# One trak mind



## stellanuova (9 Settembre 2011)

Ci siamo conosciuti sui banchi del liceo, qualche bacio e niente di più, la passione a 21 io e 23 lui, un amore importante che ha portato una convivenza e un matrimonio, un figlio desiderato e molto amato. Alti e bassi ma sempre tanta complicità mentale, tanta attrazione fisica. Un periodo di crisi col bambino piccolo in cui ho capito di essere stata molto mamma e poco compagna ma superato. Poi il figlio è cresciuto e abbiamo avuto molto spazio per noi come coppia, tante vacanze insieme in luoghi fantastici, cenette insieme, rapporti sessuali ottimi, mi sembrava di essere stata baciata dalla fortuna per avere al mio fianco un uomo così. 
Avendo io 52 anni e lui 54 nell'arco della vita matrimoniale ho dato per scontato che qualche sco.pata se la fosse fatta durante i periodi bassi ma giunti a questa età e con questa complicità ancora viva avevo la certezza di avere superato tutto quanto.
Invece no. Grazie a facebook una sua amica mi ha fatto capire che aveva una relazione con lui, inviando semplicemente dei link che di cui io ho colto il significato. Quando ho chiesto spiegazioni mi è stato detto che ero paranoica.
Ma l'amica ha fatto di peggio, mi ha inviato una chat che era inequivocabile.
Davanti all'evidenza ha ammesso, pentito e col capo cosparso di cenere dicendo che era solo sesso.
Ho reagito male, poi bene, abbiamo parlato, l' ho perdonato.
 Ma adesso mi si sta scatenando tutto dentro ... perche' penso a quante altre sono state zitte in tanti anni.
Lo so che devo pensare al presente e non rimuginare nel passato, lo so di essere importante per lui e che mi ama.
Ma e' stato un colpo basso che posso perdonare ma non dimenticare.
Penso di essere il massimo che un uomo possa avere accanto a sè, eppure .......... il contrario di me ha avuto una relazione con lui  ...... 
mi spiegate perche' ?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Ci siamo conosciuti sui banchi del liceo, qualche bacio e niente di più, la passione a 21 io e 23 lui, un amore importante che ha portato una convivenza e un matrimonio, un figlio desiderato e molto amato. Alti e bassi ma sempre tanta complicità mentale, tanta attrazione fisica. Un periodo di crisi col bambino piccolo in cui ho capito di essere stata molto mamma e poco compagna ma superato. Poi il figlio è cresciuto e abbiamo avuto molto spazio per noi come coppia, tante vacanze insieme in luoghi fantastici, cenette insieme, rapporti sessuali ottimi, mi sembrava di essere stata baciata dalla fortuna per avere al mio fianco un uomo così.
> Avendo io 52 anni e lui 54 nell'arco della vita matrimoniale ho dato per scontato che qualche sco.pata se la fosse fatta durante i periodi bassi ma giunti a questa età e con questa complicità ancora viva avevo la certezza di avere superato tutto quanto.
> Invece no. Grazie a facebook una sua amica mi ha fatto capire che aveva una relazione con lui, inviando semplicemente dei link che di cui io ho colto il significato. Quando ho chiesto spiegazioni mi è stato detto che ero paranoica.
> Ma l'amica ha fatto di peggio, mi ha inviato una chat che era inequivocabile.
> ...


Cosa conti di fare?
Perchè sta donna ha fatto questo contro tuo marito?
Ma ti rendi conto di che mancanza di rispetto?

Il perchè non te lo so dare...
Ma potresti aiutarmi...
Tu ti separeresti?


----------



## Rabarbaro (9 Settembre 2011)

Ciao Stellanuova!

Io adoro le fanciulle che affermano coraggiosamente di pensare di essere il massimo che un uomo possa avere accanto a sè, perchè non è superbia od alterigia, ma terribile povertà.
E le ragazze povere ma belle hanno la speranza di essere salvate dalle sorellastre dispettose e dalla matrigna cattiva grazie all'intervento di una fatina sciocca ma buona e da una zucca grande grande in cui entrare e vivere assieme a topini galoppanti una favola felice, ma qui la tua zucca sembra piccola piccola ed i topi fanno il loro umile lavoro rodendone i semi e trivellandone la polpa ormai guasta.
Ed infondo è maieutico avere un uomo accanto che ci domostra coi fatti il nostro vero valore.
Ora, lungi da me pensare che una ragazza che crede di essere di gran lunga la migliore compagna che le umane permutazioni possano appaiare ad un uomo fortunato e pio, meriti di essere ricacciata dall'iperuranio posticcio al guano reale anche in malomodo, ma certe volte provo simpatia per chi lo pensa.
E, come il mendicante che si crede re nel suo castello di cartone solo per la bontà infinita di una persona che gli vuole bene e finge di servirlo e di farsi comandare, tu hai vissuto un'illusione, l'illusione di chi crede di sapere ed ignora, di chi crede di vedere ed è cieco e di chi crede di essere considerato per quello che è, e scopre che, purtroppo, è proprio così...
Se i valori delle persone e le loro intelligenze fossero univoche, molti non troverebbero occupazione neppure come mozzi di galere appestate nè una cammella talmente disperata da concedere loro i suoi favori dietro munifico compenso.
Ma quella che tu tanto disprezzi, colei che additi quale antitesi della perfezione, non è nè più nè meno come te.
Probabilmente più lasciva, difficilmente meno altera.
Ma questo a te non deve importare, come agli ittiti non doveva importare di avere l'ultimo modello di telefono portatile touchscreen, perchè è una realtà lontana, futuribile certo, ma troppo lungi da venire.
E tu non cambierai, come le mutande di un pastore della barbagia, rimarrai dove sei in eterno, sul trono di cartone e con lo scettro di frasca.
Ma in un mondo che cambia, come urlava la regina di cuori, devi correre più velocemente di così per restare nello stesso posto.

Non essere certa di essere importante per lui perchè una volta forse lo eri davvero.
Non essere certa che lui ti ami perchè un giorno ti ha sposata.
Non essere certa di essere certa di qualcosa, mai.

Non sarai meglio di quello che sei, ma lo sarai consapevolmente.

Ciao!


----------



## tesla (9 Settembre 2011)

era solo sesso... che miseranda giustificazione. 
vale come "era solo una merendina"? e dove si colloca in tutto questo il dolore che provoca a te? se era "solo sesso" bisognava proprio infliggertelo, visto che con te era, _sembrava_ appagato?
brutto risveglio, mi spiace per te!


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Ci siamo conosciuti sui banchi del liceo, qualche bacio e niente di più, la passione a 21 io e 23 lui, un amore importante che ha portato una convivenza e un matrimonio, un figlio desiderato e molto amato. Alti e bassi ma sempre tanta complicità mentale, tanta attrazione fisica. Un periodo di crisi col bambino piccolo in cui ho capito di essere stata molto mamma e poco compagna ma superato. Poi il figlio è cresciuto e abbiamo avuto molto spazio per noi come coppia, tante vacanze insieme in luoghi fantastici, cenette insieme, rapporti sessuali ottimi, mi sembrava di essere stata baciata dalla fortuna per avere al mio fianco un uomo così.
> Avendo io 52 anni e lui 54 nell'arco della vita matrimoniale ho dato per scontato che qualche sco.pata se la fosse fatta durante i periodi bassi ma giunti a questa età e con questa complicità ancora viva avevo la certezza di avere superato tutto quanto.
> Invece no. Grazie a facebook una sua amica mi ha fatto capire che aveva una relazione con lui, inviando semplicemente dei link che di cui io ho colto il significato. Quando ho chiesto spiegazioni mi è stato detto che ero paranoica.
> Ma l'amica ha fatto di peggio, mi ha inviato una chat che era inequivocabile.
> ...



Alla faccia della modestia alleggio:


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Alla faccia della modestia alleggio:


Bentornata!


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Bentornata!




:forza:​


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Alla faccia della modestia alleggio:


Quoto. E' l'unica frase stonata nel mezzo di tutta la storia


----------



## Ultimo (9 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Ci siamo conosciuti sui banchi del liceo, qualche bacio e niente di più, la passione a 21 io e 23 lui, un amore importante che ha portato una convivenza e un matrimonio, un figlio desiderato e molto amato. Alti e bassi ma sempre tanta complicità mentale, tanta attrazione fisica. Un periodo di crisi col bambino piccolo in cui ho capito di essere stata molto mamma e poco compagna ma superato. Poi il figlio è cresciuto e abbiamo avuto molto spazio per noi come coppia, tante vacanze insieme in luoghi fantastici, cenette insieme, rapporti sessuali ottimi, mi sembrava di essere stata baciata dalla fortuna per avere al mio fianco un uomo così.
> Avendo io 52 anni e lui 54 nell'arco della vita matrimoniale ho dato per scontato che qualche sco.pata se la fosse fatta durante i periodi bassi ma giunti a questa età e con questa complicità ancora viva avevo la certezza di avere superato tutto quanto.
> Invece no. Grazie a facebook una sua amica mi ha fatto capire che aveva una relazione con lui, inviando semplicemente dei link che di cui io ho colto il significato. Quando ho chiesto spiegazioni mi è stato detto che ero paranoica.
> Ma l'amica ha fatto di peggio, mi ha inviato una chat che era inequivocabile.
> ...


Il perchè devi domandarlo a tuo marito. Questo perchè è un perchè che tutti i traditi  domandano, e mai nessuno credo riuscirà mai a darsi una risposta esauriente e capace di giustificare, visto che al tradimento giustificazione non c'è. ( adesso la frase che leggerai è data da solo sfogo : bella stronza questa amica, io mi domanderei perchè questa cara amica mi ha fatto aprire gli occhi? a quale scopo? ) 

Claudio.


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Il perchè devi domandarlo a tuo marito. Questo perchè è un perchè che tutti i traditi  domandano, e mai nessuno credo riuscirà mai a darsi una risposta esauriente e capace di giustificare, visto che al tradimento giustificazione non c'è. ( adesso la frase che leggerai è data da solo sfogo : *bella stronza questa amica, io mi domanderei perchè questa cara amica mi ha fatto aprire gli occhi? a quale scopo? ) *Claudio.


Bella domanda! io all'epoca mi trovai l'amante del mio ex compagno sotto casa che mi ha raccontato tutto!!! (lei disse che lo stava facendo perchè lui voleva chiudere la relazione con lei e quindi lei aveva deciso di distruggere la nostra relazione)


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2011)

beh... almeno non era una tua amica... però veramente cara questa personcina che, dopo averti fatto un così bel regalo, te lo dice su FB girandoti una chat salvata all'uopo!? se non era un'amica cosa faceva, le inviava un dvd?


----------



## stellanuova (9 Settembre 2011)

Scusatemi.
La mia frase "mi ritengo il massimo" e' immodesta ma scritta di getto a notte fonda, una notte insonne.
In realta' non sono affatto superba, avrei dovuto scrivere che penso di aver dato a lui il massimo che un uomo possa desiderare. 

Conte, l'ha fatto per togliermi di mezzo, perche' io infuriata lo cacciassi via così l'avrebbe avuto tutto per sè.
Non ho intenzione di separarmi ma e' stata una mazzata da cui devo riprendermi e poi vorrei soprattutto capire perche'.


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Scusatemi.
> La mia frase "mi ritengo il massimo" e' immodesta ma scritta di getto a notte fonda, una notte insonne.
> In realta' non sono affatto superba, avrei dovuto scrivere che penso di aver dato a lui il massimo che un uomo possa desiderare.
> 
> ...


Il perche' non lo capirai mai  i motivi sono tanti, non c'e' un solo perche'.


Tanti auguri  .


----------



## tesla (9 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> vorrei soprattutto capire perche'.



a furia di lesionarmi le meningi sui "perchè", io non sono approdata a niente. 
la spiegazione più plausibile è che non ci sia un _perchè_.
hai presente quando si vede un gatto accovacciato, serafico, magari intento a pulizie personali che di colpo si scaraventa in un balzo spettacolare, un  raptus di corsa? come fosse caduta al suo fianco una testata nucleare, ma non è accaduto assolutamente nulla di nulla.
follie feline. 
non c'è un perchè, e cercare di spiegarsi il comportamento di certe persone è come cercare di capire il perchè di certe isterie gattesche.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Scusatemi.
> La mia frase "mi ritengo il massimo" e' immodesta ma scritta di getto a notte fonda, una notte insonne.
> In realta' non sono affatto superba, avrei dovuto scrivere che penso di aver dato a lui il massimo che un uomo possa desiderare.
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...scusami ma che meccanismo da donnette...AHAHAHAHAHA...
Infatti ha ottenuto quello che voleva no?
Dai nervi saldi...
Certo che se io fossi tuo marito...credimi...d'incanto l'immenso amore che provavo per questa tizia...non so come nè perchè si trasmuta in un odio furibondo...
Ma dimmi te...che robe da beghina...
E puoi dire a tuo marito...complimenti...guarda con che razza di donnetta sei andato a perderti...

Si dai io avevo capito il senso di quella tua espressione...e l'ho colta con grande simpatia...
Ognuno di noi in amore dà il massimo no? Mai sminuirlo...


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> a furia di lesionarmi le meningi sui "perchè", io non sono approdata a niente.
> la spiegazione più plausibile è che non ci sia un _perchè_.
> hai presente quando si vede un gatto accovacciato, serafico, magari intento a pulizie personali che di colpo si scaraventa in un balzo spettacolare, un  raptus di corsa? come fosse caduta al suo fianco una testata nucleare, ma non è accaduto assolutamente nulla di nulla.
> follie feline.
> non c'è un perchè, e cercare di spiegarsi il comportamento di certe persone è come cercare di capire il perchè di certe isterie gattesche.


Possiedi gatti Tesla?


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Possiedi gatti Tesla?


-.....i miei non l'hanno mai fatto.....solo se si trovano faccia a faccia con la cagnolona...


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> -.....i miei non l'hanno mai fatto.....solo se si trovano faccia a faccia con la cagnolona...



Io ho tre gatti (oltre ai due cani + tartarura), i miei gatti sono dei veri diavoletti, sapessi quante ne combinano :mrgreen:


Fine O T.


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io ho tre gatti (oltre ai due cani + tartarura), i miei gatti sono dei veri diavoletti, sapessi quante ne combinano :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Fine O T.


io due gatti, un cane e parecchie tartarughe di terra (sono un po prolifiche) 
ps. però dei tenere cane e gatti separati.....

fine OT


----------



## Tubarao (9 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E puoi dire a tuo marito...complimenti...guarda con che razza di donnetta sei andato a perderti...


Esatto. Io partirei proprio da questo. 

E potrest anche in questo modo dare risposta ai tuoi perchè e scoprire la più disarmante delle risposte: chi più o chi meno, siamo tutti dei gran pirla


----------



## sienne (9 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...scusami ma che meccanismo da donnette...AHAHAHAHAHA...
> Infatti ha ottenuto quello che voleva no?
> Dai nervi saldi...
> Certo che se io fossi tuo marito...credimi...d'incanto l'immenso amore che provavo per questa tizia...non so come nè perchè si trasmuta in un odio furibondo...
> ...


Ciao,

quando l’ex-amante me ne ha dette di tutti i colori al telefono urlando come una matta … io proprio quella frase ho detto al mio compagno … ci è rimasto malissimo … ed io non ho potuto fare a meno che ridere … che assurdo certe situazioni!!!

Una sana risata … l’altra bolle e vuole che bolli pure te … 

sienne


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io due gatti, un cane e parecchie tartarughe di terra (sono un po prolifiche)
> ps. però dei tenere *cane e gatti separati*.....
> 
> fine OT


:ira: no no, tutti insieme allegramente "un casino" ... pero' ora smettiamola con questi O T 



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...scusami ma che meccanismo da donnette...AHAHAHAHAHA...
> Infatti ha ottenuto quello che voleva no?
> Dai nervi saldi...
> Certo che se io fossi tuo marito...credimi...d'incanto l'immenso amore che provavo per questa tizia...non so come nè perchè si trasmuta in un odio furibondo...
> ...


 Pieno di beghine là fuori vero? Personcine d'oro, mogli, madri di famiglia... sai Conte, una di loro, puoi immaginarti chi, è arrivata a costruirsi un nick su FB e contattarmi per rendermi edotta di quali fossero i luoghi, i momenti e le modalità di certi incontri che, naturalmente a suo dire, non finiranno mai... Povera creatura... non ha veramente nulla da dare a nessuno...


----------



## kay76 (9 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> quando l’ex-amante me ne ha dette di tutti i colori al telefono urlando come una matta … io proprio quella frase ho detto al mio compagno … ci è rimasto malissimo … ed io non ho potuto fare a meno che ridere … che assurdo certe situazioni!!!
> 
> ...


L'amante (ex...spero!!)di mio marito quando lui voleva chiudere l'ha minacciato più volte di venirmi a raccontare tutto.
Quando lui me l'ha raccontato ho capito che non avevo veramente nulla da temere da una donna simile.
Quando lei mi ha detto le sue belle cattiverie via sms ho capito che tipo di persona era. E penso l'abbia capito anche lui.
Brutto risveglio, capire che stai mandando tutto a puttane per una persona per cui non ne valeva proprio la pena.


----------



## Papero (9 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Bella domanda! io all'epoca mi trovai l'amante del mio ex compagno sotto casa che mi ha raccontato tutto!!! (lei disse che lo stava facendo perchè lui voleva chiudere la relazione con lei e quindi lei aveva deciso di distruggere la nostra relazione)


Mamma mia che m3rd4 di donna! Ecco, queste persone qui sono veramente poca cosa...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Ci siamo conosciuti sui banchi del liceo, qualche bacio e niente di più, la passione a 21 io e 23 lui, un amore importante che ha portato una convivenza e un matrimonio, un figlio desiderato e molto amato. Alti e bassi ma sempre tanta complicità mentale, tanta attrazione fisica. Un periodo di crisi col bambino piccolo in cui ho capito di essere stata molto mamma e poco compagna ma superato. Poi il figlio è cresciuto e abbiamo avuto molto spazio per noi come coppia, tante vacanze insieme in luoghi fantastici, cenette insieme, rapporti sessuali ottimi, mi sembrava di essere stata baciata dalla fortuna per avere al mio fianco un uomo così.
> Avendo io 52 anni e lui 54 nell'arco della vita matrimoniale ho dato per scontato che qualche sco.pata se la fosse fatta durante i periodi bassi ma giunti a questa età e con questa complicità ancora viva avevo la certezza di avere superato tutto quanto.
> Invece no. Grazie a facebook una sua amica mi ha fatto capire che aveva una relazione con lui, inviando semplicemente dei link che di cui io ho colto il significato. Quando ho chiesto spiegazioni mi è stato detto che ero paranoica.
> Ma l'amica ha fatto di peggio, mi ha inviato una chat che era inequivocabile.
> ...


 Ciao, vedo diversi punti di contatto tra la tua storia e la mia; un perchè riesco forse a dartelo, lui non la vede come la vedi tu o forse la vedeva pure così ma non gli importava perchè quello che voleva da lei nulla aveva a che fare con quello che ha da te: in ogni caso, quando sbagliamo sapendo di sbagliare, se sappiamo di sbagliare perchè lo facciamo? Perchè speriamo di riuscire a farlo e toglierci lo sfizio senza che nessuno se ne accorga, temo.


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :ira: no no, tutti insieme allegramente "un casino" ... pero' ora smettiamola con questi O T
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


se non si "ammazzassero" tra di loro volentieri...ma nel mio caso non è proprio possibile!


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Mamma mia che m3rd4 di donna! Ecco, queste persone qui sono veramente poca cosa...


...è già.....ma nonostante il gesto sia ingiustificabile, io sono anche del parere che bisogna vedere cosa lui le aveva "promesso"!

ps. bell'avatar....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (9 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Scusatemi.
> *La mia frase "mi ritengo il massimo" e' immodesta ma scritta di getto a notte fonda, una notte insonne.
> In realta' non sono affatto superba, avrei dovuto scrivere che penso di aver dato a lui il massimo che un uomo possa desiderare. *
> 
> ...


No dico...solo per questo avrei riempito di botte mio marito eh!

Stavolta sono d'accordo col conte. Ma dove si è visto mai che l'amante si debba permettere di mettere il becco nel matrimonio altrui???


----------



## Eliade (9 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ...è già.....ma nonostante il gesto sia ingiustificabile, io sono anche del parere che bisogna vedere cosa lui le aveva "promesso"!
> 
> ps. *bell'avatar..*..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Messaggi subliminali...:mexican:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> No dico...solo per questo avrei riempito di botte mio marito eh!
> 
> Stavolta sono d'accordo col conte. Ma dove si è visto mai che l'amante si debba permettere di mettere il becco nel matrimonio altrui???


 Che non si DEBBANO permettere l'accendo subito: pare però che sia un comportamento piuttosto diffuso tra le amanti...


----------



## Papero (9 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Messaggi subliminali...:mexican:


più che subliminali direi sublimi!!! 

edit:

anzi, Sublimianali :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> più che subliminali direi sublimi!!!
> 
> edit:
> 
> anzi, Sublimianali :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


visto che sto periodo va di moda! ahahahahahaha


----------



## Eliade (9 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Che non si DEBBANO permettere l'accendo subito: pare però che sia un comportamento piuttosto diffuso tra le amanti...


 Persone molto frustate e decisamente con psicologia instabile. 



Papero ha detto:


> più che subliminali direi sublimi!!!
> 
> edit:
> 
> anzi, Sublimianali :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Diciamo che sono messaggi abbastanza diretti...:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2011)

non ho capito:l'amante è una stronza (sono d'accordo), la moglie è una superba.....l'unico sul quale non abbiamo da disquisire è il marito in bilico


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Persone *molto frustate *e decisamente con psicologia instabile.
> 
> Diciamo che sono messaggi abbastanza diretti...:carneval:


 mai abbastanza!!!!:calcio:


----------



## Tubarao (9 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho capito:l'amante è una stronza (sono d'accordo), la moglie è una superba.....l'unico sul quale non abbiamo da disquisire è il marito in bilico


Non mi leggi..............il marito è un pirla 

Ma la moglie non è superba dai


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho capito:l'amante è una stronza (sono d'accordo), la moglie è una superba.....l'unico sul quale non abbiamo da disquisire è il marito in bilico


 Non credo che la moglie sia superba... credo volesse dire che lei nel rapporto con suo marito ha cercato di essere 'la migliore delle mogli' e si aspettava altrettanto


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non mi leggi..............il marito è un pirla
> 
> Ma la moglie non è superba dai


certo che no...attingevo dalle domande iniziali.
francamente anch'io sono dell'idea di essere il meglio che mio marito possa chiedere.
non fosse per quello che sono stata , certamente per quello che sono diventata insieme con lui.
la tendenza comunque è sempre quella di stanare l'arpia latente che vediamo in ogni donna , anche perché eva contro eva a strapparsi i capelli gonfia l'ego degli uomini
invece quando le donne si alleano ne escono degli zimbelli patetici;
male fanno le amanti a prendersela con le mogli e viceversa


----------



## stellanuova (9 Settembre 2011)

Grazie delle vostre risposte, è confortante leggere che non sono un caso raro 
Preciso che mio marito mi ha spiegato che lei è sposata ma aveva deciso di separarsi per vivere questa storia clandestina alla luce del sole. Lui le avrebbe detto che non si sarebbe separato, che il loro rapporto era chiaro fin dall'inizio (sesso e niente altro), lei si è infuriata e gli ha detto che è un senza@@, che se io lo avessi saputo l'avrei mandato a quel paese.
Mio marito ha chiuso definitivamente, l'ha cancellata da FB e si è reso conto senza che glielo dicessi io di essere un pirla perchè quella donna oltre che meschina è pure pericolosa. Dopo il fatto lui si è trovato una gomma della macchina tagliata. E speriamo che sia finita qui, che non faccia come in "attrazione fatale".

Non c'e' un perchè ? Eppure deve esserci.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Pieno di beghine là fuori vero? Personcine d'oro, mogli, madri di famiglia... sai Conte, una di loro, puoi immaginarti chi, è arrivata a costruirsi un nick su FB e contattarmi per rendermi edotta di quali fossero i luoghi, i momenti e le modalità di certi incontri che, naturalmente a suo dire, non finiranno mai... Povera creatura... non ha veramente nulla da dare a nessuno...


Ma sono basito eh?
Però posso confidarti una cosa...
Io non sono un uomo che offre molta confidenza alle persone che percepisco "basse"...mi mettono a disagio e le temo.
E così sono finito a vivere in un mondo tutto mio, dove non riesco neppure a concepire certe bassezze...
Fatalità nel mio paese per una storia come questa avrebbero da chiaccherare per una settimana...
Incredibile come una ti dicesse...ah povera fessa...tu sei tutta lì innamoratina del tuo bel maritino, ora ti mostro io...

Ma hai provato a pensare che non sia una reazione da beghina perfida?
Sentimi bene...
Io sono tuo marito...giocattolo con una donna...senza capire nè come nè perchè resto invischiato...
Glielo do e lei me la dà.
Ohi, il giorno dopo sta qua, parte in quarta e inizia ad accampare una montagna di diritti su di me...
Io sono sempre più a disagio e nei guai...e fuggo...cazzo mi dico...qua ci rimetto la moglie e tutto il resto...ma questa è na povera pazza...aiutoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...
La pazza scaricata è una mina vagante.

E spezzo una lancia nei confronti del grande Lothar!
Vedi Sbriciolata, ok, a fare i puttanieri...è un gioco andrenalinico...ma posso giurarti che più di una volta in vita mia sono fuggito da certe donne eh? Per carità non le giudico...ma sono fatte così: godono nel piantare casini nelle famiglie...

Una psicologia stranissima:
Io sono una donnetta sfigata e infelice, piena di rancore, ehi le altre sono felici e amate, io invece no...non è giusto che io sia infelice da sola...spetta che sfascia qualche famiglia...così anche altre donne soffrono.


----------



## Andy (9 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sono basito eh?
> Però posso confidarti una cosa...
> Io non sono un uomo che offre molta confidenza alle persone che percepisco "basse"...mi mettono a disagio e le temo.
> E così sono finito a vivere in un mondo tutto mio, dove non riesco neppure a concepire certe bassezze...
> ...


Qui ti meriti un bel quotone grande così


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Grazie delle vostre risposte, è confortante leggere che non sono un caso raro
> Preciso che mio marito mi ha spiegato che lei è sposata ma aveva deciso di separarsi per vivere questa storia clandestina alla luce del sole. Lui le avrebbe detto che non si sarebbe separato, che il loro rapporto era chiaro fin dall'inizio (sesso e niente altro), lei si è infuriata e gli ha detto che è un senza@@, che se io lo avessi saputo l'avrei mandato a quel paese.
> Mio marito ha chiuso definitivamente, l'ha cancellata da FB e si è reso conto senza che glielo dicessi io di essere un pirla perchè quella donna oltre che meschina è pure pericolosa. Dopo il fatto lui si è trovato una gomma della macchina tagliata. E speriamo che sia finita qui, che non faccia come in "attrazione fatale".
> 
> Non c'e' un perchè ? Eppure deve esserci.


Però per quanto possa essere paradossale, ti parlo da uomo con il cuore buono e ingenuo...
Quante volte ho litigato con la mia amica numero 1, perchè lei mi mette davanti agli occhi un sacco di sfumature, e io le rispondo...mah non vedo tutte ste cose eh? E lei, semplice io sono una donna...
Poi mi trovo confuso, i conti non tornano...mi confido...e le dico..senti tu che sei una donna, c'è sta qua che mi sta dicendo tutte ste cose...mi sento aggredito...e lei...povero cocco, ti sta manipolando, è lì con un cacciavite che ti sta riempiendo la testa....scappa prima che sia tardi...

Insomma ti invito ad essere indulgente con tuo marito...sai no, una parte di noi uomini resta bambina...
Cioè dai certe donne per noi...sono come Lucignolo con Pinocchio...mentre la moglie che ci conosce e ci ama...è il grillo parlante no?

Ma povero tuo marito...ma che figure cazzo...non oso pensare a come si sente ad assistere a conseguenze che mai avrebbe creduto possibili..


----------



## stellanuova (9 Settembre 2011)

Caro Conte, non posso che darti ragione. Per questo è proprio un pirla !
Ma dico io, non si è reso conto ancora prima di fare sesso che personcina è ? 
Questo mi ha fatto ribollire il sangue !


----------



## Ospite2 (9 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Caro Conte, non posso che darti ragione. Per questo è proprio un pirla !
> Ma dico io, non si è reso conto ancora prima di fare sesso che personcina è ?
> Questo mi ha fatto ribollire il sangue !


Non hai ancora realizzato che tuo marito non è solo come l'hai conosciuto tu e a lui un rapporto saldo, profondo, intimo non basta o è troppo e sentiva il bisogno anche di relazioni diverse che gli rimandassero un'immagine di sè diversa.
Bisogni che tu non hai e che lui non poteva confidare a te perché sapeva che non li avresti compresi o temeva ne saresti stata sconcertata o perfino disgustata.
O magari te ne ha pure acccennato e tu non hai capito.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Caro Conte, non posso che darti ragione. Per questo è proprio un pirla !
> Ma dico io, non si è reso conto ancora prima di fare sesso che personcina è ?
> Questo mi ha fatto ribollire il sangue !


Sai come vanno certe cose no?
Dai se una te la mette sotto il naso...
Senti ti parlo a cuore aperto...
Esempio: Io voglio scopare con te, ma tu non vuoi: è NO.
Che possibilità ho di girare quel no in un si? Mai visto che una dopo aver mollato il due di picche, torni sui suoi passi.
Anzi che figure pietose per un uomo, non fermarsi al due di picche, ma provarci in continuazione. Con una che si esaspera a ribadire il suo NO.
Io sono qui tranquillo, nel tuo cuore hai deciso che io devo essere tuo.
Che probabilità ho io di salvarmi? Nessuna.
L'unica arma che ho contro di te è la fuga...

Poi lo si vede in un sacco di situazioni tipo no?
Se una donna va da un uomo tutta imperativa rischia solo di essere la macchiette di un ducetto, lui si sente minato nell'orgoglio e le ride in faccia....più lei alza la voce per ribadire le sue ragioni, più ai suoi occhi appare una stupidina no?
Casomai assistiamo a quel maschile incazzarsi e batter i pugni, lo vedo sai in casa eh? Non ho mai capito come mai mia moglie "gode" del mio incazzarmi e farla tremare come una foglia...alla fine mi chiede di prendere in mano le situazioni e di fare "l'uomo"...
Mia moglie usa la forza bruta con me no?
Usa armi che io non posseggo...la gentilezza, la persuasione...dai incredibili le scenette che orchestra quando ha bisogno di qualcosa e sa benissimo come ottenerla...

No mia cara...
Se lui voleva solo scoparsela...
Credimi...non gli interessava un cazzo del suo carattere e della sua personalità.
Voleva solo spassarsi...ok?
E magari tenerselo per sè 
1) Per non farti soffrire
2) Per non fare la figura del mona davanti ai tuoi occhi...

Io fossi te, comunque, passerei all'attacco...prenderei tuo marito e gli direi, adesso amico mio, andiamo assieme a trovare quella deficente...vedi come si mette...


----------



## aristocat (9 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cosa conti di fare?
> *Perchè sta donna ha fatto questo contro tuo marito?
> Ma ti rendi conto di che mancanza di rispetto?
> *


 Ho pensato la stessa cosa. Un esempio di come certa gente tradisce sé stessa e il senso del suo stare al mondo.


----------



## aristocat (9 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io fossi te, comunque, passerei all'attacco...prenderei tuo marito e gli direi, adesso amico mio, andiamo assieme a trovare quella deficente...vedi come si mette...


 Pfui, neanche a darle tutta quest'importanza...


----------



## aristocat (9 Settembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Stellanuova!
> 
> Io adoro le fanciulle che affermano coraggiosamente di pensare di essere il massimo che un uomo possa avere accanto a sè, perchè non è superbia od alterigia, ma terribile povertà.
> E le ragazze povere ma belle hanno la speranza di essere salvate dalle sorellastre dispettose e dalla matrigna cattiva grazie all'intervento di una fatina sciocca ma buona e da una zucca grande grande in cui entrare e vivere assieme a topini galoppanti una favola felice, ma qui la tua zucca sembra piccola piccola ed i topi fanno il loro umile lavoro rodendone i semi e trivellandone la polpa ormai guasta.
> ...


 Accattivante riflessione!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Non hai ancora realizzato che tuo marito non è solo come l'hai conosciuto tu e a lui un rapporto saldo, profondo, intimo non basta o è troppo e sentiva il bisogno anche di relazioni diverse che gli rimandassero un'immagine di sè diversa.
> Bisogni che tu non hai e che lui non poteva confidare a te perché sapeva che non li avresti compresi o temeva ne saresti stata sconcertata o perfino disgustata.
> O magari te ne ha pure acccennato e tu non hai capito.


Sai qual'è uno dei tuoi difetti principali che crea solo una montagna di confusione in testa in chi ti legge?
Parli degli uomini come se fossero donne.
La faccenda per un uomo è molto più elementare.
La donna che mi hai posto accanto mi ha ingannato e io ho mangiato.
Figurati se una come stella...che ci vive assieme da una vita non lo conosce.
E' scattato solo il fattore P per T....
Suo marito è incappato in una puttana che vuol fare la troia.
Terrificante...
Poteva salvarsi?
Certo...
Diceva a sua moglie...ehi cara, guarda sta qua mi fa la corte su fb, secondo te come va a finire?
Magari lei gli diceva, stai attento che tu sei fuoco e quella è paglia...

QUello che fa acqua nel tuo post...è la lapalisse.
Ma cazzo...chi può dire...CONOSCO tutto di una persona? Eh?
Siamo dentro la mente e il cuore degli altri?

La moglie che dice ah io conosco tutto di lui, mostra solo supponenza, arroganza e hubris...
Infatti quelle che sono tutte sicurone di sapere tutto di lui, si prendono di quelle inculate che non ti dico...

Stella mi piace molto: è piena di buon senso...
Cosa dice? In tanti anni figuriamoci se quel marpione non si sarà fatta qualche scopata...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Pfui, neanche a darle tutta quest'importanza...


No dai si fa casino no?


----------



## stellanuova (9 Settembre 2011)

Io fossi te, comunque, passerei all'attacco...prenderei tuo marito e gli direi, adesso amico mio, andiamo assieme a trovare quella deficente...vedi come si mette...

:rotfl:

Mi hai fatto ridere Conte .... sei davvero forte !


----------



## aristocat (9 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> a furia di lesionarmi le meningi sui "perchè", io non sono approdata a niente.
> la spiegazione più plausibile è che non ci sia un _perchè_.
> *hai presente quando si vede un gatto accovacciato, serafico, magari intento a pulizie personali che di colpo si scaraventa in un balzo spettacolare, un  raptus di corsa? come fosse caduta al suo fianco una testata nucleare, ma non è accaduto assolutamente nulla di nulla.*
> follie feline.
> non c'è un perchè, e cercare di spiegarsi il comportamento di certe persone è come cercare di capire il perchè di certe isterie gattesche.


 rende molto l'idea :up:


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2011)

ancora....il problema non  è mica solo "la deficiente"


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Io fossi te, comunque, passerei all'attacco...prenderei tuo marito e gli direi, adesso amico mio, andiamo assieme a trovare quella deficente...vedi come si mette...
> 
> :rotfl:
> 
> Mi hai fatto ridere Conte .... sei davvero forte !


AHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Ospite2 (9 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai qual'è uno dei tuoi difetti principali che crea solo una montagna di confusione in testa in chi ti legge?
> Parli degli uomini come se fossero donne.
> La faccenda per un uomo è molto più elementare.
> La donna che mi hai posto accanto mi ha ingannato e io ho mangiato.
> ...


Non ho capito.
Scrivi "Figurati se una come stella...che ci vive assieme da una vita non lo conosce."
Poi "
"Ma cazzo...chi può dire...CONOSCO tutto di una persona? Eh?
Siamo dentro la mente e il cuore degli altri?
La moglie che dice ah io conosco tutto di lui, mostra solo supponenza, arroganza e hubris...Infatti quelle che sono tutte sicurone di sapere tutto di lui, si prendono di quelle inculate che non ti dico..."
A me sembrava che stellanuova avesse detto di non capire e di essere sorpresa.
Certo che se gli uomini fossero tutti uguali non ci sarebbero problemi.
Ma io non sono come te e mi sto ponendo problemi diversi che non contempli.


----------



## aristocat (9 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ancora....il problema non  è mica solo "la deficiente"


 Ci arrivo - gradualmente...  un tassello alla volta


----------



## stellanuova (9 Settembre 2011)

Ha ragione Minerva, il problema non è solo quella deficiente, il problema è 
come lui abbia potuto avere una relazione e anche come abbia potuto 
avere una relazione con una tale deficiente.

Lei su FB aveva cominciato a provocarmi con dei link in cui si capiva bene
cosa voleva farmi sapere. Io e lui abbiamo discusso su questo ma lui
sosteneva che io ero paranoica..... 
Avrebbe dovuto dirmi : devo confessarti una cosa, ho avuto un momento
di cedimento, da allora questa tipa mi sta addosso, non so piu' che fare.
Poi dire a lei : piantala, mi hai proprio rotto.

Invece mi ha dato della paranoica e l'ha tenuta come amica su FB fino
a quando lei non mi ha inviato la chat che aveva salvato. 

Diciamolo : ha pure offeso la mia intelligenza.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Non ho capito.
> Scrivi "Figurati se una come stella...che ci vive assieme da una vita non lo conosce."
> Poi "
> "Ma cazzo...chi può dire...CONOSCO tutto di una persona? Eh?
> ...


A me sembra che Stella sia molto sorpresa dal comportamento di questa donnetta pazza, 
E mi pare che lei non abbia certo bisogno di capire suo marito: preferisce comprenderlo.
L'amore è questo: comprendere, non capire.
Non c'è nulla da capire in amore.
Appunto tu ti poni problemi che non sono affatto nella mente e nel cuore di stella no?
E allora a noi cosa importa dei problemi che ti poni tu?
Pessimo insinuare sempre cose negative nell'animo altrui no?
Le persone si infastidiscono e ti scaricano.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Ha ragione Minerva, il problema non è solo quella deficiente, il problema è
> come lui abbia potuto avere una relazione e anche come abbia potuto
> avere una relazione con una tale deficiente.
> 
> ...


Si.
Ma è umano no?
Io non ho studiato, o la maestra ce l'ha su con me?
Dai si è solo spaventato...
La situazione gli è sfuggita di mano...
In certi casi, meglio far finta di essere paranoica, no?
Io almeno sono fatto così: faccio il fintomona...quello che non capisce...
Poi alla fine presento il conto.
Se i fatti non ci sono...mi dico...ah sono stato uno stupido...
Se i fatti ci sono...mi dico...povera...credeva di manipolarmi...povera...

Dai cazzo un momento di mona...


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me sembra che Stella sia molto sorpresa dal comportamento di questa donnetta pazza,
> E mi pare che lei non abbia certo bisogno di capire suo marito: preferisce comprenderlo.
> *L'amore è questo: comprendere, non capire.*Non c'è nulla da capire in amore.
> Appunto tu ti poni problemi che non sono affatto nella mente e nel cuore di stella no?
> ...


questa me la segno.



e lui cosa vuol _comprendere_ della moglie?
che a prenderla in giro le ha fatto del male?


----------



## Andy (9 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Ha ragione Minerva, il problema non è solo quella deficiente, il problema è
> come lui abbia potuto avere una relazione e anche come abbia potuto
> avere una relazione con una tale deficiente.
> 
> ...


Facebook e internet sono la rovina delle coppie di oggi: profili finti, senza foto che nascondono anche le persone più insospettabili.

Prima almeno per gli incontri al buio esistevano solo i giornali, e in pochi li utilizzavano o si andava direttamente in discoteca o nei bar a fare i galletti. Oggi è molto più complicato.

Sai, vedo le ragazze degli altri con 500 amici... e chi cazzo sono?

L'altro giorno mi sono fermato a parlare con un brigadiere dei carabinieri (quando ho fatto la denuncia di scomparsa della targa) e si è ritrovato a parlarmi di una brutta storia di stalking. Mi ha detto anche lui che oggi non è come prima, lui però non da la colpa a Internet, ma al fatto che la maggior libertà delle donne di oggi le porta a fare quello che prima lo facevano solo gli uomini: ovvero oggi sono anche loro cacciatrici, quando prima ai suoi tempi mamma e papa la mettevano in casa a lavare , cucinare e stirare e le stavano dietro 24 ore su 24. Oggi a 12 anni vanno già in discoteca da sole. (pensiero suo)

A me Facebook fa terrore. Non per dire facebook, ma tutti quei siti di Chat dove si va in incognito: paradisi per uomini e donne che si vogliono divertire, ma incubi per chi teme per la fedeltà del proprio compagno...

Augh!


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si.
> *Ma è umano no?*Io non ho studiato, o la maestra ce l'ha su con me?
> Dai si è solo spaventato...
> La situazione gli è sfuggita di mano...
> ...


che noia, che barba, che noia.
quante volta *umano* diventa l'aggettivo utile passepartout


----------



## Ospite2 (9 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me sembra che Stella sia molto sorpresa dal comportamento di questa donnetta pazza,
> E mi pare che lei non abbia certo bisogno di capire suo marito: preferisce comprenderlo.
> L'amore è questo: comprendere, non capire.
> Non c'è nulla da capire in amore.
> ...


Veramente io sono qui per trovare una risposta ai miei problemi e le tue, mi spiace, per il mio caso sono sbagliate.
Leggi che stellanuova si pone problemi ai quali la mia poteva essere una risposta.
Ognuno parte dalla propria esperienza filtrata dal proprio sentire e risponde in base a questo mix.
In un forum si entra per trovare risposte diverse.
Non ho ancora trovato le mie.
Non incomodarti di leggermi quando le porrò esplicitamente, se crederò di farlo, non credo che potresti capire i tormenti che mi inquietano.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa me la segno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E che ne so? Mica è suo marito a scrivere nel forum...
Mica c'è lui che scrive...aiutatemi...mia moglie mi ha sgamato...
Di sicuro l'intenzione non è mai quella che dici tu...
Ma caso mai farsi una scopatina extra, o una storietta, o un'evasione...o una visita al luna park...
Cioè se mia moglie si fa una storietta...mica penso che l'abbia fatto per prendermi in giro...godendo del fatto te l'ho fatta sotto il naso...sarebbero ragionamenti sterili e puerili...che non portano a nulla...
Che ne sappiamo noi della reale intenzionalità del comportamento delle persone? Nulla...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Veramente io sono qui per trovare una risposta ai miei problemi e le tue, mi spiace, per il mio caso sono sbagliate.
> Leggi che stellanuova si pone problemi ai quali la mia poteva essere una risposta.
> Ognuno parte dalla propria esperienza filtrata dal proprio sentire e risponde in base a questo mix.
> In un forum si entra per trovare risposte diverse.
> ...



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....
Certo che sei proprio una macchietta eh?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Non è che i tuoi tormenti siano come fare fesso Admin?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....
Ok va bene continuiamo con il giochino...
Si cara è tutto come dici tu...
Ma renditi conto che questo non è un posto fatto a tua immagine e somiglianza, o tagliato su misura per te...
Ciao ciao...
Ok...faccio finta di non "leggere"...eheheheheeheh


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che noia, che barba, che noia.
> quante volta *umano* diventa l'aggettivo utile passepartout


Mica tutti a sto mondo sono scevri da difetti come te...no?
Ma non vedi che difronte a certe situazioni siamo tutti uguali?
Chi più chi meno...
E che sarà mai...


----------



## Andy (9 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Veramente io sono qui per trovare una risposta ai miei problemi e le tue, mi spiace, per il mio caso sono sbagliate.
> Leggi che stellanuova si pone problemi ai quali la mia poteva essere una risposta.
> Ognuno parte dalla propria esperienza filtrata dal proprio sentire e risponde in base a questo mix.
> *In un forum si entra per trovare risposte diverse.*
> ...


Non lo penso, come io non sono entrato per trovare davvero delle risposte.

Ma può servire a capire che le cose stanno proprio così, che sentendo le storie degli altri ci si renda conto che non si è gli unici a subirle, e magari si trova la persona che ha subito peggio di te e che ti conforta.
A capire che, sì, il mondo a volte è crudele come lo vediamo in TV, e che finora abbiamo vissuto in una bolla di vetro.

Le risposte vere forse le conosce solo Dio


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Mica tutti a sto mondo sono scevri da difetti come te...no?*Ma non vedi che difronte a certe situazioni siamo tutti uguali?
> Chi più chi meno...
> E che sarà mai...


ops, è vero che sciocca:mrgreen:


----------



## Ospite2 (9 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....
> Certo che sei proprio una macchietta eh?
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Non è che i tuoi tormenti siano come fare fesso Admin?
> ...


 Cara?
In un forum si trova di tutto., ma comincio a credere che non troverò casi simili al mio.
Il tuo no di certo.


----------



## stellanuova (9 Settembre 2011)

Andy, sono rimasta talmente schoccata che da quel giorno FB l'ho aperto solo qualche volta.
I miei amici/amiche sono persone che conosco, alcune vivono all'estero ed e' bello poter
rimanere in contatto.
Lo considero uno strumento utile, divertente anche e mi piaceva. Certo mai avrei immaginato 
di vivere proprio su FB e grazie a FB una simile esperienza.


----------



## ospite2 (9 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non lo penso, come io non sono entrato per trovare davvero delle risposte.
> 
> Ma può servire a capire che le cose stanno proprio così, che sentendo le storie degli altri ci si renda conto che non si è gli unici a subirle, e magari si trova la persona che ha subito peggio di te e che ti conforta.
> A capire che, sì, il mondo a volte è crudele come lo vediamo in TV, e che finora abbiamo vissuto in una bolla di vetro.
> ...


La risposta la posso trovare solo dentro di me.
Volevo confrontarmi per vedere se trovavo uomini simili a me che si ponevano problemi simili.
Non mi pare che ci siano.


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2011)

ospite2 ha detto:


> *La risposta la posso trovare solo dentro di me.*Volevo confrontarmi per vedere se trovavo uomini simili a me che si ponevano problemi simili.
> Non mi pare che ci siano.


ma è sbagliata




pardon, non ho resistito


----------



## Ospite2 (9 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è sbagliata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:-D :-D :-D
Infatti per ora è sbagliata :-D


----------



## Andy (9 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Andy, sono rimasta talmente schoccata che da quel giorno FB l'ho aperto solo qualche volta.
> I miei amici/amiche sono persone che conosco, alcune vivono all'estero ed e' bello poter
> rimanere in contatto.
> Lo considero uno strumento utile, divertente anche e mi piaceva. Certo mai avrei immaginato
> di vivere proprio su FB e grazie a FB una simile esperienza.


Utile sì, ma immaginati. Io ho una ragazza, che sta su Facebook. Naturalmente lei mi fa vedere (vero?) la sua pagina. E trovo 300 persone amiche di cui 250 uomini? Che sto lì a farmi dire chi sono tutti? E quando stai sola a casa che so io se chatti con qualcuno? Può essere anche normale, ma chi ci dà la sicurezza? Ma soprattutto, è davvero così necessario farlo? Sì, Facebook è utile, ma forse l'aria e l'acqua lo sono mooooolto di più. Non hai un cazzo di altro da fare dalla vita? Amici sotto casa? No, Facebook, la Bibbia...
E chi mi dice che tu non hai un altro profilo con nome falso che io non troverò mai? E chi mi dice che non sei iscritta a qeulle decine e decine di siti, per incontri?
Ci sono, su molti siti, donne che si dichiarano sposate in cerca di uomini, e senza foto. Il qui presente contattato da una di queste: mi ha dato il numero di cellulare. Chi sei? Chi è tuo marito? E se lo conosco, visto che abiti vicino casa mia? Naturalmente, poi ci sono quelle che ti spediscono la foto in privato, confidando sulla tua discrezione, altrimenti non te la dà.

Una mia amica era iscritta a Facebook: aveva centinaia di contatti. Si è sposata: ha avuto la forza di non postarci più. E' dura però, è dura.

Io sono lì, con la mia foto (dettaglio fondamentale) e mi arriva una notifica. C'è una sconosciuta che vuole parlare con me. Vedo la sua foto: è carina, mi piace, abita pure a non più di 50 km. Massì, magari se sono fortunato stasera trombo...

Così va, volente o nolente. Questi software alla fine sono molto utili a questo...


----------



## kay76 (9 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ancora....il problema non  è mica solo "la deficiente"


Hai ragione Minerva.
Io non ho mai pensato che l'amante fosse una troia o cose del genere.
Non ho mai pensato che lei fosse stata stronza nei miei confronti. O meglio, l'ho  pensato solo per il fatto che mi ha detto delle cattiverie gratuite.
Lo stronzo per me è solo lui. Chi doveva avere rispetto nei miei confronti è solo lui.
Non mi è mai venuto in mente di andarla a cercare per dirle di tutto. Anche perchè per me lei è niente.
E poi io sono orgogliosa, non le avrei mai dato questa soddisfazione.
Pensa che una mia amica tradita, andò dall'ex amante del marito a farsi vedere con il nuovo bimbo appena nato.....
Io non lo farei mai.


----------



## stellanuova (9 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Non hai ancora realizzato che tuo marito non è solo come l'hai conosciuto tu e a lui un rapporto saldo, profondo, intimo non basta o è troppo e sentiva il bisogno anche di relazioni diverse che gli rimandassero un'immagine di sè diversa.
> Bisogni che tu non hai e che lui non poteva confidare a te perché sapeva che non li avresti compresi o temeva ne saresti stata sconcertata o perfino disgustata.
> O magari te ne ha pure acccennato e tu non hai capito.


Come ho gia' scritto dato che stiamo insieme da piu' di 30 anni non ho mai dato per scontato che sia stato sempre fedele.
La scappatella per sesso ci sta e occhio non vede cuore non duole.
So che mi ama e me lo ha sempre dimostrato, abbiamo una grande complicita' mentale e l'attrazione fisica c'e' sempre stata. 
Leggere quello che mi è stato inviato da lei è stato uno tzunami.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Come ho gia' scritto dato che stiamo insieme da piu' di 30 anni non ho mai dato per scontato che sia stato sempre fedele.
> La scappatella per sesso ci sta e occhio non vede cuore non duole.
> So che mi ama e me lo ha sempre dimostrato, abbiamo una grande complicita' mentale e l'attrazione fisica c'e' sempre stata.
> Leggere quello che mi è stato inviato da lei è stato uno tzunami.


Ma qualo tzunami dai...
Vedrai che se ti dai un attimo di tempo lo ridimensioni fino al punto di dirti: sono tutte una montagna di cazzate.
Hai forse letto...
1) Tuo marito che ti sputtana gratuitamente con un'altra donna?
2) Hai forse letto, ah caro la villetta che mi hai comperato per noi due è fantastica?
3) Hai forse letto, entro l'anno lascio mia moglie per te?
4) Hai forse letto, ah sai io non amo più mia moglie da anni...

Tieni conto che per chat...insomma...dai ne volano di fantasie e cazzate...dai su...
Poi aggiungi che se la bastarda è pure troia...prima lo tira in una chat di un certo tipo...perchè sapeva che aveva da mostrartela no?

I fatti quali sono?
Senti altrimenti dopo aver letto andy, prova anche tu a giocattolare con fb, e vedi cosa capita...
Si ho capito che sei una signora seria e impegnata e che non ha tempo per ste cagate...ma almeno vedi che mondo eh? No?


----------



## stellanuova (9 Settembre 2011)

Kay anche io non lo farei mai e l'ho del tutto ignorata.
Mi sono incavolata con lui e parecchio. 
Ho anche cambiato il suo nome sul cell e quando mi chiama 
compare "lo stronzo"-
Però lo amo e l'ho perdonato.
Ma non dimentico.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Kay anche io non lo farei mai e l'ho del tutto ignorata.
> Mi sono incavolata con lui e parecchio.
> Ho anche cambiato il suo nome sul cell e quando mi chiama
> compare "lo stronzo"-
> ...


BRAVA!
Si perdona e non si dimentica.
BRAVA!
Oserei dirti...si perdona e si va oltre...no?
Perchè lasciarsi guastare la vita da certi dispiaceri?
Meglio godersi i piaceri...


----------



## Andy (9 Settembre 2011)

Ehm... tsunami


----------



## stellanuova (9 Settembre 2011)

Conte, quando avro' metabolizzato tutto te la faro' leggere 
So che smonterai ogni frase, che mi darai spiegazioni tali da farla diventare una banalita' :mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (9 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> *abbiamo una grande complicita' mentale* e l'attrazione fisica c'e' sempre stata.
> Leggere *quello che mi è stato inviato da lei è stato uno tzunami*.


Stellanuova, ti posso chiedere se - obiettivamente - quei discorsi in chat trasudavano intesa "mentale" e grande comunione a livello "cerebrale"? 

Posto che assistere a un marito in pieno flirt dev'essere terribile :blank:; potresti comunque riconoscere che - scopate a parte - la comunicazione tra loro era alquanto... superficiale? In quello che hai letto, ci hai trovato magari un déja vu di frasette Baci Perugina trite/ritrite? 

Oppure al contrario ci stai così male perchè hai visto una profondità e un dialogo tra i due, mai raggiunto in tanti anni assieme a te?

Tuo marito parla di "solo squallido sesso". Tutto sommato, avendo tastato con mano, potrebbe anche essere vero?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Conte, quando avro' metabolizzato tutto te la faro' leggere
> So che smonterai ogni frase, che mi darai spiegazioni tali da farla diventare una banalita' :mrgreen:


Sento che anche tu sei una donna che mi capisce! Bello...
Si...


----------



## Andy (9 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Conte, quando avro' metabolizzato tutto te la faro' leggere
> So che smonterai ogni frase, che mi darai spiegazioni tali da farla diventare una banalita' :mrgreen:


Comunque, mentre metabolizzi, domani è il mio compleanno. Posto qui le mie coordinate bancarie per un bel regalozzo?


----------



## stellanuova (9 Settembre 2011)

Aristocat, la chat e' tutta di sesso, come se stessero sco.pando.
Io per complicita' mentale intendo dialogo, confronto che spazia su tutto.
No, non ho avuto bisogno di chiedere a lui se questa complicita' c'era, mi e' bastato leggere
quello che postava su FB per capire la bassezza di lei a tutti i livelli.
Volgare, ignorante e pure brutta, cicciona e con la faccia da uomo.
Non mi avrebbe fatto meno male se fosse stata bella, istruita, fine ma questa scelta mi ha
proprio schifato. 
Ancora non capisco come abbia fatto a fare sesso con una donna così. 
Lui e' un bell'uomo, se lei non mi avesse detto nulla io mai e poi mai avrei avuto anche solo
un minimo sospetto. Eppure .......


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma qualo tzunami dai...
> Vedrai che se ti dai un attimo di tempo lo ridimensioni fino al punto di dirti: sono tutte una montagna di cazzate.
> Hai forse letto...
> 1) Tuo marito che ti sputtana gratuitamente con un'altra donna?
> ...


La loro storia amico mio e'la mia.30 anni di matrimonio,anche l'anagrafe e 'identica,e in piu'lei dice...piu di me cosa potra' avere??.Quindi non riesco a starmene zitto,sono identico a suo marito.non ne avrei bisogno..ma-
Ho letto e concordo con Andy,io bazzico chat da tantissimo,le ho beccate quasi tutte li',loro cercano quello che cerchiamo noi,ma si fingono suore.....sono qua' per parlare....
Consiglio alla nuova amica di lasciare perdere, e guarda che io faccio come lui,dopo 30 anni ci sta'la voglia di rimettersi in gioco.Il tradimento e'brutto e sbagliato,ma sono momenti indimenticabili,rivivi cose che non sapevi esistessero.
Poi si torna a casa,pensando che cavolo faccio,sono diventato cretino?perche',cosa cerco?
La moglie resta il  primo pensiero,e'con me da 30 anni,non come questa da tre mesi,poi si puo'benissimo amare una donna, e provare qualcosa per un'altra,non amarne due,e'un'altra cosa.
Ho un'unico dubbio.....un giorno si smette di tradire????...che ne dici Conte della malora.vate immenso,e guida del forum,
at salut

non sento ragliare...strano le maestre prendono il loro aperitivo preferito forse ,cicuta,fiele,e naturalemnte rabarbaro......


----------



## stellanuova (9 Settembre 2011)

Andy, che regalo vorresti ricevere per il tuo compleanno ?
Non mi riferisco solo ad oggetti .....


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La loro storia amico mio e'la mia.30 anni di matrimonio,anche l'anagrafe e 'identica,e in piu'lei dice...piu di me cosa potra' avere??.Quindi non riesco a starmene zitto,sono identico a suo marito.non ne avrei bisogno..ma-
> Ho letto e concordo con Andy,io bazzico chat da tantissimo,le ho beccate quasi tutte li',loro cercano quello che cerchiamo noi,ma si fingono suore.....sono qua' per parlare....
> Consiglio alla nuova amica di lasciare perdere, e guarda che io faccio come lui,dopo 30 anni ci sta'la voglia di rimettersi in gioco.Il tradimento e'brutto e sbagliato,ma sono momenti indimenticabili,rivivi cose che non sapevi esistessero.
> Poi si torna a casa,pensando che cavolo faccio,sono diventato cretino?perche',cosa cerco?
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHAH...
Lothar amico mio...
Sei tornato...
Sotto mentite spoglie...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...

E no rabarbaro non si tocca...cavoli...


----------



## stellanuova (9 Settembre 2011)

Ospite mi fa piacere che tu abbia scritto questo post,
Quindi mi stai dicendo che non e' stato un tradimento una tantum ......
Ma quali sono queste sensazioni a cui ti riferisci ?
Non e' piu' importante per te l'amore di tua moglie ?

Quello che voglio dire e' che io sono ancora una bella donna e
sono corteggiata ma non ho mai pensato nemmeno per un
momento di tradire mio marito !

Devo cominciare a farlo ?


----------



## Andy (9 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Andy, che regalo vorresti ricevere per il tuo compleanno ?
> Non mi riferisco solo ad oggetti .....


Naturalmente scherzavo, era per fare ironia... che non fa ridere nemmeno a me...

Penso che quest'anno mi accontenterei di una giornata tranquilla e senza pensieri, magari con quella molla che mi farà ricominciare con più vigore.
Ieri c'è stato un piccolo slancio. Ah, ragà, ma l'avete visto il nuovo stadio della Juve? Quando ero piccolo mandai a fanculo una ragazza che non mi voleva, dopo un gol di Altobelli... (pareggio con l'inter a San Siro 1-1)


----------



## stellanuova (9 Settembre 2011)

Ma no dai ..... e' Lothar ????
Che burlone ......


----------



## kay76 (9 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Kay anche io non lo farei mai e l'ho del tutto ignorata.
> Mi sono incavolata con lui e parecchio.
> Ho anche cambiato il suo nome sul cell e quando mi chiama
> compare "lo stronzo"-
> ...



Ah ah!!!!!!!!!siamo uguali!!! io l'ho memorizzato MERDA.
E il numero di lei  "NULLA".....ma dopo un pò l'ho cancellato perchè non mi serviva proprio a niente!!!

Idem. Lo amo
Idem non dimentico.
Per il perdono......no, non l'ho ancora perdonato. Ma ho scelto di stare con lui.


----------



## Andy (9 Settembre 2011)

Anche io la mia recente ex, che non la considero nemmeno come tale ormai (è stato solo un buco sporco di 3 anni): una password è:

********stronza

dove gli asterischi stanno per il suo nome (il numero di asterischi non è uguale al numero di lettere del suo nome)


----------



## kay76 (9 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> BRAVA!
> Si perdona e non si dimentica.
> BRAVA!
> Oserei dirti...si perdona e si va oltre...no?
> ...


Quanto hai ragione.
Rovinarsi la vita.....ma a volte peroprio non riesco a non starci male....
Comunque, divagando un pò.......mi sto prendendo una piccola, innocente, stupida, rivincita...
nel nuovo lavoro sono tutti uomini, dirigenti e operai...e io l'unica donna....
Che godimento dire a mio marito che il capo vuole spostare la mia scrivania perchè se no passano di lì a fare gli idioti con me e non lavorano!!!!

E' una cazzata lo so...


----------



## Andy (9 Settembre 2011)

Il mio sogno: lavorare in un luogo pieno di donne. Invece sempre in mezzo a maschiacci puzzolenti!


----------



## kay76 (9 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Il mio sogno: lavorare in un luogo pieno di donne. Invece sempre in mezzo a maschiacci puzzolenti!
> 
> View attachment 4158


comunque gli operai hanno tutti vent'anni.....quindi per me bambini....i capi ne hanno più di 50... ma a mio marito non lo dico...lo lascio un pò rosolare..


----------



## Andy (9 Settembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> comunque gli operai hanno tutti vent'anni.....quindi per me bambini....i capi ne hanno più di 50... ma a mio marito non lo dico...lo lascio un pò rosolare..


A 20 sono già belli maturi fidati...
A 20 le ragazze sono donne con tutti gli attributi al posto giusto...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Ma no dai ..... e' Lothar ????
> Che burlone ......


Se vai a leggere nella mia bacheca nel profilo...si sta proprio scatenando...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Quanto hai ragione.
> Rovinarsi la vita.....ma a volte peroprio non riesco a non starci male....
> Comunque, divagando un pò.......mi sto prendendo una piccola, innocente, stupida, rivincita...
> nel nuovo lavoro sono tutti uomini, dirigenti e operai...e io l'unica donna....
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...grande...
Mah sai...
Credimi a me dispiace tanto quando vedo che so una persona a cui tengo molto, fare sempre in modo che le cose brutte della vita siano più importanti e pesanti di quelle belle...
Si passa una vita triste e sofferente...
ma dato che ne abbiamo una sola...
Ma si dai...AHAHAHAHAHAAH...bella sta rivincetta qua...

Casomai gli dici il grande proverbio della matraini:

Soffri e non sfidare la fortuna!


----------



## stellanuova (9 Settembre 2011)

Brava Key ! 
In tutta questa vicenda una cosa l'ho capita.
E' molto sicuro di me, della mia fedeltà granitica, del mio amore inossidabile.
Bisogna che io lo tenga un po' sulla corda ....
Ha avuto davvero paura che io lo lasciassi e non l'ho fatto ma deve capire
che qualcosa e' cambiato, quanto male mi ha fatto.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Brava Key !
> In tutta questa vicenda una cosa l'ho capita.
> E' molto sicuro di me, della mia fedeltà granitica, del mio amore inossidabile.
> Bisogna che io lo tenga un po' sulla corda ....
> ...


Però Stella, potresti fare un'opera pia no?
Potresti elencare all'invornito tutte le ipotetiche conseguenze del suo operato...se la signora lo becca...
Ma il grande Lothar è una faina...non me lo vedo fidarsi a trascinare amiche su fb...
Quello è un furbastro...prima si fa un fb, tutto innocentino per depistare le attenzioni...e sotto banco...la vecchia volpe macina e ordisce trame...
Ma se lo becca sua moglie...mamma mia...povero lui...


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La loro storia amico mio e'la mia.30 anni di matrimonio,anche l'anagrafe e 'identica,e in piu'lei dice...piu di me cosa potra' avere??.Quindi non riesco a starmene zitto,sono identico a suo marito.non ne avrei bisogno..ma-
> Ho letto e concordo con Andy,io bazzico chat da tantissimo,le ho beccate quasi tutte li',loro cercano quello che cerchiamo noi,ma si fingono suore.....sono qua' per parlare....
> Consiglio alla nuova amica di lasciare perdere, e guarda che io faccio come lui,dopo 30 anni ci sta'la voglia di rimettersi in gioco.Il tradimento e'brutto e sbagliato,ma sono momenti indimenticabili,rivivi cose che non sapevi esistessero.
> Poi si torna a casa,pensando che cavolo faccio,sono diventato cretino?perche',cosa cerco?
> ...


invece di fare la vittima piagnucolante perché ti si prende in giro comincia ad eliminare nei tuoi scritti continui sciocchi e gratuiti riferimenti ;una cosa è il botta e  risposta, un'altra che tu ovunque vada tiri fuori questa storia .
 impara a rispettare e vedrai che riceverai rispetto.


----------



## Andy (9 Settembre 2011)

Eh no, uno che mi da ragione lo attaccate, uffa!


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La loro storia amico mio e'la mia.30 anni di matrimonio,anche l'anagrafe e 'identica,e in piu'lei dice...piu di me cosa potra' avere??.Quindi non riesco a starmene zitto,sono identico a suo marito.non ne avrei bisogno..ma-
> Ho letto e concordo con Andy,io bazzico chat da tantissimo,le ho beccate quasi tutte li',loro cercano quello che cerchiamo noi,ma si fingono suore.....sono qua' per parlare....
> Consiglio alla nuova amica di lasciare perdere, e guarda che io faccio come lui,dopo 30 anni ci sta'la voglia di rimettersi in gioco.Il tradimento e'brutto e sbagliato,ma sono momenti indimenticabili,rivivi cose che non sapevi esistessero.
> Poi si torna a casa,pensando che cavolo faccio,sono diventato cretino?perche',cosa cerco?
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
in incognito..... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## kay76 (9 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Brava Key !
> In tutta questa vicenda una cosa l'ho capita.
> E' molto sicuro di me, della mia fedeltà granitica, del mio amore inossidabile.
> Bisogna che io lo tenga un po' sulla corda ....
> ...


Si stella, per me è stato lo stesso. Lui è sempre stato sicuro del  mio amore....da quando avevamo 12 anni, figurati!
Ma lui me l'ha anche confermato: so che tu non l'avresti mai fatto. Ma non tanto il tradimento in sè, quanto l'inganno, il dormire accanto a lui sapendo quello che ho fatto. No, non ci potrei mai riuscire.
Sa che se io lo facessi, non ci sarebbero possibilità, significherebbe che amo l'altro e lo mollerei.
Quelle cazzate del lavoro con cui lo stuzzico un pò...un tempo ci avrebbe riso perchè non è uno geloso...ma adesso sò che pensa che potrei tradirlo senza farmi tanti scrupoli...e quindi magari potrei farlo......
Ma so già che in realtà non lo farò....perchè io amo lui. 
Per altri uomini posso provare amicizia, feeling, buon dialogo...c'è anche un amico comune per cui ho un debole...ma niente di più.
Sono sicura che non servono questi "mezzucci", lo faccio solo per divertirmi un pò!
Lui è ben consapevole che ha rischiato di perdermi, anzi è consapevole che i giochi non sono fatti e che potrebbe ancora perdermi.
Tocca con mano il male che mi ha fatto. Perchè io sono cambiata. Non sò se in meglio o in peggio.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> in incognito..... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7x_y-uIcBs

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## kay76 (9 Settembre 2011)

Comunque Stella, io più passa il tempo più mi ritrovo a pensarla come il Conte.
Sono stufa di rovinarmi la vita.
E' un anno che mi distruggo dietro a stà cosa.
Sono 45 kg, come dice mia mamma "ho gli occhi tristi", sono nervosa con i bambini, sono uscita poco con le amiche (mentre prima era cosa irrinunciabile per me), ho mollato gli hobby....voglia di far niente etc..
Ma ora basta, basta, basta.

Non ho più intenzione di buttare alle ortiche gli anni che ho davanti. Voglio smetterla di continuare a chiedermi perchè e percome.
E' successo. Punto. In qualche modo devo trovare la forza di superarla.

Me la voglio godere questa vita. E se riesco, trarre anche qualche insegnamento da stà storia.

Ti faccio un grande in bocca al lupo


----------



## stellanuova (9 Settembre 2011)

Key .... e' passato un anno ?
No, non ce la potrei fare, sarebbe un anno di vita sprecato.
Io non dimentico ma la mia vita continua.
Per qualche giorno non ho mangiato, mi si era chiuso lo stomaco.
Tutto e' cominciato a giugno e a fine luglio e' arrivato lo tsunami.
Un colpo basso leggere sesso in chat .... che poi rispecchia di certo
quello che facevano nella realtà.

Ho perdonato perchè il rancore devasterebbe *me*, ma ti capisco
perchè se fosse successo a me alla tua età, non avrei reagito così.
Noi siamo over 50 e nel tempo si acquista saggezza, tolleranza,
soprattutto se il legame è molto forte.

Il perdono gratifica chi perdona, non chi e' perdonato che, se e' 
consapevole, avra' sensi di colpa che dovra' elaborare.

Cerca di riprendere il piacere di vivere, a pescindere da tuo marito.
I figli, gli interessi comuni e poi parlare, parlare, dialogare.

Un abbraccio


----------



## kay76 (9 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Key .... e' passato un anno ?
> No, non ce la potrei fare, sarebbe un anno di vita sprecato.
> Io non dimentico ma la mia vita continua.
> Per qualche giorno non ho mangiato, mi si era chiuso lo stomaco.
> ...


Grazie Stella...
sai, mi dici quello che mi dice sempre mia mamma (56 anni, con cui ho un rapporto splendido) quando l'accuso di non capirmi...
fà marcia indietro e dice.."hai ragione, non devo ragionare con i miei 35 anni di matrimonio alle spalle, alla tua età averei fatto fuoco e fiamme".


----------



## aristocat (9 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Come ho gia' scritto dato che stiamo insieme da piu' di 30 anni non ho mai dato per scontato che sia stato sempre fedele.
> *La scappatella per sesso ci sta* e occhio non vede cuore non duole.


 E questa che tu chiami "Tsunami", è appunto una scappatella per sesso, che per un dispetto becero hai scoperto.
Qui, l'occhio ha visto e il tuo cuore sta dolendo. 
Sei arrabbiata, ancor di più perchè la scelta "sessuale" è andata su una persona oggettivamente di poco spessore interiore.

Ma in fondo, è accaduto quello che tu in qualche modo avevi già messo in conto.

Secondo me ingigantire quello che è avvenuto, aggiungendo "aggravanti" al caso specifico (l'amante non è Cindy Crawford, e non ha 5 lauree - lui mi ha dato della paranoica che razza di bugiardo che è - come si è permesso???) è umano, è comprensibile... ma alla lunga è l'approccio meno utile per te. Il rischio è di non uscirne. 

Fotografando bene il tutto, è avvenuto esattamente quello che non avevi mai escluso, sin dall'inizio. E cioè, lui dopo 30 anni d'amore si è "concesso" una scappatella sessuale. Se pensi che "ci sta" allora non rovinarti la vita con questo episodio. Non farlo diventare uno "Tsunami".... 

mio parere

ari


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> E questa che tu chiami "Tsunami", è appunto una scappatella per sesso, che per un dispetto becero hai scoperto.
> Qui, l'occhio ha visto e il tuo cuore sta dolendo.
> Sei arrabbiata, ancor di più perchè la scelta "sessuale" è andata su una persona oggettivamente di poco spessore interiore.
> 
> ...


Ma magari la situazione si evolve no?
Lei gli dice...ah bruto porcon..adesso fai con me tutte quelle porcate che hai descritto nella chat...e vediamo come si mette..no?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Grazie Stella...
> sai, mi dici quello che mi dice sempre mia mamma (56 anni, con cui ho un rapporto splendido) quando l'accuso di non capirmi...
> fà marcia indietro e dice.."hai ragione, non devo ragionare con i miei 35 anni di matrimonio alle spalle, alla tua età averei fatto fuoco e fiamme".


Bellissimo questo dialogo tra due donne...
Questo io intendevo quando dicevo che certi problemi vanno discussi con chi ha più "esperienza" no?
In questo sta anche la consapevolezza no?


----------



## stellanuova (9 Settembre 2011)

Ari  
Ti ringrazio del tuo parere, che e' molto importante per me, davvero.
Alterno alti e bassi di umore, sto cercando di ritrovare un equilibrio stabile.
L'ho gia' scritto .... sto cercando di capire, anche la scelta della donna, che
e' l'opposto di me.
O_O 
cultura a parte e' un tale cess ..... ma forse due tett.one da sesta e un cul.one
galattico fanno la differenza.
Ripeto .... questo nn lo capisco ed e' questo che mi arrovella il cervello.
Una stragnocca mi avrebbe messo in discussione, questo cess mi ha
devastata !


----------



## diavoletta_78 (9 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Bella domanda! io all'epoca mi trovai l'amante del mio ex compagno sotto casa che mi ha raccontato tutto!!! (lei disse che lo stava facendo perchè lui voleva chiudere la relazione con lei e quindi lei aveva deciso di distruggere la nostra relazione)


Scusatemi se vado O.T. ma, la domanda mi viene spontanea, anche per riallacciarmi a un altro post, in cui non ricordo se eleanor o chi altro, affermava che avrebbe preferito non sapere....

Vi chiedo, quindi voi avreste preferito non sapere?


E' una domanda, posta serenamente, per un confronto, per capire dei punti di vista!


Grazie!



@Stellanuova magari riuscissi a trovare le tue risposte, anche io mi chiedo tanti perchè!

Per quel che scrivi mi sembri una donna davvero forte....in bocca al lupo per tutto!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Scusatemi se vado O.T. ma, la domanda mi viene spontanea, anche per riallacciarmi a un altro post, in cui non ricordo se eleanor o chi altro, affermava che avrebbe preferito non sapere....
> 
> Vi chiedo, quindi voi avreste preferito non sapere?
> 
> ...


Beh insomma diciamocelo...
Lui non te lo dice, ma ti lascia, ti dice che non ti vuole più vedere...
Tu incassi il colpo...
Magari fra dieci anni per caso scopri che era sposato...
Ti dici...ah ok, che me frega a me?
Ma mettiamo che fra dieci anni quando lo scopri stai vivendo una bellissima storia con un uomo che ti adora...
Ti dici...beh insomma...per fortuna era sposato...così non si è attaccato a me...no?

Di fatto...
Se mi fossi fossilizzato solo su una donna...
Ti rendi conto che immenso capitale di affetto avrei perso?
Si ok, buone buone...vedrete che anch'io metto la testa a posto eh?
Uhm...ora apro un sondaggio in privè...insomma un coso...un qualcosa...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (9 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh insomma diciamocelo...
> Lui non te lo dice, ma ti lascia, ti dice che non ti vuole più vedere...
> Tu incassi il colpo...
> Magari fra dieci anni per caso scopri che era sposato...
> ...


Conte io chiedevo a Simy e Stellanuova, se avrebbero preferito che le due signorine, rispettive amanti dei loro mariti si fossero fatte un pacco di fattacci loro....questo volevo capire da quanto hanno scritto!



P.S. prima parlavo con un amica e infatti le dicevo, ora che sono lucida e penso che volevo quell'uomo lì, mi rendo conto di quanto fossi fuori.....e meno male che lui non mi abbia voluto!!! 
Mi ritengo fortunata altro che! Sono incacchiata solo perchè ho perso un troppi anni!


----------



## stellanuova (10 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta, alla luce dei fatti io avrei preferito non sapere
ho un carattere forte per tutto ma per i sentimenti sono fragile,
come ogni essere umano ..... dotato di sensibilita' .....

io credo che il tuo ex abbia una storia in corso da millenni,
che le famiglie si conoscono da anni e che questo matrimonio
sia stato programmato nel lungo fidanzamento.

Mi ricordo ai mie 30 anni un tipo così, "fidanzato" che però 
pasturava in giro alla grande e glielo diceva, si sono sposati 
ed e' ancora sposato con lei .....

I misteri della vita ,,,,,


----------



## diavoletta_78 (10 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Ari
> Ti ringrazio del tuo parere, che e' molto importante per me, davvero.
> Alterno alti e bassi di umore, sto cercando di ritrovare un equilibrio stabile.
> *L'ho gia' scritto .... sto cercando di capire, anche la scelta della donna, che
> ...


Leggere queste parole invece fa immensamente piacere a me! Anche io ho una mamma giovane come Katy di 56 anni ma purtroppo non mi sono mai confidata, non abbiamo un buon rapporto e siamo agli antipodi.....
Tornando invece alle parole in grassetto dicevo, stella, leggerti mi fa sentire umana!!!!
Anche io ho pensato le stesse cose....solo che nel mio caso la gnocca sono io!:mrgreen:
E qui mi hanno criticato tutti, per questo pensiero! Tu mi fai sentire umana!Grazie!:mrgreen:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (10 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> diavoletta, alla luce dei fatti io avrei preferito non sapere
> ho un carattere forte per tutto ma per i sentimenti sono fragile,
> come ogni essere umano ..... dotato di sensibilita' .....
> 
> ...


Eh si stella, è quello che abbiamo pensato anche io e le mie amiche, anche se nel 2011 faccio davvero fatica a pensare a queste storie! Poi posso capirle nel mio paesino sfigato di poche anime che ancora si sia legati a certi stereotipi ma penso che nelle grandi città siano più evoluti anche i genitori!
Comunque il fratello ha lasciato una fidanzata di lungo corso (10 anni), per poi sposare un'altra ragazza conosciuta durante un master!
Quindi non credo sia stato neanche quello, spero per lui che sia davvero innamorato di quella donna!


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Scusatemi se vado O.T. ma, la domanda mi viene spontanea, anche per riallacciarmi a un altro post, in cui non ricordo se eleanor o chi altro, affermava che avrebbe preferito non sapere....
> 
> Vi chiedo, quindi voi avreste preferito non sapere?
> 
> ...


Cara, 

io la scenata sotto casa me la sarei risparmiata....avrei voluto sapere ma non in quel modo....avrei preferito che fosse lui a venire da me a parlarmi e invece ha avuto il coraggio di negare anche davanti all'evidenza! solo dopo ore di discussione quella stessa notte (forse preso dalla stanchezza) ha confessato!

....e cmq avrei preferito che i "problemi" fossero venuti fuori tra di noi come coppia prima di cercare altrove...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (10 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Cara,
> 
> io la scenata sotto casa me la sarei risparmiata....avrei voluto sapere ma non in quel modo....avrei preferito che fosse lui a venire da me a parlarmi e invece ha avuto il coraggio di negare anche davanti all'evidenza! solo dopo ore di discussione quella stessa notte (forse preso dalla stanchezza) ha confessato!
> 
> ....e cmq avrei preferito che i "problemi" fossero venuti fuori tra di noi come coppia prima di cercare altrove...



Grazie Simy, immaginavo questa tua risposta ma volevo esserne certa! 
Sul fatto di negare anche l'evidenza ne so qualcosa...ma dico io, ce l'hanno nel DNA???:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (10 Settembre 2011)

> Anche io ho pensato le stesse cose....solo che nel mio caso la gnocca sono io!





> cultura a parte e' un tale cess ..... ma forse due tett.one da sesta e un cul.one
> galattico fanno la differenza


.



> Penso di essere il massimo che un uomo possa avere accanto a sè



è per questo che a volte vorrei nn essere donna.......


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Grazie Simy, immaginavo questa tua risposta ma volevo esserne certa!
> Sul fatto di negare anche l'evidenza ne so qualcosa...ma dico io, *ce l'hanno nel DNA*???:mrgreen:


può darsi!  magari sono parenti hai visto mai!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (10 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Luna meno male che almeno tu sei perfetta!

Beata te che non sei attraversata da pensieri imperfetti ogni tanto!
io purtroppo o per fortuna invece sono imperfetta in quanto umana!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (10 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> può darsi!  magari sono parenti hai visto mai!


Mmm....no no, non è questione di parentele, sarà questioni di manuali che consegnano alla nascita!:mrgreen:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1--nNgI6vZw


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Mmm....no no, non è questione di parentele, sarà questioni di manuali che consegnano alla nascita!:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1--nNgI6vZw



:up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Luna meno male che almeno tu sei perfetta!
> 
> Beata te che non sei attraversata da pensieri imperfetti ogni tanto!
> io purtroppo o per fortuna invece sono imperfetta in quanto umana!


quoto!


----------



## lunaiena (10 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Luna meno male che almeno tu sei perfetta!
> 
> Beata te che non sei attraversata da pensieri imperfetti ogni tanto!
> io purtroppo o per fortuna invece sono imperfetta in quanto umana!


scusa ma questo è il mi pensiero imperfetto....


----------



## diavoletta_78 (10 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> scusa ma questo è il mi pensiero imperfetto....


Figurati! Non mi devi scuse, solo che a volte tu mi sembri un pò rigida! Magari puoi anche rilassarti e ridere ogni tanto....e non prendere sempre tutto come oro colato!
Parlo per me ma, sai nella testa, vuoi per cultura, vuoi per gli stereotipi che assorbiamo dall'esterno, l'amante viene sempre immaginata come la Bellucci.
E chissà perchè, ci aspettiamo che se c'è tradimento è per l'irresistibile e affascinate donna a cui un uomo non poteva proprio resistere! 
Credo che ogni donna viva il tradimento come un momento difficile in cui si sente sminuita per il suo valore e si trova davanti la realtà che magari aveva voluto ignorare o sperava di poter superare...
E forse, pensare a una donna bellissima, sembra quasi una giustificazione, una scusa perfetta, per darsi una spiegazione a quel che è accaduto!
Il momento in cui la verità che volevi tanto ignorare o confidavi di non scoprire o speravi fosse una bugia, ti si palesa davanti e il mondo ti crolla....
Scopri che non è la Dea Venere quella che immaginavi ma, una comune mortale con tutti i difetti e i pregi delle donne comuni e allora non sai a cosa appellarti per capire...
Vorresti una spiegazione e non sai dartela e l'aspetto fisico è quello immediato, è la carta da regalo....e giudichi, il fiocco e la carta mentre prendi tempo per razionalizzare.
Quando scopri un tradimento Luna, il mondo intorno ti crolla, ti attraversano i pensieri più assurdi e ti chiedi tanti perchè, a volte perchè senza risposte ma ti chiedi cose impossibili, per capire dove ti trovi, chi sei, cosa è successo?
I pensieri che si affollano sono tanti e ti chiedi perchè questo, perchè lei, perchè io no....ecc.
Io mi sento umana!
Penso anche che il problema nella mia storia derivi da come mi percepisco io,come mi considero rispetto al mondo, è stato un problema di autostima e insicurezza e di conseguenza le domande che ne sono seguite.... derivano da questo!
Posso concordare con te sul fatto che gli uomini non si perdono in queste beghe ma non apro altri scenari che esulano dal contesto....soprattutto considerando l'orario! Un altro paio d'ore sveglia e avrò fatto un rave party!:rotfl:

Luna, spero un giorno arriveremo a comprenderci anche io e te!


----------



## aristocat (10 Settembre 2011)

*Bè, non per fare il Freud dei poveri...*



stellanuova ha detto:


> Ari
> Ti ringrazio del tuo parere, che e' molto importante per me, davvero.
> Alterno alti e bassi di umore, sto cercando di ritrovare un equilibrio stabile.
> L'ho gia' scritto .... sto cercando di capire, anche la scelta della donna, che
> ...


 ... Ma se di scappatella si deve trattare, "ci sta" la variazione sul tema, il distacco estetico, e spirituale, con la compagna di sempre. 

ari


----------



## aristocat (10 Settembre 2011)

Ma sono eventi che fanno sempre male, lo capisco.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (10 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> E questa che tu chiami "Tsunami", è appunto una scappatella per sesso, che per un dispetto becero hai scoperto.
> Qui, l'occhio ha visto e il tuo cuore sta dolendo.
> Sei arrabbiata, ancor di più perchè la scelta "sessuale" è andata su una persona oggettivamente di poco spessore interiore.
> 
> ...


Ari, come ho scritto anche io, all'inizio appena travolti dal caos sentimentale è umano pensare a certe cose, è chiaro che con il tempo e metabolizzando, quello che poi anche Stella in cuor suo aveva si messo in conto  ma poi farci i conti è tutt'altra storia, le cose cambieranno e così i pensieri!
Per come scrive a me sembra che Stella abbia tutte le carte in regola per non entrare in un loop di pensieri negativi e sbagliati, ne uscirà! Solo che come penso sia normale e umano è qui a chiedersi dei perchè, anche inutile e sbagliati, a ragionare, a me è stato utile, il solo fatto di avere messo nero su bianco i miei pensieri per ritrovare giorno dopo giorno la serenità!


----------



## stellanuova (10 Settembre 2011)

Buongiorno 

Pensieri negativi ne ho avuti perche' dopo la fase di arrabbiatura per il tradimento e per l' orgoglio ferito
e' subentrato l'avvilimento e per una settimana ho mangiato forzatamente, avevo lo stomaco completamente chiuso.
Poi abbiamo finalmente parlato con calma, anzi lui soprattutto ha parlato e da quella sera sto sicuramente
meglio anche se l'umore e' altalenante.
Lui dice che senza di me sarebbe un uomo distrutto, che la sua vita sarebbe un incubo.
Non aveva considerato che l'avrei potuto comunque scoprire ?
Perche' poi gli uomini in un modo o in un altro lasciano tracce e le donne, secondo me, hanno un sesto senso.
Io avevo capito subito leggendo su FB, la tipa mi ha solo servito le prove certe.


----------



## Andy (10 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> 
> Pensieri negativi ne ho avuti perche' dopo la fase di arrabbiatura per il tradimento e per l' orgoglio ferito
> e' subentrato l'avvilimento e per una settimana ho mangiato forzatamente, avevo lo stomaco completamente chiuso.
> ...


Questo è un pensiero comune che sfaterei. 
Anche le donne lasciano le tracce, ma a differenza degli uomini, anche se le riprendi mentre stanno a letto con l'amante continuano a negare... cioè, le donne pensano di non lasciare tracce, ma non lo ammettono fino alla morte, e spesso pensano di essere più furbe.
E invece è l'uomo che le perdona e per sentimento si tiene il dolore dentro.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (10 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> 
> *Pensieri negativi ne ho avuti perche' dopo la fase di arrabbiatura per il tradimento e per l' orgoglio ferito
> e' subentrato l'avvilimento e per una settimana ho mangiato forzatamente, avevo lo stomaco completamente chiuso.*
> ...


Stella come ti ho detto, mi sono sentita umana leggendo te, credo che tu abbia attraversato tutte le fasi "normali", che avvengono in questi casi.
Anche io giorno per giorno cambiavo i miei pensieri in funzione di come evolveva il mio stato d'animo.

Sono felice per te! Un abbraccio!


----------



## stellanuova (10 Settembre 2011)

*Andy AUGURI ! ! !*

BUON COMPEANNO 

Ti auguro una giornata serena e spensierata !


----------



## stellanuova (10 Settembre 2011)

Forse hai ragione Andy, non c'e' differenza .... anche gli uomini negano, negano, negano anche l'evidenza


----------



## stellanuova (10 Settembre 2011)

Diavoletta ti auguro di incontrare un uomo sincero e senza spettri nell'armadio.
Però se dopo qualche mese ti dice che prova solo affetto per te mentre da parte tua senti che potresti innamorartene,
lascialo perdere subito.
E' inutile amare chi non ci ama, l'amore deve dare gioia, non sofferenza e tormento !

Un abbraccio


----------



## diavoletta_78 (10 Settembre 2011)

Andyyyyy AUGURI anche da parte mia!:carneval:

Un bacione e un abbraccio!


----------



## Andy (10 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione Andy, non c'e' differenza .... anche gli uomini negano, negano, negano anche l'evidenza


Grazie mille per gli auguri.

Sì, anche gli uomini negano, ma noi diventiamo rossi come peperoni. E d'altro canto, in genere quando si parla di ghiaccio, ci si riferisce sempre alle donne, non agli uomini, che rimangono davvero impassibili e imperscrutabili davanti a tutto.
Una volta una mia ex mi fece in macchina un discorso lunghissimooooooo, sul nostro futuro, sui suoi sentimenti. Era talmente convincente che le potevo dire in quel momento: ti amo sposiamoci.
Nemmeno un mese dopo, scoprii che se la faceva con altri... e me lo negava anche, anzi io ero un coglione che credevo alle voci del popolo... Ma ti giuro, quella volta in macchina ero tutto suo e l'unico... 
Io non sarei capace di fare cose del genere. Una volta dissi una piccola bugia,, mi sentivo il fuoco nelle guance e balbettai...


----------



## Andy (10 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Andyyyyy AUGURI anche da parte mia!:carneval:
> 
> Un bacione e un abbraccio!


Grazie grazie, un abbraccio ricambiato con bacione annesso


----------



## diavoletta_78 (10 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Diavoletta ti auguro di incontrare un uomo sincero e senza spettri nell'armadio.
> Però se dopo qualche mese ti dice che prova solo affetto per te mentre da parte tua senti che potresti innamorartene,
> lascialo perdere subito.
> E' inutile amare chi non ci ama, l'amore deve dare gioia, non sofferenza e tormento !
> ...


Stella ogni giorno che passa e leggo qui, ascolto le storie che sento nella mia quotidianità e penso che non credo più esista quest'uomo!
Se non ha scheletri come mi insegni tu, non è detto che poi non ce li metta!
Al momento mi interessa solo ME e a dare un senso alla mia vita, a realizzarmi e andare avanti....
Penso e SPERO di aver imparato la lezione, ripeto e sottoscrivo che senza quella storia non avrei compreso il mio valore e la cosa più importante IO!
Quindi è da qui che voglio ripartire e ricostruire la mia vita!

Un abbraccio e grazie a te!


----------



## Andy (10 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Grazie mille per gli auguri.
> 
> Io non sarei capace di fare cose del genere. Una volta *dissi una piccola bugia*, mi sentivo il fuoco nelle guance e balbettai...


Non so perchè lo feci al momento: ero a casa in bagno. C'era solo mia nonna con me.
Esco, vado in camera, e trovo sul cellulare la chiamata della mia ex, ma non richiamo subito. Dopo un pò squilla il telefono di casa, era lei. Mia nonna me la passa, e lei mi dice che aveva chiamato e non avevo risposto. Al che, io le dico... che non avevo ricevuto nessuno squillo 

Non l'ho mai capito perchè lo feci: semplicemente ero in bagno e non avevo sentito...
Quando dissi questo lei si arrabbiò anche dicendo che non avevo risposto apposta perchè il telefono squillava, ma ormai la cazzata l'avevo detta e non potevo tornare indietro. Come balbettavo...

Però cavolo, mi hai chiamato subito a casa, ha risposto mia nonna e io ero lì: cavolo un pò di buona fede, dai!


----------



## stellanuova (10 Settembre 2011)

Andy, tu si perchè sei sincero e hai dei valori saldi ma ci sono uomini che restano imperturbabili come se recitassero un copione. Nel caso di mio marito lui, quando ormai ero certa ma senza prove, appena ne parlavo, negava e si infuriava.
Attacco per non essere attaccato ..... non è mai diventato rosso pur mentendo.
Dopo la prova provata è diventato bianco pur essendo abbronzato e la pressione gli si è alzata per qualche giorno, tanto che pur essendo in uno stato d'animo che puoi ben capire, mi sono anche preoccupata per lui .....


----------



## Andy (10 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Andy, tu si perchè sei sincero e hai dei valori saldi ma ci sono uomini che restano imperturbabili come se recitassero un copione. Nel caso di mio marito lui, quando ormai ero certa ma senza prove, appena ne parlavo, negava e si infuriava.
> Attacco per non essere attaccato ..... non è mai diventato rosso pur mentendo.
> Dopo la prova provata è diventato bianco pur essendo abbronzato e la pressione gli si è alzata per qualche giorno, tanto che pur essendo in uno stato d'animo che puoi ben capire, mi sono anche preoccupata per lui .....


Non è mai corretto generalizzare, ma secondo me alla fin fine ci sono delle questioni su cui è difficile dire chi lo fa meglio o peggio.
Così come è abbastanza dimostrato che il cervello di un uomo tende ad essere più matematico e razionale di quello di una donna, che invece predilige di più gli aspetti *artistici *del mondo.
In genere penso che la donna sia più brava a mentire, ma nulla toglie che questo non sia un assoluto e che ci siano anche uomini a farlo bene. Non è mai tutto nero e tutto bianco, ci sono sempre le sfumature di mezzo


----------



## diavoletta_78 (10 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Andy, tu si perchè sei sincero e hai dei valori saldi ma ci sono uomini che restano imperturbabili come se recitassero un copione. Nel caso di mio marito lui, quando ormai ero certa ma senza prove, appena ne parlavo, negava e si infuriava.
> Attacco per non essere attaccato ..... non è mai diventato rosso pur mentendo.
> Dopo la prova provata è diventato bianco pur essendo abbronzato e la pressione gli si è alzata per qualche giorno, tanto che pur essendo in uno stato d'animo che puoi ben capire, mi sono anche preoccupata per lui .....


Quoto! Andy io sono come te e non è questione di uomo o donna ma di educazione e carattere.
Anche il lui della mia storia, è sempre stato impassibile, neanche per telefono o a voce lo senti turbarsi o sentirsi in colpa, aveva pure l'arroganza di chi crede di essere nel giusto e non aver fatto niente di male!
Tu pensa che costui ha inventato, negato e raccontato storie per 5 lunghissimi anni! A due persone!
Come ha detto stella, non solo ha negato anche davanti le prove.....alla mia domanda chi è la donna nella foto del matrimonio di tua cugina? Ha avuto il coraggio di rispondere "quale donna"?
Se lo avessi avuto davanti agli occhi non so come avrei reagito!
In più come è capitato anche a te ogni volta che provavo a fare domande o a chiedere qualcosa, si incazzava e mi urlava contro! Ha avuto la capacità di far passare me per una pazza e io invece avevo inteso la verità!
Quindi lascia stare sono le persone a comportarsi in un dato modo, senza distinzione di genere!


----------



## Andy (10 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Quoto! Andy io sono come te e non è questione di uomo o donna ma di educazione e carattere.
> Anche il lui della mia storia, è sempre stato impassibile, neanche per telefono o a voce lo senti turbarsi o sentirsi in colpa, aveva pure l'arroganza di chi crede di essere nel giusto e non aver fatto niente di male!
> Tu pensa che costui ha inventato, negato e raccontato storie per 5 lunghissimi anni! A due persone!
> Come ha detto stella, non solo ha negato anche davanti le prove.....alla mia domanda chi è la donna nella foto del matrimonio di tua cugina? Ha avuto il coraggio di rispondere "quale donna"?
> ...


Io penso di non aver capito molte cose della vita, ma su alcune ormai ne ho la certezza. Quando con un compagno si affrontano certi discorsi e dall'altra parte si cambia discorso redirigendolo verso di te oppure si arriva al litigio, qualcosa non quadra. Non c'è serenità nella coppia. Si nasconde qualcosa.

Io estenderei questo discorso anche ad altri aspetti della vita. Molte volte mi trovavo, ad esempio, a discutere con il "mio" docente su varie questioni. Spesso lui si impuntava (è uno che ha avuto tutto gratis dalla vita, anche figlio unico e viziato), sapendo che avevo ragione. Vedeva in me uno che coglieva nel segno, e non gli andava giù, perchè lui per tutti era il maestro di vita. 
Sai come finivano a volte le discussioni? Con attacchi verbali che non c'entravano nulla: Andrea ricordati che io sono il professore ordinario e devi solo ringraziare a me se farai strada. Se poi le cose non ti vanno bene, sei ancora in tempo a cercarti un altro lavoro...


----------



## aristocat (10 Settembre 2011)

Andy, auguri di cuore. 
ari


----------



## aristocat (10 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ari, come ho scritto anche io, all'inizio appena travolti dal caos sentimentale è umano pensare a certe cose, è chiaro che con il tempo e metabolizzando, quello che poi anche Stella in cuor suo aveva si messo in conto  ma poi farci i conti è tutt'altra storia, le cose cambieranno e così i pensieri!
> Per come scrive a me sembra che Stella abbia tutte le carte in regola per non entrare in un loop di pensieri negativi e sbagliati, ne uscirà! Solo che come penso sia normale e umano è qui a chiedersi dei perchè, anche inutile e sbagliati, a ragionare, a me è stato utile, il solo fatto di avere messo nero su bianco i miei pensieri per ritrovare giorno dopo giorno la serenità!


 Infatti, me ne rendo conto. Passarci è diverso! 
Certo, se può mai servire a qualcosa, io - come "occhio esterno" - non perdo tempo nel dire che non è 'sta grande Love Story, ma solo una scappatella sessuale...


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2011)

Auguri Andy!


----------



## lunaiena (10 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Figurati! Non mi devi scuse, solo che a volte tu mi sembri un pò rigida! Magari puoi anche rilassarti e ridere ogni tanto....e non prendere sempre tutto come oro colato!
> Parlo per me ma, sai nella testa, vuoi per cultura, vuoi per gli stereotipi che assorbiamo dall'esterno, l'amante viene sempre immaginata come la Bellucci.
> E chissà perchè, ci aspettiamo che se c'è tradimento è per l'irresistibile e affascinate donna a cui un uomo non poteva proprio resistere!
> Credo che ogni donna viva il tradimento come un momento difficile in cui si sente sminuita per il suo valore e si trova davanti la realtà che magari aveva voluto ignorare o sperava di poter superare...
> ...


sicuramente sono molto rigida e razionale questo dato dall'educazione avuta e da eventi accaduti ...ma ti assicuro che rido molto e sono molto rilassata ...
ti parlo da donna tradita....perche se hai letto i miei post  anche io penso di essere stata tradita ma nn sono mai andata a fondo della situazione  nn mi importava di sapere di arabbiarmi tanto ho sempre pensato che se la situazione è questa io nn posso cambiarla posso solo apettare e vedere perche penso che se tra due persone scatta quella scintilla nn c'e niente e nessuno che li possa fermare ...ma nn è che che stavo a rodermi il fegato pensando :cosa ho fatto che nn va ..perche è successo questo proprio a me e mille altri pensieri negativi...semplicemente ho lasciato facesse questa esperienza .....
credo che tutti abbiano il diritto di fare quello che gli pare siamo noi stessi che dobbiamo capire quando è il momento di mettersi da parte  e dare spazio o voltare pagina  se questo fare quello che gli pare  ci fa vivere male ....perche la vita è una ed è l'unica cosa che abbiamo di veramente nostro....

e sul fatto di comprenderci sicuramente sono io ...in questo momento  nn compriendo  piu niente di me ...
in ogni caso mi è piaciuto molto il tuo post  dove alla fine dicevi  TU VALI ....
sai cos'è che mi fa arrabbiare che ci sono molte donne che si tormenteno pensando di nn poter fare a meno di un uomo lo stesso uomo che le fa soffrire tanto.... sapendo che loro nn si fanno tante paranoie...
ciao....


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Figurati! Non mi devi scuse, solo che a volte tu mi sembri un pò rigida! Magari puoi anche rilassarti e ridere ogni tanto....e non prendere sempre tutto come oro colato!
> Parlo per me ma, sai nella testa, vuoi per cultura, vuoi per gli stereotipi che assorbiamo dall'esterno, l'amante viene sempre immaginata come la Bellucci.
> E chissà perchè, ci aspettiamo che se c'è tradimento è per l'irresistibile e affascinate donna a cui un uomo non poteva proprio resistere!
> Credo che ogni donna viva il tradimento come un momento difficile in cui si sente sminuita per il suo valore e si trova davanti la realtà che magari aveva voluto ignorare o sperava di poter superare...
> ...


Ciao, quoto le tue esternazioni e sfoghi. il botta e risposta tra te e lunapiena non è compreso  scherzo  e ti quoto perchè come te voglio esternarmi e sfogarmi, e mi scuso con Stellanuova per questo. Tutto quello che hai scritto vale anche per me diavoletta_78, e ti dirò di più al terzo giorno dalla notizia mi trovavo in bagno lontano dai figli e da lei scoppio in una crisi di pianto, lei entra mi abbraccia e cerca di consolarmi, a me succede qualcosa, qualcosa che tutt'oggi non riesco a capire. In quei momenti ho pensato sto morendo! il cuore mi scoppia e tra poco muoio!! dopo non so quanto tempo passa la crisi e capisco che ho bisogno di aiuto, la mazzata presa a quanto pare è stata troppo forte  vado dal neurologo....mi prescrive dei farmaci, farmaci mai presi perchè voglio VIVERE tutto, tutto lo voglio passare cosciente di essere me stesso.  (  il seguito alla prossima puntata) Ho scritto questo perchè credo che tra uomini e donne ci siano differenze, ma non credo siano poi tante queste differenze.


----------



## Niko74 (10 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ciao, quoto le tue esternazioni e sfoghi. il botta e risposta tra te e lunapiena non è compreso  scherzo  e ti quoto perchè come te voglio esternarmi e sfogarmi, e mi scuso con Stellanuova per questo. Tutto quello che hai scritto vale anche per me diavoletta_78, e ti dirò di più al terzo giorno dalla notizia mi trovavo in bagno lontano dai figli e da lei scoppio in una crisi di pianto, lei entra mi abbraccia e cerca di consolarmi, a me succede qualcosa, qualcosa che tutt'oggi non riesco a capire. *In quei momenti ho pensato sto morendo! il cuore mi scoppia e tra poco muoio!!* dopo non so quanto tempo passa la crisi e capisco che ho bisogno di aiuto, la mazzata presa a quanto pare è stata troppo forte  vado dal neurologo....mi prescrive dei farmaci, farmaci mai presi perchè voglio VIVERE tutto, tutto lo voglio passare cosciente di essere me stesso.  (  il seguito alla prossima puntata) Ho scritto questo perchè credo che tra uomini e donne ci siano differenze, ma non credo siano poi tante queste differenze.


Mi son sentito cosi pure io i primi giorni


----------



## stellanuova (10 Settembre 2011)

Claudio non ti devi scusare, esterna pure, sfogati, qui chiunque soffra o abbia sofferto è il benvenuto !
Dopo aver letto quello che mi ha gentilmente inviato la tipa ho sentito il mio cuore battere così forte
che mi tremavano le mani ..... 
Io non ho versato una lacrima ma mi si e' chiuso lo stomaco.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (10 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> sicuramente sono molto rigida e razionale questo dato dall'educazione avuta e da eventi accaduti ...ma ti assicuro che rido molto e sono molto rilassata ...
> ti parlo da donna tradita....perche se hai letto i miei post  anche io penso di essere stata tradita ma nn sono mai andata a fondo della situazione  nn mi importava di sapere di arabbiarmi tanto ho sempre pensato che se la situazione è questa io nn posso cambiarla posso solo apettare e vedere perche penso che se tra due persone scatta quella scintilla nn c'e niente e nessuno che li possa fermare ...ma nn è che che stavo a rodermi il fegato pensando :cosa ho fatto che nn va ..perche è successo questo proprio a me e mille altri pensieri negativi...semplicemente ho lasciato facesse questa esperienza .....
> credo che tutti abbiano il diritto di fare quello che gli pare siamo noi stessi che dobbiamo capire quando è il momento di mettersi da parte  e dare spazio o voltare pagina  se questo fare quello che gli pare  ci fa vivere male ....perche la vita è una ed è l'unica cosa che abbiamo di veramente nostro....
> 
> ...


Luna, tu sei fortunata, perchè se hai avuto quella forza di non chiedere, di lasciarlo andare, è proprio perchè hai l'autostima e sai darti il giusto valore!
Queste cose invece a me mancavano, se sono rimasta un una storia sbagliata, con tutta l'inconsapevolezza del caso, è proprio perchè io invece non avevo l'autostima necessaria!
Io non mi volevo bene! Io prima di incontrare lui, pensavo di essere sola, perchè brutta! E' chiaro che qui non posso scrivere tutto, quando sono arrivata qui ho sintetizzato un pò ma dietro c'è un discorso lunghissimo!
In quel periodo c'è stato un insieme di eventi che mi ha portato a volerlo conoscere. Mi ero messa a dieta e avevo ripreso il mio peso forma, mi ero fatta allungare i capelli, li avevo iniziati a tingere di biondo, stavo iniziando una trasformazione da brutto anatroccolo a cigno e al tempo stesso ero stanca di essere sola. Siccome da anni mi sento dire che sono chiusa, che sono rigida, una vita condizionata in tutto quello che volevo fare e non ho mai potuto fare, avevo voglia di uscire un pò da tali schemi....e la mia paura è diventata il mio incubo! Per questo per anni ho insistito, perchè non volevo arrendermi a quel fallimento a cui mi ero affidata per "rinascere".

Ho scritto anche che, senza questa storia io avrei continuato a sentirmi, inadeguata, indegna di essere amata per questo carattere chiuso, insomma per tutte le critiche che per anni mi sono sentita rivolgere....e alla fine di tutto c'è stato anche un risvolto positivo!
Il lato positivo è stato che mi sono dovuta confrontare con me stessa mi, sono chiesta che problemi ho? Ho deciso di farmi aiutare a indagarli da una psicologa e ho capito che non sono sbagliata!
Che l'amore è qualcosa che ti capita e non dipende da come sei fisicamente o caratterialmente, è una questione di trovarsi con la persona giusta o quella che apparentemente lo è.
Ho perso cinque anni di vita, per capire cosa conta nella vita e chi è la cosa più importante, per darmi il valore che merito!
Luna, credimi fa rabbia anche a me quello che dici ma, ogni donna, come me, deve capirlo da sola!
Ho impiegato 5 anni, tante lacrime e tanta sofferenza per capire che IO VALGO....quindi fidati, non voglio essere riduttiva o sminuire nessuno.
E' che in quella storia, lui ha tirato fuori e fatto venire alla luce tutta la mia insicurezza e il mio sentirmi inadeguata che alla fine, mi accusato delle cose più assurde e alla fine la persona sbagliata era solo lui!
La mia rabbia viene proprio dal fatto che non ha voluto conoscermi, che sono stata solo un bel vedere e nulla più, mentre potevo e posso offrire come donna molto di più!


Ciao a te e grazie!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (10 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ciao, quoto le tue esternazioni e sfoghi. il botta e risposta tra te e lunapiena non è compreso  scherzo  e ti quoto perchè come te voglio esternarmi e sfogarmi, e mi scuso con Stellanuova per questo. Tutto quello che hai scritto vale anche per me diavoletta_78, e ti dirò di più al terzo giorno dalla notizia mi trovavo in bagno lontano dai figli e da lei scoppio in una crisi di pianto, lei entra mi abbraccia e cerca di consolarmi, a me succede qualcosa, qualcosa che tutt'oggi non riesco a capire. In quei momenti ho pensato sto morendo! il cuore mi scoppia e tra poco muoio!! dopo non so quanto tempo passa la crisi e capisco che ho bisogno di aiuto, la mazzata presa a quanto pare è stata troppo forte  vado dal neurologo....mi prescrive dei farmaci, farmaci mai presi perchè voglio VIVERE tutto, tutto lo voglio passare cosciente di essere me stesso.  (  il seguito alla prossima puntata) Ho scritto questo perchè credo che tra uomini e donne ci siano differenze, ma non credo siano poi tante queste differenze.


Claudio come ti ho già scritto altrove, sapere che esistono anche uomini come te mi fa solo immensamente piacere e posso ancora sperare che in qualche parte del mondo esiste qualche UOMO, umano e con dei sentimenti!
Per il fatto che poi siamo più o meno tutti uguali mi consola ancora di più, per quello dicevo che sono umana! In taluni casi mi sento aliena!
Io invidio le persone forti e coraggiose e che almeno a parole avrebbero reagito diversamente e/o se ne sarebbero andate, poi penso che nelle situazioni ti ci devi trovare per capire le persone e le situazioni che si creano!
E' la vita comunque che ti forgia e io spero solo di aver capito qualcosa da questa esperienza!

Ciao


----------



## Andy (11 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Andy, auguri di cuore.
> ari


Grazie mille, anche se ormai ti rispondo oggi


----------



## Daniele (11 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Claudio come ti ho già scritto altrove, sapere che esistono anche uomini come te mi fa solo immensamente piacere e posso ancora sperare che in qualche parte del mondo esiste qualche UOMO, umano e con dei sentimenti!
> Per il fatto che poi siamo più o meno tutti uguali mi consola ancora di più, per quello dicevo che sono umana! In taluni casi mi sento aliena
> 
> Ciao


Ahhh, avere sentimenti, quanti anni sono passati da quel momento!!! Adesso Daniele Robocop agisce agisce per dissimulare una totale mancanza di essi ed ho scoperto che con il lavoro posso sfogare al massimo la mia disumanità...chhe grande strumento di sfogo il lavoro!!!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (11 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ahhh, avere sentimenti, quanti anni sono passati da quel momento!!! Adesso Daniele Robocop agisce agisce per dissimulare una totale mancanza di essi ed ho scoperto che con il lavoro posso sfogare al massimo la mia disumanità...chhe grande strumento di sfogo il lavoro!!!



Intanto bentornato! hai latitato in questi giorni dal forum?

Spero che oltre allo sfogo il lavoro ti porti anche tante soddisfazioni! Un abbraccio!


----------



## Daniele (11 Settembre 2011)

Purtroppo dal lavoro abbiamo internet bloccato e quando torno a casa...ho a malapena il tempo per riposarmi un poco, cenare e farmi una doccia, decisamente orribile. nel frattempo sto cercando casa a Bologna, scoprendo quante persone insensate vorrebbero spacciarmi case come decenti a prezzi non da catapecchia.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Purtroppo dal lavoro abbiamo internet bloccato e quando torno a casa...ho a malapena il tempo per riposarmi un poco, cenare e farmi una doccia, decisamente orribile. nel frattempo sto cercando casa a Bologna, scoprendo quante persone insensate vorrebbero spacciarmi case come decenti a prezzi non da catapecchia.


Oh là, Danielino...
Benvenuto nella vera vita!
Chissà che tutti questi impegni e difficoltà oggettive, non portino la tua mente a pensare e ad occuparsi delle cose veramente importanti nella vita.
Tu al solito pretendi ciò che non può essere...
Sei invornito no?
Perchè cerchi a Bologna centro?
Va a Casteldebole, o nella zona di Pianoro...sei vicino e sono zone dove hanno costruito da poco molte cose nuove a prezzi accessibili...
La legge del mercato la conosci no?


----------



## aristocat (11 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oh là, Danielino...
> Benvenuto nella vera vita!
> Chissà che tutti questi impegni e difficoltà oggettive, non portino la tua mente a pensare e ad occuparsi delle cose veramente importanti nella vita.
> Tu al solito pretendi ciò che non può essere...
> ...


 Meglio Pianoro, è collegata meglio a  Bo centro :singleeye:


----------



## stellanuova (12 Settembre 2011)

Daniele, ma che lavoro fai ?
Ho letto qua e la' la tua storia e capisco che il tuo è un lutto che non potrai mai elaborare completamente.
Intendo la tragica perdita di tuo padre, che farà sempre parte della tua vita per le ingiustizie subite sia da te che da tua madre.
Ma bisogna andare avanti. Non credi che tuo padre lo vorrebbe, per te ? 
Se lui ha avuto un destino ingrato (e me ne dispiace) questo non dovrebbe ricadere su di te, su di voi, ad oltranza,
sempre in modo negatvo.
Tu devi pensare che sei una bella persona, tu devi contare sulla tua autostima !!
Quando hai incontrato la st...za eri debole e lei molto immatura, tanto immatura da non capire un' acca di te,
del tuo vissuto e del tuo dolore. Ti ascoltava ma non com-prendeva in sè.
Daniele, è molto difficile com-prendere gli altri, ci vuole sensibilità, tu l'hai, lei non l'aveva.
C'e' chi ce l'ha innata e chi l'acquisisce nel tempo, con l'esperienza, con le testate contro i muri della vita.
C'e' chi non capirà mai.
Tu devi perdonare chi non capisce il tuo dolore cronico, perchè chi non capisce non è in grado di capire e basta, fa solo danni a te e va eliminato dalla tua vita.


----------



## stellanuova (12 Settembre 2011)

Cari amici/che del forum, domattina mi asportano un nodulo al seno ....

Sarà un day hospital ..... dopo una mammografia fatta a maggio cui è seguita una biopsia, è da togliere .... e lo sapevo ...
ma ho un po' paura .....

E' strano dirlo in un forum ..... lo so ......ma mi sento di dirlo :carneval:

Ho trascorso un bellissimo fine settimana col marito premuroso (cornificatore per sesso, ricordiamolo), sono un po' tesa mentre lui dorme ......
Mai fatta anestesia generale in vita mia ..... mai preso farmaci ..... prima esperienza di operazione 

Pensatemi .... con pensieri positivi e ultra-positivi  ci conto  

A presto .....  io lo spero davvero ! :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Settembre 2011)

Ti ci penso


----------



## kay76 (12 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Cari amici/che del forum, domattina mi asportano un nodulo al seno ....
> 
> Sarà un day hospital ..... dopo una mammografia fatta a maggio cui è seguita una biopsia, è da togliere .... e lo sapevo ...
> ma ho un po' paura .....
> ...


allora domani tanti pensieri positivi per te!!!

In bocca al lupo.

A presto


----------



## Mari' (12 Settembre 2011)

Stella andra' tutto bene :up: rilassati e facci sapere.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Settembre 2011)

> Cari amici/che del forum, domattina mi asportano un nodulo al seno ....
> 
> Sarà un day hospital ..... dopo una mammografia fatta a maggio cui è seguita una biopsia, è da togliere .... e lo sapevo ...
> ma ho un po' paura .....
> ...





:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Cari amici/che del forum, domattina mi asportano un nodulo al seno ....
> 
> Sarà un day hospital ..... dopo una mammografia fatta a maggio cui è seguita una biopsia, è da togliere .... e lo sapevo ...
> ma ho un po' paura .....
> ...


 A presto! Sono sicura che andrà tutto bene...anche se l'anestesia generale è piuttosto fastidiosa! 

Bye Ely


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2011)

Dai Stella che andrà tutto bene! ti aspettiamo!
un mega abbraccio!


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Cari amici/che del forum, domattina mi asportano un nodulo al seno ....
> 
> Sarà un day hospital ..... dopo una mammografia fatta a maggio cui è seguita una biopsia, è da togliere .... e lo sapevo ...
> ma ho un po' paura .....
> ...


In bocca al lupo...Sono certa che tutto andrà per il meglio:up:


----------



## xfactor (12 Settembre 2011)

Rughe , credo che la colpa siano le rughe!


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Settembre 2011)

Stella tutti i miei pensieri positivi sono per te, a presto


----------



## diavoletta_78 (12 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Cari amici/che del forum, domattina mi asportano un nodulo al seno ....
> 
> Sarà un day hospital ..... dopo una mammografia fatta a maggio cui è seguita una biopsia, è da togliere .... e lo sapevo ...
> ma ho un po' paura .....
> ...


Stella, io mi sono operata infinite volte e le ho provate tutte...le anestesie!:carneval: 
Posso dirti vai serena, vedrai che andrà tutto bene! 
Un abbraccio! 

In bocca al lupo, ci vediamo al tuo ritorno!


----------



## aristocat (12 Settembre 2011)

Stella, 
in bocca al lupo, di cuore!

ari


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2011)

In bocca la lupo!


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Cari amici/che del forum, domattina mi asportano un nodulo al seno ....
> 
> Sarà un day hospital ..... dopo una mammografia fatta a maggio cui è seguita una biopsia, è da togliere .... e lo sapevo ...
> ma ho un po' paura .....
> ...


In ritardo ma ... In bocca al lupo! Ora ti faccio ridere ( credo e spero) ehm anche io ho subito un'operazione, madòò al culo la subì !(Ragadi) Staminc..... non sono più vergine!!! ragazzuoli non sono graditi commenti, ed il primo che parla grrrr ( scherzo ) ( forse).


----------



## Kid (13 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Ci siamo conosciuti sui banchi del liceo, qualche bacio e niente di più, la passione a 21 io e 23 lui, un amore importante che ha portato una convivenza e un matrimonio, un figlio desiderato e molto amato. Alti e bassi ma sempre tanta complicità mentale, tanta attrazione fisica. Un periodo di crisi col bambino piccolo in cui ho capito di essere stata molto mamma e poco compagna ma superato. Poi il figlio è cresciuto e abbiamo avuto molto spazio per noi come coppia, tante vacanze insieme in luoghi fantastici, cenette insieme, rapporti sessuali ottimi, mi sembrava di essere stata baciata dalla fortuna per avere al mio fianco un uomo così.
> Avendo io 52 anni e lui 54 nell'arco della vita matrimoniale ho dato per scontato che qualche sco.pata se la fosse fatta durante i periodi bassi ma giunti a questa età e con questa complicità ancora viva avevo la certezza di avere superato tutto quanto.
> Invece no. Grazie a facebook una sua amica mi ha fatto capire che aveva una relazione con lui, inviando semplicemente dei link che di cui io ho colto il significato. Quando ho chiesto spiegazioni mi è stato detto che ero paranoica.
> Ma l'amica ha fatto di peggio, mi ha inviato una chat che era inequivocabile.
> ...


Ti stai intestardendo su una cosa che è semplicemente impossibile: dimenticare un tradimento non si può. Superarlo non significa perdonare.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ti stai intestardendo su una cosa che è semplicemente impossibile: dimenticare un tradimento non si può. Superarlo non significa perdonare.


Ciao Kid, e bentornato...
Ma appunto perdonare è andare oltre e superare...
Ti faccio un esempio...
Un pazzo investe con l'auto tua moglie e lei muore.
Dimenticare significherebbe rimuovere il fatto.
Invece si va avanti comportandosi di conseguenza.
Così nel tempo il tradimento, da subito, diventa accettato e può finire a incastonarsi nella serie degli episodi che hanno caratterizzato una storia, no?

Mi lasci?
Ok ti perdono.
Ma non posso dimenticare che sei una donna capace di lasciarmi.
Quindi io mi fido di te, ma con la consapevolezza aggiunta che se mi dici: non ti lascerò mai, io non posso crederti!


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao Kid, e bentornato...
> Ma appunto perdonare è andare oltre e superare...
> Ti faccio un esempio...
> *Un pazzo investe con l'auto tua moglie e lei muore.*Dimenticare significherebbe rimuovere il fatto.
> ...


Ma un esempio un po meno tragico no????????????????????????????????????


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma un esempio un po meno tragico no????????????????????????????????????


Embè...
Volevo che fosse esemplare no?
Come mai tu sei stata tradita e non passi la vita a piangerti addosso?
Dove qua la colossale montagna di dolore? Lo tsunami ecc..ecc..ecc...
Ohi, penso che se mi capitasse una cosa del genere, anch'io soffrirei come un can eh?
Almeno io so come si sta se la ragazza in cui hai posto molto e con cui volevi realizzare la tua vita...muore eh?
Ma ovvio io sono quello che non ha mai rispetto per il dolore altrui no?


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè...
> Volevo che fosse esemplare no?
> *Come mai tu sei stata tradita e non passi la vita a piangerti addosso*?
> Dove qua la colossale montagna di dolore? Lo tsunami ecc..ecc..ecc...
> ...


se dopo quasi 2 anni ancora mi piangessi addosso sarei da ricovero!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> se dopo quasi 2 anni ancora mi piangessi addosso sarei da ricovero!


Oppure saresti stata perfetta per il vecchio forum...:diavoletto::diavoletto:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao Kid, e bentornato...
> Ma appunto perdonare è andare oltre e superare...
> Ti faccio un esempio...
> Un pazzo investe con l'auto tua moglie e lei muore.
> ...


Stavolta in parte ti quoto! ma aggiungo una cosuccia ;-) perdonare è facoltà di Dio non degli esseri umani. ( ora spero che non si parli e non si cominci a dire non sono cattolico etc etc.... ) la frase scritta è uno sprono a noi tutti per riflettere... e non domandatemi su  cosa!  

Claudio.


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Stavolta in parte ti quoto! ma aggiungo una cosuccia ;-) *perdonare è facoltà di Dio non degli esseri umani. *( ora spero che non si parli e non si cominci a dire non sono cattolico etc etc.... ) la frase scritta è uno sprono a noi tutti per riflettere... e non domandatemi su  cosa!
> 
> Claudio.


vabé.
perdonare è facoltà di chi riesce e vuole farlo e i cocci sono suoi.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Stavolta in parte ti quoto! ma aggiungo una cosuccia ;-) perdonare è facoltà di Dio non degli esseri umani. ( ora spero che non si parli e non si cominci a dire non sono cattolico etc etc.... ) la frase scritta è uno sprono a noi tutti per riflettere... e non domandatemi su  cosa!
> 
> Claudio.


Dio perdona io no...è na sborronata...
Ma peccati di mona: Dio perdona!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabé.
> perdonare è facoltà di chi riesce e vuole farlo e i cocci sono suoi.


In amore, secondo le promesse, prometto che mi lascerai sempre la possibilità di farmi perdonare eh?
Poi ohi, se una persona è così piccola e superba, da non riuscire mai ad accettare delle scuse sincere...non è un problema mio!
Anzi!


----------



## lunaiena (13 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Stavolta in parte ti quoto! ma aggiungo una cosuccia ;-) perdonare è facoltà di Dio non degli esseri umani. ( ora spero che non si parli e non si cominci a dire non sono cattolico etc etc.... ) la frase scritta è uno sprono a noi tutti per riflettere... e non domandatemi su  cosa!
> 
> Claudio.


la mia riflessione :
dio è un illusione quindi nn esiste 
l'essere umano dotato di ragione  cioe l'uomo
dovrebbe essere in grado di di valutare cio che è meglio per lui...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> la mia riflessione :
> dio è un illusione quindi nn esiste
> l'essere umano dotato di ragione  cioe l'uomo
> dovrebbe essere in grado di di valutare cio che è meglio per lui...


dovrebbe...
Di fatto...
Ma a me non piace il metodo deduttivo...
Ma solo quello induttivo...
Mi piacerebbe leggere, da tutto quello che ho vissuto ed esperito, sono indotta a pensare che dio non esiste.
QUesto non mi piace...dare per preconcetto che sia un'illusione.

Ma scopare è bello!


----------



## lunaiena (13 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> dovrebbe...
> Di fatto...
> Ma a me non piace il metodo deduttivo...
> Ma solo quello induttivo...
> ...


forse nn ho capito quello che hai scritto.. 
la mia nn voleva essere nè una conclusione nè un pregiudizio
e neanche una supposizione 
solo una riflessione data da un mio pensiero......


----------



## stellanuova (13 Settembre 2011)

Riemergo dall'operazione .... tutto bene .....
L'anestesia per la prima volta .... strana sensazione .... il doc mi dice che mi sentiro' intorpidita
poi mi chiama per nome ..... ed era passata un'ora !
Clinica privata convenzionata .... che raccomando a tutti ..... tutto perfetto.
Marito presente che voleva imboccarmi, anche se non era necessario :mrgreen:
E' stato ed è molto premuroso, il legame che ci unisce è forte poi si vedrà ..... bisogna vivere
sempre il presente, domani è un altro giorno e io credo che sarà migliore, per me sicuramente 

Grazie a tutti, siete davvero molto, molto speciali !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (13 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Riemergo dall'operazione .... tutto bene .....
> L'anestesia per la prima volta .... strana sensazione .... il doc mi dice che mi sentiro' intorpidita
> poi mi chiama per nome ..... ed era passata un'ora !
> Clinica privata convenzionata .... che raccomando a tutti ..... tutto perfetto.
> ...




:bravooo::up::bravooo::up::bravooo:

ed ora a riposare.​


----------



## kay76 (14 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Riemergo dall'operazione .... tutto bene .....
> L'anestesia per la prima volta .... strana sensazione .... il doc mi dice che mi sentiro' intorpidita
> poi mi chiama per nome ..... ed era passata un'ora !
> Clinica privata convenzionata .... che raccomando a tutti ..... tutto perfetto.
> ...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (14 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Riemergo dall'operazione .... tutto bene .....
> L'anestesia per la prima volta .... strana sensazione .... il doc mi dice che mi sentiro' intorpidita
> poi mi chiama per nome ..... ed era passata un'ora !
> Clinica privata convenzionata .... che raccomando a tutti ..... tutto perfetto.
> ...


 Ottimo!:up:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2011)

Auguri stellanuova e bentornata  . 

Sapevo che avreste frainteso, colpa mia, colpa del modo di scrivere, colpa dell'esprimersi tramite chat. A parere mio il significato della parola perdono ( dovrei guardare su wikipedia ma mi scoccia) vuol dire eliminare del tutto l'offesa, il peccato etc etc . quindi far conto che tutto non sia esistito. ecco perchè quotavo il conte, lui se non sbaglio scrive che: io posso crederti quando mi dici ti amo, ma non crederò se mi dici ti amerò per sempre e per sempre sarò tua/o. Per persone come me, troppo romantiche e talvolta anche fesse  Amare vuol dire fiducia totale! vuol dire credere in quel NOI che esiste nelle coppie che non hanno subito tradimenti, e vabbè il tradimento fa capire che si puo amare e continuare ad amare, ma apre gli occhi alla vita, ti fa capire chi realmente tu sei e che oltre te non c'è nessun'altro a cui poterti affidare, e questo signori non è bello, non è bello ad una certa età svegliarsi di botto e dopo aver riflettuto dire io amo ma posso contare soltanto su di me! e comunque ripeterò sempre che tutto è soggettivo e cambia da persona a persona ed anche da religione a religione.( L'ultima frase risponde anche a chi diceva che non era cattolica )


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Riemergo dall'operazione .... tutto bene .....
> L'anestesia per la prima volta .... strana sensazione .... il doc mi dice che mi sentiro' intorpidita
> poi mi chiama per nome ..... ed era passata un'ora !
> Clinica privata convenzionata .... che raccomando a tutti ..... tutto perfetto.
> ...


 Buona convalescenza!


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Riemergo dall'operazione .... tutto bene .....
> L'anestesia per la prima volta .... strana sensazione .... il doc mi dice che mi sentiro' intorpidita
> poi mi chiama per nome ..... ed era passata un'ora !
> Clinica privata convenzionata .... che raccomando a tutti ..... tutto perfetto.
> ...



:up::up::up: bentornata!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sienne (14 Settembre 2011)

Ciao,

bentornata e buon riposo!!!



sienne


----------



## Irene (14 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Riemergo dall'operazione .... tutto bene .....
> L'anestesia per la prima volta .... strana sensazione .... il doc mi dice che mi sentiro' intorpidita
> poi mi chiama per nome ..... ed era passata un'ora !
> Clinica privata convenzionata .... che raccomando a tutti ..... tutto perfetto.
> ...


ciao e auguri di pronta guarigione !!
Irene


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Riemergo dall'operazione .... tutto bene .....
> L'anestesia per la prima volta .... strana sensazione .... il doc mi dice che mi sentiro' intorpidita
> poi mi chiama per nome ..... ed era passata un'ora !
> Clinica privata convenzionata .... che raccomando a tutti ..... tutto perfetto.
> ...


 Ben tornata, riprenditi in fretta... da tutto quanto


----------



## lunaiena (14 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Riemergo dall'operazione .... tutto bene .....
> L'anestesia per la prima volta .... strana sensazione .... il doc mi dice che mi sentiro' intorpidita
> poi mi chiama per nome ..... ed era passata un'ora !
> Clinica privata convenzionata .... che raccomando a tutti ..... tutto perfetto.
> ...



  :good:  :good:


----------



## stellanuova (14 Settembre 2011)

Vorrei continuare il discorso sul perdono.
Io ho perdonato perchè non sono una persona che serba rancore, il rancora fa male a chi lo prova
molto più di quanto possa far male a chi lo riceve, non voglio provare sentimenti negativi.

Per adesso non dimentico ma spero col tempo di riuscire a considerare quello che è accaduto
come uno scivolone, una caduta (sua), lungo il cammino che abbiamo deciso di fare insieme.
Dopo aver parlato con calma non ho più voluto affrontare il discorso, mi sono goduta una bella
vacanza, avevo altro a cui pensare, l'operazione.

Però so che prima o poi dovremo parlarne ancora. Sono una donna e ragiono da donna, penso
che se un uomo, il proprio compagno va a cercare sesso in un'altra, anche solo sesso senza nessun
coinvolgimento mentale, sentimentale, questo significa che qualcosa non va, che c'e' una zona
d'ombra nel rapporto, oppure nella persona (lui).

Se poi viene meno un patto, quello di incontrarsi solo per fare sesso, perchè l'altra arriva a pensare
che ci possa essere di più e progetta addirittura di separarsi per vivere con lui, qualcosa non torna,
lui avrebbe dovuto chiarire prima che venissi coinvolta io in prima persona.
E' di questo che vorrei parlare con lui, ho sempre pensato di avere accanto a me un uomo con
le @@, a 54 anni si dovrebbe essere maturi e saggi, devo capire se invece lui è in una fase di 
regressione. In questo caso non potrò restare accanto a lui a lungo, mi sentirei una madre
( e lo sono già, di un figlio 20enne) anzichè una moglie


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Auguri stellanuova e bentornata  .
> 
> Sapevo che avreste frainteso, colpa mia, colpa del modo di scrivere, colpa dell'esprimersi tramite chat. A parere mio il significato della parola perdono ( dovrei guardare su wikipedia ma mi scoccia) vuol dire eliminare del tutto l'offesa, il peccato etc etc . quindi far conto che tutto non sia esistito. ecco perchè quotavo il conte, lui se non sbaglio scrive che: io posso crederti quando mi dici ti amo, ma non crederò se mi dici ti amerò per sempre e per sempre sarò tua/o. Per persone come me, troppo romantiche e talvolta anche fesse  Amare vuol dire fiducia totale! vuol dire credere in quel NOI che esiste nelle coppie che non hanno subito tradimenti, e vabbè il tradimento fa capire che si puo amare e continuare ad amare, ma apre gli occhi alla vita, ti fa capire chi realmente tu sei e che oltre te non c'è nessun'altro a cui poterti affidare, e questo signori non è bello, non è bello ad una certa età svegliarsi di botto e dopo aver riflettuto dire io amo ma posso contare soltanto su di me! e comunque ripeterò sempre che tutto è soggettivo e cambia da persona a persona ed anche da religione a religione.( L'ultima frase risponde anche a chi diceva che non era cattolica )


Stai attento a non fare l'errore madornale che ho fatto io...
A credere a quel NOI che esiste nelle coppie...ero solo io...
Ma sono stato stupido io, a non ascoltare lei, che me lo diceva in tutte le maniere...
Che poi riesca a convincermi che è colpa mia, perchè non so fare coppia...è tutto un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stai attento a non fare l'errore madornale che ho fatto io...
> A credere a quel NOI che esiste nelle coppie...ero solo io...
> Ma sono stato stupido io, a non ascoltare lei, che me lo diceva in tutte le maniere...
> Che poi riesca a convincermi che è colpa mia, perchè non so fare coppia...è tutto un altro paio di maniche.


 auahuahuah conte forse dopo quello che scriverò non mi quoterai, ma se tu hai creduto a quel NOI, sono sicurissimo che tu non potrai mai più amare nella stessa maniera di prima, se non amerai con quel NOI in mezzo.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Vorrei continuare il discorso sul perdono.
> Io ho perdonato perchè non sono una persona che serba rancore, il rancora fa male a chi lo prova
> molto più di quanto possa far male a chi lo riceve, non voglio provare sentimenti negativi.
> 
> ...


Ti quoto!! ma quoto te che sembri così forte, che sembri così matura da scrivere determinate cose che a parere mio sono giustissime, e quoto la tu forza nel riuscire a spostare certi discorsi che credo la maggior parte farebbe subito, che dire? beata te che riesci ad essere così razionale e calma. Non ho capito questo passaggio ( Se poi viene meno un patto, quello di incontrarsi solo per fare sesso, perchè l'altra arriva a pensare
che ci possa essere di più e progetta addirittura di separarsi per vivere con lui, qualcosa non torna,
lui avrebbe dovuto chiarire prima che venissi coinvolta io in prima persona). Se puoi chiarirmelo per piacere.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> auahuahuah conte forse dopo quello che scriverò non mi quoterai, ma se tu hai creduto a quel NOI, sono sicurissimo che tu non potrai mai più amare nella stessa maniera di prima, se non amerai con quel NOI in mezzo.


Ma fammi una carità.
Mai più, amerò in quel modo: mi ha solo portato a sentirmi un mezzodeficentecretinopoverosfigato.
MAI PIU'.
Fanculo XD


----------



## diavoletta_78 (14 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> *Sono una donna e ragiono da donna, penso
> che se un uomo, il proprio compagno va a cercare sesso in un'altra, anche solo sesso senza nessun
> coinvolgimento mentale, sentimentale, questo significa che qualcosa non va, che c'e' una zona
> d'ombra nel rapporto, oppure nella persona (lui).*
> ...


Stella condivido questi pensieri e spero che tu possa chiarirti il prima possibile e nel miglior modo possibile e che desideri!


----------



## stellanuova (14 Settembre 2011)

( Se poi viene meno un patto, quello di incontrarsi solo per fare sesso, perchè l'altra arriva a pensare
che ci possa essere di più e progetta addirittura di separarsi per vivere con lui, qualcosa non torna,
lui avrebbe dovuto chiarire prima che venissi coinvolta io in prima persona). Se puoi chiarirmelo per piacere. 

Te lo chiarisco Claudio, ho scoperto il tradimento solo grazie a lei, l'amante, che mi ha inviato su facebook un messaggio
privato in cui c'era una chat erotica tra loro. Ovvio che mi abbia voluto trasmettere che sono cornuta ma anche che dal suo punto di vista, dal suo, io lo avrei cacciato di casa e avrebbero coronato la loro storia. Lei è/era (?) convinta che lui non aveva le @@ palle per lasciarmi. Quindi ha fatto questa cosa ..... spettacolare .... che per me, in quel momento in cui ho letto è stato uno tsunami.

In 30 anni di rapporto in cui ho dato tanto a lui ma ho anche ricevuto tanto da lui, non mi è chiaro come possa essere successo questo "casino". So che tira più un pelo di fi....a di un carro di buoi ma ..... scegli ! cavolo seleziona !
Questa è una che non molla, io mi aspetto di tutto , gli ha anche tagliato una gomma dell'auto .....

Non sono preoccupata delle corna, sono più preoccupata dei danni che potrà ancora farci per sua vendetta.

E questo non posso accettarlo, NO.


----------



## stellanuova (14 Settembre 2011)

grazie diavoletta :-*

un abbraccio di cuore

ps : troverai un uomo che ti farà dimenticare questa brutta esperienza,
sei cresciuta .... e saprai distinguere, nella vita nulla accade per caso !


----------



## Amoremio (15 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Ci siamo conosciuti sui banchi del liceo, qualche bacio e niente di più, la passione a 21 io e 23 lui, un amore importante che ha portato una convivenza e un matrimonio, un figlio desiderato e molto amato. Alti e bassi ma sempre tanta complicità mentale, tanta attrazione fisica. Un periodo di crisi col bambino piccolo in cui ho capito di essere stata molto mamma e poco compagna ma superato. Poi il figlio è cresciuto e abbiamo avuto molto spazio per noi come coppia, tante vacanze insieme in luoghi fantastici, cenette insieme, rapporti sessuali ottimi, mi sembrava di essere stata baciata dalla fortuna per avere al mio fianco un uomo così.
> Avendo io 52 anni e lui 54 nell'arco della vita matrimoniale ho dato per scontato che qualche sco.pata se la fosse fatta durante i periodi bassi ma giunti a questa età e con questa complicità ancora viva avevo la certezza di avere superato tutto quanto.
> Invece no. Grazie a facebook una sua amica mi ha fatto capire che aveva una relazione con lui, inviando semplicemente dei link che di cui io ho colto il significato. Quando ho chiesto spiegazioni mi è stato detto che ero paranoica.
> Ma l'amica ha fatto di peggio, mi ha inviato una chat che era inequivocabile.
> ...


perchè era il contrario di te
perchè con lei poteva sentirsi diverso
tu sei la roccia 
lei il tuffo azzardato in mare
perchè, se è vero quel che pensi di altre storie pregresse, lui cerca l'emozione momentanea, il brivido della conquista, la speranza di sentirsi ancora giovane
probabilmente vive male la sua "mezz'età" come molti uomini

e come vedi non sceglie nemmeno oculatamente le sue conquiste: prende quello che capita
una donna che si crogiola nel tentativo di "rubare" l'uomo ad un'altra, perdipiù con simili rozzi mezzucci meschini, è una povera disgraziata che gioca a fare la femme fatale davanti allo specchio

devi capire quanto c'è in tuo marito dell'uomo che ami e quanto del poveretto che si accompagna a disgraziate
e decidere


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> ( Se poi viene meno un patto, quello di incontrarsi solo per fare sesso, perchè l'altra arriva a pensare
> che ci possa essere di più e progetta addirittura di separarsi per vivere con lui, qualcosa non torna,
> lui avrebbe dovuto chiarire prima che venissi coinvolta io in prima persona). Se puoi chiarirmelo per piacere.
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...mi hai rifatto venire in mente una cosa...AHAHAHAHAHAHA...di quella volta che una voleva liberarsi di un amante troppo rompi...e mi ha chiesto di fingere di essere suo marito...AHAHAHAHAH...immagina che roba io che li colgo in fragrante...in un parcheggio...AHAHAAHAHAHAHA...mi sono così immedesimato nella parte...che sto qua è fuggito atterrito...AHAHAHAAH...e lei mi ha mandato un bel mazzo di fiori! AH grandio cosa non sono le donne...AHAHAHAHAHAAH...
Se vuoi mi fingo tuo fratello e andiamo a trovare sta tizia...ma fa parlare me...che esordisco con un " Ehi tu porca leva le mani di dosso, da mio cognato!".


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> perchè era il contrario di te
> perchè con lei poteva sentirsi diverso
> tu sei la roccia
> lei il tuffo azzardato in mare
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...ma te le sogni di notte...queste espressioni?
AHAHAHAHAHAHA...darei l'anima perchè sta utente dicesse a suo marito..
AH ho scoperto perchè l'hai fatto...
Perchè....
Scusami eh ma mi fai tanto ridere a sto giro...

Ma figuriamoci se vanno così ste cose...AHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Si sono messi a giocattolare con FB, hanno iniziato a sparar cagate sul sesso, ah io sono na troia te lo ciuccio, ah vien qua porcon che ti sistemo, ecc..ecc..ecc....
Chissà sto pover uomo che alla mattina finchè si fa la barba...si guarda allo specchio e si dice...ma che casin...ma che razza di casin...MOOOOOOOglieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...aiutoooooooooooooo...levami dai coglioni...sta pazzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....

Mia cara...
In certe storie...
è solo...
Mah lasciamo stare...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma fammi una carità.
> Mai più, amerò in quel modo: mi ha solo portato a sentirmi un mezzodeficentecretinopoverosfigato.
> MAI PIU'.
> Fanculo XD


All'inizio conte, mi hai fatto n'antipatia madòòò!! Ora mi fai simpatia ( lo so non te ne frega na mazza)  e vabbè. Voglio però stuzzicarti . Tu a parere mio avresti dovuto rispondermi diversamente; le tue parole sembrano dettate dalla rabbia e non dalla consapevolezza e sicurezza  e tranquillità.  ( conte sto solo supponendo non incacchiarti ) .

Claudio


----------



## Ultimo (15 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> ( Se poi viene meno un patto, quello di incontrarsi solo per fare sesso, perchè l'altra arriva a pensare
> che ci possa essere di più e progetta addirittura di separarsi per vivere con lui, qualcosa non torna,
> lui avrebbe dovuto chiarire prima che venissi coinvolta io in prima persona). Se puoi chiarirmelo per piacere.
> 
> ...


Ciao 
Chiara e concisa. E non posso far altro che ammirarti per la tua forza e intelligenza.

Ciao 

Claudio


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> perchè era il contrario di te
> perchè con lei poteva sentirsi diverso
> tu sei la roccia
> lei il tuffo azzardato in mare
> ...


Bentornata


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2011)

bentornata amoremio!


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> All'inizio conte, mi hai fatto n'antipatia madòòò!! Ora mi fai simpatia ( lo so non te ne frega na mazza)  e vabbè. Voglio però stuzzicarti . Tu a parere mio avresti dovuto rispondermi diversamente; le tue parole sembrano dettate dalla rabbia e non dalla consapevolezza e sicurezza  e tranquillità.  ( conte sto solo supponendo non incacchiarti ) .
> 
> Claudio


Come non me ne frega una mazza?
Se non me ne frega una mazza, non ti rispondo no?
No amico mio, la rabbia non c'è, casomai dalla delusione eh?
Ma ripeto all'infinito colpa mia!
Di essermi fatto delle aspettative.
Se fossi stato appunto più maturo e consapevole, inquadravo la situazione.
Ma avrei avuto bisogno di un po' di vitamina M. (Matraini).
Con quella in corpo mi sarei detto: uhm, non avrai nulla di tutto ciò, ma se ti va bene, avrai solo questo,
Quindi non soffrirne, piccolo COnte.

Ora amo appunto in maniera diversa e più consapevole.
Ma cerco di stare solo con persone che mi fanno star bene e che mi mostrano nei fatti quanto a loro piace frequentarmi.
Tutto lì.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (15 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> grazie diavoletta :-*
> 
> un abbraccio di cuore
> 
> ...


Stella me lo auguro, l'unico segnale positivo che ho trovato in tutto questo, è stato proprio il fatto che se non fosse arrivato nella mia vita, non avrei compreso tante cose importanti!
Che vanno dall'amore di sè, al riconoscersi il giusto valore, ad imparare ad accettarsi per quello che si è.....ecc...
Mi auguro di aver davvero imparato qualcosa dalla vita, adesso e che sia pronta per qualcosa di importante anche io!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (15 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> ( Se poi viene meno un patto, quello di incontrarsi solo per fare sesso, perchè l'altra arriva a pensare
> che ci possa essere di più e progetta addirittura di separarsi per vivere con lui, qualcosa non torna,
> lui avrebbe dovuto chiarire prima che venissi coinvolta io in prima persona). Se puoi chiarirmelo per piacere.
> 
> ...


Stella non che voglia giustificare l'altra ma....al primo istinto anche io volevo vendicarmi, porto davvero tanta rabbia dentro, per questa persona! Anche io sono passata dal volerlo far sapere alla moglie a volergli spaccare tutti i fari della macchina....anche bucargli le ruote ma, spaccargli i fari mi ispirava di più (lo trovo più terapeutico) 
I miei sono rimasti pensieri, che ho sfogato scrivendo qui ma, non è detto che un giorno se per caso dovessi incontrarlo per caso o dovesse rifarsi vivo, gli scolpisca una copia della mia mano sulla guancia!
Non credo neanche che fosse un motivo per farvi separare, il fatto di averti mandato quelle conversazioni ma,  una vendetta nei confronti di tuo marito. Poi, per quanto uno possa pensare di conoscere una persona non sai mai come reagirà in talune situazioni.
Quindi forse non se l'aspettava neanche lui.
Mi auguro che la cosa finisca con questi episodi e voi possiate chiarirvi e riprendere la vostra vita lasciandovi alle spalle la situazione!
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come non me ne frega una mazza?
> Se non me ne frega una mazza, non ti rispondo no?
> No amico mio, la rabbia non c'è, casomai dalla delusione eh?
> Ma ripeto all'infinito colpa mia!
> ...


 Ciao conte, ritornando alla "mazza" auahaahaah era riferito al fatto che prima mi stavi antipatico ma adesso sto cominciando a cambiare idea. madò!! vuoi vedere che mò sembra quasi un corteggiamento? auahhaaahah vuoi vedere che alla mia età cambio strada? ( rido ..ma rido davvero). Mi fa piacere conte che ami, ma ciò non toglie che amare credendo in quel NOI sia migliore! e mi sa che a noi due quel NOI magari in maniera diversa è stato tolto.

Ciao.

Claudio.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ciao conte, ritornando alla "mazza" auahaahaah era riferito al fatto che prima mi stavi antipatico ma adesso sto cominciando a cambiare idea. madò!! vuoi vedere che mò sembra quasi un corteggiamento? auahhaaahah vuoi vedere che alla mia età cambio strada? ( rido ..ma rido davvero). Mi fa piacere conte che ami, ma ciò non toglie che amare credendo in quel NOI sia migliore! e mi sa che a noi due quel NOI magari in maniera diversa è stato tolto.
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> Claudio.


A me non è stato tolto.
Non l'ho mai avuto.
Tutto lì.
Ma ogni volta che mi confronto con altre persone, la risposta è unanime.
Se io fossi vissuto dentro un NOI, non mi sarebbe stato possibile il capitolo: Io e le altre.
Piuttosto di vivere una vita di coppia come leggo per tanti qui dentro, meglio il mio angolo di paradiso, la mia oasi...
Poi cavoli se una mi vuole veramente tutto per sè: mi avrà.
Pensa ho appena fanculizzato due cretine pure oggi.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2011)

Claudio...
Facciamo che a noi allora quel NOI è stato precluso dal fato.
Nulla può contro il fato, neppure lui: il COnte!


----------



## stellanuova (16 Settembre 2011)

Avete letto oggi l'intervista alla moglie di Bocchino su Corriere della Sera ?
"Italo mi tradiva senza rispetto. La Carfagna ? Tre anni di dolore"

******* qualche passaggio : 
La polemica tra il suo ex marito e la Began è stata feroce.
«Italo ha peccato di grande ingenuità. Ma lei si è dimostrata una ricattatrice. Mi fa tristezza che gli uomini, non solo mio marito, si lascino irretire da oche del genere».

Lei oggi sta facendo un po' come Veronica Lario, che a suo tempo mandò un messaggio ai giornali.
«Sì, mi sento molto vicina alla sua situazione. Perché la sbandata per una migliore di te la accetti. Però se vieni tradita con una che, per stessa ammissione di tuo marito, è una nullità, beh, è dura. Si può tradire con rispetto. Invece lui mi ha messo in bocca a tutti».
*******
Da leggere tutto !


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Avete letto oggi l'intervista alla moglie di Bocchino su Corriere della Sera ?
> "Italo mi tradiva senza rispetto. La Carfagna ? Tre anni di dolore"
> 
> ******* qualche passaggio :
> ...


Wovl questa si che è una bella maniera di invogliare ad andare a leggere, invece quelli che aprono 3d a pene di segugio postando articoli di giornale., è come se imponessero di leggere degli articoli...
Brava!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Avete letto oggi l'intervista alla moglie di Bocchino su Corriere della Sera ?
> "Italo mi tradiva senza rispetto. La Carfagna ? Tre anni di dolore"
> 
> ******* qualche passaggio :
> ...


Bocchino è un cretino patentato, l'esatto contrario di un gentleman.


----------



## Daniele (18 Settembre 2011)

Bocchino è meglio che facesse quello che dicesse il suo cognome, cioè Bocchini!!!


----------



## aristocat (18 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Avete letto oggi l'intervista alla moglie di Bocchino su Corriere della Sera ?
> "Italo mi tradiva senza rispetto. La Carfagna ? Tre anni di dolore"
> 
> ******* qualche passaggio :
> ...


 Sì Stellanuova io l'ho letto, però non mi piace mai quando una moglie si rivolge ai giornali per le sue beghe coniugali.... secondo me questa moglie non è tanto migliore di lui


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sì Stellanuova io l'ho letto, però non mi piace mai quando una moglie si rivolge ai giornali per le sue beghe coniugali.... secondo me questa moglie non è tanto migliore di lui


Quoto.


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sì Stellanuova io l'ho letto, però non mi piace mai quando una moglie si rivolge ai giornali per le sue beghe coniugali.... secondo me questa moglie non è tanto migliore di lui


Quoto!


----------



## stellanuova (19 Settembre 2011)

Sono d'accordo con te Aristocat, mi sembra una sorta di vendetta e ho letto molto rancore nelle sue parole.
In una intervista di qualche mese fa aveva già attaccato la Carfagna e aveva dichiarato che suo marito alla fine aveva
scelto lei, non l'amante. Anche in quel caso mi è sembrata una caduta di stile. Capisco che deve aver sofferto molto
ma adesso è molto incavolata e quando afferma che il marito non le manca affatto e si sente finalmente libera sta
mentendo a se stessa. Liberi lo si è quando ci si sente completamente indifferenti e non si pensa più al passato.


----------



## Daniele (19 Settembre 2011)

Si può essere indifferenti solo se una cosa non ci ha colpiti, possono passare decenni, ma se una cosa ci ha colpito positivamente o negativamente il ricordo non sarà mai indifferenza. Chi mostra questa indifferenza in cose brutte vuol dire solo una cosa, che in fin dei conti di quello che non gli era fottuto un corno.


----------



## stellanuova (20 Settembre 2011)

Daniele, indifferenza significa aver superato, essere oltre, avere una vita piena di tutto e pensare 
al passato come esperienza di vita, "ricordo solo ciò che le esperienze dolorose mi hanno insegnato".
Io vado avanti, vivo il tempo presente, il passato non esiste più, mi ha solo insegnato qualcosa.
Nemmeno il futuro è da considerare, il presente, solo il presente mentre digito sulla tastiera è certezza


----------



## diavoletta_78 (20 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Daniele, indifferenza significa aver superato, essere oltre, avere una vita piena di tutto e pensare
> al passato come esperienza di vita, "ricordo solo ciò che le esperienze dolorose mi hanno insegnato".
> Io vado avanti, vivo il tempo presente, il passato non esiste più, mi ha solo insegnato qualcosa.
> Nemmeno il futuro è da considerare, il presente, solo il presente mentre digito sulla tastiera è certezza


Lo spero vivamente di poterci arrivare il prima possibile anche io a questa sensazione!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Lo spero vivamente di poterci arrivare il prima possibile anche io a questa sensazione!


Ciao, dopo circa un anno e passa... ora anche io ci sono arrivato. ma il passato però me lo tengo stretto azzo se me lo tengo stretto, sono convinto che il passato sia il mio presente! 

Ciao.

Claudio.


----------



## stellanuova (24 Settembre 2011)

Sarà stata solo una storia di sesso, la sua, di mio marito, ma io mi sento meno coinvolta
proprio sessualmente, per il resto intesa perfetta come al solito.

Vorrei capire (sono proprio cerebrale) ..... guardo gli uomini che incontro per lavoro,
tanti, e per alcuni penso strane cose, poi cancello  

Non mi era mai capitato prima ..... e' inquietante per me


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Sarà stata solo una storia di sesso, la sua, di mio marito, ma io mi sento meno coinvolta
> proprio sessualmente, per il resto intesa perfetta come al solito.
> 
> Vorrei capire (sono proprio cerebrale) ..... guardo gli uomini che incontro per lavoro,
> ...


Posso?

Quanti anni hai?


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Posso?
> 
> Quanti anni hai?


Scusa come non detto.


----------



## stellanuova (24 Settembre 2011)

Marì la verità è che questo tradimento mi ha cambiato la vita.
lo amo e l'ho anche perdonato, non provo rancore per lui
e non lo tradirò mai. 

Lui ora dorme come un pupo ed io sono sveglia come un grillo.

Esternazioni ,,,,, uno sfogo ,,,,,,, poi torno accanto a lui e lo abbraccio


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Marì la verità è che questo tradimento mi ha cambiato la vita.
> lo amo e l'ho anche perdonato, non provo rancore per lui
> e non lo tradirò mai.
> 
> ...


Sai stavo a riflettere, di solito quando leggo, parlo con le persone, mi faccio un quadro generale di questi, ( non sto dicendo che quel quadro sia per come io lo vedo) stavolta con te porca paletta non ci riesco proprio! ( è un pensiero che ho scritto non farci caso -.- )

Vorrei capire (sono proprio cerebrale) ..... guardo gli uomini che incontro per lavoro,
tanti, e per alcuni penso strane cose, poi cancello  

Non mi era mai capitato prima ..... e' inquietante per me 
Qualcuno troverà strana questa domanda. Mi spieghi meglio per piacere.

Claudio.


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Marì la verità è che questo tradimento mi ha cambiato la vita. *Naturale, mica sono la stessa di una volta ... diciamo/dico spesso che il tradimento mi ha rubato l'Innocenza ... anche lui e' cambiato, cazzarola s'e' cambiato, E' migliore*
> lo amo e l'ho anche perdonato, non provo rancore per lui *Idem*
> e non lo tradirò mai.
> 
> ...


 *Io ho scoperto la tenerezza, quante volte l'osservo quando dorme  e sincronizzo il mio respiro al suo prima di addormentarmi*

Non sempre, molte volte il tradimento puo' restituire le persone al meglio di se stessi ... mio marito e' il migliore tra tutti ... noi tutti siamo come dei pezzi di carbone, e solo attraverso il processo di lavorazione (la vita) si riesce a far uscire fuori il diamante  evidentemente quel taglio era necessario per lui e per me ... non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere.


----------



## stellanuova (27 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Sai stavo a riflettere, di solito quando leggo, parlo con le persone, mi faccio un quadro generale di questi, ( non sto dicendo che quel quadro sia per come io lo vedo) stavolta con te porca paletta non ci riesco proprio! ( è un pensiero che ho scritto non farci caso -.- )
> 
> Vorrei capire (sono proprio cerebrale) ..... guardo gli uomini che incontro per lavoro,
> tanti, e per alcuni penso strane cose, poi cancello
> ...


Forse mi sono spiegata male, il mio pensiero che hai citato si riferiva al fatto che adesso noto subito
uno sguardo strano, un ammiccamento, quasi un invito ad un riscontro da parte mia,
Mi sembra di incontrare sul mio cammino uomini traditori o potenziali traditori che mi guardano
come per dire "ci stai ?".
Lavoro a contatto col pubblico e di uomini ne vedo tanti ogni giorno.
Non cerco approcci e sono monogama per natura, forse il tradimento subito mi ha aperto un
mondo che non conoscevo o che non volevo vedere.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Forse mi sono spiegata male, il mio pensiero che hai citato si riferiva al fatto che adesso noto subito
> uno sguardo strano, un ammiccamento, quasi un invito ad un riscontro da parte mia,
> Mi sembra di incontrare sul mio cammino uomini traditori o potenziali traditori che mi guardano
> come per dire "ci stai ?".
> ...



Ciao Stella tutto bene?
E'vero sai io un tempo non ci facevo caso,ma adesso si,ci pensavo sabato visitando un centro commerciale con mia moglie,io stavo lontano,e quanti ne ho visti fissarla,nache quelli con carrelli con figli e moglie.
Ovviamente ricambiavo,scrutando le loro consorti.
Per noi uomini e'piu'difficile,ma capita di vedere un sorriso,uno sguardo....
Certo ora lo sai cosa succede fuori....sai noi abbiamo i colli,che io purtroppo ho ripreso a percorrere di giorno...e di coppie clandestine ne vedo altre,per non dire dei parcheggi dei centri commerciali al lune dimattina.


----------



## dottor manhattan (27 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Ci siamo conosciuti sui banchi del liceo, qualche bacio e niente di più, la passione a 21 io e 23 lui, un amore importante che ha portato una convivenza e un matrimonio, un figlio desiderato e molto amato. Alti e bassi ma sempre tanta complicità mentale, tanta attrazione fisica. Un periodo di crisi col bambino piccolo in cui ho capito di essere stata molto mamma e poco compagna ma superato. Poi il figlio è cresciuto e abbiamo avuto molto spazio per noi come coppia, tante vacanze insieme in luoghi fantastici, cenette insieme, rapporti sessuali ottimi, mi sembrava di essere stata baciata dalla fortuna per avere al mio fianco un uomo così.
> Avendo io 52 anni e lui 54 nell'arco della vita matrimoniale ho dato per scontato che qualche sco.pata se la fosse fatta durante i periodi bassi ma giunti a questa età e con questa complicità ancora viva avevo la certezza di avere superato tutto quanto.
> Invece no. Grazie a facebook una sua amica mi ha fatto capire che aveva una relazione con lui, inviando semplicemente dei link che di cui io ho colto il significato. Quando ho chiesto spiegazioni mi è stato detto che ero paranoica.
> Ma l'amica ha fatto di peggio, mi ha inviato una chat che era inequivocabile.
> ...


Ho una foto di quando avevo 3 o 4 anni. Ritrovata solo ultimamente. Ero all'asilo, all'ora di pranzo. Hai presente quelle sedioline e quei tavolini? Ero seduto.

Dietro di me c'era una bimba, era la mia attuale moglie. Siamo al centro della foto. Ognuno di noi guarda di fronte a se, intorno ci sono tutti gli altri bimbi. Siamo spalla a spalla, quasi ci sfioriamo, sembra una metafora. Allora ci conoscevamo a malapena.

Ritieni di essere migliore, e lo sei visto quello che è riuscita a combinare l'altra.

Ma non arrovellarti intorno a quei perchè, l'importante è capire se siete ancora spalla a spalla.


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ho una foto di quando avevo 3 o 4 anni. Ritrovata solo ultimamente. Ero all'asilo, all'ora di pranzo. Hai presente quelle sedioline e quei tavolini? Ero seduto.
> 
> Dietro di me c'era una bimba, era la mia attuale moglie. Siamo al centro della foto. Ognuno di noi guarda di fronte a se, intorno ci sono tutti gli altri bimbi. Siamo spalla a spalla, quasi ci sfioriamo, sembra una metafora. Allora ci conoscevamo a malapena.
> 
> ...


E' la sola cosa che conta :up: .


----------



## Desert Rose (27 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Io ho scoperto la tenerezza, quante volte l'osservo quando dorme  e sincronizzo il mio respiro al suo prima di addormentarmi*
> 
> Non sempre, molte volte il tradimento puo' restituire le persone al meglio di se stessi ... mio marito e' il migliore tra tutti ... noi tutti siamo come dei pezzi di carbone, e solo attraverso il processo di lavorazione (la vita) si riesce a far uscire fuori il diamante  evidentemente quel taglio era necessario per lui e per me ... non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere.


Ragazze sono commossa! Mai avrei pensato di vederla in questi termini ma ora che è successo anche a me come vi capisco e come è vero quello che scrivete.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Forse mi sono spiegata male, il mio pensiero che hai citato si riferiva al fatto che adesso noto subito
> uno sguardo strano, un ammiccamento, quasi un invito ad un riscontro da parte mia,
> Mi sembra di incontrare sul mio cammino uomini traditori o potenziali traditori che mi guardano
> come per dire "ci stai ?".
> ...


Grazie per il chiarimento, tu non sai queste tue parole che effetto stanno avendo su di me. grazie di nuovo


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Io ho scoperto la tenerezza, quante volte l'osservo quando dorme  e sincronizzo il mio respiro al suo prima di addormentarmi*
> 
> Non sempre, molte volte il tradimento puo' restituire le persone al meglio di se stessi ... mio marito e' il migliore tra tutti ... noi tutti siamo come dei pezzi di carbone, e solo attraverso il processo di lavorazione (la vita) si riesce a far uscire fuori il diamante  evidentemente quel taglio era necessario per lui e per me ... non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere.


Bellissime parole


----------



## Simy (27 Settembre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> *Ho una foto di quando avevo 3 o 4 anni. Ritrovata solo ultimamente. Ero all'asilo, all'ora di pranzo. Hai presente quelle sedioline e quei tavolini? Ero seduto.
> 
> Dietro di me c'era una bimba, era la mia attuale moglie. Siamo al centro della foto. Ognuno di noi guarda di fronte a se, intorno ci sono tutti gli altri bimbi. Siamo spalla a spalla, quasi ci sfioriamo, sembra una metafora. Allora ci conoscevamo a malapena*.
> 
> ...


che bella immagine DM


----------



## Diletta (27 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Forse mi sono spiegata male, il mio pensiero che hai citato si riferiva al fatto che adesso noto subito
> uno sguardo strano, un ammiccamento, quasi un invito ad un riscontro da parte mia,
> Mi sembra di incontrare sul mio cammino uomini traditori o potenziali traditori che mi guardano
> come per dire "ci stai ?".
> ...


Succede anche a me: ora noto atteggiamenti negli uomini che prima non notavo probabilmente perché non ci facevo caso. Ora che conosco un po' di più quell'universo tutto appare più prevedibile e ovvio. E' un mondo nuovo anche per me, e volente o no, questo è il mondo reale.
Forse è anche perché sono più curiosa di osservarli e di scoprirli e di conseguenza anche le sfumature risultano evidenti.


----------



## Diletta (27 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Stella tutto bene?
> E'vero sai io un tempo non ci facevo caso,ma adesso si,ci pensavo sabato visitando un centro commerciale con mia moglie,io stavo lontano,e quanti ne ho visti fissarla,nache quelli con carrelli con figli e moglie.
> *Ovviamente ricambiavo,scrutando le loro consorti.*
> Per noi uomini e'piu'difficile,ma capita di vedere un sorriso,uno sguardo....
> Certo ora lo sai cosa succede fuori....sai noi abbiamo i colli,che io purtroppo ho ripreso a percorrere di giorno...e di coppie clandestine ne vedo altre,per non dire dei parcheggi dei centri commerciali al lune dimattina.


Lothar, come va il tuo curriculum? Sempre così nutrito?
Sì, sei sempre tu e la frase evidenziata ti "tradisce" !!


----------



## stellanuova (27 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Certo ora lo sai cosa succede fuori....sai noi abbiamo i colli,che io purtroppo ho ripreso a percorrere di giorno...e di coppie clandestine ne vedo altre,per non dire dei parcheggi dei centri commerciali al lune dimattina.


Caro Lothar, sinceramente sto bene ma sono una persona riflessiva e quindi questo nuovo mondo che vedo
adesso lo sto studiando.
Ma dai, sui colli e nei parcheggi ??
Cos'è, la crisi ? Pensavo andassero tutti nei motel


----------



## stellanuova (28 Settembre 2011)

Nella vita mi è capitato di conoscere dei traditori, tra i mariti di amiche per esempio.
E ho sempre pensato : Glielo si legge in faccia che è infedele, è così ovvio, si vede
lontano un miglio che è un marpione.
Quindi nella mia "ingenuita" ho sempre pensato di poter distinguere.

Niente di più lontano dalla realtà, niente di più errato !
Il Conte e Lothar dall'aspetto sembrano proprio due candidi angioletti :smile:
Come inganna l'apparenza


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Nella vita mi è capitato di conoscere dei traditori, tra i mariti di amiche per esempio.
> E ho sempre pensato : Glielo si legge in faccia che è infedele, è così ovvio, si vede
> lontano un miglio che è un marpione.
> Quindi nella mia "ingenuita" ho sempre pensato di poter distinguere.
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Donna...
E' perchè io e Lothar, abbiamo un cuore molto tenero e buono...
Ognuno di noi si difende come può! Come riesce...
Interessante come in te, lui non abbia colto l'ennesima maestra che lo rimprovera!
Ma il diavolo è dentro di noi...
Forse ehm...il diavolo...è...
Beh insomma leggi qui...il Decamerone...io e Lothar siamo uomini che saltiamo fuori da quel libro!


Alibech diviene romita, a cui Rustico monaco insegna rimettere il diavolo in inferno; poi, quindi tolta, diventa moglie di Neerbale.

      Dioneo, che diligentemente la novella della reina ascoltata avea, sentendo che finita era e che a lui solo restava il dire, senza comandamento aspettare, sorridendo cominciò a dire:
      Graziose donne, voi non udiste forse mai dire come il diavolo si rimetta in inferno; e per ciò, senza partirmi guari dallo effetto che voi tutto questo dì ragionato avete, io il vi vo' dire; forse ancora ne potrete guadagnare l'anima avendolo apparato, e potrete anche conoscere che, quantunque Amore i lieti palagi e le morbide camere più volentieri che le povere capanne abiti, non è egli per ciò che alcuna volta esso fra'folti boschi e fra le rigide alpi e nelle diserte spelunche non faccia le sue forze sentire; il perché comprender si può alla sua potenza essere ogni cosa suggetta.
      Adunque, venendo al fatto, dico che nella città di Capsa in Barberia fu già un ricchissimo uomo, il quale tra alcuni altri suoi figliuoli aveva una figlioletta bella e gentilesca, il cui nome fu Alibech. La quale, non essendo cristiana e udendo a molti cristiani che nella città erano molto commendare la cristiana fede e il servire a Dio, un dì ne domandò alcuno in che maniera e con meno impedimento a Dio si potesse servire. Il quale le rispose che coloro meglio a Dio servivano che più delle cose del mondo fuggivano, come coloro facevano che nelle solitudini de'diserti di Tebaida andati se n'erano.
      La giovane, che semplicissima era e d'età forse di quattordici anni, non da ordinato disidero ma da un cotal fanciullesco appetito mossa, senza altro farne ad alcuna persona sentire, la seguente mattina ad andar verso il diserto di Tebaida nascosamente tutta sola si mise; e con gran fatica di lei, durando l'appetito, dopo alcun dì a quelle solitudini pervenne; e veduta di lontano una casetta, a quella n'andò, dove un santo uomo trovò sopra l'uscio, il quale, maravigliandosi di quivi vederla, la domandò quello che ella andasse cercando. La quale rispose, che, spirata da Dio andava cercando d'essere al suo servigio, e ancora chi le 'nsegnasse come servire gli si conveniva.
      Il valente uomo, veggendola giovane e assai bella, temendo non il demonio, se egli la ritenesse, lo 'ngannasse, le commendò la sua buona disposizione; e dandole alquanto da mangiare radici d'erbe e pomi salvatichi e datteri e bere acqua, le disse: - Figliuola mia, non guari lontan di qui è un santo uomo, il quale di ciò che tu vai cercando è molto migliore maestro che io non sono; a lui te n'andrai; - e misela nella via.
      Ed ella, pervenuta a lui e avute da lui queste medesime parole, andata più avanti, pervenne alla cella d'uno romito giovane, assai divota persona e buona, il cui nome era Rustico, e quella dimanda gli fece che agli altri aveva fatta. Il quale, per volere fare della sua fermezza una gran pruova, non come gli altri la mandò via o più avanti, ma seco la ritenne nella sua cella; e venuta la notte, un lettuccio di frondi di palma le fece da una parte e sopra quello le disse si riposasse.
      Questo fatto, non preser guari d'indugio le tentazioni a dar battaglia alle forze di costui; il quale, trovandosi di gran lunga ingannato da quelle, senza troppi assalti voltò le spalle e rendessi per vinto; e lasciati stare dall'una delle parti i pensier santi e l'orazioni e le discipline, a recarsi per la memoria la giovinezza e la bellezza di costei 'ncominciò, e oltre a questo a pensar che via e che modo egli dovesse con lei tenere, acciò che essa non s'accorgesse lui come uomo dissoluto pervenire a quello che egli di lei disiderava. E tentato primieramente con certe domande, lei non aver mai uomo conosciuto conobbe e così essere semplice come parea; per che s'avvisò come, sotto spezie di servire a Dio, lei dovesse recare a'suoi piaceri. E primieramente con molte parole le mostrò quanto il diavolo fosse nemico di Domeneddio; e appresso le diede ad intendere che quello servigio che più si poteva far grato a Dio si era rimettere il diavolo in inferno, nel quale Domeneddio l'aveva dannato.
      La giovinetta il domandò, come questo si facesse. Alla quale Rustico disse: - Tu il saprai tosto, e perciò farai quello che a me far vedrai - ; e cominciossi a spogliare quegli pochi vestimenti che aveva, e rimase tutto ignudo, e così ancora fece la fanciulla, e posesi ginocchione a guisa che adorar volesse e dirimpetto a sé fece star lei.
      E così stando, essendo Rustico più che mai nel suo disidero acceso per lo vederla così bella, venne la resurrezion della carne, la quale riguardando Alibech e maravigliatasi, disse: - Rustico, quella che cosa è che io ti veggio che così si pigne in fuori, e non l'ho io?
      - O figliuola mia, - disse Rustico - questo è il diavolo di che io t'ho parlato. E vedi tu? ora egli mi dà grandissima molestia, tanta che io appena la posso sofferire.
      Allora disse la giovane: - Oh lodato sia Iddio, ché io veggio che io sto meglio che non stai tu, ché io non ho cotesto diavolo io.
      Disse Rustico: - Tu di' vero, ma tu hai un'altra cosa che non la ho io, e haila in iscambio di questo.
      Disse Alibech: - O che?
      A cui Rustico disse: - Hai il ninferno; e dicoti che io mi credo che Iddio t'abbia qui mandata per la salute della anima mia, per ciò che se questo diavolo pur mi darà questa noia, ove tu vogli aver di me tanta pietà e sofferire che io in inferno il rimetta, tu mi darai grandissima consolazione e a Dio farai grandissimo piacere e servigio, se tu per quello fare in queste parti venuta se', che tu di'.
      La giovane di buona fede rispose: - O padre mio, poscia che io ho il ninferno, sia pure quando vi piacerà.
      Disse allora Rustico: - Figliuola mia, benedetta sia tu; andiamo dunque, e rimettiamlovi sì che egli poscia mi lasci stare.
      E così detto, menata la giovane sopra uno de' loro letticelli, le 'nsegnò come star si dovesse a dovere incarcerare quel maladetto da Dio.
      La giovane, che mai più non aveva in inferno messo diavolo alcuno, per la prima volta sentì un poco di noia, per che ella disse a Rustico: - Per certo, padre mio, mala cosa dee essere questo diavolo, e veramente nimico di Dio, ché ancora al ninferno, non che altrui, duole quando egli v'è dentro rimesso.
      Disse Rustico: - Figliuola, egli non avverrà sempre così.
      E per fare che questo non avvenisse, da sei volte, anzi che di su il letticel si movessero, ve '1 rimisero, tanto che per quella volta gli trasser sì la superbia del capo, che egli si stette volentieri in pace.
      Ma, ritornatagli poi nel seguente tempo più volte, e la giovane ubbidiente sempre a trargliele si disponesse, avvenne che il giuoco le cominciò a piacere, e cominciò a dire a Rustico: - Ben veggio che il ver dicevano que' valentuomini in Capsa, che il servire a Dio era così dolce cosa; e per certo io non mi ricordo che mai alcuna altra ne facessi che di tanto diletto e piacer mi fosse, quanto è il rimetter il diavolo in inferno; e per ciò io giudico ogn'altra persona, che ad altro che a servire a Dio attende, essere una bestia.
      Per la qual cosa essa spesse volte andava a Rustico, e gli dicea: - Padre mio, io son qui venuta per servire a Dio e non per istare oziosa; andiamo a rimettere il diavolo in inferno.
      La qual cosa faccendo, diceva ella alcuna volta: - Rustico, io non so perché il diavolo si fugga del ninferno; ché, s'egli vi stesse così volentieri come il ninferno il riceve e tiene, egli non se ne uscirebbe mai.
      Così adunque invitando spesso la giovane Rustico e al servigio di Dio confortandolo, sì la bambagia del farsetto tratta gli avea, che egli a tal ora sentiva freddo che un altro sarebbe sudato; e per ciò egli incominciò a dire alla giovane che il diavolo non era da gastigare né da rimettere in inferno se non quando egli per superbia levasse il capo: - E noi per la grazia di Dio l'abbiamo sì sgannato, che egli priega Iddio di starsi in pace - ; e così alquanto impose di silenzio alla giovane.
      La qual, poi che vide che Rustico più non la richiedeva a dovere il diavolo rimettere in inferno, gli disse un giorno: - Rustico, se il diavolo tuo è gastigato e più non ti dà noia, me il mio ninferno non lascia stare; per che tu farai bene che tu col tuo diavolo aiuti attutare la rabbia al mio ninferno, com'io col mio ninferno ho aiutato a trarre la superbia al tuo diavolo.
      Rustico, che di radici d'erba e d'acqua vivea, poteva male rispondere alle poste; e dissele che troppi diavoli vorrebbono essere a potere il ninferno attutare, ma che egli ne farebbe ciò che per lui si potesse; e così alcuna volta le sodisfaceva, ma sì era di rado, che altro non era che gittare una fava in bocca al leone; di che la giovane, non parendole tanto servire a Dio quanto voleva, mormorava anzi che no.
      Ma, mentre che tra il diavolo di Rustico e il ninferno d'Alibech era, per troppo disiderio e per men potere, questa quistione, avvenne che un fuoco s'apprese in Capsa, il quale nella propria casa arse il padre d'Alibech con quanti figliuoli e altra famiglia avea; per la qual cosa Alibech d'ogni suo bene rimase erede. Laonde un giovane chiamato Neerbale, avendo in cortesia tutte le sue facultà spese, sentendo costei esser viva, messosi a cercarla e ritrovatala avanti che la corte i beni stati del padre, sì come d'uomo senza erede morto, occupasse, con gran piacere di Rustico e contra al volere di lei la rimenò in Capsa e per moglie la prese, e con lei insieme del gran patrimonio divenne erede. Ma, essendo ella domandata dalle donne di che nel diserto servisse a Dio, non essendo ancor Neerbale giaciuto con lei, rispose che il serviva di rimettere il diavolo in inferno, e che Neerbale aveva fatto gran peccato d'averla tolta da così fatto servigio.
      Le donne domandarono: - Come si rimette il diavolo in inferno?
      La giovane, tra con parole e con atti, il mostrò loro. Di che esse fecero sì gran risa che ancor ridono, e dissono:- Non ti dar malinconia, figliuola, no, ché egli si fa bene anche qua; Neerbale ne servirà bene con esso teco Domeneddio.
      Poi l'una all'altra per la città ridicendolo, vi ridussono in volgar motto che il più piacevol servigio che a Dio si facesse era il rimettere il diavolo in inferno; il qual motto passato di qua da mare ancora dura.
      E per ciò voi, giovani donne, alle quali la grazia di Dio bisogna, apparate a rimettere il diavolo in inferno, per ciò che egli è forte a grado a Dio e piacer delle parti, e molto bene ne può nascere e seguire.


----------



## stellanuova (28 Settembre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ma non arrovellarti intorno a quei perchè, l'importante è capire se siete ancora spalla a spalla.


Venerdì sera siamo andati a piedi a prendere un aperitivo in un bar vicino a casa e siamo passati, come tante
altre volte, davanti al palazzo dove abitavo quando avevo 21 anni.
Lui si è fermato davanti al cancello e mi ha detto : "è su quei gradini che ci siamo dati il primo bacio, 
poi io sono andato a giocare a basket ed ero felice, anche adesso lo sono, perchè sono ancora qui con te".
E mi ha baciato con passione.  

E' la prima volta che me lo ricorda in più di 30 anni e mi ha fatto piacere.:smile::smile::smile:
Non mi arrovello .... però i perchè me li pongo e leggendo qui sono già sulla buona strada delle risposte 

Grazie DM


----------



## stellanuova (28 Settembre 2011)

E' perchè io e Lothar, abbiamo un cuore molto tenero e buono...

questo aspetto l'ho colto in voi, sinceramente, non sto scherzando eh

Interessante come in te, lui non abbia colto l'ennesima maestra che lo rimprovera!

perchè io non l'ho mai rimproverato, non è mica mio marito ! :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> E' perchè io e Lothar, abbiamo un cuore molto tenero e buono...
> 
> questo aspetto l'ho colto in voi, sinceramente, non sto scherzando eh
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Ecco perchè Lothar teme che un' amante diventi una seconda moglie...
Dopo tre mesi...lei si affeziona a lui...inizia a rimproverarlo...e lui fugge...AHAHAHAHAHAHAA

Mo questa me la segno...
Ogni volta che una mia amica mi fa sentire rimproverato le dico...ehi....non sono tuo marito eh?
AHAHAHAHAHAAH...


----------



## Diletta (28 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Venerdì sera siamo andati a piedi a prendere un aperitivo in un bar vicino a casa e siamo passati, come tante
> altre volte, davanti al palazzo dove abitavo quando avevo 21 anni.
> Lui si è fermato davanti al cancello e mi ha detto : "è su quei gradini che ci siamo dati il primo bacio,
> poi io sono andato a giocare a basket ed ero felice, anche adesso lo sono, perchè sono ancora qui con te".
> ...



Cara Stellanuova, guarda sempre ai pregi di tuo marito che mi sembrano molti e di valore.
E' un uomo di sentimento, e non ce n'è proprio tanti in giro.
Ergo: tienitelo stretto!!


----------



## lothar57 (28 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Caro Lothar, sinceramente sto bene ma sono una persona riflessiva e quindi questo nuovo mondo che vedo
> adesso lo sto studiando.
> Ma dai, sui colli e nei parcheggi ??
> Cos'è, la crisi ? Pensavo andassero tutti nei motel


personalmente per quanto li trovi squallidi e vuoti correrei nei motel,ma la mia''amica''essendo single e tanto piu'giovane di me li odia e ha ragione.....mi e'toccato ''riscoprire'' i nostri colli,ci sono posti deserti di giorno.


----------



## dottor manhattan (28 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Venerdì sera siamo andati a piedi a prendere un aperitivo in un bar vicino a casa e siamo passati, come tante
> altre volte, davanti al palazzo dove abitavo quando avevo 21 anni.
> Lui si è fermato davanti al cancello e mi ha detto : "è su quei gradini che ci siamo dati il primo bacio,
> poi io sono andato a giocare a basket ed ero felice, anche adesso lo sono, perchè sono ancora qui con te".E mi ha baciato con passione.
> ...


Si è vero sei sulla buona strada e quando in una coppia può esserci sana ricostruzione questo lo si percepisce subito.

Quello che ha detto è molto significativo, io interpreto quel "felice" anche come "appagato", per poi andare a fare sport senza sentire il bisogno di altro. Oggi è ancora cosi, questo dimostra che il momento di crisi è stato necessario.

La fedeltà, finchè dura, è anche appagamento, è non essere alla mercè di certi "bisogni" spesso incompresi.

Sei stata brava e fortunata allo stesso tempo.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Ecco perchè Lothar teme che un' amante diventi una seconda moglie...
> Dopo tre mesi...lei si affeziona a lui...inizia a rimproverarlo...e lui fugge...AHAHAHAHAHAHAA
> 
> ...


Ma stavolta puo'durare anche mesi,non e'impegnativa per niente,pensa che in settembre ci siamo visti ad oggi 3 volte,e poi a novembre andra'via per mesi.
Stella,parlo per me,si e'confusa perche'quel giorno e in quel posto non potevo essere altro che angioletto,e poi amico dovere stare a tavola guardando l'orologio,come sai che purtroppo ho dovuto fare,non e'stato il massimo.
Poi amico mio lei e'nuova a queste ''sensazioni''....l'aspetto non vuole dire un bel niente...anche la mia amica sembra un angelo...invece.....e quante ne conosciamo Conte cosi'?????ahahahahahha


----------



## Diletta (28 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Venerdì sera siamo andati a piedi a prendere un aperitivo in un bar vicino a casa e siamo passati, come tante
> altre volte, davanti al palazzo dove abitavo quando avevo 21 anni.
> Lui si è fermato davanti al cancello e mi ha detto : "è su quei gradini che ci siamo dati il primo bacio,
> poi io sono andato a giocare a basket ed ero felice, anche adesso lo sono, perchè sono ancora qui con te".
> ...



Cara Stellanuova, guarda sempre ai pregi di tuo marito che mi sembrano molti e di valore.
E' un uomo di sentimento, e non ce n'è proprio tanti in giro.
Ergo: tienitelo stretto!!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma stavolta puo'durare anche mesi,non e'impegnativa per niente,pensa che in settembre ci siamo visti ad oggi 3 volte,e poi a novembre andra'via per mesi.
> Stella,parlo per me,si e'confusa perche'quel giorno e in quel posto non potevo essere altro che angioletto,e poi amico dovere stare a tavola guardando l'orologio,come sai che purtroppo ho dovuto fare,non e'stato il massimo.
> Poi amico mio lei e'nuova a queste ''sensazioni''....l'aspetto non vuole dire un bel niente...anche la mia amica sembra un angelo...invece.....e quante ne conosciamo Conte cosi'?????ahahahahahha


Sssssssssshhhhh...
Dai non svelare certi segreti...uffi...
Ne conosciamo...sempre troppo poche...
Non trovi?


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Venerdì sera siamo andati a piedi a prendere un aperitivo in un bar vicino a casa e siamo passati, come tante
> altre volte, davanti al palazzo dove abitavo quando avevo 21 anni.
> Lui si è fermato davanti al cancello e mi ha detto : "è su quei gradini che ci siamo dati il primo bacio,
> poi io sono andato a giocare a basket ed ero felice, anche adesso lo sono, perchè sono ancora qui con te".
> ...


che carrrini....

ahahahahahahahah

resta in campana piuttosto...damme retta...


----------



## stellanuova (28 Settembre 2011)

Caro NR (Non Registrato),
non credere che io sia fessa
Le risposte che sto dando ai miei perchè sono scritte tutte in questo forum,
quindi è certo che sto in campana 
però mi godo anche le sue attenzioni e le sue premure 
Lui sa che ha corso il rischio di perdermi e che posso perdonare un errore,
una debolezza, una sola volta.
Se si ripeterà lo stesso errore non starò nemmeno a discuterne,
farò le valigie e me ne andrò, proprio per evitare di dovergli rivolgere
la parola. 
Poi ci penserà un avvocato e lui questo lo sa bene.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Caro NR (Non Registrato),
> non credere che io sia fessa
> Le risposte che sto dando ai miei perchè sono scritte tutte in questo forum,
> quindi è certo che sto in campana
> ...


brava, se sei vigile come dici, penso che sia solo meglio per te...

mia moglie in una situazione simile, mi avrebbe risposto...

mi stai prendendo per il culo?

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> brava, se sei vigile come dici, penso che sia solo meglio per te...
> 
> mia moglie in una situazione simile, mi avrebbe risposto...
> 
> ...


una volta ogni tanto bisogna lasciarsi andare ; provaci stasera con tua moglie e vedrai che ne rimarrà tutt'altro che contrariata.
detesto anch'io quel falso romanticismo da discount .ma proprio quando arriva da persone normalmente restie a melensaggini, la dichiarazione o la conferma d'amore è una gran bella cosa


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> una volta ogni tanto bisogna lasciarsi andare ; provaci stasera con tua moglie e vedrai che ne rimarrà tutt'altro che contrariata.
> detesto anch'io quel falso romanticismo da discount .ma proprio quando arriva da persone normalmente restie a melensaggini, la dichiarazione o la conferma d'amore è una gran bella cosa


se cosi' pensa che ho fatto qualche vaccata da farmi perdonare...

ahahahahahah

 e poi proprio stasera che cio' da fa' in sezione?

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se cosi' pensa che ho fatto qualche vaccata da farmi perdonare...
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


:sbatti:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sssssssssshhhhh...
> Dai non svelare certi segreti...uffi...
> Ne conosciamo...sempre troppo poche...
> Non trovi?


tanto quelle che conosco io.non le conosci tu,e viceversa.
Poche??insomma io ne anche troppe...te ne mando una??Pero'prima ci faccio un..giro di prova..


----------



## lothar57 (28 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Caro NR (Non Registrato),
> non credere che io sia fessa
> Le risposte che sto dando ai miei perchè sono scritte tutte in questo forum,
> quindi è certo che sto in campana
> ...


Cara Stella sei tutt'altro che fessa,anzi donna intelligente e furba,l'ho capito dopo due minuti.
Non ricapitera'perche'..posso dire noi,accomunandomi a tuo marito,abbiamo tradito,nel mio caso tutt'ora continuo,senza avere il minimo motivo per farlo.
Non si cerca un'altra moglie,non si cerca quello che gia'abbiamo nel letto casalingo,ma l'effimero piacere di guardarsi allo specchio ,e dirsi......''come sono stato bravo a farmi la tipa'',e a rimettersi in gioco a 54 anni.
Ma il pericolo di perdere chi  amiamo ci fa'rinsavire,io al suo posto avrei fatto lo stesso,ciao amante all'istante.


----------



## stellanuova (28 Settembre 2011)

Lothar, la tipa che ha trom.bato con mio marito
è una ignorante zoticona cessa micidiale

mi rifiuto di pensare che nella sua testa ci sia stato 
"come sono stato bravo a farmi la tipa'',e a rimettermi in gioco a 54 anni."

mi rifiuto proprio,
preferisco pensare che lei si sia fatta avanti con le sue tettone da ottava 
esaltando le proprie doti sessuali
e lui sia stato preso da un attacco di porcaggine .....


----------



## Mari' (28 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Lothar, la tipa che ha trom.bato con mio marito
> è una ignorante zoticona cessa micidiale
> 
> mi rifiuto di pensare che nella sua testa ci sia stato
> ...



E' un classico!


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Lothar, la tipa che ha trom.bato con mio marito
> è una ignorante zoticona cessa micidiale
> 
> mi rifiuto di pensare che nella sua testa ci sia stato
> ...


ha avuto otto validi motivi...

Ps:ma nun era na sesta? nun famo confusione che poi la contabilita' me va in tilt...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## stellanuova (28 Settembre 2011)

sesta ottava che ne so ....
dalle foto sono enormi, non me ne intendo di 
misure così abbondanti, io porto una terza,
lei è enorme proprio in tutto


----------



## lothar57 (28 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> sesta ottava che ne so ....
> dalle foto sono enormi, non me ne intendo di
> misure così abbondanti, io porto una terza,
> lei è enorme proprio in tutto


perche'si cerca qualcosa di diverso di quello che abbiamo a casa,tu sei l'esatto contrario fisicamente di lei,e tutt'altro che zoticona.
Anche la mia e'diversissima dalla moglie,ma non e'assolutamente cessa,e sopra tutto non e'mia coetanea.


----------



## Diletta (28 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Stella sei tutt'altro che fessa,anzi donna intelligente e furba,l'ho capito dopo due minuti.
> Non ricapitera'perche'..posso dire noi,accomunandomi a tuo marito,abbiamo tradito,nel mio caso tutt'ora continuo,senza avere il minimo motivo per farlo.
> Non si cerca un'altra moglie,non si cerca quello che gia'abbiamo nel letto casalingo,ma l'effimero piacere di guardarsi allo specchio ,e dirsi......''come sono stato bravo a farmi la tipa'',e a rimettersi in gioco a 54 anni.
> Ma il pericolo di perdere chi  amiamo ci fa'rinsavire,io al suo posto avrei fatto lo stesso,ciao amante all'istante.


...quindi caro Lothar, vuoi dire che se il tuo matrimonio fosse improvvisamente in pericolo per via di una sgamata chiuderesti all'istante per poi chiudere definitivamente col passato?
O lasceresti calmare bene bene le acque per poi rimetterti in gioco ancora una volta?
Forse non lo puoi sapere fino a che non capiterà, ma forse non capiterà perché un seriale sa esattamente come muoversi...


----------



## lothar57 (28 Settembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...quindi caro Lothar, vuoi dire che se il tuo matrimonio fosse improvvisamente in pericolo per via di una sgamata chiuderesti all'istante per poi chiudere definitivamente col passato?
> O lasceresti calmare bene bene le acque per poi rimetterti in gioco ancora una volta?
> Forse non lo puoi sapere fino a che non capiterà, ma forse non capiterà perché un seriale sa esattamente come muoversi...



Ciao Diletta!
Certo che farei cosi'poi aprirei un post qua',da tradito,perche'mia moglie mi perdonerebbe,ma andrebbe con quei 2 o 3 che dice non aspettinoi altro.....
Per altro sgamarmi e'impossibili,incontri ogni 10-15 giorni,di poche ore,in posti impensabili,che sto'attento al tel lo sai...quindi la vedo assai improbabile anche se mia moglie si e'fissata che....


----------



## Diletta (28 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Caro NR (Non Registrato),
> non credere che io sia fessa
> Le risposte che sto dando ai miei perchè sono scritte tutte in questo forum,
> quindi è certo che sto in campana
> ...



Scusami Stellanuova, ma ho colto una contraddizione e te la espongo così puoi chiarirmi.
Tu dici che se si ripeterà lo stesso errore non perdonerai e te ne andrai, quindi tutto sarà finito, però hai anche detto nella discussione iniziale che avevi dato per scontato che nell'arco del matrimonio qualche scopata se la fosse fatta.
Non è quello che è avvenuto? L'ha fatto per puro sesso, no?
Quindi, come concili l'idea di passar sopra a qualche scopata, quindi non a un solo errore, a una sola debolezza con quanto hai affermato circa la tua intransigenza?

Te lo chiedo perchè è utile per le mie riflessioni.
Grazie


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta!
> Certo che farei cosi'poi aprirei un post qua',da tradito,perche'mia moglie mi perdonerebbe,ma andrebbe con quei 2 o 3 che dice non aspettinoi altro.....
> Per altro sgamarmi e'impossibili,incontri ogni 10-15 giorni,di poche ore,in posti impensabili,che sto'attento al tel lo sai...quindi la vedo assai improbabile anche se mia moglie si e'fissata che....


Ocio ragazzo... dice il cinese: di una tigre vedi la pelle ma non le ossa, di una donna vedi gli occhi ma non il cuore... passa l'allarme da giallo a arancione, improbabile non è impossibile, e per una moglie che ha un sospetto... niente è impossibile, neppure trovare un doppio fondo nel bauletto della macchina... ops...


----------



## Mari' (28 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ocio ragazzo... dice il cinese: *di una tigre vedi la pelle ma non le ossa, di una donna vedi gli occhi ma non il cuore*... passa l'allarme da giallo a arancione, improbabile non è impossibile, e per una moglie che ha un sospetto... niente è impossibile, neppure trovare un doppio fondo nel bauletto della macchina... ops...


Dalle mie parti si dice: Quello che non si fa, non si sa.


----------



## kay76 (28 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta!
> Certo che farei cosi'poi aprirei un post qua',da tradito,perche'mia moglie mi perdonerebbe,ma andrebbe con quei 2 o 3 che dice non aspettinoi altro.....
> Per altro sgamarmi e'impossibili,incontri ogni 10-15 giorni,di poche ore,in posti impensabili,che sto'attento al tel lo sai...quindi la vedo assai improbabile anche se mia moglie si e'fissata che....


Io non sottovaluterei le potenzialità investigative di una moglie sospettosa......


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ocio ragazzo... dice il cinese: di una tigre vedi la pelle ma non le ossa, di una donna vedi gli occhi ma non il cuore... passa l'allarme da giallo a arancione, improbabile non è impossibile, e per una moglie che ha un sospetto... niente è impossibile, neppure trovare un doppio fondo nel bauletto della macchina... ops...


tanto piu' se la tipa non e' una impiegata delle poste...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2011)

Bene bene.. scrivete scrivete donne che lothar e non solo lui prende appunti ;-) 

auahuahahaha scustemi se rido ma mi metto nei panni di lothar, il quale secondo me sgrana gli occhi e dice li mortacci mia!! aspè aspè che leggo ed apro gli occhi.

lothar ;-)


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Io non sottovaluterei le potenzialità investigative di una moglie sospettosa......


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Bene bene.. scrivete scrivete donne che lothar e non solo lui prende appunti ;-)
> 
> auahuahahaha scustemi se rido ma mi metto nei panni di lothar, il quale secondo me sgrana gli occhi e dice li mortacci mia!! aspè aspè che leggo ed apro gli occhi.
> 
> lothar ;-)


scusate ragazzi il tempo e'tiranno..non posso rispondere a tutti,ma e'come lo facessi.

Temo una cosa sola...tipo ieri sera che mi e'piombata in ufficio,mentre scrivevo sms altra,con un cell che lei crede finito chissa'dove,per fortuna ho mantenuto la calma,sono riuscito a spegnerlo,e imboscarlo tra le carte sulla scrivania.
Una volta tanto ha ragione Stermi...non e'un'impiegata delle poste..tutt'altro,infatti il pericolo e'anche quello.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2011)

*Non saresti piu'*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta!
> Certo che farei cosi'poi aprirei un post qua',da tradito,perche'mia moglie mi perdonerebbe,ma andrebbe con quei 2 o 3 che dice non aspettinoi altro.....
> Per altro sgamarmi e'impossibili,incontri ogni 10-15 giorni,di poche ore,in posti impensabili,che sto'attento al tel lo sai...quindi la vedo assai improbabile anche se mia moglie si e'fissata che....


Un tradito,ma un uomo """libeo"""

Certe catene non privano di liberta' ma sono gioielli preziosi...


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2011)

*Opssss*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Un tradito,ma un uomo """libeo"""
> 
> Certe catene non privano di liberta' ma sono gioielli preziosi...


LIBERRRRRRRRRRRRRO



Ciao blu


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scusate ragazzi il tempo e'tiranno..non posso rispondere a tutti,ma e'come lo facessi.
> 
> Temo una cosa sola...tipo ieri sera che mi e'piombata in ufficio,mentre scrivevo sms altra,con un cell che lei crede finito chissa'dove,per fortuna ho mantenuto la calma,sono riuscito a spegnerlo,e imboscarlo tra le carte sulla scrivania.
> Una volta tanto ha ragione Stermi...non e'un'impiegata delle poste..tutt'altro,infatti il pericolo e'anche quello.


Se lei non fosse lei, forse non proveresti l'andrenalina...
Ma dato che ho avuto grazia di conoscerla...
Uhm...tua moglie incazzata dev'essere peggio dell'uragano Irene...
No Irene di tradi...quella non ti fa niente...
L'uragano...

Però io sono là che spero che ti becchi...così poi ti fa...
Cominciamo dal numero uno...
Adesso mi pappo il tuo amico Conte...come aperitivo...
Ohi non potrei dirle di no...mi uccide se la rifiuto...

Sei geloso marcio di tua moglie invornitone...


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se lei non fosse lei, forse non proveresti l'andrenalina...
> Ma dato che ho avuto grazia di conoscerla...
> Uhm...tua moglie incazzata dev'essere peggio dell'uragano Irene...
> No Irene di tradi...quella non ti fa niente...
> ...



auauahhaahaa maniaco!


----------



## lothar57 (28 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se lei non fosse lei, forse non proveresti l'andrenalina...
> Ma dato che ho avuto grazia di conoscerla...
> Uhm...tua moglie incazzata dev'essere peggio dell'uragano Irene...
> No Irene di tradi...quella non ti fa niente...
> ...


tocco ferro amico mio.....alla faccia tua.Qui'poi ha la lista d'attesa dei figli di tr....a che vorrebbero farmi cervone della Maiella,se solo potessi arrivare alle loro mogli, lo diventerebbero loro,sai la guerra preventiva...cosi'non ti sbagli mai.
Si lo sono,anche se dovrei dire di no...solo il pensiero di sapere che...meglio sorvolare


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tocco ferro amico mio.....alla faccia tua.Qui'poi ha la lista d'attesa dei figli di tr....a che vorrebbero farmi cervone della Maiella,se solo potessi arrivare alle loro mogli, lo diventerebbero loro,sai la guerra preventiva...cosi'non ti sbagli mai.
> Si lo sono,anche se dovrei dire di no...solo il pensiero di sapere che...meglio sorvolare


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....la guerra preventiva...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....
ANche oggi hai dato alla causa...AHAHAHAHAAHAHAH...
Sai che roba? Mia moglie che mi becca...e io le dico...cara è la guerra preventiva...AHAHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## lothar57 (28 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....la guerra preventiva...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....
> ANche oggi hai dato alla causa...AHAHAHAHAAHAHAH...
> Sai che roba? Mia moglie che mi becca...e io le dico...cara è la guerra preventiva...AHAHAHAHAHAAH


ma che causa amico..piccoli break in una giornata pesante,ormai terminata.
Non c'entra molto ma lo scrivo lo stesso...ho voluto mettere la tipa alla prova,tutto il giorno sono stato in silenzio ignorandola.....ahhahhhahha ora telefona tutta preoccupata...caro amico mio,vedi alla fine diavolare torna sempre utile.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2011)

*Stratagemmi classici*



lothar57 ha detto:


> ma che causa amico..piccoli break in una giornata pesante,ormai terminata.
> Non c'entra molto ma lo scrivo lo stesso...ho voluto mettere la tipa alla prova,tutto il giorno sono stato in silenzio ignorandola.....ahhahhhahha ora telefona tutta preoccupata...caro amico mio,vedi alla fine diavolare torna sempre utile.



Uomini e donne fanno cosi' ultimamente,giochi psicologici, a me sta' su questo comportamento mi da i nervi.
Io se ho voglia scrivo se non ho voglia non scrivo.

Poi si sa' l'uomo con il telefono non ha colpa ;-)


Ciao blu


----------



## lothar57 (28 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Uomini e donne fanno cosi' ultimamente,giochi psicologici, a me sta' su questo comportamento mi da i nervi.
> Io se ho voglia scrivo se non ho voglia non scrivo.
> 
> Poi si sa' l'uomo con il telefono non ha colpa ;-)
> ...


sono mesi che la sera prima di chiudere la chiamo,onestamente stavo per farlo anche stasera,poi mi sono detto..vediamo che succede..e ho fatto benissimo...si e'scoperta...e gia'che per differenza di eta'la sovrasto...ora ancor piu'....


----------



## diavoletta_78 (28 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Nella vita mi è capitato di conoscere dei traditori, tra i mariti di amiche per esempio.
> E ho sempre pensato : Glielo si legge in faccia che è infedele, è così ovvio, si vede
> lontano un miglio che è un marpione.
> Quindi nella mia "ingenuita" ho sempre pensato di poter distinguere.
> ...


Stella, sapessi come ho imparato io che non bisogna giudicare dall'apparenza! Anche io nella mia "storia", passavo da momenti in cui capivo cosa più o meno nascondeva a momenti in cui mi dicevo ma no, in fondo è una bravo ragazzo magari sono io che esagero ecc...
E anche le mie amiche sono rimaste quando gli ho detto la verità, nessuno se lo aspettava!
Ho imparato a caro prezzo che non si giudica nessuno dall'aspetto e dal modo di essere, anzi a volte è proprio il contrario ci sono persone che hai giudicato male che sono quelle che riescono a sorprenderti in positivo!


----------



## stellanuova (28 Settembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusami Stellanuova, ma ho colto una contraddizione e te la espongo così puoi chiarirmi.
> Tu dici che se si ripeterà lo stesso errore non perdonerai e te ne andrai, quindi tutto sarà finito, però hai anche detto nella discussione iniziale che avevi dato per scontato che nell'arco del matrimonio qualche scopata se la fosse fatta.
> Non è quello che è avvenuto? L'ha fatto per puro sesso, no?
> Quindi, come concili l'idea di passar sopra a qualche scopata, quindi non a un solo errore, a una sola debolezza con quanto hai affermato circa la tua intransigenza?
> ...


Ti ripondo con piacere Diletta.
*Non* ho *mai* avuto conferme di eventuali sco.pate, qualche sospetto subito rientrato,
di quelli che ti fanno pensare a "una botta e finita lì". Si parla di alcune volte in quasi
23 anni di matrimonio, negli 8 anni di fidanzamento mai avuto sentori strani.

Quello che è successo a Luglio invece è stato grave, perchè non so se hai letto tutto ma
la donna con cui ha sco.pato mi ha fatto sapere nei particolari, inviandomi una chat erotica 
tra loro due che lei aveva salvato, date e luoghi degli incontri che corrispondevano a sere in
cui lui "giocava a basket con gli amici". Poi tornava a casa e lo faceva anche con me.

A parte il bassissimo levello della scelta di una tale persona che se fossi un uomo non
guarderei nemmeno, figurati sco.parla (ma si sa che il pi.sello guarda dove va) lei mentalmente
era quasi sulla strada della protagonista di Attrazione Fatale. 
Tutta questa realtà saltata fuori in un periodo in cui stavamo benissimo insieme mi ha fatto 
infuriare e soprattutto mi ha devastata. E' stato per sesso ma non è stata una botta e via,
lei nella sua testa aveva delle aspettative, io sono stata coinvolta totalmente.

Ne abbiamo parlato e l'ho perdonato ma se dovesse succedere ancora, di sapere, non ci riuscirei,
non riuscirei più a stargli accanto, questo è sicuro, mi tornerebbe in mente anche questa volta
e allora se perseveri devi pagarne il prezzo.
Io non sono donna da coppia aperta.

Spero di aver chiarito


----------



## Niko74 (28 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ocio ragazzo... dice il cinese: di una tigre vedi la pelle ma non le ossa, di una donna vedi gli occhi ma non il cuore... passa l'allarme da giallo a arancione, improbabile non è impossibile, *e per una moglie che ha un sospetto... niente è impossibile*, neppure trovare un doppio fondo nel bauletto della macchina... ops...


Già...e nemmeno per un marito...
Quando il sospetto è alto...c'è poco da fare, se vuoi trovare qualcosa ci riesci


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Già...e nemmeno per un marito...
> Quando il sospetto è alto...c'è poco da fare, se vuoi trovare qualcosa ci riesci


Mah...secondo me si trova quando lei ha deciso che tu devi trovare...uhm...
Ma ammetto io sono un gnocco pazzesco...
Mi diverto un sacco quando mi dà da intendere...ehehehehee


----------



## Diletta (29 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Ti ripondo con piacere Diletta.
> *Non* ho *mai* avuto conferme di eventuali sco.pate, qualche sospetto subito rientrato,
> di quelli che ti fanno pensare a "una botta e finita lì". Si parla di alcune volte in quasi
> 23 anni di matrimonio, negli 8 anni di fidanzamento mai avuto sentori strani.
> ...


Grazie per la tua risposta Stella.
Mi sembra di aver capito: anch'io, come te e come penso tanti, faccio la differenza tra "una botta e via" e avventura che ha una certa durata (anche limitata) e ho cercato di farlo capire a mio marito che invece sostiene che è uguale dato che il fine è lo stesso. A me la cosa che veramente mi devasta è sapere che lui abbia dedicato del tempo e delle energie a una che non sono io, quindi tutto il copione da rispettare per arrivare all'obiettivo.
Sulle conseguenze di tali comportamenti sono stata più che chiara.
Se ti può consolare tutte le sue "marachelle" (lui le chiama così, e il bello è che mi ci sto abituando anch'io) sono state commesse nei periodi più belli della nostra vita insieme, dove tutto andava bene, sesso compreso ovviamente. 
Riguardo proprio al sesso, non ti stupire di nulla: sono capacissimi di farlo con l'altra e poi con te senza alcun problema (Lothar e mio marito me l'hanno confermato), questo quando è solo sesso, in presenza di sentimento non lo so proprio e non lo voglio sapere.    
Questa è la situazione....


----------



## stellanuova (29 Settembre 2011)

Se ti può consolare tutte le sue "marachelle" (lui le chiama così, e il bello è che mi ci sto abituando anch'io) sono state commesse nei periodi più belli della nostra vita insieme, dove tutto andava bene, sesso compreso ovviamente.

Questo comune denominatore non mi consola anzi ..... mi fa pensare che questa non sia l'unica
storia che ha avuto mio marito e che "la botta e via" forse non esiste affatto, esistono storie di
sesso che durano per un po' di tempo poi si esauriscono.

Quando leggo Lothar poi ..... penso che dovrei bastonare mio marito tutte le sere al suo rientro a casa 
anche se non ha fatto niente :smile::smile::smile:
chissa, potrebbe essere un sistema di prevenzione corna future .....


----------



## Diletta (29 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Se ti può consolare tutte le sue "marachelle" (lui le chiama così, e il bello è che mi ci sto abituando anch'io) sono state commesse nei periodi più belli della nostra vita insieme, dove tutto andava bene, sesso compreso ovviamente.
> 
> Questo comune denominatore non mi consola anzi ..... mi fa pensare che questa non sia l'unica
> storia che ha avuto mio marito e che "la botta e via" forse non esiste affatto, esistono storie di
> ...


Guarda, se si prende come metro di valutazione il fatto di vivere felicemente insieme avendo la certezza di essere in perfetta armonia, prendiamo degli abbagli mostruosi. Infatti, il sospetto che qualcosa non andava non me l'ha certo dato il comportamento di lui nei miei confronti, sempre uguale. 
La cosa mi ha turbato e destabilizzato non poco nei primi periodi, ma nello stesso tempo mi ha fatto capire che per lui era davvero un diversivo di natura sessuale e stop e che il sentimento nei miei confronti era intatto.
Al contrario, non potrei accettare un coinvolgimento sentimentale o pseudo sentimentale, so che non ce la farei. Per altri può essere motivo di giustificazione, per me no.

Leggere Lothar, ma non solo lui, è emotivamente impattante, lo capisco, ma poi ci si abitua. Pensa che mi disse che mio marito era come lui, della stessa razza. Può esserlo stato in un lontano passato, o comunque ci è andato vicino, lo so....
Ma nel matrimonio credo al suo impegno e questo gli fa onore, sappiamo benissimo che per chi ha superato quel confine diventa difficile restare dall'altra parte.
Ricorda Stellanuova: la repressione porta a trasgredire,  anche per gli irreprensibili, figuriamoci per gli altri...


----------



## stellanuova (29 Settembre 2011)

Diletta, mi fa molto piacere confrontarmi con te :smile:

Io leggendo questo forum in cui sono approdata dopo aver
scoperto il tradimento, l'unico scoperto, per il momento :smile:
mi sono resa conto di un mondo che non conoscevo,
e di un Lothar che è una bella pesona ma .......

Non voglio nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia ma non
voglio nemmeno controllare e investigare.

Se questi sono gli uomini che amiamo e che ci amano
con cui abbiamo condiviso gioie e dolori nell'arco di
una vita, con cui il sesso è sempre bello e c'e' condivisione
di tutto ..... io gliel'ho detto chiaro e tondo :
se mi vuoi cornificare fallo bene, perchè se io lo scopro
ancora me ne vado.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Se ti può consolare tutte le sue "marachelle" (lui le chiama così, e il bello è che mi ci sto abituando anch'io) sono state commesse nei periodi più belli della nostra vita insieme, dove tutto andava bene, sesso compreso ovviamente.
> 
> Questo comune denominatore non mi consola anzi ..... mi fa pensare che questa non sia l'unica
> storia che ha avuto mio marito e che "la botta e via" forse non esiste affatto, esistono storie di
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Guarda, se si prende come metro di valutazione il fatto di vivere felicemente insieme avendo la certezza di essere in perfetta armonia, prendiamo degli abbagli mostruosi. Infatti, il sospetto che qualcosa non andava non me l'ha certo dato il comportamento di lui nei miei confronti, sempre uguale.
> La cosa mi ha turbato e destabilizzato non poco nei primi periodi, ma nello stesso tempo mi ha fatto capire che per lui era davvero un diversivo di natura sessuale e stop e che il sentimento nei miei confronti era intatto.
> Al contrario, non potrei accettare un coinvolgimento sentimentale o pseudo sentimentale, so che non ce la farei. Per altri può essere motivo di giustificazione, per me no.
> 
> ...


No...impossibile..Lothar è unico!
Ogni demonio è unico!
E te lo dico io che sono l'anima nera numero uno del forum.
Lui è l'anima numero due.
Diavoliamo!


----------



## stellanuova (29 Settembre 2011)

Poi mi chiedo in questi giorni, per gli uomini, in generale :

si tradiisce per sesso, per mettersi in gioco, per provare a se stessi
di essere piaciosi e piacenti, la conquista ecc ecc

ma dico io, puo' capitare nel mucchio che *t'innamori*, che questa
persona diventi importante, così importante da sbarellare e quindi ?

un lothar decidera' di lasciare tutto per amore, moglie, figli (grandi),
casa e tutto 

io ne ho visti che l'hanno fatto .....


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Poi mi chiedo in questi giorni, per gli uomini, in generale :
> 
> si tradiisce per sesso, per mettersi in gioco, per provare a se stessi
> di essere piaciosi e piacenti, la conquista ecc ecc
> ...


Un lothar? AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Più facile far sbarellare cento conti...che un Lothar...AHAHAHAHAHAAH...


----------



## stellanuova (29 Settembre 2011)

e che poi dicono alla moglie : ti amo, sei la donna della mia vita
ma amo anche lei

per fortuna (DM docet) non mi è capitato ma questi uomini.
che compiono marachelle, se sono recidivi corrono questo
*rischio *e diranno : è un amore diverso da quello 
che provo per te

io non voglio arrivare a questa possibilità, ha sbagliato, ha riflettuto
NON deve accadere più.


----------



## stellanuova (29 Settembre 2011)

Conte, un amico fraterno, ha lasciato tutto, moglie casa e figli 
erano una coppia bellissima, lui premuroso, lui speciale,
lui forse come tanti e adesso ho CAPITO,
ha lasciato tutto e lo sento al telefono solo io, ora che è
comunque nella me-rda e in-felice con la sua amata.
Devo suggerirgli questo forum :smile:


----------



## lothar57 (30 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Conte, un amico fraterno, ha lasciato tutto, moglie casa e figli
> erano una coppia bellissima, lui premuroso, lui speciale,
> lui forse come tanti e adesso ho CAPITO,
> ha lasciato tutto e lo sento al telefono solo io, ora che è
> ...


Cara Stella dice bene Conte,che pur di me conosce ben poco.
Io non potrei mai avere un'altra donna e un'altra famiglia,sono realista e abitudinario,potrei starmene da solo quello si'...ma anche quello impossibile.
Per non dire dello squallore che deve essere l'amante che diventa moglie....
Comunque per non sbagliarmi l''altra'' la tengo a distanza,ieri si e'insospettita perche'non l'ho chiamata,come ho sempre fatto,e ho contattato dopo 6 mesi una...sfida persa....che mi ha detto..mai dire mai.


----------



## Diletta (30 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Poi mi chiedo in questi giorni, per gli uomini, in generale :
> 
> si tradiisce per sesso, per mettersi in gioco, per provare a se stessi
> di essere piaciosi e piacenti, la conquista ecc ecc
> ...



Quelli che l'hanno fatto non avevano la struttura di Lothar e di altri come lui. 
Mi sento di dire che a tipi così molto molto difficilmente capiterà di sbarellare e di sfare tutto per un'altra, che dopo diventerebbe una brutta copia della moglie, e loro lo sanno benissimo.
Per loro la donna è poco più di un bell'oggettino per divertirsi e per provare il loro potere seduttivo.
La propria moglie è invece tutta altra cosa.
La domanda è: la moglie che conosce questo lato oscuro può accettarlo completamente?
Nel mio caso io penso che il mio lui abbia come impostazione di base queste caratteristiche (ahimé), che col tempo sia maturato e si sia impegnato per non cedere alle tentazioni, ma che la struttura sia rimasta sostanzialmente questa.
Non credo che la natura si possa modificare più di tanto.
Credo anche che di uomini così ce ne siano a volontà.
E' una prerogativa maschile e non ne sono entusiasta, ne ho semplicemente preso atto.
Diffido inoltre di quelle persone (uomini e donne) che si mostrano irreprensibili e integerrimi, per me sono solo FARISEI.


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quelli che l'hanno fatto non avevano la struttura di Lothar e di altri come lui.
> Mi sento di dire che a tipi così molto molto difficilmente capiterà di sbarellare e di sfare tutto per un'altra, che dopo diventerebbe una brutta copia della moglie, e loro lo sanno benissimo.
> Per loro la donna è poco più di un bell'oggettino per divertirsi e per provare il loro potere seduttivo.
> La propria moglie è invece tutta altra cosa.
> ...


dipende se si mostrano o se invece, sono


----------



## stellanuova (30 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Comunque per non sbagliarmi l''altra'' la tengo a distanza,ieri si e'insospettita perche'non l'ho chiamata,come ho sempre fatto,e ho contattato dopo 6 mesi una...sfida persa....che mi ha detto..mai dire mai.


ah ..... andiam bene 
ti chiamero' "il collezionista"


----------



## lothar57 (30 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> ah ..... andiam bene
> ti chiamero' "il collezionista"


macche'..infatti dopo 1 sms in cui sembrava contenta non mi ha piu'risposto,ho fatto una cretinata,ma adesso la cancello per sempre.Anche perche'3 donne sarebbe da ...villa Baruzziana...


----------



## Diletta (30 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende se si mostrano o se invece, sono


Diffido inoltre di quelle persone (uomini e donne) che si mostrano irreprensibili e integerrimi, per me sono solo FARISEI.

Penso che se anche lo fossero, e ne fossero convinti, sarebbero dei presuntuosi perché non si ricorderebbero di una delle poche certezze assolute su questa terra, e cioé che siamo tutti IMPERFETTI.


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Diffido inoltre di quelle persone (uomini e donne) che si mostrano irreprensibili e integerrimi, per me sono solo FARISEI.
> 
> Penso che se anche lo fossero, e ne fossero convinti, sarebbero dei presuntuosi perché non si ricorderebbero di una delle poche certezze assolute su questa terra, e cioé che siamo tutti IMPERFETTI.


non credo.
se sei convinto di essere una persona leale e vivi cercando di perseguire questo valore non sei presuntuoso ma onesto.quando poi ti capiterà di sgarrare lo constaterai cercando di raddrizzarti.
non vedo cosa c'entrino le certezze assolute:  si chiama buona volontà e spirito di sacrificio


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Settembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Diffido inoltre di quelle persone (uomini e donne) che si mostrano irreprensibili e integerrimi, per me sono solo FARISEI.
> 
> Penso che se anche lo fossero, e ne fossero convinti, sarebbero dei presuntuosi perché non si ricorderebbero di una delle poche certezze assolute su questa terra, e cioé che siamo tutti IMPERFETTI.


minchia...e meno male che stavi meglio...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Diletta (30 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non credo.
> se sei convinto di essere una persona leale e vivi cercando di perseguire questo valore non sei presuntuoso ma onesto.quando poi ti capiterà di sgarrare lo constaterai cercando di raddrizzarti.
> non vedo cosa c'entrino le certezze assolute:  si chiama buona volontà e spirito di sacrificio


Sì, Minerva, hai ragione circa il valore della lealtà, in quanto penso che sia un principio assoluto che faccia parte della persona, quindi o lo possiedi e questo è per sempre, o non lo sei di natura.
Mi riferivo, e non mi ero spiegata, a chi pensa di essere irreprensibile dal punto di vista della vita di coppia e della fedeltà sessuale. Una vita è troppo lunga per avere queste certezze, e come vedi, basta che scoppi una tempesta del tutto inaspettata per distruggere tante sicurezze che si avevano fino ad allora. Oppure, si può lo stesso deviare pur continuando ad amare, ci sono troppe variabili...
Io non mi sento proprio di giudicare coloro che, dopo aver subito un tradimento, ne compiono un altro che mai e poi mai avrebbero pensato di fare nella vita. Si è talmente sconvolti, non si ha più nessuna certezza e si è tanto vulnerabili.
E' ovvio che non risolve niente, ma in quei momenti non sempre si riesce a ragionare pienamente. 
Ecco, quello che voglio dire è che nel mucchio ci sono e ci saranno delle persone che si ritenevano al di sopra di queste bassezze, che invece hanno commesso.
Io ho imparato, con molto dolore, che in amore niente è certo, avendo a che fare con le emozioni e gli impulsi.
E ho imparato la lezione


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, Minerva, hai ragione circa il valore della lealtà, in quanto penso che sia un principio assoluto che faccia parte della persona, quindi o lo possiedi e questo è per sempre, o non lo sei di natura.
> Mi riferivo, e non mi ero spiegata, a chi pensa di essere irreprensibile dal punto di vista della vita di coppia e della fedeltà sessuale. Una vita è troppo lunga per avere queste certezze, e come vedi, basta che scoppi una tempesta del tutto inaspettata per distruggere tante sicurezze che si avevano fino ad allora. Oppure, si può lo stesso deviare pur continuando ad amare, ci sono troppe variabili...
> Io non mi sento proprio di giudicare coloro che, dopo aver subito un tradimento, ne compiono un altro che mai e poi mai avrebbero pensato di fare nella vita. Si è talmente sconvolti, non si ha più nessuna certezza e si è tanto vulnerabili.
> E' ovvio che non risolve niente, ma in quei momenti non sempre si riesce a ragionare pienamente.
> ...


condivido


----------



## stellanuova (1 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta, hai fatto una bella analisi e si capisce che hai trovato un equilibrio.
Io per un mese non sono riuscita a parlarne con nessuno perchè ero 
proprio sconvolta. Frequento altri forum, di altro genere e non ho scritto più, 
ho cercato su internet articoli di psicologi che parlavano del tradimento, delle varie
tipologie di traditori, il mio pensiero fisso era lui con lei e il fatto di non
aver meritato tutto questo. Nel momento della rivelazione mi sono imbufalita,
mi sono sentita superiore a tutti e due, ero carica a mille perchè lei mi aveva
fornito la prova certa del tradimento che io sospettavo, che lui negava e che
ci ha fatto discutere più volte. Mi ritengo intelligente e quello che non sopporto,
in generale nella vita, è essere presa per il culo, è sottovalutare la mia materia
grigia che funziona benissimo. I miei sospetti sono nati su fb, lei tra i suoi amici,
collega, che inviava link sospetti ed io l'ho provocata molto sottilmente con altri
link, facendola uscire allo scoperto. La mia autostima ne ha goduto perchè
ogni volta che le discussioni finivano con "tu sei paranoica" grrrr un muro.
Dopo aver dimostrato che non sono paranoica sono passata da 1000 a 900,
800 e sempre più giù. Non so a che punto mi sono fermata ma non sono
arrivata a zero. 
Poi la parola tradimento che mi girava nella testa mi ha portato qui. 
E scopro un mondo che non mi apparteneva fino a qualche mese fa.
Sono serena, adesso mi sento di nuovo in equilibrio.


----------



## Daniele (1 Ottobre 2011)

lela e e fedele fino alla morte e senza dubbio di esserlo, non farlo sarebbe essere contro di me e per necessità dovrei sdoppiarmi e dirmi delle cagate addosso, siccome non ho voglia di farlo e sono pigro preferisco rigare diritto, posso solo dire che di possibilità ne ho avute molte, tantissime e le ho tutte evitate, anzi h evitato persino le situazioni che potessero mettere in evidenza il fatto che sono imperfetto, perchè so che è difficile tirarsi indietro quando si è in certe situazioni, sta al uomo saggio saper evitarle.


----------



## Diletta (1 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> lela e e fedele fino alla morte e senza dubbio di esserlo, non farlo sarebbe essere contro di me e per necessità dovrei sdoppiarmi e dirmi delle cagate addosso, siccome non ho voglia di farlo e sono pigro preferisco rigare diritto, posso solo dire che di possibilità ne ho avute molte, tantissime e le ho tutte evitate, anzi h evitato persino le situazioni che potessero mettere in evidenza il fatto che sono imperfetto, perchè so che è difficile tirarsi indietro quando si è in certe situazioni, sta al uomo saggio saper evitarle.


Bravo Daniele (non è ironico).
Sul fatto di avere avuto tante occasioni ci credo senza ombra di dubbio (sei anche un bel tipo, e qui ti faccio un complimento gratuito). Il trucco sta proprio nel fatto di evitare le situazioni a rischio, ma ti chiedo: agendo così in modo sempre controllato e preventivo, non ti senti un po' represso? Non è che i tuoi schemi mentali così rigidi ti porteranno ad essere una persona "bloccata" e non libera emotivamente?
L'idea è che tu ti forzi parecchio per non essere "imperfetto" ma che la cosa ti costi tanto in termini di costrizione.
Sono d'accordo che l'istinto porterebbe da tutta altra parte e che il controllo lo dobbiamo esercitare noi con la volontà, il rovescio della medaglia potrebbe essere una persona ingabbiata e rinchiusa dentro i suoi stessi schemi.
E' solo una mia riflessione, Daniele, prendila per quello che è.


----------



## Daniele (1 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta, in quanto essere umano imperfetto so anche di avere un certo intelletto e se tale non lavorasse per il mio diletto personale, non solo non sarebbe solo imperfetto, ma proprio un gran catorcio =) 
Io mi limito, ma mi limito in tantissime cose da almeno 22 anni, ho dei desideri che sono estremamente umani...ma contrari a quanto può essere la mia vita qui ed ora, in certi periodi del passato l'avrei passata franca, anzi sarei stato forse inneggiato, ma ora in una società "civile" così incivile devo mediare i miei desideri con quello che può farmi del bene.
Un mostro nascosto dietro di me, è questa la mia maggiore imperfezione, io tengo a freno quel mostro senza alcun problema, l'importante è non distruggere i miei equilibri che mi servono per tenermi così, del resto comsì come vivo non dico di essere felice, ma almeno non sono infelice e per me è un traguardo non da poco.


----------



## stellanuova (2 Ottobre 2011)

si vendette ad un uomo quale puttana che era con il pagamento di una rottura, ma si vendette perchè fece sesso per avere qualcosa in cambio ed è per questo che la chiamo mignotta, puttana o meretrice


Daniele, ho preso questa frase da un altro 3D, ti leggo sempre e so il rancore che ancora provi ma non capisco
a cosa ti riferisci nello specifico. Lei ha fatto sesso in cambio di cosa ?
Ho letto anche di 500 km di distanza da casa tua. Non capisco se in occasione del funerale del nonno o se hai vissuto
questa relazione a distanza. 
Abbiamo qualcosa in comune : lealtà e fedeltà.


----------



## Daniele (2 Ottobre 2011)

Stellanuova, lei era una puttana di Roma, io un cretino di Ferrara, lei era più giovane di me e visto che le sue amiche si facevano dar su da uomini anche più vecchi di loro di 15 anni come delle mignottone lei si sentiva a disagio ad avere un ragazzo fisso e quindi ha voluto lasciarmi. Ma visto che con me ci stava bene che ha fatto? Ha usato ilk sesso con un rincoglionito di coattone del cazzo e quindi non poteva più stare vicino a me, perchè dopo che mi lasciò non ebbe il coraggio di guardarmi negli occhi la mignottona. Risultato finale, lei distrusse il rapporto che aveva con me dentro di se facendosi scopare dal tizio ed avendone qualcosa in cambio, come un pagamento. 
DOpo 1 mese dall'esserci lasciati e senza esserci più sentiti lei mi telefonò piangente per la morte di suo nonno ed io presi la macchina ed i due soldi che avevo in tasca e me ne andai da lei (lei amava il suo nonno), la, distante 500 km da casa mia scoprì il tradimento e per evitare casini sono rimasto li fino ai maledetti funerali. Risultato finale? Io sono morto dentro, sono stato gentile con lei e l'unica cosa che le ho chiesto, di aiutarmi a superare quello shock non fu fatto, credo proprio mi meritassi almeno un poco di comprensione, no?
Adesso le auguro di crepare ogni qual volta il mio pensiero va a lei, anzi, spero che crepi domani investita da un camion di letame.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Stellanuova, lei era una puttana di Roma, io un cretino di Ferrara, lei era più giovane di me e visto che le sue amiche si facevano dar su da uomini anche più vecchi di loro di 15 anni come delle mignottone lei si sentiva a disagio ad avere un ragazzo fisso e quindi ha voluto lasciarmi. Ma visto che con me ci stava bene che ha fatto? Ha usato ilk sesso con un rincoglionito di coattone del cazzo e quindi non poteva più stare vicino a me, perchè dopo che mi lasciò non ebbe il coraggio di guardarmi negli occhi la mignottona. Risultato finale, lei distrusse il rapporto che aveva con me dentro di se facendosi scopare dal tizio ed avendone qualcosa in cambio, come un pagamento.
> DOpo 1 mese dall'esserci lasciati e senza esserci più sentiti lei mi telefonò piangente per la morte di suo nonno ed io presi la macchina ed i due soldi che avevo in tasca e me ne andai da lei (lei amava il suo nonno), la, distante 500 km da casa mia scoprì il tradimento e per evitare casini sono rimasto li fino ai maledetti funerali. Risultato finale? Io sono morto dentro, sono stato gentile con lei e l'unica cosa che le ho chiesto, di aiutarmi a superare quello shock non fu fatto, credo proprio mi meritassi almeno un poco di comprensione, no?
> Adesso le auguro di crepare ogni qual volta il mio pensiero va a lei, anzi, spero che crepi domani investita da un camion di letame.


Ma ascolta se ti eri lasciato...
Non dovevi aiutarla eh?
Spiegami perchè sei stato così disponibile con lei...
In fondo era solo il nonno eh?
E tu sei un estraneo per quella famiglia.


----------



## Daniele (2 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ascolta se ti eri lasciato...
> Non dovevi aiutarla eh?
> Spiegami perchè sei stato così disponibile con lei...
> In fondo era solo il nonno eh?
> E tu sei un estraneo per quella famiglia.


1) perchè io fui il suo primo ragazzo e lei era una persona che si teneva tutto dentro, anche in famiglia, sapevo che lei amava suo nonno più di sua madre, quindi sapevo il suo dolore, forse perchè quella testa di cazzo di mio padre morì e ne ho avuto una bella idea di cosa signfichi.
2) Che sia la mia ragazza, che sia un mio amico o una mia amica o una mia ex, se mi si chiede aiuto sapendo quale sono le mie qualità, io dò il mio aiuto, perchè odio la sofferenza nelle persone, perchè se ci sono stato oltretutto insieme ad una persona ci sarà un motivo e non posso reputare una persona come un "capitolo" chiuso, visto che sono persone che mi hanno fatto provare sensazioni, non oggetti.

Io non le dovevo nulla Conte, sia ben chiaro che non le dovevo nulla e lei sapeva che in caso di tradimento io non l'avrei aiutata, perchè reputo un coglione chi aiuta chi fa del male! Io secondo il mio metro di giudizio sono un coglione adesso, che bello! Non ho stima di me perchè io sstesso dico che avrei dovuto ssapere, avrei dovuto guardare la sua mail da casa mia per scoprire il tutto senza farmi dei problemi sulla sua privacy, dovevo dovevo dovevo...ma le ho voluto bene e mai dirò il contrario, portrei dire anche che l'amai e mai dirò il contrario, mentre lei ha ripudiato tutto, per comodità, quindi perchè chiedermi scusa? Se mai mi ha amato è semplice dire che era semplice farmi del male, no? Scuse, tante scuse, sempre scuse.

Io l'amai e per questo la odio, la odio perchè per lei sono stato una cosa, perchè mi ha considerato solo un oggetto e mi ha usato e fatto del male come se fossi una cosa, ma io sono una persona.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> 1) perchè io fui il suo primo ragazzo e lei era una persona che si teneva tutto dentro, anche in famiglia, sapevo che lei amava suo nonno più di sua madre, quindi sapevo il suo dolore, forse perchè quella testa di cazzo di mio padre morì e ne ho avuto una bella idea di cosa signfichi.
> 2) Che sia la mia ragazza, che sia un mio amico o una mia amica o una mia ex, se mi si chiede aiuto sapendo quale sono le mie qualità, io dò il mio aiuto, perchè odio la sofferenza nelle persone, perchè se ci sono stato oltretutto insieme ad una persona ci sarà un motivo e non posso reputare una persona come un "capitolo" chiuso, visto che sono persone che mi hanno fatto provare sensazioni, non oggetti.
> 
> Io non le dovevo nulla Conte, sia ben chiaro che non le dovevo nulla e lei sapeva che in caso di tradimento io non l'avrei aiutata, perchè reputo un coglione chi aiuta chi fa del male! Io secondo il mio metro di giudizio sono un coglione adesso, che bello! Non ho stima di me perchè io sstesso dico che avrei dovuto ssapere, avrei dovuto guardare la sua mail da casa mia per scoprire il tutto senza farmi dei problemi sulla sua privacy, dovevo dovevo dovevo...ma le ho voluto bene e mai dirò il contrario, portrei dire anche che l'amai e mai dirò il contrario, mentre lei ha ripudiato tutto, per comodità, quindi perchè chiedermi scusa? Se mai mi ha amato è semplice dire che era semplice farmi del male, no? Scuse, tante scuse, sempre scuse.
> ...


Si fa male sentirsi usati, lo so.
Ma sai se eravate ex da un mese...uhm...
Anche lei pessima a chiedere aiuto a te eh?


----------



## Daniele (2 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si fa male sentirsi usati, lo so.
> Ma sai se eravate ex da un mese...uhm...
> Anche lei pessima a chiedere aiuto a te eh?


Anche lei penssima a chiedermi aiuto sapendo di avermi fatto del male senza che io lo sapessi, stronza e puttana! Se non lo avesse fatto avrebbe avuto la mia comprensione per il suo lutto, ma come ben sai, per me un lutto può essere un problema e per me andare da lei per un lutto è uno sforzo come per altri prendersi su e fare Ferrara-Roma correndo! Un peso sulla mia memoria incredibile e non ho avuto la possibilità di avere le mie forze per sostenermi in quel problema di emozioni che dovevo tenere dentro. lei sapeva, lei era conscia di questo ed è questo che le contesto, l'avermi tradito e l'avermi usato, non il solo avermi tradito.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Anche lei penssima a chiedermi aiuto sapendo di avermi fatto del male senza che io lo sapessi, stronza e puttana! Se non lo avesse fatto avrebbe avuto la mia comprensione per il suo lutto, ma come ben sai, per me un lutto può essere un problema e per me andare da lei per un lutto è uno sforzo come per altri prendersi su e fare Ferrara-Roma correndo! Un peso sulla mia memoria incredibile e non ho avuto la possibilità di avere le mie forze per sostenermi in quel problema di emozioni che dovevo tenere dentro. lei sapeva, lei era conscia di questo ed è questo che le contesto, l'avermi tradito e l'avermi usato, non il solo avermi tradito.


Ma porco cane proprio per quello che hai vissuto tu nel personale, eri il meno indicato ad aiutare una persona in lutto eh?
Se io fossi stato te, mi montava una rabbia che non ti dico...XD...
Io sono qua che sto ancora elaborando la morte di mio padre e tu vieni a frignare per la perdita di tuo nonno?
Ma va a cagare eh?
Ci siamo lasciati no?
Che cazzo cerchi ancora da me?

Il tuo guaio grosso è che se ti guardi dentro, tu sai benissimo che l'hai aiutata solo perchè eri ancora innamorato di lei.
Se non te ne fosse fregata una beata mazza...le dicevi...ah condoglianze ciao, purtroppo ho un esame, non so come aiutarti, ma di sicuro ci sarà qualcuno che ti sta vicino...

Insomma dai è stata superficialona....ma forse quando eravate assieme tu eri il suo zerbino...e quindi si è permessa questo.


----------



## Daniele (2 Ottobre 2011)

Conte, purtroppo aiutai anche quella che mi tradì prima di lei...e sapevo del tradimento e non l'amavo più comunque sia. Un rapporto può finire, ma non finisce quello che c'è stato tra due persone e quindi se mi si chiede aiuto...io ci sono e sono capace di sostenere quel peso che mi si dice di sostenere. Ma mai farmi il giochetto di dirmi 50 kg e poi farmeli diventare in corso di sostegno 150 kg, mi spezzerei la schiena come minimo.
Conte, io volevo solo che lei venisse fino a casa mia per chiedermi scusa, per dirsi pentita di essere stata così stronza con me...non l'ha fatto ed io ho distrutto tutto quello che ho avuto con lei, a lei resta solo quel maledetto anello che costa più del mio beneamato stipendio del cavolo.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, purtroppo aiutai anche quella che mi tradì prima di lei...e sapevo del tradimento e non l'amavo più comunque sia. Un rapporto può finire, ma non finisce quello che c'è stato tra due persone e quindi se mi si chiede aiuto...io ci sono e sono capace di sostenere quel peso che mi si dice di sostenere. Ma mai farmi il giochetto di dirmi 50 kg e poi farmeli diventare in corso di sostegno 150 kg, mi spezzerei la schiena come minimo.
> Conte, io volevo solo che lei venisse fino a casa mia per chiedermi scusa, per dirsi pentita di essere stata così stronza con me...non l'ha fatto ed io ho distrutto tutto quello che ho avuto con lei, a lei resta solo quel maledetto anello che costa più del mio beneamato stipendio del cavolo.


Guarda Daniele con certe donne...
Già arrivare che ti dica...Smettila...piantiamola qua...è già più oltre che chiedere scusa...
Dai capiscile...uffi...pensa come sono conciate...se ammettono di aver sbagliato...sentono di essere sbagliate...
Altre donne...hanno una gentilezza infinita nello scusarsi...
Conte ti ho amareggiato, ma ti piace questo piccolo girasole che ho preso per te?


----------



## Daniele (2 Ottobre 2011)

Conte, non mi importa come sono fatte certe donne, io piego le persone se vogliono farmi fesso, che siano donne o uomini non faccio distizione, io piego le persone che provano a farmi fesso.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, non mi importa come sono fatte certe donne, io piego le persone se vogliono farmi fesso, che siano donne o uomini non faccio distizione, io piego le persone che provano a farmi fesso.


E come fai?
A 90?


----------



## Daniele (2 Ottobre 2011)

Conte, a 90 con cocci di vetro, per insegnare l'antica arte della umiltà.


----------



## stellanuova (3 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Stellanuova, lei era una puttana di Roma, io un cretino di Ferrara, lei era più giovane di me e visto che le sue amiche si facevano dar su da uomini anche più vecchi di loro di 15 anni come delle mignottone lei si sentiva a disagio ad avere un ragazzo fisso e quindi ha voluto lasciarmi. Ma visto che con me ci stava bene che ha fatto? Ha usato ilk sesso con un rincoglionito di coattone del cazzo e quindi non poteva più stare vicino a me, perchè dopo che mi lasciò non ebbe il coraggio di guardarmi negli occhi la mignottona. Risultato finale, lei distrusse il rapporto che aveva con me dentro di se facendosi scopare dal tizio ed avendone qualcosa in cambio, come un pagamento


Daniele, io credo poco alla riuscita delle relazioni a distanza, comunque una donna che si comporta in questo
modo ha tutto il mio disprezzo. Il problema è che chi non ha sentimenti profondi e sinceri per l'altro, non capisce mai
quanta sofferenza può causare. Se lei lo avesse capito non ti avrebbe chiamato al funerale, anche questo è stato
egoista da parte sua. Non vi sentivate più, era finita, basta allora, il perchè lei ti abbia fatto andare là, è proprio
da insensibili se là hai scoperto tutto. Mi dispiace Daniele, spero che il tempo cancelli questa tua ferita che 
ancora sanguina.


----------



## Diletta (4 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Diletta, hai fatto una bella analisi e si capisce che hai trovato un equilibrio.
> Io per un mese non sono riuscita a parlarne con nessuno perchè ero
> proprio sconvolta. Frequento altri forum, di altro genere e non ho scritto più,
> ho cercato su internet articoli di psicologi che parlavano del tradimento, delle varie
> ...



Cara Stella, anch'io, come te, non sopporto le prese per il culo e gli inganni. Però ci ho riflettuto e mi sono detta: qual è quel tradimento che si fa alla luce del sole? Se così fosse, non si chiamerebbe più tale. E' stato fatto di nascosto, giocoforza.
Ho voltato pagina ma questo non vuol dire che abbia dimenticato, impossibile.
Ti faccio i complimenti per essere riuscita a trovare l'equilibrio in così breve tempo e di conseguenza la ritrovata serenità.
Per me non è stato così rapido, anzi continuo a dirmi di essere ancora in cammino, pur essendo già lontana dal punto di partenza.


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2011)

Stella nuova, tra qualche mese saremo a 4 anni dalla scoperta...il dolore precipita in un dolore incredibile a volte adesso che solo con la mia forza riesco a tenere a freno, ma certe volte piango ancora quando sono da solo.


----------



## stellanuova (6 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele la vita è costellata di gioie e dolori, per tuo padre mi dispiace e posso capire la tua sofferenza
che si rinnova essendo stata una morte provocata da qualcuno. E' un lutto molto grave.
Però per quanto riguarda la tua ex devi fare un percorso che ti porti ad elaborare questo rancore e a
dimenticarti della sua esistenza. 

Ti faccio un esempio che mi ha portato a soffrire molto ma è un dolore superato.
Nel 2008 mio figlio è stato investito da un auto che non ha rispettato lo stop, lui era in moto e andava
piano perchè aveva visto l'auto e ha rallentato. La 70enne si è fermata poi è ripartita e non solo !
Ha girato a sn sulla preferenziale, lui ha fatto un volo di 15 metri ma grazie a Dio si è salvato anche
se non ha camminato per mesi e poi non solo, quando i miglioramenti si sono visti io, madre, lo vedevo
strano anche se lui sembrava aver affrontato tutto con molta calma.
L'ho convinto ad andare da una brava psicoterapeuta che ho cercato chiedendo ovunque ed dopo
essere stata sicura che fosse quella giusta.
Sindrome traumatica da post incidente e l'ha aiutato anche con una terapia di un farmaco, durata 6 mesi.

Io in questo contesto ho sempre preso le mie goccine omeopatiche, ma per prima cosa vivevo un dolore
diverso, seconda cosa ero adulta e quindi più forte ma quanto ho sofferto lo ricordo ancora e preferisco
non pensarci e vedere che ora mio figlio è sereno. .

Tu Daniele non puoi, non devi più pensare al suicidio, pensa a tua madre in primis e fatti aiutare da
un terapeuta, te lo dico da mamma


----------



## Minerva (6 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Daniele la vita è costellata di gioie e dolori, per tuo padre mi dispiace e posso capire la tua sofferenza
> che si rinnova essendo stata una morte provocata da qualcuno. E' un lutto molto grave.
> Però per quanto riguarda la tua ex devi fare un percorso che ti porti ad elaborare questo rancore e a
> dimenticarti della sua esistenza.
> ...


posso capire cosa hai passato ...bello leggere che ora è sereno


----------



## stellanuova (6 Ottobre 2011)

si è fin troppo sereno 
e chi lo vede piu' ?
lavora, si fa una doccia e poi va a casa della sua ragazza 
che vive sola ..... 
se si amano e sono felici lo sono anche io !


----------



## stellanuova (7 Ottobre 2011)

mi dice :  serata con i soliti amici, se non ti dispiace
io : ma figurati, vai .....

prima volta che esce dopo la scoperta ed è ovvio che
devo dargli fiducia ma avrei preferito che fosse già
rincasato e invece no .... :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2011)

think positive


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> mi dice :  serata con i soliti amici, se non ti dispiace
> io : ma figurati, vai .....
> 
> prima volta che esce dopo la scoperta ed è ovvio che
> ...


Ma io dico...
Una donna bellissima come te...
Ma porco cazzo...
Cosa stai lì ad aspettarlo?
Esci anche tu eh?
La notte è giovane...


----------



## tesla (8 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io dico...
> Una donna bellissima come te...
> Ma porco cazzo...
> Cosa stai lì ad aspettarlo?
> ...


non so sai, ci sono persone che non aspettano altro che tu faccia la stessa cosa per allargarsi.
la mia ex mi diceva " vai vai, esci con altre, io non sono gelosa anzi mi vediamo che effetto mi fa"
col cavolo che l'ho fatto, aldilà della constatazione che per me c'era solo LEI sul pianeta, se avessi fatto così lei si sarebbe presa da un dito un braccio, avrei dato il "LA" per ulteriori svarioni da parte sua.
io ho badato a "contenere".
nel caso di stellanuova però potrebbe non essere una cattiva idea...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> non so sai, ci sono persone che non aspettano altro che tu faccia la stessa cosa per allargarsi.
> la mia ex mi diceva " vai vai, esci con altre, io non sono gelosa anzi mi vediamo che effetto mi fa"
> col cavolo che l'ho fatto, aldilà della constatazione che per me c'era solo LEI sul pianeta, se avessi fatto così lei si sarebbe presa da un dito un braccio, avrei dato il "LA" per ulteriori svarioni da parte sua.
> io ho badato a "contenere".
> nel caso di stellanuova però potrebbe non essere una cattiva idea...


Cavoli...
Che poro ingenuoto che sono...
Tesla posso chiederti una cosa?
Ma se una donna è innamorata di me...
E' normale che sia gelosa, che mi voglia tutto per sè, che preferisca la mia compagnia ad ogni altra?
O se mi dice le frasi in rosso...in realtà non è innamorata di me?


----------



## tesla (8 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cavoli...
> Che poro ingenuoto che sono...
> Tesla posso chiederti una cosa?
> Ma se una donna è innamorata di me...
> ...



eh, anche io la penso così. si può essere più o meno gelosi, ma zero assoluto secondo me non è possibile.
 lei mi diceva che non era gelosa perchè  era un sentimento che non  le apparteneva e bla bla bla, che  non sapeva cosa fosse la gelosia..... boh, cosa avrei potuto fare più che chiederle ulteriori spiegazioni e sperare che dio me la mandasse buona? 
anche io sospetto che non mi amasse come diceva o credeva....


----------



## stellanuova (10 Ottobre 2011)

Abbiamo sempre avuto i nostri spazi Conte, lui con gli amici suoi ed io con le amiche mie.

Oggi però l'ho stupito, sono stata fuori per lavoro e rientro domani ma era previsto da
tempo, per lavoro eh, solo che non l'ho mai chiamato nè ho risposto al cell come di solito 
faccio ed il risultato è stato 10 chiamate senza risposta, 14 sms..... a cui ho risposto 
con un solo sms poco fa "giornata intensa, sono davvero esausta, baci amore, buonananna"

Sa che dormo in un albergo, deve essere un po' geloso e sospettoso eccheccavoli 

Però riflettevo a cena con alcune colleghe mature (cioè datate) come me, la vita
di coppia è come il lavoro, cavoli ! se non ti impegni con strategie di marketing va tutto
a ..... put...ne


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Abbiamo sempre avuto i nostri spazi Conte, lui con gli amici suoi ed io con le amiche mie.
> 
> Oggi però l'ho stupito, sono stata fuori per lavoro e rientro domani ma era previsto da
> tempo, per lavoro eh, solo che non l'ho mai chiamato nè ho risposto al cell come di solito
> ...


Sulle strategie di Marketing...hai ragione...
Ecco perchè io dico sempre: ok pupa, abbiamo fatto dei buoni affari assieme no? Sei andata meglio tu, e meglio io...ora dividiamo la società.
Sull'altro aspetto...ahahahahaah...è geloso eh?
Lotharrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....leggi qua...
Se la moglie di Lothar fa questo...quello diventa un limone...
Pensa Lothar tua moglie via da sola per lavoro dorme in albergo...
Pensa tutti i mosconi che bussano alla porta...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Abbiamo sempre avuto i nostri spazi Conte, lui con gli amici suoi ed io con le amiche mie.
> 
> Oggi però l'ho stupito, sono stata fuori per lavoro e rientro domani ma era previsto da
> tempo, per lavoro eh, solo che non l'ho mai chiamato nè ho risposto al cell come di solito
> ...


Mitica!!!


----------



## lothar57 (10 Ottobre 2011)

no amico starei tranquillo,se vuole mi frega anche qua',per esempio dalla buona notte di ieri,si passa al ciao stasera alle 20....tempo ne avrebbe,come ne ho io.
Il problema e'...il marketing che simpaticamente cita l'amica Stella...sai cosa ha cominciato a fare mia moglie?
mi dice spesso''tanto lo so che ti dai fare fuori casa'',ovvio nego,ma la mia paura,come le dico,che si stia creando l'alibi
Per ricambiarmi....me lo meriterei comunque..anche perche'pensavo che questa mi avrebbe messo in pace.Invece no.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no amico starei tranquillo,se vuole mi frega anche qua',per esempio dalla buona notte di ieri,si passa al ciao stasera alle 20....tempo ne avrebbe,come ne ho io.
> Il problema e'...il marketing che simpaticamente cita l'amica Stella...sai cosa ha cominciato a fare mia moglie?
> mi dice spesso''tanto lo so che ti dai fare fuori casa'',ovvio nego,ma la mia paura,come le dico,che si stia creando l'alibi
> Per ricambiarmi....me lo meriterei comunque..anche perche'pensavo che questa mi avrebbe messo in pace.Invece no.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA...che gran donna è tua moglie...AHAHAHAHAH...
Dai posso prendere un caffettin con lei...dai faccio il bravo...dai Lothar...c'è amicizia...


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Ottobre 2011)

*Gira gira*



lothar57 ha detto:


> no amico starei tranquillo,se vuole mi frega anche qua',per esempio dalla buona notte di ieri,si passa al ciao stasera alle 20....tempo ne avrebbe,come ne ho io.
> Il problema e'...il marketing che simpaticamente cita l'amica Stella...sai cosa ha cominciato a fare mia moglie?
> mi dice spesso''tanto lo so che ti dai fare fuori casa'',ovvio nego,ma la mia paura,come le dico,che si stia creando l'alibi
> Per ricambiarmi....me lo meriterei comunque..anche perche'pensavo che questa mi avrebbe messo in pace.Invece no.


La frittata che ti torna in testa!!!!!!



ciao blu


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La frittata che ti torna in testa!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ciao blu


No vedrai...che colpi di scena...
Il vecchio diavolo spellacchiato...ne sa una più del diavolo...
E' cresciuto in trincea!
Nella giungla...
Si salva sempre in corner...


----------



## stellanuova (14 Ottobre 2011)

Questa sera abbiamo conosciuto la morosa del nostro unico figlio che ha 22 anni
E' una ragazza bella, simpatica, carattere forte, mi piace.
Siamo andati a cena fuori, è stato piacevole e lei si sbaciucchiava mio
figlio con occhio adorante elogiando pregi e difetti.
La discussione al ritorno tra me e mio marito : lui pende dalle sue labbra
e questo non va bene, non mi piace.
Io a tavola avevo visto me e lui 30 anni fa e questo mi era piaciuto.
Sono innamorati, durera' non durerà, chi puo' dirlo ?
Capisco che ora siamo genitori e pure datati ma non si ricorda come
eravamo, io invece sì .... e lui mi ha anche cornificato di recente,
non dimentico questo.
Adesso lui ronfa ma dobbiamo parlarne.
Invece di essere contento questa donna lo infastidisce, perchè ???


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Questa sera abbiamo conosciuto la morosa del nostro unico figlio che ha 22 anni
> E' una ragazza bella, simpatica, carattere forte, mi piace.
> Siamo andati a cena fuori, è stato piacevole e lei si sbaciucchiava mio
> figlio con occhio adorante elogiando pregi e difetti.
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....
Fosse tuo marito è sconcertato...da...le nuove donne...dai su!
Una ventenne di oggi non è certo come quelle di trenta anni fa...ora o righi dritto o cambiano moroso all'istante...
Vedi la mia adorata nipotina...eheheheheeh...il suo moroso non voleva che andasse all'università...zio pincy...ne parliamo? Eheheheeheh...una serata con lo zio pincy...e ha fanculizzato moroso...e si è iscritta a Economia e Commercio...

Versione più boccacesca...forse tuo marito vorrebbe essere al posto di tuo figlio...
Mica ora può godere certamente di una donna adorante, ma di una donna consapevole no?

Macchè datati...
Hai uno spirito te...che è fantastico...dai muovi il tuo fantastico culetto e vieni al raduno!


----------



## lothar57 (14 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....
> Fosse tuo marito è sconcertato...da...le nuove donne...dai su!
> Una ventenne di oggi non è certo come quelle di trenta anni fa...ora o righi dritto o cambiano moroso all'istante...
> Vedi la mia adorata nipotina...eheheheheeh...il suo moroso non voleva che andasse all'università...zio pincy...ne parliamo? Eheheheeheh...una serata con lo zio pincy...e ha fanculizzato moroso...e si è iscritta a Economia e Commercio...
> ...


Sai che sono cosi'tutte?Ho saputo per interposta come la fidanzata tratta il figlio di amici...guai se non el'ombra..ha preso molti amci perche'c'e'solo lei...il mio amico,il padre,gli ha detto''be'guardarti in giro non c'e'solo quellaììe lui si incazzato''ma scherzi?io sono fedele..me la sposero''''ahahhahahahah che invornito..20 anni brutta eta'..

ahahahhah bella la versione boccacesca,,anche mio moglie mi dice..sono curiosa di vedere come ti comporti quando le porterenno a casa....

sei riuscito a vederle il lato b....io..non ci avevo fatto caso....ahahahahhhh cosa sei


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Questa sera abbiamo conosciuto la morosa del nostro unico figlio che ha 22 anni
> E' una ragazza bella, simpatica, carattere forte, mi piace.
> Siamo andati a cena fuori, è stato piacevole e lei si sbaciucchiava mio
> figlio con occhio adorante elogiando pregi e difetti.
> ...


Normalissimo. In fondo non è male. Indica che il tuo figlio andrà d'accordissimo con questa ragazza, che nel modo e nel fare è molto simile a te ... e per questo sta rivivendo una renaissance


----------



## tesla (14 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Invece di essere contento questa donna lo infastidisce, perchè ???


è invidioso


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> è invidioso


Ma tesla...
Mia moglie mi dice sempre che quando mia figlia avrà dei ragazzi...io sarò gelosissimo...
Ma se potessi...eheheheheeh...la darei in isposa...al figlio più giovane di Lothar!


----------



## stellanuova (15 Ottobre 2011)

ne abbiamo parlato .... la ritiene bella, intellgente e molto matura per la sua età,
vive sola e si mantiene lavorando, secondo mio marito, lei è troppo avanti per
nostro figlio e lo sta dominando ...... 

io credo invece che sarà un'esperienza utile per crescere e maturare poi si vedra'

l'invidia c'è .... c'è eccome ......l'ha definita una grandissima gnocca 

Conteeee Lotharrrrrr aiutoooooo


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> ne abbiamo parlato .... la ritiene bella, intellgente e molto matura per la sua età,
> vive sola e si mantiene lavorando, secondo mio marito, lei è troppo avanti per
> nostro figlio e lo sta dominando ......
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA...
Mitica eh? 
Leggete qua le nuove donne: VIVE DA SOLA e si MANTIENE LAVORANDO...

Stella...quando la gnocca c'è noi ci siamo..come sai Lothar non è operativo nei we...perchè fa l'angelo custode del talamo nuziale...
Ma cosa possiamo fare per questa ragazza?

Ma io e Lothar...sappiamo benissimo CHI comanda in casa...capisci?
Abbiamo pagato a caro prezzo le nostre disobbedienze...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> ne abbiamo parlato .... la ritiene bella, intellgente e molto matura per la sua età,
> vive sola e si mantiene lavorando, secondo mio marito, *lei è troppo avanti per
> nostro figlio e lo sta dominando *......
> 
> ...


La stessa cosa che fai col tuo martito


----------



## Ultimo (15 Ottobre 2011)

Bello leggere le ultime due pagine! 
Forse tuo marito ha un ricordo della sua gioventù ed ora per riflesso della sua..ehm maturità?  Probabilmente è l'unione di tantissimi fattori, ( ricordi gioventù con te al centro, ricordi del matrimonio iniziale con fantasie di figli e della loro crescita,presenza della realtà attuale, gelosia, pizzico d'invidia, .............................................. nei puntini mettiamo tanto e tanto altro.) 
Un bacione a tuo figlio e fidanzata..... che sono se Dio vuole, la continuazione dei loro genitori in questa terra


----------



## tesla (15 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> ne abbiamo parlato .... la ritiene bella, intellgente e molto matura per la sua età,
> vive sola e si mantiene lavorando, secondo mio marito, lei è troppo avanti per
> nostro figlio e lo sta dominando ......


la definirei "proiezione". tu sei troppo avanti per tuo marito, sei il suo specchio, il suo giudice, colei che ha le chiavi e, in poche parole, è lui che si sente dominato


----------



## lothar57 (15 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Stellanuova, che vi preoccupate? O tuo figlio o lei nel giro di un paio di anni saranno cornuti e mazziati? Il mondo dei giovani girano così, fanno in fretta a svicolare dalla cosa giusta per gettarsi nel baratro di schifezza, poi sta ai genitori rettificare questi comportamenti, ma è il poi. Per esperienza stellanuova? Spera che si lascino prima o poii, spera davvero in questo e non perchè lei lo domina o perch altroi, ma perchè nel mondo moderno prima o poi se uno non si è scopato almeno altre 128 persone (ovviamente è una potenza di 2) si sente fallito ed inizia, spera davvero che finisca prima chje si facciano tanto male.


va bene che dite..a fag tot mi....pero'perche'continui a parlare di situazioni che conosci??
Daniele il mondo e'quello reale fatto di traditori,cornuti,caterpillar che passano sopra a tutti.
Che cavolo di consigli dai a Stella???mah..se tutti facessero come me ci sarebbero meno prblemi,amico..


----------



## sienne (15 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao Lothar,

Su dai, non raccontarla …

Se tutti facessero come te … 
vorrei proprio vedere se ti andasse bene, se tua moglie facesse come te …

sienne


----------



## lothar57 (15 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lothar,
> 
> Su dai, non raccontarla …
> 
> ...


Buongiorno Sienne,mi sono espresso male.
Intendevo dire che Daniele si pone troppi problemi,invece io essendo terreno e poco sentimentale no.
Be'mia moglie sarebbe meglio di no,nel senso che dici tu,alla mia amica,invece ho appena detto che faccia quello che vuole,basta che lo sappia.


----------



## Daniele (15 Ottobre 2011)

Amica amica amica...perchè sbomballare una così bella parola per defininire la tua scrofa che si fa sgalletare da te all'insaputa di tua moglie, quella cosa li non è amicizia, non ci arriva manco ai calcagni di una amicizia, quindi inziamo a chiamare le cose con il loro nome, la sboldra maiala sgallettata che ti trombi, ecco la definizione giusta ;-)


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amica amica amica...perchè sbomballare una così bella parola per defininire la tua scrofa che si fa sgalletare da te all'insaputa di tua moglie, quella cosa li non è amicizia, non ci arriva manco ai calcagni di una amicizia, quindi inziamo a chiamare le cose con il loro nome, la sboldra maiala sgallettata che ti trombi, ecco la definizione giusta ;-)


Ma come ti permetti?
Visto come sei?
Quando Lothar diceva...ah quelle che vengono con me sono troie...allora giù botte, dall'establishiment femminile di tradi...
Allora lui, pur di far contente le maestre di vita...si è ingentilito...e le chiama amiche...
Sono innamoramenti de coa...
Ora tu vuoi che la chiami sboldra maiala...
Non è giusto eh?
E guai però vedere in te...uno povero sfigato eh? Guai!


----------



## Daniele (15 Ottobre 2011)

Secondo me le donne che si fanno dar su da Lothar non sono amiche, è offensivo usare quella parola solo per non offendere donne che hanno tradito e sono quindi nella fase di sgallettate.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Secondo me le donne che si fanno dar su da Lothar non sono amiche, è offensivo usare quella parola solo per non offendere donne che hanno tradito e sono quindi nella fase di sgallettate.


Insomma la Matra definisce quei maschi "amichetti"...e non dici niente...
Lothar definisce "amiche" le sue frequentazioni sessuali...e non ti sta bene.

Noi tutti però dobbiamo sempre sorbirci la pletora di insulti a persone che nulla hanno a che vedere con te.
Insulta solo chi conosci e che ti ha fatto del male...
Gli altri...lasciali perdere...dai su...


----------



## Daniele (15 Ottobre 2011)

Amichette ed amichetti danno il senso, ma amici mi spiace è un altro genere di rapporto, si è al livello della bestemmia bella e buona.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amichette ed amichetti danno il senso, ma amici mi spiace è un altro genere di rapporto, si è al livello della bestemmia bella e buona.


Lothar hai sentito?
Scrivi amichette sennò Daniele soffre...
E' che sentire dire amichetta a Lothar...sa di effeminato...
Lothar che ne dici di Fagiane?


----------



## Daniele (15 Ottobre 2011)

Lothar è effeminato, se no non avrebbe quel estremo bisogno di dimostrare la sua mascolinità in maniera così esagerata. Quando vedo uomini che non devono chiedere mai...vedo dei gay repressi il più delle volte


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lothar è effeminato, se no non avrebbe quel estremo bisogno di dimostrare la sua mascolinità in maniera così esagerata. Quando vedo uomini che non devono chiedere mai...vedo dei gay repressi il più delle volte


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA...dai cucciolo...esci con me e Lothar una volta...che ti facciamo vedere noi...chi è effeminato...
Lothar è cumfemminato...AHAHAHAHAHA...pieno di donne...AHAHAHAHAAHAH


----------



## stellanuova (17 Ottobre 2011)

certo è che c'e' sempre molto da scoprire nella vita

interessante quello che avete scritto, le proiezioni ed io che sono dominante nel nostro rapporto
quindi lui vede nella coppia figlio-morosa uno specchio e qualcosa che lo infastidisce .....

l'ho pensato anche io dato che a me lei non sembra così dominante e facendoglielo notare 
lui ha risposto che il nostro rapporto è sempre stato paritario, nessuno dei due ha mai dominato
anzi siamo complementari .... 

chiedendo a mio figlio quali sono stati i commenti della ragazza su di noi ha risposto :
si è sentita subito a suo agio, siete simpatici, 
di papà ha detto che è un bell'uomo, di te che sei una donna molto intelligente

forse è questo l'essere complementari :rotfl:


----------



## stellanuova (17 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele, mio figlio ha 22 anni e alla sua età noi ci siamo messi insieme e sono passati
30 anni. Considerando che i tempi sono molto cambiati io mi auguro che sia solo una
bella esperienza anche se di ragazze ne ha già avute e questa è la prima che ci ha voluto
presentare. Probabilmente perchè il rapporto è cominciato a febbraio e da agosto non
dorme quasi più a casa ma da lei, che condivide un'appartamento con un'amica.
Credo che anche questo sia importante, poi si vedrà se è solo passione o se il rapporto
durerà nel tempo. Se durerà tanto come il nostro sarà per alchimia e per affinità mentale, forse per 
fortuna o c.ulo o destino.
Ho cercato di trasmettere a mio figlio come ci si deve comportare con una donna,
sempre con rispetto e sincerità, senza offendere o calpestare i sentimenti altrui. 
Credo che la figura materna sia molto importante per un figlio maschio, non sono
la classica madre italiana chioccia.
E' altrettanto importante la figura paterna per una donna.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Daniele, mio figlio ha 22 anni e alla sua età noi ci siamo messi insieme e sono passati
> 30 anni. Considerando che i tempi sono molto cambiati io mi auguro che sia solo una
> bella esperienza anche se di ragazze ne ha già avute e questa è la prima che ci ha voluto
> presentare. Probabilmente perchè il rapporto è cominciato a febbraio e da agosto non
> ...


Wovl...la figura materna...wovl...
Sai sono stato anche troppo bravo a venire fuori come sono venuto fuori...
La figura materna è stata disastrosa per me...lei con un cacciavite che mi istillava perni nel cervello e mio nonno con una pazienza totale...che gli toglieva...
Ancora oggi se una donna assume atteggiamenti che mi ricordano mia madre io vado in angoscia...e mi ripeto come un mantra...non sono un bambino cattivo che fa piangere la mamma e che per questo andrà all'inferno!

Sulla figura paterna sto lavorando...
Ho una figlia del resto...molto simile a me e che mi imita in tutto...
L'ultima che ha tirato fuori è che vuole un raduno con i figli di quelli di tradi...


----------



## stellanuova (17 Ottobre 2011)

Il mestiere di genitore è difficilissimo e si fa presto a fare danni.
Nessuno ti insegna cosa sia meglio fare.
Ho cercato di non commettere gli errori che i miei genitori hanno
commesso con me e mio fratello per troppa rigidità e chiusura
mentale.
Non sono sua amica ma sono una madre aperta a cui si possono
chiedere consigli, con cui ci si puo' confidare, una madre che non 
giudica ma dialoga.
Infatti io so di lui cose che mio marito non saprà mai. 

Troppo forte la contessina che vuole fare il raduno con i figli dei forumisti


----------



## lothar57 (17 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA...dai cucciolo...esci con me e Lothar una volta...che ti facciamo vedere noi...chi è effeminato...
> Lothar è cumfemminato...AHAHAHAHAHA...pieno di donne...AHAHAHAHAAHAH


lòo leggo adesso..ma csa gli ha preso??io con lui sono stato corretto e gentile,ma ora basta ma come si permette??la mia amica si fa'un culo cosi'per trovare un lavoro,trovato finalmente!!,e'di una dolcezza e sensibilita'rare,le ho scritto una porcheria su fb e me ne ha scritte di tutti i colori,e per lui sarebbe unatroia??

maestre facciamo due pesi o due misure????santa donna quella ha fatto stambecco del..Polesine l'invornito....oh ferraresi ne conosco tanti,,,in genere sono svegli e furbi,,,ma questo...non is legge


----------



## lothar57 (17 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amica amica amica...perchè sbomballare una così bella parola per defininire la tua scrofa che si fa sgalletare da te all'insaputa di tua moglie, quella cosa li non è amicizia, non ci arriva manco ai calcagni di una amicizia, quindi inziamo a chiamare le cose con il loro nome, la sboldra maiala sgallettata che ti trombi, ecco la definizione giusta ;-)



buttati nel Po Daniele sperando passi vicinoi casa sei ignorante...non ti permettere di nominare mai la donna.sono stato chiaro???che tra parentesi uno come te lo rulla.....e comunque te la sogn la notte...VAI AL DIAVOLO


----------



## Daniele (17 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Daniele, mio figlio ha 22 anni e alla sua età noi ci siamo messi insieme e sono passati
> 30 anni. Considerando che i tempi sono molto cambiati io mi auguro che sia solo una
> bella esperienza anche se di ragazze ne ha già avute e questa è la prima che ci ha voluto
> presentare. Probabilmente perchè il rapporto è cominciato a febbraio e da agosto non
> ...


I tempi sono cambiati Stellanuova, purtroppo anche gli amici fanno la loor parte nella educazione di un giovane, fino ai 25 anni un ragazzo o una ragazza sono da considerare mine vaganti, dopo si stabilizzano. Pensa, credo con sincerità che il padre della mia ex ci abbia messo tutto se stesso per insegnare valori come onestà e rispetto a sua figlia (lui è una persona che merita il mio rispetto), lei invece ha dimostrato al mondo di essere una donnetta, una piccola mignottella senza palle, ma è lo status attuale. Forse a 30 anni avrà interiorizzato la sua vita e gli insegnamenti di suo padre per capire che merdata ha fatto, ma fidati, per ora vivi la cosa come una bella esperienza di tuo figlio.


----------



## Daniele (17 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> buttati nel Po Daniele sperando passi vicinoi casa sei ignorante...non ti permettere di nominare mai la donna.sono stato chiaro???che tra parentesi uno come te lo rulla.....e comunque te la sogn la notte...VAI AL DIAVOLO


Ignorante non sono Lothar, io ho avuto la mia laurea con la mia sola fatica personale, senza chiedere aiuto a nessuno. Del resto reputo una mignotta una mignotta, quindi non offendere la parola amicizia con una ninfomane trombatrice, è una offesa a tutte le donne che sono davvero amiche di un uomo.


----------



## stellanuova (18 Ottobre 2011)

*Pensa, credo con sincerità che il padre della mia ex ci abbia messo tutto se stesso per insegnare valori come onestà e rispetto a sua figlia*

Quindi secondo te lei si è comportata con tanta leggerezza (mi riferisco al coatto più adulto che andava cmq tro.mbato anche se stava con te) perchè frequentava amicizie sbagliate ? (zocco.lette ....)
Ma come si fa a stare con te che sei integerrimo e nello stesso tempo frequentare gente così bassa ??
O non sceglieva te o non sceglieva loro.


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2011)

No stellanuova, tutti i giovani di adesso sono bacati nella testa, hanno idee di avcere diritti che non hanno, che non possiedono e che non sono diritti. Se tradiscono...in fondo loro hanno diritto ad essere felici, no? Poi se gli si chiede se il diritto adm esserlo dovrebbe essere esteso anche ai loro relativi cornuti sorridono e dicono che non è colpa loro se una persona soffre per questo, in fondo, che cosa hanno fatto di così orribile, al mondo c'è gente che uccide altra gente, no?


----------



## stellanuova (18 Ottobre 2011)

no dai ... Daniele, non tutti ! ! !


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> no dai ... Daniele, non tutti ! ! !


Una percentuale che rasenta il totale stellanuova, tutti convinti di avere certi diritti dalla vita, tutti certi di valere qualcosa e perchè hanno avuto una laurea del mulino bianco in cui si attesta che sanno ancora mangiare, respirare e che hanno quel minimo di sale in zucca che gli concede la capacità di non mangiare la cacca, ma quando senti parlare questi di lavoro e dire frasi come "non ho studiato mica 5 anni per fare questo!" ed il lavoro che fanno è quello che sarebbe quello per cui hanno studiato, capisci che sono persone altamente viziate ed inutili. Per ora e per fortuna mi diverto a fare alcune macchine e collaudarmele da solo, ma questo solo per altre 2 settimane, dopo prenderò del tutto servizio nel mio ufficio.


----------



## stellanuova (18 Ottobre 2011)

Adesso ho capito cosa vuoi dire ed è davvero deprimente considerando che
di questi tempi ci sono persone laureate da decenni che hanno perso il lavoro 
o sono in cassa integrazione e si adattano a fare qualsiasi cosa per campare.
E non si meritano figli così dopo aver fatto sacrifici per farli studiare.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Adesso ho capito cosa vuoi dire ed è davvero deprimente considerando che
> di questi tempi ci sono persone laureate da decenni che hanno perso il lavoro
> o sono in cassa integrazione e si adattano a fare qualsiasi cosa per campare.
> E non si meritano figli così dopo aver fatto sacrifici per farli studiare.


Mah...bisogna vedere che sacrifici hanno affrontato questi ragazzi...
Io per riuscire a studiare ciò che volevo dovetti arrangiarmi...
Se studi medicina ti manteniamo...se studi musica ti tagliamo i viveri...

AHAHAHAHA...
Senti questa ( tenti a Stermì)...
Mia madre non voleva che andassi a Bologna a studiare...perchè sarei diventato...comunista!

Le risposi che si sbagliava...e che sarei diventato sporcacion!


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Adesso ho capito cosa vuoi dire ed è davvero deprimente considerando che
> di questi tempi ci sono persone laureate da decenni che hanno perso il lavoro
> o sono in cassa integrazione e si adattano a fare qualsiasi cosa per campare.
> E non si meritano figli così dopo aver fatto sacrifici per farli studiare.


Appunto, e non è solo una persona che ha detto questo! Io mi sono preso le chiavi a brugola e via quando sono in collaudo a montare o modificare aggeggi che non sto a spiegare a cosa servono, ma che valgono migliaia di euro, il tutto in compagnia di un abile montatore e collaudatore che mi insegna tutti gli accorgimenti che servono e pensa, sono l'unico product manager della azienda che conosce con mano quello che dovrà gestire e di questo nje vado orgoglioso, mentre questi giovincelli fanno fatica ad uscire di casa e a farsi una vita come si dovrebbe, bambini fino a 30 anni! 
Io il primo gennaio mi trasferirò a Bologna nella mia nuova casa, presa con la mia ragazza e avevo sempre detto che dopo la laurea me ne sarei andato di casa, anche perchè bisogna imparare ad essere capaci da soli.
Stella, come ho detto, anche se tuo figlio è uno in gamba, ricorda che esiste l'influenza del mondo che lo circonda che è molto ma molto frivolo e vuoto, potrà avere degli sbandamenti, ma anche se ha la sua età sii sempre sua madre.
Ciao ciao.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Appunto, e non è solo una persona che ha detto questo! Io mi sono preso le chiavi a brugola e via quando sono in collaudo a montare o modificare aggeggi che non sto a spiegare a cosa servono, ma che valgono migliaia di euro, il tutto in compagnia di un abile montatore e collaudatore che mi insegna tutti gli accorgimenti che servono e pensa, sono l'unico product manager della azienda che conosce con mano quello che dovrà gestire e di questo nje vado orgoglioso, mentre questi giovincelli fanno fatica ad uscire di casa e a farsi una vita come si dovrebbe, bambini fino a 30 anni!
> Io il primo gennaio mi trasferirò a Bologna nella mia nuova casa, presa con la mia ragazza e avevo sempre detto che dopo la laurea me ne sarei andato di casa, anche perchè bisogna imparare ad essere capaci da soli.
> Stella, come ho detto, anche se tuo figlio è uno in gamba, ricorda che esiste l'influenza del mondo che lo circonda che è molto ma molto frivolo e vuoto, potrà avere degli sbandamenti, ma anche se ha la sua età sii sempre sua madre.
> Ciao ciao.


Ma va?
Ma avete fatto un mutuo cointestato?
No eh?
Io ho comperato la mia casa a 23 anni.


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2011)

Ed io ho comprato le mie prime due auto a 18 anni, il che vale come una casa direi. Una casa è un oggetto, per te ha un valore, per me è una "caverna sintetica riadattata all'uso moderno", non vale più soldi di un affitto.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ed io ho comprato le mie prime due auto a 18 anni, il che vale come una casa direi. Una casa è un oggetto, per te ha un valore, per me è una "caverna sintetica riadattata all'uso moderno", non vale più soldi di un affitto.


Mah sai...un'auto si svaluta...
Io all'epoca se non mi sposavo, rivendevo l'immobile: cento milioni di lire secchi di guadagno...
Il problema era che mio nonno mi disse...se ti impegni per qualcosa ti regalo del denaro...
Se dicevo: mi compero la bmw, lui non mi dava il denaro...
GLi dissi se mi dai del denaro...finalmente parto per una casa tutta mia...
Lui mi disse...se investi questo denaro per la tua casa...ci sto!

Conoscevo bene mio nonno!


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2011)

Anche una casa si svaluta e parecchio. Ma la gente non sa che è così. Prendi una casa a 100, vivila, non sistemarla mai, falla diventare un rudere me scoprirai...che non varrà più 100, ma neppure 70. Una casa necessita di cure costanti, di investimenti piccoli ma continui che la rendono un investimento con rendita sotto lo zero...ma non ci si rende conto della cosa. L'oro è l'unico e grande bene rifugio, ma anche il platino, perchè no!


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Anche una casa si svaluta e parecchio. Ma la gente non sa che è così. Prendi una casa a 100, vivila, non sistemarla mai, falla diventare un rudere me scoprirai...che non varrà più 100, ma neppure 70. Una casa necessita di cure costanti, di investimenti piccoli ma continui che la rendono un investimento con rendita sotto lo zero...ma non ci si rende conto della cosa. L'oro è l'unico e grande bene rifugio, ma anche il platino, perchè no!


Ma cucciolo, io ho comperato sulla carta quella volta eh?
Non a immobile finito.
E ostia non sai quanta gente ha fatto soldi, investendo su immobili da edificare...
Poi li rivendi no?
Vero comunque ora il mercato immobiliare è un disastro...
Sull'oro non so che dirti...però difficile mangiare con quello.


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2011)

NOn si mangia neppure con il mattone, ma con l'oro...ammazza se si mangia e con il rame anche di più.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> NOn si mangia neppure con il mattone, ma con l'oro...ammazza se si mangia e con il rame anche di più.


ma hai visto che furti con il rame?
Casso ho detto ai frati della mia chiesa di far assicurare il coperto della nuova chiesa...è tutto in rame...


----------



## lothar57 (19 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cucciolo, io ho comperato sulla carta quella volta eh?
> Non a immobile finito.
> E ostia non sai quanta gente ha fatto soldi, investendo su immobili da edificare...
> Poi li rivendi no?
> ...


funesta notizia....Daniele a 20km da qua'...

Conte tu sai cosa sto facendo e ti dico che il mattone e'il migliore investimento possibile,penso che il guadagno si aggiri su 3 -4 volte la spesa per costruire,anche se e'vero che adesso il mercato dice -35% se vuoi vendere...ma se hai fretta.


----------



## stellanuova (7 Novembre 2011)

Riprendo tristemente il mio 3d per dirvi che lui è recidivo in generale e ho deciso di separarmi.
Una mia amica che frequenta siti di incontri ha visto una sua foto e mi sono iscritta,
credo che mio marito sia come Lothar ma siccome ora l'ho scoperto non posso accettarlo,
gli darei una bella accettata sul pisello.
Ho inventato una scusa di lavoro e non sono a casa da quel giorno, sono disgustata, 
disgustata per averlo perdonato, schifata ....
Devo uscire da tutto questo, ho 52 anni e sono una bella persona, cavoli !
ora a pezzetti ..... piccoli piccoli


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Riprendo tristemente il mio 3d per dirvi che lui è recidivo in generale e ho deciso di separarmi.
> Una mia amica che frequenta siti di incontri ha visto una sua foto e mi sono iscritta,
> credo che mio marito sia come Lothar ma siccome ora l'ho scoperto non posso accettarlo,
> gli darei una bella accettata sul pisello.
> ...


Sono veramente molto dispiaciuta. Tuo marito ha avuto la possibilità di ricominciare con una donna che gliene aveva data abbia possibilità. Immagino che la tua delusione sia doppia. Per quel poco che ti ho visto ma soprattutto per come ti leggo sei una bella persona e meriti di più. Un abbraccio


----------



## kay76 (7 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Riprendo tristemente il mio 3d per dirvi che lui è recidivo in generale e ho deciso di separarmi.
> Una mia amica che frequenta siti di incontri ha visto una sua foto e mi sono iscritta,
> credo che mio marito sia come Lothar ma siccome ora l'ho scoperto non posso accettarlo,
> gli darei una bella accettata sul pisello.
> ...


Ciao Stella,
mi dispiace molto. Immagino il tuo disgusto, la tua delusione, la tua rabbia per averlo perdonato.
E' stato proprio stupido a lasciarsi scappare una donna come te.

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Daniele (7 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Riprendo tristemente il mio 3d per dirvi che lui è recidivo in generale e ho deciso di separarmi.
> Una mia amica che frequenta siti di incontri ha visto una sua foto e mi sono iscritta,
> credo che mio marito sia come Lothar ma siccome ora l'ho scoperto non posso accettarlo,
> gli darei una bella accettata sul pisello.
> ...


Separazione e cerca di farlo diventare davvero povero.


----------



## Niko74 (7 Novembre 2011)

Mi dispiace molto...davvero. In bocca al lupo


----------



## Ultimo (8 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Riprendo tristemente il mio 3d per dirvi che lui è recidivo in generale e ho deciso di separarmi.
> Una mia amica che frequenta siti di incontri ha visto una sua foto e mi sono iscritta,
> credo che mio marito sia come Lothar ma siccome ora l'ho scoperto non posso accettarlo,
> gli darei una bella accettata sul pisello.
> ...


Ecco uno dei tanti motivi per il quale mi vergogno di essere uomo.
Da come scrivi sembri essere una persona molto equilibrata, non ti resta che affrontare le normali procedure di separazione senza cercare di avvelenarti più di tanto, fai pagare a lui lo scotto, senza che tu debba pagarne più di quanto già ne hai pagato.


----------



## Simy (8 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Riprendo tristemente il mio 3d per dirvi che lui è recidivo in generale e ho deciso di separarmi.
> Una mia amica che frequenta siti di incontri ha visto una sua foto e mi sono iscritta,
> credo che mio marito sia come Lothar ma siccome ora l'ho scoperto non posso accettarlo,
> gli darei una bella accettata sul pisello.
> ...


Mi dispiace davvero tanto Stella....ti capisco..capisco la tua rabbia e la tua delusione....
anche io perdonai e per poi scoprire che lui continuava a tradirmi.... 

ti meriti di meglio!
un abbraccio


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Riprendo tristemente il mio 3d per dirvi che lui è recidivo in generale e ho deciso di separarmi.
> Una mia amica che frequenta siti di incontri ha visto una sua foto e mi sono iscritta,
> credo che mio marito sia come Lothar ma siccome ora l'ho scoperto non posso accettarlo,
> gli darei una bella accettata sul pisello.
> ...


mi dispiace un casino Stella, cerca di non perdere mai di vista che TU sei una bella persona, fatti forza e ... per quello che posso... sono qui. Un abbraccio.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi dispiace un casino Stella, cerca di non perdere mai di vista che TU sei una bella persona, fatti forza e ... per quello che posso... sono qui. Un abbraccio.


Si lei è davvero una bellissima persona...
Ma porc...non oso pensare...ehi su ehm...ok...io no posso dire niente...ma...uhm..
Bon un abbraccio ciao...stella...uf..


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si lei è davvero una bellissima persona...
> Ma porc...non oso pensare...ehi su ehm...ok...io no posso dire niente...ma...uhm..
> Bon un abbraccio ciao...stella...uf..


Mi piacerebbe saper cosa ne pensi


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe saper cosa ne pensi


Che lui è un mona.
Quando ti sei fatto beccare...la partita è chiusa.
Se sta scritto di perdonare settanta volte sette, sta pure scritto di mettersi d'accordo prima con un nemico, perchè esso non ti porti in tribunale, sta scritto che tu devi riprendere il fratello che sbaglia, non ti ascolta lo porti davanti a testimoni, non ti ascolta ancora sia un estraneo per te.
Se uno dice, ok, dai ho sbagliato perdonami, ho capito il male che ti ho fatto ricostruiamo...ok...
Cioè io fossi stato lui, e ci tenevo a mia moglie, mi sarei cancellato da fb, e non avrei più combinato niente.
Cioè non mi sarei neppure più messo in tentazione.
Altresì se invece volevo continuare i miei inciucini....ti dicevo...io sono così cara: prendere o lasciare.
Cara io voglio vivere così...vuoi la separazion? Ok...chi ti tiene?

Non va bene continuare a tirare la corda, tanto lei sopporta, tanto lei mi perdona.
Arriva il brutto giorno in cui le paghi tutte quante e con gli interessi.


----------



## Simy (8 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che lui è un mona.
> Quando ti sei fatto beccare...la partita è chiusa.
> Se sta scritto di perdonare settanta volte sette, sta pure scritto di mettersi d'accordo prima con un nemico, perchè esso non ti porti in tribunale, sta scritto che tu devi riprendere il fratello che sbaglia, non ti ascolta lo porti davanti a testimoni, non ti ascolta ancora sia un estraneo per te.
> Se uno dice, ok, dai ho sbagliato perdonami, ho capito il male che ti ho fatto ricostruiamo...ok...
> ...


Bravo! Quoto e se posso ti approvo


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Bravo! Quoto e se posso ti approvo


Idem


----------



## Eliade (8 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Riprendo tristemente il mio 3d per dirvi che lui è recidivo in generale e ho deciso di separarmi.
> Una mia amica che frequenta siti di incontri ha visto una sua foto e mi sono iscritta,
> credo che mio marito sia come Lothar ma siccome ora l'ho scoperto non posso accettarlo,
> gli darei una bella accettata sul pisello.
> ...


 Mi spiace davvero tanto!
Ti lascio un abbraccio.


----------



## aristocat (8 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Riprendo tristemente il mio 3d per dirvi che lui è recidivo in generale e ho deciso di separarmi.
> Una mia amica che frequenta siti di incontri ha visto una sua foto e mi sono iscritta,
> credo che mio marito sia come Lothar ma siccome ora l'ho scoperto non posso accettarlo,
> gli darei una bella accettata sul pisello.
> ...


 Se hai valutato che - messi sulla bilancia tutti i pregi e difetti di tuo marito - non puoi più accettare di conviverci insieme, ti auguro di essere forte per affrontare la parte brutta di questo tuo nuovo percorso (separazione, tribunale, dolore figli + tuo)... e, nel mentre, di conoscere persone, vivere situazioni che possano ridarti il sorriso...
Un abbraccio
xxxxx


----------



## Diletta (8 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Riprendo tristemente il mio 3d per dirvi che lui è recidivo in generale e ho deciso di separarmi.
> Una mia amica che frequenta siti di incontri ha visto una sua foto e mi sono iscritta,
> credo che mio marito sia come Lothar ma siccome ora l'ho scoperto non posso accettarlo,
> gli darei una bella accettata sul pisello.
> ...


Cara Stellanuova,
capisco tutto il tuo sdegno e disgusto, mi permetto solo di chiederti se sei sicurissima della scelta fatta.
Una vita insieme è tanta roba.
Ma lui, tuo marito, l'hai più risentito?
Sarà in piena crisi di mezza età, forse ha solo bisogno di un supporto psicologico, scusa...avanzo solo delle ipotesi.
Sei convinta che sia un "Lothar" da sempre?
Ne hai le prove?
Non è mia intenzione fare l'avvocato difensore del marito, ti suggerisco solo di pensarci ancora un po' su perché a caldo si possono prendere delle decisioni che si rivelano poi non essere quelle più giuste, ma solo quelle più dolorose e non vorrei che il dolore che inevitabilmente dovrai subire fosse più forte di quello che stai provando ora. 
Ti sono vicina anch'io, come tutti gli altri qui


----------



## Nocciola (9 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Stellanuova,
> capisco tutto il tuo sdegno e disgusto, mi permetto solo di chiederti se sei sicurissima della scelta fatta.
> Una vita insieme è tanta roba.
> Ma lui, tuo marito, l'hai più risentito?
> ...


Diletta, l'ha beccato poco tempo fà , l'ha perdonato e lui l'ha rifatto....Non credo ci sia da capire nulla.


----------



## Diletta (9 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Diletta, l'ha beccato poco tempo fà , l'ha perdonato e lui l'ha rifatto....Non credo ci sia da capire nulla.


Sì, farfalla, hai ragione, ma vorrei sapere cosa dice lui al riguardo.
Mi sembra perfino impossibile che uno sia così immaturo e irresponsabile da non capire cosa stava perdendo, se con sua moglie ci stava bene.
O forse la spiegazione è proprio questa: il suo matrimonio non gli sta più a cuore, allora a questo punto che si chiuda al più presto la partita con lui.
Ma questo lo può sapere solo Stella.
Che cose spiacevoli


----------



## Simy (9 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Diletta, l'ha beccato poco tempo fà , l'ha perdonato e lui l'ha rifatto....Non credo ci sia da capire nulla.


:up:


----------



## tesla (9 Novembre 2011)

diletta, uno canta e porta la croce e l'altro si fa gli affaracci suoi?
non funziona così, a preoccuparsi delle conseguenze e a salvare il rapporto bisogna essere in due.
mi sembra che stellanuova abbia bisogno di incoraggiamenti non dubbi 

@stellanuova: coraggio, un sorriso per te


----------



## lunaiena (9 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Riprendo tristemente il mio 3d per dirvi che lui è recidivo in generale e ho deciso di separarmi.
> Una mia amica che frequenta siti di incontri ha visto una sua foto e mi sono iscritta,
> credo che mio marito sia come Lothar ma siccome ora l'ho scoperto non posso accettarlo,
> gli darei una bella accettata sul pisello.
> ...



Fai bene a stare lontano da lui ...
Ma le crisi ,parlo di lui ,arrivano e quando ci sei dentro nn sai neanche perche fai certe cose ma le fai ....
Non lo sto giustificando....
e neanche a te di capire perche lo fa perche nn credo lo sappia neanche lui....

ciao....


----------



## Ultimo (9 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, farfalla, hai ragione, ma vorrei sapere cosa dice lui al riguardo.
> Mi sembra perfino impossibile che uno sia così immaturo e irresponsabile da non capire cosa stava perdendo, se con sua moglie ci stava bene.
> O forse la spiegazione è proprio questa: il suo matrimonio non gli sta più a cuore, allora a questo punto che si chiuda al più presto la partita con lui.
> Ma questo lo può sapere solo Stella.
> Che cose spiacevoli


Diletta se ho ben capito l'ha tradita due volte! 
A stellanuova probabilmente farebbe piacere sapere le motivazioni, ma non credo abbia voglia di confrontarsi con una persona così meschina! scusami stellanuova.... ti chiedo anche perdono per farti capire che usando certe espressioni so che posso farti male. ma..... insomma due volte senza avere il coraggio dopo la prima volta di venire da te e dirti ..... ti lascio per un'altra....


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Diletta se ho ben capito l'ha tradita due volte!
> A stellanuova probabilmente farebbe piacere sapere le motivazioni, ma non credo abbia voglia di confrontarsi con una persona così meschina! scusami stellanuova.... ti chiedo anche perdono per farti capire che usando certe espressioni so che posso farti male. ma..... insomma due volte senza avere il coraggio dopo la prima volta di venire da te e dirti ..... ti lascio per un'altra....


Ma porc...non è ti lascio per un'altra...cazzo...
Qua è...scusa cara...mi sono scopato un'altra...
E' molto differente la cosa...eh?


----------



## stellanuova (9 Novembre 2011)

Vi ringrazio molto, mi ha fatto davvero piacere leggervi e sento che mi siete davvero vicini.
Cosa dice lui ?
Che non ha fatto niente di male, che non ha mai incontrato di persona nessuna donna,
che ha solo voluto giocare, che ama solo me, che sono esagerata a prenderla così male ecc ecc
Io non gli credo e sono stanca di questi giochini, mi sembra stia regredendo ma nemmeno 
nostro figlio che ha 22 anni si comporta così !
Dovrei fregarmene e lasciarlo fare mi suggerisce un'amica, perchè è un po' farfallone, ama piacere
ma ama solo me.
Fregarmene ???
Dopo quello che è successo a luglio doveva aver capito che questi giochini sono pericolosi
ma soprattutto che io non accetto questi comportamenti.
Vuole fare il cretino ? Che lo faccia pure ma vivendo da solo, da single.
Io ho sofferto ma lui ha resettato in fretta e questo non lo tollero.
Mi rendo conto che siamo diversi, molto diversi.
Lui sotto molti aspetti è un uomo straordinario ma sentimentalmente si sta rivelando una
merda. E dice pure che io esagero .....


----------



## lothar57 (9 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Riprendo tristemente il mio 3d per dirvi che lui è recidivo in generale e ho deciso di separarmi.
> Una mia amica che frequenta siti di incontri ha visto una sua foto e mi sono iscritta,
> credo che mio marito sia come Lothar ma siccome ora l'ho scoperto non posso accettarlo,
> gli darei una bella accettata sul pisello.
> ...



Carissima Stella anche se il tempo per stare qua'non l'avrei lo trovo,avendoti conosciuta mi spiace sul serio di leggere queste cose..ringrazio chi mi ha dato la dritta,ti leggo solo ora.
Perdonalo Stella non e'seriale,e la prova l'hai dal fatto che,ma capisco bene???,si e'iscritto alla chat con foto in vista.
Io quando l'ho facevo la tenevo nell'area segreta,e solo chi pareva a me  la vedeva.
Sai passati i 5o anni gli uomini diventano matti,mia moglie dice sia l'andropausa,io faccio cose che 4 anni non mi sarei sognato di fare.
Poi la chat conta poco....anch'io alle volte la facevo tanto per fare...Stella non buttare via 25anni di matrimonio,ti prego....rispondimi appena puoi..ciaoooo


----------



## Diletta (9 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porc...non è ti lascio per un'altra...cazzo...
> Qua è...scusa cara...mi sono scopato un'altra...
> E' molto differente la cosa...eh?


Meno male che tu conte l'hai vista come me.
Il marito non la vuole lasciare per un'altra, ha scopato un'altra.
Sì, la cosa è differente.
Quello che conta ora, però, è ciò che intende fare Stellanuova, per il suo benessere interiore e la sua serenità.
Solo questo conta.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Meno male che tu conte l'hai vista come me.
> Il marito non la vuole lasciare per un'altra, ha scopato un'altra.
> Sì, la cosa è differente.
> Quello che conta ora, però, è ciò che intende fare Stellanuova, per il suo benessere interiore e la sua serenità.
> Solo questo conta.


ma rettifico...se poi è solo una chat...casomai dovrebbe incazzarzi e dirgli...per me non hai mai tempo...ma per chattolare sul pc...lo trovi....no? Insomma a me non sembrano che le chat siano pericolose no?


----------



## lothar57 (9 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma rettifico...se poi è solo una chat...casomai dovrebbe incazzarzi e dirgli...per me non hai mai tempo...ma per chattolare sul pc...lo trovi....no? Insomma a me non sembrano che le chat siano pericolose no?


bravo e qui'sta il punto,,,vedi amico mio io la vedo cosi',avendola conosciuta immagino che il marito non sia uno che si accontenta della prima che si fa'avanti in chat,nel senso che la nostra amica e'una donna attraente,simpatica, e distinta.
Io credo di specchiarmi in una situazione simile,sai Conte quante ne ho conosciute inizialmente,appunto per paura della foto,al buio....ma erano donne che dopo 10 minuti le mollavo.
Nella chat in genere ci vanno delle disperate,e'difficile trovare,a  meno di non dire..basta che respiri,,io li'ci ho messo anni e anni,e solo ora ho trovato chi puo'recitare il ruolo,dell'altra donna,in soldoni sto povero mona di marito cosa hai poi fatto di tanto grave???e ripeto ci scommetto e se perdo vado in Fiera in minigonna alla notte con i trans,se ne ha incontrata una.....


----------



## kay76 (9 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> bravo e qui'sta il punto,,,vedi amico mio io la vedo cosi',avendola conosciuta immagino che il marito non sia uno che si accontenta della prima che si fa'avanti in chat,nel senso che la nostra amica e'una donna attraente,simpatica, e distinta.
> Io credo di specchiarmi in una situazione simile,sai Conte quante ne ho conosciute inizialmente,appunto per paura della foto,al buio....ma erano donne che dopo 10 minuti le mollavo.
> Nella chat in genere ci vanno delle disperate,e'difficile trovare,a  meno di non dire..basta che respiri,,io li'ci ho messo anni e anni,e solo ora ho trovato chi puo'recitare il ruolo,dell'altra donna,in soldoni sto povero mona di marito cosa hai poi fatto di tanto grave???e ripeto ci scommetto e se perdo vado in Fiera in minigonna alla notte con i trans,se ne ha incontrata una.....


Però Lothar, guardala un momento dalla parte di Stella: ti perdono senza neanche tante menate una scopata extra...perchè sò che il nostro rapporto è solido e può superare la cazzata....poi ti becco sulle chat di incontri con donnine....mi cadono i coglioni, scusa l'espressione. Anche se lui non ha incontrato nessuna ( e magari è veramente così) Stella ha tutto il diritto di mandarlo a quel paese,di sentirsi disgustata, di non accettare questo tipo di comportamento da parte del marito, che comunque dimostra che qualcosa (non sò cosa) che non va c'è, anche se non ha concretizzato.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (9 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Riprendo tristemente il mio 3d per dirvi che lui è recidivo in generale e ho deciso di separarmi.
> Una mia amica che frequenta siti di incontri ha visto una sua foto e mi sono iscritta,
> credo che mio marito sia come Lothar ma siccome ora l'ho scoperto non posso accettarlo,
> gli darei una bella accettata sul pisello.
> ...



Mi spiace infinitamente! In bocca al lupo per il tuo futuro!


----------



## Diletta (9 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio molto, mi ha fatto davvero piacere leggervi e sento che mi siete davvero vicini.
> Cosa dice lui ?
> Che non ha fatto niente di male, che non ha mai incontrato di persona nessuna donna,
> che ha solo voluto giocare, che ama solo me, che sono esagerata a prenderla così male ecc ecc
> ...


Magari potresti dargli una bella lezione del tipo di andarsene a vivere da solo per un periodo, lontano dalla famiglia, cosa che sono sicura non gli piacerebbe per niente.
Si accorgerebbe così di quanto sta per perdere perseverando con i suoi giochini.
Rifletti anche su quello che ti ha scritto Lothar (strano ma vero) riguardo alla crisi di mezza età, è possibilissimo che tuo marito ci sia proprio dentro.
Sei certa di voler buttare tutti quegli anni di matrimonio alle ortiche?
Perché non gli concedi una libera uscita, magari una gita tra uomini, così da sfogarsi bene bene e da non aver più bisogno di ricorrere alle squallide chat? 
A volte la soluzione può essere dietro l'angolo, se la si vuole trovare, senza ricorrere alle maniere estreme che portano tanto dolore.
Se poi ti ama ancora e soprattutto se tu lo ami ancora.


----------



## stellanuova (9 Novembre 2011)

grazie key  mi sono sono caduti i coglioni davvero .... :unhappy:

grazie a tutti, sto meglio quando sento un affetto sincero e tutte 
le considerazioni che fate, mi fanno bene, il mio cuore assorbe
da voi tanta positività.
Io sono un'altruista e lui un egoista, ci siamo incastrati così per 30 anni,
per quella famosa legge degli opposti che si attraggono, ha funzionato,
io sono sempre stata serena, abbiamo costruito tanto insieme e 
abbiamo condiviso tanti dolori insieme.

ma si è aperto il vaso di Pandora ..... e questo ha stravolto la mia vita


----------



## lothar57 (9 Novembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Però Lothar, guardala un momento dalla parte di Stella: ti perdono senza neanche tante menate una scopata extra...perchè sò che il nostro rapporto è solido e può superare la cazzata....poi ti becco sulle chat di incontri con donnine....mi cadono i coglioni, scusa l'espressione. Anche se lui non ha incontrato nessuna ( e magari è veramente così) Stella ha tutto il diritto di mandarlo a quel paese,di sentirsi disgustata, di non accettare questo tipo di comportamento da parte del marito, che comunque dimostra che qualcosa (non sò cosa) che non va c'è, anche se non ha concretizzato.


sarebbe assolutamente facile catalogare la mia risposta come solidarieta'maschile,al marito di Stella,pero'ragazzi stiamo calmi,lui ha fatto una cosa assolutamente innocua..senza offesa per nessuno,parliamo lingue diverse.fatevi 25 anni di matrimonio,con splendide donne come Stella o come la mia,ma....vediamo poi.la voglia viene,io non sono contento di dirlo,ma tant'e'........


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sarebbe assolutamente facile catalogare la mia risposta come solidarieta'maschile,al marito di Stella,pero'ragazzi stiamo calmi,lui ha fatto una cosa assolutamente innocua..senza offesa per nessuno,parliamo lingue diverse.fatevi 25 anni di matrimonio,con splendide donne come Stella o come la mia,ma....vediamo poi.la voglia viene,io non sono contento di dirlo,ma tant'e'........


Lothar corri allora a salvare quell'uomo...intervieni prima che sia troppo tardi no?
Lotharrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## lothar57 (10 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar corri allora a salvare quell'uomo...intervieni prima che sia troppo tardi no?
> Lotharrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Buongiorno amico mio,mi sono gia'attivato perche'la cosa mi tocca tantissimo...pero'prima sotto la doccia pensavo ch noi facciamo presto a dire..chisse ne frega e 'solo una scopata....non credo direi la stessa cosa se scoprissi che mia moglie va su.......it,alla ricerca di nuove emozioni.Pero'da li'a buttare via tutto ne corre.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Novembre 2011)

lothar, conte..... 
Io tradisco mia moglie ok ? mia moglie viene a saperlo, mi butta in faccia tutto, ed io vedo che lei sta male, fino a qua tutto ok giusto? 
ora io che penso? madò che ho combinato? che ho combinatooo.. sto facendo soffrire mia moglie, e sono sicuro che soffre davvero, ( conosciamo tutti la devastazione del tradimento o no?.) 
Bene e che faccio io da marito che sa che la moglie sta male? minchia me ne vado in chatttt?? 
Ma scusate he... ma che bel marito che sono, ma quanto sto male!! madò quanto sto male... sto talmente male che me ne vado in chat a farmi bello ed a fare il figo!! 
Uhmm e stellanuova secondo voi sapendo della chat che cavolo avrà pensato ? che suo marito pensa a lei o che magari ha la testa alla chat e magari anche a qualcosa di reale? 
Ma finiamola ragazzi.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (10 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sarebbe assolutamente facile catalogare la mia risposta come solidarieta'maschile,al marito di Stella,pero'ragazzi stiamo calmi,lui ha fatto una cosa assolutamente innocua..senza offesa per nessuno,parliamo lingue diverse.*fatevi 25 anni di matrimonio,con splendide donne come Stella o come la mia,ma....vediamo poi.la voglia viene,io non sono contento di dirlo,ma tant'e'..*......



Lotahr, scusa la mia ingenuità ma mi piace il punto di vista altrui per capire ciò che io non riesco a comprendere!
25 anni insieme a una donna splendida, non dovrebbero essere proprio il movente per restargli fedeli a queste donne???

Io questo non capisco! La fedeltà, per come la intendo io, verso una persona che hai amato (e parlo al passato), è qualcosa che ti viene naturale quando ami.....e quando non ami più (perchè l'amore è eterno, finchè dura.....ma dal mio punto di vista si trasforma nel tempo....), è rispetto verso una persona che stimi, proprio per quello che ha rappresentato e rappresenta per te!

Questa, è la visione romantica, di una donna acerba che ancora deve imparare tutto dalla vita, soprattutto in campo amoroso!
Solo che a me non torna questo discorso che fate, sulle cose che vi legano a una persona dopo anni, l'amore e il tradimento. Non ci vedo nesso logico!


Per quanto riguarda il punto di vista di Stella, hai scritto che in chat ci vanno solo donne disperate....io ho chattato tanto in passato e non ho mai incontrato nessuno, perchè per quanto disperata, non ero interessata! Mi piaceva passarci tempo, perchè dormo poco!
Lunapiena mi è testimone ....[salvo questa settimana, perchè io mi alzo alle 5 di mattina, per andare a lavoro].
In ogni caso sono single e quindi non faccio male a nessuno!
Però, mi immedesimo nei suoi panni, soprattutto dopo che suo marito aveva tradito la sua fiducia una volta....viene una amica(immagino single), che in una chat per incontri (presumo), vede il marito di lei iscritto, con tanto di foto!

Magari non ha fatto niente di male....ma per quanto ancora? Io se vedessi il marito di una mia amica su un sito di incontri, mi chiederei perchè una persona "occupata", è lì.....o no?

Quindi Stella, giustamente ha il diritto di essere incavolata.....e poi, per quanto potrà e dovrà perdonare, senza che lui se ne approfitti, sicuro che tanto non basta una scopata per rovinare n anni di matrimonio????


----------



## lothar57 (10 Novembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Lotahr, scusa la mia ingenuità ma mi piace il punto di vista altrui per capire ciò che io non riesco a comprendere!
> 25 anni insieme a una donna splendida, non dovrebbero essere proprio il movente per restargli fedeli a queste donne???
> 
> Io questo non capisco! La fedeltà, per come la intendo io, verso una persona che hai amato (e parlo al passato), è qualcosa che ti viene naturale quando ami.....e quando non ami più (perchè l'amore è eterno, finchè dura.....ma dal mio punto di vista si trasforma nel tempo....), è rispetto verso una persona che stimi, proprio per quello che ha rappresentato e rappresenta per te!
> ...


?
?Io sono messo come il marito di Stella,25 anni con una donna molto bella,con la quale ormai funziona al contrario,cioe'la faccio stare bene alla notte e basta.
Non puoi capire cosa succeda alla nostra eta'io prima non ero cosi'.adesso non mi basta neanche l'altra donna,e dire che vista la sua eta',dovrei adorarla perche'sta con me.
La chat e'pericolosa,chi non e'libero non mette la foto,lui e'stato fesso.
No Stella sbaglia e la sto pressando,vedi Diavoletta.un conto e il sesso fuori,qualche scopata e'roba da ridere,altro essere coppia da 25 anni-


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> grazie key  mi sono sono caduti i coglioni davvero .... :unhappy:
> 
> grazie a tutti, sto meglio quando sento un affetto sincero e tutte
> le considerazioni che fate, mi fanno bene, il mio cuore assorbe
> ...


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> grazie key  mi sono sono caduti i coglioni davvero .... :unhappy:
> 
> grazie a tutti, sto meglio quando sento un affetto sincero e tutte
> le considerazioni che fate, mi fanno bene, il mio cuore assorbe
> ...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (10 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ?
> ?Io sono messo come il marito di Stella,25 anni con una donna molto bella,con la quale ormai funziona al contrario,cioe'la faccio stare bene alla notte e basta.
> Non puoi capire cosa succeda alla nostra eta'io prima non ero cosi'.adesso non mi basta neanche l'altra donna,e dire che vista la sua eta',dovrei adorarla perche'sta con me.
> La chat e'pericolosa,chi non e'libero non mette la foto,lui e'stato fesso.
> No Stella sbaglia e la sto pressando,vedi Diavoletta.un conto e il sesso fuori,qualche scopata e'roba da ridere,altro essere coppia da 25 anni-


Vabbè magari una volta chattiamo :mrgreen: e mi spieghi meglio il tuo pensiero perchè non ho capito molto!


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Lotahr, scusa la mia ingenuità ma mi piace il punto di vista altrui per capire ciò che io non riesco a comprendere!
> 25 anni insieme a una donna splendida, non dovrebbero essere proprio il movente per restargli fedeli a queste donne???
> 
> *Io questo non capisco! La fedeltà, per come la intendo io, verso una persona che hai amato (e parlo al passato), è qualcosa che ti viene naturale quando ami...*..e quando non ami più (perchè l'amore è eterno, finchè dura.....ma dal mio punto di vista si trasforma nel tempo....), è rispetto verso una persona che stimi, proprio per quello che ha rappresentato e rappresenta per te!
> ...



Cara Diavoletta, nel tuo bel ragionamento mi ci rivedo io un anno fa.
Anch'io ero una persona romantica e sentimentale, idealista, innamorata dell'idea in sé dell'amore.
Oso dire un'anima bella, come sei bella tu.
Ho sempre avuto le tue stesse idee. 
Quanto è cambiata la mia visione di queste cose, da allora.
Ho dovuto cambiarla, giocoforza, perché non era rispondente alla realtà, per quanto bella fosse.
Il percorso è stato quello che è stato: difficile, ma ora sono una persona diversa, ben aderente al mondo reale.
Purtroppo le cose stanno proprio come dice Lothar: si può amare la propria donna e avere un'avventura di sesso con un'altra, e questo con la massima disinvoltura.
Da sempre prerogativa degli uomini, ora anche le donne sembrano riuscirci alla grande.
Non c'entra niente con l'amore che intendiamo noi, per loro è una cosa diversa, è poco più di un gioco.
Io ci ho messo tanto ad accettarlo, quanto a capirlo...penso che non ci arriverò mai.
E' un concetto così alieno dal mio modo di essere, ma non per questo posso rifiutarmi di considerarlo.
O meglio: lo posso anche fare, ma non cambierebbe nulla.
Mi dispiace essere brutale con chi la pensa ancora in un modo puro, ma visto che sei intervenuta...


----------



## ex Stermy (10 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Stellanuova, so esattamente cosa voglia dire aprire il vaso di Pandora e rovesciarne il contenuto al di fuori.
> Ha stravolto anche me, credimi.
> Ma ho capito che, nonostante tutto, vale la pena star male per mio marito, perché lo conosco da una vita e so quali siano i suoi pregi. Sto investendo quindi molto su di lui e il futuro parlerà per me.
> Tu soltanto puoi valutare il tuo uomo in tutto il suo insieme e trarne poi le conclusioni.
> ...


Dile', se tu fossi stata indipendente economicamente come stellanuova, ci scommetto Evaristo che saresti stata piu' obbiettiva sulle tue menate...

per la serie...ormai anche i ciechi col cane lo vedono...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2011)

ex Stermy ha detto:


> Dile', se tu fossi stata indipendente economicamente come stellanuova, ci scommetto Evaristo che saresti stata piu' obbiettiva sulle tue menate...
> 
> per la serie...ormai anche i ciechi col cane lo vedono...
> 
> ahahahahahah



...vedo che più il tempo passa e più rimani lo stesso.
Non sei come il vino che migliora con gli anni, mi dispiace tanto per te!
Non scommettere su nessun Evaristo che ci rimarresti male...tu non sai niente di me e delle mie tasche.
E ti assicuro: hai preso un abbaglio, e grosso anche!!

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## ex Stermy (10 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...vedo che più il tempo passa e più rimani lo stesso.
> Non sei come il vino che migliora con gli anni, mi dispiace tanto per te!
> Non scommettere su nessun Evaristo che ci rimarresti male...tu non sai niente di me e delle mie tasche.
> E ti assicuro: hai preso un abbaglio, e grosso anche!!
> ...


Se ti rifesci per caso al fatto che sei una ereditiera, come gia' ti dissi e percio' ti ripeto, non si e' indipendenti in un solo modo....

l'economico e' uno....


----------



## diavoletta_78 (10 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Diavoletta, nel tuo bel ragionamento mi ci rivedo io un anno fa.
> Anch'io ero una persona romantica e sentimentale, idealista, innamorata dell'idea in sé dell'amore.
> Oso dire un'anima bella, come sei bella tu.
> Ho sempre avuto le tue stesse idee.
> ...


Diletta, purtroppo ho dovuto scontrarmi anche io con la realtà, sono ancora in fase di accettazione....e come te, penso non ci riuscirò mai!
Anche tu con queste parole evidenziate, rispecchi il mio di concetto....anche io mi sono definita aliena, dopo quello che mi era successo!
Io sono intervenuta proprio perchè cerco il confronto e di capire, con la speranza che tutto ciò agevoli il mio percorso di accettazione o rassegnazione! Insomma di uscire dall'ideale di vita che avevo fantasticato, perchè forse ancora legata a una visione cenerentol...esca (concedetemi questo termine, confezionato per questo intervento).
Anche per me è alieno al momento, però, metto sempre in conto che nella vita non si può mai sapere.....e magari, domani potrei trovarmi io in questa situazione! Per cui non giudico, cerco solo di capire!
Quindi non preoccuparti, anzi, non trovo brutale il tuo intervento ma solo esperienza di chi ha vissuto prima di me certe fasi! Quando sono arrivata qui, era proprio per cercare di capire.....anche se penso non ci riuscirò mai....come va la vita!


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2011)

ex Stermy ha detto:


> Se ti rifesci per caso al fatto che sei una ereditiera, come gia' ti dissi e percio' ti ripeto, non si e' indipendenti in un solo modo....
> 
> l'economico e' uno....




...e allora sarò dipendente nel modo che vuoi tu.
Ti va bene così?
:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (10 Novembre 2011)

ex Stermy ha detto:


> Dile', se tu fossi stata indipendente economicamente come stellanuova, ci scommetto Evaristo che saresti stata piu' obbiettiva sulle tue menate...
> 
> per la serie...ormai anche i ciechi col cane lo vedono...
> 
> ahahahahahah


Non ci crederai ma quasi quasi mi sei mancato....:rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Diletta, purtroppo ho dovuto scontrarmi anche io con la realtà, sono ancora in fase di accettazione....e come te, penso non ci riuscirò mai!
> Anche tu con queste parole evidenziate, rispecchi il mio di concetto....anche io mi sono definita aliena, dopo quello che mi era successo!
> Io sono intervenuta proprio perchè cerco il confronto e di capire, con la speranza che tutto ciò agevoli il mio percorso di accettazione o rassegnazione! Insomma di uscire dall'ideale di vita che avevo fantasticato, perchè forse ancora legata a una visione cenerentol...esca (concedetemi questo termine, confezionato per questo intervento).
> Anche per me è alieno al momento, però, metto sempre in conto che nella vita non si può mai sapere.....e magari, domani potrei trovarmi io in questa situazione! Per cui non giudico, cerco solo di capire!
> Quindi non preoccuparti, anzi, non trovo brutale il tuo intervento ma solo esperienza di chi ha vissuto prima di me certe fasi! Quando sono arrivata qui, era proprio per cercare di capire.....anche se penso non ci riuscirò mai....come va la vita!



Brava, il tuo ardore nel voler comunque capire ti sarà di aiuto in questa strana vita!
Hai detto bene: è un percorso di accettazione e rassegnazione e per rassegnazione intendo non un atteggiamento da vittima, ma da persona matura che dica: "ok, se così stanno le cose, anche se non mi vanno molto a genio ne prendo atto e mi ci adeguo".
Anch'io cerco di non giudicare mai, ma di capire sempre e anche questo ci aiuta perché non ci rende presuntuose di conoscere la verità assoluta


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Diavoletta, nel tuo bel ragionamento mi ci rivedo io un anno fa.
> Anch'io ero una persona romantica e sentimentale, idealista, innamorata dell'idea in sé dell'amore.
> Oso dire un'anima bella, come sei bella tu.
> Ho sempre avuto le tue stesse idee.
> ...


Ok ma... una persona può decidere di non accettare qualunque cosa pur di restare con il marito,no? oppure ogni volta che fa qualcosa che ci ferisce dobbiamo spostare i paletti? Io con tutto quello che ho passato, non rinuncio all'idea di restare con mio marito esclusivamente perchè lo amo, e nell'amore ci metto il rispetto che io ho per lui e quello che io esigo da lui, ma anche il fatto di stare assieme perchè assieme riusciamo ancora a ridere, divertirci, aver voglia di fare l'amore e di coccolarci. Ma con tutto il bene che gli voglio, non potrei perdonargli un'altra volta. Dice bene Claudio: lui ha dimostrato che il suo pizzicore è molto più importante della serenità che deve dare a sua moglie adesso, l'impegno che ha impiegato per crearsi il profilo in chat poteva metterlo nel far sentire desiderata sua moglie.


----------



## ex Stermy (10 Novembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Non ci crederai ma quasi quasi mi sei mancato....:rotfl:


E perche'? ti credo benissimo invece...tze'...

ahahahahah


----------



## ex Stermy (10 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e allora sarò dipendente nel modo che vuoi tu.
> Ti va bene così?
> :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Vabbe' allora nun sei dipendente...

Stai meglio cosi'?

(saiamecheccazzomenefotte?)

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Novembre 2011)

Stella scusa, mi sono riletta e mi sono resa conto di essere stata brutale nei tuoi confronti, anche se non stavo rispondendo a te: effettivamente l'episodio della chat è solo... una cazzata da mezz'età, cazzerola 'sti uomini prima non crescono mai, poi hanno le crisi di mezz'età... se dovessi cercarmene uno adesso, lo cercherei over 80... comunque... tu sai se e quanto puoi dare ancora a lui e se e quanto lui ne valga la pena, ma qualunque cosa decidi... ricordati che la ricerca della felicità è un diritto, ovunque sia questa per te.


----------



## lunaiena (10 Novembre 2011)

Io fossi in Stella rileggerei bene quello che ha scitto Lothar c'è molta verita...

Una crisi d'eta è qualcosa che nn ti  fa regredire senza  e senza accorgentene fai cose stupide pensando che nn siano cosi gravi...
Secondo me dovrebbe capire ,se gli va di capire ,in questo momento nn penso,perche ha continuato in queste chat...
Non credo per senrsi desiderato ma penso per gioco perche è un gioco devi solo capire a che gioco gioca...
Io ci sono entrata in queste chat perche nn riuscivo a capire come uno potesse divertirsi in questo modo e per quale ragione ora l'ho capito è un gioco come un'altro solo un gioco  e neanche io come Diavoletta  penso ci siano  persone disperate nè uomini nè donne....

Certo farebbe bene ad allontanarsi ma nn servono scenate ....
Neanche lasciarlo fare serve perche credo che in questo momento nn si renda conto ti quello che sta facendo e perdendo....
E un una fase di crisi  di testa vuota e queste fasi nn sono facili da superare...


----------



## lothar57 (10 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io fossi in Stella rileggerei bene quello che ha scitto Lothar c'è molta verita...
> 
> Una crisi d'eta è qualcosa che nn ti  fa regredire senza  e senza accorgentene fai cose stupide pensando che nn siano cosi gravi...
> Secondo me dovrebbe capire ,se gli va di capire ,in questo momento nn penso,perche ha continuato in queste chat...
> ...


Brava Luna solo che io ho omesso una cosa che va scritta,finche'non le incontri non rischi niente,viceversa si.Perche'poi puo'nascere una relazione,vedi sottoscritto.


----------



## lunaiena (10 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Brava Luna solo che io ho omesso una cosa che va scritta,finche'non le incontri non rischi niente,viceversa si.Perche'poi puo'nascere una relazione,vedi sottoscritto.



Anche io ho omesso la stessa cosa pero 
Ma era per nn peggiorare la situazione....


----------



## stellanuova (10 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Stellanuova, so esattamente cosa voglia dire aprire il vaso di Pandora e rovesciarne il contenuto al di fuori.
> Ha stravolto anche me, credimi.
> 
> Lo so che avrebbe dovuto comportarsi seriamente, ma non l'ha fatto.
> ...


Cara Diletta la condivido però fa male .....
Ho sempre pensato di essere maturata nel tempo e di avere raggiunto equilibrio e saggezza in questi anni.
Mi ritengo una bella persona, leale e sincera, che non serba rancore, che sa comprendere e perdonare.
Questo suo comportamento mi ha destabilizzato perchè anche di lui pensavo quello che penso di me,
invece mi ritrovo accanto un uomo che cerca emozioni e adrenalina in giro.
Ne prendo atto della sua crisi di mezza età, forse ho sottovalutato la gravità del tradimento che mi è
stato buttato in faccia dalla tipa, ho resettato in fretta e non ho voluto scavare a fondo, primo per non
infierire su di lui, secondo per non soffrirne.
Dopo un lungo colloquio chiarificatore l'argomento non è stato più affrontato.
Ho sbagliato, avrei dovuto farlo e lo farò .... quando mi sentirò più forte per affrontarlo.
Accada quel che accada io devo sapere, devo capire e solo lui può darmi spiegazioni, me le deve.


----------



## stellanuova (10 Novembre 2011)

Lothar è proprio questo il punto, se anche io e tua moglie andassimo 
su siti di incontri per cuccare non vi farebbe certo piacere .....

Tua moglie minaccia di renderti cornuto se scopre di esserlo lei,
io queste minacce non le faccio perchè non ho questa indole,
non sono vendicativa e non sono portata per il sesso fine a se stesso.


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok ma... una persona può decidere di non accettare qualunque cosa pur di restare con il marito,no? oppure ogni volta che fa qualcosa che ci ferisce dobbiamo spostare i paletti? Io con tutto quello che ho passato, non rinuncio all'idea di restare con mio marito esclusivamente perchè lo amo, e nell'amore ci metto il rispetto che io ho per lui e quello che io esigo da lui, ma anche il fatto di stare assieme perchè assieme riusciamo ancora a ridere, divertirci, aver voglia di fare l'amore e di coccolarci. Ma con tutto il bene che gli voglio, non potrei perdonargli un'altra volta. Dice bene Claudio: lui ha dimostrato che il suo pizzicore è molto più importante della serenità che deve dare a sua moglie adesso, l'impegno che ha impiegato per crearsi il profilo in chat poteva metterlo nel far sentire desiderata sua moglie.



Ma è giusto Sbriciolata: la cosa importante sta proprio nel sapere cosa siamo disposti ad accettare e fino a che punto.
Una volta stabilito ciò si può procedere col dialogo per conoscere il pensiero del marito al riguardo e fare i necessari accordi che vanno condivisi.
Non siamo mica degli estranei dopo una vita passata insieme: possiamo permetterci di parlare di tutto e di prendere le nostre posizioni.
In questo momento, per lui il suo pizzicore sembra essere più importante della serenità di sua moglie, ma è sicuramente una fase, non sarà sempre così se lui non è stato sempre così.
E questo ha la sua importanza in sede di valutazione.
Non perdiamo di vista il fatto che si tratta di una chat, NON di una relazione


----------



## lothar57 (10 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Lothar è proprio questo il punto, se anche io e tua moglie andassimo
> su siti di incontri per cuccare non vi farebbe certo piacere .....
> 
> Tua moglie minaccia di renderti cornuto se scopre di esserlo lei,
> ...


Daiiii Stella piantala....scusa se mi permetto,e'un peccato veniale.ripeto.... il fatto che abbia messo la foto pubblica lo prova...tuo marito non ha e non avra'mai la malizia per comportarsi da traditore doc,perche'non lo e'.per lui e 'un gioco,non ne incontrera'mai nessuna.
Mia moglie alla sera mi fa gli agguati quando sono al pc,sospetta chatti con chi sa chi,e mi guardo bene dal farlo da casa...e la prova che non lo faccia anche lei quando non ci sono,non l'ho,ma piu'di tanto non mi dice,certo se sapesse..
Preoccupati se in tasca gli trovi la ricevuta del motel Maxim....non della chat...a proposito se vuoi scrivimi in priv qual'e'...io le conoscevo tutte..e se ti fidi una dritta la posso dare,non tutte sono solo di incontri.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Novembre 2011)

Eh già... ci sono le crisi della mezza età.. e c'è la crisi del ragazzo con gli ormoni a mille... quante crisi che abbiamo evè ?
Ma noo dai non sono scusanti! è la vita no? si nasce si cresce si muore... come dire chi nasce quadrato non muore tondo?
Il bello è che alcune volte si sente dire: la donna matura prima.... oppure l'uomo maturo è più affascinante.... ma che senso hanno allora queste affermazioni se .......
No dissento in maniera ferma!! non ammetto nessuna forma di tradimento dopo il primo tradimento!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio molto, mi ha fatto davvero piacere leggervi e sento che mi siete davvero vicini.
> Cosa dice lui ?
> Che non ha fatto niente di male, che non ha mai incontrato di persona nessuna donna,
> che ha solo voluto giocare, che ama solo me, che sono esagerata a prenderla così male ecc ecc
> ...


Quoto e approvo


----------



## lothar57 (11 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Eh già... ci sono le crisi della mezza età.. e c'è la crisi del ragazzo con gli ormoni a mille... quante crisi che abbiamo evè ?
> Ma noo dai non sono scusanti! è la vita no? si nasce si cresce si muore... come dire chi nasce quadrato non muore tondo?
> Il bello è che alcune volte si sente dire: la donna matura prima.... oppure l'uomo maturo è più affascinante.... ma che senso hanno allora queste affermazioni se .......
> No dissento in maniera ferma!! non ammetto nessuna forma di tradimento dopo il primo tradimento!



Ciao Claudio,tu qondi non hai mai tradito??non sai cosa significhi vedere una donna,farci un pensierino,capire da come ti guarda e sorride che se fai la prima mossa forse non si tira indietro...niente di niente???solo moglie o compagnia.??pi dici bene .si nasce e si muore,da gennaio un'amico non c'e'piu',due sono in chemio,potrebbe capitare anche a me,quindi..non mi faccio mancare niente.
E anche se l'altra donna l'ho trovata,insisto come ho fatto anche 1 ora fa'.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Claudio,tu qondi non hai mai tradito??non sai cosa significhi vedere una donna,farci un pensierino,capire da come ti guarda e sorride che se fai la prima mossa forse non si tira indietro...niente di niente???solo moglie o compagnia.??pi dici bene .si nasce e si muore,da gennaio un'amico non c'e'piu',due sono in chemio,potrebbe capitare anche a me,quindi..non mi faccio mancare niente.
> E anche se l'altra donna l'ho trovata,insisto come ho fatto anche 1 ora fa'.


Come dire se quello uccide io posso anche uccidere vero lothar? 
Lothar mio figlio mi dice: papy quello ha preso 6! ed io gli dico amore mio non guardare chi ha preso 6, ma guarda te stesso ed eventualmente guarda chi ha preso 10.
Lothar prima che mia moglie mi tradisse io ho combinato un macello con le donne, un macello con motivazioni dettate da tanta rabbia. ( ho scritto in diversi post alcune motivazioni di tali comportamenti.) 
Ma mai comunque ho tradito mia moglie.
Col tempo lothar ho capito alcune cose che alle donne non piacerà leggere, sono peggio degli uomini le donne, ed è facilissimo "prendersele". 
Ed in più lothar dopo il tradimento, dopo che mia moglie ha aperto gli occhi, ha aperto gli occhi alla vita, ed a quello che più conta nella vita (serenità quotidianità, routinne, amore etc.) Gli ho fatto vedere con occhi le donne con cui ho avuto a che fare, e con alcune ha pure parlato! parlato perchè anche tramite loro gli ho voluto far vedere me stesso, me stesso e l'amore che io ho per lei.
Ma chiuso il cerchio lothar, se io sbaglierò di nuovo, o lo dovesse fare lei.. ognuno per la propria strada.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (11 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Claudio,tu qondi non hai mai tradito??non sai cosa significhi vedere una donna,farci un pensierino,capire da come ti guarda e sorride che se fai la prima mossa forse non si tira indietro...niente di niente???solo moglie o compagnia.??*pi dici bene .si nasce e si muore,da gennaio un'amico non c'e'piu',due sono in chemio,potrebbe capitare anche a me,quindi..non mi faccio mancare niente.*
> E anche se l'altra donna l'ho trovata,insisto come ho fatto anche 1 ora fa'.


Senza offesa, perchè ho il massimo rispetto per la vita ma credo che queste siano solo giustificazioni che ti dai per il tuo comportamento....che non ha nulla a che vedere con l'amore e il rispetto per tua moglie! Che tu sia libero di divertirti e fare come vuoi nessuno lo mette in dubbio, il dubbio viene quando vi legate a qualcuno per la vita e dite di amarli ancora!

Mia sorella a soli 28 anni è stata operata di tumore (benigno), al cervello, 10 cm, ha un taglio che va dall'altezza dell'occhio sinistro fino all'orecchio destro. Sua figlia a quell'epoca aveva 14 mesi....
Mio cugino il 28 dicembre di un anno fa circa, ha passato il capodanno in ospedale, perchè suo figlio di 1 anno aveva un tumore maligno all'intenstino, 11 cm.....hanno dovuto fargli la chemio, perchè non era operabile, con quelle dimensioni!
Il figlio di un altro mio cugino, ha un rene in meno, perchè aveva un tumore e solo due o tre anni di età quando è stato operato....
Mio cugino di 15 anni, è morto per un colpo di arma da fuoco, era a casa di uno dei suoi amici che gli aveva mostrato la pistola del padre...

Questo non per dire che conosco solo gente sfigata ma che, non è necessario arrivare alla tua età (che ignoro ma penso sia intorno alla cinquantina), per vedere persone malate o che muoiono e che quindi ti fanno capire che devi divertirti mancando di rispetto verso chi ami! La vita è questa! Potrebbe capitare anche a te, vero ma anche no! Invece di tradire tua moglie per goderti la vita, non potresti organizzare un bel viaggio intorno al mondo e andare a scoprire altre culture?

Ci sono diversi modi di godersi la vita che ci resta....

@ Diletta, sono aliena e ho grande difficoltà ad accettare le cose che non comprendo!


----------



## Simy (11 Novembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Senza offesa, perchè ho il massimo rispetto per la vita ma credo che queste siano solo giustificazioni che ti dai per il tuo comportamento....che non ha nulla a che vedere con l'amore e il rispetto per tua moglie! Che tu sia libero di divertirti e fare come vuoi nessuno lo mette in dubbio, il dubbio viene quando vi legate a qualcuno per la vita e dite di amarli ancora!
> 
> Mia sorella a soli 28 anni è stata operata di tumore (benigno), al cervello, 10 cm, ha un taglio che va dall'altezza dell'occhio sinistro fino all'orecchio destro. Sua figlia a quell'epoca aveva 14 mesi....
> Mio cugino il 28 dicembre di un anno fa circa, ha passato il capodanno in ospedale, perchè suo figlio di 1 anno aveva un tumore maligno all'intenstino, 11 cm.....hanno dovuto fargli la chemio, perchè non era operabile, con quelle dimensioni!
> ...


 Quoto!


----------



## Carola (11 Novembre 2011)

io capisco lothar un po'..purtroppo..ma quoto qsta mail perchè è così che dovrebbero andare le cose
poi penso una sbandata ci possa stare con tutte le consegunze del caso
ma continuare alloa stai solo
ameno che non ci sai tacito accordo tra lui e sua moglie to..





Simy ha detto:


> Quoto!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (11 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> io capisco lothar un po'..purtroppo..ma quoto qsta mail perchè è così che dovrebbero andare le cose
> poi penso una sbandata ci possa stare con tutte le consegunze del caso
> ma continuare alloa stai solo
> ameno che non ci sai tacito accordo tra lui e sua moglie to..


Ci possono stare le sbandate e tutte le relazioni che vuole, non nego la libertà di vivere e godersi la vita a nessuno, ognuno ha il diritto di vivere come vuole....basta che non mi si venga a dire che, poichè è ha una certa età, vede i suoi amici ammalarsi, non si fa mancare niente, perchè potrebbe capitare anche a lui!

Mio padre lunedì compie 57 anni, vive con mia madre da 34 anni e che io sappia, o abbia memoria non le ha mai mancato di rispetto! Malgrado la sua età! Anzi no, scusate una donna c'è ha 3 anni e gli ha fatto completamente perdere la testa!


----------



## Diletta (11 Novembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ci possono stare le sbandate e tutte le relazioni che vuole, non nego la libertà di vivere e godersi la vita a nessuno, ognuno ha il diritto di vivere come vuole....basta che non mi si venga a dire che, poichè è ha una certa età, vede i suoi amici ammalarsi, non si fa mancare niente, perchè potrebbe capitare anche a lui!
> 
> Mio padre lunedì compie 57 anni, vive con mia madre da 34 anni e che io sappia, o abbia memoria non le ha mai mancato di rispetto! Malgrado la sua età! Anzi no, scusate una donna c'è ha 3 anni e gli ha fatto completamente perdere la testa!


Diavoletta hai ragione.
Ognuno può fare della sua vita ciò che vuole, ma non può mancare di rispetto a sua moglie. Parlo di Lothar perché ti rivolgevi a lui, ma vale per tutti quelli che si comportano in tal modo.
Se per lui è così fondamentale divertirsi alla sua maniera per esorcizzare le brutture della vita , che lo faccia pure senza inganni. 
Ma chi fa queste cose è dedito agli inganni, ci vive dentro e la lealtà è parola sconosciuta.
La compagna o il compagno della vita non si merita tali umiliazioni, ma come vedi, sto ricascando nel mio mondo ideale, fatto di persone con le palle che si sfidano mostrandosi all'altro come sono, con le loro debolezze.
"io ti amo, ma ogni tanto faccio delle deviazioni, aiutami a cercare insieme i motivi".
E' così utopistico?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (11 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Diavoletta hai ragione.
> Ognuno può fare della sua vita ciò che vuole, ma non può mancare di rispetto a sua moglie. Parlo di Lothar perché ti rivolgevi a lui, ma vale per tutti quelli che si comportano in tal modo.
> Se per lui è così fondamentale divertirsi alla sua maniera per esorcizzare le brutture della vita , che lo faccia pure senza inganni.
> Ma chi fa queste cose è dedito agli inganni, ci vive dentro e la lealtà è parola sconosciuta.
> ...



Eh si utopia e solo belle parole le nostre, perchè restano tali e il mondo continuerà ad andare come va....da sempre! 
Ehm comunque nel mio modo utopistico di vedere la vita, la parola amore, non c'entra niente con le deviazioni.....della vita!
Sai io sono stata una deviazione lunga cinque anni, per la quale non vale la pena buttare 10 anni di amore...
Gli unici che possono uscire fuori strada nella vita reale e incolumi sono i piloti di F1 

Tutti gli altri si fanno male e se ne escono incolumi, e continuano ad uscire di strada....Ah no dimenticavo ma loro amano le loro compagne di che parliamo, Diletta????


----------



## Diletta (11 Novembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Eh si utopia e solo belle parole le nostre, perchè restano tali e il mondo continuerà ad andare come va....da sempre!
> Ehm comunque nel mio modo utopistico di vedere la vita, la parola amore, non c'entra niente con le deviazioni.....della vita!
> Sai io sono stata una deviazione lunga cinque anni, per la quale non vale la pena buttare 10 anni di amore...
> Gli unici che possono uscire fuori strada nella vita reale e incolumi sono i piloti di F1
> ...



...certo che l'hai presa bella la mazzata! 
Scusa, ma non ho tante parole da dirti su quanto ti è successo. Mi sento male e basta.
Non per avvalorare il detto "mal comune mezzo gaudio", ma credimi che anch'io ho preso una di quelle botte dalla vita, anzi da lui, che non so quando e se mi riprenderò mai completamente.
Ma mio marito sa che se ne fa un'altra di deviazioni, non mi troverà lì ad aspettarlo e a macerarmi l'animo per comprendere i motivi, non me ne fregherà un cavolo di niente dei suoi motivi del cazzo...
Se sarà leale, invece....avrà tutto da guadagnare con me


----------



## Ultimo (11 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...certo che l'hai presa bella la mazzata!
> Scusa, ma non ho tante parole da dirti su quanto ti è successo. Mi sento male e basta.
> Non per avvalorare il detto "mal comune mezzo gaudio", ma credimi che anch'io ho preso una di quelle botte dalla vita, anzi da lui, che non so quando e se mi riprenderò mai completamente.
> Ma mio marito sa che se ne fa un'altra di deviazioni, non mi troverà lì ad aspettarlo e a macerarmi l'animo per comprendere i motivi, non me ne fregherà un cavolo di niente dei suoi motivi del cazzo...
> Se sarà leale, invece....avrà tutto da guadagnare con me


Bello leggere frasi del genere. 
Ed è bello leggere l'ultima frase, un bacione grandissimo Diletta.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Novembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Senza offesa, perchè ho il massimo rispetto per la vita ma credo che queste siano solo giustificazioni che ti dai per il tuo comportamento....che non ha nulla a che vedere con l'amore e il rispetto per tua moglie! Che tu sia libero di divertirti e fare come vuoi nessuno lo mette in dubbio, il dubbio viene quando vi legate a qualcuno per la vita e dite di amarli ancora!
> 
> Mia sorella a soli 28 anni è stata operata di tumore (benigno), al cervello, 10 cm, ha un taglio che va dall'altezza dell'occhio sinistro fino all'orecchio destro. Sua figlia a quell'epoca aveva 14 mesi....
> Mio cugino il 28 dicembre di un anno fa circa, ha passato il capodanno in ospedale, perchè suo figlio di 1 anno aveva un tumore maligno all'intenstino, 11 cm.....hanno dovuto fargli la chemio, perchè non era operabile, con quelle dimensioni!
> ...



molto giusto cio che dici....
Ma è quando arrivi a a pensare e a capire cosi profondamente "che potrebbe capitare anche a me" che fa la differenza  quando ti rendi conto che nn sei immune da niente è li che dici ma vaffanculo a tutto, nasci solo muori solo e in mezzo nn sei niente,pensi a ora o nn pensi,ora faccio cosi se questo sara un problema lo risolvero quando sara il momento se questo momento arrivera ma intanto vivo adesso nn fra un'ora un giorno un anno o chissa per quanto....


----------



## lunaiena (11 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Come dire se quello uccide io posso anche uccidere vero lothar?
> Lothar mio figlio mi dice: papy quello ha preso 6! ed io gli dico amore mio non guardare chi ha preso 6, ma guarda te stesso ed eventualmente guarda chi ha preso 10.
> Lothar prima che mia moglie mi tradisse io ho combinato un macello con le donne, un macello con motivazioni dettate da tanta rabbia. ( ho scritto in diversi post alcune motivazioni di tali comportamenti.)
> Ma mai comunque ho tradito mia moglie.
> ...


Ma tu sei come quelli che hanno smesso di fumare e gli da' fastidio stare  con quelli che fumano facendo la morale di quanto fa male a te stesso e agli altri che ti stanno intorno...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (11 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> molto giusto cio che dici....
> Ma è quando arrivi a a pensare e a capire cosi profondamente "che potrebbe capitare anche a me" che fa la differenza  quando ti rendi conto che nn sei immune da niente è li che dici ma vaffanculo a tutto, nasci solo muori solo e in mezzo nn sei niente,pensi a ora o nn pensi,ora faccio cosi se questo sara un problema lo risolvero quando sara il momento se questo momento arrivera ma intanto vivo adesso nn fra un'ora un giorno un anno o chissa per quanto....



Luna non è che non capisca il fatto che nella vita non si è immuni a niente, non ho detto il contrario e neanche che non è libero di farlo!
Ok uno fa qualcosa senza curarsi delle conseguenze perchè il momento è ora e domani chi lo sa....carpe diem è anche il mio motto!
Tuttavia, il vivere la vita ora e adesso fregandosene delle conseguenze è giusto se non lede però la dignità altrui!

Questo dicevo!

Se uno mi dice, non voglio legarmi a nessuno per essere libero di fare e incontrare tutte le persone che voglio, di andare e venire come e più mi fa comodo lo trovo onesto....
Se mi dite, colgo tutte le occasioni che mi si presentano (e che mi vado volutamente a cercare), perchè oggi ci stò e domani chi lo sa, però amo quella persona......scusate ho i miei dubbi!

Se uno sbanda una volta e si rende conto di aver sbagliato, torna sulla retta via e non sbanda più...come è successo a molte persone, anche qui!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (11 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...certo che l'hai presa bella la mazzata!
> *Scusa, ma non ho tante parole da dirti su quanto ti è successo.* Mi sento male e basta.
> Non per avvalorare il detto "mal comune mezzo gaudio", ma credimi che anch'io ho preso una di quelle botte dalla vita, anzi da lui, che non so quando e se mi riprenderò mai completamente.
> Ma mio marito sa che se ne fa un'altra di deviazioni, non mi troverà lì ad aspettarlo e a macerarmi l'animo per comprendere i motivi, non me ne fregherà un cavolo di niente dei suoi motivi del cazzo...
> Se sarà leale, invece....avrà tutto da guadagnare con me


Tranquilla, non cercavo parole, esprimevo solo un pensiero! Un abbraccio!


----------



## lothar57 (11 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> molto giusto cio che dici....
> Ma è quando arrivi a a pensare e a capire cosi profondamente "che potrebbe capitare anche a me" che fa la differenza quando ti rendi conto che nn sei immune da niente è li che dici ma vaffanculo a tutto, nasci solo muori solo e in mezzo nn sei niente,pensi a ora o nn pensi,ora faccio cosi se questo sara un problema lo risolvero quando sara il momento se questo momento arrivera ma intanto vivo adesso nn fra un'ora un giorno un anno o chissa per quanto....


i
nfatti....aggiungo che non comprendo che si innamora dell'amante,ma rimane a casa.ecco quello si'e'alto tradimento.Tutt'altra cosa che vedere ogni morte di papa,una donna per la quale provi simpatia.attrazione,e un po'di affetto.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Novembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Luna *non è che non capisca il fatto che nella vita non si è immuni a niente, non ho detto il contrario e neanche che non è libero di farlo!*Ok uno fa qualcosa senza curarsi delle conseguenze perchè il momento è ora e domani chi lo sa....carpe diem è anche il mio motto!
> Tuttavia, il vivere la vita ora e adesso fregandosene delle conseguenze è giusto se non lede però la dignità altrui!
> 
> Questo dicevo!
> ...


Ho capito che noi n hai detto questo ....
Ho detto che ci sono dei momenti che nn pensi nn pensi di poterf far del male a qualcuno nn pensi a quello che fai, lo fai e basta perche fa stare bene te , non pensi.....

Io le chiamo crisi ,possono essere di mezza eta ,di depressione ,di qualsiasi tipo tu voglia ...
il tuo comportamento nn riesci a capirlo neanche tu....
esempio vedi te stessa sei diciamo in un periodo di  "crisi" che io  nn capisco perche ti sei fatta prendere cosi da quest'uomo sapendo quello che era.....
E forse nn lo capisci neanche tu , sai nella tua testa che è sbagliato ma hai continuato e nn sai per quanto continuerai a pensarlo...
Ma passera in un secondo  quando meno te lo aspetti e solo dopo si capisce quanto si puo essere sciocchi,quanto hai rischiato di perdere se nn l'hai gia  perso.....


----------



## Ultimo (11 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma tu sei come quelli che hanno smesso di fumare e gli da' fastidio stare  con quelli che fumano facendo la morale di quanto fa male a te stesso e agli altri che ti stanno intorno...


Mi spieghi perchè starei facendo la morale.


----------



## Diletta (11 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> i
> nfatti....aggiungo che non comprendo che *si innamora dell'amante,ma rimane a casa.ecco quello si'e'alto tradimento.*Tutt'altra cosa che vedere ogni morte di papa,una donna per la quale provi simpatia.attrazione,e un po'di affetto.



Caro Lothar, tu ti giustifichi e ti autoassolvi col tuo ragionamento, e la stessa cosa la fa mio marito.
Come potete non sentirvi per niente in colpa per tutti quei tradimenti fatti alle spalle di chi vi ama rimane per me un grande mistero....
Più ci penso e meno ci arrivo.
La "gravità" per voi è solo in funzione del sentimento, dell'innamoramento per l'amante di turno, quindi se questo non c'è: semaforo verde e piena assoluzione.
E se non funzionasse proprio così?
Scommetti che se noi si facesse la stessa cosa, MA SENZA NESSUN SENTIMENTO E CONTINUANDO AD AMARE SOLO VOI, ci mettereste alla porta?
...Eppure, che male c'è?


----------



## lunaiena (11 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Mi spieghi perchè starei facendo la morale.



Leggendoti mi dai quell'impressione ....


----------



## Ultimo (11 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Leggendoti mi dai quell'impressione ....


Probabile che tu abbia ragione, e la colpa è mia che scrivo male.
Ma ho l'impressione che "forse"  tu debba rileggerti bene quello che ho scritto, e se hai letto bene, spiegami perchè ti do questa impressione.


----------



## Diletta (11 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Bello leggere frasi del genere.
> Ed è bello leggere l'ultima frase, un bacione grandissimo Diletta.



Ricambio il bacione anche a te caro Claudio.
Oggi è una giornata in cui avrei tanto bisogno di parlare di persona con qualcuno che mi capisce, ma accanto a me sembra che le poche amiche di cui mi fidi siano immuni da tradimenti, hanno altri problemi, ma non questo, e ha poco senso cercare un conforto presso di loro.
Lo so che quello che conta è stare bene con noi stessi, ma è proprio questo il punto: io non sto bene per niente oggi, sarà l'idea inconscia del fine settimana che incombe e che rappresenta ancora ora una prova non indifferente per noi, visto che stiamo di più insieme e gli attriti emergono quasi sempre in questi giorni.
Non so se anche a te succede lo stesso.    
E pensare che in altri tempi ero già frizzante all'idea di un intero week end da passare con lui e con gli amici.
Ora ne ho timore! Vorrei non arrivasse mai.
Potremo più fidarci di loro?


----------



## Ultimo (11 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ricambio il bacione anche a te caro Claudio.
> Oggi è una giornata in cui avrei tanto bisogno di parlare di persona con qualcuno che mi capisce, ma accanto a me sembra che le poche amiche di cui mi fidi siano immuni da tradimenti, hanno altri problemi, ma non questo, e ha poco senso cercare un conforto presso di loro.
> Lo so che quello che conta è stare bene con noi stessi, ma è proprio questo il punto: io non sto bene per niente oggi, sarà l'idea inconscia del fine settimana che incombe e che rappresenta ancora ora una prova non indifferente per noi, visto che stiamo di più insieme e gli attriti emergono quasi sempre in questi giorni.
> Non so se anche a te succede lo stesso.
> ...


Anche io come te non ho mai avuto nessuno nel reale ( non che questo non sia reale) ma parlo di persona fisica con cui sfogarmi, con cui piangere.
E ricordo un giorno di tanti mesi fa, stare in moto viaggiare veloce e pensare sono solo, l'unica persona a cui ho dato tutto è mia moglie, l'unica persona che ho con me è mia moglie, ed adesso non posso nemmeno andare da lei e parlare, piangere, parlare, urlare.
Mai come in quei momenti mi sono sentito solo, e mai come in quei momenti mi sono accorto quanto ho dato a lei ed alla famiglia, al tal punto che il mondo era situato dentro quattro mura.
Io al contrario tuo aspetto i fine settimana, aspetto quei momenti in cui voglio e devo far svagare, la mia indole è propensa a divertirsi uscire ridere diventare pazzi, e riesco in buona parte a mettere da parte certi ricordi e divertirmi.
Di loro dobbiamo fidarci, se ri-sbagliano, spero saremo preparati, e comunque, personalmente se dovesse ri-sbagliare non sarei io a perderci ma lei.
Diletta ne ho passate talmente tante che ho imparato a soffrire in silenzio, ma a fortificarmi fino all'inverosimile.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Lothar, tu ti giustifichi e ti autoassolvi col tuo ragionamento, e la stessa cosa la fa mio marito.
> Come potete non sentirvi per niente in colpa per tutti quei tradimenti fatti alle spalle di chi vi ama rimane per me un grande mistero....
> Più ci penso e meno ci arrivo.
> La "gravità" per voi è solo in funzione del sentimento, dell'innamoramento per l'amante di turno, quindi se questo non c'è: semaforo verde e piena assoluzione.
> ...


Cara Diletta allora siamo tutti identici,ma il concetto che esprimi e'giusto.Io ti assicuro che non potrei mai dire all'altra..ti amo...e per fortuna anche lei se ne guarda bene,ecco se si supera quel confine diventa brutto,esinceramente non mi piacerebbe piu'.Il problema e'che non vorrei che mai moglie,che comunque sospetta fortemente,contraccambiasse....non fuori casa non la butterei,anche perche'legalmente ho voluto risultasse interamente sua,ma non potrei obbiettare niente...della serie hai voluto la bici,pedala..


----------



## diavoletta_78 (11 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> i
> nfatti....aggiungo che non comprendo che si innamora dell'amante,ma rimane a casa.ecco quello si'e'alto tradimento.Tutt'altra cosa che vedere ogni morte di papa,una donna per la quale provi simpatia.attrazione,e un po'di affetto.



Non ho capito! Cioè un conto è innamorarsi dell'amante e un altro vederlo ogni tanto, perchè provi simpatia, affetto e attrazione?
Sarebbe tradimento solo se il traditore si innamora dell'amante?

Mentre nell'altro caso no?

E' questo?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (11 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Diletta allora siamo tutti identici,ma il concetto che esprimi e'giusto.*Io ti assicuro che non potrei mai dire all'altra..ti amo...e per fortuna anche lei se ne guarda bene,ecco se si supera quel confine diventa brutto,esinceramente non mi piacerebbe piu'.*Il problema e'che non vorrei che mai moglie,che comunque sospetta fortemente,contraccambiasse....non fuori casa non la butterei,anche perche'legalmente ho voluto risultasse interamente sua,ma non potrei obbiettare niente...della serie hai voluto la bici,pedala..



Mi spieghi meglio, per cortesia!Perchè non puoi, perchè per te è un gioco già  in partenza, la prendi così, come se non fosse nulla di male o proprio perchè non senti quel sentimento?

Nel caso che la tua amante si affezioni a te quindi che faresti?


----------



## lothar57 (11 Novembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Mi spieghi meglio, per cortesia!Perchè non puoi, perchè per te è un gioco già in partenza, la prendi così, come se non fosse nulla di male o proprio perchè non senti quel sentimento?
> 
> Nel caso che la tua amante si affezioni a te quindi che faresti?


Ciao Diavoletta si la vedo cosi',se non c'e'amore non c'e'niente di male.lei mi dice..io non mi sono mai innamorata e tu sei peggio di me.penso volesse sondare il terreno,ma io le ho risposto che e'vero,non mi innamoro mai.
Sono anche tranquillo, per come la vedo io,solo una pazza a 28 anni potrebbe innamorarsi di uno di 54.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (11 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Diavoletta si la vedo cosi',se non c'e'amore non c'e'niente di male.lei mi dice..io non mi sono mai innamorata e tu sei peggio di me.penso volesse sondare il terreno,ma io le ho risposto che e'vero,non mi innamoro mai.
> Sono anche tranquillo, per come la vedo io,solo una pazza a 28 anni potrebbe innamorarsi di uno di 54.


Non credo ci sia limite di età in queste cose, se ci può venire a letto, non vedo perchè non possa innamorarsi!
Anche se io ho 33 anni, mio padre 57, quindi mi è davvero difficile vedermi con un uomo che mi potrebbe essere padre ma, capitaaaa!

Io è questo controllo del sentimento che non capisco, il come si possa stare bene con qualcuno anche intimamente ma non più di tanto! Ma tant'è a quanto pare è comunissimo! 


Grazie!


----------



## lunaiena (11 Novembre 2011)

dunque non puoi dire all'altro" ti amo" perché :

In queste storielle nn sarebbe vero per come la Vedo io l'amore (e nn e' che ci credo molto)
E una cosa che costruisci insieme ma dopo molti molti anni ...

Se lo dici e l'altro e un pocchettino più preso di te esattamente superi un confine e da li la leggerezza della storia si trasforma..

E nn e un controllo del sentimento e sempre la stessa storia nn superare il confine..
Cioè se tu percorri una strada in tutta serenità vai avanti, mica vai a vedere il burrone che hai al tuo fianco per rischiare che anche una piccola frana ti faccia precipitare dentro no...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (11 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> dunque non puoi dire all'altro" ti amo" perché :
> 
> In queste storielle nn sarebbe vero per come la Vedo io l'amore (e nn e' che ci credo molto)
> E una cosa che costruisci insieme ma dopo molti molti anni ...
> ...


Eh no luna.....se poi scopri che non era amore ma un calesse il tuo di matrimonio che fai? Meglio non guardarsi intorno e restare sulla comoda strada intrapresa è più comodo, meno impegnativo e soprattutto sai come gestire la situazione!

P.S. ci sentiamo dopo se ci sei!  baci


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok ma... una persona può decidere di non accettare qualunque cosa pur di restare con il marito,no? oppure ogni volta che fa qualcosa che ci ferisce dobbiamo spostare i paletti? Io con tutto quello che ho passato, non rinuncio all'idea di restare con mio marito esclusivamente perchè lo amo, e nell'amore ci metto il rispetto che io ho per lui e quello che io esigo da lui, ma anche il fatto di stare assieme perchè assieme riusciamo ancora a ridere, divertirci, aver voglia di fare l'amore e di coccolarci. Ma con tutto il bene che gli voglio, non potrei perdonargli un'altra volta. Dice bene Claudio: lui ha dimostrato che il suo pizzicore è molto più importante della serenità che deve dare a sua moglie adesso, l'impegno che ha impiegato per crearsi il profilo in chat poteva metterlo nel far sentire desiderata sua moglie.


A me sembra comunque...che l'asse su cui si muova stella nuova è anche...
Ma ha senso dopo 25 anni di matrimonio trovarsi a discutere su cagate come le chat?
Ma allora qua mi sembra che la delusione nasca dal fatto che lui non si rende conto di quanto male le fa con le chat...
Ripeto non ci sarebbe nulla di male no?
Caro cosa stai facendo?
Ah cara vieni qua sto sparando porcate in chat...vuoi leggere?
Uffa...ma non hai un modo più intelligente per impiegare il tuo tempo libero?
Maddai cara mi rilasso...uffi dai...

Un conto è che una donna si trovi difronte di nuovo degli spettri...dopo quel che è successo a luglio no?

Lothar è senza scrupoli.
Non pensa mai al dolore che arrecherebbe a sua moglie se lo scoprisse.
Egli sa che se ne accorgerebbe solo quando verrebbe beccato.
Ma essere un Lothar è anche...quel giorno che vengo beccato...è finita...ho finito di diavolare...

Ma se amiamo una persona...
E' proprio così difficile a rinunciare a qualcosa di stupido e insignificante, per amor suo?
Pur di farla felice e far star bene?

Es.
Io non amo la tv accesa in cucina finchè si sta pranzando.
Se ti dico...cara...dai non teniamo la tv accesa e parliamo...la tv accesa durante il pranzo...mi fa stare male...mi ricorda le brutte cose che vivevo in famiglia...dove ogni giorno mio padre lottava per il telegiornale...e mia madre le studiava tutte per fare in modo che lui non potesse vedere il televisore in pace...

E lei mi dicesse...
Ok caro...vai pure a mangiare sul divano...tu DEVI capire il mio punto di vista...
La mia esigenza esistenziale di vedere la tv finchè pranzo.
Sarebbe amore?

O amore è...
Ok caro...mi rendo conto...ok...non teniamo una tv in cucina...
Però caro ehm...sai che mi piacerebbe tanto vedere la tv a letto? Che me la regali una tv per la camera?
Così tu leggi e io intanto guardo il mio programma preferito...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> dunque non puoi dire all'altro" ti amo" perché :
> 
> In queste storielle nn sarebbe vero per come la Vedo io l'amore (e nn e' che ci credo molto)
> E una cosa che costruisci insieme ma dopo molti molti anni ...
> ...


Ok ieri sera rimiravo il cielo...
Facevo una passeggiata...e vedo la luna piena...
Ti ho pensato: ecco "ti amo"...
Ehi ma sai che vicino brillava bene venere?


----------



## lunaiena (11 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok ieri sera rimiravo il cielo...
> Facevo una passeggiata...e vedo la luna piena...
> Ti ho pensato: ecco "ti amo"...
> Ehi ma sai che vicino brillava bene venere?


Mi fa piacereeeeee......
Ecco maaaa...sono  tutti cazzi tuoi...


----------



## Diletta (11 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Diletta allora siamo tutti identici,ma il concetto che esprimi e'giusto.Io ti assicuro che non potrei mai dire all'altra..ti amo...e per fortuna anche lei se ne guarda bene,ecco se si supera quel confine diventa brutto,esinceramente non mi piacerebbe piu'.Il problema e'che non vorrei che mai moglie,che comunque sospetta fortemente,contraccambiasse....non fuori casa non la butterei,anche perche'legalmente ho voluto risultasse interamente sua,ma non potrei obbiettare niente...della serie hai voluto la bici,pedala..



...e bravo, così fuori di casa ti ci potrebbe mandare lei, e per sempre. Sei anche presuntuoso, convinto di essere così scaltro da non farti mai scoprire da lei.
Fidati del consiglio che ti dò: se lei sospetta fortemente, stai in campana, il sospetto fa fare cose inverosimili... e dopo, hai voglia di piangere lacrime di coccodrillo.
Vai in certi casini che manco te li immagini di striscio.
E dopo, visto che tua moglie è ancora molto piacente, le corna ti fioriscono a te!

...e dopo non venire qui a piangere, inteso! 
:mexican::mexican:


----------



## Diletta (11 Novembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Mi spieghi meglio, per cortesia!Perchè non puoi, perchè per te è un gioco già  in partenza, la prendi così, come se non fosse nulla di male o proprio perchè non senti quel sentimento?
> 
> *Nel caso che la tua amante si affezioni a te quindi che faresti?*



Te lo dico io cosa farebbe:

scapperebbe a gambe levate !!!

Vero Lothar?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi fa piacereeeeee......
> Ecco maaaa...sono  tutti cazzi tuoi...


[video=youtube;GrH49OwJoWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrH49OwJoWY[/video]


----------



## Diletta (11 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Anche io come te non ho mai avuto nessuno nel reale ( non che questo non sia reale) ma parlo di persona fisica con cui sfogarmi, con cui piangere.
> E ricordo un giorno di tanti mesi fa, stare in moto viaggiare veloce e pensare sono solo, l'unica persona a cui ho dato tutto è mia moglie, l'unica persona che ho con me è mia moglie, ed adesso non posso nemmeno andare da lei e parlare, piangere, parlare, urlare.
> Mai come in quei momenti mi sono sentito solo, e mai come in quei momenti mi sono accorto quanto ho dato a lei ed alla famiglia, al tal punto che il mondo era situato dentro quattro mura.
> Io al contrario tuo aspetto i fine settimana, aspetto quei momenti in cui voglio e devo far svagare, la mia indole è propensa a divertirsi uscire ridere diventare pazzi, e riesco in buona parte a mettere da parte certi ricordi e divertirmi.
> ...



Io ce l'ho un paio di amiche con cui mi sfogo ogni tanto, ma non me ne posso mica approfittare, anche perché farei la figura di chi si piange addosso e corro il rischio di metterle anche a disagio, anche se è già di conforto essere ascoltati.
Ti volevo chiedere se il fine settimana lo passi interamente in compagnia di tua moglie, se sì, mi sembri arrivato ad un buon punto visto che riesci a godertelo (ma come fai?)

Sì, indubbiamente il dolore rende forti e niente più ci spaventerà in futuro.
Buonanotte


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io ce l'ho un paio di amiche con cui mi sfogo ogni tanto, ma non me ne posso mica approfittare, anche perché farei la figura di chi si piange addosso e corro il rischio di metterle anche a disagio, anche se è già di conforto essere ascoltati.
> Ti volevo chiedere se il fine settimana lo passi interamente in compagnia di tua moglie, se sì, mi sembri arrivato ad un buon punto visto che riesci a godertelo (ma come fai?)
> 
> Sì, indubbiamente il dolore rende forti e niente più ci spaventerà in futuro.
> Buonanotte


Come faccio? Ok scrivo quello che dentro già so e che mai ho detto ne scritto.
Ho dato troppo a mia moglie, e vivo col ricordo dell'amore che avevo per lei, non che ora non la ami sia chiaro questo, ma è un amore diverso, un amore che è diventato..come dire reale, non più una favola, favola a cui credevo. Favola a cui tutt'ora credo, ma a cui tutti i traditi e tutte quelle persone a cui credono all'amore romantico non riusciranno "credo" mai a sognare nuovamente. 
come faccio? sorrido rido, e nel momento in cui mi affacciano i ricordi quando per un motivo qualsiasi una frase un oggetto mi torna in mente e mi ricorda il fatto... bhe allora scaccio via tutto!! e penso alla mia vita ed alla vita che verrà penso a quello che ho costruito e penso a chi mi sta accanto, penso alla scelta che ho fatto di rimanere con lei, e mi prendo la responsabilità di ridere e far sorridere sempre chi la mattina fa colazione assieme a me.
Si lo passo assieme a tutta la famiglia, e spesso quando è possibile mi organizzo qualche gita solo con lei lasciando i ragazzi dalla nonna. 
Il sabato e la domenica dopo una settimana di lavoro devono essere momenti di evasione.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2011)

error che palle


----------



## Eliade (12 Novembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Eh no luna.....se poi scopri che non era amore ma un calesse il tuo di matrimonio che fai? Meglio non guardarsi intorno e restare sulla comoda strada intrapresa è più comodo, _*meno impegnativo*_ e soprattutto sai come gestire la situazione!
> 
> P.S. ci sentiamo dopo se ci sei!  baci


 Io non credo sia meno impegnativo rimanere sulla comoda strada...anzi, credo impegni di più. Ci s'impegna di meno sulla comoda strada se si ha altro a cui pensare.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (12 Novembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io non credo sia meno impegnativo rimanere sulla comoda strada...anzi, credo impegni di più. Ci s'impegna di meno sulla comoda strada se si ha altro a cui pensare.


Eliade, non lo so, non so più niente, in questo momento sono talmente persa che non ho risposte....non so se è come dici tu o come dico io!

Io ho un'idea. Poi come si evolva il mondo lo scopro vivendo....magari un giorno troverò risposte! Oggi ancora piango perchè non mi capacito!

Tu dici che è più impegnativo? Purtroppo io devo partire dal fatto che non ho significato niente in 5 anni, quindi non valevo la pena di fare una scelta...ma, a me sembra di non aver incontrato un uomo di grande coraggio!
E nella vita per rinunciare a certe sicurezze che ti sei costruito ci vuole coraggio, di fare anche scelte controcorrente!

Io leggo, leggo e poi mi chiedo, quante persone si nascondono dietro questo amore di cui parlano, di questi rapporti lunghi rapporti, quando poi è evidente la loro sofferenza e che niente sarà più come prima? Ci vuole più coraggio a restare su quella strada dici tu? O ci vuole più coraggio a prendere atto che qualcosa è cambiato, è finito e bisogna ricominciare da capo?

Credimi ci vuole più coraggio a dover affrontare la vita da soli che in due, anche se quel due è stato compromesso! E' il motivo per cui Conte tante volte scrive che ci sono persone, come me, che si sono accontentate delle briciole, piuttosto che del niente......perchè la solitudine e lo stare soli non piace a nessuno!


Se uno non tradisce, forse hai ragione tu! E' più impegnativa la strada intrapresa, ma quando si cercano alternative fuori per insoddisfazione è meno impegnativo restare su quella strada!


----------



## Diletta (13 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Come faccio? Ok scrivo quello che dentro già so e che mai ho detto ne scritto.
> Ho dato troppo a mia moglie, e vivo col ricordo dell'amore che avevo per lei, non che ora non la ami sia chiaro questo, ma è un amore diverso, un amore che è diventato..come dire reale, non più una favola, favola a cui credevo. Favola a cui tutt'ora credo, ma a cui tutti i traditi e tutte quelle persone a cui credono all'amore romantico non riusciranno "credo" mai a sognare nuovamente.
> come faccio? sorrido rido, e nel momento in cui mi affacciano i ricordi quando per un motivo qualsiasi una frase un oggetto mi torna in mente e mi ricorda il fatto... bhe allora scaccio via tutto!! e penso alla mia vita ed alla vita che verrà penso a quello che ho costruito e penso a chi mi sta accanto, penso alla scelta che ho fatto di rimanere con lei, e mi prendo la responsabilità di ridere e far sorridere sempre chi la mattina fa colazione assieme a me.
> Si lo passo assieme a tutta la famiglia, e spesso quando è possibile mi organizzo qualche gita solo con lei lasciando i ragazzi dalla nonna.
> Il sabato e la domenica dopo una settimana di lavoro devono essere momenti di evasione.




Claudio, appari proprio come una bellissima persona. Tua moglie deve esserne fiera di averti accanto.
Lo so che devono essere momenti di evasione il sabato e la domenica....
Onore al merito se riesci a scacciar via i ricordi spiacevoli.
Hai riacquistato fiducia in lei?
Forse il mio problema è proprio questo: io non mi fido più per niente, la sensazione di avere un estraneo vicino a me è ancora molto presente.
Ha combinato cose che mai e poi mai pensavo potesse fare o anche solo pensare, capisci?
Non riesco ancora a farmi l'idea che lui sia anche così, a cambiare cioè l'immagine che avevo da sempre di lui con quella reale.
Lui è quello che conosco da sempre, MA ha anche quel lato oscuro che ormai conosco.
Quel lato oscuro che è riemerso in una certa fase della nostra vita dopo che si era impegnato per reprimerlo, ed esserci riuscito per tanti anni.
Quel lato oscuro che gli fa dire: ...ma in fondo, che c'è di strano nel volersi portare a letto una donna?
Questa esternazione è talmente disarmante che ogni commento penso sia superfluo.....


----------



## diavoletta_78 (13 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Claudio, appari proprio come una bellissima persona. Tua moglie deve esserne fiera di averti accanto.
> Lo so che devono essere momenti di evasione il sabato e la domenica....
> Onore al merito se riesci a scacciar via i ricordi spiacevoli.
> Hai riacquistato fiducia in lei?
> ...


Infatti senza parole!


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Claudio, appari proprio come una bellissima persona. Tua moglie deve esserne fiera di averti accanto.
> Lo so che devono essere momenti di evasione il sabato e la domenica....
> Onore al merito se riesci a scacciar via i ricordi spiacevoli.
> Hai riacquistato fiducia in lei?
> ...


Al di là del tradimento, degli inganni.

Io mi sono interrogata moltissimo sulla questione dell'infedeltà fisica e di altri tipi E sul desiderio che si può avere di sesso con un altra persona mentre sei innamorato perso del tuo amore.
Non credo sia possibile a tutti. Ma ad alcuni sì.
Io ho scoperto che sono una persona di quel tipo.
Che mentre mengia il suo dolce preferito, se gli si mette accanto pure altri due o tre tipi di torte, dice "perchè no?"
Mentre riesco a mettermi nei panni delle persone che sono state tradite e ingannate per anni, le singole, scusa, scopate mi lasciano indifferente.

Con tutto il rispetto per Claudio, per esempio, non riesco, non riesco a capire i suoi sentimenti dopo che sua moglie è andata con un altro una singola volta. E' un limite mio, sia chiaro, non una critica a lui.
E lo sto scrivndo epr dirte che sì, sono capacissima di sentirmi profondamente innamorata, e di vedere un uomo che mi ispira per vari motivi -humor, intelligenza, fascino, l'aspetto conta pochissimo- e desiderare di farci sesso. Sono curiosa. Mi chiedo come sarà. Lo desidero. Tutto qui.
Posso anche non farlo, se il mio compagno me lo chiede, a intanto dentro di me direi "ma perchè? E' solo sesso... mica cambia nulla ell'amore che ho per lui..."
Ripeto, non credo che questo ragionamento sia valido per tutti, ma so che è valido epr me e per altri.
Ci sono persone che amano talmetne tanto da riuscire a sconfiggere ogni tentazione, rimanendo fedeli sempre.
Ci sono persone il cui amore viene espresso invece capendo che possedere il corpo dell'amato non è nulla rispetto a quello che c'è tra i loro cuori e anime.

Insomma, Diletta... io non giustifico PER NULLA le menzogne e gli inganni, per nulla. Ma la frase di tuo marito, bè... la condivdo. Non riesco a trovarci nulal di strano, ma proprio nulla...

Ho scritto sgrammaticato ma ho un sonno che mi mancia viva...


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Novembre 2011)

per esempio.
Sarà che sono narcisista -anche se a vedermi non si direbbe- ma con tutto 'sto parlare dei siti di incontri, bè, mi è venuta la curiosità.
non ci sono mai andata, non ho bisgno di incontrare uomini in quel modo, è un periodo in cui non mi manca proprio nulla, ma ohi, mi è venuta la curiosità.
E credo che mi iscriverò a uno dei siti gratuito -altrimenti manco morta  - e vedrò come funziona. E se vengo "richiesta" da qualcuno, non credo che mi renderò disponibile a un vero incontro -i miei gusti sebbene molto ampi richiedono cose che un incontro al buio non mi da- ma per quanto sia indice di bassa autostima, mi sentirei cmq bene ad essere desiderata.
Ammetto.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Novembre 2011)

Ah... non intendo minimamente dire che Stellanuova dovrebbe passarci sopra.

Stellanuova, non ho mai scritto nel tuo 3D perchè non sono molto portata a dare pareri in materia di ricostruzione.. io ho tradito, e la ricostruzione è stata fallimentare (perchè impossibile già in precedenza).
In genere una avventureta fuori dal matrimonio la reputo di poca importanza.
Ma capisco, credo, come ci si senta a vedere che i tuoi sentimenti non hanno avuto importanza per lui. Come se il dolore che sopportato per voi, per lui, quel dolore, per lui non significasse nulla.
Ricominciare a fare cose di nascosto, ti fa vedere che lui non ha capito minimamente.
Non ha capito.
Non è detto che non ti ami. Non o cosa parei io, non so che parere darti, in reztà questo era solo un saluto a una donna che vedo e leggo forte, e che vedo e leggo stanca.
In bocca al lupo qualunque cosa tu decida di fare...


----------



## Niko74 (13 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Al di là del tradimento, degli inganni.
> 
> Io mi sono interrogata moltissimo sulla questione dell'infedeltà fisica e di altri tipi E sul desiderio che si può avere di sesso con un altra persona mentre sei innamorato perso del tuo amore.
> Non credo sia possibile a tutti. Ma ad alcuni sì.
> ...


A parte che "le singole" già è una contraddizione....
Quindi secondo te ingannare e tradire il tuo compagno per anni con la stessa persona non lo giustifichi per nulla mentre tradirlo per anni con persone diverse  e per singoli "episodi" ti lascia indifferente?
Curioso modo di vedere le cose 


Secondo me un conto è il desiderio e la curiosità che si può provare (e che capita a tutti) ma realizzarlo è un pò diverso eh...mica come la storia della torta...che io se mi ci trovo di fronte ne mangio a vagonate


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> A parte che "le singole" già è una contraddizione....
> Quindi secondo te ingannare e tradire il tuo compagno per anni con la stessa persona non lo giustifichi per nulla mentre tradirlo per anni con persone diverse  e per singoli "episodi" ti lascia indifferente?
> Curioso modo di vedere le cose
> 
> ...


Allora una singola scopata è niente...
A patto che il giorno dopo te ne dimentichi...
Il guaio è magari tutto quello che nasce dopo quella scopata...no?
Se lei dice al suo compagno...ohi...lo sai che sono un po' troia no?
Non c'è inganno: lui sa benissimo con chi ha a che fare.
Per me la vera botta è amare una persona, fare di tutto, ma di tutto per riuscire a starci bene assieme...per poi scoprire che non ti ama per niente, in quanto lei ama un altro, fatto tutto diverso da te.
Lì si ti crolla il mondo in testa...
E ti incazzi e dici...
Ma cazzo se non mi ami, perchè non dirlo?
Su questo sono sincerissimo.
Se mi accorgo che non ti amo più...io te lo dico per direttissima.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Novembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> A parte che "le singole" già è una contraddizione....
> Quindi secondo te ingannare e tradire il tuo compagno per anni con la stessa persona non lo giustifichi per nulla mentre tradirlo per anni con persone diverse  e per singoli "episodi" ti lascia indifferente?
> Curioso modo di vedere le cose
> 
> ...


Mi rendo conto di essermi spiegata malissimo.
No, non giustifico per nulla tradimenti e menzogne.
Se ci si rende conto di certe cose se ne dovrebbe rendere partecipe il compagno. Prima, magari.

In caso certe cose emergano dopo -perchè magari date per scontate, mai rimuginate- ritengo che una scopata fuori dal matrimonio non sia necessaiamente indice di non amore. Neanche due o tre, in effetti. Solo che a quel punto sono segno che non c'è comuncione e intimitàe confidenza col compagno, e lì il tradimento è di altro e peggiore tipo (sempre per me).

Quindi io, adesso come adesso, dico esplicitamente cosa ci si può aspettare da me.
Non mento, non inganno, non tradisco, e mi impegno con tutta me stessa a fare crescere il rapporto nella confidenza, nel rispetto, nell'attenzione all'altro, nella sensibilità, nell'accoglienza, nella cura.

Sono sicurissima che per te il desiderio e il mettere in pratica sono cose diverse. Vale per la stragrande maggioranza di eprsone.
Per quanto mi riguarda non è così.
Certo puoi pensare che allora io non ami davvero. Del resto, nonpotrei altro che amare davvero chi mi sia simile, chi capisca il mio modo di amare.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> per esempio.
> Sarà che sono narcisista -anche se a vedermi non si direbbe- ma con tutto 'sto parlare dei siti di incontri, bè, mi è venuta la curiosità.
> non ci sono mai andata, non ho bisgno di incontrare uomini in quel modo, è un periodo in cui non mi manca proprio nulla, ma ohi, mi è venuta la curiosità.
> E credo che mi iscriverò a uno dei siti gratuito -altrimenti manco morta  - e vedrò come funziona. E se vengo "richiesta" da qualcuno, *non credo che mi renderò disponibile a un vero incontro *-i miei gusti sebbene molto ampi richiedono cose che un incontro al buio non mi da- ma per quanto sia indice di bassa autostima, mi sentirei cmq bene ad essere desiderata.
> Ammetto.


questo lo dicevo anche io e pensavo le stesse cose che di ci tu ......
Per curiosita mi sono iscritta niente di male ok
Nessun incontro ok
Ma poi puo capitare che trovi una persona interessante e li succede che ti incurioscisce l'inconto


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Novembre 2011)

quello che ti diceva che ti avrebbe fatto felice per 4 ore?
cmq, mai dire mai. Non mi sconvolgerebbe scoprire di desiderare incontrare una persona.
il mio compagno però lo saprebbe.
non perchè io sia una persona particolarmente aperta e sincera. ma perchè ho passato l'inferno prima di capire quanto sia importante per me esserlo. 
Certe esperienze si pagano, e salato, e certe cose non le si impara se non pagando salato. Almeno, vale per me. Ci sono persone che da sempre hanno una chiarezza estrema di come sono fatte e di cosa vogliono o non vogliono. Io invece questa conoscenza di me non l'avevo.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Novembre 2011)

quello che ti diceva che ti avrebbe fatto felice per 4 ore?
cmq, mai dire mai. Non mi sconvolgerebbe scoprire di desiderare incontrare una persona.
il mio compagno però lo saprebbe.
non perchè io sia una persona particolarmente aperta e sincera. ma perchè ho passato l'inferno prima di capire quanto sia importante per me esserlo. 
Certe esperienze si pagano, e salato, e certe cose non le si impara se non pagando salato. Almeno, vale per me. Ci sono persone che da sempre hanno una chiarezza estrema di come sono fatte e di cosa vogliono o non vogliono. Io invece questa conoscenza di me non l'avevo.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> il mio compagno però lo saprebbe.





Anche lui ti dice quando desidera le altre ?


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Anche lui ti dice quando desidera le altre ?


io darei per scontato che lui provi desideri per altre. Vorrei sapere solo quando lui mettesse in pratica il suo desiderio. Non per morbosità, ma perchè la sua compagna deve sapere sempre più di quello che sa una donzella che ha fatto sesso con lui.
A un eventuale incontro, io devo sapere, non posso parlare inconsapevole a una che sa come il mio compagno è sotto i vestiti.

Sì, è la reciprocità che rende le cose difficili. Facile andare a letto con altri sapendo che si ama cmq il proprio compagno. Più difficile sapere che il proprio compagno bacia, abbraccia, lecca e quant'altro un'altra, e mantenere la consapevolezza che ama me. VChe quello che fa con altre è una cosa, mentre quello che è tra di noi è talmente unico che è incomparabile.
La fedeltà è difficile, ma anche questo tipo di libertà costruttiva non scherza


----------



## Diletta (13 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> io darei per scontato che lui provi desideri per altre. Vorrei sapere solo quando lui mettesse in pratica il suo desiderio. Non per morbosità, ma perchè la sua compagna deve sapere sempre più di quello che sa una donzella che ha fatto sesso con lui.
> A un eventuale incontro, io devo sapere, non posso parlare inconsapevole a una che sa come il mio compagno è sotto i vestiti.
> 
> Sì, è la reciprocità che rende le cose difficili. Facile andare a letto con altri sapendo che si ama cmq il proprio compagno. Più difficile sapere che il proprio compagno bacia, abbraccia, lecca e quant'altro un'altra, e mantenere la consapevolezza che ama me. VChe quello che fa con altre è una cosa, mentre quello che è tra di noi è talmente unico che è incomparabile.
> La fedeltà è difficile, ma anche questo tipo di libertà costruttiva non scherza


Nausicaa, mi trovi d'accordo su quanto scrivi. Il mio raziocinio ci è già arrivato, la parte emotiva di me un po' meno e ci dovrò lavorare ancora su.
In effetti, quello che dice mio marito è una affermazione scontata, il difficile è casomai arrivare a dirla, e lui ci è arrivato.
Sta a me accettare o meno la sua visione delle cose.
Ho detto che è disarmante perché è da poco che abbiamo intrapreso questo nuovo modo di stare insieme, basato sulla sincerità estrema e mi ci devo ancora abituare: apprezzo questa schiettezza dopo anni di sotterfugi, ma capisci che è nuovo anche per me, oltre che per lui.
Tu lo capisci perché ti ritrovi nelle sue parole e sai che la fedeltà è difficile dato che provi quelle pulsioni.
Io, se provo ad immedesimarmi in un uomo, o dirò meglio altrimenti arriva Niko a bacchettarmi, in mio marito, riesco, ma con fatica, a capire il suo modo di sentire, ma, ripeto, lo faccio con difficoltà perché a me non accade.
Mi piacciono gli uomini anche a me e li guardo, ma niente più. 
Non riesco proprio ad immaginarmi di fare sesso con uno che mi è quasi sconosciuto e col quale non ho nessuna confidenza.
La sola attrazione non mi è sufficiente.
Pertanto, come hai detto tu: la fedeltà è difficile, ma lo è altrettanto una ricostruzione di questo tipo che si deve basare ormai su regole e patti diversi e soprattutto non convenzionali.      
Ce la farò?.........


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Nausicaa, mi trovi d'accordo su quanto scrivi. Il mio raziocinio ci è già arrivato, la parte emotiva di me un po' meno e ci dovrò lavorare ancora su.
> In effetti, quello che dice mio marito è una affermazione scontata, il difficile è casomai arrivare a dirla, e lui ci è arrivato.
> Sta a me accettare o meno la sua visione delle cose.
> Ho detto che è disarmante perché è da poco che abbiamo intrapreso questo nuovo modo di stare insieme, basato sulla sincerità estrema e mi ci devo ancora abituare: apprezzo questa schiettezza dopo anni di sotterfugi, ma capisci che è nuovo anche per me, oltre che per lui.
> ...


Diletta, io credo che tu sia eccezionale.
Cercare di capire solo con il cervello, fidandosi dell'amore che tuo marito ti ha sempre dimostrato, forzandoti oltre ogni concessione cui avresti mai potuto pensare... e tutto questo senza aver mai provato tu certe pulsioni, mai pensato certi epnsieri.
Sei una donna eccezionale, davvero.


----------



## Hirohito (13 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Ci siamo conosciuti sui banchi del liceo, qualche bacio e niente di più, la passione a 21 io e 23 lui, un amore importante che ha portato una convivenza e un matrimonio, un figlio desiderato e molto amato. Alti e bassi ma sempre tanta complicità mentale, tanta attrazione fisica. Un periodo di crisi col bambino piccolo in cui ho capito di essere stata molto mamma e poco compagna ma superato. Poi il figlio è cresciuto e abbiamo avuto molto spazio per noi come coppia, tante vacanze insieme in luoghi fantastici, cenette insieme, rapporti sessuali ottimi, mi sembrava di essere stata baciata dalla fortuna per avere al mio fianco un uomo così.
> Avendo io 52 anni e lui 54 nell'arco della vita matrimoniale ho dato per scontato che qualche sco.pata se la fosse fatta durante i periodi bassi ma giunti a questa età e con questa complicità ancora viva avevo la certezza di avere superato tutto quanto.
> Invece no. Grazie a facebook una sua amica mi ha fatto capire che aveva una relazione con lui, inviando semplicemente dei link che di cui io ho colto il significato. Quando ho chiesto spiegazioni mi è stato detto che ero paranoica.
> Ma l'amica ha fatto di peggio, mi ha inviato una chat che era inequivocabile.
> ...


Perchè si può fare sesso anche solo per gioco. Si può voler provare un'altra donna così come si può voler provare, una tantum, una sbronza.
Se è stata solo una "distrazione" lascia perdere, non buttare tutto all'aria. Alla vosta età dovreste capirlo. Se è solo per sesso stupido, e non per altro, perdonalo.
Al limite vai a prenderti una botta di vita pure tu e state pari. Ma, ovviamente, nn dirglielo. Usala come risorsa per te stessa, come un modo di sfogare la rabbia.
Ma non buttare tutto all'aria.
Consiglio di uomo che ha tradito per gioco, ma che mai lascerebbe la propria moglie.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2011)

*xStella e Diletta*

Ma chi dice che dovete accettare tutto cio'?
Ma chi dice che siete voi che dovete assecondare il pensiero altrui?
Ma cosa vogliono gli psicanalisti,farvi vedere il punto di vista dell'altra persona?
E perche' dovreste essere voi ad adattarvi ?
Chi dice che siete voi sbagliate?

Scusatemi he ma se la risposta a queste domande è stato un tenero: perche' lo amo,allora ok, bene il vostro aprirvi mentalmente e il vostro voler comprendere per perdonare ha una ragione piu' che valida.

Ma se la prima risposata è stata diversa tipo:
-ho paura del fallimento che porta la rottura della famiglia (che fallimanto,non è un negozio).
-dopo cosa posso fare(pensate a cio' che non dovete fare,pulire per 10,stirare per 10,preparare da mangiare per 10 ma anzi talvolta potete accomodarvi con i figli sul divano a mangiare noccioline,essere a casa alle 18 circa per essere presente,seno' lui ritorna e non trova pronto anzi a casa si torna dopo un bel giro in centro verso le otto,dopo aver mangiato una pizza al taglio,per non dimenticare tutto il tempo che rimane per far ginnastica e coltivare hobby senza pensare al suo pannolone)
-ma rimango sola e non so starci(tanto prima poi o si lascia soli qualcuno o si rimane da soli,quindi non cambia un cazzo,anzi almeno hai l'abitudine a star in casa sola,che poi star da soli non è cosi' male tanto molte persone sono piu' sole in due che da sole)
-con chi posso sconvolgere le mie emozioni intime(bene che non sia la volta buona che serene , troverete un uomo che non sconvolge ma ordina tranquillizza le emozioni).
Bene se avete sorriso questo vi fara' sorridere di piu' :ma che se lo prenda pure e che lo porti piu' lontano che puo' e che lo pulisca lei il pannolone!!!

;-) ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2011)

*Ok*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> io darei per scontato che lui provi desideri per altre. Vorrei sapere solo quando lui mettesse in pratica il suo desiderio. Non per morbosità, ma perchè la sua compagna deve sapere sempre più di quello che sa una donzella che ha fatto sesso con lui.
> A un eventuale incontro, io devo sapere, non posso parlare inconsapevole a una che sa come il mio compagno è sotto i vestiti.
> 
> Sì, è la reciprocità che rende le cose difficili. Facile andare a letto con altri sapendo che si ama cmq il proprio compagno. Più difficile sapere che il proprio compagno bacia, abbraccia, lecca e quant'altro un'altra, e mantenere la consapevolezza che ama me. VChe quello che fa con altre è una cosa, mentre quello che è tra di noi è talmente unico che è incomparabile.
> La fedeltà è difficile, ma anche questo tipo di libertà costruttiva non scherza


Comprendo ma,dopo aver esaudito la tua curiosita' non venirmi a schiaffare la lingua in bocca, mi farebbe un pochino schifo il sol pensiero di un fallatio tra la mia e la tua lingua :-(


ciao blu


----------



## aristocat (13 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> io darei per scontato che lui provi desideri per altre. *Vorrei sapere solo quando lui mettesse in pratica il suo desiderio. Non per morbosità, ma perchè la sua compagna deve sapere sempre più di quello che sa una donzella che ha fatto sesso con lui.*
> *A un eventuale incontro, io devo sapere*, non posso parlare inconsapevole a una che sa come il mio compagno è sotto i vestiti.
> 
> Sì, è la reciprocità che rende le cose difficili. Facile andare a letto con altri sapendo che si ama cmq il proprio compagno. Più difficile sapere che il proprio compagno bacia, abbraccia, lecca e quant'altro un'altra, e mantenere la consapevolezza che ama me. VChe quello che fa con altre è una cosa, mentre quello che è tra di noi è talmente unico che è incomparabile.
> La fedeltà è difficile, ma anche questo tipo di libertà costruttiva non scherza


 Nausicaa mi ha molto colpito questo passaggio, specie il grassetto. Ci ho pensato e sono giunta alla conclusione che in fondo non si può "pretendere" di sapere cose che appartengono solo alla sfera privata e intima del tuo compagno. Anche all'atto pratico, mi riesce difficile immaginare come questo compagno possa raccontare e confessare; e quindi accontentarti.

In che termini potrebbe farlo? Fino a che livello di dettaglio dovrebbe spingersi nel suo resoconto? Per quante parole possano essere spese per raccontare anche solo un'avventura erotica con una "donzella", anche se lui per assurdo arrivasse a riferirti la marca di babydoll da lei indossata in quell'occasione, ci sono momenti e attimi che resteranno solo tra loro due... impossibili da narrare, condividere, "svendere" all'esterno... a parte che bisogna vedere se la gentile "donzella" ci sta all'idea che tutto ciò che è avvenuto tra le lenzuola, possa poi essere riferito "fedelmente" alla compagna ufficiale.... Anzi diciamo che quasi nessuna donna, probabilmente, per quanto "donzella" possa essere, lascerà che questo momento intimo e segreto diventi di "pubblico dominio".
Quindi, se fossi nei panni di questo tuo compagno, MAI ti racconterei anche mezza parola, mai farei nomi e cognomi, alla peggio mi limiterei a dire (in un modello di coppia aperta o anche, come dici, "di libertà costruttiva") che una tale sera non ho resistito alla tentazione di andare ad "approfondire" con una donna affascinante e sensuale. Ma fine. Punto. 

Secondo me l'essere "Compagni Ufficiali" significa tantissime cose ma non può comportare il fatto che il tuo uomo, per default, ti avvisi quando stai per incontrare una con cui lui qualche giorno fa è stato in intimità.... 
Perché se tu accetti sin dall'inizio di accompagnarti con uno che non è monogamo per natura, e che non si fa problemi a "guardarsi in giro"... poi non è che lui debba, per gratitudine verso di te che gli "concedi" di svolazzare qua e là, farti il resoconto con tanti di nomi e cognomi delle "donzelle" frequentate. Questo sarebbe un ricatto, non so se mi spiego... E anche se tu ti riprometti di raccontargli subito con chi andresti tu a letto, non è che lui debba per questo "adeguarsi" e fare altrettanto, solo perché tu hai deciso così.
Insomma, dal mio punto di vista: O lo accetti fino in fondo di stare con un libertino, o non lo accetti e basta.
Questi mi paiono in effetti più dei "permessi di libertà vigilata" che non degli esempi di "libertà costruttiva".

Ma poi, anche per te stessa, che cosa te ne verrebbe se anche venissi a sapere se il tuo uomo è andato con Tizia invece che con Caia? Capisco che, da innamorati, si ha voglia di conoscere tutto il mondo interiore del proprio compagno, ma non credo che avere la "Lista delle Donzelle" possa dare veramente chissà quale valore aggiunto al tuo rapporto...

Mio parere molto schietto e personale... lo so, non ho "indorato" e "addolcito" nulla in questa riflessione, ma so di poterlo fare con te, che non ami raccontartela; senza contare che mai come in questo periodo non amo girare intorno alle cose, e dico apertamente come vedo il mondo intorno a me....
Sarebbe interessante sapere cosa ne pensano gli altri Tradinauti... 

ari


----------



## lunaiena (13 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> quello che ti diceva che ti avrebbe fatto felice per 4 ore?
> cmq, mai dire mai. Non mi sconvolgerebbe scoprire di desiderare incontrare una persona.
> il mio compagno però lo saprebbe.
> non perchè io sia una persona particolarmente aperta e sincera. ma perchè ho passato l'inferno prima di capire quanto sia importante per me esserlo.
> Certe esperienze si pagano, e salato, e certe cose non le si impara se non pagando salato. Almeno, vale per me. Ci sono persone che da sempre hanno una chiarezza estrema di come sono fatte e di cosa vogliono o non vogliono. Io invece questa conoscenza di me non l'avevo.



Si è proprio lui ,ma nn sono proprio completamente scema da crederci....
A parte questo ad esmpio mi ha incuriosito molto in suo modo di pernsare e di esprimersi in altri frangenti ....
La prima volta che ci siamo incontrati è stato un caso nello stesso momento allo stesso posto ho detto : 
o cazzo è lui o non è lui è luiiii ..e ora che faccio mi nascondo .... scappo .... faccio una magia e divento invisibile.....bho....
Ci siamo riconosciuti e una gran risata (ma c'era poco da ridere)
Ciao ma sei tu ....ehm ...
Io chi??? quella della chat intendi???No posso sembrare ma nn sono io ...
Dai prendiamoci un caffe....
ok  (pensiero.... ne prendo di caffe al giorno con altre persone poi nn penso ci rivedremo piu.......erroooreeeeee)
Parli caffe parli ti saluti ciao
Dopo telefonata parli ancora ridi spari cazzate e cosi per caso ti trovi bene con questa persona ma nn per questo nn stai bene a casa..

Io so con chiarezza come sono fatta  cosa voglio e fin dove voglio arrivare....
Ho sempre pagato quello che ho fatto ma dal momento che decido di fare una cosa nn la considero un errore ma un'esperienza di vita...
E nn vedo neanche la necessita cosi morbosa che ha un coppia di dirsi tutto o di sapere tutto dell'altro/a


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Novembre 2011)

intanto, carissima Ari, non è mai e poi mai un "deve" nel senso "visto che io la vedo così pure lui la deve vedere così".
E' un "deve" nel momento in cui, parlandone, mettiamo alla luce le nostre necessità e diciamo se ci va bene  o no.
Quindi, partiamo per un istante dal presupposto che il mio compagno mi abbia detto che mi avviserà dell'avvenuto incontro con una donzella -parola in cui, credimi, non c'è da parte mia il minimo significato negativo.

quello che mi aspetto di sapere è, appunto, "ieri sera (l'altra settimana se ha bisogno di tempo per prendere coraggio per dirmelo) non ho resistito alla tentazione con Caia " proprio come dici tu. Non mi interessano particolari, anzi, il cielo me ne scampi!
Questo mio desiderio nasce dal fatto che come compagna di una coppia in cui l'esclusività sessuale non c'è, sento il bisogno di sapere che il nostro legame è forte in altri modi. perchè non è facile, la libertà sessuale non è semplicemente un patentino di libertà di tradimento.
Io non voglio trovarmi davanti a una donna che pensi "io mi sono fatta il tuo compagno e tu non lo sai"
Nè, peggio ancora, a una donna che mi dice proprio "ah sai, mi sono fatta il tuo compagno"
Io lo devo sapere.
Se al mio compagno non va bene, non è il mio compagno (è sempre una questione di regole condivise in anticipo)
E, perdonami, ma di quello che pensa e prova la donna con cui il mio compagno fa sesso, non riesco a preoccuparmene più di tanto. Io sinceramente non credo avrei nulla contro una ragazza che si facesse il mio uomo. E so che ce ne sono eccome che se ne fregherebbero che io, dopo, sapessi.

Chiaramente queste regole condivise possono sempre essere riviste, sempre in dialogo e confidenza. Adesso per me sono queste, in futuro vedremo.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Novembre 2011)

anzi, in effetti me ne frega relativamente si sapere se il mio uomo s fa una che non incontrerò mai mentre sta pescando in Canada. Di quella può tranquillamente non dirmi nulla.
Proprio quando si tratti di donne che posso conoscere e frequentare, lo voglio sapere. Non metto alcun paletto su chi lui si possa fare o meno ma io appunto non essendo una delle tante, ma la sua compagna, la sua donna, voglio esserlo inequivocabilmente. 
Ti vuoi scopare il mio amore? Ok, sappi che lo saprò. Eccheccaspita. Devi pure esser la sola a saperlo? Condividerai tutta l'intimità che vuoi, quello che farete a letto non lo saprò mai, non saprò le frasi, non saprò le tenerezze, non saprò le cose che solo tu sai fare, non saprò il piacere che vi siete scambiati. ma saprò che tu lo conosci sessualmente. Non tu Ari ovviamente!  

io sono una persona estremamente discreta. Non chiedo, non controllo, non investigo, non "solo" per fiducia ma proprio per un rispetto infinito dell'altrui intimità. Sto lontana da cellulare, computer, mail. Non gli chiedo delle persone che conosce, non chiedo racconti nè particolari. Quello che le persone dicono a lui non mi sogno neppure di chiederlo.
Ma l'intimità del mio compagno è la mia intimità. Chi va a letto col mio compagno, tocca solo le cose più superficiali di lui, rispetto a me, ma vive un pezzetto dell'intimità che è anche mia. Ergo.


----------



## aristocat (13 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> intanto, carissima Ari, non è mai e poi mai un "deve" nel senso "visto che io la vedo così pure lui la deve vedere così".
> E' un "deve" nel momento in cui, parlandone, mettiamo alla luce le nostre necessità e diciamo se ci va bene  o no.
> Quindi, partiamo per un istante dal presupposto che il mio compagno mi abbia detto che mi avviserà dell'avvenuto incontro con una donzella -parola in cui, credimi, non c'è da parte mia il minimo significato negativo.
> 
> ...


Ah bè certo, se il presupposto è che lui magari ha promesso ed è d'accordo ad avvisarti tutte le volte, problemi non ce ne sono...
A questo punto diventa più un problema di lui, di trovare donne disposte a "divertirsi" con lui pur sapendo che il loro nome/cognome sarà presto comunicato alla compagna ufficiale e a chissà chi altro. Non tutte ci stanno, ma qualcuna potrebbe anche acconsentire e non farsene un problema...
Sul fatto di "voler sapere" perché qualche pia donna potrebbe voler comparire al tuo cospetto e raccontarti un fatto di "Cronaca di povera amante", oppure perché qualcuna, guardandoti, potrebbe pensare: "bé io mi sono fatta il suo compagno"... Diciamo che nel primo caso lo squallore e la miseria umana della pia donna sarebbe identico, che tu sappia o non sappia in anticipo, quell'incontro sarebbe ugualmente schifoso e sgradevole a prescindere. Sul secondo caso, io credo che una donna potrebbe pensare "io mi sono fatto il tuo compagno" indipendentemente dal fatto che tu sappia o non sappia... non so se mi spiego.

Però resta il fatto che se al tuo compagno non dispiace avvisarti sempre, problemi non ce ne sono :idea:


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Novembre 2011)

In effetti diventa un problema per lui... 
Non so quanto far diventare _questo_ un _mio_ problema... non esiste e non esisterà mai un manuale di regole per una coppia in via di sperimentazione 
Chissà, potrei rilasciare certe richieste.. ma le richieste esistono in quanto vogliono colmare bisogni ed incertezze. Quindi verranno modificate di volta in volta con l'evolversi del rapporto, quando spariscono certe incertezze o ne sorgono nuove.
E' un percorso da fare in due, in cui non c'èuno che mette sul banco le carte-richieste e l'altro che bussa o passa.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Comprendo ma,dopo aver esaudito la tua curiosita' non venirmi a schiaffare la lingua in bocca, mi farebbe un pochino schifo il sol pensiero di un fallatio tra la mia e la tua lingua :-(
> 
> 
> ciao blu


nessunissimo problema 
Non ho alcuna intenzione di opprimere uomini che non la vivano come me, in nessun caso.
In effetti il mio attuale galateo prevede, in caso io stia per soddisfare la mia curiosità, che io avvisi che non sono monogama.


----------



## aristocat (13 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> anzi, in effetti me ne frega relativamente si sapere se il mio uomo s fa una che non incontrerò mai mentre sta pescando in Canada. Di quella può tranquillamente non dirmi nulla.
> Proprio quando si tratti di donne che posso conoscere e frequentare, lo voglio sapere. Non metto alcun paletto su chi lui si possa fare o meno ma io appunto non essendo una delle tante, ma la sua compagna, la sua donna, voglio esserlo inequivocabilmente.
> Ti vuoi scopare il mio amore? Ok, sappi che lo saprò. Eccheccaspita. Devi pure esser la sola a saperlo? Condividerai tutta l'intimità che vuoi, quello che farete a letto non lo saprò mai, non saprò le frasi, non saprò le tenerezze, non saprò le cose che solo tu sai fare, non saprò il piacere che vi siete scambiati. ma saprò che tu lo conosci sessualmente. Non tu Ari ovviamente!
> 
> ...


 Scusa, mentre scrivevo il messaggio di prima non avevo letto questo . Vedo spunti molto interessanti. Ma vado con ordine. Ora mi sembra di capire meglio: se hai un rapporto con una persona che può essere andata a letto con il tuo compagno, l'approccio di quella stessa tua conoscente non può per forza essere quello di sempre. E, sai? in questo caso sono d'accordo. E' così. Anch'io preferirei sapere, in quel caso. Senza il contorno dei dettagli ma per me sarebbe meglio sapere se c'è stato un "approfondimento".... 

Anche se io non faccio testo perché al momento non accetterei un rapporto con una persona che ama il "pluralismo" e la varietà... quindi, se lo venissi a sapere potrei prendere decisioni anche drastiche, tipo lasciarlo.... Mi incazzerei come una biscia, ma è anche vero che io apprezzo più un genere di uomo tipo "marito di Melania" (l'utente di Tradi Melania)  e, non accettando quindi "rapporti aperti" o "di libertà costruttiva" con compagni di larghe vedute, la mia incazzatura avrebbe un suo perché 

Dulcis in fundo: sai che in me potrai sempre vedere un'amica leale e casta che non esce con il tuo uomo ...
Perché, al di là delle convinzioni morali sul valore dell'amicizia, andare con una persona che non somiglia affatto al canone che mi attira oggi (appunto, marito di Melania, non esattamente uno che - anche tradendo - lo fa per amor di lussuria) e che potrebbe anche spifferare il mio nome con altri... brrrrrrrrr :scared::scared::carneval: No grazie :carneval: :carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Novembre 2011)

Hhahahahaha!!! Bè stella, non sono esattamente dolorante all'idea che una donna non seduca il mio uomo!!! hahahahah!!!! quindi grazie  un bacione!!!


PS ne approfitto per dirti che il tuo nuovo avatar non solo è bello, ma ti assomiglia, secondo me.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2011)

*Nooooo*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> nessunissimo problema
> Non ho alcuna intenzione di opprimere uomini che non la vivano come me, in nessun caso.
> In effetti il mio attuale galateo prevede, in caso io stia per soddisfare la mia curiosità, che io avvisi che non sono monogama.



Non mi opprimeresti piu' di tanto è che...

Ma se il "tuo compagno"(vista la vostra liberta' non capisco la parola tua) tornasse di notte a casa dopo essersi slinguazzato le parti intime della tua rivale(mi sembrano piu' queste per te, rivali sconfitte in partenza)e ti mettesse la lingua in bocca,cazzo fai?
Ecco a me farebbe schifo,capisco che per voi puo' essere eccitante sto modo di mettervi sempre in gioco,ma almeno bandite il rapporto orale,oppure quando torna prima di baciarlo chiedile cos'ha mangiato :-O

Ma a te chi ti ha messo in testa tutte ste cose ,lui?




CIAO blu


Ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non mi opprimeresti piu' di tanto è che...
> 
> Ma se il "tuo compagno"(vista la vostra liberta' non capisco la parola tua) tornasse di notte a casa dopo essersi slinguazzato le parti intime della tua rivale(mi sembrano piu' queste per te, rivali sconfitte in partenza)e ti mettesse la lingua in bocca,cazzo fai?
> Ecco a me farebbe schifo,capisco che per voi puo' essere eccitante sto modo di mettervi sempre in gioco,ma almeno bandite il rapporto orale,oppure quando torna prima di baciarlo chiedile cos'ha mangiato :-O
> ...



Mal che vada ti do un bacio sulla fronte dopo una serata curiosa :-(


----------



## aristocat (13 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hhahahahaha!!! Bè stella, non sono esattamente dolorante all'idea che una donna non seduca il mio uomo!!! hahahahah!!!! quindi grazie  un bacione!!!
> 
> 
> PS ne approfitto per dirti che il tuo nuovo avatar non solo è bello, ma ti assomiglia, secondo me.


 Sì, magari, :mexican:  troppo buona, poi lei (Yasmin Parvaneh) è una bellezza mediterranea, io di mediterraneo non ho neanche il sopracciglio  poi lei è a livelli di bellezza estetica stellari...


----------



## Daniele (13 Novembre 2011)

LA coppia aperta...esiste, eccome se esiste, tra due persone che si amano davvero poco e decidono di stare insieme per convenienza, che può essere più forte dell'amore. M a quando si decide di avere una coppia aperta ho scoperto una cosa orribile, che solitamente c'è una persona che la vuole e l'altra che per amore subisce questa decisione del partner, senza dirgli nulla, ma in verità quella persona ci soffrirà sempre e solo per l'amore che prova rimarrà lì, sofferente ma lì. La coppia aperta esige due persone deviate nel medesimo modo, possibile ma statisticamente improbabile, per averla una persona dovrebbe fare un contratto legale3 e vincolante in cui il matrimonio non pouò essere scindibile, allora li si esisterebbe la coppia aperta, in quanto anche se il partner si innamorasse dell'altra persona non potrebbe vivere con essa.
Nausica, per me parli come una donna giovane che ha vissuto una cosa brutta ed ha preso uan decisione opposta in virtù del dolore che ha fatto e subito...ma come il mio modo di vivere è estremamente sbagliato e necessità di sicurezze maggiori della tua parola all'altra persona, un poco come per me, in cui non detengo nulla di mio anche se l'ho pagato.


----------



## aristocat (13 Novembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> LA coppia aperta...esiste, eccome se esiste, tra due persone che si amano davvero poco e decidono di stare insieme per convenienza, che può essere più forte dell'amore.* M a quando si decide di avere una coppia aperta ho scoperto una cosa orribile, che solitamente c'è una persona che la vuole e l'altra che per amore subisce questa decisione del partner, senza dirgli nulla, ma in verità quella persona ci soffrirà sempre e solo per l'amore che prova rimarrà lì, sofferente ma lì. *La coppia aperta esige due persone deviate nel medesimo modo, possibile ma statisticamente improbabile, per averla una persona dovrebbe fare un contratto legale3 e vincolante in cui il matrimonio non pouò essere scindibile, allora li si esisterebbe la coppia aperta, in quanto anche se il partner si innamorasse dell'altra persona non potrebbe vivere con essa.
> *Nausica, per me parli come una donna giovane che ha vissuto una cosa brutta ed ha preso uan decisione opposta in virtù del dolore che ha fatto e subito*...ma come il mio modo di vivere è estremamente sbagliato e necessità di sicurezze maggiori della tua parola all'altra persona, un poco come per me, in cui non detengo nulla di mio anche se l'ho pagato.


Daniele
Il fenomeno della coppia "finto-aperta" esiste, con una persona che fa buon viso pur di non perdere di vista il proprio partner "girandolone".
Ma da qui a trarre conclusioni su Nausicaa, del tipo che sceglie una persona "per reazione", subendo un equilibrio che in fondo non vuole, non so.. secondo me occorrono molti più elementi altrimenti è solo una sentenza approssimativa buttata lì en passant....
Personalmente io non credo che si riduca tutto a questo; anche perché Nau è in piena evoluzione e "fioritura" 

ari


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Novembre 2011)

ne abbiamo già parlato io e te Daniele.
Io credo di avere capito come sono fatta. So che il tradimento fisico non mi sconvolge come idea.
So che in una coppia tradizionale, sì, anche per quello che ho passato e fatto passare, la paura di tradire sarebbe tale e tanta da diventare un chiodo fisso invece che una conseguenza spontanea. E sarebbe un chiodo fisso generato dal terrore di fare del male, e non da una convinzione profonda.
Tento di mettere in pratica quello che penso.
Se la statistica non mi premierà, rimarrò sola.
Oltretutto, Daniele, non sono d'accordo con la tua prima affermazione... 
vedrò, Daniele, non ho fretta, soprattutto data la mia situazione familiare. Mi guardo, rifletto, cerco di essere la persona che voglio. Se sbaglierò, non sarà facendo del male a qualcuno, e questo mi conforta. Ma sai, per ora non credo di sbagliare.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2011)

Mah se sono innamorato perso...non ci penso manco morto alle altre...
Ma questa è na vonfessione...strappatimi con i fumi dell'alcoolll...
Diosanto se son ciucco...maledetta sta troia...mi ha fatto bere come un mascio...
Ma porc...
No sono innamorato perso...non tradisco...cioè...chi se ne frega delle altre donne...burp...che vadano al cesso...che vadano tutte al diavolo...che vadano a farsi fottere...
badu....che sbornia...


----------



## Daniele (13 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa, puoi non essere daccordo con me, ma la natura umana mi da ragione e quindi posso solo dirti che tu sei modificata da una esperienza traumatica allo stesso modo come me, ma a differenza tua io ne sono consapevole e non penso che sia normale, tu non lo sei. Shocckata, sei semplicemente questo, un uomo sano di mente non ti vorrebbe condividere con altri, uno folle o stupido o sotto gli standard si, quindi pensa un poco, ti piacciono gli uomini ritardati? Non conosco nessun uomo non cerebroleso che adorerebbe essere un cuckold, ma onestamente nessuna donna, quindi valuta tu se è meglio cercare la feccia perchè hai paura oppure osare un poco. Poi come dico sempre è facile dire che si subiranno le conseguenze delle proprie azioni, molto peggio subirle.
Quindi penso che la normalità, un certo equilibrio sia in un certo modo più auspicabile per tutti, per non morire a 30 anni.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nausicaa, puoi non essere daccordo con me, ma la natura umana mi da ragione e quindi posso solo dirti che tu sei modificata da una esperienza traumatica allo stesso modo come me, ma a differenza tua io ne sono consapevole e non penso che sia normale, tu non lo sei. Shocckata, sei semplicemente questo, un uomo sano di mente non ti vorrebbe condividere con altri, uno folle o stupido o sotto gli standard si, quindi pensa un poco, ti piacciono gli uomini ritardati? Non conosco nessun uomo non cerebroleso che adorerebbe essere un cuckold, ma onestamente nessuna donna, quindi valuta tu se è meglio cercare la feccia perchè hai paura oppure osare un poco. Poi come dico sempre è facile dire che si subiranno le conseguenze delle proprie azioni, molto peggio subirle.
> Quindi penso che la normalità, un certo equilibrio sia in un certo modo più auspicabile per tutti, per non morire a 30 anni.


.


----------



## Daniele (13 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tento diosanto...è domecica sera...ma invece di scrucugliare le balle anoi con le tue seghe...ma scopati la morosa...no ?
> Occhio eh...poi ti fa le corna...se non la soddisfi...si trova un teron gigante...con il casso meglio del tuo...e lui te la fotte eh?...


Su questo sono in una botte di ferro, l'ultioma parte non può succedere, me la tromberò poco, ma sono e rimango un mago in quelle poche volte, è solo che non mi piace.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Su questo sono in una botte di ferro, l'ultioma parte non può succedere, me la tromberò poco, ma sono e rimango un mago in quelle poche volte, è solo che non mi piace.


Sei scemo...
non conosci la perfidia femminile...
ti fotterà pure lei...
e se ti dice...ho solo che te...sappi che ha giàil pugnale in mano...


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Novembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nausicaa, puoi non essere daccordo con me, ma *la natura umana mi da ragione* e quindi posso solo dirti che tu sei modificata da una esperienza traumatica allo stesso modo come me, ma a differenza tua io ne sono consapevole e non penso che sia normale, tu non lo sei. Shocckata, sei semplicemente questo, *un uomo sano di mente non ti vorrebbe condividere con altri*, uno folle o stupido o sotto gli standard si, quindi pensa un poco, ti piacciono gli uomini ritardati? Non conosco nessun uomo non cerebroleso che adorerebbe essere un cuckold, ma onestamente nessuna donna, quindi valuta tu se è *meglio cercare la feccia perchè hai paura oppure osare un poco*. Poi come dico sempre è facile dire che si subiranno le conseguenze delle proprie azioni, molto peggio subirle.
> Quindi penso che la normalità, un certo equilibrio sia in un certo modo più auspicabile per tutti, *per non morire a 30 anni*.


la natura umana dice che è normale essere gelosi, null'altro. Non che si possa andare oltre usando la propria intelligenza. Altrimenti dovresti ammettere che la natura umana vuole che il pisellino dei maschi insemini molte donne 

*Desiderare* condividermi con altri no, usare la ragione per vivere il mio eventuale andare a letto con un altro in un certo modo, sì. Se non esistono uomini così, resto sola -al massimo qualcuno mi scoperà ogni tanto  (scherzo)

Dal mio punto di vista è quello che sto facendo. Mi metto completamnete in gioco, metto in discussione ogni certezza, voglio esser consapevole e convinta di ogni mia azione. Invece di accontentarmi di nozioni e valori prefabbricati, mi immergo nella melma (di me stessa, dei miei desideri, delle mie contraddizioni, delle mie pulsioni, dei miei egoismi) per tirare fuori l'oro.

Non ne ho alcuna intenzione. Certo mi potrebbe cadere un qualcosa in testa camminandol...


----------



## lothar57 (13 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei scemo...
> non conosci la perfidia femminile...
> ti fotterà pure lei...
> e se ti dice...ho solo che te...sappi che ha giàil pugnale in mano...


ciao mona,non perdere tempo con il cervazzo del volano,lo capisco sempre meno,,,Conte 6 mai stato a Ferrara??e'bellissima,merita sai di vederla...anche perche'in regione sappiamo tutti c<he a Bo le campane fanno pom-pin,invece che...ma anche la' in mezzo ai loro mille canali,mica scherzano....oh poi a volere volare,sono 32km


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao mona,non perdere tempo con il *cervazzo del volano*,lo capisco sempre meno,,,Conte 6 mai stato a Ferrara??e'bellissima,merita sai di vederla...anche perche'in regione sappiamo tutti c<he a Bo le campane fanno pom-pin,invece che...ma anche la' in mezzo ai loro mille canali,mica scherzano....oh poi a volere volare,sono 32km


lothar potresti smetterla di usare certe espressioni? 

e poi non stai scrivendo in privato al Conte


----------



## lothar57 (13 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> lothar potresti smetterla di usare certe espressioni?
> 
> e poi non stai scrivendo in privato al Conte


dolce Quinti,non ti inQuietare,ma pare che la Gazzetta di Portomaggiore,citi avvistamenti del simpatico animale,che sembrerebbe alquanto in grado di battere lo stambecco del Cervino,anche perche'secondo voci comacchiesi.il de parlandis cervone fraris,avrebbe incauatamente attrezzato un natante,onde navigando il Reno giungere in E.R,dal mi non so ne veneto ne emiliano loro patria..estensi....d'altronde c'e un perche' erotica spadaccina se......ciaoooo pirlona


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2011)

la cosa importante, stella,
è che tu scelga veramente quello che senti nel tuo futuro.perché se è giustissimo il tuo sdegno considera che la dignità sta nella consapevolezza e che se volessi scegliere di stare ancora con un uomo che hai scoperto immaturo e sleale potresti farlo con la coscienza di com-patirlo decidendo nonostante tutto di invecchiare con lui...e nessuno ha il diritto di criticarti.
metti sulla bilancia un desiderio di rinascita personale che può risultarti sterile o decisivo ...lo sai solo esclusivamente tu.
nella prima fase a me pareva avessi sottovalutato la cosa; a questo punto tutto va detto senza tralasciare il minimo dubbio .
un grande abbraccio; che arrivi davvero una nuova fase per te , qualunque sia la tua scelta


----------



## Diletta (14 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> la cosa importante, stella,
> è che tu scelga veramente quello che senti nel tuo futuro.perché se è giustissimo il tuo sdegno considera che la dignità sta nella consapevolezza e che se volessi scegliere di stare ancora con un uomo che hai scoperto immaturo e sleale potresti farlo con la coscienza di com-patirlo decidendo nonostante tutto di invecchiare con lui...e nessuno ha il diritto di criticarti.
> metti sulla bilancia un desiderio di rinascita personale che può risultarti sterile o decisivo ...lo sai solo esclusivamente tu.
> nella prima fase a me pareva avessi sottovalutato la cosa; a questo punto tutto va detto senza tralasciare il minimo dubbio .
> un grande abbraccio; che arrivi davvero una nuova fase per te , qualunque sia la tua scelta


Minerva, mi piace molto il tuo post.
Stella è a una svolta della sua vita.
Anche secondo me, la cosa importante è la raggiunta consapevolezza, di qui Stella potrà fare le sue valutazioni a tutto tondo e possibilmente NON  a caldo, quando cioè l'emotività è ancora così forte da prevaricare su tutto il resto e da non permetterle una visione lucida e obiettiva.
Dico questo perché ho avuto spesso sentore che se mi fossi fatta trascinare un po' oltre dalle mie emozioni dei primi tempi, queste mi avrebbero portato ad una decisione drastica che forse avrei rimpianto.
La scelta di non scegliere è secondo me quella più giusta sul momento.
Sarà poi il tempo che maturerà la vera scelta, quella che si avverte dentro di noi come quella giusta da fare, quando tutto apparirà chiaro, nella testa e nel cuore.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> diavoletta_78 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Mi spieghi meglio, per cortesia!Perchè non puoi, perchè per te è un gioco già in partenza, la prendi così, come se non fosse nulla di male o proprio perchè non senti quel sentimento?
> ...



ahahahaha tio leggo ora,ma vedi ci sono le stesse probabilita'che succeda,che io diventi gay e mi fidanzi con il Conte..aahhahahah


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> la cosa importante, stella,
> è che tu scelga veramente quello che senti nel tuo futuro.perché se è giustissimo il tuo sdegno considera che la dignità sta nella consapevolezza e che se volessi scegliere di stare ancora con un uomo che hai scoperto immaturo e sleale potresti farlo con la coscienza di com-patirlo decidendo nonostante tutto di invecchiare con lui...e nessuno ha il diritto di criticarti.
> metti sulla bilancia un desiderio di rinascita personale che può risultarti sterile o decisivo ...lo sai solo esclusivamente tu.
> nella prima fase a me pareva avessi sottovalutato la cosa; a questo punto tutto va detto senza tralasciare il minimo dubbio .
> un grande abbraccio; che arrivi davvero una nuova fase per te , qualunque sia la tua scelta


Condivido tutto.


----------



## Diletta (14 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ahahahaha tio leggo ora,ma vedi ci sono le stesse probabilita'che succeda,che io diventi gay e mi fidanzi con il Conte..aahhahahah
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ahahahaha tio leggo ora,ma vedi ci sono le stesse probabilita'che succeda,che io diventi gay e mi fidanzi con il Conte..aahhahahah
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ...e invece, caro Lotharione, dovresti averlo appurato anche tu che le donne possono essere appiccicose come delle ventose, ed è questo che le rende così pericolose.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ...e invece, caro Lotharione, dovresti averlo appurato anche tu che le donne possono essere appiccicose come delle ventose, ed è questo che le rende così pericolose.
> ...


----------



## Diletta (14 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E sarai io il conte di montecasso e tu l'abate Busone!
> ...


----------



## Diletta (14 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > C'è il patto di acciaio...l'asse conte pinceton principe Lothar...
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ...non è che vi ci veda tanto, ma in questo mondo non si può mai dire....
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> LA coppia aperta...esiste, eccome se esiste, tra due persone che si amano davvero poco e decidono di stare insieme per convenienza, che può essere più forte dell'amore. M a quando si decide di avere una coppia aperta ho scoperto una cosa orribile, che solitamente c'è una persona che la vuole e l'altra che per amore subisce questa decisione del partner, senza dirgli nulla, ma in verità quella persona ci soffrirà sempre e solo per l'amore che prova rimarrà lì, sofferente ma lì. La coppia aperta esige due persone deviate nel medesimo modo, possibile ma statisticamente improbabile, per averla una persona dovrebbe fare un contratto legale3 e vincolante in cui il matrimonio non pouò essere scindibile, allora li si esisterebbe la coppia aperta, in quanto anche se il partner si innamorasse dell'altra persona non potrebbe vivere con essa.
> Nausica, per me parli come una donna giovane che ha vissuto una cosa brutta ed ha preso uan decisione opposta in virtù del dolore che ha fatto e subito...ma come il mio modo di vivere è estremamente sbagliato e necessità di sicurezze maggiori della tua parola all'altra persona, un poco come per me, in cui non detengo nulla di mio anche se l'ho pagato.


Non mi sento di esprimermi sulle motivazioni di Nausicaa ne su quale dei due ruoli posso "interpretare", ma sono d'accordo con te sulla prima parte


----------



## lothar57 (14 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ...e invece, caro Lotharione, dovresti averlo appurato anche tu che le donne possono essere appiccicose come delle ventose, ed è questo che le rende così pericolose.
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (14 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > C'è il patto di acciaio...l'asse conte pinceton principe Lothar...
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Carissima Diletta,vedi lei puo'essere l'unica altra donna per me,sfido chiunque ad avere un'amantee vederla pochiissimo,se dopodomani vengono 5o gradi,sara'perche'dopo 40gg ci incontriamo,toccando ferro....chi resisterebbe??solo due matti come noi due ..che al di la'dei tvb che ci scambiamo..si stimano si piacciono e stop.
> ...


----------



## Diletta (15 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Diletta, io credo che tu sia eccezionale.
> Cercare di capire solo con il cervello, fidandosi dell'amore che tuo marito ti ha sempre dimostrato, forzandoti oltre ogni concessione cui avresti mai potuto pensare... e tutto questo senza aver mai provato tu certe pulsioni, mai pensato certi epnsieri.
> Sei una donna eccezionale, davvero.



Cara Nausicaa, anche se in ritardo ti volevo ringraziare per le tue belle parole, che mi danno coraggio.
Tu sei eccezionale!


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> anzi, in effetti me ne frega relativamente si sapere se il mio uomo s fa una che non incontrerò mai mentre sta pescando in Canada. Di quella può tranquillamente non dirmi nulla.
> Proprio quando si tratti di donne che posso conoscere e frequentare, lo voglio sapere. Non metto alcun paletto su chi lui si possa fare o meno ma io appunto non essendo una delle tante, ma la sua compagna, la sua donna, voglio esserlo inequivocabilmente.
> Ti vuoi scopare il mio amore? Ok, sappi che lo saprò. Eccheccaspita. Devi pure esser la sola a saperlo? Condividerai tutta l'intimità che vuoi, quello che farete a letto non lo saprò mai, non saprò le frasi, non saprò le tenerezze, non saprò le cose che solo tu sai fare, non saprò il piacere che vi siete scambiati. ma saprò che tu lo conosci sessualmente. Non tu Ari ovviamente!
> 
> ...


tu esci da una storia di frustrazione e insoddisfazione e tutte le teorie che imposti nascono per liberarti dal passato.c'è da vedere poi con la pratica dell'incontro d'amore cosa ti andrà veramente bene


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu esci da una storia di frustrazione e insoddisfazione e tutte le teorie che imposti nascono per liberarti dal passato.c'è da vedere poi con la pratica dell'incontro d'amore cosa ti andrà veramente bene


Penso sia fondamentale chi incontra eh?
Mica tutti gli uomini sono uguali...
Ovvio le frustrazioni e le delusioni pesano tantissimo...


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu esci da una storia di frustrazione e insoddisfazione e *tutte le teorie che imposti nascono per liberarti dal passato*.c'è da vedere poi con la pratica dell'incontro d'amore cosa ti andrà veramente bene


Sno d'accordo. In parte. Direi... tutto ciò che cerco di mettere in pratica (ok, teorie  ) nascono dalla mia consapevolezza del passato e dalla volontà di non commettere gli stessi errori.
Insomma, quello che facciamo tutti noi. Comportarsi mettendo a frutto le conoscenze dateci dalle nostre esperienze, positive o dolorose che siano.

Certo, eravamo già d'accordo che nel momento in cui io venissi smentita clamorosamente nella mia pratica, lo ammetterò pubblicamente nel forum


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sno d'accordo. In parte. Direi... tutto ciò che cerco di mettere in pratica (ok, teorie  ) nascono dalla mia consapevolezza del passato e dalla volontà di non commettere gli stessi errori.
> Insomma, *quello che facciamo tutti noi*. Comportarsi mettendo a frutto le conoscenze dateci dalle nostre esperienze, positive o dolorose che siano.
> 
> Certo, eravamo già d'accordo che nel momento in cui io venissi smentita clamorosamente nella mia pratica, lo ammetterò pubblicamente nel forum


no, perché tu cambi completamente il tuo progetto di coppia andando dalla parte estrema in cui eri; non modifichi .in più dovrai confrontarti con l'altra parte e non è cosa da poco


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, perché tu cambi completamente il tuo progetto di coppia andando dalla parte estrema in cui eri; non modifichi .in più dovrai confrontarti con l'altra parte e non è cosa da poco


ero in un posto, ma non sono sicura che ci stessi perhè convinta. Anzi, sono convinta sempre più che quel posto non mi si addicesse.
E modificare UN aspetto della coppia non è, per me, andare a un estremo opposto. Anzi, i miei valori di sincerità, confidenza, rispetto, responsabilità etc, ne vengono fuori rinsaldati, carichi di una importanza nuova, sentita, vissuta.
Cambia IL fattore esclusività sessuale. Che non sottovaluto, credimi, sono un esser umano pure io. Ma non è neppure una cosa così enorme ai miei occhi. E' questo che ho capito, tra le altre cose, dalla mia storia.
E per il confronto con l'altra parte? Quando mai il confronto con l'altra parte non è la cosa più importante e difficile, quando non è la cosa fondamentale di un rapporto di coppia?


----------



## Diletta (16 Novembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nausicaa, puoi non essere daccordo con me, ma la natura umana mi da ragione e quindi posso solo dirti che tu sei modificata da una esperienza traumatica allo stesso modo come me, ma a differenza tua io ne sono consapevole e non penso che sia normale, tu non lo sei. Shocckata, sei semplicemente questo, un uomo sano di mente non ti vorrebbe condividere con altri, uno folle o stupido o sotto gli standard si, quindi pensa un poco, ti piacciono gli uomini ritardati? Non conosco nessun uomo non cerebroleso che adorerebbe essere un cuckold, ma onestamente nessuna donna, quindi valuta tu se è meglio cercare la feccia perchè hai paura oppure osare un poco. Poi come dico sempre è facile dire che si subiranno le conseguenze delle proprie azioni, molto peggio subirle.
> Quindi penso che la normalità, un certo equilibrio sia in un certo modo più auspicabile per tutti, per non morire a 30 anni.


Io non so quale sia stata l'esperienza traumatica subita da Nau e se abbia avuto tutto questo peso sulla sua linea di pensiero.
Quello che posso dirti è che anch'io non dò tutta quell'importanza all'esclusività fisica, di conseguenza anche il mero tradimento sessuale non mi sconvolge più di tanto. 
Per me il vero tradimento devastante e che mai più accetterò è quello basato su di una storia, quindi su di un qualcosa di puramente intenzionale, dove ci si impegna per raggiungere l'obiettivo finale impiegando tempo ed energie per un'altra, il tutto, ovviamente, alle spalle della propria compagna di vita.
Questo mi umilia e mi nausea, cosa che non avverto nel caso di una botta di vita.
Forse sarò deviata anch'io, ma questa sono.
E per mio marito è una bella fortuna....


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io non so quale sia stata l'esperienza traumatica subita da Nau e se abbia avuto tutto questo peso sulla sua linea di pensiero.
> Quello che posso dirti è che anch'io non dò tutta quell'importanza all'esclusività fisica, di conseguenza anche il mero tradimento sessuale non mi sconvolge più di tanto.
> Per me il vero tradimento devastante e che mai più accetterò è quello basato su di una storia, quindi su di un qualcosa di puramente intenzionale, dove ci si impegna per raggiungere l'obiettivo finale impiegando tempo ed energie per un'altra, il tutto, ovviamente, alle spalle della propria compagna di vita.
> Questo mi umilia e mi nausea, cosa che non avverto nel caso di una botta di vita.
> ...


Brava Diletta...
Un conto son le botte di allegria...
Un conto è una storia...per quanto stupida o cosa...penso che farebbe un male cane.
Ma Nausicaa è na furbastra eh?
Insomma lei ti dice...ah caro do per scontato che tu scoperai con altre...appunto perchè...ehm...mica puoi chiedere a me la fedeltà eh? Insomma ehm...sappiamo benissimo come vanno certe cose...e credimi tra persone della stessa risma se se intende benissimo...
Ma ho capito che amare è tentare di fare la felicità dell'altro senza rinunciare alla propria...

Mi piaci molto Diletta...
crack...


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Novembre 2011)

ma Stellanuova? non si sa nulla?


----------



## stellanuova (16 Novembre 2011)

Vi leggo ma taccio, ho una gran confusione in testa,
sono in standby, aspetto che qualcosa mi illumini ....


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Vi leggo ma taccio, ho una gran confusione in testa,
> sono in standby, aspetto che qualcosa mi illumini ....


abbraccione Stella, ti penso


----------



## Eliade (16 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Vi leggo ma taccio, ho una gran confusione in testa,
> sono in standby, aspetto che qualcosa mi illumini ....


 Tipo?


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Vi leggo ma taccio, ho una gran confusione in testa,
> sono in standby, aspetto che qualcosa mi illumini ....


Quando vuoi noi siamo qui...prenditi il tuo tempo per metabolizzare la cosa.
un abbraccio


----------



## aristocat (16 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Vi leggo ma taccio, ho una gran confusione in testa,
> sono in standby, aspetto che qualcosa mi illumini ....


un abbraccio........


----------



## stellanuova (16 Novembre 2011)

Eliade
Il nostro è un legame forte, siamo insieme non da qualche anno ma da qualche decennio,
mi sono resa conto che m' incazzo come Tisifone però poi mi passa ......
quindi non so cosa fare
- lo mando a quel paese, cioè mi separo ?
- perdono questo suo peccato veniale ? 
- accetto il suo voler giocare ?
- metto la testa sotto la sabbia ?
- comincio a riempire i miei momenti liberi di interessi e chi se ne frega ?
Le sue motivazioni sono talmente banali che mi sconcertano, ho cercato una valida
ragione e non l'ho trovata, lui ci scherza anche su, forse sono io che sbaglio a
prendere tutto troppo seriamente ??

Grazie degli abbracci !!! Li ricambio


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Eliade
> Il nostro è un legame forte, siamo insieme non da qualche anno ma da qualche decennio,
> mi sono resa conto che m' incazzo come Tisifone però poi mi passa ......
> quindi non so cosa fare
> ...


Vedi, se lui facesse questa cosa con te al suo fianco... sarebbe un gioco. Sarebbe un gioco se tu fossi pronta ad accettarne tutte le possibili conseguenze, se non ti facesse soffrire: così è un gioco... crudele. tutto sta naturalmente in quello che vuoi tu, ma che ci scherzi anche sopra io non lo tollererei. Credo che tu sia stata e sia tutt'ora troppo disponibile, cerca di capire se ogni tanto non hai bisogno che lo sia lui con te. Capisco che sono anni, ma proprio per questo una dimostrazione di rispetto te la meriti, no?


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Eliade
> Il nostro è un legame forte, siamo insieme non da qualche anno ma da qualche decennio,
> mi sono resa conto che m' incazzo come Tisifone però poi mi passa ......
> quindi non so cosa fare
> ...


ma tu lo hai già perdonato e non arriverai mai a separarti; traspare dalle tue parole.
perché nonostante tutto pensi che a questo punto della vita nessuno dei due potrà fare a meno dell'altro...rinnovo quello che ho scritto precedentemente auspicando questa volta la sua consapevolezza nel capire quanto alta sia la posta in gioco per questi giochini dell'andropausa.



fai un po' di tutte le cose che hai detto sopra: lo mandi a quel paese a tempo determinato, perdoni , giochi, metti il naso nella sabbia e ti coccoli.


psnon aggiungo il ti tocchi per rispetto


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Eliade
> Il nostro è un legame forte, siamo insieme non da qualche anno ma da qualche decennio,
> mi sono resa conto che m' incazzo come Tisifone però poi mi passa ......
> quindi non so cosa fare
> ...


Scusa se mi permetto, ma mi sembra che con tutte le possibilità manchi tutta una branca.
Ovvero, da una parte ti separi punto. Dall'altra lasci perdere la faccenda.
Manca tra le opzioni qualcosa che preveda che tu lo riempia di improperi fino a fargli venire quella vergogna che fa così fatica a sentire, urlargli il tuo dolore che fa così fatica a vedere, fargli venire un pò di sana FOTTUTA paura che tu te ne vada.

Mi sembra che si senta e si veda in posizione di forza, che minimizzi contando -consicamente o meno- su una tua reazione di stupore attonito, che ti porti a  dubitare di te stessa "ma forse allora sono io che esagero..."
Ti mancano forse le parole, la forza, l'energia per incazzarti alla grande? A quanto ho capito il massimo che hai fatto è stato andartene un pò, signorilmente... lui forse aspetta fiducioso che tutto si sistemi...

Io non mi permetto di ipotizzare il futuro di una coppia che sta insieme da tanto tempo, non mi sento di dire che tuo marito merita o meno i tuoi sforzi, e un certo comportamento non necessariamente indica mancanza di amore, ma solo superficialità e leggerezza...
Insomma Stellanuova, sfogare la tua delusione contro di lui? Ci hai provato? come reagisce?


----------



## stellanuova (16 Novembre 2011)

La rabbia l'ho sfogata eccome, doppiamente, perchè oltre al sito di incontri
ci ho messo dentro anche la storia con la tipa, tirando fuori cose che avevo
tenuto dentro allora, quando già mi sembrava di aver colpito abbastanza.
Quando mi arrabbio non sono propriamente una signora, me ne sono andata
qualche giorno schifata ma sono tornata armata fino ai denti e con le idee
chiare : mi separo.

Però mi passa, io non sono una persona che serba rancore, quando lo vedo
mesto, schiacciato dalla mia furia, dal peso delle mie parole, dopo qualche
giorno sento il bisogno di abbracciarlo.
Lui non ci scherza su perchè è cosa da poco, lo fa per sdrammatizzare, lo fa per
strapparmi un sorriso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> La rabbia l'ho sfogata eccome, doppiamente, perchè oltre al sito di incontri
> ci ho messo dentro anche la storia con la tipa, tirando fuori cose che avevo
> tenuto dentro allora, quando già mi sembrava di aver colpito abbastanza.
> Quando mi arrabbio non sono propriamente una signora, me ne sono andata
> ...


Vedi, quando chiedono cos'è l'amore... il tuo è amore.


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> La rabbia l'ho sfogata eccome, doppiamente, perchè oltre al sito di incontri
> ci ho messo dentro anche la storia con la tipa, tirando fuori cose che avevo
> tenuto dentro allora, quando già mi sembrava di aver colpito abbastanza.
> Quando mi arrabbio non sono propriamente una signora, me ne sono andata
> ...


Sei una gran donna! 
non fare scelte affrettate! datti tempo....


----------



## Eliade (16 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> La rabbia l'ho sfogata eccome, doppiamente, perchè oltre al sito di incontri
> ci ho messo dentro anche la storia con la tipa, tirando fuori cose che avevo
> tenuto dentro allora, quando già mi sembrava di aver colpito abbastanza.
> Quando mi arrabbio non sono propriamente una signora, me ne sono andata
> ...


Ma sei sicura?


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma sei sicura?


cos'è che ti fa essere cosi titubante Ely?


----------



## lothar57 (16 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> La rabbia l'ho sfogata eccome, doppiamente, perchè oltre al sito di incontri
> ci ho messo dentro anche la storia con la tipa, tirando fuori cose che avevo
> tenuto dentro allora, quando già mi sembrava di aver colpito abbastanza.
> Quando mi arrabbio non sono propriamente una signora, me ne sono andata
> ...


Mahhh...mi sembravi riflessiva invece vedo che sei il contrario..poveretto ma non ha mica ucciso nessuno...ha solo fatto quello che tutti facciamo a 54 anni..e tu non perdoni una simile cretinata,buttando via 24 anni??e poi senza offesa ma a questa eta'separarsi e'follia...una ns amica l'ha fatto,,sembra il ritratto dell felicita'...ma si e'confidata con mia moglie dicendo che da scopare trova anche tutte le sere,ma un'uomo che la porti al cinema o al ristorante la sera no...botta e via.
Vi rovinerete la vita proprio ora che potreste un po'riposarvi....


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2011)

Stellanuova come prima cosa di abbraccio forte. 
Non so cosa consigliarti per come la vedo io, potrei capire una sbandata con una donna, un'attrazione che non può controllare. I siti di incontri no. L'idea che non sia un'attrazione ma la semplice ricerca di sesso fine a se stesso soprattutto quando ha una moglie disponibile e in gamba come te non riuscirei a perdonarlo. 
Ma è giusto che tu capisca quanto questo uomo rispecchia l'uomo che vuoi al tuo fianco. Se pensi che nonostante tutto è sempre lui l'uomo che vuoi, e sei disposta ad accettare che ricapiti (perchè direi che su questo puoi avere pochi dubbi) bè allora provaci.
Io ti auguro di cuore tutta la serenità che una donna in gamba come te merita.

Rileggiti il commento di Lothar, visto che dici che ti ha ricordato lui, e prova a pensare se tuo marito dicesse una cosa simile.......


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Eliade
> Il nostro è un legame forte, siamo insieme non da qualche anno ma da qualche decennio,
> mi sono resa conto che m' incazzo come Tisifone però poi mi passa ......
> quindi non so cosa fare
> ...


Consiglio da amico...
Esci con Lothar...
Ehi non per trombare...ma senti lui cosa ti dice al riguardo...io vi ho visti assieme...e tu sai che di persona è tutt'altro quel che si vede qui...
Mi rendo conto di una cosa...
Un conto è se certe cose succedono agli inizi...
Tu con quest'uomo hai avuto la grazia formidabile di una vita assieme!
Ti separi? ma ti immagini una vita senza di lui? Non hai più 30 anni! 
I figli sono grandi....
No, deve smetterla di giocare...
La testa sotto la sabbia no...
Dedicati di più a te stessa tipo vai a prendere un aperitivo con il Lotharone...

Ma stella cara...
Si che le motivazioni sono banali...casso...
Motivazioni gravi sono...mi sono innamorato di un'altra...ho perso la testa per un'altra...

Sai una cosa?
Forse Lotharone mai avrebbe iniziato se non scopriva certi monapork? No?
E' più un gioco...capisci?
Ma da mettersi lì a sparare minchiate in una chat...a trovarsi e scopare...ne passa eh?

Prova a chattare pure tu...
Non ha una relazione con un'altra donna eh?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> La rabbia l'ho sfogata eccome, doppiamente, perchè oltre al sito di incontri
> ci ho messo dentro anche la storia con la tipa, tirando fuori cose che avevo
> tenuto dentro allora, quando già mi sembrava di aver colpito abbastanza.
> Quando mi arrabbio non sono propriamente una signora, me ne sono andata
> ...


ah se tu sapessi...
AH ho capito...
Si conosco quel tentativo di sdrammatizzare e pensa che male che fa quando vedo che non fa altro che creare nuova rabbia e star male...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mahhh...mi sembravi riflessiva invece vedo che sei il contrario..poveretto ma non ha mica ucciso nessuno...ha solo fatto quello che tutti facciamo a 54 anni..e tu non perdoni una simile cretinata,buttando via 24 anni??e poi senza offesa ma a questa eta'separarsi e'follia...una ns amica l'ha fatto,,sembra il ritratto dell felicita'...ma si e'confidata con mia moglie dicendo che da scopare trova anche tutte le sere,ma un'uomo che la porti al cinema o al ristorante la sera no...botta e via.
> Vi rovinerete la vita proprio ora che potreste un po'riposarvi....


Grande amico mio...grande!
Ma tu hai chiesto a tua moglie...cosa farà se ti becca?
Ci pensi mai?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stellanuova come prima cosa di abbraccio forte.
> Non so cosa consigliarti per come la vedo io, potrei capire una sbandata con una donna, un'attrazione che non può controllare. I siti di incontri no. L'idea che non sia un'attrazione ma la semplice ricerca di sesso fine a se stesso soprattutto quando ha una moglie disponibile e in gamba come te non riuscirei a perdonarlo.
> Ma è giusto che tu capisca quanto questo uomo rispecchia l'uomo che vuoi al tuo fianco. Se pensi che nonostante tutto è sempre lui l'uomo che vuoi, e sei disposta ad accettare che ricapiti (perchè direi che su questo puoi avere pochi dubbi) bè allora provaci.
> Io ti auguro di cuore tutta la serenità che una donna in gamba come te merita.
> ...


Beh tu becchi tuo marito con certi siti o filmeti polno...cosa fai?
Gli stacchi la testa?


----------



## lothar57 (16 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Consiglio da amico...
> Esci con Lothar...
> Ehi non per trombare...ma senti lui cosa ti dice al riguardo...io vi ho visti assieme...e tu sai che di persona è tutt'altro quel che si vede qui...
> Mi rendo conto di una cosa...
> ...


Infatti amico mio dice bene,come quasi sempre...io capirei se lei dicesse,ho scoperto che sono 2 anni che si vede con una.e li'amore lo e'per forza,e lo mando.....ma qui'trattasi di innocente chat che fanno tutti...pensa che una volta dovevo verificare una coisa del mio nick,mi sono iscritto come donna,sono stato 3 minuti in quella veste,saranno arrivate 20 richieste di chat...perche'tutti gli uomini che hanno un pc ci vanno...
E la scopata poi...poveraccio una in 25 anni...ohhhhh Stella abitiamo nella citta'piu'godereccia d'Italia o no????

Conte tu che conosci bene la farfallastra del Lambro.....cosa significa il suo posto qua'sopra??saro'invornito e stanco,a pezzi...e'alle 19 riunione...ma cosa voleva dire??


----------



## lothar57 (16 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande amico mio...grande!
> Ma tu hai chiesto a tua moglie...cosa farà se ti becca?
> Ci pensi mai?


si divento un danielone dell'appennino tosco emiliano,vagherei muggendo e incornando tutti quelli che incontrerei......
il bello che lei sembra sospettare


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si divento un danielone dell'appennino tosco emiliano,vagherei muggendo e incornando tutti quelli che incontrerei......
> il bello che lei sembra sospettare


rispetta daniele e pensa per te


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti amico mio dice bene,come quasi sempre...io capirei se lei dicesse,ho scoperto che sono 2 anni che si vede con una.e li'amore lo e'per forza,e lo mando.....ma qui'trattasi di innocente chat che fanno tutti...pensa che una volta dovevo verificare una coisa del mio nick,mi sono iscritto come donna,sono stato 3 minuti in quella veste,saranno arrivate 20 richieste di chat...perche'tutti gli uomini che hanno un pc ci vanno...
> E la scopata poi...poveraccio una in 25 anni...ohhhhh Stella abitiamo nella citta'piu'godereccia d'Italia o no????
> 
> Conte tu che conosci bene la farfallastra del Lambro.....cosa significa il suo posto qua'sopra??saro'invornito e stanco,a pezzi...e'alle 19 riunione...ma cosa voleva dire??


Farfalla voleva dire...
Leggi qua cosa dice Lothar e immagina che tuo marito ti dica la stessa cosa...
Nench'io ho capito bene cosa intende...
Comunque non ti stava offendendo...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si divento un danielone dell'appennino tosco emiliano,vagherei muggendo e incornando tutti quelli che incontrerei......
> il bello che lei sembra sospettare


Lothar non ho detto cosa farai se la tua bellissima moglie ti fa becco...
Ma cosa ti fa lei...se scopre che sei diversamente fedele...
Se lei sembra sospettare...non è affatto bello...casso stai in carampana XD...
Cavoli non è fessa tua moglie...quella la sa molto lunga...non è ingenua...
Ma ascoltami amico...prima che sia tardi...

[video=youtube;5DvjsRIWysc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DvjsRIWysc[/video]


----------



## lothar57 (16 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar non ho detto cosa farai se la tua bellissima moglie ti fa becco...
> Ma cosa ti fa lei...se scopre che sei diversamente fedele...
> Se lei sembra sospettare...non è affatto bello...casso stai in carampana XD...
> Cavoli non è fessa tua moglie...quella la sa molto lunga...non è ingenua...
> ...


ma sono la stessa cosa amico mio,se lei scopre dell'altra mi fa becco almeno con 2 o 3 ..me l'ha promesso...
si debbo stare attento la stanchezza gioca scherzi pericolosi..sabato ho chiuso l'ufficio,lasciando portafogli dentro e chiavi ...nella toppa....qualche sera fa mi sono superato,nel vano vicino al cambio ho messo cell segreto acceso,e ho caricato mia moglie accorgendomene mentre saliva...mossa felina spentoe nascosto...stasera dopo avvocato alle 19 chissa'come arrivo a casa.un'ottima Frascati gelato mi aspetta in frigo..chissa' se servas


si nn posso andare avanti cosi'...cosa mi consigli.???mi faccio frate come Padre Stefano??


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma sono la stessa cosa amico mio,se lei scopre dell'altra mi fa becco almeno con 2 o 3 ..me l'ha promesso...
> si debbo stare attento la stanchezza gioca scherzi pericolosi..sabato ho chiuso l'ufficio,lasciando portafogli dentro e chiavi ...nella toppa....qualche sera fa mi sono superato,nel vano vicino al cambio ho messo cell segreto acceso,e ho caricato mia moglie accorgendomene mentre saliva...mossa felina spentoe nascosto...stasera dopo avvocato alle 19 chissa'come arrivo a casa.un'ottima Frascati gelato mi aspetta in frigo..chissa' se servas
> 
> 
> si nn posso andare avanti cosi'...cosa mi consigli.???mi faccio frate come Padre Stefano??


Il tuo insegnante di religione dice che eri un diavolaccio...timidissimo...
Ma lui dice che arrivati alla sua veneranda età..il voto di castità è solo un nodo su un cordone...e che tutto è messo via...
Ti consiglio un periodo di riposo dalle diavolerie...
Però visto lei non si incazza e passa all'azione...chissà quanti pretendenti...quanti proci...


----------



## lothar57 (16 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il tuo insegnante di religione dice che eri un diavolaccio...timidissimo...
> Ma lui dice che arrivati alla sua veneranda età..il voto di castità è solo un nodo su un cordone...e che tutto è messo via...
> Ti consiglio un periodo di riposo dalle diavolerie...
> Però visto lei non si incazza e passa all'azione...chissà quanti pretendenti...quanti proci...


 
verissimo da piccole ero cosi',adesso esagero dall'altra parte..anche troppo ..
diavolerire??amico mio non la vedo da una vita,impegni pressanti per entrambi,anche se ora abbiamo parlato tantissimo al cell..mi manchi e quanto ti manco..ahahahahhaha....

la legittima mia donna ha sul serio la fila dei bastardi che vorrebbero stare al mio posto.almeno per un'ora....mi tocco amico....chissa'quanti accidenti mi augurano...basta office,Frascati arrivo...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> verissimo da piccole ero cosi',adesso esagero dall'altra parte..anche troppo ..
> diavolerire??amico mio non la vedo da una vita,impegni pressanti per entrambi,anche se ora abbiamo parlato tantissimo al cell..mi manchi e quanto ti manco..ahahahahhaha....
> 
> la legittima mia donna ha sul serio la fila dei bastardi che vorrebbero stare al mio posto.almeno per un'ora....mi tocco amico....chissa'quanti accidenti mi augurano...basta office,Frascati arrivo...


Ma scemo non è colpa dei bastardi...ma è merito di tua moglie che sa benissimo come affascinare qualsiasi uomo...ok?
Si molti te la invidiano ne sono super sicuro...


----------



## stellanuova (16 Novembre 2011)

Si possono dire tante cose scrivendo ma bisogna sintetizzare,
non posso descrivere una persona con cui condivido da 30 anni
la vita in poche parole, forse una sua biografia scritta da me,
sarebbero tante pagine che ho bene impresse nella mente.

Se metto sulla bilancia i pregi di sicuro prevalgono su tutto ciò
che è accaduto, anche se mi ha deluso profondamente.

Io vivevo una vita tranquilla sentimentalmente, sesso appagante,
parole d'amore ogni giorno, mi sentivo una privilegiata rispetto
alle coppie che frequentiamo, noi sempre uniti, lui è stata la mia
forza ed io sono stata la sua

Cosa è cambiato ? Niente
Lui nn sa spiegarlo, un impulso irrazionale che la ragione non spiega,
per arrivare a : ho capito con le cazzate che faccio che tu sei l'unica
donna importante per me, l'unica donna che amo


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Si possono dire tante cose scrivendo ma bisogna sintetizzare,
> non posso descrivere una persona con cui condivido da 30 anni
> la vita in poche parole, forse una sua biografia scritta da me,
> sarebbero tante pagine che ho bene impresse nella mente.
> ...


Stella ti parlo da vecchio puttaniere spellacchiato, di uno che ne ha viste davvero di cotte e di crude...
Ti ha appena detto una cosa meravigliosa eh?

Devi sapere che tutto, ma tutto il mondo del business sesso è fatto in una certa maniera, che assomiglia al paese dei balocchi per Lucignolo e Pinocchio.
Da quel che ho capito io, trovo che le donne, siano in cerca piuttosto di EMOZIONI, più che di sesso.
Ossia sanno cosa sia il sesso, come lo vivono loro, dentro di loro, e non cascano facilmente negli specchietti.

In poche parole...
Tu sei lì uomo con sto paese di lucine...e poi ti incazzi perchè dopo aver visitato sto paese delle meraviglie scopri che è di cartapesta.

Non sempre noi uomini siamo in grado di capire che certe cazzate agli occhi della moglie possono far cascare le palle eh?

Ma io vorrei tanto che le signore, le mogli, le donne vedessero certi mondi...per capire qualcosa in più della psiche maschile.
Altro esempio...
Quando ero giovane c'era un posto a vicenza...il Boy's...forse il primo locale di un certo tipo.
Andiamo al Boy's...pensa che emozione...ci sono donnine strafighe che ballano sui tavoli e ti accarezzano e ti stuzzicano...e pensa ti lasciano infilare mille lire nelle loro mutandine....
Eravamo tutti galvanizzati...
Ebbene io là dentro ho visto ragazzi con gli occhi sgranati neanche avessero visto la Madonna...
Poi parlando con loro uno sentenziò...." Par mi, la me morosa o è fatta come queste qua o niente!"...
Sto qua poi non era neppure in grado di mandare un bigliettino affettuoso ad una ragazza eh?

Mi sono innervosito parecchio quella sera...perchè tornai a casa...con la coadura...tutto eccitato su...per niente...
Poi vieni anche a sapere che se tiri fora bei soldi...puoi avere anche di più.

Stella...in chat e nei siti...sono tutte meglio di Moana Pozzi...hai capito?
Così credi di trovare chissàcchè...e ti ritrovi con una montagna di sfiga che fa paura...ok?

Allora dopo un uomo di una certa età e posizione si guarda dentro e si dice...ma guarda dove sono andato a perdermi...

mettiamo pure anche che ci finisca a letto con una...per ipotesi...
Bon lì scatta il complesso di estraneità eh?
Ok cara...sei figa da paura...( mettiamo che sia così?)...ma data la situazione sei già predisposto a vederla come figa da paura...
Lì ti accorgi che non hai certo quell'intimità che hai con la tua compagna eh?

Lothar fa tanto lo sbruffone...perchè in queste donne...non trova una che per lui valga almeno un'unghia di sua moglie...

Forse ci giocattola con ste amichette...perchè non sono impegnative eh?
Insomma cazzo...io ti conosco...e promani la personalità di una donna molto seria, che sa quanto vale, che sa chi è, e che cosa può dare...

Sai avevo un amico anni fa...e io e lui, quando ci trovavamo diventavamo d'incanto due idioti deficenti adolescenti...le rispettive mogli si imbarazzavano da morire...

Dai e io e Lothar non siamo stati due monnellacci al parcheggio?
Solo perchè è arrivata quella tizia con la smart? 

Forse tuo marito ha scoperto adesso questo mondo qua di lucine colorate no?


----------



## stellanuova (17 Novembre 2011)

ok Conte, ho capito ...... grazie 

però che 2 palle ! 

bisogna sempre capirvi, compendervi ecc ecc

booo siamo su pianeti diversi, questo è certo !


----------



## lothar57 (17 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stella ti parlo da vecchio puttaniere spellacchiato, di uno che ne ha viste davvero di cotte e di crude...
> Ti ha appena detto una cosa meravigliosa eh?
> 
> Devi sapere che tutto, ma tutto il mondo del business sesso è fatto in una certa maniera, che assomiglia al paese dei balocchi per Lucignolo e Pinocchio.
> ...


Caro Conte  e'vero,a parte questa di adesso,ho sempre trovato donne squallide,di basso livello,senza presunzione non le vedevo neanche a prendere un caffe'con me,e nella maledetta chat sono tutte cosi'.
Stella si e'fissata,chissa'cosa crede di fare....ribadisco che separati a quella eta'e'da invorniti.....acc fino a domenica sera non diciamola piu'questa parola,sai all'ora di pranzo arrivano i patacca per il derby...ok ciao se no vado fuori tema


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Conte  e'vero,a parte questa di adesso,ho sempre trovato* donne squallide,di basso livello,senza presunzione non le vedevo neanche a prendere un caffe'con me,e nella maledetta chat sono tutte cosi'*.
> Stella si e'fissata,chissa'cosa crede di fare....ribadisco che separati a quella eta'e'da invorniti.....acc fino a domenica sera non diciamola piu'questa parola,sai all'ora di pranzo arrivano i patacca per il derby...ok ciao se no vado fuori tema


a rigor di logica verrebbe da pensare che se le donne sono così gli uomini che le frequentano questo vogliono e non si discostano da loro...
altrimenti che ci vanno a fare?
chi trova veramente il livello tanto infimo se ne tiene benealla larga


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh tu becchi tuo marito con certi siti o filmeti polno...cosa fai?
> Gli stacchi la testa?


Tra un film porno e chattare alla ricerca di sesso ce ne passa.....................


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2011)

eppure io credo che in quelle chat vi siano molte di quelle mogli trascurate e non solo sessualmente da quei mariti a loro volta occupati a rinocorrere una e l'altra.
è il beffardo  gioco delle parti


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> a rigor di logica verrebbe da pensare che se le donne sono così gli uomini che le frequentano questo vogliono e non si discostano da loro...
> altrimenti che ci vanno a fare?
> chi trova veramente il livello tanto infimo se ne tiene benealla larga


Straquoto purtroppo non posso approvarti


----------



## Ultimo (17 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> eppure io credo che in quelle chat vi siano molte di quelle mogli trascurate e non solo sessualmente da quei mariti a loro volta occupati a rinocorrere una e l'altra.
> è il beffardo  gioco delle parti


Minerva nelle chat trovi tutte donne che hanno problemi, credo a due mesi dal tradimento cominciai a dare dimostrazione a mia moglie di quante volte l'avrei potuta tradire, le diedi prove nella realtà e le feci vedere come in massimo ore o massimo giorni avrei avuto cellulari e msn da chi volevo io.
E le mostrai foto di donne palermitane agrigentine a via discorrendo con numeri di cell etc.... 
La chat per chi la conosce è un........


----------



## Diletta (17 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Eliade
> Il nostro è un legame forte, siamo insieme non da qualche anno ma da qualche decennio,
> mi sono resa conto che m' incazzo come Tisifone però poi mi passa ......
> quindi non so cosa fare
> ...



Stella, mi sento di dirti qualcosa anch'io, visto che siamo un po' sulla stessa barca coi nostri mariti.
E ti dico:

SEGUI QUELLO CHE TI DICE IL CONTE E (UDITE UDITE) ANCHE LOTHAR

Il conte cerca di farti capire che le motivazioni gravi sarebbero se tuo marito ti avesse detto di avere perso la testa per un'altra (e credimi, che può anche succedere quando c'è il richiamo della giovinezza di mezzo) e questo non è affatto il caso vostro.
Allora sì che il vostro matrimonio sarebbe stato in pericolo, forse sarebbe distrutto.

Lothar ti dice che lo fanno tutti a 54 anni: lui avrà estremizzato, ma c'è del vero in questo, gli uomini appaiono disorientati, impauriti dall'età che avanza e quel richiamo fatto di tante lucine abbaglianti può diventare una forte tentazione.
Ricordati che anche tuo marito è un uomo come gli altri, e quando, al massimo della delusione, e provando anche un senso di nausea (credimi) ne parlo con il mio dicendogli che lui era lui e l'ho sempre creduto diverso, lui mi risponde serafico che lui è come gli altri, anzi, è convinto di essere migliore di tanti altri (o meno peggio).

Vedi le cose dal lato giusto, hai capito che il suo è un peccato veniale, e come tale lo devi considerare.
Rifletti sull'alternativa che si profila: la sai quale potrebbe essere Stella? 
La solitudine, perché un uomo lo troviamo sempre per una serata di sesso, che problemi ci sono?
Ma lo troviamo un uomo col quale condividere il resto dei nostri anni?
Un uomo che ci faccia innamorare o, quanto meno, che possa essere un compagno con cui ci si trovi bene?
E questo, dopo una vita passata insieme ad un altro uomo, che è il nostro marito, e col quale c'è un legame forte, come hai detto tu.
Devi anzitutto accertarti se per te vale il motto "meglio soli che male accompagnati", sempre che tu pensi seriamente di essere "male accompagnata". Questo è un altro punto da sviscerare. 

So benissimo cosa provi: sconcerto, delusione etc. etc.
Lui ci scherza anche su e mio marito fa la stessa cosa.
E' disarmante...io finisco per stare al gioco e rispondere con accattivante ironia (quando sono in vena buona). 
Se ti dicessi quello che tira fuori nei momenti di confidenza senza controllo.... 
Se le vorrebbe fare tutte....
Ci vuole coraggio e tanta voglia di rimettersi in gioco col proprio marito, cambiando appunto qualche regola del gioco.
Te la senti di accettare questa sfida? 
Ci vuole il carattere giusto, non è per tutte, questo è sicuro. 
Scusa Stella, ma ti devo anche dire che potrebbe non essere finita lì, lui può ancora aver bisogno di quel richiamo, che NULLA ha a che fare col sentimento chiamato amore. 
E mi ritorna in mente quello che mi disse la mia guida spirituale (mi ci recai i primi mesi): ...se ce la fai, chiudi un occhio che sono gli ultimi colpi.....
A me sembra però che il bello arrivi ora.  
Coraggio Stella!


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Stella, mi sento di dirti qualcosa anch'io, visto che siamo un po' sulla stessa barca coi nostri mariti.
> E ti dico:
> *
> SEGUI QUELLO CHE TI DICE IL CONTE E (UDITE UDITE) ANCHE LOTHAR*
> ...


sinceramente , in nome del buon senso ...non ci sto.
allora; sono la prima ad aver scritto che trovo rispettabile e comprensibile rimanere con il proprio uomo dopo avere passato una vita con lui e che ci sta la comprensione e il perdono.
ma qui arriviamo al paradosso di dover fare tesoro delle parole di chi calpesta il rispetto e la lealtà delle persone.
stiamo dicendo che tutti gli uomini si comportano in questo modo e non è assolutamente vero; stiamo dicendo che ogni donna deve abbassare la testa e sopportare perché l'alternativa è la solitudine.
attenzione a non generalizzare banalizzando


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Stella, mi sento di dirti qualcosa anch'io, visto che siamo un po' sulla stessa barca coi nostri mariti.
> E ti dico:
> 
> 
> ...


 Abbi pazienza ma non concordo affatto. Un marito che ha tradito e  che nei momenti di confidenza senza controllo dice alla moglie che se le vorrebbe far tutte è un uomo che non ha il minimo  rispetto per la sua donna  e che   osa per vedere fin dove può arrivare.
Qual è il limite?
Fin dove sei disposta a lasciarlo arrivare? Lasciargli sparare gli ultimi colpi????
Scusa ma questo è un ben misero accontentarsi e quando ci si accontenta di un piatto che non è neanche più tanto gustoso si è arrivati a quel limite.
Se vi fa tanto paura la solitudine prendetevi un cane, un gatto, un canarino o..fate pace con voi stessi, Dio santo.
Quella che tu chiami sfida a me sembra solo una resa. E non ci vuole carattere ma calcolo. Al momento si crede di averci guadagnato o di aver almeno arginato le perdite , alla lunga ci si accorge che sul conto non c'è più niente.


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2011)

aggiungo che mi sta bene invecchiare con quest'uomo nella misura in cui riconosco in lui quei valori che mi permettano di rispettarlo e sentirmi rispettata per tutta la vita che avremo davanti...altrimenti ricomincio davvero da me.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> a rigor di logica verrebbe da pensare che se le donne sono così gli uomini che le frequentano questo vogliono e non si discostano da loro...
> altrimenti che ci vanno a fare?
> chi trova veramente il livello tanto infimo se ne tiene benealla larga


infatti una di queste ''amiche''con la quale ho tutt'ota contatti,mi ha detto che,lei ha la webcam,ci sono uomini che addirittura ci vanno a slip abbassati....livello infimo certo.
Pero'ho trovato una donna che comanda un'azienda importante,purtroppo abita lontana,che e'in gambissima..ma e'l'eccezzione che conferma la regola....io comunque da luglio non frequento piu'i siti di incontri


----------



## Eliade (17 Novembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> cos'è che ti fa essere cosi titubante Ely?


 Non mi convince l'idea di scherzare su una cosa che mi fa star male, per strapparmi un sorriso...lo vedo poco rispettoso per le mie sensazioni (a maggior ragione dopo un vero tradimento).


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> infatti una di queste ''amiche''con la quale ho tutt'ota contatti,mi ha detto che,lei ha la webcam,ci sono uomini che addirittura ci vanno a slip abbassati....livello infimo certo.


Bhè? si portano avanti  
Tanto non si sa fin dall'inizio dove si va' a parare in quelle chat?? Quanta ipocrisia.
Vuoi la confezione elegante ma il contenuto da bancarella.
Non si fa così!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Conte  e'vero,a parte questa di adesso,ho sempre trovato donne squallide,di basso livello,senza presunzione non le vedevo neanche a prendere un caffe'con me,e nella maledetta chat sono tutte cosi'.
> Stella si e'fissata,chissa'cosa crede di fare....ribadisco che separati a quella eta'e'da invorniti.....acc fino a domenica sera non diciamola piu'questa parola,sai all'ora di pranzo arrivano i patacca per il derby...ok ciao se no vado fuori tema


Ma ascoltami...
Ehm...
Vedi...
Ti parlo che so...della mia amica numero 3...
Se posso dirti che è una donna eccezionale...sotto molti aspetti di vista...
Non me la vedo certo passare le nottate in chat in cerca di scopate...eh?
Cioè...ho la vaghissima sensazione che darsi alle chat per trovare da scopare...sia da sfigate eh?

Senti Lotharone tu stella la conosci...
Te la immagini a scrivere cagate con uno sconosciuto?
Magari ti direbbe...magari farei ste cose se fossi na truzza di tredici anni no?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tra un film porno e chattare alla ricerca di sesso ce ne passa.....................


AH si?
Sempre cose virtuali sono eh?
Beh te la dico io una cosa...
In chat...le donne mi hanno scritto porcate che neanche te le immagini...
Dubito che farebbero sul serio in realtà quelle porcate con me...
La chat...rende molto libera la fantasia...

Ma ripeto: tu cosa faresti?
Caro cosa stai facendo?
Ah sono qua che chatto...vuoi vedere?
Bastardo...invece di passarmi l'aspirapolvere...


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Stella, mi sento di dirti qualcosa anch'io, visto che siamo un po' sulla stessa barca coi nostri mariti.
> E ti dico:
> E mi ritorna in mente quello che mi disse la mia guida spirituale (mi ci recai i primi mesi): ...se ce la fai, chiudi un occhio che sono gli ultimi colpi.....
> A me sembra però che il bello arrivi ora.
> Coraggio Stella!


Mamma mia e chi è 'sta guida??? Scusa, ma mi viene una tristezza assoluta. Non potrei mai vivere senza il rispetto per me stessa, e sinceramente vivendo con un uomo che mi dice che se le vorrebbe fare tutte lo perderei.Devo aspettare che diventi impotente per non dover più essere umiliata? Il mio tempo so impiegarlo meglio, qualcuno che mi porti a cena ancora lo trovo. E l'occhio... lo chiudo a quell'altro, magari glieli chiudo tutti e due!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> eppure io credo che in quelle chat vi siano molte di quelle mogli trascurate e non solo sessualmente da quei mariti a loro volta occupati a rinocorrere una e l'altra.
> è il beffardo  gioco delle parti


Mah a me una ha scritto così...
Sai sono una donna sposata, mio marito non mi concede più neppure la scopata settimanale, sta sempre sul divano con la tv...e io mi annoio...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Minerva nelle chat trovi tutte donne che hanno problemi, credo a due mesi dal tradimento cominciai a dare dimostrazione a mia moglie di quante volte l'avrei potuta tradire, le diedi prove nella realtà e le feci vedere come in massimo ore o massimo giorni avrei avuto cellulari e msn da chi volevo io.
> E le mostrai foto di donne palermitane agrigentine a via discorrendo con numeri di cell etc....
> La chat per chi la conosce è un........


Ok ma credimi...da passare al cellulare al msn e incontrarsi ce ne passa eh?
Per esempio parlo per me...
A me è capitato di arrivare fino al msn e cellulare...
Ho chattato 3 volte su msn, fatto due telefonate...e poi mi sono dimenticato di loro...
Ossia ehm...io non so che cazzo dire a ste qua...e loro non sanno che cazzo dire a me...
Poi una mi ha mandato una mail lunghissima in cui mi descrive per filo e per segno tutta la sua vita...
E sono come dire rimasto lì...
Non le ho neppure risposto...

Claudio...
Mettiamo che arrivi anche all'incontro fatato.
Non so voi...ma da come percepisco io...da come ho esperito io...può benissimo succedere di andare a bere un caffè...e di non trovarsi con i discorsi eh?
Esempio?
Una volta lei ci stava eccome...in auto inizio a baciarmi...insomma a me non andava il sapore della sua pelle e il timbro della sua voce...

Se pubblicassi su tradi le fotine delle donne che ho nel mio pc...
Un conto è farsi dare delle fotine: le donne che sanno di essere belle e attraenti sono anche molto esibizioniste...

Un conto è finire a letto con una persona...
Dai troppe cose per scontate...a mio avviso.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> infatti una di queste ''amiche''con la quale ho tutt'ota contatti,mi ha detto che,lei ha la webcam,ci sono uomini che addirittura ci vanno a slip abbassati....livello infimo certo.
> Pero'ho trovato una donna che comanda un'azienda importante,purtroppo abita lontana,che e'in gambissima..ma e'l'eccezzione che conferma la regola....io comunque da luglio non frequento piu'i siti di incontri


Beh caro...avevo capito che ti saresti stancato ben presto di quel giochino no?
Ma ti pare? 
Con tutti gli interessi e le passioni che hai?
COn il lavoro ecc..ecc..ecc...
Proprio perchè non sei un maniaco...ti sei stufato presto eh?


----------



## lunaiena (17 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Conte  e'vero,a parte questa di adesso,ho sempre trovato donne squallide,di basso livello,senza presunzione non le vedevo neanche a prendere un caffe'con me,e nella maledetta chat sono tutte cosi'.
> Stella si e'fissata,chissa'cosa crede di fare....ribadisco che separati a quella eta'e'da invorniti.....acc fino a domenica sera non diciamola piu'questa parola,sai all'ora di pranzo arrivano i patacca per il derby...ok ciao se no vado fuori tema


Be in questo caso posso dirti la stessa cosa ....
Sai quanti uomini squallidi e di basso livello ci sono nelle chat  e fin che ci sei dentro sei nella mischia caro lothar ...
E stella che è fuori da questo  suo marito lo vede cosi....
Squallido e di basso livello ....
E dico nn è da invorniti separarsi a quell'eta se nn ti sta piu bene l'altra persona....
C'è un'eta definita per farlo ???
Credo di no 
Mi sembra che stella sia una persona indipendente e quindi in grado di andare avanti da sola se sceglie questa opzione...
Per me sarebbe una cazzata separarsi per questo dopo tanti anni ...ma sta a lei capire


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Be in questo caso posso dirti la stessa cosa ....
> Sai quanti uomini squallidi e di basso livello ci sono nelle chat  e fin che ci sei dentro sei nella mischia caro lothar ...
> E stella che è fuori da questo  suo marito lo vede cosi....
> Squallido e di basso livello ....
> ...


Quoto.Come se un uomo fosse una fortuna, a prescindere... ma abbiamo una vita interiore, no? Un rapporto ha senso se ti dà qualcosa, se c'è una comunione e una vicinanza emotiva, oltre che il resto, non può essere una fuga dalla solitudine, sarebbe solo la somma di due solitudini.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok ma credimi...da passare al cellulare al msn e incontrarsi ce ne passa eh?
> Per esempio parlo per me...
> A me è capitato di arrivare fino al msn e cellulare...
> Ho chattato 3 volte su msn, fatto due telefonate...e poi mi sono dimenticato di loro...
> ...


io sono andato  piu'in la'per 6 0 7 volte,viste e rispedite a casa loro..
di foto,contraccambiate,ne ho tenute due.......erano bellissime..sarebbero corse entrambe,ma da subito volevano im pormi le loro regole,e con me non funziona
la mia attuale..altra donna...mi ha raccontato che dopo 5 minuti di caffe'con quello che ha conosciuto prima di me nel sito,lui,da bravo invornito,le ha detto''in quale motel andiamo''.....
pero'nascono relazioni eccome..un'altra sposata mi ha scartato perche'li voleva single''sai quando ne ho voglia noin ci deve essere moglie che tenga''....ne potrei raccontare altre 20 di storie..


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io sono andato  piu'in la'per 6 0 7 volte,viste e rispedite a casa loro..
> di foto,contraccambiate,ne ho tenute due.......erano bellissime..sarebbero corse entrambe,ma da subito volevano im pormi le loro regole,e con me non funziona
> la mia attuale..altra donna...mi ha raccontato che dopo 5 minuti di caffe'con quello che ha conosciuto prima di me nel sito,lui,da bravo invornito,le ha detto''in quale motel andiamo''.....
> pero'nascono relazioni eccome..un'altra sposata mi ha scartato perche'li voleva single''sai quando ne ho voglia noin ci deve essere moglie che tenga''....ne potrei raccontare altre 20 di storie..


che squallore, gente...
ma come siamo arrivati a questo punto, è solo responsabilità della rete se uomini e donne arrivano a questi livelli?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sinceramente , in nome del buon senso ...non ci sto.
> allora; sono la prima ad aver scritto che trovo rispettabile e comprensibile rimanere con il proprio uomo dopo avere passato una vita con lui e che ci sta la comprensione e il perdono.
> ma qui arriviamo al paradosso di dover fare tesoro delle parole di chi calpesta il rispetto e la lealtà delle persone.
> stiamo dicendo che tutti gli uomini si comportano in questo modo e non è assolutamente vero; stiamo dicendo che ogni donna deve abbassare la testa e sopportare perché l'alternativa è la solitudine.
> attenzione a non generalizzare banalizzando


standing ovation


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AH si?
> Sempre cose virtuali sono eh?
> Beh te la dico io una cosa...
> In chat...le donne mi hanno scritto porcate che neanche te le immagini...
> ...


Mi verrebbe un conato di vomito. Perderebbe il mio rispetto. Ti ripeto al contrario di Diletta posso capire che smetta di amarmi e si innamori di un altra, posso capire che una sera incontri una e perda la testa al punto di scoparsela, posso capire che abbia una relazione con una donna che lo prenda a tal punto da dimenticarsi di me. Soffrirei, non so se lo perdonerei, ma potrei capirlo, ci sono passata, potrei riprovarci. Potrei perderlo, ma saprei che l'ho perso perchè io non ero più la donna che amava e per l'enorme affetto che mi lega a lui lo lascerei andare. Ma l'idea del mio uomo che spara porcate con donne che non conosce semplicemente per sentirsi un gran figo mi fa ribrezzo. L'idea che entri in una chat con lo scopo di incontrare una donna solo per sollazzarsi mi fa schifo. Uso termini forti ma questo è.
Mio marito non è mai stato obbligato a passare l'aspirapolvere. Mio marito sa che lavoro tutto il giorno, che il mio tempo libero è quasi interemaente dedicato ai figli non c'è bisogno che gli dica quando ho bisogno di una mano in caso, ci arriva da solo.
con le amiche non spari porcate in chat, lo fai con quelle adibite a questo......


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Be in questo caso posso dirti la stessa cosa ....
> Sai quanti uomini squallidi e di basso livello ci sono nelle chat  e fin che ci sei dentro sei nella mischia caro lothar ...
> E stella che è fuori da questo  suo marito lo vede cosi....
> Squallido e di basso livello ....
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quoto.Come se un uomo fosse una fortuna, a prescindere... ma abbiamo una vita interiore, no? Un rapporto ha senso se ti dà qualcosa, se c'è una comunione e una vicinanza emotiva, oltre che il resto, non può essere una fuga dalla solitudine, sarebbe solo la somma di due solitudini.


Quoto entrambe


----------



## Diletta (17 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sinceramente , in nome del buon senso ...non ci sto.
> allora; sono la prima ad aver scritto che trovo rispettabile e comprensibile rimanere con il proprio uomo dopo avere passato una vita con lui e che ci sta la comprensione e il perdono.
> ma qui arriviamo al paradosso di dover fare tesoro delle parole di chi calpesta il rispetto e la lealtà delle persone.
> stiamo dicendo che tutti gli uomini si comportano in questo modo e non è assolutamente vero; stiamo dicendo che ogni donna deve abbassare la testa e sopportare perché l'alternativa è la solitudine.
> attenzione a non generalizzare banalizzando



Ma qui si sta parlando del marito di Stella, non di tutti gli uomini: e lui è così, almeno fino a che non gli si stabilizzeranno gli ormoni che sono su di giri.
Pertanto, va analizzata la situazione di quest'uomo, se poi "mal comune e mezzo gaudio" la conforti o meno, non è rilevante.
E va guardata in faccia la realtà, purtroppo, senza entrare in scenari utopistici: sì, l'alternativa potrebbe (è una possibilità) essere la solitudine.
Se questa eventuale solitudine a Stella pesa più del dolore che gli reca suo marito in questo momento, la separazione farebbe solo peggiorare la sua vita rendendola un inferno di tristezza.
Da qui il mio invito a PONDERARE e ancora PONDERARE la scelta da fare, perché dopo, a cose fatte, è difficile tornare indietro e temo che molte donne che hanno preso la decisione affrettata si siano pentite col tempo.
Tutto qui.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Novembre 2011)

Una cosa che ho trovato strano nel comportamento di stellanuova è questa, inizialmente sembrava essere sicura di se stessa, molto equilibrata nelle risposte e nelle decisioni, quest'ultimo evento mi sembra davvero averla destabilizzata.
Se questa mia impressione fosse vera, consiglierei a lei di guardarsi dentro davvero bene prima di prendere qualsiasi decisione.


----------



## Diletta (17 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mamma mia e chi è 'sta guida??? Scusa, ma mi viene una tristezza assoluta. Non potrei mai vivere senza il rispetto per me stessa, e sinceramente vivendo con un uomo che mi dice che se le vorrebbe fare tutte lo perderei.Devo aspettare che diventi impotente per non dover più essere umiliata? Il mio tempo so impiegarlo meglio, qualcuno che mi porti a cena ancora lo trovo. E l'occhio... lo chiudo a quell'altro, magari glieli chiudo tutti e due!


...E' un sacerdote (la guida).
Ma il rispetto che ho per me stessa è integro, cosa diavolo c'entra con le goliardate che può dire mio marito? 
Le prendo per quello che sono...delle cazzate!
Non mi sento per niente umiliata.
Al contrario, mi ci sono sentita molto quando ha trescato di nascosto con altre.
Ora è finalmente leale: l'uomo che ho sempre voluto al mio fianco, se vuoi una persona così devi accettare anche il fatto che sia diverso da te e la pensi in modo diverso da te.
Forse è proprio questa l'essenza dell'amore.


----------



## MK (17 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> a rigor di logica verrebbe da pensare che se le donne sono così gli uomini che le frequentano questo vogliono e non si discostano da loro...
> altrimenti che ci vanno a fare?
> chi trova veramente il livello tanto infimo se ne tiene benealla larga


Standing ovation!


----------



## lothar57 (17 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che squallore, gente...
> ma come siamo arrivati a questo punto, è solo responsabilità della rete se uomini e donne arrivano a questi livelli?


Qi pari a zero cara Minerva,parlo delle donne dei siti.....sposate che danno il cell dopo due messaggi,a ebada bene non e'ilterzo ma l'unico...oppure appuntamento al buio..sia dove???ma ovvio nella pasticceria vicino casa loro....mitico no??


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma qui si sta parlando del marito di Stella, non di tutti gli uomini: e lui è così, almeno fino a che non gli si stabilizzeranno gli ormoni che sono su di giri.
> Pertanto, va analizzata la situazione di quest'uomo, se poi "mal comune e mezzo gaudio" la conforti o meno, non è rilevante.
> E va guardata in faccia la realtà, purtroppo, senza entrare in scenari utopistici: sì, l'alternativa potrebbe (è una possibilità) essere la solitudine.
> Se questa eventuale solitudine a Stella pesa più del dolore che gli reca suo marito in questo momento, la separazione farebbe solo peggiorare la sua vita rendendola un inferno di tristezza.
> ...


Quindi tu dici, piuttosto della solitudine è preferibile passarsi le serate in casa sapendo/immaginando il marito a fantasticare (ho cercato il termine più eufemistico possibile) di e con altre donne, sperando che la prostata smetta di funzionare al più presto? Non è possibile immaginare uno scenario diverso dove anche il marito abbia un'atteggiamento adulto, una sensibilità nei confronti della sua compagna, una presa di coscienza che questo suo giochino le causa sofferenza?Perchè, ribadisco, non è il gioco il problema, è la sofferenza che si pretende di imporre: e se il giochino domani non bastasse più, con lo stesso principio sarebbe ugualmente accettato anche altro?


----------



## MK (17 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi verrebbe un conato di vomito. Perderebbe il mio rispetto. Ti ripeto al contrario di Diletta posso capire che smetta di amarmi e si innamori di un altra, posso capire che una sera incontri una e perda la testa al punto di scoparsela, posso capire che abbia una relazione con una donna che lo prenda a tal punto da dimenticarsi di me. Soffrirei, non so se lo perdonerei, ma potrei capirlo, ci sono passata, potrei riprovarci. Potrei perderlo, ma saprei che l'ho perso perchè io non ero più la donna che amava e per l'enorme affetto che mi lega a lui lo lascerei andare. Ma *l'idea del mio uomo che spara porcate con donne che non conosce semplicemente per sentirsi un gran figo mi fa ribrezzo. L'idea che entri in una chat con lo scopo di incontrare una donna solo per sollazzarsi mi fa schifo. *


Brava!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2011)

Voi mogli che dite...ah io non accetterei mai un compagno che fa questo o quello o quell'altro...chi siete per pretendere ciò?
Siete forse perfette? Scevre da difetti? Eh?
Se io facessi sto discorso...ah io non accetterei mai una compagna che non è come dico io, mi autocondannerai alla totale solitudine.
Facile amare una persona per i suoi lati positivi, per le sue grandezze, molto difficile comprendere i suoi momenti di debolezza, di mona, di smarrimento...
E allora bisogna condannare e giudicare una persona per quello che non è?
Obbligarlo a fingere per tutta la vita a stare attento a come si comporta?
In un labirinto in cui qualsiasi cosa fai o dici sarà sempre criticatibile e presa per il verso sbagliato?
E' amore questo?

Dio di quel dio...
Io non ho forse compreso le difficoltà di mia moglie dovute alla sua chiusura e timidezza eh?
Non l'ho forse protetta quando non sapeva come cavarsela?

Porco cane...
Non è con la fedeltà o meno che ho salvato il mio matrimonio, ma con le azioni compiute in certi frangenti.

Cosa è un marito?
Solo uno che va nelle chat?

Sempre tutte pronte a dire ah mio marito qui e mio marito là...
Ma mai chiedersi...
Forse sto esagerando con lui...
Forse sto pretendendo troppo...
Forse do per scontato che lui veda il mondo come lo vedo io...

E giù infinite discussioni...per avere sempre l'ultima parola...avere ragione a tutti i costi...
QUesto rompe e allontana...non andare su 4 fottute chat del cazzo...

Dimmi marito caro...apri il tuo cuore...dimmi che cosa provi che cosa ti passa per la testa...e GUAIIIIIIIIIIIIII...se non è come dico io...

Ma porco can un pover uomo che dice ah io me le farei tutte...sta solo dicendo...MOGLIE...so mato per la figa!
Ma dove siamo eh?

In che mondo viviamo?

Ok si è scopata un'altra? Ok...
Deve crollare per forza il mondo a tutti i costi?
Oh pensa che roba si è rotta l'esclusività di coppia...ma pensa che disastro...

DIletta guardami bene in faccia...quando hai quei pensieri di calamità è perchè vedi in te solo una donnetta fragile e insicura...poi ti dici...ma io perdio non sono solo questo...sono anche una persona con mille e mille qualità...allora ti guardi allo specchio e ti dici...animo ragazza...

Ah grandio...
Se solo nella mia vita fossi stato un porco bastardo...
COn la mia cattiveria intelligenza...
Come avrei potuto giocare sulle insicurezze femminili, sui sensi di colpa...sulla captatio benevolentiae...

Allora ok, continuiamo con ombre e sospetti...
Gli uomini che si trovano a fare i deficenti con gli amici...a bere e a parlare delle donne in un modo che le donne neanche se lo immaginano...e poi torniamo tutti santarellini, ossequiosi, premurosi alle braccia della consorte...che ha bisogno di credere di avere al suo fianco un uomo perfetto. Altrimenti appunto crolla il mondo in testa.

Ma ecco perchè gli uomini si chiudono in sè stessi.
Ci sono versanti in cui la donna che hai sposato ti appare come la peggiore delle nemiche.

QUesto è il problema.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2011)

Voi mogli che dite...ah io non accetterei mai un compagno che fa questo o quello o quell'altro...chi siete per pretendere ciò?
Siete forse perfette? Scevre da difetti? Eh?
Se io facessi sto discorso...ah io non accetterei mai una compagna che non è come dico io, mi autocondannerai alla totale solitudine.
Facile amare una persona per i suoi lati positivi, per le sue grandezze, molto difficile comprendere i suoi momenti di debolezza, di mona, di smarrimento...
E allora bisogna condannare e giudicare una persona per quello che non è?
Obbligarlo a fingere per tutta la vita a stare attento a come si comporta?
In un labirinto in cui qualsiasi cosa fai o dici sarà sempre criticatibile e presa per il verso sbagliato?
E' amore questo?

Dio di quel dio...
Io non ho forse compreso le difficoltà di mia moglie dovute alla sua chiusura e timidezza eh?
Non l'ho forse protetta quando non sapeva come cavarsela?

Porco cane...
Non è con la fedeltà o meno che ho salvato il mio matrimonio, ma con le azioni compiute in certi frangenti.

Cosa è un marito?
Solo uno che va nelle chat?

Sempre tutte pronte a dire ah mio marito qui e mio marito là...
Ma mai chiedersi...
Forse sto esagerando con lui...
Forse sto pretendendo troppo...
Forse do per scontato che lui veda il mondo come lo vedo io...

E giù infinite discussioni...per avere sempre l'ultima parola...avere ragione a tutti i costi...
QUesto rompe e allontana...non andare su 4 fottute chat del cazzo...

Dimmi marito caro...apri il tuo cuore...dimmi che cosa provi che cosa ti passa per la testa...e GUAIIIIIIIIIIIIII...se non è come dico io...

Ma porco can un pover uomo che dice ah io me le farei tutte...sta solo dicendo...MOGLIE...so mato per la figa!
Ma dove siamo eh?

In che mondo viviamo?

Ok si è scopata un'altra? Ok...
Deve crollare per forza il mondo a tutti i costi?
Oh pensa che roba si è rotta l'esclusività di coppia...ma pensa che disastro...

DIletta guardami bene in faccia...quando hai quei pensieri di calamità è perchè vedi in te solo una donnetta fragile e insicura...poi ti dici...ma io perdio non sono solo questo...sono anche una persona con mille e mille qualità...allora ti guardi allo specchio e ti dici...animo ragazza...

Ah grandio...
Se solo nella mia vita fossi stato un porco bastardo...
COn la mia cattiveria intelligenza...
Come avrei potuto giocare sulle insicurezze femminili, sui sensi di colpa...sulla captatio benevolentiae...

Allora ok, continuiamo con ombre e sospetti...
Gli uomini che si trovano a fare i deficenti con gli amici...a bere e a parlare delle donne in un modo che le donne neanche se lo immaginano...e poi torniamo tutti santarellini, ossequiosi, premurosi alle braccia della consorte...che ha bisogno di credere di avere al suo fianco un uomo perfetto. Altrimenti appunto crolla il mondo in testa.

Ma ecco perchè gli uomini si chiudono in sè stessi.
Ci sono versanti in cui la donna che hai sposato ti appare come la peggiore delle nemiche.

QUesto è il problema.


----------



## MK (17 Novembre 2011)

Conte avremo i diritto di scegliere se stare con un uomo o no? Io perderei tutto il rispetto con un marito che va nelle chat per sollazzarsi, come diceva Farfalla. Poi non è questione di giusto o sbagliato. Con me MK avrebbe chiuso. Magari un'altra si divertirebbe, io lo trovo solo squallido.


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Una cosa che ho trovato strano nel comportamento di stellanuova è questa, inizialmente sembrava essere sicura di se stessa, molto equilibrata nelle risposte e nelle decisioni, quest'ultimo evento mi sembra davvero averla destabilizzata.
> Se questa mia impressione fosse vera, consiglierei a lei di guardarsi dentro davvero bene prima di prendere qualsiasi decisione.


l'atteggiamento di stella con il marito è quello della madre con il bambino che ha commesso una marachella e nel rimproverarlo fa scappare da ridere.
però questo "bambino" deve ben realizzare quello che ha calpestato prima di essere perdonato perché se minimizza non ha capito o fa finta di non capire


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Voi mogli che dite...ah io non accetterei mai un compagno che fa questo o quello o quell'altro...chi siete per pretendere ciò?
> Siete forse perfette? Scevre da difetti? Eh?
> Se io facessi sto discorso...ah io non accetterei mai una compagna che non è come dico io, mi autocondannerai alla totale solitudine.
> Facile amare una persona per i suoi lati positivi, per le sue grandezze, molto difficile comprendere i suoi momenti di debolezza, di mona, di smarrimento...
> ...


Invece il motivo per cui molte donne si chiudono in sè stesse può essere che i loro mariti, facendosi scudo della paura della morte, della vecchiaia, dell'impotenza, preferiscano far felice il loro pisello che la loro moglie? Come se noi non le avessimo queste paure, eh? ma lo sapete, vero, che un uomo sopra i quaranta è affascinante, sopra i cinquanta è maturo e una donna è... carne frolla, l'ho sentita definire? Non un uomo perfetto, io mi accontenterei di un uomo.


----------



## lunaiena (17 Novembre 2011)

Io credo che se vuole veramente capire cosa e successo dovrebbe contattarlo in chat vedere il suo comportamento in quel mondo e che cosa cerca veramente al di fuori dalla loro vita ...

Potrebbe rimanere sorpresa e quindi perdonarlo
O delusa del tutto e valutare di lasciarlo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io credo che se vuole veramente capire cosa e successo dovrebbe contattarlo in chat vedere il suo comportamento in quel mondo e che cosa cerca veramente al di fuori dalla loro vita ...
> 
> Potrebbe rimanere sorpresa e quindi perdonarlo
> O delusa del tutto e valutare di lasciarlo...


Potrebbe essere davvero devastante per lei però...


----------



## lothar57 (17 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Conte avremo i diritto di scegliere se stare con un uomo o no? Io perderei tutto il rispetto con un marito che va nelle chat per sollazzarsi, come diceva Farfalla. Poi non è questione di giusto o sbagliato. Con me MK avrebbe chiuso. Magari un'altra si divertirebbe, io lo trovo solo squallido.


alle volte girtando per la periferia della citta'vedo le prostitute,e gli idioti che si fermano,io li guardo in faccia,e vedo un'uomo che a casa ha famiglia.
Questi sono i veri traditori...noi non facciamo niente di male....la chat,che cque non faccio da tantissimo,e'un gioco.


----------



## Lostris (17 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> alle volte girtando per la periferia della citta'vedo le prostitute,e gli idioti che si fermano,io li guardo in faccia,e vedo un'uomo che a casa ha famiglia.
> Questi sono i veri traditori...noi non facciamo niente di male....la chat,che cque non faccio da tantissimo,e'un gioco.


però dipende eh. Può essere che per la tua donna sia comunque un tradimento, le provochi comunque un dispiacere.. anche solo inviando messaggi erotici in chat. E allora non è vero che non fai niente di male.. anche perchè altrimenti non avresti il bisogno di farlo di nascosto.

Puoi minimizzare, o considerare lei esagerata nell'attribuire troppo peso alla cosa.. però se lei è la persona che hai scelto di avere a fianco un minimo di rispetto lo dovresti avere, e se davvero è solo un gioco, a maggior ragione.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Conte avremo i diritto di scegliere se stare con un uomo o no? Io perderei tutto il rispetto con un marito che va nelle chat per sollazzarsi, come diceva Farfalla. Poi non è questione di giusto o sbagliato. Con me MK avrebbe chiuso. Magari un'altra si divertirebbe, io lo trovo solo squallido.


Si avete diritto di scegliere.
ma prima allora chiarite bene tutti i parametri...
Patti chiari amicizia lunga.
Se tu sei una donna che perde rispetto di me solo perchè perdi il rispetto se faccio una chat di un certo tipo: non mi metto assieme a te.
Me lo devi dire prima.
Altrimenti mi sento imbrogliato.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'atteggiamento di stella con il marito è quello della madre con il bambino che ha commesso una marachella e nel rimproverarlo fa scappare da ridere.
> però questo "bambino" deve ben realizzare quello che ha calpestato prima di essere perdonato perché se minimizza non ha capito o fa finta di non capire


Oh ma per giove cornuto...
Tu credi che sia facile capire il punto di vista ad un'altra persona?
Eh sentire le cose così come le senti tu?
Vedi come è facile dare per scontato che l'amore e l'affetto risolva tutto?

Ti faccio un esempio...
Una dice sai sono preoccupata se mia figlia sogna di fare la velina...
Io ti rispondo...e perchè no? Un lavoro come un altro no? Io ho perfino lavato i piatti in fiera per pagarmi gli studi...se una per diventare una grande attrice passa anche per di lì meglio no?

Non capivo il punto di vista:
" Per mia figlia il sogno di vita è fare la velina di canale 5"...

Sai perchè?
Perchè dal MIO punto di vista non riesco a concepire l'esistenza di ragazze così cretine.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Invece il motivo per cui molte donne si chiudono in sè stesse può essere che i loro mariti, facendosi scudo della paura della morte, della vecchiaia, dell'impotenza, preferiscano far felice il loro pisello che la loro moglie? Come se noi non le avessimo queste paure, eh? ma lo sapete, vero, che un uomo sopra i quaranta è affascinante, sopra i cinquanta è maturo e una donna è... carne frolla, l'ho sentita definire? Non un uomo perfetto, io mi accontenterei di un uomo.


ma io dico...
Perchè donna ti spaventi che lui faccia felice il suo pisello?
Credimi...friggi e piangi...
Quando lui finalmente è riuscito a fare felice il suo cuore...
Non avrei mai creduto che vedere finalmente il mio cuore felice fosse milioni di volte più godurioso che fare felice il mio pisello...
Che goduria effimera quella del pisello...al posto di quella del mio cuore...
Ho finalmente capito cosa è fare l'amore xd...eh?
Ci sono arrivato perfino io.
Un uomo che era vissuto fino ad un anno fa...unicamente per fare felice il suo pisello.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io credo che se vuole veramente capire cosa e successo dovrebbe contattarlo in chat vedere il suo comportamento in quel mondo e che cosa cerca veramente al di fuori dalla loro vita ...
> 
> Potrebbe rimanere sorpresa e quindi perdonarlo
> O delusa del tutto e valutare di lasciarlo...


Ma si e che caspita...qua dai chattoliamo assieme...
Cosa che io ho fatto con mia moglie...
Rideva come na pazza...
Anzi mi suggeriva cosa scrivere...cavoli era da tempo che non la vedevo così...


----------



## stellanuova (17 Novembre 2011)

Buonasera a tutti

Dunque, l'ho trovato squallido anche io e non solo ho provato conati
di vomito ma non sono riuscita a toccare cibo per due giorni.

Su quel sito di incontri non c'è più, l'ho verificato, anche perchè per
trovarlo mi sono dovuta iscrivere e sono ancora iscritta, inoltre
per provargli che non erano mie fantasie l'ho contattato io sulla
chat e gli ho chiesto : che cazzo ci fai in questo sito ?

Poi tornata a casa gli ho buttato addosso tutto il mio veleno ottenendo
come risposta che era solo un gioco e che non ha mai incontrato di
persona nessuna, che comunque non ci sono solo donne che vogliono
sesso ma anche donne che vogliono fare due chiacchiere.
Ovvio che non gli ho creduto ma anche se così fosse non va bene lo
stesso, poteva andare a chiacchierare con gli amici in un pub.

Ma *il problema* è uno solo : io amo quest'uomo da 30 anni e mi sono
sempre sentita molto amata da lui.
L'amore non ha un interruttore on-off.
Non ho paura della solitudine, sono circondata da amiche, alcune separate
che si divertono un sacco.
Passata l'incazzatura e il disgusto ho sentito che l'amore è rimasto
uguale, io non provo un affetto profondo che è una cosa ben diversa
in un rapporto a due, *io lo amo*.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti
> 
> Dunque, l'ho trovato squallido anche io e non solo ho provato conati
> di vomito ma non sono riuscita a toccare cibo per due giorni.
> ...


Ma perchè non gli credi che non le ha incontrate? eh?
Ma porc...sei iscritta...prova tu a giocattolare e poi ci dici...se è facile o meno.
Vedrai quanti se stringi...si ritirano...
Ricorda che siamo dietro un anonimo pc...che ne sai tu di chi c'è dietro?
Inizia a fingere di essere che ne sono...una pornodiva...
Vedi che cosa si scatena...
Allora capisci perchè diciamo che è un gioco...

Poi cavoli conoscerai o no gli spostamenti di tuo marito eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si avete diritto di scegliere.
> ma prima allora chiarite bene tutti i parametri...
> Patti chiari amicizia lunga.
> Se tu sei una donna che perde rispetto di me solo perchè perdi il rispetto se faccio una chat di un certo tipo: non mi metto assieme a te.
> ...


non c'erano vent'anni fa le chat


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma io dico...
> Perchè donna ti spaventi che lui faccia felice il suo pisello?
> Credimi...friggi e piangi...
> Quando lui finalmente è riuscito a fare felice il suo cuore...
> ...


Mi spaventa che non abbia paura di fare infelice me.


----------



## kay76 (17 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti
> 
> Dunque, l'ho trovato squallido anche io e non solo ho provato conati
> di vomito ma non sono riuscita a toccare cibo per due giorni.
> ...


Ciao Stella,
io credo che tu sia una donna forte e molto intelligente.
Forse tu la scopata extra gliel'hai lasciata passare troppo facilmente. Capisco benissimo perchè tu l'abbia fatto, perchè l'hai presa per come era, una cazzata per cui non valeva la pena gettare 30 anni di vita *felice *(che non è poco) insieme.
Credo che questa volta tu debba fargli capire veramente la tua sofferenza e il tuo disgusto e il fatto che non acetterai altri comportamenti simili.
E forse anche approfondire un pò di più i motivi delle scopata extra prima e dei giochini in chat ora. Per quanto i motivi possano essere stupidi(curiosità, evasione, crisi di mezza età..etc), lui ha comunque cercato qualcosa al di fuori del vostro rapporto, ti ha mancato di rispetto, ti ha fatto soffrire, ti ha deluso. Ora che sei più calma, nella consapevolezza che lui ti ama e che tu lo ami, forse è il momento di parlarne fra voi per bene.

Ti abbraccio


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti
> 
> Dunque, l'ho trovato squallido anche io e non solo ho provato conati
> di vomito ma non sono riuscita a toccare cibo per due giorni.
> ...


L'amore non ha l'interruttore on/off, verissimo. Io te l'ho detto anche prima che lo ami, casomai tu avessi avuto dei dubbi ;-) e penso che anche lui ti ami, che sia solo l'ennesimo che si diverte e si sente gratificato da una stronzata e spero che abbia capito  che non c'è stronzata al mondo che valga il dolore di sua moglie...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi spaventa che non abbia paura di fare infelice me.


Si ma se stiamo lì a guardare anche il pelo nell'uovo...ogni cosa ti fa infelice allora eh?
Ah quanto mi ha fatto infelice mia moglie con la sua malattia...se solo tu sapessi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma se stiamo lì a guardare anche il pelo nell'uovo...ogni cosa ti fa infelice allora eh?
> Ah quanto mi ha fatto infelice mia moglie con la sua malattia...se solo tu sapessi...


non credo potesse fare altrimenti...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'amore non ha l'interruttore on/off, verissimo. Io te l'ho detto anche prima che lo ami, casomai tu avessi avuto dei dubbi ;-) e penso che anche lui ti ami, che sia solo l'ennesimo che si diverte e si sente gratificato da una stronzata e spero che abbia capito  che non c'è stronzata al mondo che valga il dolore di sua moglie...


Senti basta con queste cagate...
Stella io ti ho detto come fare...
Tu chiama Lothar e digli...andiamo a mangiare una pizza?
Poi dici a tuo marito: senti non rompermi i coglioni stasera esco con un amico.
Tu resta pure a casa a chattolare.
E TI POSSO ASSICURARE SUL MIO CAZZO che lui sentirà quel dolore ok?

Ma non si possono leggere certe cose...
Il funsionamento di noi uomini è elementare e scontato...

QUesto deve fare...
Senti Stella e se non vuoi Lothar mi offro io...ok?
Stai lì a chattolare che mi faccio una gita a visitare vicenza da un amico...
e poi mi dici l'effettone!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non credo potesse fare altrimenti...


Ma questa malattia l'ha cambiata in tutto...


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma questa malattia l'ha cambiata in tutto...


ma ti sembrano paragoni da fare?
avesse potuto credo proprio  se la sarebbe risparmiata


----------



## MK (17 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si avete diritto di scegliere.
> ma prima allora chiarite bene tutti i parametri...
> Patti chiari amicizia lunga.
> Se tu sei una donna che perde rispetto di me solo perchè perdi il rispetto se faccio una chat di un certo tipo: non mi metto assieme a te.
> ...


E tu me lo devi chiedere prima. Scusa cara nel caso io flirtassi virtualmente con una tipa ti darebbe fastidio?


----------



## MK (17 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma se stiamo lì a guardare anche il pelo nell'uovo...ogni cosa ti fa infelice allora eh?
> Ah quanto mi ha fatto infelice mia moglie con la sua malattia...se solo tu sapessi...


Tua moglie con la sua malattia? Lei è malata e tu ti preoccupi di te stesso? No dico ti rendi conto...


----------



## lothar57 (17 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti basta con queste cagate...
> Stella io ti ho detto come fare...
> Tu chiama Lothar e digli...andiamo a mangiare una pizza?
> Poi dici a tuo marito: senti non rompermi i coglioni stasera esco con un amico.
> ...


come dice il patacca Cevoli..fatti non pugnette,,(scusate la crudezza...)..caro Conte non e'che uno,come ben sappiamo entra in chat,e trova subito ''l''anima gemella''...no no,se il marito di Stella fa come me e non si accontenta,in chat ci sta'magari un 'anno prima di trovarne una adatta...comunque e'vero alcune dicono che sono li'per parlare e basta.Poi sai quante pazze ci sono???quante volte mentre parlavo normalmente,imporvvisamente sparivano,senza un perche',e mi trovavo in lista nera..e quante dalla sera alla mattina cancellate.
La mia idea e'sempre stata che fossero gay....paurosi,perche'Conte due o 3 veri si sono offerti,,a nche quello mi toccava leggere..

Insomma Stella adess basta fer l'esen et capi???


----------



## lunaiena (17 Novembre 2011)

> Voi mogli che dite...ah io non accetterei mai un compagno che fa questo o quello o quell'altro...chi siete per pretendere ciò?
> Siete forse perfette? Scevre da difetti? Eh?
> Se io facessi sto discorso...ah io non accetterei mai una compagna che non è come dico io, mi autocondannerai alla totale solitudine.
> Facile amare una persona per i suoi lati positivi, per le sue grandezze, molto difficile comprendere i suoi momenti di debolezza, di mona, di smarrimento...
> ...



Bello quello che hai scritto
Vero tutto ma poche si rendono conto che questa e la realtà ...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E tu me lo devi chiedere prima. Scusa cara nel caso io flirtassi virtualmente con una tipa ti darebbe fastidio?


Verissimo...anche quello che dici tu!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Tua moglie con la sua malattia? Lei è malata e tu ti preoccupi di te stesso? No dico ti rendi conto...


No non mi rendo conto...asp...devo fare il censimento per i miei suoceri...orp...auf...a quante cose devo pensare...


----------



## aristocat (17 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma qui si sta parlando del marito di Stella, non di tutti gli uomini: e lui è così, almeno fino a che non gli si stabilizzeranno gli ormoni che sono su di giri.
> Pertanto, va analizzata la situazione di quest'uomo, se poi "mal comune e mezzo gaudio" la conforti o meno, non è rilevante.
> E va guardata in faccia la realtà, purtroppo, senza entrare in scenari utopistici: sì, l'alternativa potrebbe (è una possibilità) essere la solitudine.
> Se questa eventuale solitudine a Stella pesa più del dolore che gli reca suo marito in questo momento, la separazione farebbe solo peggiorare la sua vita rendendola un inferno di tristezza.
> ...


Ma che cos'è la solitudine, a questo punto?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> come dice il patacca Cevoli..fatti non pugnette,,(scusate la crudezza...)..caro Conte non e'che uno,come ben sappiamo entra in chat,e trova subito ''l''anima gemella''...no no,se il marito di Stella fa come me e non si accontenta,in chat ci sta'magari un 'anno prima di trovarne una adatta...comunque e'vero alcune dicono che sono li'per parlare e basta.Poi sai quante pazze ci sono???quante volte mentre parlavo normalmente,imporvvisamente sparivano,senza un perche',e mi trovavo in lista nera..e quante dalla sera alla mattina cancellate.
> La mia idea e'sempre stata che fossero gay....paurosi,perche'Conte due o 3 veri si sono offerti,,a nche quello mi toccava leggere..
> 
> Insomma Stella adess basta fer l'esen et capi???


Macchè pazze invornito patacco...
Adesso te ne combino una io...mi fingo una donna ed entro dove chatti tu...e ti piglio per il culo...poi ti mando delle fotine maiale...scaricate da siti di scambi di coppia...e ti meno per il culo...per tre settimane...
Poi ti dico...vecchio mona benvenuto in candid camera...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bello quello che hai scritto
> Vero tutto ma poche si rendono conto che questa e la realtà ...


E passano la vita magari a invidiare quella che pensano essere la reltà di altre donne eh?
Che ne sanno?
Vedono delle persone...ah quelle si...ma che coppia...ma che coppia...
E magari quelle persone si odiano...
Sai noi umani idealizziamo molto no?
Complice tutto il retaggio di letteratura romantica che ci portiamo dentro...
In fondo si ha bisogno di credere alla famiglia del mulino bianco eh?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma che cos'è la solitudine, a questo punto?


Quel ricordo e rimpianto...di...quando eri da maritare e facevi tutto quel che ti pareva e con chi ti pareva...senza dover render conto a nessuno no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si avete diritto di scegliere.
> ma prima allora chiarite bene tutti i parametri...
> Patti chiari amicizia lunga.
> Se tu sei una donna che perde rispetto di me solo perchè perdi il rispetto se faccio una chat di un certo tipo: non mi metto assieme a te.
> ...


Ti risulta che diletta e stellanuova abbiano detto ai loro mariti "per me non è un problema che tu chatti e scopi con chi vuoi, l'importante è che a casa ti comporti bene?" Non credo, quindi chi ha tradito la loro fiducia?
Mio marito e io ci siamo sempre detti che in caso di tradimento non saremmo riusciti a perdonarci. Io so che mio marito non riuscirebbe a perdonarmi. Io ho avuto un'esperienza per la quale se capitasse a lui prima di separarci cercherei di capire cosa la spinto e proverei ad andare avanti. Davanti alla ricerca di semplice sollazzo ripeto non lo perdonerei. MEglio sola che con un uomo che non è in grado di controllare le sue voglie....


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma se stiamo lì a guardare anche il pelo nell'uovo...ogni cosa ti fa infelice allora eh?
> Ah quanto mi ha fatto infelice mia moglie con la sua malattia...se solo tu sapessi...


La differenza sta nel fatto che tua moglie non si è ammalata apposta pur sapedo che ti avrebbe reso infelice.
L'intenzionalità, Conte, questa è la cosa grave


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> La differenza sta nel fatto che tua moglie non si è ammalata apposta pur sapedo che ti avrebbe reso infelice.
> L'intenzionalità, Conte, questa è la cosa grave


Ma tu pensi che un pover uomo...chatti in un sito...per far soffrire sua moglie eh?
Ma porc si sarà solo incuriosito di sta roba no?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Novembre 2011)

*Posso piangere*

Trovo veramente squallido e poco felice che un uomo a 50'anni si matta a chattare a destra e manca con donne piu' o meno giovani per "gioco" (cazzo che gioco he).
Persino un giovane che chiatta lo trovo triste ,immaginate un uomo che va in certi siti...
Ma io dico,mi sembrano dei bavosi sporcaccioni ed anche un po' pedofili (ed è meglio che non vi dica delle donne cosa pensopotrebbe cadere il forum).
Ma io vorrei tanto dire a tutte quelle persone schiave di un amore malato: MA COSA STATE A FARE ANCORA LI?
Ma vi rendete conto che il tempo passa e state sprecando le opportunita' che vi passano accanto,stando li ad assecondare persone che con voi non hanno piu' nulla in comune!
Mi soffermo a scrivere,anche se dovrei fare altro,perche' mi dispiace tanto sentirvi cosi'.Come Stella qui sul forum ci sono altri uomini e donne che subiscono la schiavitu' senza vivere,perche' le loro emozione ed i loro sentimenti hanno valori inestimabili non portati dal ragionamento ma da sentimenti puri e semplici come l'amore.

Poi mi incazzo e, non provo tenerezza, a leggere quella che vuole far sesso da dio,ma accanto ha un uomo che le vuole bene.
Quella che vive la spa perche' LEI una famiglia c'è l'ha gia' ! ma, che vorrebbe che quel poveraccio del suo amante fosse piu' presente perche' la sua spa è appesa al filo della corrente elettrica(ecco come sono le giovani che di fanno tuo marito).
Ti spaventano ? A me no manco mi si drizzerebbe,anzi mi stanno un po sulle balle,quindi appesantiscono.

"Meglio soli che mal accompagnati" sara' un vecchio detto ma e' vero!
Ma come fa a piacerti un uomo del genere?

Il tuo amore è sprecato Stella ,sprecato ma ti rendi conto che vivi quella che dovrebbe essere l'eta' piu' serena in un modo osessivo e pieno di tristezza.Tu mia cara non sei una donna forte sei una donna debole e mi spiace tanto per te perche' sei una bella persona dotata di intelligenza che saprebbe benissimo cavarsela da sola!
Andresti a divertirti con le tue amiche,per i over anta ci sono gite organizzate molto piacevoli dove incontri persone nuove in carne e ossa,con cui parlare e discutere di cose allegre e limpide.
Tuo marito che fa tanto il fancilullo è vecchio dentro,un poveraccio che si attacca ad una chat per sentirsi vivo e si nasconde dietro un monitor.
Non fare come lui alza la testa,esci alla luce del sole perche' sei una bella donna intelligente e non hai bisogno di nasconderti.
Spero di non diventare come tuo marito e di avere ancora tanti sogni quando diventero' GRANDE!

Ciao 
blu


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Novembre 2011)

L'inganno è duro, durissimo, terribile.
Ma una cat, in se e per sè?
Conati di vomito all'idea di una chat erotica piuttosto che a una storia d'amore, davvero?
Io sinceramente non ho granchè tempo libero, quindi non l'ho ancora fatto, ma a forza di parlare di 'sti siti, come ho già detto, mi è venuta la curiosità e voglio provarci...
sono proprio CURIOSA, e credo che chatterò, e non penso che mi tirerò indietro dallo scrivere qualche porcata... non lo so ancora ovviamente se lo farò davvero, ma in questo istante l'idea di sesso in chat senza nulla nè prima nè dopo.. no, non mi eccita mi sembra molto vuoto, ma mi incuriosisce
Insomma, mi scappa già da ridere ma mi immagino a scrivere questo e quello, addirittura cose surreali mi sa 

Per me è così... ma se una vuole scrivere in modo anonimo e sicuro, per togliersi lo sfizio di fare la donna senza ritegno? 
Ripeto: inganni no, orrore, brutto e cattivo, am una chat in sè e per sè non la trovo tale da farmi provare orrore per un uomo o una donna...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> L'inganno è duro, durissimo, terribile.
> Ma una cat, in se e per sè?
> Conati di vomito all'idea di una chat erotica piuttosto che a una storia d'amore, davvero?
> Io sinceramente non ho granchè tempo libero, quindi non l'ho ancora fatto, ma a forza di parlare di 'sti siti, come ho già detto, mi è venuta la curiosità e voglio provarci...
> ...


Donna attenta...
Potresti trovare lui...Lothar in persona...
A quel punto non saprei più come salvarti...
Credimi salvare euridice per orfeo è stata una bazzeccola...
Ma se cadi dentro nell'inferno Lothariano...sei finita...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu pensi che un pover uomo...chatti in un sito...per far soffrire sua moglie eh?
> Ma porc si sarà solo incuriosito di sta roba no?


E allora dice a sua moglie: tesoro mi sono incuriosito, ho voglia di giocare un po' con donne che non conosco, per te è un problema?
Semplice, lineare......Se lo fai di nascosto sai già che qualcosa di sbagliato c'è


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> L'inganno è duro, durissimo, terribile.
> Ma una cat, in se e per sè?
> *Conati di vomito all'idea di una chat erotica piuttosto che a una storia d'amore, davvero?*Io sinceramente non ho granchè tempo libero, quindi non l'ho ancora fatto, ma a forza di parlare di 'sti siti, come ho già detto, mi è venuta la curiosità e voglio provarci...
> sono proprio CURIOSA, e credo che chatterò, e non penso che mi tirerò indietro dallo scrivere qualche porcata... non lo so ancora ovviamente se lo farò davvero, ma in questo istante l'idea di sesso in chat senza nulla nè prima nè dopo.. no, non mi eccita mi sembra molto vuoto, ma mi incuriosisce
> ...


Si la storia d'amore prevede un conivolgimento per una persona, quella persona.
La chat prevede la ricerca di sesso fino a se stesso. Vuol dire che per il mio compagno la cosa importante è scopare con chi non ha importanza e se posso dire la mia mi mette una tristezza infinita.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E allora dice a sua moglie: tesoro mi sono incuriosito, ho voglia di giocare un po' con donne che non conosco, per te è un problema?
> Semplice, lineare......Se lo fai di nascosto sai già che qualcosa di sbagliato c'è


Farfalla, credimi non è per criticarti, ma quando è cominciata la tua storia col tuo amico, non è che sei caduta dentro all'improvviso, o sì? c'è stato un periodo di frasi, di mezzi detti, di curiosità anche innocente? Perchè non ne hai parlato a tuo marito?
Perchè c'è pudore, vergogna, paura, la sensazione che "tanto non ho nulla di brutto da dire", poi "insomma non sto mica facendo nulla di male", e poi la voglia di andare avanti...
Non ti sto dicendo che visto che è capitato a te, devi tacere, ma solo che visto che è capitato a te, puoi capire che un certo tipo di dialogo è difficile da raggiungere.
Se all'inizio c'è solo curiosità -io adesso sono curiosa- e poi invece si vede che chattare ti diverte? Certo, meglio, doveroso? parlarne prima. Ma davvero credi sia facile?


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si la storia d'amore prevede un conivolgimento per una persona, quella persona.
> La chat prevede la ricerca di sesso fino a se stesso. Vuol dire che per il mio compagno la cosa importante è scopare con chi non ha importanza e se posso dire la mia mi mette una tristezza infinita.


In un certo senso anche la masturbazione è sesso fine a se stesso. In cui, tra l'altro, l'immaginazione si espande verso lidi magari mai toccati nella realtà. Si può sognare di essere don juan con 1000 donne, si può sognare di essere prese a forza, di sodomizzare un uomo (esempi estremi).
Ti masturbi per il tuo piacere, e non fai torto alla tua donna o al tuo uomo.
Farfalla, conosco la differenza tra masturbarsi e  fare sesso con altre persone, per carità, solo che chattare e scrivere porcate magari anche estreme, mi sembra più paragonabile a una masturbazione. E masturbarsi non mi provoca conati di vomito.


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> L'inganno è duro, durissimo, terribile.
> Ma una cat, in se e per sè?
> Conati di vomito all'idea di una chat erotica piuttosto che a una storia d'amore, davvero?
> Io sinceramente non ho granchè tempo libero, quindi non l'ho ancora fatto, ma a forza di parlare di 'sti siti, come ho già detto, mi è venuta la curiosità e voglio provarci...
> ...


se a te diverte nulla vieta di frequentarla, ovvio.personalmente avrei tanti sfizi da togliermi...ma quello di fare la donna senza ritegno mi manca.
magari posso fare la donna senza inibizioni a letto con mio marito


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> La chat prevede la ricerca di sesso fino a se stesso. Vuol dire che per il mio compagno la cosa importante è scopare con chi non ha importanza e se posso dire la mia mi mette una tristezza infinita.


Mette una tristezza infinita pure a me. Così come mi intristiscono quelle donne che stanno al gioco.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> se a te diverte nulla vieta di frequentarla, ovvio.personalmente avrei tanti sfizi da togliermi...ma quello di fare la donna senza ritegno mi manca.
> magari posso fare la donna senza inibizioni a letto con mio marito





MK ha detto:


> Mette una tristezza infinita pure a me. Così come mi intristiscono quelle donne che stanno al gioco.


Ovviamente l'ideale è stare con persone che la vedono come noi, che condividono il fastidio o l'interesse per chat, pornografia in genere, nel sesso così come nelle cose importanti della vita.

Se però ci si ritrova con una persona che no, non la vive come noi, o scopre una curiosità che prima non aveva, si può comunque riflettere -naturalmente continuando a condannare inganni etc- che avere curiosità per un certo tipo di espressione sessuale non significa inequivocabilmente essere brutte persone.
Minerva, si è già capito che tu non condividi certe curiosità e pulsioni, idem MK, che se non mi ricordo male ha detto alcune volte di non provare neppure desideri fugaci per altri uomini quando è innamorata.

Ma con la vostra intelligenza credo che possiate riconoscere che persone fatte in modo diverso esistono, e che non sono necessariamente perversi squilibrati...

Inoltre, Minerva, sul fare la donna senza inibizioni a letto col marito.. ma davvero secondo te è tutto facile così? Sei una donna inibita e così all'improvviso diventi disinibita a letto con tuo marito, con cui ti senti magari un pò in imbarazzo a parlare? Ma leggi Melania, quanti casini per riuscire a proporre una pratica sessuale qualunque... sono cose che ahimè succedono normalmente... l'ideale è quello che dici tu, la realtà un'altra...


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se però ci si ritrova con una persona che no, non la vive come noi, o scopre una curiosità che prima non aveva, si può comunque riflettere -naturalmente continuando a condannare inganni etc- che avere curiosità per un certo tipo di espressione sessuale non significa inequivocabilmente essere brutte persone.


Brutte persone no ma con qualche problema sì. Parlo perchè le ho conosciute, e anche amate PRIMA.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Brutte persone no ma con qualche problema sì. Parlo perchè le ho conosciute, e anche amate PRIMA.


può essere certo che ci siano persone che hanno la curiosità delle chat che hanno anche dei problemi. Ma ci sono anche persone che non hanno alcun interesse nelle chat o in sessualità "ampie" che hanno parimenti problemi.
Questo mi fa pensare che l'espressione della propria sessualità non sia necessariamente legata a problemi, e che esistano diversi tipi di sessualità così come esistono diversi tipi di personalità.

Quello che voglio dire è che il marito di Stellanuova ha tradito la fiducia di lei, l'ha ingannata, questo è palese, ma il come non indica necessariamente una persona brutta o schifosa con la quale Stella non potrebbe continuare e aggiungere anno dopo anno candeline al loro matrimonio che dura da una vita.
CERTO che ci sono cose da risolvere. Ma non liquido una persona "solo" perchè, nel tradimento, fa chat erotiche. Se decido di lasciarlo è per il tradimento della fiducia in sè, non certo per la modalità. Mi sembra superficiale...


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma non liquido una persona "solo" perchè, nel tradimento, fa chat erotiche. Se decido di lasciarlo è per il tradimento della fiducia in sè, non certo per la modalità. Mi sembra superficiale...


Parlo per me, è proprio questione di modalità. Perdo tutto il rispetto, ricominciare con questi presupposti sarebbe, per me, impresa titanica. Un uomo che va a cercare sesso o masturbazione via web non è uomo per me. Quindi lo lascerei.


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ovviamente l'ideale è stare con persone che la vedono come noi, che condividono il fastidio o l'interesse per chat, pornografia in genere, nel sesso così come nelle cose importanti della vita.
> 
> Se però ci si ritrova con una persona che no, non la vive come noi, o scopre una curiosità che prima non aveva, si può comunque riflettere -naturalmente continuando a condannare inganni etc- che avere curiosità per un certo tipo di espressione sessuale non significa inequivocabilmente essere brutte persone.
> Minerva, si è già capito che tu non condividi certe curiosità e pulsioni, idem MK, che se non mi ricordo male ha detto alcune volte di non provare neppure desideri fugaci per altri uomini quando è innamorata.
> ...


se per me la realtà è questa significa che lo sarà anche per altri...quindi non posso fare testo ma questo vale anche per chi la pensa diversamente...perché né io né te possiamo stabilire la realtà oggettiva


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> se per me la realtà è questa significa che lo sarà anche per altri...quindi non posso fare testo ma questo vale anche per chi la pensa diversamente...perché né io né te possiamo stabilire la realtà oggettiva


Assolutamente d'accordo, e mi spiace se ho dato l'impressione di pensarla diversamente.
Non faccio testo, ma esisto, ergo possono esistere anche altre realtà simili alla mia, come alla tua, come etc etc.
Non stabiliamo la realtà oggettiva, diciamo come la viviamo e vediamo noi. Volevo solo dire che non è scontato che una persona che fa chat erotiche sia una persona orribile o con problemi.


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo, e mi spiace se ho dato l'impressione di pensarla diversamente.
> Non faccio testo, ma esisto, ergo possono esistere anche altre realtà simili alla mia, come alla tua, come etc etc.
> Non stabiliamo la realtà oggettiva, diciamo come la viviamo e vediamo noi. Volevo solo dire che non è scontato che una persona che fa chat erotiche sia una persona orribile o con problemi.


ma chi l'ha detto che è una persona orribile?
sinceramente tendo a non dirlo di nessuno tranne si tratti di veri criminali.
è solo un mondo squallido e triste...*per me*


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2011)

allora ; una cosa che mi sentirei di affermare è che se vai nelle chat evidentemente non sei soddisfatta e appagata...ci sta?


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora ; una cosa che mi sentirei di affermare è che se vai nelle chat evidentemente non sei soddisfatta e appagata...ci sta?


Oppure sei curiosa.
A me è venuta una voglia matta di andarci a furia di sentirne parlare, e, ehm, sono appagata.

Oppure, sì, hai ragione, non sei appagato di un certo tipo di cose. Con il compagno va bene, ma come masturbarsi dà cose diverse rispetto al fantastico sesso con l'amato compagno, magari le chat anonime hanno lo stesso senso. Visto che non ho mai provato non lo so. Te lo dirò presto, appena ho un pò di tempo 

Oppure sì, ti manca qualcosa, e sei un viscido senza palle che non riesce  a guardare e a parlare con una donna vera e riesce solo a fare il figo in chat, nascondendosi dietro foto di omaccioni depilati e sudati e parole vuote e lascive e bavose.

Ma questo, lo può giudicare infine solo il tuo compagno, che ti conosce. No?


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Oppure sei curiosa.
> A me è venuta una voglia matta di andarci a furia di sentirne parlare, e, ehm, sono appagata.
> 
> Oppure, sì, hai ragione, non sei appagato di un certo tipo di cose. Con il compagno va bene, ma come masturbarsi dà cose diverse rispetto al fantastico sesso con l'amato compagno, magari le chat anonime hanno lo stesso senso. Visto che non ho mai provato non lo so. Te lo dirò presto, appena ho un pò di tempo
> ...


no, se non è a conoscenza della frequentazione della chat


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, se non è a conoscenza della frequentazione della chat


ma saprà, tranne in casi estremi, di una passione più o meno forte per il sesso... di curiosità più o meno estese delle tue... del suo carattere estroverso o introverso, della sua natura tendenzialmetne sincera e onesta o se è uso parlare alle spalle, mentire etc... se è un farfallone, o una persona sicura di sè... se ha bisogno di continue conferme o no...

E' ovvio che qua ci sono inganni e tradimenti e questi di per sè parlano di una mancanza grave di comunicazione a dir poco, ma non ci credo che stai anni con una persona e non sai giudicare se il suo andare in una chat è dovuto all'essere un bavoso o all'aver ceduto a una curiosità, per quanto tu personalmente la giudichi malsana. Almeno un idea, suvvia...


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Oppure sei curiosa.
> A me è venuta una voglia matta di andarci a furia di sentirne parlare, e, ehm, sono appagata.
> 
> Oppure, sì, hai ragione, non sei appagato di un certo tipo di cose. Con il compagno va bene, ma come masturbarsi dà cose diverse rispetto al fantastico sesso con l'amato compagno, magari le chat anonime hanno lo stesso senso. Visto che non ho mai provato non lo so. Te lo dirò presto, appena ho un pò di tempo
> ...


Se continui a collegare la chat con la masturbazione è evidente che colleghi le due cose. Quindi non sei curiosa , hai voglia di provare un tipo di esperienza. Ci sta ma non usare eufemismi o giri di parole per "giustificarti" (e l'ho messo tra virgolette).Scusa ma mi pare un po' un arrampicarsi sugli specchi dichiarare che sei appagata ma che sei curiosa di chat . Oltretutto se il discorso verte solo sulle chat erotiche che, è innegabile, sono di uno squallore infinito. A quel punto sparati un bel pornazzo e amen. Che differenza c'è??
Se sei appagata , anche sessualmente non desideri altro. Neanche masturbarti. Ci dovrebbe pensare il tuo partner, ci dovreste pensare insieme. Immagino che se trovassi il tuo partner a slip abbassati davanti a un computer non ti sentiresti esattamente appagata e felice. Anche se tutti i gusti non sono alla menta.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se continui a collegare la chat con la masturbazione è evidente che colleghi le due cose. Quindi non sei curiosa , hai voglia di provare un tipo di esperienza. Ci sta ma non usare eufemismi o giri di parole per "giustificarti" (e l'ho messo tra virgolette).Scusa ma mi pare un po' un arrampicarsi sugli specchi dichiarare che sei appagata ma che sei curiosa di chat . Oltretutto se il discorso verte solo sulle chat erotiche che, è innegabile, sono di uno squallore infinito. A quel punto sparati un bel pornazzo e amen. Che differenza c'è??
> Se sei appagata , anche sessualmente non desideri altro. Neanche masturbarti. Ci dovrebbe pensare il tuo partner, ci dovreste pensare insieme. Immagino che se trovassi il tuo partner a slip abbassati davanti a un computer non ti sentiresti esattamente appagata e felice. Anche se tutti i gusti non sono alla menta.


curiosa=avere voglia di provare una esperienza. Almeno nel mio vocabolario. Sì 

Film, animazione, pittura, fumetti, libri... sono tutti mezzi di espressione, anche se molto diversi l'uno dall'altro.
Di masturbazione se ne è già parlato, e se per alcuni non vi è desiderio di masturbazione quando si sta bene sessualmente col compagno, altri, e non pochi, dicono che la masturbazione ha un significato a se stante. Io sono tra queste persone. 

Se trovo il mio compagno a slip abbassati (slip, che orrore! almeno boxer!!! quello sì è un motivo per cacciarlo!  ) il punto è: lo sapevo? non lo sapevo? c'è un problema? Poteva dirmelo? gli ho dato modo di dirmelo? posso fare qualcosa?
é una cosa occasionale, compulsiva, recente, frequente etc etc etc... mi ha mentito per potercisi dedicare? 

Insomma, il mio punto è sempre: non è la cosa in sè, la chat, ma "tutto quanto"


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se continui a collegare la chat con la masturbazione è evidente che colleghi le due cose. Quindi non sei curiosa , hai voglia di provare un tipo di esperienza. Ci sta ma non usare eufemismi o giri di parole per "giustificarti" (e l'ho messo tra virgolette).Scusa ma mi pare un po' un arrampicarsi sugli specchi dichiarare che sei appagata ma che sei curiosa di chat . Oltretutto se il discorso verte solo sulle chat erotiche che, è innegabile, sono di uno squallore infinito. A quel punto sparati un bel pornazzo e amen. Che differenza c'è??
> Se sei appagata , anche sessualmente non desideri altro. Neanche masturbarti. Ci dovrebbe pensare il tuo partner, ci dovreste pensare insieme. Immagino che se trovassi il tuo partner a slip abbassati davanti a un computer non ti sentiresti esattamente appagata e felice. Anche se tutti i gusti non sono alla menta.


curiosa=avere voglia di provare una esperienza. Almeno nel mio vocabolario. Sì 

Film, animazione, pittura, fumetti, libri... sono tutti mezzi di espressione, anche se molto diversi l'uno dall'altro.
Di masturbazione se ne è già parlato, e se per alcuni non vi è desiderio di masturbazione quando si sta bene sessualmente col compagno, altri, e non pochi, dicono che la masturbazione ha un significato a se stante. Io sono tra queste persone. 

Se trovo il mio compagno a slip abbassati (slip, che orrore! almeno boxer!!! quello sì è un motivo per cacciarlo!  ) il punto è: lo sapevo? non lo sapevo? c'è un problema? Poteva dirmelo? gli ho dato modo di dirmelo? posso fare qualcosa?
é una cosa occasionale, compulsiva, recente, frequente etc etc etc... mi ha mentito per potercisi dedicare? 

Insomma, il mio punto è sempre: non è la cosa in sè, la chat, ma "tutto quanto"


----------



## Diletta (18 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Quindi tu dici, piuttosto della solitudine è preferibile passarsi le serate in casa sapendo/immaginando il marito a fantasticare (ho cercato il termine più eufemistico possibile) di e con altre donne, sperando che la prostata smetta di funzionare al più presto?* Non è possibile immaginare uno scenario diverso dove anche il marito abbia un'atteggiamento adulto, una sensibilità nei confronti della sua compagna, una presa di coscienza che questo suo giochino le causa sofferenza?Perchè, ribadisco, non è il gioco il problema, è la sofferenza che si pretende di imporre: e se il giochino domani non bastasse più, con lo stesso principio sarebbe ugualmente accettato anche altro?



No Sbriciolata, mi sembra che tu passi da un estremo all'altro.
Ho detto e ripeto che Stella debba interrogarsi per sapere se l'idea di essere da sola la riempe di sofferenza, una sofferenza che ben conosce chi ama profondamente il proprio compagno, e se si sente peggio al pensiero di continuare la vita senza di lui piuttosto che vivere questa fase di tormento e delusione che lui stesso le ha provocato.
Lei è ad una svolta della sua vita e comunque vadano le cose il suo matrimonio non sarà mai più uguale a prima, questo è sicuro. 
Quando succedono degli eventi che sconvolgono l'equilibrio della coppia e che causano dolore ad uno di loro il rapporto cambia e va necessariamente rivisto e rimpostato.
Sta a Stella decidere di volerlo fare e se vale la pena.
Ne devono parlare insieme e a lungo, e trovare un punto di incontro.
Se Stella è irremovibile a non ammettere nessuna distrazione giocosa di questo o altro tipo glielo deve comunicare e valutare la risposta che le darà suo marito.
Dopo tanti anni di serena convivenza mi rifiuto di pensare che non ci sia confidenza fra loro e che non riescano ad arrivare ad un accordo che soddisfi entrambi.

Sono sincera e sto per dire una cosa scomoda: se Stella non riuscirà ad uscire, anche di poco, dai suoi schemi mentali temo che il marito sarà costretto a nasconderle un suo futuro ipotetico gioco, e a me la cosa non piacerebbe per niente.
Non è meglio allora dire al marito: 

"Ok, ho capito le tue esigenze del momento, e anche se mi hanno lasciato di stucco, troviamo il modo di risolvere questo tuo problema, che è diventato un NOSTRO problema,  io posso arrivare a concederti questo....
Tu, invece, cosa puoi fare per rendermi più felice e rendere più bello il nostro rapporto di coppia?"

Questo, secondo me, è un bel matrimonio.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> No Sbriciolata, mi sembra che tu passi da un estremo all'altro.
> Ho detto e ripeto che Stella debba interrogarsi per sapere se l'idea di essere da sola la riempe di sofferenza, una sofferenza che ben conosce chi ama profondamente il proprio compagno, e se si sente peggio al pensiero di continuare la vita senza di lui piuttosto che vivere questa fase di tormento e delusione che lui stesso le ha provocato.
> Lei è ad una svolta della sua vita e comunque vadano le cose il suo matrimonio non sarà mai più uguale a prima, questo è sicuro.
> Quando succedono degli eventi che sconvolgono l'equilibrio della coppia e che causano dolore ad uno di loro il rapporto cambia e va necessariamente rivisto e rimpostato.
> ...


Questo atteggiamento a mio avviso è grande sano buon senso femminile.
Ti adoro!


----------



## lothar57 (18 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora ; una cosa che mi sentirei di affermare è che se vai nelle chat evidentemente non sei soddisfatta e appagata...ci sta?


Ciao Minerva...premetto che ho letto velocemente questa pagina,e'la prima pausa dalle 7:40 di stamattina...

Siete fuori strada ragazze,  sopratutto Mk,io ad esempio ho iniziato 3.5 anni fa'per gioco,loro mi''regalarono''3 gg gratis,era luglio,moglie al mare...ma non avevo e non ho nessun problema,tanto meno sessuale.Poi come sapete in molti mi conoscono,sono persona normalissima...vi consiglio di provare tanto per voi e'gratis,pero'preparatevi,dove andavo io,nirvam.it, e conservo il nick,gli uomini,pensate che tipi...chiedono subito misura del reggiseno,cell,e altre amenita'.
Penso fossi l'unico a non farlo...io cercavo donne di un certo livello,che capivano la differenza.
Be'dopo mi dite,,,fine pausa


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> "Ok, ho capito le tue esigenze del momento, e anche se mi hanno lasciato di stucco, troviamo il modo di risolvere questo tuo problema, che è diventato un NOSTRO problema,  io posso arrivare a concederti questo....
> Tu, invece, cosa puoi fare per rendermi più felice e rendere più bello il nostro rapporto di coppia?"
> 
> Questo, secondo me, è un bel matrimonio.


Il tuo problema è diventato un nostro problema? Se non lo scopriva sarebbe diventato un LORO problema? Chissà se la moglie di Lothar direbbe la stessa cosa . Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa ne penserebbero gli uomini del forum se questo tipo di richiesta venisse fatto dalle loro mogli/compagne...


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questo atteggiamento a mio avviso è grande sano buon senso femminile.
> Ti adoro!


Conte rassegnati, Silvio se n'è andato, le donne sottomesse sono fuori moda


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva...premetto che ho letto velocemente questa pagina,e'la prima pausa dalle 7:40 di stamattina...
> 
> Siete fuori strada ragazze,  sopratutto Mk,io ad esempio ho iniziato 3.5 anni fa'per gioco,loro mi''regalarono''3 gg gratis,era luglio,moglie al mare...ma non avevo e non ho nessun problema,tanto meno sessuale.Poi come sapete in molti mi conoscono,sono persona normalissima...vi consiglio di provare tanto per voi e'gratis,pero'preparatevi,dove andavo io,nirvam.it, e conservo il nick,gli uomini,pensate che tipi...chiedono subito misura del reggiseno,cell,e altre amenita'.
> Penso fossi l'unico a non farlo...io cercavo donne di un certo livello,che capivano la differenza.
> Be'dopo mi dite,,,fine pausa


ahahahahah Lothar ma secondo te ho bisogno di andare in una chat erotica per rimorchiare?


----------



## lothar57 (18 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se continui a collegare la chat con la masturbazione è evidente che colleghi le due cose. Quindi non sei curiosa , hai voglia di provare un tipo di esperienza. Ci sta ma non usare eufemismi o giri di parole per "giustificarti" (e l'ho messo tra virgolette).Scusa ma mi pare un po' un arrampicarsi sugli specchi dichiarare che sei appagata ma che sei curiosa di chat . Oltretutto se il discorso verte solo sulle chat erotiche che, è innegabile, sono di uno squallore infinito. A quel punto sparati un bel pornazzo e amen. Che differenza c'è??
> Se sei appagata , anche sessualmente non desideri altro. Neanche masturbarti. Ci dovrebbe pensare il tuo partner, ci dovreste pensare insieme. Immagino che se trovassi il tuo partner a slip abbassati davanti a un computer non ti sentiresti esattamente appagata e felice. Anche se tutti i gusti non sono alla menta.


non riesco a non risponderti....chiu sei un clone danieliano????un maestro?????perche'scrivi simili eresie??Il partner???tu mai fatto niente fuori casa???mahhhhhhh capitano tutti qua'....comunque attesto,e se lo dico e'sacra veritas ,che niente di quello che scrivi esiste e accade,nella vita reale,qua'dentro magari si...


----------



## lothar57 (18 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> ahahahahah Lothar ma secondo te ho bisogno di andare in una chat erotica per rimorchiare?


non mihai capito..intendevo provala poi giudica,,,


----------



## Diletta (18 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza ma non concordo affatto. Un marito che ha tradito e  che nei momenti di confidenza senza controllo dice alla moglie che se le vorrebbe far tutte è un uomo che non ha il minimo  rispetto per la sua donna  e che   osa per vedere fin dove può arrivare.
> Qual è il limite?
> Fin dove sei disposta a lasciarlo arrivare? Lasciargli sparare gli ultimi colpi????
> Scusa ma questo è un ben misero accontentarsi e quando ci si accontenta di un piatto che non è neanche più tanto gustoso si è arrivati a quel limite.
> ...



Scusa, ma a me piace molto che mio marito "osi" dire quello che pensa a me, che sono la persona più importante della sua vita.
A chi altri dovrebbe aprire la porta della sua mente, se non a ME?
Ne sono lusingata, invece, perché so che lui non avrà più bisogno di sotterfugi e bugie in caso deviasse, come succede in tutti i matrimoni tradizionali, dove in superficie appare tutto così perfetto, ma nel profondo c'è l'ipocrisia che nasconde tante malefatte.
Mi appaiono come dei veri "sepolcri imbiancati" e mi fanno orrore.
Io non voglio più vivere un matrimonio così, e credimi se dico che non mi accontento di quel piatto, perché quel piatto mi appare ancora tanto gustoso.   
E' comunque un esperimento il nostro e lo guardo con tutte le cautele del caso.
Se fallirà ne prenderò atto e farò le mie valutazioni, insieme a lui.


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non mihai capito..intendevo provala poi giudica,,,


Sono troppo snob per certe cose, mi eccito di più con Santoro e Travaglio, che ci vuoi fare, ognuno fa quello che vuole (e che può).


----------



## Diletta (18 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questo atteggiamento a mio avviso è grande sano buon senso femminile.
> Ti adoro!



grazie conte di cuore!


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Conte rassegnati, Silvio se n'è andato, le donne sottomesse sono fuori moda


Ma porco can non si tratta di sottomissione...
Io non trovo una sola parola o immagine dove vedo Diletta una donna sottomessa...
Casso sei tu quella che esercita un femminismo demodè...
Casso ma lo vedi?
Tu NON TROVERAI MAI uno che sia perfetto per te...
Perchè casso pover'uomo eh?
Ah se scopro che ti metti le dita nel naso, ti lascio...
Ma chi ti credi di essere tu? La mejo figa de sto mondo?
Varda che la spussa anca la tua come quella ti tutte le altre eh?
Ce l'hai d'oro tu?


Ieri sono rimasto allibito dall'intervento di blu...
Io non so cosa gli ringhierei in faccia se fossi Stellanuova...

Stella ha sottolineato in grassetto un'esperessione LO AMO...
E poi cosa si ritrova un anonimo che si permette delle valutazioni pesanti su una persona che non conosce, ma che per Stella è L?UOMO per eccellenza...il suo uomo nel bene e nel male.

Ma cosa capita eh?
Ci troviamo difronte un aspetto nuovo e inaspettato del nostro coniuge...
Ah ho scoperto che sei anche così...quindi vai in mona?

Ma dove siamo?
Ma casso io mi aspetto comprensione dalla mia compagna, non una maestra di vita che mi smacca i maroni da mattina a sera per tutte le mie imperfezioni e incongruenze....

Ma dio di quel dio...
Allora una sta là a sperticarsi sei egocentrico, dio come sei egocentrico, sei egocentrico, sei egocentrico...
A furia di dei uno diventa altruista?

Occhio Mk...che a sfracassare i maroni ad un uomo si ottiene solo che lui SE NE VADA.


----------



## Diletta (18 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Conte rassegnati, Silvio se n'è andato, le donne sottomesse sono fuori moda


...ma il bello è che non mi sento affatto sottomessa, tutto il contrario: mi sento evoluta, quindi tutto fuorché fuori moda!


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> grazie conte di cuore!


Ma si dai casso tutte qua che si credono le principesse sul pisello...meritevoli del principe azzurro...
Sai cosa capita che poi prendono cantonate micidiali....
Ricorda meglio un orco dal cuore buono, pieno di difetti....che un falso principe azzurro...
E ricordati che tuo marito non ci pensa mai, MAI, MAI, MAI a lasciarti eh? Mai.

Allora seguendo certi ragionamenti...
Oddio cosa vuoi...non hai più le tette di trenta anni fa, non hai più il culo di trenta anni fa...eh no...non mi hai detto che saresti invecchiata...mi dispiace ti lascio...perchè io al mio fianco non voglio una compagna così...o la schiffer o meglio la solitudine!
Fanculo guarda...mi salta sempre più la mosca al naso...

CHi troppo se la tira, sola resta.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> grazie conte di cuore!


Ma si dai casso tutte qua che si credono le principesse sul pisello...meritevoli del principe azzurro...
Sai cosa capita che poi prendono cantonate micidiali....
Ricorda meglio un orco dal cuore buono, pieno di difetti....che un falso principe azzurro...
E ricordati che tuo marito non ci pensa mai, MAI, MAI, MAI a lasciarti eh? Mai.

Allora seguendo certi ragionamenti...
Oddio cosa vuoi...non hai più le tette di trenta anni fa, non hai più il culo di trenta anni fa...eh no...non mi hai detto che saresti invecchiata...mi dispiace ti lascio...perchè io al mio fianco non voglio una compagna così...o la schiffer o meglio la solitudine!
Fanculo guarda...mi salta sempre più la mosca al naso...

CHi troppo se la tira, sola resta.


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma il bello è che non mi sento affatto sottomessa, tutto il contrario: mi sento evoluta, quindi tutto fuorché fuori moda!


Diletta sei sotto incantesimo, ma prima o poi ti risveglierai. La coppia aperta deve essere condivisa non imposta.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sono troppo snob per certe cose, mi eccito di più con Santoro e Travaglio, che ci vuoi fare, ognuno fa quello che vuole (e che può).


Appunto e ricordati che quelle donne che vanno in chat...potrebbero dire a te...stai là con quel muso da becco che ha Santoro...che intanto noi ci divertiamo a fare le sporcaccione alla faccia dei nostri mariti.


----------



## Diletta (18 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porco can non si tratta di sottomissione...
> Io non trovo una sola parola o immagine dove vedo Diletta una donna sottomessa...
> Casso sei tu quella che esercita un femminismo demodè...
> Casso ma lo vedi?
> ...



Bravo e ancora bravo.
Riesci a cogliere l'essenza delle cose! 
:up::up:


----------



## lothar57 (18 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sono troppo snob per certe cose, mi eccito di più con Santoro e Travaglio, che ci vuoi fare, ognuno fa quello che vuole (e che può).


siamo diversi Mk,mai visto una puntata ne dell'uno ne dell'altro...ma la chat non eccita,e'come andare a caccia,,niente di piu',niente di meno,e doce andavo io non e'gleenden o metic,tra l'altro costano tantissimo,e ho forti dubbi siano reali.


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma si dai casso tutte qua che si credono le principesse sul pisello...meritevoli del principe azzurro...
> Sai cosa capita che poi prendono cantonate micidiali....
> Ricorda meglio un orco dal cuore buono, pieno di difetti....che un falso principe azzurro...
> E ricordati che tuo marito non ci pensa mai, MAI, MAI, MAI a lasciarti eh? Mai.
> ...


Meglio soli che male accompagnati. Poi dai Conte non dirmi che ti innamori solo delle strafighe, dai...


----------



## lunaiena (18 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se continui a collegare la chat con la masturbazione è evidente che colleghi le due cose. Quindi non sei curiosa , hai voglia di provare un tipo di esperienza. Ci sta ma non usare eufemismi o giri di parole per "giustificarti" (e l'ho messo tra virgolette).Scusa ma mi pare un po' un arrampicarsi sugli specchi dichiarare che sei appagata ma che sei curiosa di chat . Oltretutto se il discorso verte solo sulle chat erotiche che, è innegabile, sono di uno squallore infinito. A quel punto sparati un bel pornazzo e amen. Che differenza c'è??
> Se sei appagata , anche sessualmente non desideri altro. Neanche masturbarti. Ci dovrebbe pensare il tuo partner, ci dovreste pensare insieme. Immagino che se trovassi il tuo partner a slip abbassati davanti a un computer non ti sentiresti esattamente appagata e felice. Anche se tutti i gusti non sono alla menta.


O sei una persona molto fortunata ...
o sei di un represso incredibile ....
O sei single per scelta (????????)
L'ultima opzione sei stato/a in chat ma nessuno ti ha cagato.....

E meno male che tutti i gusti nn sono alla menta.....


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto e ricordati che quelle donne che vanno in chat...potrebbero dire a te...stai là con quel muso da becco che ha Santoro...che intanto noi ci divertiamo a fare le sporcaccione alla faccia dei nostri mariti.


Problema loro, e dei loro mariti.


----------



## Diletta (18 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Diletta sei sotto incantesimo, ma prima o poi ti risveglierai. La coppia aperta deve essere condivisa non imposta.



ma infatti l'ho proposta io, che imposta!


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa, ma a me piace molto che mio marito "osi" dire quello che pensa a me, che sono la persona più importante della sua vita.
> A chi altri dovrebbe aprire la porta della sua mente, se non a ME?
> Ne sono lusingata, invece, perché so che lui non avrà più bisogno di sotterfugi e bugie in caso deviasse, come succede in tutti i matrimoni tradizionali, dove in superficie appare tutto così perfetto, ma nel profondo c'è l'ipocrisia che nasconde tante malefatte.
> Mi appaiono come dei veri "sepolcri imbiancati" e mi fanno orrore.
> ...


Ma infatti casso...
La mia salvezza è sempre stato parlare chiaro...mah...
Chi vi capisce è bravo...

Allora parliamone ho avuto una fase verso i 30 anni che avrei chiavato anche un serpente...
Ogni giorno dopo pranzo videocassetta porno e seghetta e riposino.

Mia moglie non ha mai battuto ciglio.
Mica ha iniziato a dirsi...ah preferisce la cicciolina a me...mica ha iniziato a dirsi non mi desidera più...
Ha solo detto....tu sei così...

Cosa dovevo fare?
Ah cara smetto con le videocassette....ma tu ogni giorno dopo il pranzo apri le gambette? 

Guardare sta roba di nascosto da lei...che occhio non mi scopra?
Mica ho sposato na suora eh?

Poi la fase è passata...e saranno almeno 8 anni che non guardo porno...

Lo confesso stavo diventanto cieco...per questo ho smesso...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma infatti l'ho proposta io, che imposta!


Allora ti diranno che non esiste una donna che la propone al marito...bocca mia taci...


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Occhio Mk...che a sfracassare i maroni ad un uomo si ottiene solo che lui SE NE VADA.


E che se ne vada... non siete indispensabili.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> O sei una persona molto fortunata ...
> o sei di un represso incredibile ....
> O sei single per scelta (????????)
> L'ultima opzione sei stato/a in chat ma nessuno ti ha cagato.....
> ...


bravaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!non ascoltarlo e'un povero pippaiolo cornuto e invornito.....tutta invidia la sua..d'altronde amica c'echi puo' e chi non puo',noi,io e te.puo'...............


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma infatti l'ho proposta io, che imposta!


Sì, ma quello che ha tradito è stato tuo marito non tu. Tu hai un amante?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Meglio soli che male accompagnati. Poi dai Conte non dirmi che ti innamori solo delle strafighe, dai...


Ma certo...casso ai miei occhi sono strafighe eh?
Poi se tu dici che sono delle cesse pazzesche...a me non fa tanto testo eh?
TUtte le donne che ho amato sono strafighe per me no?
Ma che discorsi che fai...

Certo che è meglio soli...se ogni persona che ti approccia è un "malo compagno".
Io so benissimo cosa capita a chiedere ad una persona quello che non è disposta a concedere.
Più ti ostini più lei oppone resistenza.


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma certo...casso ai miei occhi sono strafighe eh?
> Poi se tu dici che sono delle cesse pazzesche...a me non fa tanto testo eh?
> TUtte le donne che ho amato sono strafighe per me no?
> Ma che discorsi che fai...
> ...


Conte non ci capiamo, tu senti il bisogno di avere una compagna, io no. Se mi innamoro di una bella persona me la vivo, poi se scopro che le mie aspettative sono state deluse chiudo e volto pagina. Nella vita ci sono tante cose da fare da vedere da scoprire, non si può ridurre tutto alla scopata per andare avanti eh. Almeno nel mio mondo non si usa così.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E che se ne vada... non siete indispensabili.


E qui ti fotti.
QUi ti fotti.
Ogni donna che ho amato era indispensabile per me.
Non ho bisogno dunque ti amo...
Ma ti amo, ho bisogno di te.

Perchè ho scoperto che la mia persona si realizza con un tu.
E questa realizzazione non sarà mai con chi ti dice...siamo un me e te...ma solo con colei che dice...ehi conte quando sei giù aggrappati a NOI...hai capito MK....un NOI.

E quando ci guardiamo allo specchio...lei davanti e io dietro...non vediamo un NOI....ma gli UNI.

E che dio ci assista!


----------



## Diletta (18 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti casso...
> La mia salvezza è sempre stato parlare chiaro...mah...
> Chi vi capisce è bravo...
> 
> ...



...però avresti preso l'accompagnamento!!
:carneval::carneval:


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè ho scoperto che la mia persona si realizza con un tu.
> E questa realizzazione non sarà mai con chi ti dice...siamo un me e te...ma solo con colei che dice...ehi conte quando sei giù aggrappati a NOI...hai capito MK....un NOI.
> 
> E quando ci guardiamo allo specchio...lei davanti e io dietro...non vediamo un NOI....ma gli UNI.
> ...


Conte sì ho capito, la relazione simbiotica. E se finisce cosa fai? Muori?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2011)

Allora... volevo fare un paio di precisazioni anche per non essere fraintesa: niente in contrario alle chat, al bowling e al punto croce.
Secondo me il concetto è un'altro: io sono seduta sul divano, se mio marito arriva, si siede e per appoggiarsi mi infila un gomito nelle costole, io gli dico: mi fai male, lui mi risponde: io non sento nulla, e poi sto comodo, per me è un comportamento da ... stronzo, credo sia appropriato. Ma se io un paio di giorni prima me le sono fratturate quelle costole, allora il suo non è un è un comportamento da stronzo, è di un egoismo assoluto e crudele. Questo secondo me, ovviamente


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma infatti casso...
> ...


AHAHAHAHAA ot...questa te la racconto...
Nel 2006 sono flippato per una crisi diabetica...portai per tre mesi la glicemia sopra 500...
Devi sapere che in quei mesi guarii dalla miopia...perchè il glucosio aveva curvato il cristallino...
Dissi a mia madre...." Mamma miracolo, ho smesso di guardare le donne nude e mi è tornata la vista!"...
E lei..." Figlio mio vedi che il signore ti aiuta se ti comporti bene!"...
Poi quando seppe della crisi...voleva mandarmi dal podologo dicendo che i piedi sono molto importanti per un organista.
Le dissi stringendomi fisso le palle: " Mamma questa è la parte più importante del mio corpo!"...
E lei esplose: " Puttano, troio, puttaniero, mi fai schifo....vedrai che con il diabete hai finito di fare il sporcaccione in giro!"


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora... volevo fare un paio di precisazioni anche per non essere fraintesa: niente in contrario alle chat, al bowling e al punto croce.
> Secondo me il concetto è un'altro: io sono seduta sul divano, se mio marito arriva, si siede e per appoggiarsi mi infila un gomito nelle costole, io gli dico: mi fai male, lui mi risponde: io non sento nulla, e poi sto comodo, per me è un comportamento da ... stronzo, credo sia appropriato. Ma se io un paio di giorni prima me le sono fratturate quelle costole, allora il suo non è un è un comportamento da stronzo, è di un egoismo assoluto e crudele. Questo secondo me, ovviamente


Ma no è disattenzione no?
Sai noi egocentrici...
Si era momentaneamente dimenticato delle tue costole rotte eh?
O magari è traumatizzato come me no?
Io avevo mia madre che urlava e piangeva da mane a sera...tutto era dolore e sofferenza...
Diceva a mio padre...devo parlarti...
E lui..." Non per carità, ti prego no!"...e cominciava il rosario con tutte le litanie...di lamentele...
Più lui diceva...per favore basta, non parlare così, basta....smettila...smettila...basta...più lei alzava la voce...
Quante volte io ho visto mio padre alzarsi dal divano e uscire sbattendo la porta...e lo dicevo a mia madre...da abambino...
" Sei cattiva mamma, un giorno papà non tornerà mai più, sei cattiva!"...

Ecco cosa capitava...mia madre era sempre sofferente no?
Ma se suonava il telefono ed era un'amica...allora là risorgeva....rideva scherzava giocava...
SOLO mio padre ha sempre massacrato.

Poi ovvio il musone era mio padre no?

Ecco perchè mio padre finì per non credere più alle costole rotte di mia madre...no?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora... volevo fare un paio di precisazioni anche per non essere fraintesa: niente in contrario alle chat, al bowling e al punto croce.
> Secondo me il concetto è un'altro: io sono seduta sul divano, se mio marito arriva, si siede e per appoggiarsi mi infila un gomito nelle costole, io gli dico: mi fai male, lui mi risponde: io non sento nulla, e poi sto comodo, per me è un comportamento da ... stronzo, credo sia appropriato. Ma se io un paio di giorni prima me le sono fratturate quelle costole, allora il suo non è un è un comportamento da stronzo, è di un egoismo assoluto e crudele. Questo secondo me, ovviamente


Ma no è disattenzione no?
Sai noi egocentrici...
Si era momentaneamente dimenticato delle tue costole rotte eh?
O magari è traumatizzato come me no?
Io avevo mia madre che urlava e piangeva da mane a sera...tutto era dolore e sofferenza...
Diceva a mio padre...devo parlarti...
E lui..." Non per carità, ti prego no!"...e cominciava il rosario con tutte le litanie...di lamentele...
Più lui diceva...per favore basta, non parlare così, basta....smettila...smettila...basta...più lei alzava la voce...
Quante volte io ho visto mio padre alzarsi dal divano e uscire sbattendo la porta...e lo dicevo a mia madre...da abambino...
" Sei cattiva mamma, un giorno papà non tornerà mai più, sei cattiva!"...

Ecco cosa capitava...mia madre era sempre sofferente no?
Ma se suonava il telefono ed era un'amica...allora là risorgeva....rideva scherzava giocava...
SOLO mio padre ha sempre massacrato.

Poi ovvio il musone era mio padre no?

Ecco perchè mio padre finì per non credere più alle costole rotte di mia madre...no?


----------



## lunaiena (18 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora... volevo fare un paio di precisazioni anche per non essere fraintesa: niente in contrario alle chat, al bowling e al punto croce.
> Secondo me il concetto è un'altro: io sono seduta sul divano, se mio marito arriva, si siede e per appoggiarsi mi infila un gomito nelle costole, io gli dico: mi fai male, lui mi risponde: io non sento nulla, e poi sto comodo, per me è un comportamento da ... stronzo, credo sia appropriato. Ma se io un paio di giorni prima me le sono fratturate quelle costole, allora il suo non è un è un comportamento da stronzo, è di un egoismo assoluto e crudele. Questo secondo me, ovviamente


Sai cos'è e hai ragione ma parli da donna ....
Un uomo mica si accorge di queste cose....


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Conte sì ho capito, la relazione simbiotica. E se finisce cosa fai? Muori?


Nessun problema.
Ogni giorno io mi ripeto dentro di me:
Se finisse anche in questo momento, io sono un uomo finalmente felice e totalmente realizzato: ho vissuto una storia d'amore che è molto più in là di quello che mai avrei potuto immaginare fosse possibile per me. Non morirei.
Non chiuderei una storia che per me è stata solo una montagna di dolore. Ma una storia che è stata una montagna di gioia.

Macchè relazione simbiotica...ma cosa dici su...
Io direi...complementare...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sai cos'è e hai ragione ma parli da donna ....
> Un uomo mica si accorge di queste cose....


AH brava...
A noi uomini: Non si addice fare la vittima.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non riesco a non risponderti....chiu sei un clone danieliano????un maestro?????perche'scrivi simili eresie??Il partner???tu mai fatto niente fuori casa???mahhhhhhh capitano tutti qua'....comunque attesto,e se lo dico e'sacra veritas ,che niente di quello che scrivi esiste e accade,nella vita reale,qua'dentro magari si...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH....
sacra veritas...
In mona la veritas...
Pecati de mona dioperdona!


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In un certo senso anche la masturbazione è sesso fine a se stesso. In cui, tra l'altro, l'immaginazione si espande verso lidi magari mai toccati nella realtà. Si può sognare di essere don juan con 1000 donne, si può sognare di essere prese a forza, di sodomizzare un uomo (esempi estremi).
> Ti masturbi per il tuo piacere, e non fai torto alla tua donna o al tuo uomo.
> Farfalla, conosco la differenza tra masturbarsi e  fare sesso con altre persone, per carità, solo che chattare e scrivere porcate magari anche estreme, mi sembra più paragonabile a una masturbazione. E masturbarsi non mi provoca conati di vomito.


Non ho nulla contro la masturbazione e nemmeno contro la pornografia (non mi piace, non mi eccita ma nulla in contrario).
La chat è interagire con un estraneo alla ricerca di sesso. E' cercare in un estreaneo il prorpio piacere.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa, ma a me piace molto che mio marito "osi" dire quello che pensa a me, che sono la persona più importante della sua vita.
> A chi altri dovrebbe aprire la porta della sua mente, se non a ME?
> Ne sono lusingata, invece, perché so che lui non avrà più bisogno di sotterfugi e bugie in caso deviasse, come succede in tutti i matrimoni tradizionali, dove in superficie appare tutto così perfetto, ma nel profondo c'è l'ipocrisia che nasconde tante malefatte.
> Mi appaiono come dei veri "sepolcri imbiancati" e mi fanno orrore.
> ...


ti amo  se va male con tuo marito mi prenoto io


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> No Sbriciolata, mi sembra che tu passi da un estremo all'altro.
> Ho detto e ripeto che Stella debba interrogarsi per sapere se l'idea di essere da sola la riempe di sofferenza, una sofferenza che ben conosce chi ama profondamente il proprio compagno, e se si sente peggio al pensiero di continuare la vita senza di lui piuttosto che vivere questa fase di tormento e delusione che lui stesso le ha provocato.
> Lei è ad una svolta della sua vita e comunque vadano le cose il suo matrimonio non sarà mai più uguale a prima, questo è sicuro.
> Quando succedono degli eventi che sconvolgono l'equilibrio della coppia e che causano dolore ad uno di loro il rapporto cambia e va necessariamente rivisto e rimpostato.
> ...


grande....


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Conte rassegnati, Silvio se n'è andato, le donne sottomesse sono fuori moda


Diletta mi sembra tutto tranne che sottomessa... all'inizio era confusa e ondivaga, adesso mi sembra una donna che ha preso consapevolmente la decisione di iniziare un percorso.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porco can non si tratta di sottomissione...
> Io non trovo una sola parola o immagine dove vedo Diletta una donna sottomessa...
> Casso sei tu quella che esercita un femminismo demodè...
> Casso ma lo vedi?
> ...


cazzarola, tra diletta e il Conte oggi mi consumo il quote


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Diletta sei sotto incantesimo, ma prima o poi ti risveglierai. La coppia aperta deve essere condivisa non imposta.


Ma prima che condivisa, proposta. Si possono decidere tante cose dopo una proposta, per quanto nata in condizioni traumatiche.
E Diletta è stata grande a riuscire a riflettere dopo uno sconvolgimento così grande.
MK, forse io pecco nel vedere il mondo tutto rosa, ma anche tu, essere così convinta di quello che in realtà Diletta pensa e sente dentro di sè, più chiaramente di lei...
Se lei ti dicesse che tu sei fatta invece così o cosà, come reagiresti? Diletta si è interrogata moltissimo su se stessa, e continua a farlo.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E qui ti fotti.
> QUi ti fotti.
> Ogni donna che ho amato era indispensabile per me.
> Non ho bisogno dunque ti amo...
> ...


Tutti i miei auguri dal profondo del cuore Conte, che i tuoi desideri e sogni si avverino


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho nulla contro la masturbazione e nemmeno contro la pornografia (non mi piace, non mi eccita ma nulla in contrario).
> La chat è interagire con un estraneo alla ricerca di sesso. E' *cercare in un estreaneo il prorpio piacere*.


che è cmq, con tutte le qualità umane che ha il tuo amico, quello che hai fatto. Estraneo=al di fuori di te
E continui a dire che non ne eri innamorata.

Allora, perchè ci sia una possibilità di ricostruzione, ci devono essere delle emozioni? quante? 
ovviamente la mia domanda non è vera... nel senso, io pure in seguito a reiterati tradimenti (nel mio caso, non sessuali, di altro tipo) posso decidere che non vale la pena continuare, e lascio.
Ma che questa decisione fondamentale dipenda dall'aver scopato con una prostituta, con una donna di cui ti sei innamorato, o dall'aver fatto sesso in chat, questo faccio proprio fatica a capirlo, e anche ad accettarlo e basta.


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma prima che condivisa, proposta. Si possono decidere tante cose dopo una proposta, per quanto nata in condizioni traumatiche.
> E Diletta è stata grande a riuscire a riflettere dopo uno sconvolgimento così grande.
> MK, forse io pecco nel vedere il mondo tutto rosa, ma anche tu, essere così convinta di quello che in realtà Diletta pensa e sente dentro di sè, più chiaramente di lei...
> Se lei ti dicesse che tu sei fatta invece così o cosà, come reagiresti? Diletta si è interrogata moltissimo su se stessa, e continua a farlo.


Di solito parlo quando so di cosa si tratta. Quando l'ho vissuto. L'ho bevuta anch'io per un po' la favoletta, e ci ho messo anni a capire. Magari Diletta è diversa, magari non vedeva l'ora che il marito la tradisse per sperimentare coppia aperta scambismo club privé ecc. ecc.  o stare a casa e lasciare che il marito sfogasse il suo istinto di maschio... Ma se questa è una decisione sua, perchè è arrivata come reazione e non come proposta?


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma si dai casso tutte qua che si credono le principesse sul pisello...meritevoli del principe azzurro...
> Sai cosa capita che poi prendono cantonate micidiali....
> Ricorda meglio un orco dal cuore buono, pieno di difetti....che un falso principe azzurro...
> E ricordati che tuo marito non ci pensa mai, MAI, MAI, MAI a lasciarti eh? Mai.
> ...


Principesse sul pisello perchè non ci si accontenta di ometti sbavosi, portatori sani di banalità  o demodés  come Lothar (talmente stucchevole nel suo quadretto di playboy agé da fare quasi pena) e te ?? Sai qual 'è la verità? che vi raccontate un sacco di palle e vi piace sguazzarci dentro per restare vivi. Una donna che scrive cose come diletta o nausicaa  a me mette i brividi.
Una che dice che se trova il marito in chat a spararsi pipponi si siede tranquilla e si domanda cosa può avercelo portato e quali pecche può avere avuto lei (esilarante) e se ne fa una sua responsabilità per me è una donna che sta mentendo , in primis qui e sopratutto a sè stessa.
Diletta che è fiera che suo marito le dica che vuole farsele tutte.
La verità, per me , è che avete una tale caga di restare sole/i che accettereste qualsiasi cosa.
Siete tanto aperti alle opinioni altrui e poi escono post come questo.
Chi non la pensa come voi è un poveraccio illuso o troppo intollerante.
Contenti voi!
Mi piace immaginarmi la faccia del simpatico lothar a trovare sua moglie in chat con un altro! ah ah ah!
Conditio sine qua non: che sia di classe e non le chieda taglia di tette e foto !! )


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma che questa decisione fondamentale dipenda dall'aver scopato con una prostituta, con una donna di cui ti sei innamorato, o dall'aver fatto sesso in chat, questo faccio proprio fatica a capirlo, e anche ad accettarlo e basta.


La moglie di Marrazzo ha chiesto la separazione. Forse se il marito avesse avuto una relazione extraconiugale con una donna lo avrebbe perdonato. Chissà. Ma stare con un uomo che dice di dover aprire quella porta perchè così si rilassa dallo stress quotidiano... beh l'avrei lasciato anch'io. Forse.


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Principesse sul pisello perchè non ci si accontenta di ometti sbavosi, portatori sani di banalità  o demodés  come Lothar (talmente stucchevole nel suo quadretto di playboy agé da fare quasi pena) e te ?? Sai qual 'è la verità? che vi raccontate un sacco di palle e vi piace sguazzarci dentro per restare vivi. Una donna che scrive cose come diletta o nausicaa  a me mette i brividi.
> Una che dice che se trova il marito in chat a spararsi pipponi si siede tranquilla e si domanda cosa può avercelo portato e quali pecche può avere avuto lei (esilarante) e se ne fa una sua responsabilità per me è una donna che sta mentendo , in primis qui e sopratutto a sè stessa.
> Diletta che è fiera che suo marito le dica che vuole farsele tutte.
> La verità, per me , è che avete una tale caga di restare sole/i che accettereste qualsiasi cosa.
> ...


Cominciavo a sentirmi sola


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> O sei una persona molto fortunata ...
> o sei di un represso incredibile ....
> O sei single per scelta (????????)
> L'ultima opzione sei stato/a in chat ma nessuno ti ha cagato.....
> ...


Esistono tante altre opzioni in mezzo ma hai preferito luoghi comuni più scadenti denotando, fra l'altro, un astio incomprensibile.
Contenta tu


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Di solito parlo quando so di cosa si tratta. Quando l'ho vissuto. L'ho bevuta anch'io per un po' la favoletta, e ci ho messo anni a capire. Magari Diletta è diversa,* magari non vedeva l'ora che il marito la tradisse per sperimentare coppia aperta scambismo club privé ecc. ecc.  o stare a casa e lasciare che il marito sfogasse il suo istinto di maschio*... Ma se questa è una decisione sua, perchè è arrivata come reazione e non come proposta?



Ci sono tante cose tra quei due estremi, credimi. E mi permetto di dirti che tu hai vissuto UNA situazione, non tutte le possibili. Non hai vissuto il matrimonio di Diletta.

Io credo che Diletta semplicemente desideri una coppia SINCERA, e la sincerità e la felicità di entrambi lei ha capito che passa dalla coppia aperta -o meglio non tradizionale, perchè non mi pare proprio che lui abbia il permesso di fare tutto ciò che vuole-
La felicità di *entrambi*. 
Un atto di amore infinito, che non è sottomissione, ma scelta di amore. Io la vedo e la vivo così. Arrivare a capire che si è in grado di andare oltre al solito modo di vedere le cose, e di accogliere il proprio compagno con tutti i suoi difetti. Arrivare a comprenderlo così bene da percepire l'amore del suo cuore anche in condizioni che alla maggior parte delle persone farebbe paura, situazioni che metterebbero molte donne e uomini in condizioni di estremo disagio e insicurezza.
Diletta riesce, o vuole riuscire (e che coraggio anche qui, anche questo tentativo, anche se non ci riuscisse) a essere la donna del suo uomo anche in condizioni difficili. Altro che sottomessa. Ovaie d'acciaio.
Ed è convinta di riuscirci in questo modo, senza ledere la sua intimità più profonda.

Ohi, per ora di "dichiarati" almeno di intenti sulla coppia libera ci siamo io, lei, il Conte... non sembra poi una cosa così incredibile e assurda da rifiutare il pensiero come offensivo, deleterio, da sottomissione, da folli, da luridi, da... etc etc....


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Principesse sul pisello perchè non ci si accontenta di ometti sbavosi, portatori sani di banalità  o demodés  come Lothar (talmente stucchevole nel suo quadretto di playboy agé da fare quasi pena) e te ?? Sai qual 'è la verità? che vi raccontate un sacco di palle e vi piace sguazzarci dentro per restare vivi. Una donna che scrive cose come diletta o nausicaa  a me mette i brividi.
> *Una che dice che se trova il marito in chat a spararsi pipponi si siede tranquilla e si domanda cosa può avercelo portato e quali pecche può avere avuto lei (esilarante) e se ne fa una sua responsabilità per me è una donna che sta mentendo , in primis qui e sopratutto a sè stessa.
> Diletta che è fiera che suo marito le dica che vuole farsele tutte.*
> La verità, per me , è che avete una tale caga di restare sole/i che accettereste qualsiasi cosa.
> ...


Credo che tu abbia letto e interpretato a modo tuo.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Credo che tu abbia letto e interpretato a modo tuo.


Come facciamo tutti 
Ma mi domando: la sana gelosia, la sana passione che ci porta a sentire il nostro uomo solo "nostro", indivisibile e non a turni alterni dov'è finita?
Il mio uomo è mio e di nessun 'altra.Nè donne reali né donne virtuali , solo mio.
Se non sarà più così voglio, esigo che mi guardi negli occhi e mi dica che ha altre esigenze, che non gli basta più quello che gli do' io con la mia mente, la mia vicinanza, il mio corpo, le mie cure, le piccole condivisioni giornaliere, i miei piccoli gesti.
O tutto o niente.
Se succederà a me farò lo stesso. 
Ma mai, mai mi assumerò e farò mie delle colpe che non lo sono.
Sarò sbagliata io ma se lui avesse bisogno di surrogati, di alternative, di escamotages io passerei la mano.
Sto bene in coppia e sto bene da sola.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AH brava...
> A noi uomini: Non si addice fare la vittima.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: oddio scusa... ma non riesco a trattenermi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... l'hai sparata troppo grossa...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci sono tante cose tra quei due estremi, credimi. E mi permetto di dirti che tu hai vissuto UNA situazione, non tutte le possibili. Non hai vissuto il matrimonio di Diletta.
> 
> Io credo che Diletta semplicemente desideri una coppia *SINCERA,* e la sincerità e la felicità di entrambi lei ha capito che passa dalla coppia aperta -o meglio non tradizionale, perchè non mi pare proprio che lui abbia il permesso di fare tutto ciò che vuole-
> La felicità di *entrambi*.
> ...


in effetti il punto è questo...e il concetto di sincerità diventa relativo.
o meglio ..appare sempre legato alla comprensione unilaterale della libertà sessuale di uno dei due componenti la coppia.
per quanto riguarda il conte, poi...mi pare che spesso abbia espresso concetti ben diversi che spiegavano la sua coppia libera come rimedio a qualcosa che gli è stato negato..non come vera scelta.
almeno spesso ha detto questo...onestamente anche tanto altro...non è poi così chiaro cosa veramente intenda


----------



## lunaiena (18 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Esistono tante altre opzioni in mezzo ma hai preferito luoghi comuni più scadenti denotando, fra l'altro, un astio incomprensibile.
> Contenta tu


Ma mi sembra dalle tue parole che la persona astiosa sei tu
Propri io nn sono una persona astiosa anzi mi sento una persona che mi piace di "fare parte di"
Cioe le cose che nn conosco o che nn comprendo cerco sempre di approfondirle senza dare giudizi in base solo a quello che penso io


Ok dimmela tu un'altra opzione sai io sicuramente nn ci sono arrivata


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma si dai casso tutte qua che si credono le principesse sul pisello...meritevoli del principe azzurro...
> Sai cosa capita che poi prendono cantonate micidiali....
> Ricorda meglio un orco dal cuore buono, pieno di difetti....che un falso principe azzurro...
> E ricordati che tuo marito non ci pensa mai, MAI, MAI, MAI a lasciarti eh? Mai.
> ...


certo che sono una principessa sul pisello , e pretendo un uomo degno di me...perché devo accontentarmi ?


----------



## lothar57 (18 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Principesse sul pisello perchè non ci si accontenta di ometti sbavosi, portatori sani di banalità o demodés come Lothar (talmente stucchevole nel suo quadretto di playboy agé da fare quasi pena) e te ?? Sai qual 'è la verità? che vi raccontate un sacco di palle e vi piace sguazzarci dentro per restare vivi. Una donna che scrive cose come diletta o nausicaa a me mette i brividi.
> Una che dice che se trova il marito in chat a spararsi pipponi si siede tranquilla e si domanda cosa può avercelo portato e quali pecche può avere avuto lei (esilarante) e se ne fa una sua responsabilità per me è una donna che sta mentendo , in primis qui e sopratutto a sè stessa.
> Diletta che è fiera che suo marito le dica che vuole farsele tutte.
> La verità, per me , è che avete una tale caga di restare sole/i che accettereste qualsiasi cosa.
> ...


Gentile non registrato,fai cosi'.non vieni piu' e nessuno piange..........niente di personale ok?
ah playboy non lo sono di certo,non mi vanno bene tutte,e una giusta la scrivi,non frequento maraglie,straccione,senza arte ne parte.....capito mi hai????


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *Come facciamo tutti *
> Ma mi domando: la sana gelosia, la sana passione che ci porta a sentire il nostro uomo solo "nostro", indivisibile e non a turni alterni dov'è finita?
> Il mio uomo è mio e di nessun 'altra.Nè donne reali né donne virtuali , solo mio.
> Se non sarà più così voglio, esigo che mi guardi negli occhi e mi dica che ha altre esigenze, che non gli basta più quello che gli do' io con la mia mente, la mia vicinanza, il mio corpo, le mie cure, le piccole condivisioni giornaliere, i miei piccoli gesti.
> ...


Concordo col grassetto 

Io non dico che le cose DEVONO stare per tutti a modo mio, assolutamente no! Solo che non bisognerebbe dare per scontato che siano solo in un modo.
Io SONO gelosa del mio uomo. Io vorrei che fosse tutto per me... solo che PER ME, a mio parere, IMHO,  la maggiore e migliore unione (non possessione, nessuno è mio nè io sono di proprietà altrui)col mio compagno passa attraverso il riconoscimento che a me garba andare a letto con qualcuno, casomai, e che capisco che garbi anche a lui.
E la migliore e più profonda comprensione e confidenza col mio uomo la raggiungo dicendoci queste cose, ammettendole con noi stessi, tra me e lui.

Bastare, non bastare... ti dirò, una delle cose che mi hanno portato un pò alla volta verso certi discorsi è il pensiero che in nessun caso, in NESSUN caso, io posso "bastare" totalmente a una persona... nè qualcun altro potrà togliermi il desiderio e il bisogno di avere amicizie, lavoro, interessi, famiglia, hobby. Lo so che il sesso è un'altra cosa. Ma rimane il fatto che con tutto l'amore che posso provare, se il mio uomo ritiene che io non debba sentire più bisogno di quelle cose, sta fresco... da lì al riconoscere che un desiderio fisico non deriva necessariamente da mancanze del nostro amore, ma semplicemente da un desiderio fisico, il passo è stato non breve ma neppure incredibilmente lungo.
Ripeto, è un sentiero che ho percorso IO e che non ho alcuna presunzione debba o possa andare bene PER TUTTI.
Solo che continuo a dire che è un sentiero che per qualcuno può andare bene, e non solo per maniaci e ninfomani. Il sesso e la possibilità di farlo sono in fin dei conti UNO delgi aspetti della coppia che io ho in mente. Per me, la parte più difficile e l'obiettivo più alto sono raggiungere la confidenza e la sincerità e la fiducia tali epr cui una botta e via non sia catastrofica.

Assumere colpe che non sono mie... quello che dicevo era che, nel momento in cui io credo che ci sia confidenza col mio uomo, se mi mente io gli chiedo: "che bisogno avevi di mentirmi?" e mi chiedo se è stato un problema suo, o se io ho impedito la comunicazione. Io credo nell'assumersi le proprie responsabilità, punto.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Gentile non registrato,fai cosi'.non vieni piu' e nessuno piange..........niente di personale ok?
> ah playboy non lo sono di certo,non mi vanno bene tutte,e una giusta la scrivi,non frequento maraglie,straccione,senza arte ne parte.....capito mi hai????


Ero incerta fra il demodé o l'agé ma direi che vanno bene entrambi )
Niente di personale neanche da parte mia ma il web è libero e come scrivi tu lo faccio io.
Non hai risposto però. Se trovassi tua moglie a strusciarsi sullo spigolo davanti ad un uomo in chat che faresti?
liberale e democratico per par condicio ? Ah!ovviamente con un managerino rampante e chic con whiskyno di classe in mano non certo con un asfaltatore sudato e  a fine giornata !
Sono curiosa, dai! )


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Concordo col grassetto
> 
> Io non dico che le cose DEVONO stare per tutti a modo mio, assolutamente no! Solo che non bisognerebbe dare per scontato che siano solo in un modo.
> Io SONO gelosa del mio uomo. Io vorrei che fosse tutto per me... solo che PER ME, a mio parere, IMHO,  la maggiore e migliore unione (non possessione, nessuno è mio nè io sono di proprietà altrui)col mio compagno passa attraverso il riconoscimento che a me garba andare a letto con qualcuno, casomai, e che capisco che garbi anche a lui.
> ...


Bastare a qualcuno è una delle cose più belle che possa capitare. bada: non c'entra nulla con l'accontentarsi!!
Non è   possesso né altro. E' essere per l'altro quello che l'altro vuole. Nulla di più nulla di meno.
Avercene!


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Bastare a qualcuno è una delle cose più belle che possa capitare. bada: non c'entra nulla con l'accontentarsi!!
> Non è   possesso né altro. E' *essere per l'altro quello che l'altro vuole*. Nulla di più nulla di meno.
> Avercene!


E allora con questa definizione, che le proprie parti intime si attizzino per un bell'uomo/una deliziosa signorina, non ha nulla a che fare con l'amore che si ha per l'altro, ti pare? Ergo, posso immaginare una situazione in cui il darsi la reciproca possibilità di concretizzare questi meri moti del corpo non sia più sconvolgente di permettersi reciprocamente una settimana all'estero a visitare musei.


----------



## exStermy (18 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Gentile non registrato,fai cosi'.non vieni piu' e nessuno piange..........niente di personale ok?
> ah playboy non lo sono di certo,non mi vanno bene tutte,e una giusta la scrivi,non frequento maraglie,straccione,senza arte ne parte.....capito mi hai????


Beh pero' in foto sei venuto bene...

magari un po' spettinato...

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho nulla contro la masturbazione e nemmeno contro la pornografia (non mi piace, non mi eccita ma nulla in contrario).
> La chat è interagire con un estraneo alla ricerca di sesso. E' cercare in un estreaneo il prorpio piacere.


E casca il mondo per questo?
Mettiamo un caso...
Io ho voglia di quel piacere ogni giorno...
Tu mai.
Che cosa deve fare un pover uomo?
Hai mai visto che a nessun uomo passa per la testa di lasciare la propria moglie ( se sta bene con lei) solo perchè lei non è disponibile sessualmente?
Cosa fa l'uomo da secoli a sta parte quando ha voglia? Eh?
E lo fa esclusivamente per il suo piacere?

Se a te per prima moglie, non gliene sbatte un casso del mio piacere...eh?

Sai come me la sogno io una moglie?
Io sono là che chatto...
Lei dai molla lì vieni a letto...
E io un attimo...un attimo...
Ad un certo punto vedo la sua mano sullo schermo...tutte unghie rosse...
mi volto...e lei è lì corpetto in pizzo nero, guepiere e reggicalze...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Allora caro...vuoi continuare a stare lì con quelle sfigate o preferisci me?
Questa è la mia fantasia no?

Una volta ho promesso ad un'amica che andavo a trovarla...
Fatalità volli farle una sorpresa e andai da lei la sera prima...
Che ti trovo? Una che è là che fa la smorfiosa deficente in chat...con non so chi...
L'ho tirata via da quel fottuto pc...e ne è nata na roba...che non ti dico...

Ovvio se lei mi diceva...stai lì comodo aspetta che finisca la mia chat...la mandavo a cagare eh?
Ma come io mi libero prima corro da te...e tu mi fai sentire che vengo dopo una chat? Ma va fanculo eh?


----------



## Diletta (18 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Il tuo problema è diventato un nostro problema? Se non lo scopriva sarebbe diventato un LORO problema? Chissà se la moglie di Lothar direbbe la stessa cosa . Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa ne penserebbero gli uomini del forum se questo tipo di richiesta venisse fatto dalle loro mogli/compagne...



Ma è ovvio che fino a che non si scoprono gli altarini il problema non viene alla luce: c'è, ma è occultato.
Ripeto che io preferisco averlo aperto quel vaso di Pandora e di qui in poi giocare a carte scoperte.
Poi, ognuno è padrone di vederla a modo suo.


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E casca il mondo per questo?
> Mettiamo un caso...
> Io ho voglia di quel piacere ogni giorno...
> Tu mai.
> ...


ma perché uno si deve scegliere una moglie che ha esigenze tanto diverse?
se poi questo accade dopo bisognerebbe scoprirne i motivi


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Di solito parlo quando so di cosa si tratta. Quando l'ho vissuto. L'ho bevuta anch'io per un po' la favoletta, e ci ho messo anni a capire. Magari Diletta è diversa, magari non vedeva l'ora che il marito la tradisse per sperimentare coppia aperta scambismo club privé ecc. ecc.  o stare a casa e lasciare che il marito sfogasse il suo istinto di maschio... Ma se questa è una decisione sua, perchè è arrivata come reazione e non come proposta?


Non hai capito Diletta preferisce avere al suo fianco un vero putaniero, che un falso integerrimo.
Una almeno si dice: ora so come è mio marito al suo 100%, e non all'80%, e non mi nascondo dietro un dito, perchè non sono una donnetta: ma sua moglie. Le proposte di diletta sono eque...vuoi farti a tutti costi una troia...dimmelo! E non dirmi vado al bar e poi invece vado a troie. Abbi le palle per dirmi...senti ho bisogno di farmi sta ciavada extra qui. Ovvio, se tu marito esci...anch'io se ritengo che sia necessario a me, faccio altrettanto eh?
Diletta magari sta bene anche senza a correr dietro a cassi e coe, non dipende la sua autostima dai complimenti dei maschi, lui invece magari ha bisogno ogni tanto di intortare qualche gallina...

Lui comunque sa...che con i suoi flirts, non troverà mai una sostituta di Diletta...perchè nei flirts, noi uomini mettiamo in gioco solo la parte più piacevole di noi...o meglio quella che intuiamo possa far piacere alla malcapitata...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: oddio scusa... ma non riesco a trattenermi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... l'hai sparata troppo grossa...:rotfl::rotfl:


Ma sto ragionando solo sulle 4 massime del nuovo testo di aforismi contessiani...
1) Soffri e non sfidare la fortuna.
2) Fare la vittima non ti si addice.
3) Chi scherza con il casso si fotte.
4) Chi tropo se la tira sola resta.
5) Non rivelare ciò che sei perchè potresti non ottenere ciò che vuoi.

Una nuova filosofia no?


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2011)

Secondo me stiamo facendo un po' di confusione. Il sesso è la nostra energia vitale più grande, ma il sesso senza amore cos'è? Un passatempo? Un modo per restare insieme a una persona che non ci piace più ma non riusciamo ad accettarlo e allora andiamo a cercare i giochini perchè se non lo famo strani non ci eccitiamo? Una cosa è provare qualcosa di nuovo, un'altra non avere altro modo per vivere la propria sessualità. Quello è il limite secondo me. Tutto il resto è raccontarsela.


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non hai capito Diletta preferisce avere al suo fianco un vero putaniero, che un falso integerrimo.
> Una almeno si dice: ora so come è mio marito al suo 100%, e non all'80%, e non mi nascondo dietro un dito, perchè non sono una donnetta: ma sua moglie. Le proposte di diletta sono eque...vuoi farti a tutti costi una troia...dimmelo! E non dirmi vado al bar e poi invece vado a troie. Abbi le palle per dirmi...senti ho bisogno di farmi sta ciavada extra qui. Ovvio, se tu marito esci...anch'io se ritengo che sia necessario a me, faccio altrettanto eh?
> Diletta magari sta bene anche senza a correr dietro a cassi e coe, *non dipende la sua autostima dai complimenti dei maschi,* lui invece magari ha bisogno ogni tanto di intortare qualche gallina...
> 
> Lui comunque sa...che con i suoi flirts, non troverà mai una sostituta di Diletta...perchè nei flirts, noi uomini mettiamo in gioco solo la parte più piacevole di noi...o meglio quella che intuiamo possa far piacere alla malcapitata...


Allora è questione della VOSTRA autostima. Ecco un uomo così non lo voglio. Già faccio fatica a stare con uno buono e gentile, figurati un puttaniere


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti il punto è questo...e il concetto di sincerità diventa relativo.
> o meglio ..appare sempre legato alla comprensione unilaterale della libertà sessuale di uno dei due componenti la coppia.
> per quanto riguarda il conte, poi...mi pare che spesso abbia espresso concetti ben diversi che spiegavano la sua coppia libera come rimedio a qualcosa che gli è stato negato..non come vera scelta.
> almeno spesso ha detto questo...onestamente anche tanto altro...non è poi così chiaro cosa veramente intenda


Allora sbagli.
Io non sono un uomo per partito preso, ma uomo che perviene a convinzioni.
Sono molto Brahmsiano in questo.
Io dico...ci sono persone tagliate per un certo tipo di coppia...
E altre tagliate per un altro tipo di coppia.
Ma in ogni caso ci sono sempre sfide aperte no?
Se io arrivo a capire che il suo star bene con degli amichetti ( anche di letto), dà un'influenza positiva al mio rapporto con lei, perchè ostacolare questo percorso? casomai sono contrario alla coppia aperta...quando l'amichetto vien trattato come un dio in terra...e io che sono il compagno ufficiale come na pezza da piedi...

Mai detto che sono disposto a stare in coppia aperta...purchè lei stia con me...mai detto.

Ovvio non è mai chiaro cosa io intendo effettivamente dire...


----------



## Diletta (18 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sì, ma quello che ha tradito è stato tuo marito non tu. Tu hai un amante?



Sai come funziona quando ci si imbatte in una brutta scoperta?
Se ci sei passata, lo sai. 
Di solito si va in cerca di un luogo isolato perché in casa anche i muri hanno orecchi e non è il caso...e si incomincia a parlare, parlare e ancora parlare.
Dai toni che si hanno deriva l'esito di quel dialogo, ma poi ne seguiranno altri, alcuni saranno dolorosi e imbarazzanti, altri più rassicuranti. Ogni volta emerge qualcosa di nuovo su di noi che non si immaginava.
Le carte vengono a poco a poco scoperte....
Durante questi dialoghi così intimi si cercano i motivi e poi nuove regole da condividere, si fanno proposte e si avanzano suggerimenti, e si dà tempo al tempo.
Bisogna però essere sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda, altrimenti il dialogo non porta frutti e non serve a niente.
Nel mio caso è stato lui ad essere manchevole, ma potevo essere stata io, che importanza ha quando c'è la volontà di salvare un'unione che ha sempre funzionato?
Sulla domanda che mi hai fatto: non ho un'amante, ma ti confesso che tengo un po' sulla corda mio marito....anche questo può essere un giochino per riconquistarmi.


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sai come funziona quando ci si imbatte in una brutta scoperta?
> Se ci sei passata, lo sai.
> Di solito si va in cerca di un luogo isolato perché in casa anche i muri hanno orecchi e non è il caso...e si incomincia a parlare, parlare e ancora parlare.
> Dai toni che si hanno deriva l'esito di quel dialogo, ma poi ne seguiranno altri, alcuni saranno dolorosi e imbarazzanti, altri più rassicuranti. Ogni volta emerge qualcosa di nuovo su di noi che non si immaginava.
> ...


Vorrei solo che ti fosse chiara la dinamica, lui ti sta trascinando dalla sua parte. E può essere pericoloso se giustifichi tutto con l'amore che provi per lui. Se invece il suo comportamento non ha fatto altro che tirare fuori un bisogno TUO che prima non vedevi o non provavi, beh se siete d'accordo nessun problema.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché uno si deve scegliere una moglie che ha esigenze tanto diverse?
> se poi questo accade dopo bisognerebbe scoprirne i motivi


ma magari mia cara quando se l'è scelta era diversa eh?
Con gli anni si cambia eh?
Mica anch'io sono quello che ero 20 anni fa eh?
I motivi?
Tutto e niente.
Poi se lei non ne ha voglia...
Anche se scopri i motivi che ti fotte?
Non è che le venga voglia eh?
Sono tutti scemi quelli che vanno all'altare o ci vanno tutti con la buona fede e le migliori speranze del mondo?
Chi è in piedi stia attento a non cadere.
Quanto a te...
Perfino tutti i peli della tua figa...: sono contati.


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ...quando l'amichetto vien trattato come un dio in terra...e io che sono il compagno ufficiale come na pezza da piedi...


Sempre per la questione autostima immagino.


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma magari mia cara quando se l'è scelta era diversa eh?
> Con gli anni si cambia eh?
> Mica anch'io sono quello che ero 20 anni fa eh?
> I motivi?
> ...


ah beh...direi che non c'è altro da dire



contieniti  che non abbiamo confidenza


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Secondo me stiamo facendo un po' di confusione. Il sesso è la nostra energia vitale più grande, ma il sesso senza amore cos'è? Un passatempo? Un modo per restare insieme a una persona che non ci piace più ma non riusciamo ad accettarlo e allora andiamo a cercare i giochini perchè se non lo famo strani non ci eccitiamo? Una cosa è provare qualcosa di nuovo, un'altra non avere altro modo per vivere la propria sessualità. Quello è il limite secondo me. Tutto il resto è raccontarsela.


Allora la compagna ideale sarà quella che ti permette di vivere la tua sessualità come meglio pensi e arriva a godere di questo.
Ma non penso che il sesso sia la nostra energia vitale più grande anzi.
Ma cosa vuol dire farlo strano?
Quello che per te è strano per un'altra è banale...credimi...sono un figologo...un figosofo!


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sempre per la questione autostima immagino.


Possibile...
Ma umilia oggi e umilia domani l'orgoglio di un uomo...
L'amore e la stima che ha per te scemano.


----------



## Diletta (18 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci sono tante cose tra quei due estremi, credimi. E mi permetto di dirti che tu hai vissuto UNA situazione, non tutte le possibili. Non hai vissuto il matrimonio di Diletta.
> 
> Io credo che Diletta semplicemente desideri una coppia SINCERA, e la sincerità e la felicità di entrambi lei ha capito che passa dalla coppia aperta -o meglio non tradizionale, perchè non mi pare proprio che lui abbia il permesso di fare tutto ciò che vuole-
> La felicità di *entrambi*.
> ...



Nau, per te sono un libro aperto.
Hai espresso esattamente quello che penso e che provo.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Vorrei solo che ti fosse chiara la dinamica, lui ti sta trascinando dalla sua parte. E può essere pericoloso se giustifichi tutto con l'amore che provi per lui. Se invece il suo comportamento non ha fatto altro che tirare fuori un bisogno TUO che prima non vedevi o non provavi, beh se siete d'accordo nessun problema.


Perchè infatti essere una coppia amorosa è un gioco di parti eh?
Non uno stare a fianco...
Ma uno deve stare sopra all'altro eh?
GUAI a quelle donne che per stare con un uomo devono sentirsi sopra di lui.
Alla fine scopriranno solo di essersi accompagnate a uomini deboli.
Non loro erano forti e sicure...ma i loro uomini deboli...

Lui è solo sincero.
Ma siccome la sua verità non ti piace, allora dici: mente e ti imbroglia.


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora la compagna ideale sarà quella che ti permette di vivere la tua sessualità come meglio pensi e arriva a godere di questo.
> Ma non penso che il sesso sia la nostra energia vitale più grande anzi.
> Ma cosa vuol dire farlo strano?
> Quello che per te è strano per un'altra è banale...credimi...sono un figologo...un figosofo!


Strano per me significa scopare al di fuori della coppia, stando dentro la coppia. Lo so che c'è tutto un mondo che lo fa, ma non è il mio mondo.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sai come funziona quando ci si imbatte in una brutta scoperta?
> Se ci sei passata, lo sai.
> Di solito si va in cerca di un luogo isolato perché in casa anche i muri hanno orecchi e non è il caso...e si incomincia a parlare, parlare e ancora parlare.
> Dai toni che si hanno deriva l'esito di quel dialogo, ma poi ne seguiranno altri, alcuni saranno dolorosi e imbarazzanti, altri più rassicuranti. Ogni volta emerge qualcosa di nuovo su di noi che non si immaginava.
> ...


Si quel giochino funziona.
Credimi funziona.


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2011)

allora il concetto è questo: per te che vai dove ti porta il pene..ogni genere di comprensione.dei miei cambiamenti ,magari causati da traumi , malattie, depressioni...e chi se ne frega?
beh, mi pare equo


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè infatti essere una coppia amorosa è un gioco di parti eh?
> Non uno stare a fianco...
> Ma uno deve stare sopra all'altro eh?
> GUAI a quelle donne che per stare con un uomo devono sentirsi sopra di lui.
> ...


Il mio uomo deve stare al mio fianco. E' la competizione che rovina i rapporti.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora il concetto è questo: per te che vai dove ti porta il pene..ogni genere di comprensione.dei miei cambiamenti ,magari causati da traumi , malattie, depressioni...e chi se ne frega?
> beh, mi pare equo


Si, perchè il sesso è solo un aspetto.
Se tutto il resto funziona è già un enorme vantaggio.
Non sono un uomo forte.
Se le mie amiche non mi avessero sostenuto, non reggevo durante la malattia di mia moglie.
E quando ho avuto troppi pesi da reggere, ho dovuto anche recidere frequentazioni perchè mi facevano star male dentro e il mio malessere entrava in casa: questo è intollerabile per me.

Lei sta bene così.
Io sto bene così.
La pacetta regna sovrana.

Perchè io devo pagare le conseguenze dei tuoi cambiamenti? Eh?
Mica li ho causati io eh?

Diletta HA CHIESTO cose RAGIONEVOLI a suo marito.
Non gli ha fatto ricatti.
Non gli ha imposto una catena al piede.

Diletta SAPEVA che cosa poteva chiedere a quell'uomo e cosa no.
E lui appunto ha detto...ok pupa ci sto...hai chiesto con rispetto avvenga secondo quanto desideri.

Pretendere troppo da un uomo, o accusarlo di non avere certe sensibilità è una pessima strada.

Invece di dire ad un uomo...SEI UN EGOISTA CHE PENSA SEMPRE A TE STESSO...gli si dice...ehi caro sono qui, ti sei accorto che ci sono? O ti sei dimenticato di me?

Questa è l'unica grande realtà con mia moglie: ci capiamo.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Il mio uomo deve stare al mio fianco. E' la competizione che rovina i rapporti.


Si la competizione mi ha sempre fatto incazzare da morire...e sotto sotto ridere...
Una donna che crede di aver ragione battendo i pugni sul tavolo...fa un po' sorridere.
Non accetterei mai per altro una donna sottomessa.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Novembre 2011)

*Ahahahah*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Principesse sul pisello perchè non ci si accontenta di ometti sbavosi, portatori sani di banalità  o demodés  come Lothar (talmente stucchevole nel suo quadretto di playboy agé da fare quasi pena) e te ?? Sai qual 'è la verità? che vi raccontate un sacco di palle e vi piace sguazzarci dentro per restare vivi. Una donna che scrive cose come diletta o nausicaa  a me mette i brividi.
> Una che dice che se trova il marito in chat a spararsi pipponi si siede tranquilla e si domanda cosa può avercelo portato e quali pecche può avere avuto lei (esilarante) e se ne fa una sua responsabilità per me è una donna che sta mentendo , in primis qui e sopratutto a sè stessa.
> Diletta che è fiera che suo marito le dica che vuole farsele tutte.
> La verità, per me , è che avete una tale caga di restare sole/i che accettereste qualsiasi cosa.
> ...


Ti quoto straniera !


ciao blu


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si la competizione mi ha sempre fatto incazzare da morire...e sotto sotto ridere...
> Una donna che crede di aver ragione battendo i pugni sul tavolo...fa un po' sorridere.
> Non accetterei mai per altro una donna sottomessa.


Un uomo che per credere di essere grande scopa tutte le donne che può mi fa invece pena...


----------



## lothar57 (18 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ero incerta fra il demodé o l'agé ma direi che vanno bene entrambi )
> Niente di personale neanche da parte mia ma il web è libero e come scrivi tu lo faccio io.
> Non hai risposto però. Se trovassi tua moglie a strusciarsi sullo spigolo davanti ad un uomo in chat che faresti?
> liberale e democratico per par condicio ? Ah!ovviamente con un managerino rampante e chic con whiskyno di classe in mano non certo con un asfaltatore sudato e a fine giornata !
> Sono curiosa, dai! )



io non sono democratico..ma fascista e tiranno..ahahahaha
me lo sarei meritato tesoro....mi avrebbe ricambiato per tutte le cavolate che faccio...dal momento che cuckold non sono mi dispiacerebbe....certo che sarenne cosi',donna di classe,elegante,mica con i tunisini asfaltatori...la conosco bene sai


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io non sono democratico..ma fascista e tiranno..ahahahaha
> me lo sarei meritato tesoro....mi avrebbe ricambiato per tutte le cavolate che faccio...dal momento che cuckold non sono mi dispiacerebbe....certo che sarenne cosi',donna di classe,elegante,mica con i *tunisini asfaltatori*...la conosco bene sai


gente che lavora e  che ha più dignità di altri.
come ti muovi fai danni


----------



## lothar57 (18 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si la competizione mi ha sempre fatto incazzare da morire...e sotto sotto ridere...
> Una donna che crede di aver ragione battendo i pugni sul tavolo...fa un po' sorridere.
> Non accetterei mai per altro una donna sottomessa.


amico c'e'un'invasione di maestre....combattile,,,e vinci,,dopo torno a vedere se serve aiuto....ma  sono sicuro che non ne avrai bisogno.....gatto a nove code di brutto..viva la gnocca,semper et intensa tu quoque ignis,,,traduci mo invurne'


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Un uomo che per credere di essere grande scopa tutte le donne che può mi fa invece pena...


Non è mica quello il movente secondo me...


----------



## lunaiena (18 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico c'e'un'invasione di maestre....combattile,,,e vinci,,dopo torno a vedere se serve aiuto....ma  sono sicuro che non ne avrai bisogno.....gatto a nove code di brutto..viva la gnocca,semper et intensa tu quoque ignis,,,traduci mo invurne'


Sghei e usei finche ce n'è ciapei...
Hahahaha

Nn so se si scrive cosi ma il senso si capisce...


----------



## lothar57 (18 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> gente che lavora e  che ha più dignità di altri.
> come ti muovi fai danni


quando non spacciano...il 65% degli ''inquilini'',credo anche marassi,della dozza e'composto da loro


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io non sono democratico..ma fascista e tiranno..ahahahaha
> me lo sarei meritato tesoro....mi avrebbe ricambiato per tutte le cavolate che faccio...dal momento che cuckold non sono mi dispiacerebbe....certo che sarenne cosi',donna di classe,elegante,mica con i tunisini asfaltatori...la conosco bene sai


Dall'aria che tira ti conviene tendere al democratico mi sa che è una prospettiva non molto lontana.
Io ho parlato di asfaltatori non di tunisini. Oltre ad essere patetico sei pure razzista e becero. Se dovessi darti  un volto (ma anche no) direi che t'immagino con  la stessa  faccia da maiale (proprio nel senso fisico) di un calderoli qualunque.
Ps."tesoro" lo dici alle sciaquette che frequenti, grazie


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè io devo pagare le conseguenze dei tuoi cambiamenti? Eh?
> Mica li ho causati io eh?


E perchè mai tua moglie dovrebbe pagare   un prezzo così alto per avere sposato un uomo tanto mediocre ed insulso?


----------



## lothar57 (18 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sghei e usei finche ce n'è ciapei...
> Hahahaha
> 
> Nn so se si scrive cosi ma il senso si capisce...


cxerto amica eccome....


----------



## lothar57 (18 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dall'aria che tira ti conviene tendere al democratico mi sa che è una prospettiva non molto lontana.
> Io ho parlato di asfaltatori non di tunisini. Oltre ad essere patetico sei pure razzista e becero. Se dovessi darti  un volto (ma anche no) direi che t'immagino con  la stessa  faccia da maiale (proprio nel senso fisico) di un calderoli qualunque.
> Ps."tesoro" lo dici alle sciaquette che frequenti, grazie


la politica non si tira fuori qua'.....le offese neanche...abbi il coraggio di iscriverti come fanno tutti ecomodo stare all'ombra..comunque presto sarai bannata e sparirai ad asfaltare con tuoi amichetti..


----------



## Diletta (18 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Come facciamo tutti
> Ma mi domando: la sana gelosia, la sana passione che ci porta a sentire il nostro uomo solo "nostro", indivisibile e non a turni alterni dov'è finita?
> Il mio uomo è mio e di nessun 'altra.Nè donne reali né donne virtuali , solo mio.
> Se non sarà più così voglio, esigo che mi guardi negli occhi e mi dica che ha altre esigenze, che non gli basta più quello che gli do' io con la mia mente, la mia vicinanza, il mio corpo, le mie cure, le piccole condivisioni giornaliere, i miei piccoli gesti.
> ...



Cara NR, la gelosia c'è, eccome, forse sono più gelosa io di molte altre.
Io voglio che ci sia solo io nel suo cuore. Nessun'altra dovrà mai esserci.
Se così fosse, sarebbe finita immediatamente, senza doverne neanche minimamente parlare.
Ma essere nel cuore per me ha poco a che vedere con la fedeltà fisica e non c'entra nulla col fatto che io non gli basto più. Può scattare un'esigenza momentanea, può essere una fase transitoria...l'importante è sempre parlarne insieme.
Lui non è una mia proprietà esclusiva, ammetto che lo vorrei, ma so che non è rispondente al mondo reale, ma è un concetto romantico e ideale, che bene si adattava ad una certa letteratura ormai obsoleta perché falsata.
E io sono nel mondo reale.
"O tutto o niente" è troppo estremista come principio, per me.
Si rischia davvero di rimanere al palo, e a me piace troppo la compagnia degli uomini per adottare il tuo metro.
Pertanto, anche se le nostre strade si dividessero e trovassi un altro compagno la prima cosa che farei sarebbe stabilire regole e patti chiari per entrambi fin dall'inizio, per non ritrovarmi a subire quegli inganni, che diciamocelo, fanno proprio schifo.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> la politica non si tira fuori qua'.....le offese neanche...abbi il coraggio di iscriverti come fanno tutti ecomodo stare all'ombra..comunque presto sarai bannata e sparirai ad asfaltare con tuoi amichetti..


Non so come si faccia a segnalare all'amministratore di questo sito un atteggiamento razzista e discrimatorio come quello che continui a perpetrare ai danni di cittadini tunisini e lavoratori.
Sei imbarazzante oltre che banale.
Ti sarai mica offeso perchè somigli veramente al leghista??? ))


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara NR, la gelosia c'è, eccome, forse sono più gelosa io di molte altre.
> Io voglio che ci sia solo io nel suo cuore. Nessun'altra dovrà mai esserci.
> Se così fosse, sarebbe finita immediatamente, senza doverne neanche minimamente parlare.
> Ma essere nel cuore per me ha poco a che vedere con la fedeltà fisica e non c'entra nulla col fatto che io non gli basto più. Può scattare un'esigenza momentanea, può essere una fase transitoria...l'importante è sempre parlarne insieme.
> ...


  (a parte la generalizzazione sul mondo reale  )


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lui non è una mia proprietà esclusiva, ammetto che lo vorrei, ma so che non è rispondente al mondo reale, ma è un concetto romantico e ideale, che bene si adattava ad una certa letteratura ormai obsoleta perché falsata.


Tipo i dieci comandamenti?


----------



## Diletta (18 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tipo i dieci comandamenti?



Se ben ricordo ce ne è uno di comandamento che viene prima di tutti gli altri e che recita così:
"ama il prossimo tuo come te stesso"
nel caso della coppia il prossimo si può identificare con il proprio compagno che dovrebbe essere l'oggetto di un amore all'ennesima potenza.
Lo so che è difficile...chi ha mai detto il contrario?
Ci sto solo provando, non ho la verità nelle mie mani, ma solo tante buone intenzioni


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se ben ricordo ce ne è uno di comandamento che viene prima di tutti gli altri e che recita così:
> "ama il prossimo tuo come te stesso"
> nel caso della coppia il prossimo si può identificare con il proprio compagno che dovrebbe essere l'oggetto di un amore all'ennesima potenza.
> Lo so che è difficile...chi ha mai detto il contrario?
> Ci sto solo provando, non ho la verità nelle mie mani, ma solo tante buone intenzioni


Ripeto, sposa me


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Novembre 2011)

*QUESTA E' BELLA!!!*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non so come si faccia a segnalare all'amministratore di questo sito un atteggiamento razzista e discrimatorio come quello che continui a perpetrare ai danni di cittadini tunisini e lavoratori.
> Sei imbarazzante oltre che banale.
> Ti sarai mica offeso perchè somigli veramente al leghista??? ))



""all'amministratore""


ahahah ahahah ahahah ahahah IHIHIH!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se ben ricordo ce ne è uno di comandamento che viene prima di tutti gli altri e che recita così:
> "ama il prossimo tuo come te stesso"
> nel caso della coppia il prossimo si può identificare con il proprio compagno che dovrebbe essere l'oggetto di un amore all'ennesima potenza.
> Lo so che è difficile...chi ha mai detto il contrario?
> Ci sto solo provando, non ho la verità nelle mie mani, ma solo tante buone intenzioni


Quello non è Vecchio Testamento, è il Vangelo, dove c'è scritto anche 'per questo l'uomo lascerà suo padre e sua madre e i due saranno una carne sola'. uno di due, comunione d'intenti, rispetto e amore reciproci. Questo è il Vangelo, non Topolino.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non so come si faccia a segnalare all'amministratore di questo sito un atteggiamento razzista e discrimatorio come quello che continui a perpetrare ai danni di cittadini tunisini e lavoratori.
> Sei imbarazzante oltre che banale.
> Ti sarai mica offeso perchè somigli veramente al leghista??? ))


maestra buon samariatana....sei della caritas????cerchi rogne ma non le avrai io d'ora in poi ti ignoro..x favore fa lo stesso...adesso admin l'avviso io,,ci metto 1 attimo


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quello non è Vecchio Testamento, è il Vangelo, dove c'è scritto anche 'per questo l'uomo lascerà suo padre e sua madre e i due saranno una carne sola'. *uno di due, comunione d'intenti, rispetto e amore reciproci*. Questo è il Vangelo, non Topolino.


Se io decido di comune accordo che possiamo, in caso, andare a letto con un altro, non si rompono nè l'essere uno di due, nè la comuncione di intenti, nè il rispetto, nè l'amore reciproco. Questo nella mia visione, nella visione di Diletta, nella visione del Conte.
(Che si tratti del Vangelo poco importa, nel senso che non a tutti può importare)
Viceversa, si può tradire anche non scopando con altri, e io di quei tradimenti ne ho vissuto a sufficienza.

Semplicemente, semplicemente, semplicemente: c'è tradimento? il tuo compagno fa qualcosa che non doveva, ti inganna ti tradisce? Ok, puoi lasciarlo, o puoi andare avanti, e se vai avanti si possono ristabilire le vecchie regole o anche, come ha fatto Diletta, reinventarne nuove perchè più utili alla crescita della coppia.
In tutte queste scelte c'è CORAGGIO, e ONESTA', e speranza, e amore... non dico e non dirò mai che è una sola la strada giusta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se io decido di comune accordo che possiamo, in caso, andare a letto con un altro, non si rompono nè l'essere uno di due, nè la comuncione di intenti, nè il rispetto, nè l'amore reciproco. Questo nella mia visione, nella visione di Diletta, nella visione del Conte.
> (Che si tratti del Vangelo poco importa, nel senso che non a tutti può importare)
> Viceversa, si può tradire anche non scopando con altri, e io di quei tradimenti ne ho vissuto a sufficienza.
> 
> ...


scusa, la mia veramente era una polemica volta alla guida spirituale di Diletta... purtroppo a me certe ipocrisie fanno venire l'orticaria e non riesco a trattenermi... se faccio la guida spirituale dentro un paio di paletti devo stare... invece quello che dici tu lo condivido senz'altro: la comunione d'intenti può comprendere qualunque cosa.


----------



## Niko74 (18 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio che fino a che non si scoprono gli altarini il problema non viene alla luce: c'è, ma è occultato.
> Ripeto che io preferisco averlo aperto quel vaso di Pandora e di qui in poi giocare a carte scoperte.
> Poi, ognuno è padrone di vederla a modo suo.


A mio modo di vedere però le carte le hai scoperte tu e basta ...anzi manco le avevi nascoste nemmeno prima.
E se dovessi scoprire che ti nasconde ancora qualcosa cosa faresti?


----------



## kay76 (18 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> quando non spacciano...il 65% degli ''inquilini'',credo anche marassi,della dozza e'composto da loro


In qualunque parte del mondo è così.... la maggior parte della popolazione carceraria è composta da tossicodipendenti e immigrati. Ma la spiegazione non sta nel fatto che questi delinquano "di più" anzi, spesso i reati ascrittigli sono meno gravi di quelli commessi dai cosiddetti "colletti bianchi", che commettono reati e spesso restano impuniti.


----------



## kay76 (18 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Se io decido di comune accordo che possiamo, in caso, andare a letto con un altro, non si rompono nè l'essere uno di due, nè la comuncione di intenti, nè il rispetto, nè l'amore reciproco. Questo nella mia visione, nella visione di Diletta, nella visione del Conte.*(Che si tratti del Vangelo poco importa, nel senso che non a tutti può importare)
> Viceversa, si può tradire anche non scopando con altri, e io di quei tradimenti ne ho vissuto a sufficienza.
> 
> Semplicemente, semplicemente, semplicemente: c'è tradimento? il tuo compagno fa qualcosa che non doveva, ti inganna ti tradisce? Ok, puoi lasciarlo, o puoi andare avanti, e se vai avanti si possono ristabilire le vecchie regole o anche, come ha fatto Diletta, reinventarne nuove perchè più utili alla crescita della coppia.
> In tutte queste scelte c'è CORAGGIO, e ONESTA', e speranza, e amore... non dico e non dirò mai che è una sola la strada giusta.


D'accordissimo con te sul grassetto.
Io adoro Diletta e spero che la strada che sta sperimentando le porti ogni bene possibile.
Il nodo secondo me è questo: possiamo per amore di una persona cambiare la nostra natura? 
Perchè coppia aperta significa, credo, che entrambi i partner si possono concedere "avventure" extra.

Siccome io non sento questa curiosità di fare sesso con altri, anzi non mi andrebbe proprio, dovrei accettare e vivere serenamente il fatto che lo faccia solo lui. e qui che,secondo me, la faccenda si fà difficile.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> D'accordissimo con te sul grassetto.
> Io adoro Diletta e spero che la strada che sta sperimentando le porti ogni bene possibile.
> Il nodo secondo me è questo: *possiamo per amore di una persona cambiare la nostra natura*?
> Perchè coppia aperta significa, credo, che entrambi i partner si possono concedere "avventure" extra.
> ...


Per il grassetto, non credo proprio, e quindi capisco il tuo punto.
Ma il sesso vissuto al di fuori della coppia non è l'unico ambito nel quale ci si confronta e ci si apre, cercando nuovi equilibri, più giusti per la coppia e per se stessi.
Ci sono coppie in cui non si può uscire da soli con gli amici, tanto per dire, o in cui un we all'estero con le amiche è impensabile.
Coppia libera, ma anche "libera" come "aperta" non mi soddisfa come aggettivo, può essere, rispetto alla coppia tradizionale che ha affrontato uno scossone, anche una coppia dove si sperimentano nuove libertà, di vari tipi, magari regolamentate.

Comincio a pensare che al di là della libertà di fare sesso con altri, io definirei coppia "libera" ogni coppia in cui la personalità di ognuno è pienamente rispettata, nella libertà, soddisfazione e rispetto di tutti. In questo senso, anche la più "tradizionale" delle coppie potrebbe essere "libera" nel mio modo di pensiero, qualora fossero regole veramente vissute e volute.
Al contrario, una coppia "libera" in cui la donna mugugna perchè è costretta a fare sempre lei tutto in casa, non sarebbe libera affatto, ma anzi costretta in comportamenti stereotipati e non accettati realmente.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2011)

Se posso esprimere la mia opinione....
Nel mondo esistono delle regole, regole dettate dalla società, da educazione ricevuta dai genitori, dalla scuola, dalla chiesa, e via discorrendo.
Quando tu incontri delle situazioni o persone che, non rispettano le "regole" sopra scritte, è chiaro che queste vengono guardate diversamente, ed è chiaro che si formino dei giudizi su questi, ora noi abbiamo la possibilità di "giudicare", giudicare esprimendone un giudizio, e ci facciamo un'opinione, spesso una frase che dico io è questa, che fino a quando non si lede la persona o società siamo tutti liberi di esprimerci nel nostro essere senza alcun problema.
Però sta di fatto che in questo secolo ci stanno al momento come sopra scritto determinate regole, quindi giuste o sbagliate che siano, quelle sono, e se esistono quelle, al momento vuol dire che sono giuste. 
Che poi queste regole cambino col tempo perchè magari coloro che evadono da loro, fanno si che si cambi, bhe... chiamiamola evoluzione... e speriamo sempre in meglio.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> O sei una persona molto fortunata ...
> o sei di un represso incredibile ....
> O sei single per scelta (????????)
> L'ultima opzione sei stato/a in chat ma nessuno ti ha cagato.....
> ...




sembra tanto il tipico segaiolo/a da web che da del segaiolo/a agli altri, isterico/a e anche sessualmente frustrato/a


----------



## Diletta (19 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se io decido di comune accordo che possiamo, in caso, andare a letto con un altro, non si rompono nè l'essere uno di due, nè la comuncione di intenti, nè il rispetto, nè l'amore reciproco. Questo nella mia visione, nella visione di Diletta, nella visione del Conte.
> (Che si tratti del Vangelo poco importa, nel senso che non a tutti può importare)
> Viceversa, si può tradire anche non scopando con altri, e io di quei tradimenti ne ho vissuto a sufficienza.
> 
> ...



Brava e ancora brava Nau!!
:up::up:


----------



## Diletta (19 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusa, la mia veramente era una polemica volta alla guida spirituale di Diletta... purtroppo a me certe ipocrisie fanno venire l'orticaria e non riesco a trattenermi... se faccio la guida spirituale dentro un paio di paletti devo stare... invece quello che dici tu lo condivido senz'altro: la comunione d'intenti può comprendere qualunque cosa.



Io invece ho apprezzato l'assoluta mancanza di ipocrisia nel suo atteggiamento.
Lui sa come vanno le cose e il fatto che sia in un ruolo ben preciso non lo esime dall'essere inserito nella realtà della vita.
Mi ha invitato al perdono, per il bene del nostro matrimonio, il NOSTRO, e non per fare un piacere al marito.
Per la famiglia, per i figli...tutti elementi portanti, ma soprattutto per me stessa, se lo amo


----------



## Niko74 (19 Novembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> D'accordissimo con te sul grassetto.
> Io adoro Diletta e spero che la strada che sta sperimentando le porti ogni bene possibile.
> Il nodo secondo me è questo: possiamo per amore di una persona cambiare la nostra natura?
> Perchè coppia aperta significa, credo, che entrambi i partner si possono concedere "avventure" extra.
> ...


Ecco, questo è quello che penso pure io.


----------



## Diletta (19 Novembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> A mio modo di vedere però le carte le hai scoperte tu e basta ...anzi manco le avevi nascoste nemmeno prima.
> E se dovessi scoprire che ti nasconde ancora qualcosa cosa faresti?



Scusa Niko, ma non ho capito...
Io ho scoperto il fattaccio, ma le carte le ha poi scoperte lui con le sue confessioni, che poteva in parte risparmiarsi.
Ma ha capito che ciò che gli chiedevo, cioè la chiarezza, era fondamentale per il nostro matrimonio, e ha rischiato...parlando di cose non proprio così da "educande".
Io l'ho apprezzato molto, è stato un dono per me.
Il rischio era alto: poter sfruttare tutto quanto per una bella separazione.
Ma non l'ho fatto.


----------



## Diletta (19 Novembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> D'accordissimo con te sul grassetto.
> Io adoro Diletta e spero che la strada che sta sperimentando le porti ogni bene possibile.
> Il nodo secondo me è questo: possiamo per amore di una persona cambiare la nostra natura?
> Perchè coppia aperta significa, credo, che entrambi i partner si possono concedere "avventure" extra.
> ...



Sì, Kay, capisco che la faccenda si faccia difficile.
Se io accetto il fatto che lui si possa concedere una scappatella ogni tanto, di una botta e via s'intende (e bada bene: ho detto ogni tanto) non è perché la paura di perderlo è tale da farmi accettare una cosa del genere.
Come sarebbe possibile? Non sono a questo livello, ho la mia dignità come tutti.
E' "semplicemente" perché la cosa non mi turba e non mi sconvolge, lo considero un gioco e niente più. 
Chiamalo appagamento di un istinto, distrazione, goliardata...questo è per me.
Quindi, perché vietarglielo se a me non crea dolore?
Che me ne importa a me, se il suo amore per me è identico e ne ho la prova?
Lui ha la grande fortuna di avere una donna con questa forma mentale...è capitato, la penso così.    
E se l'avesse saputo prima, si sarebbe regolato di conseguenza risparmiandomi tutto quel dolore pazzesco a causa delle sue tresche del cavolo.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sembra tanto il tipico segaiolo/a da web che da del segaiolo/a agli altri, isterico/a e anche sessualmente frustrato/a


no lunapiena ma il nick che ha quote


----------



## Niko74 (19 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, Kay, capisco che la faccenda si faccia difficile.
> *Se io accetto il fatto che lui si possa concedere una scappatella ogni tanto, di una botta e via s'intende (e bada bene: ho detto ogni tanto) *non è perché la paura di perderlo è tale da farmi accettare una cosa del genere.
> Come sarebbe possibile? Non sono a questo livello, ho la mia dignità come tutti.
> E' "semplicemente" perché la cosa non mi turba e non mi sconvolge, lo considero un gioco e niente più.
> ...


Però allora se non ti turba, perché solo "ogni tanto"?
Se lui deve appagare i suoi istinti perché lo deve fare solo ogni tanto...non è che uno può comandare gli istinti...poi se a te la cosa non ti sconvolge e non ti crea dolore perché allora questo "ogni tanto"? 

Io in quello che hai scritto leggo delle contraddizioni, molto più lineare è quello che scrive Nausicaa.
A me, leggendoti, sembra comunque che la cosa ti darebbe fastidio.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Novembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Però allora se non ti turba, perché solo "ogni tanto"?
> Se lui deve appagare i suoi istinti perché lo deve fare solo ogni tanto...non è che uno può comandare gli istinti...poi se a te la cosa non ti sconvolge e non ti crea dolore perché allora questo "ogni tanto"?
> 
> Io in quello che hai scritto leggo delle contraddizioni, molto più lineare è quello che scrive Nausicaa.
> A me, leggendoti, sembra comunque che la cosa ti darebbe fastidio.


riapondo io, mi permetto..

Se lo facesse "spesso" quand'è che sta in famiglia e lo fa con Diletta? 

Non dico segreti, ricordo solo cose che Diletta ha già scritto, il rapporto sessuale col marito è ottimo, e la vita familiare molto bella e appagante.
Se il marito comincia a trascurare queste cose, lì sì che sono problemi 

cmq, una cosa può non sconvolgere e non creare dolore da pianti e lacrime e angoscia, ma non è che sia meraviglioso e dilettevole pensare al proprio uomo che giocattola fuori. Mi sembra lineare anche questo


----------



## Niko74 (19 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> riapondo io, mi permetto..
> 
> Se lo facesse "spesso" quand'è che sta in famiglia e lo fa con Diletta?
> 
> ...


Non che non è lineare....
Se una cosa non ti crea dolore e turbamento, però non è nemmeno meravigliosa e dilettevole allora ti è indifferente non è che ci sono molte altre possibilità per essere lineari.
Invece mi pare di capire che pure a te dia fastidio in qualche modo.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Novembre 2011)

La gelosia c'è e morde, perchè mai negarlo? Se amo il mio compagno, certo che vorrei stare sempre con lui, certo che ho paura di perderlo. E se incontra una tettona che conosce chissà quali trucchi di tetta-nunchaku? 

Del resto, se il mio compagno andasse un mese a lavorare all'estero, mi mancherebbe e sentirei tristezza anche se si tratta di cosa assolutamente non riguardante il sesso, ti pare?
Ci sono tante cose che si accettano in un rapporto perchè credi profondamente che siano per il bene della coppia, e che non ti piacciono necessariamente. Nè però ti lasciano in un mare di angoscia. Esempi ipotetici?
Può non piacermi che il mio compagno frequenti ogni martedì i vecchi amici di liceo che ormai sono tutti, tranne lui, panzoni pieni di bitra dediti sol al gioco dei cavalli.
Può non piacermi che lui investa in borsa piuttosto che in bot
Può non piacermi che lui faccia una dieta iperproteica o che usi medicine omeopatiche
Può non piacermi che lui metta i piatti in lavastoviglie in un certo modo (immagino che anche tu sappia che l'arte di riempire la lavastoviglie è unica e preziosa)

Ma non gli vieto certo di vedere i suoi amici, insisto però che non giochi ai cavalli. Limitare la sua possibilità di vedere amici secondo me è deleteria per la coppia.
Non gli vieto di giocare in borsa, negarglielo sarebbe non riconoscere il suo buon senso e la sua capacità di sostenere la famiglia. Ci mettiamo d'accordo perchè i soldi dedicati alla borsa non superino un tot.
Penso che la dieta iperproteica faccia male, che le medicine omeopatiche non facciano nulla, ma lui, adulto, ha diritto di prendere le sue decisioni. Insisto un pò che prenda contatto con un dietologo, e che decida dopo averlo sentito. Oppure non dico nulla e me lo tengo lì e basta, non voglio insultarlo continuando ad insistere, e sostanzialmente comunicando il messaggio: tu non sai quello che è meglio per te, io sì.
I piatti in lavastoviglie: cerco di metterli sempre io, e se li mette lui poi li rimetto a posto io  eheheh... no, lì non ci sono compromessi che tengano 

Lo so, lo so, il sesso è sesso, non lavastoviglie.
Ma capisci che il meccanismo è lo stesso?
Non sono tutte rose e fiori in una coppia, si fanno tanti, tantissimi piccoli gesti verso l'altro, per dimostrare stima, rispetto, fiducia, amore.
E questi gesti non sono gratis, richiedono un prezzo spesso, spesso pagato da chi li fa. E questo prezzo viene ripagato semplicemente dal fatto che la coppia diventa più forte, più bella, più tutto, più appagante e meravigliosa per entrambi. Cazzo, direi che ne vale la pena...

Ovviamente, ovviamente, parlo di cose che siano umanamente raggiungibili per entrambi. per me è raggiungibile il fatto che lui faccia sesso con un'altra, non ritengo che debba essere così per tutti.
Del resto, per il mio ex era un insulto che io andassi a pranzare con una mia vecchia amica per conto mio, durata complessiva della mia assenza un'ora. Lui avrebbe bisogno di una compagna con una mentalità simile alla sua.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Novembre 2011)

il mio punto è solo uno.
Sono fatta in un certo modo. Incontro una persona che va bene per me, ci innamoriamo, abbiamo la incredibile, fottutissima fortuna di incontrarci, riconoscerci, innamorarci.
Allora, a questo punto, io lotto con le unghie e con i denti per costruire e proteggere la nostra coppia.
Non è un cedere, è un costruire con convinzione e forza e coraggio e fiducia nel futuro.
E' un essere pronti a pagare il prezzo che non essere soli comporta.
Non è mancanza di dignità, è amore per noi e per quello che siamo.
Sesso, religione, lavastoviglie, gatti, c'è sempre per tutti qualcosa su cui confrontarsi e scontrarsi, qualcosa di troppo grande e prezioso epr essere messo in discussione, qualcosa che invece può passare come acqua tra le dita.

E per tutti è diverso. Religione gatti lavastoviglie sesso... metti tu in ordine le cose per importanza.. il tuo ordine sarà diverso dal mio.

ma il nostro obiettivo Nicko è quello: la vita assieme coi nostri compagni. Io voglio vivere con il mio compagno, in una coppia che sia piena di fiducia e confidenza e sincerità e collaborazione, e amore, e gioia. Credo tu voglia lo stesso.
Tu hai pagato molto, hai sofferto molto, per amore e perchè pensavi ne valesse la pena, e io ti stimo per questo.
Io in caso sono disposta a fare altrettanto. E per come sono fatta IO, discutere sul sesso fuori casa è più che accettabile.
Purchè non si tratti della lavastoviglie


----------



## kay76 (19 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, Kay, capisco che la faccenda si faccia difficile.
> Se io accetto il fatto che lui si possa concedere una scappatella ogni tanto, di una botta e via s'intende (e bada bene: ho detto ogni tanto) non è perché la paura di perderlo è tale da farmi accettare una cosa del genere.
> Come sarebbe possibile? Non sono a questo livello, ho la mia dignità come tutti.
> E' "semplicemente" perché la cosa non mi turba e non mi sconvolge, lo considero un gioco e niente più.
> ...


Carissima,
io sò che tu lo accetteresti perchè lo ami e perchè pensi che ne valga la pena, non perchè sei sottomessa o perchè hai paura di perderlo. Lo accetti perchè sai che lui ti ama e perchè pensi che qualche avventura sessuale non possa scalfire il vostro solido rapporto, i vostri sentimenti. E questo lo trovo intelligente e sensato.
Il mio unico dubbio è che alla prova dei fatti tu riesca a vivere il nuovo stato di cose serenamente.
Ma come dici questo è un esperimento, e non sappiamo quale sarà l'esito.
Inutile dirti che spero per te ogni bene possibile.

Un abbraccio


----------



## Non Regis (19 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se io accetto il fatto che lui si possa concedere una scappatella ogni tanto, di una botta e via s'intende (e bada bene: ho detto ogni tanto) non è perché la paura di perderlo è tale da farmi accettare una cosa del genere.
> Come sarebbe possibile? Non sono a questo livello, ho la mia dignità come tutti.
> E' "semplicemente" perché la cosa non mi turba e non mi sconvolge, lo considero un gioco e niente più.
> Chiamalo appagamento di un istinto, distrazione, goliardata...questo è per me.
> ...


Scusa, ma non ho ben capito.
Nel momento in cui tuo marito ti dicesse: "Senti cara, giovedì alle 21.00 sono a 'giocare' con Marta", tu non faresti una piega e... "D'accordo tesoro, divertiti, mi raccomando non fare tardi"... ?
E alla volta successiva: "Allora vado da Ilaria stasera?", "No, stasera non puoi e non si discute, ho detto ogni tanto!".. ?

Se il dolore pazzesco a causa delle tresche, diventa un gioco se conosciuto in anticipo, viene da pensare che a te "basti" mantenere il totale controllo su quest'uomo. Praticamente un figlio, non un compagno di vita. 
Chiedo eh?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> che è cmq, con tutte le qualità umane che ha il tuo amico, quello che hai fatto. Estraneo=al di fuori di te
> E continui a dire che non ne eri innamorata.
> 
> Allora, perchè ci sia una possibilità di ricostruzione, ci devono essere delle emozioni? quante?
> ...


Non c'entra il paragone. _Io non sono uscita una mattina e ho detto: cià che cerco qualcuno da scopare. Ho incontrato un uomo per caso in un ambiente assolutamente normale, l'ho conosciuto insieme alla moglie, l'ho frequentato un anno ed è scoppiata la passione. Avrei potuto non andarci a letto, per molto tempo non è stato primario l'andarci a letto, era un amico come tanti altri. Per questo capirei (attenzione non so se riuscirei a rimanere con mio marito) ma potrei capirlo. Ripeto andare a puttane o cercare sesso in chat non è contemplato. Vuol dire che quello che comanda la tua vita è la cosa che hai tra le gambe non i sentimenti e la ragione. PEr me non sei l'uomo con cui voglio dividere la mia vita. Non giudico chi lo fà ma sono sempre scettica di fronte a cambi di direzione come quello di Diletta e che forse farà Stellanuova. La dipendenza e il modificare il proprio pensiero pur di essere accetate dall'uomo con cui sta mi da la sensazione di repressione e di autoconvincimento. So dove porta questa strada, all'annientazione di se stessa
.
Ovviamente posso solo augurare il meglio a chi ha deciso di intraprenderla questa strada


----------



## Diletta (19 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Se posso esprimere la mia opinione....
> Nel mondo esistono delle regole, regole dettate dalla società, da educazione ricevuta dai genitori, dalla scuola, dalla chiesa, e via discorrendo.
> Quando tu incontri delle situazioni o persone che, non rispettano le "regole" sopra scritte, è chiaro che queste vengono guardate diversamente, ed è chiaro che si formino dei giudizi su questi, ora noi abbiamo la possibilità di "giudicare", giudicare esprimendone un giudizio, e ci facciamo un'opinione, spesso una frase che dico io è questa, che fino a quando non si lede la persona o società siamo tutti liberi di esprimerci nel nostro essere senza alcun problema.
> Però sta di fatto che in questo secolo ci stanno al momento come sopra scritto determinate regole, quindi giuste o sbagliate che siano, quelle sono, e se esistono quelle, al momento vuol dire che sono giuste.
> Che poi queste regole cambino col tempo perchè magari coloro che evadono da loro, fanno si che si cambi, bhe... chiamiamola evoluzione... e speriamo sempre in meglio.



Claudio, quello che dici sull'esistenza di regole da rispettare è più che giusto: ci sono leggi civili, regole dettate da consuetudini ormai accettate da tutti, regole di buona educazione....
Tutto quanto detto non rientra, però, nel contesto privato tra i coniugi, che possono, a mio avviso, anche rovesciare le regole tradizionali esistenti in un matrimonio standard se le stesse non collimano più con la loro situazione di coppia, se appaiono ormai superate dagli eventi che ci sono stati e che sono eventi personalissimi.
La coppia, sempre secondo me, non deve essere statica nemmeno in assenza di problemi grossi, ma deve essere in evoluzione, "in divenire" per dirla alla maniera dei filosofi.  
A maggior ragione, quando un evento forte e drammatico fa capire che gli equilibri su cui si fondava prima il matrimonio non sono più validi, giocoforza.
A meno che si voglia mettere la testa sotto la sabbia e far finta di non capire.
Ma questo non è, per me, avere a cuore la coppia.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Claudio, quello che dici sull'esistenza di regole da rispettare è più che giusto: ci sono leggi civili, regole dettate da consuetudini ormai accettate da tutti, regole di buona educazione....
> Tutto quanto detto non rientra, però, nel contesto privato tra i coniugi, che possono, a mio avviso, anche rovesciare le regole tradizionali esistenti in un matrimonio standard se le stesse non collimano più con la loro situazione di coppia, se appaiono ormai superate dagli eventi che ci sono stati e che sono eventi personalissimi.
> La coppia, sempre secondo me, non deve essere statica nemmeno in assenza di problemi grossi, ma deve essere in evoluzione, "in divenire" per dirla alla maniera dei filosofi.
> A maggior ragione, quando un evento forte e drammatico fa capire che gli equilibri su cui si fondava prima il matrimonio non sono più validi, giocoforza.
> ...


Giusto quello che dici.
Ma ora ti pongo una domanda alla quale non voglio risposte, non c'è ne bisogno e forse credo sia meglio non prolungare discorsi che a priori abbiamo stabilito siano chiari ( tu hai capito me, io te.)
La domanda è: chi stabilisce cosa sia giusto o sbagliato, e nell'attimo in cui lo stabilisci sei sicuro/a che sia come tu pensi visto che le regole conosciute ed accettate sono altre?


----------



## Diletta (19 Novembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Però allora se non ti turba, perché solo "ogni tanto"?
> Se lui deve appagare i suoi istinti perché lo deve fare solo ogni tanto...non è che uno può comandare gli istinti...poi se a te la cosa non ti sconvolge e non ti crea dolore perché allora questo "ogni tanto"?
> 
> Io in quello che hai scritto leggo delle contraddizioni, molto più lineare è quello che scrive Nausicaa.
> A me, leggendoti, sembra comunque che la cosa ti darebbe fastidio.



Caro Niko, a dire il vero ti ha già risposto splendidamente Nausicaa.
Magari provo ad aggiungere qualcosa.
Sai bene che gli istinti si comandano, eccome, li comandi tu, come mio marito e come tutti (altrimenti sarebbe un caos totale, e, aggiungo, un trombicidio micidiale!), passami la battuta.
Quindi, mi aspetto dal marito che continui a controllare i suoi istinti, come avrà fatto sicuramente, riuscendoci bene o male, fino ad ora. 
Perché dovrebbe farlo, mi chiedi?
Ma perché siamo sposati, perché abbiamo deciso di formare una coppia per la vita, e questo anni fa, consci del legame profondo che ci univa.
Se avesse preferito continuare la vita del libertino avrebbe potuto farlo, senza sposare me, quindi, la sua è una scelta consapevole che ha fatto a suo tempo, come ho fatto io.     
La vita che ha condotto prima non la può più condurre in virtù della scelta fatta: quella di mettere su famiglia.
Sono due scelte inconciliabili.
E allora?
Allora, la possibilità che avrà di avere un'avventura di sesso è una concessione da parte mia, qualora si presenterà nuovamente questa esigenza. 
Ho ampiamente riflettuto se questa concessione possa minacciare il nostro matrimonio e sono arrivata alla conclusione che non è affatto un pericolo per noi.
Inoltre, non mi crea sconvolgimenti, né mi umilia in alcun modo.
Se è un suo desiderio occasionale, perché proibirglielo?
E' un dono che gli faccio, noi saremo sempre più complici e il matrimonio stesso se ne avvantaggerà.
Tra l'altro, intuisco anche quando questo desiderio è dirompente (una moglie se ne accorge), quindi....non ci sarà neanche bisogno che me lo chieda, lo capirò da me e gli proporrò una libera uscita!    
Niko, non cascare dalla sedia, ti prego!!


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non c'entra il paragone. _Io non sono uscita una mattina e ho detto: cià che cerco qualcuno da scopare. Ho incontrato un uomo per caso in un ambiente assolutamente normale, l'ho conosciuto insieme alla moglie, l'ho frequentato un anno ed è scoppiata la passione. Avrei potuto non andarci a letto, per molto tempo non è stato primario l'andarci a letto, era un amico come tanti altri. Per questo capirei (attenzione non so se riuscirei a rimanere con mio marito) ma potrei capirlo. Ripeto andare a puttane o cercare sesso in chat non è contemplato. Vuol dire che quello che *comanda la tua vita* è la cosa che hai tra le gambe non i sentimenti e la ragione. PEr me non sei l'uomo con cui voglio dividere la mia vita. Non giudico chi lo fà ma sono sempre scettica di fronte a cambi di direzione come quello di Diletta e che forse farà Stellanuova. *La dipendenza e il modificare il proprio pensiero pur di essere accetate dall'uomo con cui sta mi da la sensazione di repressione e di autoconvincimento*. So dove porta questa strada, all'annientazione di se stessa
> .
> Ovviamente posso solo augurare il meglio a chi ha deciso di intraprenderla questa strada


Mà, la mia patatina comanderebbe la mia vita nel caso in cui i miei soddisfacimenti sessuali avessero la precedenza sulle cose importanti... sui miei amici, lavoro, figlia etc... 
Nel caso in cui la curiosità mi porti a provare il sesso in chat, non mi pare che la mia patatina comandi più che se frequentassi un altro uomo per uno o due o più anni... sia chiaro Farfy, non ti sto criticando, sto cercando di mostrarti come il mio modo di vedere le cose cerca di relativizzare...

Poi, cambiare il proprio modo di essere profondo, e rendersi conto che si può senza molti problemi allargare il proprio modo di vedere le cose in seguito a profonde riflessioni, per me sono due cose diverse...
Come nulla hanno a che fare la dipendenza -che è debolezza- e il modificare il proprio pensiero -che è forza-
Del resto Farfy, tu per prima ti sei resa conto che le certezze che si hanno possono avere vita lunga o breve... 

Io ho SMESSO di reprimermi e autoconvincermi quando ho finalmente accettato di guardarmi dentro e di modificare il mio pensiero e il mio comportamento. Tanto per dirne una.

Ripeto, quello che scrivo è solo per dire che le strade che portano a una vita vissuta in consapevolezza e libertà di espressione non è unica.


----------



## Diletta (19 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Giusto quello che dici.
> Ma ora ti pongo una domanda alla quale non voglio risposte, non c'è ne bisogno e forse credo sia meglio non prolungare discorsi che a priori abbiamo stabilito siano chiari ( tu hai capito me, io te.)
> La domanda è: chi stabilisce cosa sia giusto o sbagliato, e nell'attimo in cui lo stabilisci sei sicuro/a che sia come tu pensi visto che le regole conosciute ed accettate sono altre?



Ma Claudio, dal momento che mi poni la domanda desidero risponderti secondo quello che penso (opinabile, ci mancherebbe).
Se una certa cosa è condivisa da entrambi vuol dire che è giusta per noi, che si adatta alle nostre esigenze. 
Questo non significa che sia giusta per tutti, ma per noi sì.
E qui siamo nella sfera del privato, quindi....


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mà, la mia patatina comanderebbe la mia vita nel caso in cui i miei soddisfacimenti sessuali avessero la precedenza sulle cose importanti... sui miei amici, lavoro, figlia etc...
> Nel caso in cui la curiosità mi porti a provare il sesso in chat, non mi pare che la mia patatina comandi più che se frequentassi un altro uomo per uno o due o più anni... sia chiaro Farfy, non ti sto criticando, sto cercando di mostrarti come il mio modo di vedere le cose cerca di relativizzare...
> 
> Poi, cambiare il proprio modo di essere profondo, e rendersi conto che si può senza molti problemi allargare il proprio modo di vedere le cose in seguito a profonde riflessioni, per me sono due cose diverse...
> ...


Eh no nausicaa!! un discorso è affrontare certi argomenti con parole giuste, un discorso è affrontarlo con parole come patatina, altrimenti vengo io e dico, ya è la patatina e la mia anguilla che comandano.. perchè essa vibra al pensiero di scopare una donna! 
Certe decisioni hanno un ignoto nausicaa e la strada che si prende è nuova, il tradimento in questo caso va a perdersi nelle nozioni che adesso noi abbiamo, e ci saranno altre nozioni al loro posto, e vuoi vedere che una volta liberi di "tradire" si fa una scopata generale? 
Perdonami ma quello che hai scritto lo hai scritto a parere mio malamente.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Claudio, quello che dici sull'esistenza di regole da rispettare è più che giusto: ci sono leggi civili, regole dettate da consuetudini ormai accettate da tutti, regole di buona educazione....
> Tutto quanto detto non rientra, però, nel contesto privato tra i coniugi, che possono, a mio avviso, anche rovesciare le regole tradizionali esistenti in un matrimonio standard se le stesse non collimano più con la loro situazione di coppia, se appaiono ormai superate dagli eventi che ci sono stati e che sono eventi personalissimi.
> La coppia, sempre secondo me, non deve essere statica nemmeno in assenza di problemi grossi, ma deve essere in evoluzione, "in divenire" per dirla alla maniera dei filosofi.
> A maggior ragione, quando un evento forte e drammatico fa capire che gli equilibri su cui si fondava prima il matrimonio non sono più validi, giocoforza.
> ...


bellissimo 

Ovviamente le "nuove regole" non devono necessariamente riguardare la libertà sessuale. E' che quando si parla di coppie "libere"
si tende a concentrarsi solo su quell'aspetto, senza considerare che invece è UN aspetto, e che in realtà tutti gli sforzi sono sempre e cmq tesi allo stesso obiettivo: costruire e proteggere la propria unione con il nostro compagno nel rispetto di entrambi i partner.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Claudio, quello che dici sull'esistenza di regole da rispettare è più che giusto: ci sono leggi civili, regole dettate da consuetudini ormai accettate da tutti, regole di buona educazione....
> Tutto quanto detto non rientra, però, nel contesto privato tra i coniugi, che possono, a mio avviso, anche rovesciare le regole tradizionali esistenti in un matrimonio standard se le stesse non collimano più con la loro situazione di coppia, se appaiono ormai superate dagli eventi che ci sono stati e che sono eventi personalissimi.
> La coppia, sempre secondo me, non deve essere statica nemmeno in assenza di problemi grossi, ma deve essere in evoluzione, "in divenire" per dirla alla maniera dei filosofi.
> A maggior ragione, quando un evento forte e drammatico fa capire che gli equilibri su cui si fondava prima il matrimonio non sono più validi, giocoforza.
> ...


bellissimo 

Ovviamente le "nuove regole" non devono necessariamente riguardare la libertà sessuale. E' che quando si parla di coppie "libere"
si tende a concentrarsi solo su quell'aspetto, senza considerare che invece è UN aspetto, e che in realtà tutti gli sforzi sono sempre e cmq tesi allo stesso obiettivo: costruire e proteggere la propria unione con il nostro compagno nel rispetto di entrambi i partner.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma Claudio, dal momento che mi poni la domanda desidero risponderti secondo quello che penso (opinabile, ci mancherebbe).
> Se una certa cosa è condivisa da entrambi vuol dire che è giusta per noi, che si adatta alle nostre esigenze.
> Questo non significa che sia giusta per tutti, ma per noi sì.
> E qui siamo nella sfera del privato, quindi....


e quindi attenti a chi vi prende in giro, perchè magari qualcuna rimane incinta, perchè magari qualcuno viene tradito e soffre e perchè magari .......


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> bellissimo
> 
> Ovviamente le "nuove regole" non devono necessariamente riguardare la libertà sessuale. E' che quando si parla di coppie "libere"
> si tende a concentrarsi solo su quell'aspetto, senza considerare che invece è UN aspetto, e che in realtà tutti gli sforzi sono sempre e cmq tesi allo stesso obiettivo: costruire e proteggere la propria unione con il nostro compagno nel rispetto di entrambi i partner.


uhmm dopo la parola patatina ... era meglio non scrivere ciò


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Eh no nausicaa!! un discorso è affrontare certi argomenti con parole giuste, un discorso è affrontarlo con parole come patatina, altrimenti vengo io e dico, ya è la patatina e la mia anguilla che comandano.. perchè essa vibra al pensiero di scopare una donna!
> Certe decisioni hanno un ignoto nausicaa e la strada che si prende è nuova, il tradimento in questo caso va a perdersi nelle nozioni che adesso noi abbiamo, e ci saranno altre nozioni al loro posto, e vuoi vedere che una volta liberi di "tradire" si fa una scopata generale?
> Perdonami ma quello che hai scritto lo hai scritto a parere mio malamente.


ehm... e io non ho capito un tubo di quello che volevi dire tu... puoi spiegarlo ancora per favore?


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2011)

Comunque rimango del parere sempre che fino a quando non si lede la persona e la società ognuno è libero di fare ciò che vuole.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> e quindi attenti a chi vi prende in giro, perchè magari qualcuna rimane incinta, perchè magari qualcuno viene tradito e soffre e perchè magari .......


sei in un brutto momento?

Claudio, qui stiamo adesso parlando di regole condivise dai compagni, nel rispetto, e che escludano l'inganno anche al di fuori della coppia.
Io condanno il tradimento, gli inganni, le bugie...


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ehm... e io non ho capito un tubo di quello che volevi dire tu... puoi spiegarlo ancora per favore?


Si ti spiego, domanda ai traditi cosa provano quando pensano al loro partner che fa sesso con un'altro/a.
Ergo se si rimane liberi di poter fare sesso quando se ne sente la necessità allora determinati valori che adesso abbiamo finiscono nell'immediato e lasciamo libero sfogo alle nostre fantasie e rinneghiamo tutto quello che abbiamo imparato che ci hanno inculcato e via discorrendo. premettendo anche che alla fine rimarrebbe la procreazione soltanto e magari dopo facciamo figli con uno e con l'altro? 
Aò abbiamo una società al momento che è quella che è. e ripeto a dire e ridire che giusta o sbagliata che sia, questa è.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> sei in un brutto momento?
> 
> Claudio, qui stiamo adesso parlando di regole condivise dai compagni, nel rispetto, e che escludano l'inganno anche al di fuori della coppia.
> Io condanno il tradimento, gli inganni, le bugie...


Ho capito, ma guarda che al di fuori della coppia, quando poi si cerca sesso con altri , la coppia non è più un duo, ma ci sono altre persone che subentrano, altre emozioni altre sensazioni altri pensieri altri uomini e donne che noi non conosciamo. a meno che non andiamo in club dove allora , si fa per dire, la troviamo persone che cercano davvero sesso per una sola notte.


----------



## Diletta (19 Novembre 2011)

Non Regis ha detto:


> Scusa, ma non ho ben capito.
> Nel momento in cui tuo marito ti dicesse: "Senti cara, giovedì alle 21.00 sono a 'giocare' con Marta", tu non faresti una piega e... "D'accordo tesoro, divertiti, mi raccomando non fare tardi"... ?
> E alla volta successiva: "Allora vado da Ilaria stasera?", "No, stasera non puoi e non si discute, ho detto ogni tanto!".. ?
> 
> ...



...non è proprio così.
Prima si parla tra noi di una sopravvenuta "esigenza", si fanno le nostre proposte e ci si accorda sulle modalità di una libera uscita, che può essere una serata con amici o anche una intera notte fuori, come se fosse una mini vacanza.
Io non voglio assolutamente sapere con chi avrà passato la serata, che deve restare discreta e anonima.
Quindi, i tuoi esempi con tanto di nomi di donna sono assolutamente fuori luogo.    
Se poi volesse andare con una escort, meglio ancora, così una serata del genere se la ricorda per un bel pezzo e a me non me ne fregherebbe proprio nulla di quello che fa con lei, anzi, più si diverte e meglio è.
Certo, già che ci va, che scelga bene, una delle migliori.  
Ne risentirebbe solo il portafoglio, non di certo io che resto, sempre e comunque, la sua donna.

Ma lo vuoi capire che non sto parlando di cose astruse e trascendentali, ma di normali impulsi che tutti, prima o poi, potremmo avvertire? 
E' un desiderio normalissimo quello di voler fare sesso con una persona diversa da me, dopo tanti anni di monogamia.
Io l'ho capito, non mi sento sminuita né, ripeto, umiliata.
A me non cambia assolutamente nulla, la mia autostima è sempre la stessa, e anche lui è sempre lo stesso, anche dopo. 
Il problema, se mai, è che ci prenda la mano...


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Si ti spiego, domanda ai traditi cosa provano quando pensano al loro partner che fa sesso con un'altro/a.
> Ergo se si rimane liberi di poter fare sesso quando se ne sente la necessità allora determinati valori che adesso abbiamo finiscono nell'immediato e lasciamo libero sfogo alle nostre fantasie e rinneghiamo tutto quello che abbiamo imparato che ci hanno inculcato e via discorrendo. premettendo anche che alla fine rimarrebbe la procreazione soltanto e magari dopo facciamo figli con uno e con l'altro?
> Aò abbiamo una società al momento che è quella che è. e ripeto a dire e ridire che giusta o sbagliata che sia, questa è.


Mi sono interrogata moltissime volte sui sentimenti di chi è tradito Claudio, non posso comprendere appieno credo ma l'ho fatto spesso, e non smetterò mai, mai.
E i discorso che stiamo portando avanti io e Diletta non sono fatti per arrecare ulteriore dolore minimizzando quello che avete sentito -tra l'altro lo sai, Diletta è stata tradita- perchè il dolore viene soprattutto dall'inganno, dalle bugie, dal tempo rubato al compagno per regalarlo a un estraneo...

Ma perchè dici che i valori andrebbero a farsi benedire? Quali poi?
Per me, per me, personalmente, i valori che contano sono : sincerità, confidenza, lealtà, amore, aiuto reciproco, solidarietà.
Fare sesso con un altra con il mio permesso non lede nessuno di questi valori.

Forse sfugge che questo mio permesso può esistere solo nel momento in cui io verifichi, volta per volta, che il mio rapporto non è minato. Cioè... incontri una biondona e ci finisci a letto una sera? ok.
Sparisci ogni sera per andare a letto con qualcuna e non stai mai con me? Questo non va bene, questo sì che è contro l'amore, il rispetto, l'aiuto reciproco. Questo mi dice che il nostro rapporto invece è sì minato da questa libertà. 

Claudio, il fraintendimento secondo me è che io e Diletta diciamo "una botta e via fuori non rovina il rapporto" e subito appaiono scenari apocalittici di orge prive di ogni regola. Non è così. non è quello che pensiamo, vogliamo, permettiamo io e Diletta.
In *ogni* libertà ci sono regole. Anche in quelle più "tranquille". 

Ancora, "tutto quello che abbiamo imparato"... Claudio, sinceramente, io ho imparato tante cose, credo in tante cose, ritengo importanti tante cose. E non tutte riguardano l'esclusività sessuale 

PS Se il mio uomo si avvicina a una donna senza preservativo gli mozzo il pisello


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma guarda che al di fuori della coppia, quando poi si cerca sesso con altri , la coppia non è più un duo, ma ci sono altre persone che subentrano, altre emozioni altre sensazioni altri pensieri altri uomini e donne che noi non conosciamo. a meno che non andiamo in club dove allora , si fa per dire, la troviamo persone che cercano davvero sesso per una sola notte.


Io condanno tradimenti, inganni e bugie IN TOTO.
Ovvero, il mio galateo attuale prevede, che casomai io mi trovassi nella situazione di essere corteggiata, e di desiderare di cedere, di avvertire della mia situazione. Per quanto questo, lo so, possa far allontanare chi prima sembrava così desideroso di approfondire la mia conoscenza.
Idem per il mio compagno.

Claudio, io in genere non cerco sesso, me lo offrono...  (non perchè sono particolarmente attraente, perchè sono spigliata e alla mano)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi sono interrogata moltissime volte sui sentimenti di chi è tradito Claudio, non posso comprendere appieno credo ma l'ho fatto spesso, e non smetterò mai, mai.
> E i discorso che stiamo portando avanti io e Diletta non sono fatti per arrecare ulteriore dolore minimizzando quello che avete sentito -tra l'altro lo sai, Diletta è stata tradita- perchè il dolore viene soprattutto dall'inganno, dalle bugie, dal tempo rubato al compagno per regalarlo a un estraneo...
> 
> Ma perchè dici che i valori andrebbero a farsi benedire? Quali poi?
> ...


ma perché lo vorresti sapere? se si tratta di scopate e basta perché vorresti esserne messa al corrente?

io contemplo la scopata extra nel senso che ormai, data la mia esperienza, so che è una cosa che può succedere a tutti (o quasi, certo, sono convinta che ci sono anche persone a cui non succederà mai...), però non vorrei saperlo, perché saperlo comunque fa male e se è una cosa che non ha importanza e non minaccia la nostra serenità quotidiana preferisco restare nell'ignoranza


----------



## Diletta (19 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Comunque rimango del parere sempre che fino a quando non si lede la persona e la società ognuno è libero di fare ciò che vuole.



...e bravo Claudio!!
:up::up::up:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi sono interrogata moltissime volte sui sentimenti di chi è tradito Claudio, non posso comprendere appieno credo ma l'ho fatto spesso, e non smetterò mai, mai.
> E i discorso che stiamo portando avanti io e Diletta non sono fatti per arrecare ulteriore dolore minimizzando quello che avete sentito -tra l'altro lo sai, Diletta è stata tradita- perchè il dolore viene soprattutto dall'inganno, dalle bugie, dal tempo rubato al compagno per regalarlo a un estraneo...
> 
> Ma perchè dici che i valori andrebbero a farsi benedire? Quali poi?
> ...


Ma si guarda, non sto a dire che permettere "una botta e via" io non riesca capirla, è una scelta! una scelta che in questo caso si fa in due, ( cosa non vera comunque perchè ci saranno ripeto a dire terze persone) ma è anche vero che certi istinti dovrebbero essere messi da parte.
Scusami se lo ribadisco, ma se nella nostra società avere delle relazioni extraconiugali non è consentito un motivo ci sarà ? ed un motivo ci sarà se esiste la parola fedeltà.
Riguardo il pisello, per darti corda e anche una stoccata.... col preservativo no!! non si sente la donna! e poi mica ti direi no non lo metto... capisci a me.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma perché lo vorresti sapere? se si tratta di scopate e basta perché vorresti esserne messa al corrente?
> 
> io contemplo la scopata extra nel senso che ormai, data la mia esperienza, so che è una cosa che può succedere a tutti (o quasi, certo, sono convinta che ci sono anche persone a cui non succederà mai...), però non vorrei saperlo, perché saperlo comunque fa male e se è una cosa che non ha importanza e non minaccia la nostra serenità quotidiana preferisco restare nell'ignoranza


lo voglio sapere quando si tratta di donne che potrei conoscere e frequentare. In quel caso, non tollererei che loro sapessero una cosa che io non so.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa, pensi che il marito di Diletta se non fosse stato scoperto avrebbe mai parlato chiaro?
Quello che contesto è che a suo marito e a quello di Stellanuova non sembrerà vero che oltre ad essere stati perdonati, hanno avuto anche la benedizione per continuare a farsi gli affari propri senza nemmeno la fatica di dover inventarsi palle. 
Per come la vedo io se il tuo compagno ha bisogno di sesso occasionale o chat erotiche vuol dire che tu non gli basti.  E se la persona con cui stai non ti basta (ben diverso da accontentarsi) vuol dire che qualcosa all'interno della coppia non funziona (IMHO).
Come si fa a sapere che il proprio uomo esce e che gli abbiamo dato la nostra benedizione a portarsi a letto chi vuole. E quando torna a casa? Magari vuole fare l'amore con noi e può essere che l'attimo prima era tra le braccia di un'altra....
Io immagino quale enorme dolore sarebbe per mio marito scoprire che ho vissuto un'intimitàcosì forte con un  altro uomo. Lo capisco benissimo.


----------



## Diletta (19 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma guarda che al di fuori della coppia, quando poi si cerca sesso con altri , la coppia non è più un duo, ma ci sono altre persone che subentrano, altre emozioni altre sensazioni altri pensieri altri uomini e donne che noi non conosciamo. a meno che non andiamo in club dove allora , si fa per dire, la troviamo persone che cercano davvero sesso *per una sola notte.*




Infatti Claudio, l'unica scappatella che ammetto è quella di una sola notte, proprio per ridurre al minimo i pericoli che hai scritto tu.
Non ci sono solo i club privés, non sei informato bene....!


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io condanno tradimenti, inganni e bugie IN TOTO.
> Ovvero, il mio galateo attuale prevede, che casomai io mi trovassi nella situazione di essere corteggiata, e di desiderare di cedere, di avvertire della mia situazione. Per quanto questo, lo so, possa far allontanare chi prima sembrava così desideroso di approfondire la mia conoscenza.
> Idem per il mio compagno.
> 
> Claudio, io in genere non cerco sesso, me lo offrono...  (non perchè sono particolarmente attraente, perchè sono spigliata e alla mano)


 Se è per questo... ti faccio una confidenza, ho sempre giocato con le donne.. e me ne sono anche pentito. 
Ed una cosa ho scoperto, che è facilissimo riuscire anche se non cerchi "la scopata"  "scopare" ma per fedeltà non ho mai tradito.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Infatti Claudio, l'unica scappatella che ammetto è quella di una sola notte, proprio per ridurre al minimo i pericoli che hai scritto tu.
> Non ci sono solo i club privés, non sei informato bene....!


E quelli che ho frequentato io che erano


----------



## Diletta (19 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi sono interrogata moltissime volte sui sentimenti di chi è tradito Claudio, non posso comprendere appieno credo ma l'ho fatto spesso, e non smetterò mai, mai.
> E i discorso che stiamo portando avanti io e Diletta non sono fatti per arrecare ulteriore dolore minimizzando quello che avete sentito -tra l'altro lo sai, Diletta è stata tradita- perchè il dolore viene soprattutto dall'inganno, dalle bugie, dal tempo rubato al compagno per regalarlo a un estraneo...
> 
> Ma perchè dici che i valori andrebbero a farsi benedire? Quali poi?
> ...



Sì, Nausicaa, c'è proprio il fraintendimento che hai scritto tu.
Noi non accettiamo le orge, non siamo perverse!
Vorrei che questo fosse chiarito.


----------



## Diletta (19 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> E quelli che ho frequentato io che erano


...che erano??
Mi metti la curiosità....dai dimmelo!


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, Nausicaa, c'è proprio il fraintendimento che hai scritto tu.
> Noi non accettiamo le orge, non siamo perverse!
> Vorrei che questo fosse chiarito.


Io avevo capito bene.
Solo che sta botta e via "nella normalità" viene considerato tradimento, e ci stanno persone che si distruggono dentro per questa botta e via. 
Ma ribadendo quello che penso, sono scelte, scelte di vita, nuove scelte di vita che ricordatevi sono ignote! ignote nelle persone che incontrate, ed ignote in tutte le conseguenze emozionali e non, vostre e delle terze persone che ci saranno.
Ed in più aggiungerei anche che il partner per quanto possa essere sincero avrà sempre qualcosa che vi nasconderà.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...che erano??
> Mi metti la curiosità....dai dimmelo!


Diletta se ricordo bene anche il conte mi pare li abbia frequentato.
auahahahah non mi stai sfottendo evè ?


----------



## Niko74 (19 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Niko, a dire il vero ti ha già risposto splendidamente Nausicaa.
> Magari provo ad aggiungere qualcosa.
> Sai bene che gli istinti si comandano, eccome, li comandi tu, come mio marito e come tutti (altrimenti sarebbe un caos totale, e, aggiungo, un trombicidio micidiale!), passami la battuta.
> Quindi, mi aspetto dal marito che continui a controllare i suoi istinti, come avrà fatto sicuramente, riuscendoci bene o male, fino ad ora.
> ...


Ma no dai che non casco dalla sedia 
E' solo che mi lascia perplesso il fatto del "ogni tanto"....se lui a te non fa mancare nulla in base ai tuoi ragionamenti e quelli di Nausicaa potrebbe soddisfare i suoi istinti quando gli pare a lui....purché te lo dica ovviamente.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2011)

*la perversione*



Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, Nausicaa, c'è proprio il fraintendimento che hai scritto tu.
> Noi non accettiamo le orge, non siamo perverse!
> Vorrei che questo fosse chiarito.


NOOOOOOOOOO, VOI siete il peggio, siete perverse mentalmente che e' anche il modo peggiore belle mie ah ah ah finalmente siete uscite fuori dall'uovo e avete mostrato il vostro VERO volto.

ih ih ih


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOO, VOI siete il peggio, siete perverse mentalmente che e' anche il modo peggiore belle mie ah ah ah finalmente siete uscite fuori dall'uovo e avete mostrato il vostro VERO volto.
> 
> ih ih ih


Il vero volto è quello tuo che sembra quello di un beep!! ma dimmi na cosuccia le comari che dicono ?


----------



## Niko74 (19 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> il mio punto è solo uno.
> Sono fatta in un certo modo. Incontro una persona che va bene per me, ci innamoriamo, abbiamo la incredibile, fottutissima fortuna di incontrarci, riconoscerci, innamorarci.
> Allora, a questo punto, io lotto con le unghie e con i denti per costruire e proteggere la nostra coppia.
> Non è un cedere, è un costruire con convinzione e forza e coraggio e fiducia nel futuro.
> ...


Ah ah...concordo sulla storia della lavastoviglie....io per riempirla al massimo faccio delle cose che servirebbe un progetto di un ingeniere :rotfl:
E non stressarlo per la storia della dieta iperproteica...io ne sono un sostenitore da ormai 15 anni e sto da Dio (analisi alla mano)...e presumo sia per questo che non sono come molti miei coetanei che appunto, come quelli del tuo compagno, sono panzoni e dimostrano 15 anni in più 

Comunque io lo capisco il concetto che vuoi esprimere e, se siete daccordo entrambi, è ovvio che a quel punto non ci sono problemi.
Invece nel caso di Diletta vedo una situazione in cui lei si sia adattata al marito che invece può continuare a soddisfare i suoi istinti purché la metta a conoscenza. Insomma il sacrificio più grande lo fa Diletta...e il marito ne gode.


----------



## Diletta (19 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ma si guarda, non sto a dire che permettere "una botta e via" io non riesca capirla, è una scelta! una scelta che in questo caso si fa in due, ( cosa non vera comunque perchè ci saranno ripeto a dire terze persone) ma è anche vero che certi istinti dovrebbero essere messi da parte.
> Scusami se lo ribadisco, ma se nella nostra società avere delle relazioni extraconiugali non è consentito un motivo ci sarà ? ed un motivo ci sarà se esiste la parola fedeltà.
> Riguardo il pisello, per darti corda e anche una stoccata.... col preservativo no!! non si sente la donna! e poi mica ti direi no non lo metto... capisci a me.


Claudio, la parola fedeltà esiste perché è stata creata dalla religione e dalle convenzioni sociali per mantenere l'ordine, altrimenti ti puoi immaginare il casino....
Io, per esempio, sono una persona fedele, che non ha mai tradito, ma non per questo penso che tutti siano come me.
Purtroppo, mio marito non è esattamente come me.
E allora, che dovrei fare? Buttarlo via, solo perché ha un concetto di fedeltà diverso dal mio?
Ho imparato ad accettarlo perché col tempo l'ho capito e apprezzato la sua fedeltà sentimentale nei miei confronti.
La fedeltà fisica non l'ho avuta da lui, ma è per me cosa superabile e trascurabile rapportata a tutti gli altri pregi che ha.   
Penso, e spero, di poter continuare a vivere insieme a lui nonostante la pensiamo in modo diverso su questo punto.
Lui non "pretende" né tanto meno si approfitta della mia mentalità, è ben consapevole che nel matrimonio le regole sono diverse e fa di tutto per rispettarle.
Ma potrebbe non farcela sempre, e lui sa che non sarà condannato per una fugace scappatella, dovesse capitare.
I motivi per sfare un matrimonio che funziona sono molti altri.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2011)

*Fedeltà*

http://wikipedia.sapere.alice.it/wikipedia/wiki/Speciale:Search?search=fedelt%E0&go.x=20&go.y=4


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ma si guarda, non sto a dire che permettere "una botta e via" io non riesca capirla, è una scelta! una scelta che in questo caso si fa in due, ( cosa non vera comunque perchè ci saranno ripeto a dire terze persone) ma è anche vero che certi istinti dovrebbero essere messi da parte.
> 
> Scusami se lo ribadisco, ma se nella nostra società avere delle relazioni extraconiugali non è consentito un motivo ci sarà ? ed un motivo ci sarà se esiste la parola fedeltà.
> Riguardo il pisello, per darti corda e anche una stoccata.... col preservativo no!! non si sente la donna! e poi mica ti direi no non lo metto... capisci a me.


ussignur, il motivo per il quale la società ha richiesto l'esclusività sessuale... ti rimando a "matrimonio e morale" di  Bertrand Russell del 1929, vecchiotto ma ancora attuale seconod me.

Direi che se una manciata di coppie reinventa regole più adatte a sè, la società non crollerà.

Per dare non una stoccata a te, ma per dirti che cosa io ritengo importante nella coppia: se non lo fai col preservativo non lo fai e basta, e se mi menti questo sì che mina il nostro rapporto.
Le menzogne per me minano molto, ma molto più di una scopata fuori.

Io voglio costruire un rapporto nel quale io ti possa dire: "ma che bisogno avevi di mentirmi?"


----------



## Niko74 (19 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nausicaa, pensi che il marito di Diletta se non fosse stato scoperto avrebbe mai parlato chiaro?
> Quello che contesto è che a suo marito e a quello di Stellanuova non sembrerà vero che oltre ad essere stati perdonati, hanno avuto anche la benedizione per continuare a farsi gli affari propri senza nemmeno la fatica di dover inventarsi palle.
> Per come la vedo io se il tuo compagno ha bisogno di sesso occasionale o chat erotiche vuol dire che tu non gli basti. *E se la persona con cui stai non ti basta (ben diverso da accontentarsi) vuol dire che qualcosa all'interno della coppia non funziona (IMHO).*
> Come si fa a sapere che il proprio uomo esce e che gli abbiamo dato la nostra benedizione a portarsi a letto chi vuole. E quando torna a casa? Magari vuole fare l'amore con noi e può essere che l'attimo prima era tra le braccia di un'altra....
> *Io immagino quale enorme dolore sarebbe per mio marito scoprire che ho vissuto un'intimitàcosì forte con un  altro uomo. Lo capisco benissimo*.


Però quello che ho evidenziato in grassetto potrebbe adattarsi anche al tuo caso eh...mica solo a quello di Diletta e Stellanuova...cambia il motivo ma di fatto pure a te tuo marito non bastava...

Sul fatto che tu possa capire il dolore che comporta scoprire un tradimento io credo che se non lo hai già provato in passato tu ne possa avere solo una vaga idea.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Nausicaa, pensi che il marito di Diletta se non fosse stato scoperto avrebbe mai parlato chiaro?*
> Quello che contesto è che a suo marito e a quello di Stellanuova non sembrerà vero che oltre ad essere stati perdonati, hanno avuto anche la benedizione per continuare a farsi gli affari propri senza nemmeno la fatica di dover inventarsi palle.
> Per come la vedo io se il tuo compagno ha bisogno di sesso occasionale o chat erotiche vuol dire che tu non gli basti.  E se la persona con cui stai non ti basta (ben diverso da accontentarsi) vuol dire che qualcosa all'interno della coppia non funziona (IMHO).
> Come si fa a sapere che il proprio uomo esce e che gli abbiamo dato la nostra benedizione a portarsi a letto chi vuole. E quando torna a casa? Magari vuole fare l'amore con noi e può essere che l'attimo prima era tra le braccia di un'altra....
> Io immagino quale enorme dolore sarebbe per mio marito scoprire che ho vissuto un'intimitàcosì forte con un  altro uomo. Lo capisco benissimo.


No, non avrebbero mai parlato.
Diletta e suo marito hanno avuto la fortuna, nella sfortuna, di riuscire a portare allo scoperto il coperto che c'era, per costruire un rapporto migliore.
E quel dialogo che li ha portati a quel punto, non è di certo stato privo di dolore per il marito di Diletta. 

Tu parleresti mai se non scoperta? No non lo faresti. E ora, com'è il rapporto con tuo marito? Non hai mai il dubbio che chissà, forse avreste avuto una possibilità in più se aveste affrontato davvero la crisi che c'era tra voi?

Poi, per il IMHO, ognuno ha le sue opinioni. Io ho le mie perchè se che cosa sento e provo.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Io avevo capito bene.
> *Solo che sta botta e via "nella normalità" viene considerato tradimento, e ci stanno persone che si distruggono dentro per questa botta e via. *
> Ma ribadendo quello che penso, sono scelte, scelte di vita, nuove scelte di vita che ricordatevi sono ignote! ignote nelle persone che incontrate, ed ignote in tutte le conseguenze emozionali e non, vostre e delle terze persone che ci saranno.
> Ed in più aggiungerei anche che *il partner per quanto possa essere sincero avrà sempre qualcosa che vi nasconderà*.


Ecco, lo avevo intuito... quello che diciamo ti fa soffrire di più perchè ti sembra che minimizziamo il tuo dolore...
Non è così Claudio, credimi.
IUo soffrirei come un cane a scoprire il mio compagno a mentirmi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> lo voglio sapere quando si tratta di *donne che potrei conoscere e frequentare*. In quel caso, non tollererei che loro sapessero una cosa che io non so.


quello non lo tollererei proprio


con tutte le donne che ci sono.... proprio sotto al naso, no. Mi farebbe troppo male


----------



## Non Regis (19 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Prima si parla tra noi di una sopravvenuta "esigenza", si fanno le nostre proposte e ci si accorda sulle modalità di una libera uscita, che può essere una serata con amici o anche una intera notte fuori, come se fosse una mini vacanza....


Ma tu ci credi davvero a quello che hai scritto? 
Sopravvenuta esigenza, proposte, accordo, libera uscita... c'è anche un notaio che verbalizza? 
Scusami, ma l'immagine è tristissima e credo te ne renda conto anche tu.

"Normalissimo desiderio" nella realtà di tuo marito forse, e nella realtà di altri, lo capisco, capisci pure tu però che nella mia realtà, e in quella di altri ancora, magari non esiste.
Se si parla di amore e rispetto, tra persone di pari sensibilità, maturità e onestà, non dovrebbe essere necessario raggiungerli con forzosi aggiustamenti, ma dovrebbero essere spontanei, naturali.
Non si dovrebbero fare "concessioni" per evitare menzogne.  
Non bisognerebbe allentare il guinzaglio... perchè il guinzaglio non dovrebbe proprio esserci!


----------



## Massone (19 Novembre 2011)

raga' qua mi sa che state inneggiando all'ipocrisia generale; ma come si fa a stare tranquilli quando sai che il tuo partner invece di stare con te e' uscito per andare a scopare(diciamo le cose per come si chiamano) con un'altro!
Mentre tu te ne resti a casa a leggerti un bel libro dalla storia a lieto fine ma va va... 
E' poi ricordate almenoche' uno non va con una escort a pagamento, per poter andare con un partner(normale)c'e' voluto un coinvolgimento iniziale e quindi tempo ed altro che ha sottratto al partner ufficiale.
Per non parlare poi  del coinvolgimento sentimentale che ne conviene dopo il sesso quindi non raccontiamoci ballee....


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> raga' qua mi sa che state inneggiando all'ipocrisia generale; ma come si fa a stare tranquilli quando sai che il tuo partner invece di stare con te e' uscito per andare a scopare(diciamo le cose per come si chiamano) con un'altro!
> Mentre tu te ne resti a casa a leggerti un bel libro dalla storia a lieto fine ma va va...
> E' poi ricordate almenoche' uno non va con una escort a pagamento, per poter andare con un partner(normale)c'e' voluto un coinvolgimento iniziale e quindi tempo ed altro che ha sottratto al partner ufficiale.
> Per non parlare poi  del coinvolgimento sentimentale che ne conviene dopo il sesso quindi non raccontiamoci ballee....



Agente 0007 con licenza di tradire ah ah ah ah stanno veramente attaccate al bombola del gas


Ma dove e' finita la dignita'?

Cosa insegneranno ai figli e le figlie ih ih ih e i "valori" in fondo al cesso?


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Novembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> raga' qua mi sa che state inneggiando all'ipocrisia generale; *ma come si fa *a stare tranquilli quando sai che il tuo partner invece di stare con te e' uscito per andare a scopare(diciamo le cose per come si chiamano) con un'altro!
> Mentre tu te ne resti a casa a leggerti un bel libro dalla storia a lieto fine ma va va...
> E' poi ricordate almenoche' uno non va con una escort a pagamento, per poter andare con un partner(normale)c'e' voluto un coinvolgimento iniziale e quindi tempo ed altro che ha sottratto al partner ufficiale.
> Per non parlare poi  del coinvolgimento sentimentale che ne conviene dopo il sesso quindi non raccontiamoci ballee....


non saprei; per me funziona.
Ciao, vado a leggere l'ultimo libro di sophie kinsella


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> io definirei coppia "libera" ogni coppia in cui la personalità di ognuno è pienamente rispettata, nella libertà, soddisfazione e rispetto di tutti. In questo senso, anche la più "tradizionale" delle coppie potrebbe essere "libera" nel mio modo di pensiero, qualora fossero regole veramente vissute e volute.
> Al contrario, una coppia "libera" in cui la donna mugugna perchè è costretta a fare sempre lei tutto in casa, non sarebbe libera affatto, ma anzi costretta in comportamenti stereotipati e non accettati realmente.


La coppia libera così come la intendi tu è come dovrebbe essere ogni coppia. Non sono così le coppie? La donna che mugugna la smetterebbe se il marito l'aiutasse, e perlomeno mugugna, esprime il proprio disagio. Non va a cercare consolazione dall'amante.


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se io accetto il fatto che lui si possa concedere una scappatella ogni tanto, di una botta e via s'intende (e bada bene: ho detto ogni tanto) non è perché la paura di perderlo è tale da farmi accettare una cosa del genere.
> Come sarebbe possibile? Non sono a questo livello, ho la mia dignità come tutti.
> E' "semplicemente" perché la cosa non mi turba e non mi sconvolge, lo considero un gioco e niente più.
> Chiamalo appagamento di un istinto, distrazione, goliardata...questo è per me.
> ...


Cosa vuol dire ogni tanto? Una volta al mese? E se si scopasse la tua migliore amica? Tanto è una botta e via, dove starebbe il problema. Tu a casa a cucinare e lui in motel con l'amante...


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2011)

Poi davvero il fatto di essere genitori non vi tocca minimamente? Avete delle figlie? Insegnerete a loro questo? Vi vorrei sincere però.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire ogni tanto? Una volta al mese? E se si scopasse la tua migliore amica? Tanto è una botta e via, dove starebbe il problema. Tu a casa a cucinare e lui in motel con l'amante...


Lei a casa/ufficio a fare miss Moneypenny, l' irreprensibile segretaria di James Bond


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lei a casa/ufficio a fare miss Moneypenny, l' irreprensibile segretaria di James Bond


Certo, magari tiene anche i contatti sull'agenda, sia mai che il marito dovesse fare casini coi nomi o i numeri di telefono 
Anche questo è amore...


----------



## elena_ (19 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, Kay, capisco che la faccenda si faccia difficile.
> Se io accetto il fatto che lui si possa concedere una scappatella ogni tanto, di una botta e via s'intende (e bada bene: ho detto ogni tanto) non è perché la paura di perderlo è tale da farmi accettare una cosa del genere.
> Come sarebbe possibile? Non sono a questo livello, ho la mia dignità come tutti.
> E' "semplicemente" perché la cosa non mi turba e non mi sconvolge, lo considero un gioco e niente più.
> ...


Diletta, ma sei proprio tu?
Un gioco?
Che te ne importa a te?
Del suo amore hai la prova?
Forma mentale?
Se lui lo avesse saputo prima?
Mi pare che, quando sei arrivata qui e hai cominciato a raccontare la tua storia, questa non fosse affatto la tua forma mentis...era un'altra Diletta che scriveva quei post, non eri tu. Sei cambiata perché eri tu che non sapevi di essere così prima d'ora. Allora, va a finire, che dovresti ringraziare tuo marito che ti ha fatto scoprire di essere così...ti ha fatto scoprire una nuova Diletta, una nuova parte di te che tu stessa non conoscevi. E lui nemmeno...o forse lui sì. 

Ma quanto sono bravi a imambolarci e a rimbambinirci questi nostri uomini...


----------



## lunaiena (19 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Poi davvero il fatto di essere genitori non vi tocca minimamente? Avete delle figlie? Insegnerete a loro questo? Vi vorrei sincere però.


Hai figli insegni cos'e la vita nn come viverla ..
Nn puoi insegnare ad amare perché per te amare e quello..
Nasciamo vuoti e per me sarebbe più giusto riempire questo vuoto con esperienze nn con parole ..


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Hai figli insegni cos'e la vita nn come viverla ..
> Nn puoi insegnare ad amare perché per te amare e quello..
> Nasciamo vuoti e per me sarebbe più giusto riempire questo vuoto con esperienze nn con parole ..


Quindi l'esperienza è quella di formare una famiglia e scoparsi chi si vuole? Proviamo a modificare la domanda, auspichereste per le vostre figlie una vita di coppia come la vostra?


----------



## elena_ (19 Novembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Carissima,
> io sò che tu lo accetteresti perchè lo ami e perchè pensi che ne valga la pena, non perchè sei sottomessa o perchè hai paura di perderlo. Lo accetti perchè sai che lui ti ama e perchè pensi che qualche avventura sessuale non possa scalfire il vostro solido rapporto, i vostri sentimenti. E questo lo trovo intelligente e sensato.
> Il mio unico dubbio è che alla prova dei fatti tu riesca a vivere il nuovo stato di cose serenamente.
> Ma come dici questo è un esperimento, e non sappiamo quale sarà l'esito.
> ...


Mah...francamente secondo me Diletta non ha paura di perderlo, ma è terrorizzata solo dall'idea e non vuole ammetterlo.


----------



## elena_ (19 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Niko, a dire il vero ti ha già risposto splendidamente Nausicaa.
> Magari provo ad aggiungere qualcosa.
> Sai bene che gli istinti si comandano, eccome, li comandi tu, come mio marito e come tutti (altrimenti sarebbe un caos totale, e, aggiungo, un trombicidio micidiale!), passami la battuta.
> Quindi, mi aspetto dal marito che continui a controllare i suoi istinti, come avrà fatto sicuramente, riuscendoci bene o male, fino ad ora.
> ...


Ok. Qui mi taccio.
Contenta tu...


----------



## lunaiena (19 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Quindi l'esperienza è quella di formare una famiglia e scoparsi chi si vuole? Proviamo a modificare la domanda, auspichereste per le vostre figlie una vita di coppia come la vostra?


A parte che nella mia vita e tutto ok...
Io dico sempre du fare quello che più pare e piace solo di ricordarsi che la persona che ci perde o ci guadagna di più e l'interessata...

Poi se si vuole scopare chi gli pare ma saranno affari suoi no..

Oddio o forse dovrò insegnarle di nn andare con una donna perché nn e normale...
A no meno male su questo ci si e gia evoluti...


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2011)

*proibire l'omosessuoalita'*



lunapiena ha detto:


> A parte che nella mia vita e tutto ok...
> Io dico sempre du fare quello che più pare e piace solo di ricordarsi che la persona che ci perde o ci guadagna di più e l'interessata...
> 
> Poi se si vuole scopare chi gli pare ma saranno affari suoi no..
> ...


--dovrò insegnarle di nn andare con una donna perché nn e normale...--

che strana morale, seguire il cuore NO, povera generazione futura 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dk9sRaCGXbA


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> --dovrò insegnarle di nn andare con una donna perché nn e normale...--
> 
> che strana morale, seguire il cuore NO, povera generazione futura
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dk9sRaCGXbA


credo che fosse ironica


----------



## Diletta (19 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ussignur, il motivo per il quale la società ha richiesto l'esclusività sessuale... ti rimando a "matrimonio e morale" di  Bertrand Russell del 1929, vecchiotto ma ancora attuale seconod me.
> 
> Direi che se una manciata di coppie reinventa regole più adatte a sè, la società non crollerà.
> 
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (19 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> --dovrò insegnarle di nn andare con una donna perché nn e normale...--
> 
> che strana morale, seguire il cuore NO, povera generazione futura
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dk9sRaCGXbA



Ehm ...
Leggi meglio... si era ironica...


----------



## Diletta (19 Novembre 2011)

Non Regis ha detto:


> Ma tu ci credi davvero a quello che hai scritto?
> Sopravvenuta esigenza, proposte, accordo, libera uscita... c'è anche un notaio che verbalizza?
> Scusami, ma l'immagine è tristissima e credo te ne renda conto anche tu.
> 
> ...



Ti ricordo che sto parlando della mia situazione personale e non mi permetto davvero di entrare nel merito della tua realtà, che tu dici essere diversa dalla mia, e non ho motivi per dubitarlo.
Le tue sono senza dubbio parole molto belle e ad effetto, ma sono piene di retorica.
La vita di coppia non è solo magia ed incanto edulcorati. Anzi, nel contesto matrimoniale spesso accade che la coppia stessa venga sopraffatta dai mille problemi quotidiani e cessi di essere coltivata al meglio dagli stessi componenti, che possono anche avere dei momenti di distacco e di disagio, nonostante continuino ad amarsi. 
Non è sempre tutto rose e fiori.
E' proprio in queste fasi che si misura il legame che c'è e la sua forza impegnandosi per cercare le soluzioni giuste per risolvere un momento critico, e lo si fa per il bene comune, non per soddisfare un bisogno egoistico di uno soltanto.
Le menzogne ci sono, purtroppo, insieme alle deviazioni di percorso, e nessuno ne è esentato, perché nessuno a questo mondo è perfetto.
Io odio le menzogne, e spero tanto che mio marito me le risparmi ora che ha capito come sono fatta e come la penso.


----------



## elena_ (19 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti ricordo che sto parlando della mia situazione personale e non mi permetto davvero di entrare nel merito della tua realtà, che tu dici essere diversa dalla mia, e non ho motivi per dubitarlo.
> Le tue sono senza dubbio parole molto belle e ad effetto, ma sono piene di retorica.
> La vita di coppia non è solo magia ed incanto edulcorati. Anzi, nel contesto matrimoniale spesso accade che la coppia stessa venga sopraffatta dai mille problemi quotidiani e cessi di essere coltivata al meglio dagli stessi componenti, che possono anche avere dei momenti di distacco e di disagio, nonostante continuino ad amarsi.
> Non è sempre tutto rose e fiori.
> ...


Perdonami Diletta, ma in ciò che scrivi trovo un non so che di artefatto, non spontaneo, forzato, e trovo ciò che descrivi un tantino sbilanciato a favore di tuo marito....ecco, te l'ho detto.

...Forse perché anche ciò che sto vivendo è un tantino sbilanciato?


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Poi davvero il fatto di essere genitori non vi tocca minimamente? Avete delle figlie? Insegnerete a loro questo? Vi vorrei sincere però.


"questo" cosa?
A essere sincere, a non accettare supinamente regole non sentite, a cercare, cercare la persona adatta a loro e a non sottomettersi a una vita che non è fatta per loro?
A non mentire, a non ingananre, a costruire con tutte le loro forze, a qualunque costo personale, una coppia in cui si sentano, loro e i loro compagni, libere e appagate?
Questo intendi? Spero di sì, di insegnarle questo.

mi ricordo un post di Amoremio, raccontava di quando sua figlia le disse che lei, da grande, non avrebbe fatto la'more con solo una persona  e raccontava di come ne seguì una discussione tra madre e figlia sul rispetto, la sincerità, etc... sul seguire quello che si crede senza ingannare e senza farsi sconti... era un bellissimo, bellissimo post.

Ah, se intendi a che età le sbatterò in faccia che la madre fa questo e quello... non so esattamente se sono fatti suoi. Nel senso, non avrebbe mai saputo quali fossero le pratiche sessuali tra me e suo padre, non vedo perchè prenderla da parte a 5-6-7-8-9-10-15-18 anni e dirle figlia mia a tua madre piace questo e quello.

Immagino che, se -anzi quando- un giorno, grandicella, verrà a dire a me come a Amoremio sua figlia, i suoi dubbi sulla coppia, le parlerò sinceramente di quello in cui credo, evitando di dire chi come dove quanto spesso, non essendo fatti suoi.
Almeno penso questo ora.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Poi davvero il fatto di essere genitori non vi tocca minimamente? Avete delle figlie? Insegnerete a loro questo? Vi vorrei sincere però.


"questo" cosa?
A essere sincere, a non accettare supinamente regole non sentite, a cercare, cercare la persona adatta a loro e a non sottomettersi a una vita che non è fatta per loro?
A non mentire, a non ingananre, a costruire con tutte le loro forze, a qualunque costo personale, una coppia in cui si sentano, loro e i loro compagni, libere e appagate?
Questo intendi? Spero di sì, di insegnarle questo.

mi ricordo un post di Amoremio, raccontava di quando sua figlia le disse che lei, da grande, non avrebbe fatto la'more con solo una persona  e raccontava di come ne seguì una discussione tra madre e figlia sul rispetto, la sincerità, etc... sul seguire quello che si crede senza ingannare e senza farsi sconti... era un bellissimo, bellissimo post.

Ah, se intendi a che età le sbatterò in faccia che la madre fa questo e quello... non so esattamente se sono fatti suoi. Nel senso, non avrebbe mai saputo quali fossero le pratiche sessuali tra me e suo padre, non vedo perchè prenderla da parte a 5-6-7-8-9-10-15-18 anni e dirle figlia mia a tua madre piace questo e quello.

Immagino che, se -anzi quando- un giorno, grandicella, verrà a dire a me come a Amoremio sua figlia, i suoi dubbi sulla coppia, le parlerò sinceramente di quello in cui credo, evitando di dire chi come dove quanto spesso, non essendo fatti suoi.
Almeno penso questo ora.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Quindi l'esperienza è quella di formare una famiglia e scoparsi chi si vuole? Proviamo a modificare la domanda, auspichereste per le vostre figlie una vita di coppia come la vostra?


Lo sai, credo, che sono separata. Non le augurerei un matrimonio come il mio.
ma sinceramente, una vita di coppia come quella che descrivo e cerco, sì, senza dubbio, se fosse nelle sue corde sì.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico c'e'un'invasione di maestre....combattile,,,e vinci,,dopo torno a vedere se serve aiuto....ma  sono sicuro che non ne avrai bisogno.....gatto a nove code di brutto..viva la gnocca,semper et intensa tu quoque ignis,,,traduci mo invurne'


Ma taci xd taci....a sto giro una terribile imboscata...ho passato guarda una di quelle notti che non ti dico...guarda...un malefizio...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Un uomo che per credere di essere grande scopa tutte le donne che può mi fa invece pena...


Ma nooooooooo...
Lo fa per pratica ed esercizio eh?
E' un piccolo gnomo saltellante che dice...ohi anca mi so bon ciavare, ehi anca mi so bon ciavare...
Lo fa perchè è convinto di essere il peggiore amante del mondo...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io non sono democratico..ma fascista e tiranno..ahahahaha
> me lo sarei meritato tesoro....mi avrebbe ricambiato per tutte le cavolate che faccio...dal momento che cuckold non sono mi dispiacerebbe....certo che sarenne cosi',donna di classe,elegante,mica con i tunisini asfaltatori...la conosco bene sai


AHAHAHAHAAH...se te sente Stermì...AHAHAHAHAHAAHAH


----------



## contepinceton (19 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E perchè mai tua moglie dovrebbe pagare   un prezzo così alto per avere sposato un uomo tanto mediocre ed insulso?


Semplice se fosse stata intelligente...eeeh...non mi avrebbe sposato no?
Ognuno fa i suoi calcoli eh?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2011)

:carneval:





elena_ ha detto:


> Diletta, ma sei proprio tu?
> Un gioco?
> Che te ne importa a te?
> Del suo amore hai la prova?
> ...


DOnna zitta....xd...:carneval::carneval:
[video=youtube;OKfCNmPKqww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKfCNmPKqww&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Hai figli insegni cos'e la vita nn come viverla ..
> Nn puoi insegnare ad amare perché per te amare e quello..
> Nasciamo vuoti e per me sarebbe più giusto riempire questo vuoto con esperienze nn con parole ..


Guarda una vita infame...passata a togliermi seghe dalla testa...
Sai una cosa...
Ogni giorno alla luce di nuovi fatti ed esperienze, scopri che cose in cui hai miseramente creduto...
Erano false!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Quindi l'esperienza è quella di formare una famiglia e scoparsi chi si vuole? Proviamo a modificare la domanda, auspichereste per le vostre figlie una vita di coppia come la vostra?


scoparsi chi si vuole...
Mah...uno può volere finchè gli pare...dall'altra parte ci deve essere una certa disponibilità no?


----------



## elena_ (20 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> DOnna zitta....xd...:carneval::carneval:
> [video=youtube;OKfCNmPKqww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKfCNmPKqww&feature=related[/video]


Conte, tu mostri sempre l'altra faccia della medaglia.
Certo questi uomini sono così bravi a rimbambinirci e imbambolarci perché noi donne siamo assai più brave di loro a farci rimambinire e imbambolare.
eh già...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Conte, tu mostri sempre l'altra faccia della medaglia.
> Certo questi uomini sono così bravi a rimbambinirci e imbambolarci perché noi donne siamo assai più brave di loro a farci rimambinire e imbambolare.
> eh già...


Donna e che cosa bisogna fare pur di farci perdonare?
Ognuno ha le sue strategie...


----------



## Diletta (20 Novembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> raga' qua mi sa che state inneggiando all'ipocrisia generale; ma come si fa a stare tranquilli quando sai che il tuo partner invece di stare con te e' uscito per andare a scopare(diciamo le cose per come si chiamano) con un'altro!
> Mentre tu te ne resti a casa a leggerti un bel libro dalla storia a lieto fine ma va va...
> *E' poi ricordate almenoche' uno non va con una escort a pagamento, per poter andare con un partner(normale)c'e' voluto un coinvolgimento iniziale e quindi tempo ed altro che ha sottratto al partner ufficiale.
> Per non parlare poi  del coinvolgimento sentimentale che ne conviene dopo il sesso quindi non raccontiamoci ballee....[/QUO*TE]
> ...


----------



## Diletta (20 Novembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Diletta, ma sei proprio tu?
> Un gioco?
> Che te ne importa a te?
> Del suo amore hai la prova?
> ...



Elena, ti posso dire che sono sempre la stessa di quando sono intervenuta la prima volta. 
Forse tu ricorderai soltanto le mie parole piene di dolore e tormento, tutte vere e sentite, ma già durante la discussione che ne seguì io sollevai questo tema e avanzai una simile proposta, scatenando le ire e le derisioni dei benpensanti.
Questa è sostanzialmente la mia forma mentis, una forma latente che ha preso forma dopo la tempesta che è scoppiata in casa mia, e soprattutto in seguito al percorso che abbiamo, e stiamo facendo io e mio marito.
Sempre per il bene comune e nell'interesse del matrimonio.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2011)

*Ohi ohi ohi ma cosa sentono le mie orecchie*

Cosa non si accetta per un posto caldo :-(

Io sono liberamente incatenato ad una storia d'amore,la amo con tutto il mio cuore.
E con tutto il mio cuore la amero' quando scopera' con un altro.
A testa bassa andrei via  perche' non sarei in grado di sopportare tanto dolore,dovrei salvarmi se non voglio morire,scapperei per non rovinare veramente e totalmente tutto cio' che è stato.

Cosidero l'amore libera',non obbligo nessuno a rimanere con me,non obbligo nessuno a cambiare la sua natura,non obbligo nessuno a pensarla come me a ricambiare cio' che l'amore mi porta a "dare",non obbligo nessuno ad aver fretta,preferisco lasciar il tempo di capire.

Ma non so rassegnarmi,l'altra meta' della mela esiste e prima o poi ci troveremo!!!
Ho provato a costruire dei pezzi di mela ma,alla fine,ho capito che erano imitazioni,talvolta fatte bene con tanti puntini in comune ma pur sempre imitazioni.

Ora non costruisco piu' pezzi di mela,sono in grado di capire i falsi e non mi interessano,il mio obbiettivo è trovare l'autentico,l'unico rarissimo pezzo di cui faccio parte,perche' siamo pezzi trasportati nel tempo,divisi,ma prima o poi ci troveremo perche' cosi' io ,sono un essere a meta' e tutto il resto ,non conta.
Anzi mi fa sentire vuoto.
Tutti i giorni mi impegno per essere migliore,riempio la mia vita di sfumature,passioni,vivo libero e felice,le tentazioni mi passano accanto spesso,sono li sempre a tediarmi,ma mi fanno sorridere.Resisterne mi piace e mi fa sentire un Uomo migliore un po unico e raro.E rido quando lei mi dice che sono bello e che mi guardano,sorrido quando immagino quel viso geloso,che non sempre posso vedere.
E sono fiero di lei,la stimo quando so che non mi tradirebbe perche' non ne' avrebbe il coraggio,la voglia.
Si talvolta non vivo,ma non perche' le sto vicino;non vivo perche' non posso starle vicino come vorrei,allora vivo a meta'.
I giorni passano e lei si fa sempre piu' bella...


Ecco io amo una persona.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2011)

*Ho dimenticato di scrivere*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cosa non si accetta per un posto caldo :-(
> 
> Io sono liberamente incatenato ad una storia d'amore,la amo con tutto il mio cuore.
> E con tutto il mio cuore la amero' quando scopera' con un altro.
> ...


CIAO DA BLU


----------



## Fabry (20 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai piena ragione su quanto hai detto.
> Le escort sono la scelta migliore per chi desidera "provare" un'altra donna (e non facciamo gli ipocriti, cari maschietti, sapete benissimo che è un desiderio di tutti voi).
> Però c'è anche la possibilità di avere un'avventura che comincia e termina nell'arco di una notte, con un impiego di tempo ridotto al minimo (quasi inesistente).
> E per quanto mi è stato riferito dagli esperti, sono proprio le donne oggigiorno che vogliono arrivare subito al sodo.
> Pazzesco, ma è così.



Tutti ?  Scusami ma stai generalizzando, mollti forse ma non tutti...


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cosa non si accetta per un posto caldo :-(
> 
> Io sono liberamente incatenato ad una storia d'amore,la amo con tutto il mio cuore.
> E con tutto il mio cuore la amero' quando scopera' con un altro.
> ...


Sono sentimenti bellissimi, e mi fanno sorridere, perchè l'amore quando lo vedo in giro mi rende sempre più felice 

Non serviva la prima frase ma tant'è, pazienza


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2011)

*Sai Nausi*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono sentimenti bellissimi, e mi fanno sorridere, perchè l'amore quando lo vedo in giro mi rende sempre più felice
> 
> Non serviva la prima frase ma tant'è, pazienza



Non fraintendermi,per posto caldo intendevo il letto,la casa e via via, veramente.

Maliziosetta ;-)


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2011)

*ero io*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non fraintendermi,per posto caldo intendevo il letto,la casa e via via, veramente.
> 
> Maliziosetta ;-)




ciao blu


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non fraintendermi,per posto caldo intendevo il letto,la casa e via via, veramente.
> 
> Maliziosetta ;-)


Hahahah!!! Ma no, non mi era venuto in mente alcun doppio senso fisico!
Mi riferivo proprio a casa abitudini etc... e all'idea che certe cose si facciano per comodità e non per amore.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2011)

*Bhe'*



Diletta ha detto:


> E per quanto mi è stato riferito dagli esperti, sono proprio le donne oggigiorno che vogliono arrivare subito al sodo.
> Pazzesco, ma è così.


Partire dal sodo non mi dispiace anzi ;-),se c'è un qualcosa che ti trasporta molto emotivamente, da li poi si parteeeeee!!!

D'altra parte non amo i giri di parole.

ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2011)

*Allora*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hahahah!!! Ma no, non mi era venuto in mente alcun doppio senso fisico!
> Mi riferivo proprio a casa abitudini etc... e all'idea che certe cose si facciano per comodità e non per amore.


Maliziosetto ;-)

Ciao

p.s si,se sei stanchissima ed ai male alle gambe meglio una sedia scomoda che una sedia immaginaria.(io preferirei sedermi in terra ;-)

blu


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Maliziosetto ;-)
> 
> Ciao
> 
> ...


Io sono stata inginocchiata sui ceci, mi sono alzata e me ne sono andata.

Io trovo comodissime le sedie ergonomiche.
Altri le trovano come strumenti di tortura.

Per me è semplicemente questo.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Maliziosetto ;-)
> 
> Ciao
> 
> ...



He he he


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2011)

*raccontami*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io sono stata inginocchiata sui ceci, mi sono alzata e me ne sono andata.
> 
> Io trovo comodissime le sedie ergonomiche.
> Altri le trovano come strumenti di tortura.
> ...


Quali sono le sedie ergonomiche ?!


blu


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quali sono le sedie ergonomiche ?!
> 
> 
> blu


volevo metterti qualche link ma farei pubblicità... digita sedia ergonomica su google, vedrai. Io cmq le trovo fantastiche davvero.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2011)

*scusate l'ot*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> volevo metterti qualche link ma farei pubblicità... digita sedia ergonomica su google, vedrai. Io cmq le trovo fantastiche davvero.



Viste,le trovo piacevoli,sembrano essere comode.



ciao


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2011)

*Dimenticavo Nausica*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Viste,le trovo piacevoli,sembrano essere comode.
> 
> 
> 
> ciao


Ho riaccaso il pc appositamente per dirti: sembrano comode quelle sedie.
Architettate,appunto, per stare comodi...




ciao blu


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho riaccaso il pc appositamente per dirti: sembrano comode quelle sedie.
> Architettate,appunto, per stare comodi...
> 
> ciao blu


yep.
Pensate per la comodità nonostante esistesse già la sedia tradizionale.

E c'è chi non le tollera. E chi le ama. Idem le sedie tradizionali, i tatami giapponesi, la terra battuta, i tappeti...


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Novembre 2011)

guarda, io capisco in realtà il fastidio profondo che da chi propugna idee diametralmente opposte alle nostre. Oppure che *sembrano* diametralmente opposte, perchè l'unica cosa che nella mia idea di amore e coppia che non collima con quella tradizionale è una sessualità portata anche fuori dalla coppia.

Ma quello che mi importa ora è: essere felice. E non ingannare nessuno, perseguire una vita trasparente.
Magari mi accorgerò un giorno che sono strana io, malata, che sono fuori di testa.
Con tutta la lucidità che ho in questo momento, però, la strada che voglio percorrere è quella che credo sia giusta. Per me. Tutto qui. Non inneggio all'amore libero generalizzato, io credo profondamente nella coppia, e credo altrettanto profondamente che ci siano persone che non tradiranno mai.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2011)

*OK ok*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> guarda, io capisco in realtà il fastidio profondo che da chi propugna idee diametralmente opposte alle nostre. Oppure che *sembrano* diametralmente opposte, perchè l'unica cosa che nella mia idea di amore e coppia che non collima con quella tradizionale è una sessualità portata anche fuori dalla coppia.
> 
> Ma quello che mi importa ora è: essere felice. E non ingannare nessuno, perseguire una vita trasparente.
> Magari mi accorgerò un giorno che sono strana io, malata, che sono fuori di testa.
> Con tutta la lucidità che ho in questo momento, però, la strada che voglio percorrere è quella che credo sia giusta. Per me. Tutto qui. Non inneggio all'amore libero generalizzato, io credo profondamente nella coppia, e credo altrettanto profondamente che ci siano persone che non tradiranno mai.


Guarda parlare e scambiare idee con persone è molto interessante e serve per comprendere.
I tuoi discorsi qui servono tanto come quelli opposti.
Seno' sai che noia he...
Una domanda,una sola domanda ancora:

-Cos'è che ti spinge a cercare questa sessualita' altrove,lontano dal tuo compagno ? 
Quali emozioni e cosa ti trasporta ?Da cosa sei incuriosita?


He sono gia' tre...

Grazie



Ciao blu


----------



## Diletta (20 Novembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Perdonami Diletta, ma in ciò che scrivi trovo un non so che di artefatto, non spontaneo, forzato, e trovo ciò che descrivi un tantino sbilanciato a favore di tuo marito....ecco, te l'ho detto.
> 
> ...Forse perché anche ciò che sto vivendo è un tantino sbilanciato?



Non ti preoccupare Elena, forse sarà come dici tu, un tantino sbilanciato, non lo so ancora per certo.
Come ripeto, stiamo cercando un modo nuovo di vivere la coppia, e questo modo deve soddisfare ENTRAMBI.
Siamo in cammino.....
Quello che so è che non può più funzionare il sistema di prima, troppe cose sono cambiate dal terremoto che ha sconvolto e ha distrutto un equilibrio che durava da anni e anni.
Sono consapevole della difficoltà di tale impresa, dovuta anche agli anni trascorsi, in cui non avevamo mai affrontato temi del genere, ritenendo che a noi, anzi, a me, non avrebbero mai interessato da vicino.
Ed è qui che mi sbagliavo, peccando in ingenuità all'idea che fino a che avremmo vissuto una intimità fisica appagante non ci sarebbero stati desideri di evasione.
Invece, la bomba è scoppiata lo stesso, prendendo come pretesto una fase di leggera crisi fra noi.
A questo punto mi sono trovata ad un bivio: 
cosa voglio fare del mio matrimonio?
E' da salvare o da buttare?
Posso pensare di vivere ancora con lui, ora che è finalmente leale come volevo?
Posso reggere a tutta questa verità scomoda?
Sì, la verità spesso è scomoda, ingombrante e impegnativa, richiede grande coraggio e forza d'animo.
Io dico sempre che non è per tutti la verità.
Avrei potuto fare come molte: provare a voltare pagina cercando il perdono da elargire al marito, ma con la condizione imposta di non sgarrare mai più nella vita, pena la condanna.
Io ho scelto l'altro percorso: quello di capire il perché è successo questo, quello di fare un lavoro interiore enorme e faticoso per me e per lui, che ha il compito (scabroso) di farmi comprendere la sua mente per quanto mi è possibile.
E soprattutto quello di trovare insieme la soluzione ai problemi che potranno ripresentarsi in futuro.
La soluzione va trovata per evitare che questi possano minare il nostro matrimonio e la nostra unione, perché quando c'è un problema, e nel nostro caso c'è, va affrontato con decisione e risolto.
Non posso far finta che non esista....non più perché ormai non si può tornare indietro.
E a questo punto non voglio neanche tornare indietro per essere di nuovo nell'oblìo.
E' toccato a me: la musica è partita...quindi balliamo


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Guarda parlare e scambiare idee con persone è molto interessante e serve per comprendere.
> I tuoi discorsi qui servono tanto come quelli opposti.
> Seno' sai che noia he...
> Una domanda,una sola domanda ancora:
> ...


Intanto, cercare non cerco.
Facciamo così, descrivo l'ipotetica situazione che mi porterebbe a.

Sono socievole, mi capita spesso di incrociare persone nuove, femmine e maschi, e di scambiare quattro chiacchiere. Tali chiacchiere al 90% finiscono lì. In qualche caso, sia femminile che maschile, portano a una maggiore conoscenza, che di nuovo al 90% si conclude alla svelta, e in pochissimi casi continua.

Immagina uno di questi casi, con un maschio. Lo incontro, che so, alla fermata dell'autobus, o al bar, o chissà dove, ci si scambia qualche battuta, ci si trova simpatici, intriganti, lo sguardo è esplicito, il sorriso invitante...
Mi sento lusingata, e non solo, sono attratta. Chissà come bacia, chissà come tocca, chissà come fa tutte quelle cose. Chissà se il suo essere così spigliato ha riscontro... chissà com'è fatto... 
C'è il desiderio di scoprire, e di fare continuare quelle sensazioni eccitanti che sto provando.
Il primo tocco di una mano estranea ha una carica di eccitazione estremamente intensa.
Mi invita a bere qualcosa? Bè, accetto... 
Beviamo, e se il desiderio cresce, se c'è il luogo e tutto... vado.
Altrimenti, magari se mi irrita in qualcosa nel mentre, chiudo in qualche modo, saluto e via.

Ancora altro caso?
mettiamo anche un uomo che vedo e conosco da tempo. Un collega? Un uomo che cmq incontro di frequente? Magari non l'ho notato per molto tempo, ma a un certo punto mi accorgo di piccoli gesti galanti.. di nuovo -se mi piace ovviamente- ne provo piacere per l'effetto che ho fatto a una persona, e le mie fantasie -sempre se mi piace- mi dipingono situazioni eccitanti, che a loro volta accrescono il mio desiderio.
Se una sera si va tutti al cinema e putacaso capita che io e lui si sia da soli perchè gli altri hanno dato buca... (mi è successo davvero! Ma con un uomo che non desideravo assolutamente  )

Stiamo parlando di situazioni che possono o meno presentarsi. Non certo di cacce all'ultimo uomo. Parlo di desideri che certo non mi fanno morire schiantata se non li soddisfo. Ma che risultano estremamente più gestibili (per me, personalmente, nel mio caso) nel momento in  cui non sono un tabù.

Dipenderà anche dal grado di "vitalità" -chiamiamola così? che sento in un dato periodo... da quanto desiderio in generale sento.. dal periodo dell'anno (ah la primavera  )
Dipenderà anche da quello che sto facendo... è un mese che il mio uomo è all'estero? bè...
Proprio quella settimana c'è il suo compleanno, o voglio festeggiare una cosa importante della sua/nostra vita? In ogni istante sto pensando a come organizzare una festa che lo riempia di sorpresa e delizia, e tempo per altro non ne ho, e nessuna eccitazione vale quella di immaginare gli occhi del mio amore che si accendono guardando cosa ho preparato per lui...


----------



## Buscopann (20 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Intanto, cercare non cerco.
> Facciamo così, descrivo l'ipotetica situazione che mi porterebbe a.
> 
> Sono socievole, mi capita spesso di incrociare persone nuove, femmine e maschi, e di scambiare quattro chiacchiere. Tali chiacchiere al 90% finiscono lì. In qualche caso, sia femminile che maschile, portano a una maggiore conoscenza, che di nuovo al 90% si conclude alla svelta, e in pochissimi casi continua.
> ...


Io non escludo assolutamente l'idea di coppia aperta, anzi ho spesso sostenuto che separare l'esclusività sessuale da quella sentimentale ridurrebbe drasticamente il rischio di mentirsi e, di conseguenza, di tradire.
Però gli esempi che hai fatto tu mi fanno un po' sorridere Nausicaa. La coppia comporta anche un impegno e delle responsabilità. Non si può seguire le proprie emozioni ogni volta (o quaisi) che ci si presenta una situazione intrigante. La responsabilità di essere in coppia impone in primo luogo la NON esclusione del partner nella nostra intimità..sia si facciano le cose in due...sia che si facciano in altro modo ;-)
Ci deve essere comunque un coinvolgimento dell'altra persona, che non può limitarsi solo a dire semplicemente la verità :" sai caro..oggi mi sono fatto una trombata pazzesca con quel tipo conosciuto alla fermata del tram..E tu? Com'è andata con la russa rimorchiata quando eri via per lavoro?"
Questa non è una coppia. E' un nucleo familiare di persone che si fanno sostanzialmente i cazzi loro, perché non si tratta di giochi che coinvolgono i due componenti della coppia. Qui c'è uno che di volta in volta si fa i fatti suoi e poi lo va a dire all'altro. Mi sembra solo un grande compromesso per assecondare i propri istinti senza dover mentire al partner.

Buscopann


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2011)

*grazie della risposta*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Intanto, cercare non cerco.
> Facciamo così, descrivo l'ipotetica situazione che mi porterebbe a.
> 
> Sono socievole, mi capita spesso di incrociare persone nuove, femmine e maschi, e di scambiare quattro chiacchiere. Tali chiacchiere al 90% finiscono lì. In qualche caso, sia femminile che maschile, portano a una maggiore conoscenza, che di nuovo al 90% si conclude alla svelta, e in pochissimi casi continua.
> ...


Mettiamo il primo caso.
Lui dopo il bar ti invita a seguirlo a casa sua,in albergo,in macchina,insomma in un posto dove potete rimanere voi due.
Cosi' non resisti a quella passione che ti travolge e ci stai,anche bene.
Ti riporta al punto di partenza tu come ti senti ?
Come pensi di comportarti con lui(ipotetico ?)?
Quando torni a casa dal tuo compagno come ti comporti?

Guarda Nausica leggerti è molto interessante ,ma ti è capitato cio' che descrivi o piu' semplicemente è un cio' che vorresti fare?
Ovvero ,possono essere pensieri comprensibili che talvolta capitano alle persone vive,penso sia normale.Ma tra dire e il fare ;-)

ciao blu


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Novembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io non escludo assolutamente l'idea di coppia aperta, anzi ho spesso sostenuto che separare l'esclusività sessuale da quella sentimentale ridurrebbe drasticamente il rischio di mentirsi e, di conseguenza, di tradire.
> Però gli esempi che hai fatto tu mi fanno un po' sorridere Nausicaa. La coppia comporta anche un impegno e delle responsabilità. Non si può seguire le proprie emozioni ogni volta (o quaisi) che ci si presenta una situazione intrigante. La responsabilità di essere in coppia impone in primo luogo la NON esclusione del partner nella nostra intimità..sia si facciano le cose in due...sia che si facciano in altro modo ;-)
> Ci deve essere comunque un coinvolgimento dell'altra persona, che non può limitarsi solo a dire semplicemente la verità :" sai caro..oggi mi sono fatto una trombata pazzesca con quel tipo conosciuto alla fermata del tram..E tu? Com'è andata con la russa rimorchiata quando eri via per lavoro?"
> Questa non è una coppia. E' un nucleo familiare di persone che si fanno sostanzialmente i cazzi loro, perché non si tratta di giochi che coinvolgono i due componenti della coppia. Qui c'è uno che di volta in volta si fa i fatti suoi e poi lo va a dire all'altro. Mi sembra solo un grande compromesso per assecondare i propri istinti senza dover mentire al partner.
> ...


Busco, se qualcuno ti chiedesse di spiegare la tua coppia che faresti?
Come fai a "descrivere" una unione che si è accresciuta col tempo, che ha affrontato cose belle e brutte, che ha dentro di se piccole magagne, quella giornata magica in montagna, il dolore quando è morto il canarino, quelle infinite ore a parlare con un bicchiere di vino?
I desideri cresciuti con voi, gli ostacoli e gli obiettivi, le scoperte, i successi?
Ti sfido.. cioè  non credo che tu possa raccontare, spiegare di te e della donna che è la tua compagna in un post... in un 3d... in un romanzo...

Io non ci provo neppure. Mi hanno fatto una (tre  ) domande specifiche, alle quali ho risposto cercando di essere altrettanto specifica. Cosa provo quando mi prende il desiderio di? Ho cercato di spiegare le sensazioni che provo con esempi ipotetici.
Come venga gestito poi nella coppia, è un altro paio di mani.

Altrimenti, organizzo visite guidate ogni giovedì alle 16 (prezzo 25 euro a persona, sconto per comitive numerose  )


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2011)

*Ironico e chiaro*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Io non escludo assolutamente l'idea di coppia aperta, anzi ho spesso sostenuto che separare l'esclusività sessuale da quella sentimentale ridurrebbe drasticamente il rischio di mentirsi e, di conseguenza, di tradire.
> Però gli esempi che hai fatto tu mi fanno un po' sorridere Nausicaa. La coppia comporta anche un impegno e delle responsabilità. Non si può seguire le proprie emozioni ogni volta (o quaisi) che ci si presenta una situazione intrigante. La responsabilità di essere in coppia impone in primo luogo la NON esclusione del partner nella nostra intimità..sia si facciano le cose in due...sia che si facciano in altro modo ;-)
> Ci deve essere comunque un coinvolgimento dell'altra persona, che non può limitarsi solo a dire semplicemente la verità :" sai caro..oggi mi sono fatto una trombata pazzesca con quel tipo conosciuto alla fermata del tram..E tu? Com'è andata con la russa rimorchiata quando eri via per lavoro?"
> Questa non è una coppia. E' un nucleo familiare di persone che si fanno sostanzialmente i cazzi loro, perché non si tratta di giochi che coinvolgono i due componenti della coppia. Qui c'è uno che di volta in volta si fa i fatti suoi e poi lo va a dire all'altro. Mi sembra solo un grande compromesso per assecondare i propri istinti senza dover mentire al partner.
> ...



Gia' anche questo discorso non ha una pecca!


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mettiamo il primo caso.
> Lui dopo il bar ti invita a seguirlo a casa sua,in albergo,in macchina,insomma in un posto dove potete rimanere voi due.
> Cosi' non resisti a quella passione che ti travolge e ci stai,anche bene.
> Ti riporta al punto di partenza *tu come ti senti ?
> ...


parto dal secondo grassetto: per un misto di ragioni, quello che scrivo può essere e può non essere. Possono essere dichiarazioni di intenti come esperienze vissute. Mi rendo conto che questo toglie valore alle mie parole, ma non posso essere più esplicita. Fai finta che sia tutto ipotetico ok? Oppure immagina che sia tutto già successo. 

Nel caso in cui io abbia portato fino in fondo una esperienza del genere, saluterei con un bacino allegro il mio partner occasionale -se mi sento allegra, ovvero se ne è valsa la pena  continuare a sentirlo? mà, ci sono così tante variabili, che ne so...
Ne parlerei al mio compagno. 
Credo che... avrei paura di ferirlo, e mi sentirei vergognosa per questo... al tempo stesso saprei che non ho fatto nulla da nascondere, nulla contro di lui, e so che lui riderebbe vedendomi così timorosa e vergognosa... 
E lo coccolerei come sempre e più di sempre per dirgli "vedi? sono io, sono sempre io, la tua donna. Ti amo."


----------



## Daniele (20 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa, allora la metto in un modo molto più semplice, tu trovi un compagno e te la vivi così, tra le varie scopatelle trovi un uomo che ti fa impazzire non solo fisicamente. Allora per la tua sincerità al patto della non esclusività sessuale deve però arrivare il patto di esclusività sentimentale a prescindere dal partner con cui si è stati, saresti capace di essere così superficiale nel conoscere una persona per non provare un beneamato sentimento? Perchè la realtà del naufragio della coppia aperta sta in questo, che cpon tutte queste possibilità ci si potrebbe finire per innamorare di due persone dovento poi scegliere, mentre la scelta dovrebbe essere una ed una soltanto per i patti pregressi, il che diventa una legge del genere "al cuor si comanda e se ne sta anche zitto!", alquanto improbabile.
Tu sei certa al 100% di poter non provare una beneamata cippa come sono capace io nei rapporti interpersonali? Se si, complimentil, sei diventata un perfetto mostro, se no, allora interrogati sul come rendere a parole l'esclusività sentimentale.


----------



## Daniele (20 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa, allora la metto in un modo molto più semplice, tu trovi un compagno e te la vivi così, tra le varie scopatelle trovi un uomo che ti fa impazzire non solo fisicamente. Allora per la tua sincerità al patto della non esclusività sessuale deve però arrivare il patto di esclusività sentimentale a prescindere dal partner con cui si è stati, saresti capace di essere così superficiale nel conoscere una persona per non provare un beneamato sentimento? Perchè la realtà del naufragio della coppia aperta sta in questo, che cpon tutte queste possibilità ci si potrebbe finire per innamorare di due persone dovento poi scegliere, mentre la scelta dovrebbe essere una ed una soltanto per i patti pregressi, il che diventa una legge del genere "al cuor si comanda e se ne sta anche zitto!", alquanto improbabile.
Tu sei certa al 100% di poter non provare una beneamata cippa come sono capace io nei rapporti interpersonali? Se si, complimentil, sei diventata un perfetto mostro, se no, allora interrogati sul come rendere a parole l'esclusività sentimentale.


----------



## Buscopann (20 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Busco, se qualcuno ti chiedesse di spiegare la tua coppia che faresti?
> Come fai a "descrivere" una unione che si è accresciuta col tempo, che ha affrontato cose belle e brutte, che ha dentro di se piccole magagne, quella giornata magica in montagna, il dolore quando è morto il canarino, quelle infinite ore a parlare con un bicchiere di vino?
> I desideri cresciuti con voi, gli ostacoli e gli obiettivi, le scoperte, i successi?
> Ti sfido.. cioè  non credo che tu possa raccontare, spiegare di te e della donna che è la tua compagna in un post... in un 3d... in un romanzo...
> ...


Le situazioni che tu hai descritto sono quelle che vive più o meno qualsiasi essere (maschio o femmina che sia) dopo anni di un rapporto stabile con la stessa persona. 
Tutti noi incontriamo persone che ci piacciono nella nostra vita, al di fuori del nostro partner. La responsabilità di stare in coppia sta proprio nella scelta di non viverle o di viverle con un eventuale coinvolgimento del partner. La coppia non può escludere uno dei due componenti in questi giochi, altrimenti non è più una coppia, ma un'unione di due persone basata su un grande compromesso.
Se ad esempio la mia lei è bisessuale e sia e io che lei notiamo una ragazza che piace ad entrambi..si è corrisposti per una serata a tre e la cosa va in porto..Non c'è alcun tradimento in tutto ciò
Se la coppia decide di fare lo scambio (gioco molto estremo, ma che alcune coppie riescono a gestire), non c'è alcun tradimento. Perché entrambi sono d'accordo e lo ritengono eccitante.
Ma andare in giro a trombare a destra e sinistra perché tanto non devo mentire non è un gioco di coppia. E' solo una grande ipocrisia. Io la vedo così. E come sai, non sono di certo una persona particolarmente chiusa su questi discorsi

Buscopann


----------



## Daniele (20 Novembre 2011)

In verità penso che Buscopanna ha inquadrato perfettamente il concetto di coppia libera, ma che è pur sempre coppia. Lo scambismo a volte dà più piacere ad uno dei due o viceversa, ma è pur sempre una cosa insieme, una cosa vissuta insieme. In teoria la donna che vede il tizio che le piace, dovrebbe chiedergli se ha una compagna per fare uno scambio di coppia, o al massimo fare una cosa a 3, ma questo verrebbe visto male.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2011)

*Immaginavo*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> parto dal secondo grassetto: per un misto di ragioni, quello che scrivo può essere e può non essere. Possono essere dichiarazioni di intenti come esperienze vissute. Mi rendo conto che questo toglie valore alle mie parole, ma non posso essere più esplicita. Fai finta che sia tutto ipotetico ok? Oppure immagina che sia tutto già successo.
> 
> Nel caso in cui io abbia portato fino in fondo una esperienza del genere, saluterei con un bacino allegro il mio partner occasionale -se mi sento allegra, ovvero se ne è valsa la pena  continuare a sentirlo? mà, ci sono così tante variabili, che ne so...
> Ne parlerei al mio compagno.
> ...


Grazie Nausica,
le chiedo scusa delle troppe domande e, la ringrazio per aver esaudito le mie curiosita' mettendosi in gioco.


ciao blu


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Novembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nausicaa, allora la metto in un modo molto più semplice, tu trovi un compagno e te la vivi così, tra le varie scopatelle trovi un uomo che ti fa impazzire non solo fisicamente. Allora per la tua sincerità al patto della non esclusività sessuale deve però arrivare il patto di esclusività sentimentale a prescindere dal partner con cui si è stati, saresti capace di essere così superficiale nel conoscere una persona per non provare un beneamato sentimento? Perchè la realtà del naufragio della coppia aperta sta in questo, che cpon tutte queste possibilità ci si potrebbe finire per innamorare di due persone dovento poi scegliere, mentre la scelta dovrebbe essere una ed una soltanto per i patti pregressi, il che diventa una legge del genere "al cuor si comanda e se ne sta anche zitto!", alquanto improbabile.
> Tu sei certa al 100% di poter non provare una beneamata cippa come sono capace io nei rapporti interpersonali? Se si, complimentil, sei diventata un perfetto mostro, se no, allora interrogati sul come rendere a parole l'esclusività sentimentale.


ehm faccio un pò fatica a seguirti ma credo di avere colto.

E di nuovo dico che per capire come è una coppia si dovrebbe... no, non c'è nulla che si può fare.
Se a me non facesse alcuna differenza tra un uomo e il mio compagno, sarei messa male.
No, io credo profondamente nella coppia, l'ho già detto. Credo nel compagno della vita che è lui e nessun altro. Che, dopo, possono esserci surrogati, ma hai avuto tutto quello che la vita poteva offrirti.

Più che mostro, ingenua direi no?
Ma come ho già detto, quando e se scoprirò di avere torto, prometto che lo scriverò. Fino a che continuerò a sentirmi in ragione, che ci posso fare?


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Grazie Nausica,
> le chiedo scusa delle troppe domande e, la ringrazio per aver esaudito le mie curiosita' mettendosi in gioco.
> 
> 
> ciao blu


sorrido...
sono presuntuosa, ma sorrido perchè credo di vedere le rinnovate certezze, di chi si dice "visto? tutta fuffa"   
Pazienza.


----------



## Daniele (20 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa, io la conoscevo una ragazza che accettava un comportamento così dal suo compagno, lei non voleva altri, ma accettva che lui ne avesse di altre. Tutto bene? No, chi ruppe l'equilibrio fu lui che nonostante le comprovate qualità della suddetta ragazza, si invaghì perdutamente della strafiga che si scopava alla pari, finendo per ammettere le qualità della compagna, ma non potendo resistere alla strafiga di cui era impazzito.
Adesso, come la si può mettere una cosa del genere? Un ciao ciao è impossibile visti i patti fatti, ma non si può stare con una persona volendo stare con un'altra, come ripagare quindi il casino fatto? Nausicaa, la vera coppia aperta è quella che racconta Buscopann, cioè coppia anche in quello, ed allora quella è la garanzia di continuità della storia, del resto tu accetteresti di prestare 10000 Euro ad un senzatetto che ti promette di darteli dopo 1 settimana? Non credo e quindi BUscopanna ha centrato in pieno quelle minime garanzie che servono per definirsi coppia, se no si è scopamici con magari figli a carico e temporanea convivenza.


----------



## Ospite 3 (20 Novembre 2011)

*ma quanti anni hai?*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> ehm faccio un pò fatica a seguirti ma credo di avere colto.
> 
> E di nuovo dico che per capire come è una coppia si dovrebbe... no, non c'è nulla che si può fare.
> Se a me non facesse alcuna differenza tra un uomo e il mio compagno, sarei messa male.
> ...



Sei proprio un caso senza speranza, mi ricordi "La storia della cagnetta sempre in calore"


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Novembre 2011)

Ospite 3 ha detto:


> Sei proprio un caso senza speranza, mi ricordi "La storia della cagnetta sempre in calore"


uaf! uaf!

In anni umani o canini?


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2011)

*No*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> sorrido...
> sono presuntuosa, ma sorrido perchè credo di vedere le rinnovate certezze, di chi si dice "visto? tutta fuffa"
> Pazienza.



Il " Succoso frullato di cultura e femminilità" direi che ci sta' benissimo ;-)



ciao blu


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Novembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nausicaa, io la conoscevo una ragazza che accettava un comportamento così dal suo compagno, lei non voleva altri, ma accettva che lui ne avesse di altre. Tutto bene? No, chi ruppe l'equilibrio fu lui che nonostante le comprovate qualità della suddetta ragazza, si invaghì perdutamente della strafiga che si scopava alla pari, finendo per ammettere le qualità della compagna, ma non potendo resistere alla strafiga di cui era impazzito.
> Adesso, come la si può mettere una cosa del genere? Un ciao ciao è impossibile visti i patti fatti, ma non si può stare con una persona volendo stare con un'altra, come ripagare quindi il casino fatto? Nausicaa, la vera coppia aperta è quella che racconta Buscopann, cioè coppia anche in quello, ed allora quella è la garanzia di continuità della storia, del resto tu accetteresti di prestare 10000 Euro ad un senzatetto che ti promette di darteli dopo 1 settimana? Non credo e quindi BUscopanna ha centrato in pieno quelle minime garanzie che servono per definirsi coppia, se no si è scopamici con magari figli a carico e temporanea convivenza.


Mà, Daniele, io non ho la verità in tasca.
Quello che ho in tasca sono briciole di oro che brillano e mi dicono che sto almeno cercando di andare nella direzione che va bene per me, e che mi parla di pulizia e onestà, e rispetto e amore.
Non mi sento di scrivere più di tanto. Tu sei qui con il tuo nome e la tua faccia e tuttavia ci tieni alla tua privacy, io pure, e non ho intenzione di scoprirmi più di così. 
Non mi preoccupa non essere capita, nè essere considerata nel modo peggiore da estranei dalla tastiera facile (e sboccata).
Mi viene da sorridere in modo buono quando vedo che tu "ci provi" a parlare con me, con tutto quello che c'è stato, e ti ringrazio.
Ma non è ancora il momento di preoccuparsi per me, credimi  Forse arriverà quel momento, ma di certo non ora 

Ah, come ho detto in altri post: non esiste libertà senza regole. Non ho mai parlato di fare qualunque cosa, con chiunque, dovunque, quando si vuole.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Novembre 2011)

Stellanuova, mi rendo conto che il tuo 3d sofferto è diventato un 3d in cui si discute della coppia aperta... mi spiace, ti chiedo scusa... non aprirò più bocca su questo argomento in questo 3d te lo prometto... (non mi faccio problemi a parlarne altrove, non scappo)

Un enorme in bocca al lupo...


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2011)

*Secondo me*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Stellanuova, mi rendo conto che il tuo 3d sofferto è diventato un 3d in cui si discute della coppia aperta... mi spiace, ti chiedo scusa... non aprirò più bocca su questo argomento in questo 3d te lo prometto... (non mi faccio problemi a parlarne altrove, non scappo)
> 
> Un enorme in bocca al lupo...



Puo' servire anche a Stella,da spunti riflessivi...


ciao blu


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Puo' servire anche a Stella,da spunti riflessivi...
> 
> 
> ciao blu


A me della sua vicenda ha colpito molto l'apparente indifferenza del marito al dolore di lei... il suo apparente non aver capito la profondità della delusione...
Quella mi avrebbe spezzato il cuore in effetti...non ha cercato di immaginarsi come aveva fatto sentire la moglie... per me quello è uno scoglio duro da affrontare. Se non capisce prima questo non c'è molto altro da discutere.


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A parte che nella mia vita e tutto ok...
> Io dico sempre du fare quello che più pare e piace solo di ricordarsi che la persona che ci perde o ci guadagna di più e l'interessata...
> 
> Poi se si vuole scopare chi gli pare ma saranno affari suoi no..
> ...


Non è questione di normalità. Ma per scopare chi ci pare e piace non serve sposarsi, o no? Per quanto riguarda l'omosessualità ho sempre pensato, e sono le stesse cose che dico a mia figlia, che quando si ama (o ci si piace) il genere non è importante.


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> scoparsi chi si vuole...
> Mah...uno può volere finchè gli pare...dall'altra parte ci deve essere una certa disponibilità no?


Uffa io parlavo di figlie.


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se la coppia decide di fare lo scambio (gioco molto estremo, ma che alcune coppie riescono a gestire), non c'è alcun tradimento. Perché entrambi sono d'accordo e lo ritengono eccitante.
> Ma andare in giro a trombare a destra e sinistra perché tanto non devo mentire non è un gioco di coppia. E' solo una grande ipocrisia. Io la vedo così. E come sai, non sono di certo una persona particolarmente chiusa su questi discorsi
> 
> Buscopann


Assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cosa non si accetta per un posto caldo :-(
> 
> Io sono liberamente incatenato ad una storia d'amore,la amo con tutto il mio cuore.
> E con tutto il mio cuore la amero' quando scopera' con un altro.
> ...


Ti sfugge una cosa...
Incontrerai quella persona...
Ma lei ti dirà...ehi tu che mi vedi la metà autentica...io vedo in te un tutto falso!
QUesto è il prblema.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2011)

Mah...ok...come al solito invento cose che non esistono...nel "mio" concetto di coppia aperta...si SA che certe cose possono capitare...perchè ognuno SA come è fatto l'altro...
E per me essere coppia è anche avere una stessa mappatura di dialogo, così si creano quelle espressioni idiomatiche...insomma...
Dentro la coppia i due partecipanti parlano la loro lingua...basta che s'intendano no?

Forse questo mi appare di Stella...lo stesso fatto...è vissuto da lei ai miei occhi come una esagerata drammatizzazione...dagli occhi di suoi marito come una cazzata.

Ma confermo anch'io nel mio egoismo, ho notato che non sempre mi rendo conto del peso che hanno sugli altri i miei comportamenti.

Poi mi è stato fatto notare che io sarei come dire troppo ammorbidente, per cui cerco un sistema sempre più ampio per riuscire a sconfiggere il dolore da tradimento.

Se ho una compagna...e lei mi fa capire che insomma ha combinato na mattana...non sono disposto a considerarla un pezzo di merda eh?

Ma hai voglia eh?
Se uno passa la vita ad amplificare i torti subiti, perde di vista tutti gli atti di amore che ha ricevuto...e quello conta niente?

La coppia scoppia...quando...
Una dice ti amo a voce e lui è sordo.
Uno dice ti amo con lo sguardo e lei è cieca.

Questo è il guaio.


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La coppia scoppia...quando...
> Una dice ti amo a voce e lui è sordo.
> Uno dice ti amo con lo sguardo e lei è cieca.
> 
> Questo è il guaio.


Quindi il sesso con la coppia non c'entra? O meglio, con l'amore?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Quindi il sesso con la coppia non c'entra? O meglio, con l'amore?


Mi pare che sia una componente...
Ma capisci bene, te lo dico io, quando ne hai fatte e viste di tutti i colori...impari anche a ridimensionarlo.
A volte assistere allo squallore di certo sesso, mi ha lasciato un sapore dolciastro...come dire...sottile...come dire...siamo solo animali, bestie che si accoppiano alla bell'e meglio...e diman tristezza e noia recheran le ore...
Altre volte certi teneri abbracci...sono stati meglio dell'amore in sè...

Mi sa che ognuno di noi ha un'idea di cosa sia la coppia...
Magari ha davanti a sè il modello della propria famiglia di provenienza eh?
La simbiotica non fa per me...
Ma per me la sfida più alta è sempre stata...devo riuscire a stare bene con ogni donna...costi quel che costi!


----------



## lunaiena (21 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non è questione di normalità. *Ma per scopare chi ci pare e piace non serve sposarsi, o no*? Per quanto riguarda l'omosessualità ho sempre pensato, e sono le stesse cose che dico a mia figlia, che quando si ama (o ci si piace) il genere non è importante.


Non riesco a capire la domanda...
bho mi sembra che ti sei gia data la risposta da sola .....

Certo che il genere nn è importante .....ma  neanche ritengo importante, anzi giusto, dire segui quella strada perche è quella giusta e nn seguire l'altra perche è sbagliata... 
Comunque il discorso è molto piu vasto e nn mi sembra la discussione giusta...


----------



## Massone (21 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ehm faccio un pò fatica a seguirti ma credo di avere colto.
> 
> E di nuovo dico che per capire come è una coppia si dovrebbe... no, non c'è nulla che si può fare.
> Se a me non facesse alcuna differenza tra un uomo e il mio compagno, sarei messa male.
> ...


potrebbe essere una tua forma mentis condizionata da una educazione illusoria..!

ovvio che l'unico che puo farti notare che sbagli e' il tuo compagno, se lui non ti dice niente tu ti senti autorizzata a continuare.  
volevo farti una domanda!? 
questa tua condizione di libertina la vivevi gia prima di sposarti?


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se ben ricordo ce ne è uno di comandamento che viene prima di tutti gli altri e che recita così:
> "ama il prossimo tuo come te stesso"
> nel caso della coppia il prossimo si può identificare con il proprio compagno che dovrebbe essere l'oggetto di un amore all'ennesima potenza.
> Lo so che è difficile...chi ha mai detto il contrario?
> Ci sto solo provando, non ho la verità nelle mie mani, ma solo tante buone intenzioni


Questo ti fa onore.
L'importante è che non finisci per amare lui più di te stessa.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Però quello che ho evidenziato in grassetto potrebbe adattarsi anche al tuo caso eh...mica solo a quello di Diletta e Stellanuova...cambia il motivo ma di fatto pure a te tuo marito non bastava...
> 
> Sul fatto che tu possa capire il dolore che comporta scoprire un tradimento io credo che se non lo hai già provato in passato tu ne possa avere solo una vaga idea.


Assolutamente d'accordo con entrambi i grassetti. Sul primo ci sto lavorando e molto insieme a lui, sul secondo mi auguro di non provarlo mai e soprattutto che lui non lo provi per causa mia.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No, non avrebbero mai parlato.
> Diletta e suo marito hanno avuto la fortuna, nella sfortuna, di riuscire a portare allo scoperto il coperto che c'era, per costruire un rapporto migliore.
> E quel dialogo che li ha portati a quel punto, non è di certo stato privo di dolore per il marito di Diletta.
> 
> ...


Se avessi parlato mio marito non mi avrebbe dato alcuna possibilità ne sono certa. 
Quello che vedo io dal di fuori nella storia di Dilett, ripeto, è che suo marito adesso non ha neanche più motivo di nascondersi. Ha la strada spianata....
Ripeto ben diverso è il tuo caso in cui metti in chiaro le cose da subito.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Diletta, ma sei proprio tu?
> Un gioco?
> Che te ne importa a te?
> Del suo amore hai la prova?
> ...


Quotone


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2011)

Non ho letto le pagine mancanti alla discussione di sabato, ho letto solo una pagina.
Rispondo e faccio alcune considerazioni.
Quando davo delle risposte non pensavo al tradimento che ho subito.
Quando penso ad un rapporto aperto posso anche arrivare ad invidiare chi ha questa capacità di sviscerarsi dentro e fare suo quello a cui crede, come invidio le persone bisessuali.
Ma ciò non toglie il pensiero che, "dobbiamo darci delle regole" dobbiamo per quieto vivere darci e seguire delle regole che siano morali oppure no. 
Il primo ed unico incontro che ho avuto con la neurologa, lei mi disse queste esatte parole, lei al contrario di tante persone non ha preso spunto per lasciare la moglie e..... Ora questo, unito a pensieri miei che erano, ( per rabbia per delusione, per maschilismo e via discorrendo) ora posso sentirmi un gradino più in alto e magari farmi anche io una scappatella, mi dicevo e mia moglie mi ha confermato, che sono sempre stato un marito non perfetto ma meglio ancora, e mi dicevo la favola è finita! ed ora tocca a me godermi quello che è la conquista della donna con trombata finale ( visto che più volte ho solo conquistato ed alla fine chiesto scusa perchè gli eventi mi portavano a cercare di evadere.) Ma troppi sono stati i pensieri ad assalirmi, ragazze madri di 23 divorziate che avevano bisogno di affetto, donne single che sessualmente sono delle pantere e cercano solo quello, mogli insoddisfatte per l'andazzo familiare, ( sono tutti esempi riportati vissuti) pensando a tutto ciò ho pensato che sia queste persone sia io, abbiamo bisogno di un equilibrio, e quell'equilibrio viene basato su ciò che la società ci ha inculcato.
Ora se qualcuno/a "riesce" a liberarsi dai quei vincoli che ci hanno inculcato, a questo punto dico bene! bene per loro che riescono ad andare fuori certi contesti, beati loro nel caso di coppie che vogliono evadere sessualmente di comune accordo, ma dico anche come ribadito nelle pagine prima, attenti! attenti perchè quando si stabiliscono delle regole nuove, queste sempre regole sono, ed il bello a questo punto sta nell'evaderle, e per come scritto nelle pagine prima, ci saranno sempre terze persone che sono la conseguenza delle regole dettate vostre, ma queste hanno o avranno probabilmente le vecchie regole come sostegno, quindi a parere mio si entra in un cerchio dove molto probabilmente regnerà il caos.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Claudio, la parola fedeltà esiste perché è stata creata dalla religione e dalle convenzioni sociali per mantenere l'ordine, altrimenti ti puoi immaginare il casino....
> Io, per esempio, sono una persona fedele, che non ha mai tradito, ma non per questo penso che tutti siano come me.
> Purtroppo, mio marito non è esattamente come me.
> E allora, che dovrei fare? Buttarlo via, solo perché ha un concetto di fedeltà diverso dal mio?
> ...



Ti leggo attertamente e nonostante le belle, generose   parole ho come  una sensazione di fastidio, di sospetto.
Sospetto che tu te la stia contando su e anche molto bene. 
Già non concordo sulla premessa. La fedeltà è un valore. Non è un'imposizione o un comandamento.
Ti sei sposata credendoci e credendo che fosse un valore comune anche a tuo marito.
Non è stato così , l'hai provato sulla tua pelle e hai dovuto scendere, per tue ragioni personali rispettabilissime, ad un compromesso.
Lecito, sacrosanto ma che contrastava col tuo modo di vedere le cose.
Nessuno dice che dev'essere punito per eventuali scappatelle ma deve mettere in conto che tradendoti infrange delle regole che avete accettato e stabilito insieme all'inizio. Gli sbagli si pagano, ci si deve prendere le proprie responsabilità nella vita.
Lui , col tuo benestare, non se le prende.
"Potere non farcela" è un escamotage, una burla .
Una premessa che fa capire che la regola non è veramente tale in quanto può essere infranta in qualsiasi momento senza pagarne nessuna conseguenza. Allora potrebbe non farcela in qualsiasi cosa , e sarebbe sempre e comunque perdonato?qualsiasi infrazione gli è lecita?
in questo senso quoto quanto ha domandato mk sui figli.
La vita è fatta di regole, di diritti ma anche doveri. Dare l'opzione "potresti non farcela" è lasciare parecchie strade aperte.
Ci sta che capiti ma ufficializzare che non farcela è un'opzione che mette in discussione tutte le regole e  per me è sbagliato.
Perdonare un uomo che tradisce una volta  è generoso e rispettabile, perdonare che reitiri l'errore e perseveri è tutta un'altra cosa.
Primo perchè lui sa che tu ci soffri secondo perchè tu vai contro il tuo modo di pensare.
Scindere la fedeltà sentimentale da quella fisica cosa vuol dire?
E' vero, lui non pretende ma solo perchè non è nella posizione di farlo.
Tu sei una persona fedele e no pretendi che tutti siano come te.
Vero. Non tutti, solo tuo marito.
Mi sembra una pretesa ragionevole.


----------



## Diletta (21 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se avessi parlato mio marito non mi avrebbe dato alcuna possibilità ne sono certa.
> Quello che vedo io dal di fuori nella storia di Dilett, ripeto, è che suo marito adesso non ha neanche più motivo di nascondersi. Ha la strada spianata....
> Ripeto ben diverso è il tuo caso in cui metti in chiaro le cose da subito.


Farfalla, i patti e le regole che si stanno rivedendo tra noi sono proprio voluti, da parte mia, per evitare che lui continui a nascondersi, e di conseguenza a ingannarmi.
Ho provato tanto di quel dolore all'idea che, mentre la vita insieme continuava a scorrere come sempre, lui tramava alla mie spalle per farsi un'avventura di sesso.
Lo sai cosa gli ho detto più di una volta? "...me lo potevi dire che eri in questa fase di pazzia ormonale, avremmo trovato la soluzione...senza tutti questi sotterfugi e bugie".   
Ma lui non poteva sapere che a me si può dire tutto senza alcun timore di essere condannato a priori.
Ora lo sa e per questo se dovessi scoprire un altro "incidente" che per me è inaccettabile, e lui sa benissimo quale intendo, porrei la parola "FINE" senza possibilità di replica.
Io non passerò più attraverso quel dolore.


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2011)

per me non si tratta affatto di "liberazione" ma di accomodamento.
l'amore , per me, è assoluto , pretenzioso e vincolante.
ho detto




meravigliosamente vincolante


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se avessi parlato mio marito non mi avrebbe dato alcuna possibilità ne sono certa.
> Quello che vedo io dal di fuori nella storia di Dilett, ripeto, è che suo marito adesso non ha neanche più motivo di nascondersi. Ha la strada spianata....
> Ripeto ben diverso è il tuo caso in cui metti in chiaro le cose da subito.


E quello che tu non vedi...è che avendo la strada spianata...lui perderà interesse...verso certe cosette...perchè diventano banali e scontate...un conto è che tu sei lì che intorti una fagiana e poi torni a casa tutto santarellino...un conto è che sei fuori a fagiane...e tua moglie lo sa!
Trovo che Diletta abbia usato una sagacia che è di poche...
Un conto è dire....vai pure caro...che nel frattempo chissà cosa potrei combinare io...eheheheehehehe...
Sai com'è no? Noi maschi?
Libertà a noi...a te no.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Farfalla, i patti e le regole che si stanno rivedendo tra noi sono proprio voluti, da parte mia, per evitare che lui continui a nascondersi, e di conseguenza a ingannarmi.
> Ho provato tanto di quel dolore all'idea che, mentre la vita insieme continuava a scorrere come sempre, lui tramava alla mie spalle per farsi un'avventura di sesso.
> Lo sai cosa gli ho detto più di una volta? "...me lo potevi dire che eri in questa fase di pazzia ormonale, avremmo trovato la soluzione...senza tutti questi sotterfugi e bugie".
> Ma lui non poteva sapere che a me si può dire tutto senza alcun timore di essere condannato a priori.
> ...


Un conto è dire al monello...ho nascosto la cioccolata...se ti becco che la mangi te le suono...un conto è dirgli...la cioccolata è nel cassetto...prendine quanta ne vuoi...se non c'è più il sotterfugio...mica si diverte eh?
E vedrai che lui non farà più mattane...ci scommetti?


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2011)

ma diletta giustamente gestisce il suo matrimonio come meglio crede; la cosa importante è che per confortarsi non dica che gli altri uomini siano tutti uguali


ma perché mi esce confortarsi doppio?


----------



## tesla (21 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un conto è dire al monello...ho nascosto la cioccolata...se ti becco che la mangi te le suono...un conto è dirgli...la cioccolata è nel cassetto...prendine quanta ne vuoi...se non c'è più il sotterfugio...mica si diverte eh?
> E vedrai che lui non farà più mattane...ci scommetti?


non ne sono convinta, c'è anche chi aprirebbe il cassetto per strafogarsi


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> non ne sono convinta, c'è anche chi aprirebbe il cassetto per strafogarsi



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...e se anche fosse?
Ci si stufa presto sai dei giocattolini?
Sai da bambino mio nonno mi procurò 40 biglietti per l'autoscontro...
Ci passai un pomeriggio...ne venni fuori così rintronato...che ancora oggi ho idiosincrasia per gli autoscontri...eheheheeheh...
Come dire gran finale!


----------



## elena_ (21 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Farfalla, i patti e le regole che si stanno rivedendo tra noi sono proprio voluti, da parte mia, per evitare che lui continui a nascondersi, e di conseguenza a ingannarmi.
> Ho provato tanto di quel dolore all'idea che, mentre la vita insieme continuava a scorrere come sempre, lui tramava alla mie spalle per farsi un'avventura di sesso.
> Lo sai cosa gli ho detto più di una volta? "...me lo potevi dire che eri in questa fase di pazzia ormonale, avremmo trovato la soluzione...senza tutti questi sotterfugi e bugie".
> Ma lui non poteva sapere che a me si può dire tutto senza alcun timore di essere condannato a priori.
> ...


Se ho ben capito, un altro "incidente" per te sarebbe venire a sapere che lui trami ancora alle tue spalle, che continui a nascondersi e a ingannarti, perché ciò che ti ha ferita principalmente è stato l'inganno, al cui confronto il sesso fatto con un'altra è niente. Vuoi e chiedi innanzitutto onestà da parte sua...e giocare lealmente a carte scoperte.


----------



## exStermy (21 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma diletta giustamente gestisce il suo matrimonio come meglio crede; la cosa importante è che per confortarsi non dica che gli altri uomini siano tutti uguali
> 
> 
> ma perché mi esce confortarsi doppio?


A me quello che fa specie e' che la psicologa l'avvalli anche in questo schifo....

o e' complice col marito o glje frega solo i soldi e se ne sbatte o non e' vero che va dalla spicologa..

tertium stavolta datur...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Diletta (21 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...ok...come al solito invento cose che non esistono...nel "mio" concetto di coppia aperta...si SA che certe cose possono capitare...perchè ognuno SA come è fatto l'altro...
> E per me essere coppia è anche avere una stessa mappatura di dialogo, così si creano quelle espressioni idiomatiche...insomma...
> Dentro la coppia i due partecipanti parlano la loro lingua...basta che s'intendano no?
> 
> ...






Queste sì, Conte, che sono come delle verità assolute!!
Bravissimo !!


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se questo è reciproco, sì


----------



## Diletta (21 Novembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Se ho ben capito, un altro "incidente" per te sarebbe venire a sapere che lui trami ancora alle tue spalle, che continui a nascondersi e a ingannarti, perché ciò che ti ha ferita principalmente è stato l'inganno, al cui confronto il sesso fatto con un'altra è niente. Vuoi e chiedi innanzitutto onestà da parte sua...e giocare lealmente a carte scoperte.



Sì, che lui trami alle mie spalle, ma soprattutto che lui investa del tempo nei rituali di corteggiamento che mi hanno tanto ferita, anche se sono stati fatti per il sesso.
Queste cose non possono più esistere nel nostro contesto da sposati: c'è un tempo per ogni cosa.
E non devono mai più succedere perché:
1° sono pericolose
2° mi mancano di rispetto 
3° mi fanno male

E penso che l'abbia capito.
Come vedi, non mi faccio andare bene ogni cosa, anch'io ho posto precise condizioni.


----------



## Diletta (21 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Quindi il sesso con la coppia non c'entra? O meglio, con l'amore?



Sì, certo che c'entra con l'amore.
E' il contrario che può non entrarci.


----------



## MK (21 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, certo che c'entra con l'amore.
> E' il contrario che può non entrarci.


C'è sesso e sesso? Diletta tu ci vuoi disperatamente credere ma non sei con tuo marito quando lui ha rapporti con un'amante. Non sai cosa può succedere nella loro intimità. Te lo ripeto, per me è molto pericoloso intraprendere questa strada. E' un adeguarsi alle richieste sue. Nausica la pensa diversamente ma lei è separata, altra storia.


----------



## Diletta (21 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ti leggo attertamente e nonostante le belle, generose   parole ho come  una sensazione di fastidio, di sospetto.
> Sospetto che tu te la stia contando su e anche molto bene.
> Già non concordo sulla premessa. La fedeltà è un valore. Non è un'imposizione o un comandamento.
> Ti sei sposata credendoci e credendo che fosse un valore comune anche a tuo marito.
> ...



Cercherò di alleviare la tua sensazione di fastidio che hai leggendomi.

Certo che è un compromesso, anche in amore si fanno e si riescono a fare soprattutto quando c'è un forte legame di affetto (si fanno anche quando ci sono motivi di convenienza, ma non è il mio caso).
Lo so che sposarsi è stata una libera scelta per entrambi, ma se sapessi che lui si forza e si reprime stando dentro ad una istituzione che ormai gli sta stretta, gli aprirei subito la porta di casa e lo inviterei ad andarsene in cerca della sua felicità.
Voglio che se lui sta con me è perché lo vuole veramente, perché la mia vicinanza lo rende sereno e appagato.
Fino a qui ci siamo.
Quello che però non voglio è comportarmi come fanno tante tante mogli che fanno finta di non sapere mentre sanno benissimo cosa combinano i loro mariti.
Non voglio far finta di non sapere che dopo tanti anni di buon matrimonio il mio uomo potrebbe essere tentato da una occasione o solleticato da un desiderio che si riaffaccia di sensazioni nuove o rinnovate. 
Ho preso coscienza che tutto ciò non sia fantascienza, ma normalità, che rientri cioè nelle cose possibili o addirittura probabili nel corso della vita.
E questo vale anche per me, non ne sono esentata perché sono un essere umano come tutti.

La serietà e l'impegno nel matrimonio noi ce li abbiamo messi, entrambi, anzi, lui ne ha addirittura più merito di me perché per me è stato facile, essendo fedele di natura.
Lui non dà importanza alla fedeltà fisica, sebbene da coniuge, si sia adoperato per rispettarla in nome del matrimonio stesso.
Sarebbe troppo facile stare insieme col marito fino a che non arrivano i problemi e le difficoltà, per poi defilarsi, e chi si è visto si è visto...
E' proprio invece quando arrivano i problemi che questi fanno da cartina al tornasole per verificare la tenuta di una coppia.
Lui lo sbaglio l'ha pagato, eccome, con un anno infernale (per tutti e due).       
Tu dici che è sbagliata in partenza l'opzione che "potrebbe non farcela" e aggiungo "di qui all'eternità" dandogli ancora margini di recupero. Può darsi, non ho nessuna verità assoluta nelle mie mani.
Ma ora come ora non mi ci vedo nelle vesti di giudice, ma solo di confidente.
Le nostre diverse impostazioni possono trovare dei punti di incontro ed è quello che stiamo cercando di fare, senza forzature da parte di nessuno.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Farfalla, i patti e le regole che si stanno rivedendo tra noi sono proprio voluti, da parte mia, per evitare che lui continui a nascondersi, e di conseguenza a ingannarmi.
> Ho provato tanto di quel dolore all'idea che, mentre la vita insieme continuava a scorrere come sempre, lui tramava alla mie spalle per farsi un'avventura di sesso.
> Lo sai cosa gli ho detto più di una volta? "...me lo potevi dire che eri in questa fase di pazzia ormonale, avremmo trovato la soluzione...senza tutti questi sotterfugi e bugie".
> Ma lui non poteva sapere che a me si può dire tutto senza alcun timore di essere condannato a priori.
> ...


MA se hai detto fino ad adesso che accetteresti altre scappatelle persino con una escort. Ma quale deve essere questo "incidente" che ti fa chiudere?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ti leggo attertamente e nonostante le belle, generose   parole ho come  una sensazione di fastidio, di sospetto.
> Sospetto che tu te la stia contando su e anche molto bene.
> Già non concordo sulla premessa. La fedeltà è un valore. Non è un'imposizione o un comandamento.
> Ti sei sposata credendoci e credendo che fosse un valore comune anche a tuo marito.
> ...


Quoto in toto


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> non ne sono convinta, c'è anche chi aprirebbe il cassetto per strafogarsi


Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca e può farlo senza neanche preoccuparsi delle conseguenze..


----------



## Diletta (21 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> MA se hai detto fino ad adesso che accetteresti altre scappatelle persino con una escort. Ma quale deve essere questo "incidente" che ti fa chiudere?


Scusa, ma pensavo che fosse chiaro:

una storiella parallela, anche se breve, con corteggiamenti e intortamenti vari come da manuale.

Con una escort sarebbe per me ottimale (spero che nessuno si strappi le vesti alla Erode!), ma non so fino a che punto il marito accetti di pagare una prestazione quando può ottenerla a gratis.
E' questo il punto.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, che lui trami alle mie spalle, ma soprattutto che lui investa del tempo nei rituali di corteggiamento che mi hanno tanto ferita, anche se sono stati fatti per il sesso.
> Queste cose non possono più esistere nel nostro contesto da sposati: c'è un tempo per ogni cosa.
> E non devono mai più succedere perché:
> 1° sono pericolose
> ...


Invece il fatto che domani tuo marito ti dica ho chattato con una mi piace e magari la vedo, ma solo per una volta solo sesso niente di più non ti fa soffrire e soprattutto visto che non ti ha ingannata e ti ha detto quello che vuole fare lo trovi anche molto rispettoso verso di te?


----------



## Diletta (21 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> MA se hai detto fino ad adesso che accetteresti altre scappatelle persino con una escort. Ma quale deve essere questo "incidente" che ti fa chiudere?


Scusa, ma pensavo che fosse chiaro:

una storiella parallela, anche se breve, con corteggiamenti e intortamenti vari come da manuale.

Con una escort sarebbe per me ottimale (spero che nessuno si strappi le vesti alla Erode!), ma non so fino a che punto il marito accetti di pagare una prestazione quando può ottenerla a gratis.
E' questo il punto.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa, ma pensavo che fosse chiaro:
> 
> una storiella parallela, anche se breve, con corteggiamenti e intortamenti vari come da manuale.
> 
> ...


Rinuncio siamo su pianeti opposti. L'idea che il mio uomo paghi per avere sesso mi ripugna, non potrò mai capirti.
Ti auguro sinceramente il meglio...


----------



## Diletta (21 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Invece il fatto che domani tuo marito ti dica ho chattato con una mi piace e magari la vedo, ma solo per una volta solo sesso niente di più non ti fa soffrire e soprattutto visto che non ti ha ingannata e ti ha detto quello che vuole fare lo trovi anche molto rispettoso verso di te?


Ma, se me lo dice lo apprezzerei già molto.
Se ne dovrebbe parlare, dovrebbe spiegarmi perché ha questo desiderio di vederla e soprattutto se tale desiderio è davvero così dirompente da essere incontenibile.
Insomma...un dialogo sincero fra di noi.
E poi...si tirerebbero le somme.
Certo che mi fa soffrire, ma sempre molto meno che se me le facesse di nascosto e poi lo scoprissi.
No, non mi sento mancata di rispetto, non so perché, ma non mi ci sento.
Forse perché vedo le cose dal verso giusto: una situazione intrigante, fine a se stessa.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa, ma pensavo che fosse chiaro:
> 
> una storiella parallela, anche se breve, con corteggiamenti e intortamenti vari come da manuale.
> 
> ...


Guarda, chiariamo una cosa: nessuno si strappa le vesti perchè a te va bene una cosa del genere!
Per quanto mi riguarda puoi pure procurargliele tu le escort ( odio escort, preferisco mignotta,è più sincero e genuino) .
A prescindere che la certezza che non s'innamori in un futuro anche di una escort  non ce l'avrai mai.
In fondo sembra che la cosa porti una scintilla di eccitante  di novità anche in te.
Sembra che stai cercando di convincerci...


----------



## Diletta (21 Novembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> non ne sono convinta, c'è anche chi aprirebbe il cassetto per strafogarsi


Prima di tutto, Tesla, per strafogarsi bisogna avere del tempo e il tempo che ha lo passa insieme a me.
Quindi, o esce di notte sgattaiolando fuori dal letto e mettendoci un manichino al suo posto, o non vedo modo per lui di fare indigestioni.
:mexican::mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma, se me lo dice lo apprezzerei già molto.
> Se ne dovrebbe parlare, dovrebbe spiegarmi perché ha questo desiderio di vederla e soprattutto se tale desiderio è davvero così dirompente da essere incontenibile.
> Insomma...un dialogo sincero fra di noi.
> E poi...si tirerebbero le somme.
> ...


Non soffriresti meno se lui non ti tradisse? Se tu gli bastassi? se sapessi che sei tutto quello di cui ha bisogno per stare bene?


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cercherò di alleviare la tua sensazione di fastidio che hai leggendomi.
> 
> Certo che è un compromesso, anche in amore si fanno e si riescono a fare soprattutto quando c'è un forte legame di affetto (si fanno anche quando ci sono motivi di convenienza, ma non è il mio caso).
> Lo so che sposarsi è stata una libera scelta per entrambi, ma se sapessi che lui si forza e si reprime stando dentro ad una istituzione che ormai gli sta stretta, gli aprirei subito la porta di casa e lo inviterei ad andarsene in cerca della sua felicità.
> ...



QUoto... coraggiosa Diletta piena di amore


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2011)

Diletta preferisco essere sincero che, non starmi muto.
Prima di un certo intervento di qualche pagina fa, io dicevo delle cose che supportavano te ed anche nausicaa, non ero d'accordo, ma alla fin fine come hai ben capito la mia morale era che, fino a quando non si lede la persona e la società tutto può andare.
Ma nel leggere certe tue risposte, dove dici, mio marito deve avvertirmi, tutto deve essere alla luce del sole.... quando poi invece leggo che, certi tipi di corteggiamento non devono esistere e via discorrendo, Diletta per chi ama tradire, quindi tutta la società visto che sappiamo bene essere tutti poligami, il tradimento è una caccia, è un modo per infilarsi i panni di chi con parole false, con parole romantiche conquista l'altra/o, il tradimento è la ricerca di quel qualcosa che ti fa sentire uomo, o fa sentire donna, il tradimento a quanto pare pone le sua basi appunto sul non stare bene a casa.
Esistono poche regole dettate sia dalla chiesa che dalla morale comune che riguardano l'etica, riguardano le emozioni e riguardano il rispetto prima per se stessi e poi per gli altri, e francamente dopo le tue ultime risposte ( spero io mi sbagli) sembra che tu sia accondiscendete a quello che tuo marito vuole semplicemente perchè, tu lo ami.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Diletta preferisco essere sincero che, non starmi muto.
> Prima di un certo intervento di qualche pagina fa, io dicevo delle cose che supportavano te ed anche nausicaa, non ero d'accordo, ma alla fin fine come hai ben capito la mia morale era che, fino a quando non si lede la persona e la società tutto può andare.
> Ma nel leggere certe tue risposte, dove dici, mio marito deve avvertirmi, tutto deve essere alla luce del sole.... quando poi invece leggo che, certi tipi di corteggiamento non devono esistere e via discorrendo, Diletta per chi ama tradire, quindi tutta la società visto che sappiamo bene essere tutti poligami, il tradimento è una caccia, è un modo per infilarsi i panni di chi con parole false, con parole romantiche conquista l'altra/o, il tradimento è la ricerca di quel qualcosa che ti fa sentire uomo, o fa sentire donna, il tradimento a quanto pare pone le sua basi appunto sul non stare bene a casa.
> Esistono poche regole dettate sia dalla chiesa che dalla morale comune che riguardano l'etica, riguardano le emozioni e riguardano il rispetto prima per se stessi e poi per gli altri, e francamente dopo le tue ultime risposte ( spero io mi sbagli) sembra che tu sia accondiscendete a quello che tuo marito vuole semplicemente perchè, tu lo ami.


Quoto


----------



## Diletta (21 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non soffriresti meno se lui non ti tradisse? Se tu gli bastassi? se sapessi che sei tutto quello di cui ha bisogno per stare bene?



Certo Farfalla, sarebbe la cosa più bella per me.
Purtroppo, so che non è stato così neanche quando c'erano tutti gli ingredienti giusti perché lo fosse, e credimi, ci ho sofferto molto.
Non gli sono bastata in passato, anche se conosco le motivazioni che sono anche valide, e l'anno scorso c'è stata una ricaduta. 
Questi sono i fatti: nudi e crudi, senza indorare la pillola.
Lui è convinto che non ricadrà mai più ed è tranquillissimo, io penso invece che sia nella natura umana non accontentarsi mai e tendere alle distrazioni quando arrivano dei momenti critici nella coppia.
E' già accaduto e mi aspetto che risucceda in futuro, anche lontano, perché di momenti di crisi ce ne potranno essere ancora.
E' per quello che ho cercato il dialogo con lui, un dialogo estremo: per capire chi è davvero l'uomo che mi dorme accanto da una vita (si può dire) e per vedere se potevo ancora vivere insieme a lui, conoscendone il lato oscuro, e sapendo quanto sia grande il suo cuore per me: un amore totale, immenso....
Se non fosse stato così pensi davvero che rimarrei con lui?
Vedi com'è difficile la situazione....
Io sto guardando ai frutti del suo albero (frase stupenda del Conte) e quello che vedo sono frutti bellissimi: non mi ha mai lasciata sola un istante nei momenti difficili, è la mia ancora, il mio conforto, la mia cura, il mio ossigeno senza il quale non respiro.
E' il mio amore, come io lo sono per lui.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo Farfalla, sarebbe la cosa più bella per me.
> Purtroppo, so che non è stato così neanche quando c'erano tutti gli ingredienti giusti perché lo fosse, e credimi, ci ho sofferto molto.
> Non gli sono bastata in passato, anche se conosco le motivazioni che sono anche valide, e l'anno scorso c'è stata una ricaduta.
> Questi sono i fatti: nudi e crudi, senza indorare la pillola.
> ...


--- mi piace tanto


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo Farfalla, sarebbe la cosa più bella per me.
> Purtroppo, so che non è stato così neanche quando c'erano tutti gli ingredienti giusti perché lo fosse, e credimi, ci ho sofferto molto.
> Non gli sono bastata in passato, anche se conosco le motivazioni che sono anche valide, e l'anno scorso c'è stata una ricaduta.
> Questi sono i fatti: nudi e crudi, senza indorare la pillola.
> ...


Se fosse la cosa più bella per te vuol dire che stai accettando una situazione che non condividi pur di non perderlo. Mi spiace Diletta ma è sempre più chiaro, almeno per me, che te la stai raccontando alla grandissima.
Sul grassetto prima della virgola non ho dubbi
Sul quello dopo la virgola ne ho molti.....


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo Farfalla, sarebbe la cosa più bella per me.
> Purtroppo, so che non è stato così neanche quando c'erano tutti gli ingredienti giusti perché lo fosse, e credimi, ci ho sofferto molto.
> Non gli sono bastata in passato, anche se conosco le motivazioni che sono anche valide, e l'anno scorso c'è stata una ricaduta.
> Questi sono i fatti: nudi e crudi, senza indorare la pillola.
> ...


Traspare davvero l'amore che hai per lui.
Voi donne dove trovate tanta forza io non riuscirò mai a capirlo mai!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2011)

E aggiungo che se ti amasse così tanto non ti permetterebbe mai di andare contro ituoi principi, se ti amasse così tanto eviterebbe situazioni che sa che stai accettando solo perchè lo ami e non perchè le condividi...


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Diletta preferisco essere sincero che, non starmi muto.
> Prima di un certo intervento di qualche pagina fa, io dicevo delle cose che supportavano te ed anche nausicaa, non ero d'accordo, ma alla fin fine come hai ben capito la mia morale era che, fino a quando non si lede la persona e la società tutto può andare.
> Ma nel leggere certe tue risposte, dove dici, mio marito deve avvertirmi, tutto deve essere alla luce del sole.... quando poi invece leggo che, certi tipi di corteggiamento non devono esistere e via discorrendo, Diletta per chi ama tradire, quindi tutta la società visto che sappiamo bene essere tutti poligami, il tradimento è una caccia, è un modo per infilarsi i panni di chi con parole false, con parole romantiche conquista l'altra/o, il tradimento è la ricerca di quel qualcosa che ti fa sentire uomo, o fa sentire donna, il tradimento a quanto pare pone le sua basi appunto sul non stare bene a casa.
> Esistono poche regole dettate sia dalla chiesa che dalla morale comune che riguardano l'etica, riguardano le emozioni e riguardano il rispetto prima per se stessi e poi per gli altri, e francamente dopo le tue ultime risposte ( spero io mi sbagli) sembra che tu sia accondiscendete a quello che tuo marito vuole semplicemente perchè, tu lo ami.


non posso approvare...ma quoto!


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se fosse la cosa più bella per te vuol dire che stai accettando una situazione che non condividi pur di non perderlo. Mi spiace Diletta ma è sempre più chiaro, almeno per me, che te la stai raccontando alla grandissima.
> Sul grassetto prima della virgola non ho dubbi
> Sul quello dopo la virgola ne ho molti.....





farfalla ha detto:


> E aggiungo che se ti amasse così tanto non ti permetterebbe mai di andare contro ituoi principi, se ti amasse così tanto eviterebbe situazioni che sa che stai accettando solo perchè lo ami e non perchè le condividi...


Straquoto! :up:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E aggiungo che se ti amasse così tanto non ti permetterebbe mai di andare contro ituoi principi, se ti amasse così tanto eviterebbe situazioni che sa che stai accettando solo perchè lo ami e non perchè le condividi...


No non credo che sia come tu dici farfalla, credo che invece lui la ami, ma molto probabilmente ci vuole tempo, e probabilmente dovranno scottarsi ancora per capire e capirsi.
Sto solo ipotizzando Diletta su quello che leggo e sento dentro, che magari poi non corrisponde a verità.


----------



## Diletta (21 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Diletta preferisco essere sincero che, non starmi muto.
> Prima di un certo intervento di qualche pagina fa, io dicevo delle cose che supportavano te ed anche nausicaa, non ero d'accordo, ma alla fin fine come hai ben capito la mia morale era che, fino a quando non si lede la persona e la società tutto può andare.
> Ma nel leggere certe tue risposte, dove dici, mio marito deve avvertirmi, tutto deve essere alla luce del sole.... quando poi invece leggo che, certi tipi di corteggiamento non devono esistere e via discorrendo, Diletta per chi ama tradire, quindi tutta la società visto che sappiamo bene essere tutti poligami, il tradimento è una caccia, è un modo per infilarsi i panni di chi con parole false, con parole romantiche conquista l'altra/o, il tradimento è la ricerca di quel qualcosa che ti fa sentire uomo, o fa sentire donna, il tradimento a quanto pare pone le sua basi appunto sul non stare bene a casa.
> Esistono poche regole dettate sia dalla chiesa che dalla morale comune che riguardano l'etica, riguardano le emozioni e riguardano il rispetto prima per se stessi e poi per gli altri, e francamente dopo le tue ultime risposte ( spero io mi sbagli) sembra che tu sia accondiscendete a quello che tuo marito vuole semplicemente perchè, tu lo ami.



Caro Claudio, lo so che per voi uomini il gusto di sedurre sia importante quasi quanto il fare sesso, e ne sono spaventata.
Io non accetterò mai più una situazione in cui lui mi metta in secondo piano, spendendo un po' del suo tempo in una conquista.
Sì, il tradimento è la ricerca di qualcosa che ti fa sentire uomo, non sono d'accordo sul motivo di non stare bene a casa, o quanto meno, non è detto che sia per quello. 
Ti correggo sul fatto che mio marito voglia qualcosa: NON vuole assolutamente nulla, anzi è super-convinto che la lezione gli sia servita e che non devierà mai più.
Sono io a non crederlo, vuoi dal suo vissuto, vuoi per le circostanze che l'hanno condotto a ricascarci con le donne.
Devo dire quello che è: a lui piacciono terribilmente le donne, ma solo per andarci a letto, poi si defila alla svelta....
Ed è terribilmente tentato dalle situazioni....
Claudio, tu che sei un uomo, come si può rimediare a ciò?
Non dirmi di evirarlo...perché per prima ci rimetto comunque io


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E aggiungo che se ti amasse così tanto non ti permetterebbe mai di andare contro ituoi principi, se ti amasse così tanto eviterebbe situazioni che sa che stai accettando solo perchè lo ami e non perchè le condividi...


Concordo.
L'amore di lei è evidente anche se incomprensibile, quello del marito io non lo vedo proprio.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Claudio, lo so che per voi uomini il gusto di sedurre sia importante quasi quanto il fare sesso, e ne sono spaventata.
> Io non accetterò mai più una situazione in cui lui mi metta in secondo piano, spendendo un po' del suo tempo in una conquista.
> Sì, il tradimento è la ricerca di qualcosa che ti fa sentire uomo, non sono d'accordo sul motivo di non stare bene a casa, o quanto meno, non è detto che sia per quello.
> Ti correggo sul fatto che mio marito voglia qualcosa: NON vuole assolutamente nulla, anzi è super-convinto che la lezione gli sia servita e che non devierà mai più.
> ...


Devo andare, penserò come risponderti, ma adesso nel veloce mi viene da risponderti così, sii te stessa, soltanto te stessa, cambiare è giusto, ma vale per entrambi.


----------



## elena_ (21 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E aggiungo che se ti amasse così tanto non ti permetterebbe mai di andare contro ituoi principi, se ti amasse così tanto eviterebbe situazioni che sa che stai accettando solo perchè lo ami e non perchè le condividi...


quotone


----------



## lothar57 (21 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Claudio, lo so che per voi uomini il gusto di sedurre sia importante quasi quanto il fare sesso, e ne sono spaventata.
> Io non accetterò mai più una situazione in cui lui mi metta in secondo piano, spendendo un po' del suo tempo in una conquista.
> Sì, il tradimento è la ricerca di qualcosa che ti fa sentire uomo, non sono d'accordo sul motivo di non stare bene a casa, o quanto meno, non è detto che sia per quello.
> Ti correggo sul fatto che mio marito voglia qualcosa: NON vuole assolutamente nulla, anzi è super-convinto che la lezione gli sia servita e che non devierà mai più.
> ...


Ciao Diletta di evirazione sono minacciato dall'altra donna.mia moglie fa'peggio,ieri viaggiando soli mi e'scappato detto una cosa,sulla corporatura di una mia cliente e sua conoscente,che potevo sapere solo avendoci messo le mani sopra...niente di hard,un abbraccio un po'caloroso....non ti dico la scena che mi ha fatto.
Mi fa piu'paura delle minacce folcrostiche dell'altra,mia moglie mi ha promesso che se impara altre''amenita''rende all'istante la pariglia....infilandosi in lun letto con uno dei tanti ''spasimanti''..tu potesti fare lo stesso con il marito..minaccialo...

Condivido il fatto che gli piacciano tanto le donne,in faccio lo stesso,ma riuscire a farsele una volta sola e via.mica e'facile....


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2011)

diletta ama il marito con tutto l'amore di donna aggiunto a quello di madre e amica .


----------



## Diletta (21 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se fosse la cosa più bella per te vuol dire che stai accettando una situazione che non condividi pur di non perderlo. Mi spiace Diletta ma è sempre più chiaro, almeno per me, che te la stai raccontando alla grandissima.
> Sul grassetto prima della virgola non ho dubbi
> Sul quello dopo la virgola ne ho molti.....




Ma è ovvio che se gli bastassi sempre e solo io ne sarei felicissima: non ci sarebbe nessun problema da risolvere, nessun nodo da sciogliere e invece il problema è emerso, dunque va affrontato in qualche modo, non credi? 
Io dico sempre: "ma come è possibile che sia capitato a me? Eppure...è capitato proprio a me"
Allora che faccio: metto la testa sotto la sabbia?
No, non è nel mio carattere.
Piango, mi dispero, faccio la vittima inconsolabile?
No, non è nel mio carattere.
Lo lascio?
Ho già sviscerato la cosa e mi sono data la risposta, che potrebbe anche cambiare col tempo, ma che al momento è quella che ho scelto e porto avanti.
Ho posto delle precise condizioni e quelle rimangono.
Se mi sono esposta significa che lo posso fare perché lo posso accettare.
Vuol dire che la cosa non mi crea nessun turbamento o dolore (lo so perché l'ho provato).
Tu Farfalla non sei nella mia pelle, o meglio nel mio animo, quindi fai la tua valutazione rapportata a ciò che sei tu, ma tu non sei me!
Sono più che adulta...i giochetti sono finiti da un pezzo anche per me, vuoi che non sappia quello che posso o non posso accettare?
Mi credi davvero così debole psicologicamente?


----------



## elena_ (21 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Claudio, lo so che per voi uomini il gusto di sedurre sia importante quasi quanto il fare sesso, e ne sono spaventata.
> Io non accetterò mai più una situazione in cui lui mi metta in secondo piano, spendendo un po' del suo tempo in una conquista.
> Sì, il tradimento è la ricerca di qualcosa che ti fa sentire uomo, non sono d'accordo sul motivo di non stare bene a casa, o quanto meno, non è detto che sia per quello.
> Ti correggo sul fatto che mio marito voglia qualcosa: NON vuole assolutamente nulla, anzi è super-convinto che la lezione gli sia servita e che non devierà mai più.
> ...


Ehm...devo smettere di leggere, perché più leggo e più quello che leggo mi ricorda l'utente Lothar...

Comunque, Diletta, è sconcertante leggere che per te lui è come l'ossigeno, perché le tue parole sembrano rivelare una sorta di dipendenza affettiva, che è cosa ben diversa dall'amore...e se in parte capisco la tua esigenza di trasparenza da parte sua, mi chiedo quanto quest'esigenza non nasconda una nemmeno troppo velata esigenza di controllo da parte tua.
In ogni caso, Diletta, ti auguro davvero buona strada.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E aggiungo che se ti amasse così tanto non ti permetterebbe mai di andare contro ituoi principi, se ti amasse così tanto eviterebbe situazioni che sa che stai accettando solo perchè lo ami e non perchè le condividi...


non è una cosa che va contro i suoi principi.


----------



## elena_ (21 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta di evirazione sono minacciato dall'altra donna.mia moglie fa'peggio,ieri viaggiando soli mi e'scappato detto una cosa,sulla corporatura di una mia cliente e sua conoscente,che potevo sapere solo avendoci messo le mani sopra...niente di hard,un abbraccio un po'caloroso....non ti dico la scena che mi ha fatto.
> Mi fa piu'paura delle minacce folcrostiche dell'altra,mia moglie mi ha promesso che se impara altre''amenita''rende all'istante la pariglia....infilandosi in lun letto con uno dei tanti ''spasimanti''..tu potesti fare lo stesso con il marito..minaccialo...
> 
> Condivido il fatto che gli piacciano tanto le donne,in faccio lo stesso,ma riuscire a farsele una volta sola e via.mica e'facile....


Non ci posso credere...


----------



## Diletta (21 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta di evirazione sono minacciato dall'altra donna.mia moglie fa'peggio,ieri viaggiando soli mi e'scappato detto una cosa,sulla corporatura di una mia cliente e sua conoscente,che potevo sapere solo avendoci messo le mani sopra...niente di hard,un abbraccio un po'caloroso....non ti dico la scena che mi ha fatto.
> Mi fa piu'paura delle minacce folcrostiche dell'altra,mia moglie mi ha promesso che se impara altre''amenita''rende all'istante la pariglia....infilandosi in lun letto con uno dei tanti ''spasimanti''..tu potesti fare lo stesso con il marito..minaccialo...
> 
> *Condivido il fatto che gli piacciano tanto le donne,in faccio lo stesso,ma riuscire a farsele una volta sola e via.mica e'facile...*.



...ma è il massimo che posso concedere, e mi sembra già tantissimo per una moglie.
Ma sai, dopo la prima volta che c'è andato a letto la tipa perde già d'interesse per lui, è come se la vedesse già sotto un'altra luce, intendi?

...e quante volte l'ho minacciato! Infatti ha una paura del diavolo di diventare cornuto, e siccome sa quanto sia determinata e volitiva, incomincia anche a sospettarlo...
Bene....!


----------



## Diletta (21 Novembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Ehm...devo smettere di leggere, perché più leggo e più quello che leggo mi ricorda l'utente Lothar...
> 
> Comunque, Diletta, è sconcertante leggere che per te lui è come l'ossigeno, perché le tue parole sembrano rivelare una sorta di dipendenza affettiva, che è cosa ben diversa dall'amore...e se in parte capisco la tua esigenza di trasparenza da parte sua, mi chiedo quanto quest'esigenza non nasconda *una nemmeno troppo velata esigenza di controllo da parte tua.*
> In ogni caso, Diletta, ti auguro davvero buona strada.



Sì, hai ragione: c'è anche quello, non lo nego.


----------



## Diletta (21 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta di evirazione sono minacciato dall'altra donna.mia moglie fa'peggio,ieri viaggiando soli mi e'scappato detto una cosa,sulla corporatura di una mia cliente e sua conoscente,che potevo sapere solo avendoci messo le mani sopra...niente di hard,un abbraccio un po'caloroso....non ti dico la scena che mi ha fatto.
> Mi fa piu'paura delle minacce folcrostiche dell'altra,mia moglie mi ha promesso che se impara altre''amenita''rende all'istante la pariglia....infilandosi in lun letto con uno dei tanti ''spasimanti''..tu potesti fare lo stesso con il marito..minaccialo...
> 
> Condivido il fatto che gli piacciano tanto le donne,in faccio lo stesso,ma riuscire a farsele una volta sola e via.mica e'facile....


...dimenticavo una cosa da chiederti: perché non è facile "farsele una volta sola", maestro?
Per l'uomo o per la donna che subito dopo ti si attacca come una cozza allo scoglio?
Mi interessa davvero, quindi rispondimi al più presto!!


----------



## tesla (21 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...e se anche fosse?
> Ci si stufa presto sai dei giocattolini?


beh, se io dico alla mia ragazza "vai togliti tutte le soddisfazioni che vuoi" pensando che si stufi del giocattolino, nel frattempo sto male come i pazzi ad esempio. l'autoscontro poi non è minimamente paragonabile alla caccia, alla conquista e al sesso con altri: di girare in tondo su una macchinetta finta ti stufi, di conquistare e divertirti no.
sono sempre più dell'idea che chi vuole strafogarsi di biscotti deve stare alla larga da chi apprezza la sua scatoletta e se la tiene da conto (se mi passi la metafora)





Diletta ha detto:


> Prima di tutto, Tesla, per strafogarsi bisogna avere del tempo e il tempo che ha lo passa insieme a me.
> Quindi, o esce di notte sgattaiolando fuori dal letto e mettendoci un manichino al suo posto, o non vedo modo per lui di fare indigestioni.
> :mexican::mexican:


sono francamente impressionata dal modo in cui la gente conosce e si avvinghia nei posti più impensati nei momenti più impensati. non so proprio come farai, a meno di legarlo come una palla di ferro a una caviglia.




Diletta ha detto:


> ...dimenticavo una cosa da chiederti: perché non è facile "farsele una volta sola", maestro?
> Per l'uomo o per la donna che subito dopo ti si attacca come una cozza allo scoglio?
> Mi interessa davvero, quindi rispondimi al più presto!!


ma davvero è l'unica strada? tu che ti pieghi a un'indole fornicatoria? 
sinceramente capisco il tuo terrore di perderlo, lo smarrimento, l'amore che hai per lui, ma prima di lasciargli la strada libera le proverei davvero tutte, non ultima una sequenza di legnate ben assestate


----------



## lothar57 (21 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...dimenticavo una cosa da chiederti: perché non è facile "farsele una volta sola", maestro?
> Per l'uomo o per la donna che subito dopo ti si attacca come una cozza allo scoglio?
> Mi interessa davvero, quindi rispondimi al più presto!!


facile...una volta solo a 50 anni e'difficile..oppure bisognerebbe trovare una che per l'appunto sia tanto allegra da andare con un'uomo appena conosciuto,vestirsi e dire addio...impossibile,a parole una mi diceva a cosi'..non l'ho mai vista,lo faro'il mese prossimo forse....ma non le credo.
Vedi il problema nasce per forza,se e'una donna non e'come sopra,prima vuole capire chi sei,cosa cerchi,perche'vuoi tradire tua moglie etc...e il tempo passa...poi quando ci riesci,che fai?''ciao tesoro e'stato un piacere??''
IO ci sono dentro da 5 mesi.


----------



## elena_ (21 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> facile...una volta solo a 50 anni e'difficile..oppure bisognerebbe trovare una che per l'appunto sia tanto allegra da andare con un'uomo appena conosciuto,vestirsi e dire addio...impossibile,a parole una mi diceva a cosi'..non l'ho mai vista,lo faro'il mese prossimo forse....ma non le credo.
> Vedi il problema nasce per forza,se e'una donna non e'come sopra,prima vuole capire chi sei,cosa cerchi,perche'vuoi tradire tua moglie etc...e il tempo passa...poi quando ci riesci,che fai?''ciao tesoro e'stato un piacere??''
> IO ci sono dentro da 5 mesi.


Lotharrrr...ma hai capito che nello stesso istante in cui io stavo scrivendo questo


elena_ ha detto:


> Ehm...devo smettere di leggere, perché più leggo e più quello che leggo mi ricorda l'utente Lothar...


tu stavi scrivendo questo?


lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta di evirazione sono minacciato dall'altra donna.mia moglie fa'peggio,ieri viaggiando soli mi e'scappato detto una cosa,sulla corporatura di una mia cliente e sua conoscente,che potevo sapere solo avendoci messo le mani sopra...niente di hard,un abbraccio un po'caloroso....non ti dico la scena che mi ha fatto.
> Mi fa piu'paura delle minacce folcrostiche dell'altra,mia moglie mi ha promesso che se impara altre''amenita''rende all'istante la pariglia....infilandosi in lun letto con uno dei tanti ''spasimanti''..tu potesti fare lo stesso con il marito..minaccialo...
> 
> Condivido il fatto che gli piacciano tanto le donne,in faccio lo stesso,ma riuscire a farsele una volta sola e via.mica e'facile....


Ma allora ha proprio ragione il Conte...non ti si può "evocare" un attimo, che tu ti materializzi subito...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Diletta preferisco essere sincero che, non starmi muto.
> Prima di un certo intervento di qualche pagina fa, io dicevo delle cose che supportavano te ed anche nausicaa, non ero d'accordo, ma alla fin fine come hai ben capito la mia morale era che, fino a quando non si lede la persona e la società tutto può andare.
> Ma nel leggere certe tue risposte, dove dici, mio marito deve avvertirmi, tutto deve essere alla luce del sole.... quando poi invece leggo che, certi tipi di corteggiamento non devono esistere e via discorrendo, Diletta per chi ama tradire, quindi tutta la società visto che sappiamo bene essere tutti poligami, il tradimento è una caccia, è un modo per infilarsi i panni di chi con parole false, con parole romantiche conquista l'altra/o, il tradimento è la ricerca di quel qualcosa che ti fa sentire uomo, o fa sentire donna, il tradimento a quanto pare pone le sua basi appunto sul non stare bene a casa.
> Esistono poche regole dettate sia dalla chiesa che dalla morale comune che riguardano l'etica, riguardano le emozioni e riguardano il rispetto prima per se stessi e poi per gli altri, e francamente dopo le tue ultime risposte ( spero io mi sbagli) sembra che tu sia accondiscendete a quello che tuo marito vuole semplicemente perchè, tu lo ami.


 quoto


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa, ma pensavo che fosse chiaro:
> 
> una storiella parallela, anche se breve, con corteggiamenti e intortamenti vari come da manuale.
> 
> ...


No è caifa che si straccia le vesti...
Erode era così scemo da vendere metà del suo regno per una puttanella che gli balla davanti no?
Mi il Battista ci rimise la testa, perchè alla beghina madre di erodiade...spiaceva che il battista dicesse ad Erode...non ti è lecito stare con la moglie di tuo fratello...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio che se gli bastassi sempre e solo io ne sarei felicissima: non ci sarebbe nessun problema da risolvere, nessun nodo da sciogliere e invece il problema è emerso, dunque va affrontato in qualche modo, non credi?
> Io dico sempre: "ma come è possibile che sia capitato a me? Eppure...è capitato proprio a me"
> Allora che faccio: metto la testa sotto la sabbia?
> No, non è nel mio carattere.
> ...


Ovvio che posso parlare solo per quello che leggo e per quello che sento

Se devo rispondere sinceramente alla tua domanda ti dico che nei confronti di tuo marito lo sei. Lo ami a tal punto che ti sei autoconvinta di un sacco di luoghi comuni che lui ti ha inculcato.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> non è una cosa che va contro i suoi principi.


Si invece, peccato che lei abbia cambiato i suoi principi in corso d'opera...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> beh, se io dico alla mia ragazza "vai togliti tutte le soddisfazioni che vuoi" pensando che si stufi del giocattolino, nel frattempo sto male come i pazzi ad esempio. l'autoscontro poi non è minimamente paragonabile alla caccia, alla conquista e al sesso con altri: di girare in tondo su una macchinetta finta ti stufi, di conquistare e divertirti no.
> sono sempre più dell'idea che chi vuole strafogarsi di biscotti deve stare alla larga da chi apprezza la sua scatoletta e se la tiene da conto (se mi passi la metafora)
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto e se posso approvo


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Diletta preferisco essere sincero che, non starmi muto.
> Prima di un certo intervento di qualche pagina fa, io dicevo delle cose che supportavano te ed anche nausicaa, non ero d'accordo, ma alla fin fine come hai ben capito la mia morale era che, fino a quando non si lede la persona e la società tutto può andare.
> Ma nel leggere certe tue risposte, dove dici, mio marito deve avvertirmi, tutto deve essere alla luce del sole.... quando poi invece leggo che, certi tipi di corteggiamento non devono esistere e via discorrendo, Diletta per chi ama tradire, quindi tutta la società visto che sappiamo bene essere tutti poligami, il tradimento è una caccia, è un modo per infilarsi i panni di chi con parole false, con parole romantiche conquista l'altra/o, il tradimento è la ricerca di quel qualcosa che ti fa sentire uomo, o fa sentire donna, il tradimento a quanto pare pone le sua basi appunto sul non stare bene a casa.
> Esistono poche regole dettate sia dalla chiesa che dalla morale comune che riguardano l'etica, riguardano le emozioni e riguardano il rispetto prima per se stessi e poi per gli altri, e francamente dopo le tue ultime risposte ( spero io mi sbagli) sembra che tu sia accondiscendete a quello che tuo marito vuole semplicemente perchè, tu lo ami.


Maddai casso...può anche essere solo un modo di mettersi alla prova eh?
No eh?
Ma porco can...dà piacere infinito che la tua compagna ti faccia sentire l'uomo più bello del mondo...ma fa piacere anche sentirsi dire che sei carino...che so...da una tizia che hai conosciuto in treno eh?
Corteggiamento?
AH perchè (certe) donne non passano la vita a civettare? No eh?
Ma è tutta xixicà no?


----------



## lothar57 (21 Novembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Lotharrrr...ma hai capito che nello stesso istante in cui io stavo scrivendo questo
> 
> tu stavi scrivendo questo?
> Ma allora ha proprio ragione il Conte...non ti si può "evocare" un attimo, che tu ti materializzi subito...


ahahaha cara Elena dalle 7:40 di stamattina sono qua'dentro,1ora di pausa,ogni tanto per staccare vengo qua'2 minuti..non posso leggere che qualche post.....poi si fa'presto non mi leggere e il problema sparisce no??


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai casso...può anche essere solo un modo di mettersi alla prova eh?
> No eh?
> Ma porco can...dà piacere infinito che la tua compagna ti faccia sentire l'uomo più bello del mondo...ma fa piacere anche sentirsi dire che sei carino...che so...da una tizia che hai conosciuto in treno eh?
> Corteggiamento?
> ...


Civettare e sentirsi dire che sei carino non è andarci a letto


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo Farfalla, sarebbe la cosa più bella per me.
> Purtroppo, so che non è stato così neanche quando c'erano tutti gli ingredienti giusti perché lo fosse, e credimi, ci ho sofferto molto.
> Non gli sono bastata in passato, anche se conosco le motivazioni che sono anche valide, e l'anno scorso c'è stata una ricaduta.
> Questi sono i fatti: nudi e crudi, senza indorare la pillola.
> ...


Senti donna...
Una volta ero ubriaco marcio...e dissi a mia moglie...donna dimmi secondo te con chi io in questi anni ho trombato oltre che a te...
Lei mi guardò...e iniziò a contare con le dita...la fermai al terzo nome...e dissi me ne vado a dormire...
Aveva imbroccato tre su tre.
A sto punto?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si invece, peccato che lei abbia cambiato i suoi principi in corso d'opera...


Essere dogmatici nei principi...è molto pericoloso...comunque...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Civettare e sentirsi dire che sei carino non è andarci a letto


Ma infatti...Diletta ha parlato di corteggiamenti eh?
Senza farsi film in testa...ha capito che...anche per farsi una storiellina...ci vuole impegno e sacrificio.
A) Devi scovare la tizia che forse ci sta
B) La devi intortare sennò non ci sta
C) Devi trovare l'occasione propizia...

Sarà anche un luogo comune...ma da come conosco io il mondo dei maschi, se hai bisogno di svuotare i coglioni, cerchi una escort...è garanzia di successo che non ti dà due di picche, non ha bisogno di tante moine, e SOPRATTUTTO hai la garanzia che non ci sarà un poi, non hai bisogno di mettere paletti...lei non si tiene certo il tuo numero in rubrica, non ti manda sms, non ti chiede se sei sposato...ecc..ecc..ecc...passi la tua oretta...e amen...
Ohi, porco cazzo...se ho bisogno di scaricare i coglioni...mica vado a confessarmi da padre Armorth eh?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti...Diletta ha parlato di corteggiamenti eh?
> Senza farsi film in testa...ha capito che...anche per farsi una storiellina...ci vuole impegno e sacrificio.
> A) Devi scovare la tizia che forse ci sta
> B) La devi intortare sennò non ci sta
> ...


Tanto per usare le tue parole: sei hai bisogno di scaricare i coglioni vai da tua moglie!!!!!!!


----------



## tesla (21 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Essere dogmatici nei principi...è molto pericoloso...comunque...


questo principio non è uno di quelli ballerini, è di quelli imprescindibili. diletta sta cercando di forzare un cerchio e farlo diventare quadrato, accettare le sfarfallate in giro di suo marito come eventi "non troppo gravi".
una cosa che alla lunga ti lede il sistema nervoso, non è un principio tipo "non rubare" che se hai fame e pensi cazzarola muoio, qualcosa alla fine lo rubi e poi ti metti l'anima in pace.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai casso...può anche essere solo un modo di mettersi alla prova eh?
> No eh?
> Ma porco can...dà piacere infinito che la tua compagna ti faccia sentire l'uomo più bello del mondo...ma fa piacere anche sentirsi dire che sei carino...che so...da una tizia che hai conosciuto in treno eh?
> Corteggiamento?
> ...


ma certo amico mio,poi ti diro'che i primi tempi sentirsi chiamare tesoro da un'altra mi piace,oppure quando fa.ed e'convinta..la gelosa..sono attimi particolari.Ogni tanto ascolto i Pooh,'l''altra donna'',ed e'tutto verissimo,ma il finale dell'altra casa e un giorno lo diro'a lei...non lo condivido..e neanche il far la spesa assieme..io non l'ho mai fatto con mia moglie..figurati se....
Che ne dici contastro???


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> questo principio non è uno di quelli ballerini, è di quelli imprescindibili. diletta sta cercando di forzare un cerchio e farlo diventare quadrato, accettare le sfarfallate in giro di suo marito come eventi "non troppo gravi".
> una cosa che alla lunga ti lede il sistema nervoso, non è un principio tipo "non rubare" che se hai fame e pensi cazzarola muoio, qualcosa alla fine lo rubi e poi ti metti l'anima in pace.


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma certo amico mio,poi ti diro'che i primi tempi sentirsi chiamare tesoro da un'altra mi piace,oppure quando fa.ed e'convinta..la gelosa..sono attimi particolari.Ogni tanto ascolto i Pooh,'l''altra donna'',ed e'tutto verissimo,ma il finale dell'altra casa e un giorno lo diro'a lei...non lo condivido..e neanche il far la spesa assieme..io non l'ho mai fatto con mia moglie..figurati se....
> Che ne dici contastro???


Riascolta quella canzone. PErchè forse non l'hai compresa. Parla di amore, amore verso l'amante, amore che non è in grado di soddisfare appieno e soffre per questa donna che deve rinunciare a le cose quotidiane perchè lui non gliele può offrire. Ma prima o poi troverà il coraggio di lasciare la donna che non ama più per quella che veramente ama.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti...Diletta ha parlato di corteggiamenti eh?
> Senza farsi film in testa...ha capito che...anche per farsi una storiellina...ci vuole impegno e sacrificio.
> A) Devi scovare la tizia che forse ci sta
> B) La devi intortare sennò non ci sta
> ...


si ma sai che bello..a pagare sono tutti buoni..ma vuoi mettere riuscire in mezzo a mille impegni,accendere qualcosa in un'altra donna??io la escort non la vorrei manco gratis.....per non dire dei finti orgasmi..anche quello che soddisfazione!!!vado piu'in la'tra un escort e da solo..non mi cambierebbe proprio niente,le bambole inanimate non fanno per me


----------



## lothar57 (21 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Riascolta quella canzone. PErchè forse non l'hai compresa. Parla di amore, amore verso l'amante, amore che non è in grado di soddisfare appieno e soffre per questa donna che deve rinunciare a le cose quotidiane perchè lui non gliele può offrire. Ma prima o poi troverà il coraggio di lasciare la donna che non ama più per quella che veramente ama.


Ciao Farfalla..lo so lo so,infatti non condivido molte altre cose di quella canzone,appunto i ridicoli innamoramenti,e il lasciare la moglie,ma mi piace..debbo dire che e' anche il sistema per pensarla...spesso come oggi mi scordo che esista


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto per usare le tue parole: sei hai bisogno di scaricare i coglioni vai da tua moglie!!!!!!!


Ma adesso non ho voglia...ho sonno...
Cosa credi che ci siano tante donne molto disponibili sessualmente eh?
Tante donne a parole sono degli sciupacicci...ma poi nei fatti...ve ben dai lasciamo perdere...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> questo principio non è uno di quelli ballerini, è di quelli imprescindibili. diletta sta cercando di forzare un cerchio e farlo diventare quadrato, accettare le sfarfallate in giro di suo marito come eventi "non troppo gravi".
> una cosa che alla lunga ti lede il sistema nervoso, non è un principio tipo "non rubare" che se hai fame e pensi cazzarola muoio, qualcosa alla fine lo rubi e poi ti metti l'anima in pace.


Sbagliato.
Diletta ha solo detto...ok...il mio matrimonio non è un cerchio perfetto...
Vediamo se può essere ovale e bello lo stesso eh?
Insomma un quasi cerchio...
Piuttosto di quei matrimoni in cui non c'è più niente...
Non dimentichiamoci MAI...che suo marito la tromba alla grande e lei adora trombare con lui, anche per "come" la tromba.
E dovrebbero saperlo le tante che hanno il marito che alla sera non le sfiora nemmeno con un bacio.

Can che magna in casa, non magna fora.

Poi sesso lo comperi.
L'amore no.
Neanche lo estorci l'amore.

Ovvio se Diletta fosse di quelle...se te becco non ti perdono: sarebbe già separata.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma adesso non ho voglia...ho sonno...
> Cosa credi che ci siano tante donne molto disponibili sessualmente eh?
> Tante donne a parole sono degli sciupacicci...ma poi nei fatti...ve ben dai lasciamo perdere...


Ma stiamo parlando di una donna che mi sembra di capire sia sempre disponibile per il marito.......


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma certo amico mio,poi ti diro'che i primi tempi sentirsi chiamare tesoro da un'altra mi piace,oppure quando fa.ed e'convinta..la gelosa..sono attimi particolari.Ogni tanto ascolto i Pooh,'l''altra donna'',ed e'tutto verissimo,ma il finale dell'altra casa e un giorno lo diro'a lei...non lo condivido..e neanche il far la spesa assieme..io non l'ho mai fatto con mia moglie..figurati se....
> Che ne dici contastro???


Io dico che friggono e non vogliono lasciare DIletta a vivere come le pare e piace...
Ma ti dico...una cosa...
La tigre della malesia che hai incasa...se voleva ti avrebbe già beccato...credimi...
Poi se lei ti perdonasse...
Friggono ancora di più!

Vorrebbero che Diletta fanculizzasse suo marito a tutti i costi...
Questo è il problema...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto per usare le tue parole: sei hai bisogno di scaricare i coglioni vai da tua moglie!!!!!!!


E poi la moglie: la si ama, la si rispetta no?
Mica si può usarla come un buco di carne eh?
Lei vorrebbe fare l'amore...
Scaricarsi i coglioni è un'altra cosa...molto più terrena...


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io dico che friggono e non vogliono lasciare DIletta a vivere come le pare e piace...
> Ma ti dico...una cosa...
> La tigre della malesia che hai incasa...se voleva ti avrebbe già beccato...credimi...
> Poi se lei ti perdonasse...
> ...


smettila di tirare fuori questi pensieri maligni  e frustrati che non appartengono a nessuno.vengono in mente a te ...e mi chiederei il perché


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io dico che friggono e non vogliono lasciare DIletta a vivere come le pare e piace...
> Ma ti dico...una cosa...
> La tigre della malesia che hai incasa...se voleva ti avrebbe già beccato...credimi...
> Poi se lei ti perdonasse...
> ...


Ti sbagli di grosso. Io sono solo felice se Diletta riesce ad essere serena nel suo matrimonio, non ho motivo di volere che si separi.
CI si confronta, e semplicemente le dico quello che io vedo da fuori, senza imposizioni e senza mettermi su un piedistallo convinta di detenere la verità. 
Se dessimo ragione a tutti quelli che entrano qui che senso avrebbe un forum....


----------



## Diletta (21 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *No è caifa che si straccia le vesti..*.
> Erode era così scemo da vendere metà del suo regno per una puttanella che gli balla davanti no?
> Mi il Battista ci rimise la testa, perchè alla beghina madre di erodiade...spiaceva che il battista dicesse ad Erode...non ti è lecito stare con la moglie di tuo fratello...



...E' vero conte, come ho fatto a cadere in simile errore? Eppure c'era qualcosa che non mi tornava...
Grazie per avermelo fatto notare.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E poi la moglie: la si ama, la si rispetta no?
> Mica si può usarla come un buco di carne eh?
> Lei vorrebbe fare l'amore...
> Scaricarsi i coglioni è un'altra cosa...molto più terrena...


A sei anche tu di quelli "la moglie santa e l'amante zoccola"?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti sbagli di grosso. Io sono solo felice se Diletta riesce ad essere serena nel suo matrimonio, non ho motivo di volere che si separi.
> CI si confronta, e semplicemente le dico quello che io vedo da fuori, senza imposizioni e senza mettermi su un piedistallo convinta di detenere la verità.
> Se dessimo ragione a tutti quelli che entrano qui che senso avrebbe un forum....


E ALLORA PERCHE' CONTINUI A METTERLE DEI SOSPETTI IN TESTA...frasette del tipo...COSE CHE LE HA INCULCATO IL MARITO eh?

Diletta...CONOSCE IL SUO POLLO.
TU conosci il tuo.

Donne diverse, mariti diversi.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> A sei anche tu di quelli "la moglie santa e l'amante zoccola"?


No, io sono quello che credeva di essere divenuto impotente, a causa del suo eterno negarsi...
Capito?
Io sono quello che le ha detto in mille modi, SMOLLATI un attimo che cerco altrove...
E che si è sentito dire...Figuriamoci chi trovi tu...eh?
Perchè io sono il nano idiota no?
FANCULO.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> smettila di tirare fuori questi pensieri maligni  e frustrati che non appartengono a nessuno.vengono in mente a te ...e mi chiederei il perché


Non mi stupisce che tu li trova maligni e frustrati...non mi stupisce per niente...ciò per chi si crede sempre di essere chissàcchè...la dea meritevole del vero amore qui e là...


----------



## elena_ (21 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbagliato.
> Diletta ha solo detto...ok...il mio matrimonio non è un cerchio perfetto...
> Vediamo se può essere ovale e bello lo stesso eh?
> Insomma un quasi cerchio...
> ...


Lo hai detto Conte...e credo che Diletta se lo sia detto un sacco di volte...ecco cosa perderebbe se perdesse suo marito...ditelo a quelle, chiedetelo alle poche che hanno un marito e qualcosa, per citare parafrasando una famosa canzone...

E comunque ecco la differenza di genere: il sesso nudo e crudo per un uomo come te può essere un semplicistico svuotarsi i coglioni e niente più, mentre per una donna come Diletta non può prescindere dall'amore e non può prescindere da suo marito.


----------



## kay76 (21 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ALLORA PERCHE' CONTINUI A METTERLE DEI SOSPETTI IN TESTA...frasette del tipo...COSE CHE LE HA INCULCATO IL MARITO eh?
> 
> Diletta...CONOSCE IL SUO POLLO.
> TU conosci il tuo.
> ...


Io non credo che Farfalla voglia metterle dei dubbi..le offre il suo punto vista, e secondo me è utile per Diletta guardare alla cosa a 360 gradi, visto che non ha scelto una strada semplice. Soprattutto per il fatto che la sua natura è esattamente il contrario e cioè quella di non concepire (per se stessa) il sesso slegato dall'amore.
Anche io, da altre parti, ho detto a Diletta il mio pensiero, e gliel'ho detto non per metterle dei dubbi. Ma perchè credo che nel momento in cui ci si apre con gli altri, oltre ad essere ascoltati, ci si aspetti anche un parere, uno spunto di riflessione, un'opinione e ben venga se è diversa dalla nostra, questo ci aiuta a riflettere meglio e a ponderare meglio le cose, soprattutto quando abbiamo di fronte scelte importanti.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Novembre 2011)

.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Lo hai detto Conte...e credo che Diletta se lo sia detto un sacco di volte...ecco cosa perderebbe se perdesse suo marito...ditelo a quelle, chiedetelo alle poche che hanno un marito e qualcosa, per citare parafrasando una famosa canzone...
> 
> E comunque ecco la differenza di genere: il sesso nudo e crudo per un uomo come te può essere un semplicistico svuotarsi i coglioni e niente più, mentre per una donna come Diletta non può prescindere dall'amore e non può prescindere da suo marito.


Ma porco cane...
Ci sono tante che hanno un marito...
Ma avere un marito non è certo garanzia che dato che vi ha sposato...VI AMI PER TUTTA LA VITA EH?

Lo sai come sono tanti matrimoni?
Lui le dice...
" Ti ho sposato e dato dei figli, soldi e sicurezza economica, COSA CAZZO VUOI ANCORA DA ME?"...

Lei le dice...
" Te la do quando vuoi tu...COSA CAZZO VUOI ANCORA DA ME?"...

Ovvio che soffrono come bestie quelle donne...che a causa di un tradimento sbattono la faccia per terra sul fatto della loro grandissima illusione: ESSERE AMATE.

Ma ci vuole cosa...dosento pagine di forum per capire ste cose?

AH perchè secondo voi i matrimoni che funzionano si basano solo sull'ammore eh?

E non sulla condivisione di un progetto reale...
Sulla cooperazione economica...
Sull'aiutarsi nello sbrigare le questioni di ogni giorno...
Sullo spartirsi i compiti
Sul credere che quello che l'altro fa sia bello
Sulla fiducia che l'altro ce la mette tutta a seconda delle sue capacità e mezzi
Sull'accettazione che l'altro non è lì come un cane ai nostri comandi, ma che anche lui ha i suoi momenti di mona...
Sul fatto che per andare d'accordo NOn bisogna pestarse i piedi...
Sul fatto che bisogna sapersi sopportare, SI CAZZO, lo dico SOPPORTARE....perchè ci sono giorni in cui se ci fosse un tasto per far tacere le sue lamentele lo pigeresti, e così lei se potesse fare in modo che lui la pianti con la sua mancanza di attenzione...farebbe a lui pure una minestra con il guttalax dentro...no?
Sul fatto che anche se un rapporto non è iddillio e perfezione NON è tutta merda....

No eh?

Ma allora porco cazzo...parlatemi del vostro meraviglioso amore che tanto vi realizza e rende felici....

Casso...Diletta SA CHI PERDE...
E non mi pare vero un casso...che lui sia là che la manipola come un giocattolino...eh?


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porco cane...
> Ci sono tante che hanno un marito...
> Ma avere un marito non è certo garanzia che dato che vi ha sposato...VI AMI PER TUTTA LA VITA EH?
> 
> ...


Quoto.

Quoto questo come altri interventi tuoi in questa discussione, così come quoto Diletta per molti interventi suoi in questa discussione.

Questo tuo lo quoto di cuore.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Io non credo che Farfalla voglia metterle dei dubbi..le offre il suo punto vista, e secondo me è utile per Diletta guardare alla cosa a 360 gradi, visto che non ha scelto una strada semplice. Soprattutto per il fatto che la sua natura è esattamente il contrario e cioè quella di non concepire (per se stessa) il sesso slegato dall'amore.
> Anche io, da altre parti, ho detto a Diletta il mio pensiero, e gliel'ho detto non per metterle dei dubbi. Ma perchè credo che nel momento in cui ci si apre con gli altri, oltre ad essere ascoltati, ci si aspetti anche un parere, uno spunto di riflessione, un'opinione e ben venga se è diversa dalla nostra, questo ci aiuta a riflettere meglio e a ponderare meglio le cose, soprattutto quando abbiamo di fronte scelte importanti.


Ma sacripante...
Scegliere una strada non è girare in tondo come dei mona...
Scegliere una strada implica la rinuncia a percorrere le altre...
Implica...ok...ho scelto di andare verso là...

MA IL CORAGGIO DI DILETTA è: CAMMINO...

Non sta là come un'insicurona del cazzo a dire...ah ma se vado per dilì...ah ma poi è sbagliata....e se è sbagliata poi mi tocca tornare indietro...

E che cosa si trova? 
Ah a destra no...perchè sarai sola....a sinistra no...perchè c'è il lupo, a sud ovest...nemmeno...perchè nessuno sa come va a finire...

Ha scelto una via?
OK...lasciamola camminare in pace...senza costringerla a dare spiegazioni e motivazioni a chi ad ogni passo compiuto le chiede perchè prova passare per di lì eh?

Non eh?
In una situazione di crisi...o sei creativo e sai come darne fuori...o sei FOTTUTO.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Quoto questo come altri interventi tuoi in questa discussione, così come quoto Diletta per molti interventi suoi in questa discussione.
> 
> Questo tuo lo quoto di cuore.


Ma porco casso cane...per me matrimonio non è ah sei stanca cara...ti regalo un mazzo di rose...rosse...ehi ma scartale te...e mettici pure l'acqua...per me matrimonio è vedere che la casa è indecente...e che ti mancano gli strumenti per fare le pulizie...
Porco casso farti la sorpresa di trovare una casa in ordine...è matrimonio.....
Una cosa che non farei mai per un'amichetta del menga...no?

Dispiacetevi se vostro marito anzichè caricarvi la lavastoviglie...vi dice...ah non posso che devo chattare sul pc adesso...
QUESTA A CASA MIA è...NON ME NE FREGA UN CASSO DI TE...


----------



## lothar57 (21 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sacripante...
> Scegliere una strada non è girare in tondo come dei mona...
> Scegliere una strada implica la rinuncia a percorrere le altre...
> Implica...ok...ho scelto di andare verso là...
> ...


Alcune forumiste hanno in mente un concetto solo..lui tradisce..sbattilo fuori casa.
Ma correggimi se sbaglio amico,non sanno cosa voglia dire trovarsi un questa situazione,perche'parlano tutte benissimo,ma le vorrei vedere con un marito come quello di Diletta.
Non e'uno che dice ''non ti amo piu''.ma ''ho voglia di novita''..dico bene?maestro non leggo tutto,forse scrivo cazzate.
Loro non capiscono che dopo 20-30 anni insieme,non puoi dire''hai sbagliato fine dei giochi''....mia moglie ieri alla mia domanda''ti incazzi per ilazioni paesane..cosa faresti se mi vedessero baciare una donna??''ha risposto come le amiche qua'sopra''valigie in strada''.
Ma non lo fara'mai,sa che mi sono dannato l'anima per la mia famiglia,che per me non faccio un cazzo ma solo e sempre per loro.

L'altra mi da'spinta sempre e comunque,ma la mia vita e li',dove tra 5 minuti vado.....senza sarei un'uomo finito,non so cuocere un'uovo o fare una lavatrice,so solo lavorare 12ore al giorno...be'qualche pregio l'ho.....mica voglio perdere la mia enorme autostima..hahahahah at salut Conte,patacca e invornito dopo ieri non lo dico piu'....


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porco casso cane...per me matrimonio non è ah sei stanca cara...ti regalo un mazzo di rose...rosse...ehi ma scartale te...e mettici pure l'acqua...per me matrimonio è vedere che la casa è indecente...e che ti mancano gli strumenti per fare le pulizie...
> Porco casso farti la sorpresa di trovare una casa in ordine...è matrimonio.....
> Una cosa che non farei mai per un'amichetta del menga...no?
> 
> ...


...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Alcune forumiste hanno in mente un concetto solo..lui tradisce..sbattilo fuori casa.
> Ma correggimi se sbaglio amico,non sanno cosa voglia dire trovarsi un questa situazione,perche'parlano tutte benissimo,ma le vorrei vedere con un marito come quello di Diletta.
> Non e'uno che dice ''non ti amo piu''.ma ''ho voglia di novita''..dico bene?maestro non leggo tutto,forse scrivo cazzate.
> Loro non capiscono che dopo 20-30 anni insieme,non puoi dire''hai sbagliato fine dei giochi''....mia moglie ieri alla mia domanda''ti incazzi per ilazioni paesane..cosa faresti se mi vedessero baciare una donna??''ha risposto come le amiche qua'sopra''valigie in strada''.
> ...


GRANDE....con il ho voglia di novità---
Ma una cosa te la dico...dato che io conosco la signora, e loro no...
Sai no?
Non mi pare affatto che lei sia una tipa che poi ami sentirsi lei, al centro delle voci paesane...come "separata" per storie di corna eh?
Si che ti mette le valige in strada...
Ma solo per costringerti a chiederle scusa...
Insomma...
Poi tu puoi sempre dirle...ehm cara...dopo la mia caccia...ho più voglia di te...no?


----------



## elena_ (21 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porco cane...
> Ci sono tante che hanno un marito...
> Ma avere un marito non è certo garanzia che dato che vi ha sposato...VI AMI PER TUTTA LA VITA EH?
> 
> ...


Ma scusami Conte, ma tutte quelle cose che hai elencato cos'altro sono, se non amore? non l'ammmore, ma semplicemente amore. Accettarsi reciprocamente così come si è, non è forse amarsi?

ho detto reciprocamente però...


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Novembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Ma scusami Conte, ma tutte quelle cose che hai elencato cos'altro sono, se non amore? non l'ammmore, ma semplicemente amore. Accettarsi reciprocamente così come si è, non è forse amarsi?
> 
> ho detto reciprocamente però...


il tuo amante ti ama?
Vi amate reciprocamente?
Eppure lui..
Ma guarda che tutti dicono quelle cose pur di scopare..
Ma secondo me sono solo scuse...
Eppoi così è facile...
Secondo me te la racconti... ce ne sono tante come te... e la dignità? ti va bene essere il buco di quello?
Se se lascerà la moglie.. sai quante si sono fatte abbindolare così?
Sì  sì te la racconti, in realtà faresti qualunque cosa per tenertelo...

Elena, no, non lo penso.
Ma sai che palle sentirselo ripetere costantemente?
Lo saprai tu come caspita è la storia tra voi?

Come ha detto il Conte, lasciatela respirare no? Credo che di post che le descrivono dettagliatamente quanto se la racconta etc ce ne sono ormai a sufficienza.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Ma scusami Conte, ma tutte quelle cose che hai elencato cos'altro sono, se non amore? non l'ammmore, ma semplicemente amore. Accettarsi reciprocamente così come si è, non è forse amarsi?
> 
> ho detto reciprocamente però...


Accettarti è...
Ok ho capito che sei una scassamaroni di primo ordine: non me ne fai passare mai una, non soprassiedi su niente.
Non ti amo perchè sei così.
Ma ti amo anche sei così.

Diletta? 
Ti accetto anche se sei un pochettino maialin...perchè ti amo...
E se io...ti allontano da me...mi tocca vivere senza...ok, anche a questi aspetti, che alle più sembrano insopportabili, un macigno...
Ma perdo pure...tutto il mio tesoro che sei tu. Non mi sembra un buon affare.

Quel giorno che gli aspetti che faccio fatica ad accettare di te, superano di gran lunga quelli che mi fanno impazzire di te...ti mando a fare in culo...perchè non ho proprio più niente da rimettere.

Mai visto in vita mia...uno che se inghiotte un diamante...poi non passa in rassegna tutta la sua merda...pur di recuperarlo...
Ohi...se era un anello di plastica...ti dici...chi se ne frega?
Ogni bigiotteria è piena di anelli di plastica...

DIletta parla dell'amore della sua vita...
Non di uno dei tanti uomini con cui si è relazionata...

Cosa dice Lothar?
Dopo 20, 30 anni che si sta assieme...
APpunto non du giorni...

Sai Elena...se vuoi andiamo in vacanza assieme una settimana...credimi...per una settimana...posso riuscire ad essere il migliore uomo del mondo...perfetto, impeccabile, premuroso, ecc..ecc..ecc...
Ehi però non darmi dell'imbroglione se all'ottavo giorno...la carrozza ritorna ad essere una zucca...
Vero vissero felici e contenti...
Ma non ci dicono per quanti giorni...

Qua sia Diletta, sia Stella...
VITE VISSUTE ASSIEME CON UN UOMO...
E fatalità la fetta dove due persone danno il meglio di loro eh?
E una fetta...che non è stata affatto un inferno...ma un eden...


----------



## tesla (21 Novembre 2011)

conte non credo che qualcuno possa godere delle disgrazie altrui e incitare consapevolmente diletta a lasciare il marito, cosi per sport.
ci si domanda semplicemente se non ci sia altra strada.
quelle che tu chiami "maestrine" vengono ampiamente pareggiate (nell'eventualità che esistano) da coloro che motteggiano e sgradassano per il forum, credendo che versare acido sulle piaghe di grandi ustionati, sia un modo per rendere il proprio ego svettante e turgido come il proprio magnificato pisello.
io vedo spesso maestrine vs. demolitori di sentimenti.
anche i demolitori fanno danni eh, ogni giorno far sbattere la faccia contro l'immagine "pene-vagina" per sport, per diletto, per sentirsi tronfi, perchè prude propio lì e non si ha di meglio da fare e che cazzo mi frega del mio partner che è a casa che mi aspetta, non fa piacere per niente


----------



## elena_ (21 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> il tuo amante ti ama?
> Vi amate reciprocamente?
> Eppure lui..
> Ma guarda che tutti dicono quelle cose pur di scopare..
> ...


Beh, ma infatti io le ho detto che il rapporto che lei ha con suo marito mi sembra sbilanciato e ho aggiunto perché forse mi sembra sbilanciato pure quello che ho io con il mio amante. Ho capito che leggere Diletta e discutere con lei è per me, egoisticamente lo ammetto, un modo per conoscermi meglio. Anche a questo serve il forum. Ognuno attinge da qui ciò che più gli è utile.
E comunque ora Diletta sa difendersi bene da ogni attacco, è convinta di ciò che sta facendo e va dritta per la sua strada, fieramente e a testa alta...vedi come ha risposto a Farfalla. Personalmente credo che Diletta sia una donna molto forte e paziente, non solo con suo marito, ma anche con se stessa.


----------



## elena_ (21 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Accettarti è...
> Ok ho capito che sei una scassamaroni di primo ordine: non me ne fai passare mai una, non soprassiedi su niente.
> Non ti amo perchè sei così.
> Ma ti amo anche sei così.
> ...


fin qui non ci piove, il tuo ragionamento non fa una grinza, lo accetto e sono d'accordo



contepinceton ha detto:


> Cosa dice Lothar?
> Dopo 20, 30 anni che si sta assieme...
> APpunto non du giorni...
> 
> ...


beh...Lothar lo considero un caso a sé che pure accetto, ma che non capisco
quanto al finale della zucca, non metto in dubbio ciò che dici e mi fido delle tue parole
io la mia fiaba l'ho già vissuta ed è finita, adesso sto appunto vivendo il dopo...tu qui sei l'unico che conosce interamente la mia storia, il salto che ho fatto e il rischio che ho deciso di correre
ho avuto coraggio? sono stata incosciente? mi sto illudendo? 
non ho risposte
ma non sono sola e non avrei fatto niente di tutto questo se lui non me lo avesse permesso...perché, come sei sempre solito dire, lui poteva fare un passo indietro quando ha visto le acque farsi sempre più cattive...però non lo ha fatto e mi è tuttora a fianco.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> GRANDE....con il ho voglia di novità---
> Ma una cosa te la dico...dato che io conosco la signora, e loro no...
> Sai no?
> Non mi pare affatto che lei sia una tipa che poi ami sentirsi lei, al centro delle voci paesane...come "separata" per storie di corna eh?
> ...


certo Conte e'cosi'e non nascondo che queste storie,implimentano..non il ns disgraziato pil..ma altro,la meschin morale e' che la prima donna.e' + piu'contenta,dell'altra,poiche'raccoglie i frutti seminati dalla''colei''


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> conte non credo che qualcuno possa godere delle disgrazie altrui e incitare consapevolmente diletta a lasciare il marito, cosi per sport.
> ci si domanda semplicemente se non ci sia altra strada.
> quelle che tu chiami "maestrine" vengono ampiamente pareggiate (nell'eventualità che esistano) da coloro che motteggiano e sgradassano per il forum, credendo che versare acido sulle piaghe di grandi ustionati, sia un modo per rendere il proprio ego svettante e turgido come il proprio magnificato pisello.
> io vedo spesso maestrine vs. demolitori di sentimenti.
> anche i demolitori fanno danni eh, ogni giorno far sbattere la faccia contro l'immagine "pene-vagina" per sport, per diletto, per sentirsi tronfi, perchè prude propio lì e non si ha di meglio da fare e che cazzo mi frega del mio partner che è a casa che mi aspetta, non fa piacere per niente


Me ne rendo conto.
Ognuno è fatto a modo suo, no?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> fin qui non ci piove, il tuo ragionamento non fa una grinza, lo accetto e sono d'accordo
> 
> beh...Lothar lo considero un caso a sé che pure accetto, ma che non capisco
> quanto al finale della zucca, non metto in dubbio ciò che dici e mi fido delle tue parole
> ...


Ma io certe cose le ho viste fare eh?
Se ti racconto la esperienza di mio zio...
E con buona pace di tutti...
Poi ovvio statisticamente va in un modo...
Ma ci sono le eccezioni.
Ohi, se si fosse sempre creduto: l'uomo non andrà mai sulla luna...
Si sarebbero fermati eh?
L'uomo è arrivato sulla luna nel luglio del 1969.
Quando tecniche e mezzi lo hanno permesso.
Ma non è roba di tutti eh?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo Conte e'cosi'e non nascondo che queste storie,implimentano..non il ns disgraziato pil..ma altro,la meschin morale e' che la prima donna.e' + piu'contenta,dell'altra,poiche'raccoglie i frutti seminati dalla''colei''


Quello che le tue detrattrici non capiscono è: come sei fatto.
Lothar è un uomo fatto così.
Ogni cosa al suo posto e un nome per ogni cosa.

Per Lothar esiste: LA moglie.
LA le amiche.

Nessuna delle amiche può diventare LA moglie.
Perchè LA moglie è una.

I casini nascono Lothar, quando tu non riesci a capire che ognuno di noi, invece assume più ruoli.
Se una delle tue amiche è sposata, essa fa si l'adultera con te, ma allo stesso tempo è moglie del malcapitato ignaro.

Ma una cosa la sai meglio di me.
Qua ci si immagina che dato che esiste un diavolaccio come te, tu schiocchi le dita e le donne ti si offrono...sono tutte lì pronte: il loro scopo nella vita, non è fare la velina, ma darla a Lothar.

Non capiscono che il tuo irrefrenabile bisogno di diavolare, è compensato dalla loro relativa indisponibilità a starci.

Che è un discorso relativo anche a tua moglie no?
Difficile che lei quotidianamente non trovi chi le sorride, ecc..ecc..ecc...insomma quella donna si nota.

Lothar insomma dice...
Anch'io capirò quel dolore, quando lo proverò.
Ma che ne so io, lui dice, di come si sta ad essere traditi?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> il tuo amante ti ama?
> Vi amate reciprocamente?
> Eppure lui..
> Ma guarda che tutti dicono quelle cose pur di scopare..
> ...


Si ce ne sono molti che le dicono che se la sta raccontando. In egualmisura ce ne sono altri che l dicono che è una donna fantastica.
Entrambe le versioni sono cobcordi del dire che il.suo amore é grande e le si dá spunti di riflessione diversi. Non cspisco quale sia ilnproblema. Nessuno la sta mettendo al muro. Se tutti le dessimo ragione non credo le servirebbe molto....


----------



## lothar57 (22 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quello che le tue detrattrici non capiscono è: come sei fatto.
> Lothar è un uomo fatto così.
> Ogni cosa al suo posto e un nome per ogni cosa.
> 
> ...


Domenica pomeriggio intanto che aspettavo che mia moglie finisse l'assalto alla sua boutique marina preferita,ho provato un po'di invidia per le tante coppiette che passeggiavano per il lungo mare,mano nella mano.Io non ci penso neanche,e quelle rare volte che accade,dopo un minuto smetto.
Sono fatto male lo so.e infatti al dolore che potrei causare,non ora perche'single,manco ci penso,peggio per lui,se capita chisse ne frega.

Probabilmente potrei essere becco anch'io,tutte e due le mie donne quando passano fanno girare la testa ,mia moglie poi e'una gran volpe,se vuole mi fa'fare la fine..del gatto di Trapattoni...l'altra,e'giovane e a volte disarmante,colpa dell'eta'.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2011)

Ho letto le ultime due pagine, dopo che ieri lasciai il forum, e nemmeno ho intenzione di leggere le altre altrimenti comincio prima di tutto a bestemmiare e poi a mandare a fanculo tanti di voi.
Ragà intanto non mi prendete come un prete che dice la messa, ma prendetemi come uno che ci mette l'anima nel domandare oppure rispondere, e quando rispondete/rispondiamo, cerchiamo di essere reali, le risposte diamole guardando la tastiera e lo schermo pensando che siano persone, perchè è facile sparare minchiate. 
E quando rispondiamo se non riusciamo a capire che le varianti delle risposte possono cambiare, perchè magari non abbiamo capito, oppure perchè magari dietro lo schermo c'è chi ha paura o timore di esporsi, perchè certe parole certe realtà sono difficili anche da scrivere in un forum. 
E credo, ripeto e credo questo sia il caso di Diletta e forse anche di stellanuova.
Ora sono troppo incazzato per dire una cosa sensata, quindi mi astengo dal dare consigli o commentare.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porco cane...
> 1) Ci sono tante che hanno un marito...
> Ma avere un marito non è certo garanzia che dato che vi ha sposato...VI AMI PER TUTTA LA VITA EH?
> 
> ...


1) se sono marito e moglie si! l'amore si coltiva! non esisterà più quello dell'inizio, ma l'amore diventa rispetto diventa grande nell'attimo in cui per amore e rispetto continui a essere fedele a quell'amore in cui da principio credevi.

2) amore amore amore rispetto!

3) L'amore tradito non deve per caso fare stare male? e che ci stiamo a fare noi qua allora?

4) ecco quello descritto fa parte della routinne familiare... facile tradire vero ? mincazzo nn esterno cercando di creare un colloquio.

5) Ne stai già parlando tu! si chiama vita di coppia.

6) Come te stiamo esprimendo opinioni, stavolta siamo d'accordo solo su una cosa che, Diletta non è che sa chi perde , ma Diletta ama suo marito, e suo marito a parere mio ama lei.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> 1) se sono marito e moglie si! l'amore si coltiva! non esisterà più quello dell'inizio, ma l'amore diventa rispetto diventa grande nell'attimo in cui per amore e rispetto continui a essere fedele a quell'amore in cui da principio credevi.
> 
> 2) amore amore amore rispetto!
> 
> ...


Allora amico mio...sul punto..uno...
Ok..l'amore si coltiva.
Ok...ma se il seme è buono e il terreno è arido?
Se si abbatte la siccità?
Se viene la tempesta?
Oppure il terreno è fertile...ma il seme è marcio?

Amico mio...
Il matrimonio comporta la convivenza...
E lì da subito iniziano le sorprese...
Cito: A pochi giorni dal mio matrimonio, mia moglie che è una donna ordinatissima così descrive il conte alle amiche.
Lui per venire a letto è così: Man mano che viene in camera si spoglia. Al mattino per vestirsi fa il percorso inverso. Si è incazzato come una iena perchè io gentilmente ho messo i suoi vestiti bene in ordine sulla sedia: al mattino non li trovava più.
Ohi...se sono fatto così cosa ci posso fare? mica la rimprovero per il suo ordine...io mi incazzo quando lei mette in ordine...perchè fidati...io non trovo più un cazzo...pensati stamattina ho fatto tardi al lavoro...perchè non ho trovato il mio zaino...uffa l'ho lasciato per terra in mezzo al corridoio...e lei lo ha messo in un armadio...sono andato nel panico...

Poi sempre alle amiche lei dice...se lui trova un ostacolo per terra, tipo le sue scarpe...non le raccoglie...ma ci cammina attorno...

Matrimonio?
Ohi gente io ho visto coppie scannarsi sul fatto che sia meglio o meno bere acqua minerale o gasata...

Matrimonio?
Mia moglie non dorme al buio...a me dà fastidio la minima luce...
Come si fa?

Poi ci sono persone che si vogliono molto bene nel profondo...
Ma non si capiscono...
I caratteri non si trovano...
Possono stare bene assieme...ma solo a determinate condizioni...altrimenti passeranno la vita a pestarsi i piedi no?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> 1) se sono marito e moglie si! l'amore si coltiva! non esisterà più quello dell'inizio, ma l'amore diventa rispetto diventa grande nell'attimo in cui per amore e rispetto continui a essere fedele a quell'amore in cui da principio credevi.
> 
> 2) amore amore amore rispetto!
> 
> ...


Quoto con qualche dubbio sul punto 6. Ma questo è per il concetto mio personale di amore quindi...


----------



## MK (22 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora amico mio...sul punto..uno...
> Ok..l'amore si coltiva.
> Ok...ma se il seme è buono e il terreno è arido?
> Se si abbatte la siccità?
> ...


La convivenza non è facile, e i problemi che elenchi possono coesistere anche in una convivenza tra coinquilini (mai vissuto con altre persone?). Convivere con una persona che si ama e che ci ama ma non resiste alle scappatelle una tantum è un'altra cosa.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> La convivenza non è facile, e i problemi che elenchi possono coesistere anche in una convivenza tra coinquilini (mai vissuto con altre persone?). Convivere con una persona che si ama e che ci ama ma non resiste alle scappatelle una tantum è un'altra cosa.


Ostia se ho convissuto...
5 anni di collegio, poi tra i 17 e 19 vivevo in una casa di studenti, poi collegio universitario, poi quella porca casa a Bologna...
Casomai...io ho poco senso di famiglia eh?
Va ben non ho convissuto con una persona che mi ama.
Ohi, mi hanno sempre detto che è molto impegnativo amarmi...che ci posso fare?


----------



## MK (22 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ostia se ho convissuto...
> 5 anni di collegio, poi tra i 17 e 19 vivevo in una casa di studenti, poi collegio universitario, poi quella porca casa a Bologna...
> Casomai...io ho poco senso di famiglia eh?
> Va ben non ho convissuto con una persona che mi ama.
> Ohi, mi hanno sempre detto che è molto impegnativo amarmi...che ci posso fare?


Quindi se hai convissuto con altre persone sai che ognuno ha le proprie abitudini, e che bisogna arrivare a un compromesso per il quieto vivere. Convivere con una persona che si ama dovrebbe essere più facile, appunto perchè l'amore aiuta a comprendere. Impegnativo significa amo te ma voglio vivermi le occasioni con le donne che mi capitano? Basta avvisare prima. Sempre che la si trovi una compagna del genere. Certo in questo caso credo che le mancanze rilevate (tipo io sono ordinata e tu disordinato) vengano acuite dalla sensazione di precarietà.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ostia se ho convissuto...
> 5 anni di collegio, poi tra i 17 e 19 vivevo in una casa di studenti, poi collegio universitario, poi quella porca casa a Bologna...
> Casomai...io ho poco senso di famiglia eh?
> Va ben non ho convissuto con una persona che mi ama.
> Ohi, mi hanno sempre detto che è molto impegnativo amarmi...che ci posso fare?


ma guarda che e'un pregio essere impegnativi..anche mia moglie me lo dice,aggiungendo che sa benissimio che una per due ore la trovo,ma che mi prenda in casa no.Infatti penso che un'altra donna che mi sopporti non esiste.
Comunque meglio cosi'che quaqquaraqqua',ne conosco tanto cosi' sai...quando la moglie parla stanno sull'attenti..


----------



## Diletta (22 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Accettarti è...
> Ok ho capito che sei una scassamaroni di primo ordine: non me ne fai passare mai una, non soprassiedi su niente.
> Non ti amo perchè sei così.
> Ma ti amo anche sei così.
> ...



...Conte, mi sono collegata giusto un attimo e ho letto il tuo post: è STUPENDO, è VERITA' ASSOLUTA questo.
Il grassetto, poi, esprime esattamente il mio pensiero.
:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Quindi se hai convissuto con altre persone sai che ognuno ha le proprie abitudini, e che bisogna arrivare a un compromesso per il quieto vivere. Convivere con una persona che si ama dovrebbe essere più facile, appunto perchè l'amore aiuta a comprendere. Impegnativo significa amo te ma voglio vivermi le occasioni con le donne che mi capitano? Basta avvisare prima. Sempre che la si trovi una compagna del genere. Certo in questo caso credo che le mancanze rilevate (tipo io sono ordinata e tu disordinato) vengano acuite dalla sensazione di precarietà.


Mah sai quando andai al militare...mi sembrava di essere tornato in collegio...ma non ti dico le scenate dei maschietti...mai abituati a certe cose eh? Robe da matti...
L'amore aiuta a comprendere: me la segno.
Si ho capito che mi ci vuole una donna particolare.
Del resto io non sono un uomo a cui va bene qualsiasi donna.
Spero tanto di averla trovata.
Ma la paura di ingannarmi è tanta.
Non la voglio deludere.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma guarda che e'un pregio essere impegnativi..anche mia moglie me lo dice,aggiungendo che sa benissimio che una per due ore la trovo,ma che mi prenda in casa no.Infatti penso che un'altra donna che mi sopporti non esiste.
> Comunque meglio cosi'che quaqquaraqqua',ne conosco tanto cosi' sai...quando la moglie parla stanno sull'attenti..


A me è piaciuto da morire...quando ti ha preso in giro sulla faccenda della crocera...e ti ha detto...amico mio...maritino...so bene che non sei tipo da crocera...ma se non mi porti...io ci vado con un altro...insomma il succo del discorso era quello...
SI hai ragione stanno sull'attenti...
Ma ci sono persone che intendono l'amore come avere un cagnolino al guinzaglio, e persone che si sentono amati solo facendo il cagnolino.
So che questo mondo ti sembra strano...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma guarda che e'un pregio essere impegnativi..anche mia moglie me lo dice,aggiungendo che sa benissimio che una per due ore la trovo,ma che mi prenda in casa no.Infatti penso che un'altra donna che mi sopporti non esiste.
> Comunque meglio cosi'che quaqquaraqqua',ne conosco tanto cosi' sai...quando la moglie parla stanno sull'attenti..


A me è piaciuto da morire...quando ti ha preso in giro sulla faccenda della crocera...e ti ha detto...amico mio...maritino...so bene che non sei tipo da crocera...ma se non mi porti...io ci vado con un altro...insomma il succo del discorso era quello...
SI hai ragione stanno sull'attenti...
Ma ci sono persone che intendono l'amore come avere un cagnolino al guinzaglio, e persone che si sentono amati solo facendo il cagnolino.
So che questo mondo ti sembra strano...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...Conte, mi sono collegata giusto un attimo e ho letto il tuo post: è STUPENDO, è VERITA' ASSOLUTA questo.
> Il grassetto, poi, esprime esattamente il mio pensiero.
> :smile::smile::smile:


Ocio è?
Assicurati che sia il tuo pensiero...che qua poi non salti fuori che io o tuo marito ti abbiamo fatto il lavaggio del cervello...
Noi insomma laviamo qualcos'altro...no?


----------



## lothar57 (22 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me è piaciuto da morire...quando ti ha preso in giro sulla faccenda della crocera...e ti ha detto...amico mio...maritino...so bene che non sei tipo da crocera...ma se non mi porti...io ci vado con un altro...insomma il succo del discorso era quello...
> SI hai ragione stanno sull'attenti...
> Ma ci sono persone che intendono l'amore come avere un cagnolino al guinzaglio, e persone che si sentono amati solo facendo il cagnolino.
> So che questo mondo ti sembra strano...



aveva ragione non si puo'lavorare e accumulare e basta...poi forse diventerei piu'umano e meno diavolo....
Il problema non e'il mondo strano e che io lo sono....per esempio crerdo di essere l'unico che il sabato  non porta il carrello della spesa con la moglie al seguito..e difatti le brucia,perche'si deve arrangiare durante la settimana.

Leggi qui'sotto.....adesso vediamo cosa scrivono le signore...a me piace..peccato non l'abbia scritto io   


''L’amante in definitiva diventa una figura molto ricercata perchè rappresenta trasgressione, desiderio, passione, novità, avventura, leggerezza e fantasia. Tutto questo viene portato all’eccesso dalla complicità che si puo’ instaurare. E chi l’ha detto che questo non faccia bene anche alla coppia? La soddisfazione che ne deriva puo’ far nascere nuovi meccanismi nella coppia, apportando nuova linfa erotica al rapporto d'amore''. 


fantastico no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porco cane...
> Ci sono tante che hanno un marito...
> Ma avere un marito non è certo garanzia che dato che vi ha sposato...VI AMI PER TUTTA LA VITA EH?
> 
> ...


Conte, perdonami, ma ... adesso sono pochine le donne che hanno bisogno di un uomo per avere la sicurezza economica. Comunque io ti potrei parlare del mio meraviglioso amore, ma qualcuno l'ha rotto, adesso non c'è più, potrei parlarti di com'era; potrò parlarti di un altro meraviglioso amore quando sarò sicura che siamo riusciti a costruirlo. Questo avverrà quando nessuno soffrirà più, quando nessuno avrà più paura, quando staremo di nuovo assieme solo per la gioia di essere assieme. Dopo aver provato il mio meraviglioso amore, non potrei accontentarmi di null'altro. Diletta sicuramente non la pensa come me, ma io non credo che si dovrebbe separare, credo dovrebbe cambiare guida spirituale.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Conte, perdonami, ma ... adesso sono pochine le donne che hanno bisogno di un uomo per avere la sicurezza economica. Comunque io ti potrei parlare del mio meraviglioso amore, ma qualcuno l'ha rotto, adesso non c'è più, potrei parlarti di com'era; potrò parlarti di un altro meraviglioso amore quando sarò sicura che siamo riusciti a costruirlo. Questo avverrà quando nessuno soffrirà più, quando nessuno avrà più paura, quando staremo di nuovo assieme solo per la gioia di essere assieme. Dopo aver provato il mio meraviglioso amore, non potrei accontentarmi di null'altro. Diletta sicuramente non la pensa come me, ma io non credo che si dovrebbe separare, credo dovrebbe cambiare guida spirituale.


Ma infatti io le avrei consigliato...
Padre Lothar!


----------



## stellanuova (22 Novembre 2011)

Devo dire che se prima ero confusa leggendo tutti gli interventi di questi giorni
lo sono ancora di più, anche se è rimasta una certezza : dopo 30 anni non
si può fare le valigie e mandare via un marito se lo si ama, chi riesce a fare
ciò è perchè non ama più e di certo non a causa di un tradimento.

Sono confusa su come comportarmi con lui anche se ormai la piega che ho
preso è un atteggiamento rigido. 
Di fare sesso per ora non se ne parla, mi sento un ghiacciolo.
E' una situazione di stallo da cui non so come uscirne, spero che il tempo sia
galantuomo, almeno lui.
Questa volta però ha finalmente capito che mi ha ferito profondamente e
che potrebbe perdermi quindi ha smesso di dirmi che sono esagerata.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Devo dire che se prima ero confusa leggendo tutti gli interventi di questi giorni
> lo sono ancora di più, anche se è rimasta una certezza : dopo 30 anni non
> si può fare le valigie e mandare via un marito se lo si ama, chi riesce a fare
> ciò è perchè non ama più e di certo non a causa di un tradimento.
> ...


è un primo passo importante.
A dire la verità, io ho tradito e sono stata scoperta... in quel momento ho sottovalutato l'impatto emotivo, ci ho messo un pò per mettermi nei panni di mio marito, perchè, in effetti, non consideravo quel singolo episodio come destabilizzante per il nostro matrimonio -c'erano ben altre cose
Ma proprio leggendo qui ho cominciato a capire il dolore che gli avevo dato, e quella consapevolezza credimi non mi lascia più.

Non so cosa farei fossi in te, la ricostruzione ahimè non è il mio forte, ma se vedi che comincia ad avere paura, secondo me è un buon segno... forse potresti stimolare quella sua paura?


----------



## Diletta (22 Novembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> beh, se io dico alla mia ragazza "vai togliti tutte le soddisfazioni che vuoi" pensando che si stufi del giocattolino, nel frattempo sto male come i pazzi ad esempio. l'autoscontro poi non è minimamente paragonabile alla caccia, alla conquista e al sesso con altri: di girare in tondo su una macchinetta finta ti stufi, di conquistare e divertirti no.
> sono sempre più dell'idea che chi vuole strafogarsi di biscotti deve stare alla larga da chi apprezza la sua scatoletta e se la tiene da conto (se mi passi la metafora)
> 
> sono francamente impressionata dal modo in cui la gente conosce e si avvinghia nei posti più impensati nei momenti più impensati. non so proprio come farai, a meno di legarlo come una palla di ferro a una caviglia.
> ...



Tesla, ma chi ha mai detto che voglio lasciargli la strada libera?
Caso mai un viottolino libero....
A parte gli scherzi, dici che le dovrei provare davvero tutte: ma quali sono le alternative, se non la linea dura?
Io penso che sia sempre la scelta peggiore: la repressione ha come conseguenza una maggiore trasgressione, e questo in tutti i campi, non escluso l'amore.
L'altra alternativa è la separazione: semplice da fare se non si ama e se non si ha nulla da perdere in terrmini di qualità della vita.
E noi abbiamo al momento tanto da perdere, io lo voglio curare e salvaguardare il mio matrimonio, e non perché perderei il mio status di moglie. 
Ma se tu amassi davvero nel profondo non potresti pensare alle legnate (ma sicuramente è una metafora vero?)


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> dopo 30 anni non
> si può fare le valigie e mandare via un marito se lo si ama, chi riesce a fare
> ciò è perchè non ama più e di certo non a causa di un tradimento.


Non credo che il punto sia se tu lo ami o no o il tradimento, è palese che tu lo ami e che non lo lasceresti per il tradimento. Il punto è se LUI ti ami o no e, nel caso ti ami, se questo amore te lo esprime nel modo in cui tu hai bisogno per sentirlo tale...e soprattutto LUI cosa è disposto a fare per non farsi cacciare di casa dopo 30 anni, perché perdonami se te le dico, fino ad ora non mi sembra si sia impegnato molto.
Oppure puoi fare come Diletta, che s'impone di farsi andar bene un qualcosa che nella sua natura non andrebbe bene.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Devo dire che se prima ero confusa leggendo tutti gli interventi di questi giorni
> lo sono ancora di più, anche se è rimasta una certezza : dopo 30 anni non
> si può fare le valigie e mandare via un marito se lo si ama, chi riesce a fare
> ciò è perchè non ama più e di certo non a causa di un tradimento.
> ...



Brava Stella!!!Il problema e'che qua',credo d gente sposata da 30 anni come voi oamche 24 come noi,non ce ne sono,e non capiscono che mandare a rotoli una vita assieme per quella che e'poi una scopata,o simili,e'assurdo.
Sono convinto che anche mia moglie,che mi ha promesso valigie se scoperto,farebbe la stessa cosa.
Poi lo sai no?noi ultra cinquantenni perdiamo la testa,facciamo una cazzata senza senso....io anche prima mi chiedevo''perche'cavolo debbo avere un'amante''...e non mi sono dato una risposta.


----------



## tesla (22 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tesla, ma chi ha mai detto che voglio lasciargli la strada libera?
> Caso mai un viottolino libero....
> A parte gli scherzi, dici che le dovrei provare davvero tutte: ma quali sono le alternative, se non la linea dura?
> Io penso che sia sempre la scelta peggiore: la repressione ha come conseguenza una maggiore trasgressione, e questo in tutti i campi, non escluso l'amore.
> ...


si, sono legnate metaforiche 
capisco tutto quello che hai da perdere e l'amore che hai per lui. sei forte e coraggiosa nel voler salvare il vostro matrimonio, davvero una guerriera.
leggendo avevo capito che avresti accettato eventuali "toccate e fughe" di tuo marito, uno svolazzo da fiore a fiore, ogni tanto, perchè ne ha bisogno.
ecco, questa parte non so se sia il viottolo di cui parli; certo è un viottolo per lui, ma un'autostrada di dolore per te... come fare a sopportarlo? con l'inconsapevolezza? chiudendo un occhio?
eppure far sesso una tamtum qua e là non è un farmaco salvavita, è così irrinunciabile per lui?
sinceramente fossi in lui, piuttosto che arrecarti un dolore simile me lo farei impacchettare 

p.s. la mia proposta era: fargli fare una terapia? singola, di coppia, da un sessuologo, oppure non saprei...


----------



## tesla (22 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e non mi sono dato una risposta.



e santo cielo ci sei arrivato a domandartelo... era ora!!!!


----------



## stellanuova (22 Novembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Oppure puoi fare come Diletta, che s'impone di farsi andar bene un qualcosa che nella sua natura non andrebbe bene.


Non credo che Diletta si stia imponendo niente, ha raggiunto un suo equilibrio così e non è detto che suo marito 
ne approfitti. Io poi l'ho interpretata in un modo diverso, lei gli ha detto : parlamene prima, vediamo insieme perchè
hai questo bisogno. Non ho letto : fai pure caro, hai la mia benedizione.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Non credo che Diletta si stia imponendo niente, ha raggiunto un suo equilibrio così e non è detto che suo marito
> ne approfitti. Io poi l'ho interpretata in un modo diverso, lei gli ha detto : parlamene prima, vediamo insieme perchè
> hai questo bisogno. Non ho letto : fai pure caro, hai la mia benedizione.


Ecco brava!
Ma resta sempre il fatto che Eliade fa presto ad essere così decisa e categorica.
Mica può dire di avere alle spalle 30 anni di matrimonio e figli grandi eh?
Ossia quell'età dove sento dire...che per molti coniugi è la riscoperta dell'altro eh'
Gente che si è massacrata per una vita...ora si dice...i figli sono autonomi...ora FINALMENTE tempo per NOI.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> e santo cielo ci sei arrivato a domandartelo... era ora!!!!


Lui è un satanasso...
O lo sai come prendere...
O ti fotte...
Lo sai meglio di me...ha na capacità di farti lo sberleffo che non te la immagini...
Un genio obbedisce comandando!
Un mito!


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Non credo che Diletta si stia imponendo niente, ha raggiunto un suo equilibrio così e non è detto che suo marito
> ne approfitti. Io poi l'ho interpretata in un modo diverso, lei gli ha detto : parlamene prima, vediamo insieme perchè
> hai questo bisogno. Non ho letto : fai pure caro, hai la mia benedizione.


 Non credo, se fosse così non avrebbe sofferto...certe cose devono venir fuori naturalmente. Sempre se intendi con "bisogno del marito", come una risposta ad un problema della coppia...cosa che per il marito di Diletta non è assolutamente (perché sempre da quello che dice, la loro coppia non era in discussione...tutto il resto era un extra).
hai però brillantemente glissato sulla prima parte del mio post.




contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco brava!
> Ma resta sempre il fatto che Eliade fa presto ad essere così decisa e categorica.
> Mica può dire di avere alle spalle 30 anni di matrimonio e figli grandi eh?
> Ossia quell'età dove sento dire...che per molti coniugi è la riscoperta dell'altro eh'
> Gente che si è massacrata per una vita...ora si dice...i figli sono autonomi...ora FINALMENTE tempo per NOI.


 Conte guarda, te lo dico con sincerità, senza ironia ne cattiveria, ne risentimento...queste tue uscite sono patetiche.


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2011)

doppio post


----------



## Diletta (22 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Conte, perdonami, ma ... adesso sono pochine le donne che hanno bisogno di un uomo per avere la sicurezza economica. Comunque io ti potrei parlare del mio meraviglioso amore, ma qualcuno l'ha rotto, adesso non c'è più, potrei parlarti di com'era; potrò parlarti di un altro meraviglioso amore quando sarò sicura che siamo riusciti a costruirlo. Questo avverrà quando nessuno soffrirà più, quando nessuno avrà più paura, quando staremo di nuovo assieme solo per la gioia di essere assieme. Dopo aver provato il mio meraviglioso amore, non potrei accontentarmi di null'altro. Diletta sicuramente non la pensa come me, ma io non credo che si dovrebbe separare, credo dovrebbe cambiare guida spirituale.



Non so cosa intendi per non pensarla come te, quello che posso dire è che anche l'amore più forte può essere sofferenza e può spaventare per il solo motivo di perdere una cosa così preziosa, così faticosamente costruita.
Tranquilla sulla guida spirituale: è persona buona e giusta.


----------



## Diletta (22 Novembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non credo, se fosse così non avrebbe sofferto...certe cose devono venir fuori naturalmente. Sempre se intendi con "bisogno del marito", come una risposta ad un problema della coppia...cosa che per il marito di Diletta non è assolutamente (perché sempre da quello che dice, la loro coppia non era in discussione...tutto il resto era un extra).
> hai però brillantemente glissato sulla prima parte del mio post.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Diletta (22 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> La convivenza non è facile, e i problemi che elenchi possono coesistere anche in una convivenza tra coinquilini (mai vissuto con altre persone?). Convivere con una persona che si ama e che ci ama *ma non resiste alle scappatelle una tantum è un'altra cosa.*




Ma non posso credere a tanta intransigenza.
Non voglio sminuire la cosa, ma una scappatella "una tantum" è veramente poca cosa rispetto al rapporto d'amore che hai col tuo lui.
Ma ti rendi conto?
Non gliela passeresti neanche "una tantum"?
Per me è veramente eccessivo, in modo imbarazzante


----------



## lothar57 (22 Novembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non credo, se fosse così non avrebbe sofferto...certe cose devono venir fuori naturalmente. Sempre se intendi con "bisogno del marito", come una risposta ad un problema della coppia...cosa che per il marito di Diletta non è assolutamente (perché sempre da quello che dice, la loro coppia non era in discussione...tutto il resto era un extra).
> hai però brillantemente glissato sulla prima parte del mio post.
> 
> 
> Conte guarda, te lo dico con sincerità, senza ironia ne cattiveria, ne risentimento...queste tue uscite sono patetiche.


no sei fuori luogo tu,che parli di cose che non conosci,mi torna in mente l'ex ex pres del consiglio,prof prodi,che inizio l'ultimo csm parlando in tedesco..chissa'se cosi'mi capiscono....senza offesa Eliade,io,Conte,Stella,Diletta,parliamo della realta',tu forse sei in un'altra dimensione,dasvidanja


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no sei fuori luogo tu,che parli di cose che non conosci,mi torna in mente l'ex ex pres del consiglio,prof prodi,che inizio l'ultimo csm parlando in tedesco..chissa'se cosi'mi capiscono....senza offesa Eliade,io,Conte,Stella,Diletta,parliamo della realta',tu forse sei in un'altra dimensione,dasvidanja


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...
Grande amico mio...
Sai è come quando senti parlare sul mondo dei giovani no?
Poi fai a sto qua...scusi lei ha figli...
E sto qua...ah no...
Capisci il concetto...
Finiremo in un mondo in cui i bambini insegnano ai grandi come si cambia loro il pannolino...
Poi quelle così categoriche...capisci amico mio...rompono un matrimonio alla prima difficoltà...
Non sono come noi...che siamo qui...temprati...dalla dura esperienza del vivere assieme ad una donna no?
Se ne passano di tutti i colori eh?

Dai Spiega a sta gente come ti tocca andare in crocera....AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH
Altrimenti lei ti tirerà uno di quei musi che...

Come si dice da noi....
Bisogna farla contenta la dona....sennò...


----------



## lothar57 (22 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...
> Grande amico mio...
> Sai è come quando senti parlare sul mondo dei giovani no?
> Poi fai a sto qua...scusi lei ha figli...
> ...


comincio dalla fine...io contenta la faccio pochissimo,essenzialmente la notte,poi zero.Anche in questo sono al contrario,credo di risolvere tutto con il sesso,quando invece i problemi sono altri,perche'sono stufo.
pero'bisogna tirare avanti,25 ann non si gettano via cosi',e come tutti,abbiamo interessi in ballo.Qui'fanno a presto a lasciare...e a  male consigliare....se per queste cavolate ci si dovesse separare...saremmo tutti single.
Poi a Stella consiglio di andare nelle vicinanze del Maxim ad Anzola...pare che la PM mettera'un agente a regolare il traffico,delle tantissime coppie clandestine,che intasano le via che porta al..paradiso.


----------



## Diletta (22 Novembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> si, sono legnate metaforiche
> capisco tutto quello che hai da perdere e l'amore che hai per lui. sei forte e coraggiosa nel voler salvare il vostro matrimonio, davvero una guerriera.
> leggendo avevo capito che avresti accettato eventuali "toccate e fughe" di tuo marito, uno svolazzo da fiore a fiore, ogni tanto, perchè ne ha bisogno.
> ecco, questa parte non so se sia il viottolo di cui parli; certo è un viottolo per lui, ma un'autostrada di dolore per te... come fare a sopportarlo? con l'inconsapevolezza? chiudendo un occhio?
> ...



Eppure Tesla, io non mi sento una guerriera.
E mi interrogo con un po' di stupore sul fatto che tu, e altri, vedano dal di fuori la mia situazione da un'angolazione così diversa dalla mia. Capisco che dall'esterno le valutazioni siano differenti e più oggettive delle mie, che dipendono anche e soprattutto dalle emozioni e dai sentimenti che mi governano, ma......in sostanza, lo vedi proprio da condannare il mio uomo?
Così, tanto per parlare.....

Sì, hai capito giusto: se mio marito si ritrovasse preso in un vortice di irrequietezza ormonale (diciamo così) mi farebbe cosa gradita se mi mettesse a conoscenza, ma prima, questa volta, di mettersi nei casini (che poi scopro...).
Non c'è nessun problema a concedergli una libera uscita....modi e tempi da stabilirsi.
Non è un'autostrada di dolore, per me, secondo la mia scala di valori, il vero dolore è altro, e lui l'ha imparato anche sulla sua pelle.

p.s. la terapia la sto già facendo io con ottimi risultati!
Ora mi aspetto prese in giro a volontà.


----------



## Diletta (23 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Devo dire che se prima ero confusa leggendo tutti gli interventi di questi giorni
> lo sono ancora di più, anche se è rimasta una certezza : dopo 30 anni non
> si può fare le valigie e mandare via un marito se lo si ama, *chi riesce a fare
> ciò è perchè non ama più e di certo non a causa di un tradimento.*
> ...



Cara Stella, capisco la tua confusione: può essere un effetto collaterale del forum! 
Il grassetto è perfetto: chi si comporta così è perché ha già smesso di amare e il tradimento diventa un ottimo pretesto e un ottimo coltello dalla parte del manico.
Pensa che non brucia nulla: prenditi tutto il tempo necessario per pensare alla linea di comportamento da adottare, anche se vedrai che all'inizio non riuscirai bene a fare quello che ti sei prefissa perché l'emotività la fa da padrona in questi casi, e a volte finisce per rovinare in un attimo i progressi che si erano fatti fino ad allora. A me è successo tante volte e tutte le volte ne ero dispiaciuta, ma poi ci ricascavo nuovamente.
Poi, finisce anche questa fase e subentra la vera riflessione pacata, che è quella che porta poi dei frutti.
Ti senti consapevole, con una nuova visione della vita, ti senti più forte perché il dolore rende più forti, niente ti fa più paura. 
Comincerai a vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno e non mezzo vuoto.
Col nostro vissuto ce lo possiamo permettere: non siamo delle ragazzine deboli che cedono al primo grosso ostacolo che incontrano, siamo delle donne e che donne! 
La tua autostima crescerà, altro che diminuire, e ti sentirai superiore a lui.
Guarda il tuo uomo per quello che è: una persona vulnerabile e debole in questo momento. Una persona manchevole, che ha fatto delle emerite cazzate, ma appunto: erano cazzate e niente di più, come un adolescente.
Lui ora ha paura di perderti: a volte per accorgersi di un errore, bisogna farlo quell'errore, per poi pentirsi.
E lui si è già pentito, perché sa che si è aperto per lui un periodo di cui avrebbe fatto a meno.
Se non fosse stato scoperto, non se ne sarebbe mai pentito.
Un uomo non sopporta le tensioni emotive, e ora gli arriva il bello...non lo invidio proprio.   
Lo sai che una vita insieme è tanta roba: c'è tutto un mondo dentro che non basterebbe un libro per descriverlo: tienine conto tutte le volte che vorrai per rabbia sfarlo quel matrimonio.
Ma concediti lo sfogo di urlarglielo in faccia che lo sfarai quel matrimonio, anche se non è vero.       

Per il sesso non puoi forzarti: se non ce la fai non ce la fai.
Lui la prenderà come la giusta punizione.
Per me è stato impossibile essere un ghiacciolo: basta che ci si sfiori per provare un sussulto, è un'alchimia la nostra.
E dopo la scoperta avrei voluto essere rigida, almeno per un po', invece....niente da fare: il corpo non ha mai obbedito alla mente, neanche una volta, e dopo la scoperta, è stato ancora più bello, come un ritrovarsi dopo un lungo viaggio.
Dico sempre che lui mi ha rubato il cuore, e forse anche l'anima, ma so anche che se mi deluderà ancora sarò implacabile, perché lo sai, l'odio è l'altra faccia dell'amore, e Dio solo sa di cosa è capace una donna dal cuore ferito.  

E' tardi, quindi buonanotte!


----------



## elena_ (23 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io certe cose le ho viste fare eh?
> Se ti racconto la esperienza di mio zio...
> E con buona pace di tutti...
> Poi ovvio statisticamente va in un modo...
> ...


vero
non è roba di tutti
però, Conte, sto rimuginando su questo tuo post qui sotto e su quell'elenco che fai, perché lì c'è molto, moltissimo
c'è un condensato di definizioni dell'amore lì dentro
e a forza di leggerlo mi viene da chiedermi se io non abbia davvero sbagliato tutto


contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porco cane...
> Ci sono tante che hanno un marito...
> Ma avere un marito non è certo garanzia che dato che vi ha sposato...VI AMI PER TUTTA LA VITA EH?
> 
> ...


insomma
ci sono ancora molte cose che devo capire
e non riguardano tanto il mio uomo, quanto me stessa

comunque vada, non torno indietro ...
e se guardo il lato positivo, stare lontana dalla mia terra per qualche anno non potrà che farmi bene...


----------



## tesla (23 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Eppure Tesla, io non mi sento una guerriera.
> E mi interrogo con un po' di stupore sul fatto che tu, e altri, vedano dal di fuori la mia situazione da un'angolazione così diversa dalla mia. Capisco che dall'esterno le valutazioni siano differenti e più oggettive delle mie, che dipendono anche e soprattutto dalle emozioni e dai sentimenti che mi governano, ma......in sostanza, lo vedi proprio da condannare il mio uomo?
> Così, tanto per parlare.....
> 
> ...


io si, ti vedo guerriera 
prima che mi dimentichi perdendomi del discorso: fai benissimo ad andare in terapia, ma anche a lui farebbe bene secondo me; il problema è della coppia anche, va risolto _assieme_.
anche io intravedevo nella mia compagna qualche guizzo e desiderio di sfarfallare altrove, ogni tanto, mi faceva battute e ridacchiava "se ci concedessimo qualche distrazione?"...
io mi sentivo scavare dentro un baratro di dolore inaudito.
non so che dirti, se pensi di reggere prova, io non ce la farei


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2011)

Allora, sono giovane e come tutti ho le mie storie, incontro la persona che amo e la sposo, sposandola sancisco quello che la società, la chiesa, la scuola, ed i miei genitori mi hanno insegnato.
Comincio il mio percorso di vita, ed arrivano anche i figli, ci sono come in tutte le famiglie momenti di stallo, di incomprensioni di liti.
Che faccio? e bhe e che devo fare? lei mi sta sulle palle al momento, io sono bello, affascinante e mi accorgo che le donne mi filano, ma si!! e certo dai facciamoci una trombata, tanto quello che ho dentro che conta? e solo una trombata no?
Mi scopre, azzo ed ora? e bhe parliamo e le dico... che le dico ? oh madonna!! vabbè le dico è successo, è successo e mi accorgo che lei ha paura, ( si ha paura e non dite che non è vero.) ( forse è meglio non dire perchè spesso lei ha paura perchè se lo dicessi farei molto male.) Noto questa sua paura ed allora in un lampo di genio dico, apriamoci, è stata solo una sbandata ma sperando non ricapiti, vorrei mettere in chiaro che io ti amo.
Lei la moglie sta male e come lui comincia a pensare, bhe effettivamente anche a me capita di guardare uomini e..... Ok apriamoci, io amo quest'uomo e la cosa importante è che anche lui mi ami.
Già dopotutto, stiamo assieme da una vita, che importanza può avere una scappatella? come è capitato a lui potrà anche capitare a me.
( Nel contesto sopra scritto sarebbe meglio che chi si trovi in questa situazione, si guardi davvero dentro, e faccia uscire le vere motivazioni, che non sono l'amore ma sono altre, e solo chi vive questa storia sa quali siano.) prendersi in giro è inutile e controproducente nel tempo.....

Persone come il conte come lothar che, io stimo, intendiamoci se ho scritto stimo, è dato da quello che ho letto di loro.
Però dico loro, attenzione perchè , qualcosa e speriamo non succeda mai potrà un giorno farvi in un solo istante farvi cambiare idea su quello che adesso è la vostra visione di vita, e sapete bene che ci vuole un attimo nella vita, un attimo, e non parlo solo di tradimenti, ma parlo di altro perchè la vita ha anche altro, e quest'altro lo conosceremo nel momento in cui tutto ci cadrà addosso.

Quando si nasce fino al giorno in cui si muore, si porterà sempre dentro quello che da giovani abbiamo incamerato,è vero le circostanze ci fanno cambiare, ma quegli insegnamenti che abbiamo avuto, il carattere, le convinzioni, nel tempo anche se modificati saranno la nostra vera essenza. C'è chi riuscirà a cambiare determinate cose, ed è anche giusto che succeda, talvolta si chiama evoluzione. E se è cosa giusta ringrazio chi come questi saprà violare determinate convinzioni, peccato però che io non creda a tutto ciò quando si parla di chiesa, di educazione di morale e di etica, perchè sotto certi cambiamenti e sapete di cosa parlo c'è la menzogna, c'è soltanto la sola voglia di pensare a se stessi ed unicamente a se stessi.


----------



## Diletta (23 Novembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> io si, ti vedo guerriera
> prima che mi dimentichi perdendomi del discorso: fai benissimo ad andare in terapia, ma anche a lui farebbe bene secondo me; il problema è della coppia anche, va risolto _assieme_.
> *anche io intravedevo nella mia compagna qualche guizzo e desiderio di sfarfallare altrove, ogni tanto, mi faceva battute e ridacchiava "se ci concedessimo qualche distrazione?"...
> io mi sentivo scavare dentro un baratro di dolore inaudito.*
> non so che dirti, se pensi di reggere prova, io non ce la farei


Tesla, ma parli della tua ex compagna o di quella attuale? Non capisco...
Quelle battute che ti faceva sono sintomatiche.....
Se ti senti devastata dal dolore per quelle frasi significa una cosa sola: tu non puoi assolutamente concepire una cosa del genere, per come sei fatta tu.
Io, al contrario, mi sentirei così solo se mi dicesse che nel suo cuore c'è o sta per esserci un'altra.
Mollerei subito la presa, lasciando campo libero.
E' l'unica situazione che non potrei proprio affrontare, e mi viene in mente la storia di Niko, ottima persona, che ha dovuto passare quello che per me risulta impossibile: l'attesa di un "verdetto" da parte di una moglie confusa. Gli è andata bene e ne sono contenta, ma io al suo posto mi sarei consumata anima e corpo e alla fine non ci sarebbe rimasto nulla di me.
Quindi: dovrei fare un taglio netto per mero istinto di sopravvivenza.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Devo dire che se prima ero confusa leggendo tutti gli interventi di questi giorni
> lo sono ancora di più, anche se è rimasta una certezza : dopo 30 anni non
> si può fare le valigie e mandare via un marito se lo si ama, chi riesce a fare
> ciò è perchè non ama più e di certo non a causa di un tradimento.
> ...


Ti auguro veramente il meglio perchè sei una donna in gamba. Sul fatto che tu lo ami sono d'accordo con te, ma come Eliade mi domando se lui ti ama.
Chi riesce a farlo, non è detto che non ami, semplicemente sceglie di non stare con un uomo che ha dimostrato di non amarle. Pensa anche a questo.....
Sai che ho tradito mio marito, e anch'io sono convinta che in quel periodo continuassi ad amarlo nonostante tutto. Se lui lo scoprisse e mi lasciasse non dubiterei dei suoi sentimenti ma saprei che probabilmente pensa che il mio non era amore profondo come il suo.


----------



## Diletta (23 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Allora, sono giovane e come tutti ho le mie storie, incontro la persona che amo e la sposo, sposandola sancisco quello che la società, la chiesa, la scuola, ed i miei genitori mi hanno insegnato.
> Comincio il mio percorso di vita, ed arrivano anche i figli, ci sono come in tutte le famiglie momenti di stallo, di incomprensioni di liti.
> Che faccio? e bhe e che devo fare? lei mi sta sulle palle al momento, io sono bello, affascinante e mi accorgo che le donne mi filano, ma si!! e certo dai facciamoci una trombata, tanto quello che ho dentro che conta? e solo una trombata no?
> Mi scopre, azzo ed ora? e bhe parliamo e le dico... che le dico ? oh madonna!! vabbè le dico è successo, è successo e mi accorgo che lei ha paura, ( si ha paura e non dite che non è vero.) ( forse è meglio non dire perchè spesso lei ha paura perchè se lo dicessi farei molto male.) Noto questa sua paura ed allora in un lampo di genio dico, apriamoci, è stata solo una sbandata ma sperando non ricapiti, vorrei mettere in chiaro che io ti amo.
> ...



Claudio, non riesco mica a seguirti tanto bene....!
In sostanza, che giudizio dai alla tua frase in grassetto? E' di condanna o sei possibilista e cerchi di dargli il giusto peso?
Guarda che anch'io ho rivisto parecchie mie convinzioni perché erano troppo rigide e appartenevano a principi idealistici, ma non reali.
Erano dogmi fuorvianti.
Per carità: bei concetti di amore assoluto, puro e inviolabile, dove non trovano posto la menzogna, gli inganni, le tentazioni, l'attrazione per altri che non siano il partner, un amore che basta a se stesso.
Ho anche nostalgia di quando erano parte di me e mi facevano vivere in un sogno, un incantesimo,  ma sono mezze verità, l'altra metà è la realtà che abbiamo sotto gli occhi tutti i giorni. L'altra metà è la vita vera.
Un amore così non appartiene agli esseri umani, sono troppo imperfetti e manchevoli.
L'importante, per me, è fare del nostro meglio per rendere migliore l'amore che viviamo, perché ci renda più sereni in questa vita difficile, ma senza dimenticare che non potrà mai essere perfetto.
E apprezzare l'amore che ci sta intorno, senza pretendere l'impossibile.
Ecco, ora io la penso così. 
Sono una donna delusa? Certo che lo sono, ma non intendo buttarmi in un pozzo, né per lui né per nessun altro, figli compresi.
Ho toccato il fondo del dispiacere e mi sono rialzata, ed è giusto così.


----------



## Diletta (23 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti auguro veramente il meglio perchè sei una donna in gamba. Sul fatto che tu lo ami sono d'accordo con te, ma come Eliade mi domando se lui ti ama.
> *Chi riesce a farlo, non è detto che non ami, semplicemente sceglie di non stare con un uomo che ha dimostrato di non amarle. Pensa anche a questo.....*
> Sai che ho tradito mio marito, e anch'io sono convinta che in quel periodo continuassi ad amarlo nonostante tutto. Se lui lo scoprisse e mi lasciasse non dubiterei dei suoi sentimenti ma saprei che probabilmente pensa che il mio non era amore profondo come il suo.



Sì, può essere un'altra possibilità.
Ma allora dico io: non ce ne accorgiamo se lui ci ama o finge di farlo?
E se anche fingesse, quanto può reggere questa finzione? Fingere alla lunga un sentimento è impossibile, verrebbe smascherato dalla sua stessa emotività.
Quindi, anche qui, il consiglio che le dò è ancora quello di prendersi tempo e di valutare il marito.
C'è tutto un lavoro di verifica da fare su di lui e questo richiede del tempo, oltre che voglia di farlo.
Poi, se il risultato di questa verifica sarà negativo, l'alternativa è sempre valida, non scade mai.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2011)

Le risposte credo le hai già tutte Diletta.
E po hai capito già da tempo come la pensi io no?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, può essere un'altra possibilità.
> Ma allora dico io: non ce ne accorgiamo se lui ci ama o finge di farlo?
> E se anche fingesse, quanto può reggere questa finzione? Fingere alla lunga un sentimento è impossibile, verrebbe smascherato dalla sua stessa emotività.
> Quindi, anche qui, il consiglio che le dò è ancora quello di prendersi tempo e di valutare il marito.
> ...


Partiamo da due posizioni diverse. Se ami non cerchi sesso occasionale.......


----------



## tesla (23 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tesla, ma parli della tua ex compagna o di quella attuale? Non capisco...
> Quelle battute che ti faceva sono sintomatiche.....
> Se ti senti devastata dal dolore per quelle frasi significa una cosa sola: tu non puoi assolutamente concepire una cosa del genere, per come sei fatta tu.
> Io, al contrario, mi sentirei così solo se mi dicesse che nel suo cuore c'è o sta per esserci un'altra.
> ...


parlavo dei deliri dell'ex, attualmente non sopravviverei un nanosecondo a un discorso simile, sono talmente ferita  e terrorizzata da non poterli neanche immaginare


----------



## diavoletta_78 (23 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Partiamo da due posizioni diverse. Se ami non cerchi sesso occasionale.......



Straquoto!


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vedi, dopo anni di matrimonio, può succedere di sentirsi un po' distaccati, pur non essendoci grossi problemi di coppia. Direi che è quasi fisiologico attraversare momenti del genere ed è in questi periodi di stasi in cui si può facilmente insinuare qualche desiderio di evasione che sfugge al controllo.
> In altri momenti, in cui siamo meno vulnerabili, una stessa situazione non verrebbe vista come un'occasione da sfruttare e non diventerebbe una tentazione, un extra, come tu dici.
> Non siamo sempre uguali e forti.
> Io non me la sento proprio di condannarlo dopo aver capito, ho valutato e ho finito per dare il giusto peso alla cosa.
> Gli schemi mentali vengono fuori dal momento che se ne parla in modo approfondito, è ovvio che le idee che possiedo non si sono formate all'improvviso, dopo un lavoro di inculcamento da parte di mio marito, come pensi tu, ma erano già latenti in me, hanno semplicemente preso forma.


 Forse non hai capito il mio discorso. Non ho mai scritto che non si possa sbagliare, o non si possa essere distaccati, ecc...ecc..o che non si possa passare sopra certe cose, il tutto dipende da noi. *Io non ci passerei, punto. *(me ne frego dei 30/25/50 anni di matrimonio...prima di tutto viene la mia integrità psicologica, e quello in cui credo e/o voglio trasmettere agli altri...poi arriva il perdono e il passar sopra su tante cose).
Io non ho detto che tuo marito ti abbia inculcato certe cose, penso solo che tu abbia forzato un determinato comportamento su una scelta razione e non su quello che è la tua natura (altrimenti non avresti /avresti avuto bisogno di questo forum, non ci sarebbero stati tutti questi problemi no?).
Rispondevo a questa frase:


> lei gli ha detto : parlamene prima, vediamo insieme perché hai questo bisogno. Non ho letto : fai pure caro, hai la mia benedizione.


Perché non avevo capito in che cosa intendesse con "bisogno del marito e del perché dovrebbe parlare con la moglie". Allora ho specificato, perché mi era sembrato che stellanuova intendesse quel "bisogno" come una risposta ad un problema di coppia, cosa che per tuo marito non credevo valesse...perché mi era sembrato che per tuo marito, questo bisogno, non mettesse in discussione la coppia. O non era così?

P.S. Visto che il tuo percorso sembra ancora non completo, usa il tuo potere di assoluzione per qualcun altro/a....io non ne ho bisogno (e non sono ironica).


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no sei fuori luogo tu,che parli di cose che non conosci,mi torna in mente l'ex ex pres del consiglio,prof prodi,che inizio l'ultimo csm parlando in tedesco..chissa'se cosi'mi capiscono....senza offesa Eliade,io,Conte,Stella,Diletta,parliamo della realta',tu forse sei in un'altra dimensione,dasvidanja


Ma stai zitto...deficiente, perché solo così posso definire uno come te.
 Impara prima a capire cosa scrive una persona...poi a anche a scrivere, o la prossima volta nemmeno rispondo a uno che, con una laurea, non sa nemmeno scrivere.


----------



## MK (23 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Ma non posso credere a tanta intransigenza.
> Non voglio sminuire la cosa, ma una scappatella "una tantum" è veramente poca cosa rispetto al rapporto d'amore che hai col tuo lui.
> ...


Forse per te il sesso col tuo partner è meno importante che per me. Per me l'intimità fisica è fondamentale.


----------



## Simy (23 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Partiamo da due posizioni diverse. Se ami non cerchi sesso occasionale.......


straquoto!!!!!!!!


----------



## MK (23 Novembre 2011)

Diletta scusa ma la tua guida spirituale di quale religione è?


----------



## Simy (23 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Diletta scusa ma la tua guida spirituale di quale religione è?


io nelle guide spirituali non c'ho mai creduto....


----------



## MK (23 Novembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io nelle guide spirituali non c'ho mai creduto....


Nemmeno io. La risposta è dentro di noi 
Ma quando si sta male ci si attacca a tutto.


----------



## Simy (23 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Nemmeno io. La risposta è dentro di noi
> Ma quando si sta male ci si attacca a tutto.


Lo so... ed il probelma è che queste persone si approfittano della sofferenza altrui! 

basterebbe davvero a volte guardare dentro di noi


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2011)

*QUELO!*



MK ha detto:


> Diletta scusa ma la tua guida spirituale di quale religione è?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0l8T9oGW_4&feature=related


----------



## MK (23 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0l8T9oGW_4&feature=related


Ahahahahah comunque meglio sbagliare da soli che seguire quello che ti dicono le guide spirituali. Anche se riconosco che così è più comodo, non sono io ad aver sbagliato, mi hanno consigliato così...


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Partiamo da due posizioni diverse. Se ami non cerchi sesso occasionale.......


Quindi tu non ami tuo marito....


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2011)

*QUESTA E' BELLA!!!*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quindi tu non ami tuo marito....


ah ah ah ah


----------



## lunaiena (23 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Allora, sono giovane e come tutti ho le mie storie, incontro la persona che amo e la sposo, sposandola sancisco quello che la società, la chiesa, la scuola, ed i miei genitori mi hanno insegnato.
> Comincio il mio percorso di vita, ed arrivano anche i figli, ci sono come in tutte le famiglie momenti di stallo, di incomprensioni di liti.
> Che faccio? e bhe e che devo fare? lei mi sta sulle palle al momento, io sono bello, affascinante e mi accorgo che le donne mi filano, ma si!! e certo dai facciamoci una trombata, tanto quello che ho dentro che conta? e solo una trombata no?
> Mi scopre, azzo ed ora? e bhe parliamo e le dico... che le dico ? oh madonna!! vabbè le dico è successo, è successo e mi accorgo che lei ha paura, ( si ha paura e non dite che non è vero.) ( forse è meglio non dire perchè spesso lei ha paura perchè se lo dicessi farei molto male.) Noto questa sua paura ed allora in un lampo di genio dico, apriamoci, è stata solo una sbandata ma sperando non ricapiti, vorrei mettere in chiaro che io ti amo.
> ...



Voglio solo dire che solo quando impari a pensare a te stesso riesci a dare e ricevere molto di piu dagli altri e questo senza tanti limiti e soprattutto senza  paranoie...
Poi io mi definisco molto egoista ma nn ho mai chiesto niente agli altri di piu di quello che potevano darmi ...
Non ho mai accusato nessuno di nn amarmi perche ha fatto qualcosa che secondo la mia testa nn è cosi che si fa ...
Ma che ne sappiamo noi di cosa vuole fare un'altra persona nn lo si mai fino in fondo per quanto uno possa essere sicuro ...


----------



## lunaiena (23 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quindi tu non ami tuo marito....


Ma che palle con queste conclusioni o bianche o nere....


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quindi tu non ami tuo marito....


Uno non ho cercato sesso occasionale.
Due mai fatto chat alla ricerca di sesso.

Forse non lo amavo (passato) abbastanza, o forse lui non amava (passato) abbastanza me...


----------



## MK (23 Novembre 2011)

Messaggio per i Non Registrati, per favore quando intervenite firmatevi. Altrimenti certe battute senza senso (e di dubbio gusto) peggiorano ancora di più la pessima qualità degli interventi.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Messaggio per i Non Registrati, per favore quando intervenite firmatevi. Altrimenti certe battute senza senso (e di dubbio gusto) peggiorano ancora di più la pessima qualità degli interventi.


Ma ancora ti stupisci? Lascia stare......


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma che palle con queste conclusioni o bianche o nere....


Tranquilla è qualche vecchia conoscenza che ha voglia di provocare, restando anonima......


----------



## Diletta (23 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Le risposte credo le hai già tutte Diletta.
> E po hai capito già da tempo come la pensi io no?



Claudio, da quello che scrivi sembri un'ottima persona.
La donna che è al tuo fianco deve ritenersi fortunata ad avere accanto un uomo dai principi buoni e solidi.
Scusami e non volermene se ti dico che ormai io sono prevenuta e non mi fido più di nessun uomo.
Ed è brutto sentirsi così, tanto più che io sono una persona che di base ha fiducia negli altri.
Ma ne ho sentite troppe...di questi sposati che ne combinano di tutti i colori,  e ora che è capitato anche a me, la fiducia è sotto terra.
Quindi, preferisco restare con i piedi per terra e guardare agli eventi.
Io ho preso questa decisione, ma è un esperimento, come lo è ormai la mia vita di coppia. Di certezze non ne ho più, ma non le avrei con nessun altro.
Quindi, se tanto devo rischiare preferisco farlo con chi mi sta accanto e con chi amo, ti pare?
Preferisco investire in lui piuttosto che con uno sconosciuto.
Dico solo: si vedrà.....


----------



## Simy (23 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Messaggio per i Non Registrati, per favore quando intervenite firmatevi. Altrimenti certe battute senza senso (e di dubbio gusto) peggiorano ancora di più la pessima qualità degli interventi.


:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2011)

*ma scherziamo*



MK ha detto:


> Messaggio per i Non Registrati, per favore quando intervenite firmatevi. Altrimenti certe battute senza senso (e di dubbio gusto) peggiorano ancora di più la pessima qualità degli interventi.


l'anonimato deve restare tale sacro ed inviolabile


----------



## Minerva (23 Novembre 2011)

diletta e lunanuova le capisco molto bene perché ho lo stesso amore per il mio uomo.lo amo più di quando le fiamme erano altissime e la passione incontenibile.
potrei dire: ora lo amo davvero, prima mica lo conoscevo.il dubbio che molti hanno qui è se i loro uomini le amano allo stesso modo...ma è una domanda che rimane inutile e sterile , senza valore.
l'unica cosa che mi perplime è che sia una che l'altra si sentano appoggiate da chi non condivide affatto lo stesso amore ma ,in realtà, vuol solo affermare la teoria per la quale è giusto minimizzare  il peccattuccio dell'avventura senza approfondire quella parte di ricostruzione e rispetto che è fondamentale secondo il mio parere.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> diletta e lunanuova le capisco molto bene perché ho lo stesso amore per il mio uomo.lo amo più di quando le fiamme erano altissime e la passione incontenibile.
> potrei dire: ora lo amo davvero, prima mica lo conoscevo.il dubbio che molti hanno qui è se i loro uomini le amano allo stesso modo...ma è una domanda che rimane inutile e sterile , senza valore.
> l'unica cosa che mi perplime è che sia una che l'altra si sentano appoggiate da chi non condivide affatto lo stesso amore ma ,in realtà, vuol solo affermare la teoria per la quale è giusto minimizzare  il peccattuccio dell'avventura senza approfondire quella parte di ricostruzione e rispetto che è fondamentale secondo il mio parere.


Quoto e approvo


----------



## Simy (23 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> diletta e lunanuova le capisco molto bene perché ho lo stesso amore per il mio uomo.lo amo più di quando le fiamme erano altissime e la passione incontenibile.
> potrei dire: ora lo amo davvero, prima mica lo conoscevo.il dubbio che molti hanno qui è se i loro uomini le amano allo stesso modo...ma è una domanda che rimane inutile e sterile , senza valore.
> l'unica cosa che mi perplime è che sia una che l'altra si sentano appoggiate da chi non condivide affatto lo stesso amore ma ,in realtà, vuol solo affermare la teoria per la quale è giusto minimizzare  il peccattuccio dell'avventura senza approfondire quella parte di ricostruzione e rispetto che è fondamentale secondo il mio parere.


Concordo pienamente


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2011)

*ecco!*



lothar57 ha detto:


> senti cafona e maleducata,io non mi sono mai permesso di offendere nessuno,vola basso pezzente maestra...rispondere??tu devi startene zitta...scopa di piu'cosi'ti passa la rabbia


qui noi "Non Registrati" non possiamo fare niente ma voi utenti autorizzati potete (volendo) segnalare questo post a chi comanda la barracca


ma si sa che non lo farete, tra cagne e cagnacci non ci si mozzica ah ah ah ah


----------



## Diletta (23 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Partiamo da due posizioni diverse. Se ami non cerchi sesso occasionale.......



Ed è qui che sbagli Farfalla, scusa se mi sono permessa.
Lo puoi cercare lo stesso, e la miriade di storie di solo sesso che ci sono qui nel forum stanno a dimostrarlo.
Lo so che è difficile per te e per me comprendere questo, noi siamo impostate in un certo modo.
Anzi ti dirò di più: a forza di parlarne con voi qui e con mio marito a casa vorrei quasi quasi mettermi alla prova per vedere se davvero per me è così impossibile da realizzare.
L'ho detto a mio marito: lui non ce la fa a pensarmi tra le braccia di un altro, gli viene la nausea.
Ma se volessi fare questa esperienza? Non dovrebbe concedermela ed essere ben disposto come sono io?
Confesso di avergli messo dei pensieri.....


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> qui noi "Non Registrati" non possiamo fare niente ma voi utenti autorizzati potete (volendo) segnalare questo post a chi comanda la barracca
> 
> 
> ma si sa che non lo farete, tra cagne e cagnacci non ci si mozzica ah ah ah ah


Ti sbagli.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ed è qui che sbagli Farfalla, scusa se mi sono permessa.
> Lo puoi cercare lo stesso, e la miriade di storie di solo sesso che ci sono qui nel forum stanno a dimostrarlo.
> Lo so che è difficile per te e per me comprendere questo, noi siamo impostate in un certo modo.
> Anzi ti dirò di più: a forza di parlarne con voi qui e con mio marito a casa vorrei quasi quasi mettermi alla prova per vedere se davvero per me è così impossibile da realizzare.
> ...


Mi fai degli esempi di persone che amano il proprio compagno e cercano sesso altrove?


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> senti cafona e maleducata,io non mi sono mai permesso di offendere nessuno,vola basso pezzente maestra...rispondere??tu devi startene zitta...scopa di piu'cosi'ti passa la rabbia


 Queste parole dette da te, laureato che non sa scrivere...sono un complimento bellissimo!
Che omino piccolo, piccolo, piccolo, piccolo che sei...con questo chiudo, te ne vai in ignore...


----------



## Simy (23 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi fai degli esempi di persone che amano il proprio compagno e cercano sesso altrove?


Diletta non dire Lothar però per favore!


----------



## lothar57 (23 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> qui noi "Non Registrati" non possiamo fare niente ma voi utenti autorizzati potete (volendo) segnalare questo post a chi comanda la barracca
> 
> 
> ma si sa che non lo farete, tra cagne e cagnacci non ci si mozzica ah ah ah ah



segnalate pure,io ho solo risposte ad offese gratuite


----------



## Minerva (23 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova, scusate


----------



## lunaiena (23 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> qui noi "Non Registrati" non possiamo fare niente ma voi utenti autorizzati potete (volendo) segnalare questo post a chi comanda la barracca
> 
> 
> ma si sa che non lo farete, tra cagne e cagnacci non ci si mozzica ah ah ah ah



Spiega perche dovrebbe essere segnalato ...
Mi sembra che sia solo una risposta in tema con l'altro post...

Mister sacro.....noo


----------



## elena_ (23 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tranquilla è qualche vecchia conoscenza che ha voglia di provocare, restando anonima......


volevo rispondere ad uno di quei post con un sonoro vaffanculo, ma non avrei fatto altro che abbassare il livello della comunicazione ... propongo semplicemente di ignorare i messaggi degli utenti non registrati che provocano e non si firmano ... se ho ben capito gli utenti ufficiali possono anche cancellare quei messaggi ...


----------



## Diletta (23 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Forse per te il sesso col tuo partner è meno importante che per me. Per me l'intimità fisica è fondamentale.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Veramente anche per me è fondamentale! E' al primo posto della scala.
> ...


----------



## Minerva (23 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> MK ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Forse per te il sesso col tuo partner è meno importante che per me. Per me l'intimità fisica è fondamentale.
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2011)

*da che pulpito*



elena_ ha detto:


> se ho ben capito gli utenti ufficiali possono anche cancellare quei messaggi ...



credo che anche gli utenti ufficiali si possono cancellare tra di loro quando dicono stronzate offensive ah ah ah ah


----------



## Diletta (23 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> diletta e lunanuova le capisco molto bene perché ho lo stesso amore per il mio uomo.lo amo più di quando le fiamme erano altissime e la passione incontenibile.
> potrei dire: ora lo amo davvero, prima mica lo conoscevo.il dubbio che molti hanno qui è se i loro uomini le amano allo stesso modo...ma è una domanda che rimane inutile e sterile , senza valore.
> l'unica cosa che mi perplime è che sia una che l'altra si sentano appoggiate da chi non condivide affatto lo stesso amore ma ,in realtà, vuol solo affermare la teoria per la quale è giusto minimizzare  il peccattuccio dell'avventura senza approfondire quella parte di ricostruzione e rispetto che è fondamentale secondo il mio parere.



Infatti, solo chi ha lo stesso amore impetuoso può capire a questo punto...
Confesso che io stessa, se vedo la mia situazione dal di fuori, ho una visione un po' diversa.

Quanto all'appoggio dato da chi pensi tu, io credo che presso di loro abiti qualcuno molto profondo e che stimo molto.
La sua vita privata non mi interessa granché, se non a livello folcloristico e poi a me non piace affatto giudicare (perché poi?)
Ciò che mi interessa veramente sono le sue idee su come vanno le cose della vita, e lui mi ha insegnato tanto.
Sapete chi è.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2011)

*per favore*



Diletta ha detto:


> Ciò che mi interessa veramente sono le sue idee su come vanno le cose della vita, e lui mi ha insegnato tanto.
> Sapete chi è.


risparmiaci!


----------



## lunaiena (23 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> credo che anche gli utenti ufficiali si possono cancellare tra di loro quando dicono stronzate offensive ah ah ah ah


Puoi rispondere alla domanda : perche dovrebbe essere segnalato???


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Puoi rispondere alla domanda : perche dovrebbe essere segnalato???


La risposta giusta a uno sciocco/a, è il silenzio


----------



## Minerva (23 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Infatti, solo chi ha lo stesso amore impetuoso può capire a questo punto...
> Confesso che io stessa, se vedo la mia situazione dal di fuori, ho una visione un po' diversa.
> 
> Quanto all'appoggio dato da chi pensi tu, io credo che presso di loro abiti qualcuno molto profondo e che stimo molto.
> ...


parlavo del conte e lothar.
il secondo mentre tu parli di amore profondo ti risponde dicucina e spesa, il conte ha comprensione solo per quella parte che riguarda l'evasione ma non vuole approfondire quella sulle ferite che arrivano dal tradimento.
poi hai tutto il diritto di stimare chi vuoi, ci mancherebbe altro.mi riferisco alla discussione

i giudizi li diamo sempre tutti qui, ogni volta che esprimiamo un'idea contraria all'altro


----------



## lunaiena (23 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La risposta giusta a uno sciocco/a, è il silenzio


NO guarda "sacro" il silenzio è la risposta di chi nn sa cosa rispondere....


----------



## Diletta (23 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi fai degli esempi di persone che amano il proprio compagno e cercano sesso altrove?



Quasi tutti fra gli uomini che molto molto difficilmente lascerebbero la moglie per l'amante, e questo perché la amano ancora, o quanto meno, le vogliono bene e ci stanno bene con lei.
Fra le donne, qualcuna meno, e sono le ingenue che non hanno capito che l'amante, una volta ufficializzato e passato al ruolo di compagno, convivente o secondo coniuge ridiventa come un clone del marito: quindi possono dire addio ai complimenti, alle frasi tanto carine quanto false (in realtà gli uomini fanno una fatica assurda a dirle, infatti dopo non le dicono più) e a tutto quello che fa tanto piacere a loro e per il quale si sono invaghite dell'altro che, miracolo, è apparso subito così migliore da vincere il confronto.
Illuse!
Allora, se proprio devo scegliere: preferisco il comportamento dell'uomo medio che, una volta esaurita la novità (e fa presto) ritorna sui suoi passi, e, sempre se ha fortuna e se è stato scaltro, tutto torna ad essere come prima, e nessuno si accorge di nulla.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Quasi tutti fra gli uomini che molto molto difficilmente lascerebbero la moglie per l'amante, e questo perché la amano ancora, o quanto meno, le vogliono bene e ci stanno bene con lei.*Fra le donne, qualcuna meno, e sono le ingenue che non hanno capito che l'amante, una volta ufficializzato e passato al ruolo di compagno, convivente o secondo coniuge ridiventa come un clone del marito: quindi possono dire addio ai complimenti, alle frasi tanto carine quanto false (in realtà gli uomini fanno una fatica assurda a dirle, infatti dopo non le dicono più) e a tutto quello che fa tanto piacere a loro e per il quale si sono invaghite dell'altro che, miracolo, è apparso subito così migliore da vincere il confronto.
> Illuse!
> Allora, se proprio devo scegliere: preferisco il comportamento dell'uomo medio che, una volta esaurita la novità (e fa presto) ritorna sui suoi passi, e, sempre se ha fortuna e se è stato scaltro, tutto torna ad essere come prima, e nessuno si accorge di nulla.


La comodità come motivazione non l'hai mai presa in considerazione?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Forse non hai capito il mio discorso. Non ho mai scritto che non si possa sbagliare, o non si possa essere distaccati, ecc...ecc..o che non si possa passare sopra certe cose, il tutto dipende da noi. *Io non ci passerei, punto. *(me ne frego dei 30/25/50 anni di matrimonio...prima di tutto viene la mia integrità psicologica, e quello in cui credo e/o voglio trasmettere agli altri...poi arriva il perdono e il passar sopra su tante cose).
> Io non ho detto che tuo marito ti abbia inculcato certe cose, penso solo che tu abbia forzato un determinato comportamento su una scelta razione e non su quello che è la tua natura (altrimenti non avresti /avresti avuto bisogno di questo forum, non ci sarebbero stati tutti questi problemi no?).
> Rispondevo a questa frase:
> Perché non avevo capito in che cosa intendesse con "bisogno del marito e del perché dovrebbe parlare con la moglie". Allora ho specificato, perché mi era sembrato che stellanuova intendesse quel "bisogno" come una risposta ad un problema di coppia, cosa che per tuo marito non credevo valesse...perché mi era sembrato che per tuo marito, questo bisogno, non mettesse in discussione la coppia. O non era così?
> ...


STRAQUOTO!! e menomale che non hai continuato toccando tasti che stanno all'interno di noi stessi, altrimenti scatenavi davvero l'inferno.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Voglio solo dire che solo quando impari a pensare a te stesso riesci a dare e ricevere molto di piu dagli altri e questo senza tanti limiti e soprattutto senza  paranoie...
> Poi io mi definisco molto egoista ma nn ho mai chiesto niente agli altri di piu di quello che potevano darmi ...
> Non ho mai accusato nessuno di nn amarmi perche ha fatto qualcosa che secondo la mia testa nn è cosi che si fa ...
> Ma che ne sappiamo noi di cosa vuole fare un'altra persona nn lo si mai fino in fondo per quanto uno possa essere sicuro ...


La frase mia che hai sottolineata va messa nel contesto del discorso a cui io mi riferivo.
Presa da sola è chiaro che, dobbiamo innanzitutto stare bene con noi stessi, e di conseguenza con gli altri.


----------



## Diletta (23 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> parlavo del conte e lothar.
> il secondo mentre tu parli di amore profondo ti risponde dicucina e spesa, il conte ha comprensione solo per quella parte che riguarda l'evasione ma non vuole approfondire quella sulle ferite che arrivano dal tradimento.
> poi hai tutto il diritto di stimare chi vuoi, ci mancherebbe altro.mi riferisco alla discussione
> 
> i giudizi li diamo sempre tutti qui, ogni volta che esprimiamo un'idea contraria all'altro



Lothar va preso per quello che è: cosa vuoi dire di lui? E' un seriale, un donnaiolo impenitente.
Lui è un personaggio così: quella è la sua natura e mi dispiace per la testa di sua moglie.
Dà comunque uno spaccato di una realtà ben precisa, e purtroppo non isolata.

Non entro nel merito del vissuto del Conte, vissuto che non conosco e che sta a lui voler approfondire o meno.
Non ho mai giudicato il suo operato e mai lo farò, anche perché vedo in lui una persona leale, e a me basta questo per stimarlo.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Claudio, da quello che scrivi sembri un'ottima persona.
> La donna che è al tuo fianco deve ritenersi fortunata ad avere accanto un uomo dai principi buoni e solidi.
> Scusami e non volermene se ti dico che ormai io sono prevenuta e non mi fido più di nessun uomo.
> Ed è brutto sentirsi così, tanto più che io sono una persona che di base ha fiducia negli altri.
> ...


Sono d'accordo. 
La vita è la tua, le scelte pure, e qua mi fermo perchè credo di avere avuto conferma di ciò che sia io che tu Diletta sapevamo a priori facendo certi discorsi.


----------



## Diletta (23 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> La comodità come motivazione non l'hai mai presa in considerazione?


Sì, c'è anche quella, ma se tuo marito sta con te solo per comodità te ne accorgi.
Eccome se te ne accorgi.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> diletta e lunanuova le capisco molto bene perché ho lo stesso amore per il mio uomo.lo amo più di quando le fiamme erano altissime e la passione incontenibile.





Minerva ha detto:


> potrei dire: ora lo amo davvero, prima mica lo conoscevo.il dubbio che molti hanno qui è se i loro uomini le amano allo stesso modo...ma è una domanda che rimane inutile e sterile , senza valore.
> l'unica cosa che mi perplime è che sia una che l'altra si sentano appoggiate da chi non condivide affatto lo stesso amore ma ,in realtà, vuol solo affermare la teoria per la quale è giusto minimizzare  il peccattuccio dell'avventura senza approfondire quella parte di ricostruzione e rispetto che è fondamentale secondo il mio parere.



Ecco poche parole ma che rasentano la vera essenza della parola amore.


----------



## elena_ (23 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quasi tutti fra gli uomini che molto molto difficilmente lascerebbero la moglie per l'amante, e questo perché la amano ancora, o quanto meno, le vogliono bene e ci stanno bene con lei.
> Fra le donne, qualcuna meno, e sono le ingenue che non hanno capito che l'amante, una volta ufficializzato e passato al ruolo di compagno, convivente o secondo coniuge ridiventa come un clone del marito: quindi possono dire addio ai complimenti, alle frasi tanto carine quanto false (in realtà gli uomini fanno una fatica assurda a dirle, infatti dopo non le dicono più) e a tutto quello che fa tanto piacere a loro e per il quale si sono invaghite dell'altro che, miracolo, è apparso subito così migliore da vincere il confronto.
> Illuse!
> Allora, se proprio devo scegliere: preferisco il comportamento dell'uomo medio che, una volta esaurita la novità (e fa presto) ritorna sui suoi passi, e, sempre se ha fortuna e se è stato scaltro, tutto torna ad essere come prima, e nessuno si accorge di nulla.


Ma se bastasse così poco per vincere il confronto, significherebbe solo che 
1 - o si è esageratamente ingenue
2 - o quello che abbiamo non è pane per i nostri denti
Io, ad esempio, mi ritengo molto esigente in fatto di compagni, eh? E se uno mi appare migliore di un altro, non è certamente il primo che vedo passare per strada, eh? E poi anch'io facevo una fatica assurda a dire cose carine, ma adesso non più...si vede che anche per questo, almeno per me, è necessario avere a che fare con l'interlocutore giusto, non con un interlocutore qualsiasi.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Novembre 2011)

Certe volte mi rendo conto che donare la democrazia ad un popolo è come donare una bottiglia d'Amarone Valpolicella ad un astemio, o uno shampoo a Claudio Bisio, la stessa cosa.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2011)

*giusta riflessione*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Certe volte mi rendo conto che donare la democrazia ad un popolo è come donare una bottiglia d'Amarone Valpolicella ad un astemio, o uno shampoo a Claudio Bisio, la stessa cosa.



e' come buttarlo via ah ah ah ah


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Novembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Certe volte mi rendo conto che donare la democrazia ad un popolo è come donare una bottiglia d'Amarone Valpolicella ad un astemio, o uno shampoo a Claudio Bisio, la stessa cosa.



io preferisco la prima, grazie

quando vuoi passa


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e' come buttarlo via ah ah ah ah



ma sei Stermi tu che ridi?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma sei Stermi tu che ridi?


avresti preferito un pianto? 

ma li leggi?


----------



## Tubarao (23 Novembre 2011)

StalPotEscu (Il pronipoote di Stalin, nipote di Pol Pot, figlio di Ceasusescu) ci vorrebbe qui, altro che democrazia. Rieducazione politica a forza di legnate sulle reni.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> avresti preferito un pianto?
> 
> ma li leggi?


non molto a dire il vero

ma sei tu? perché non ti firmi più?


----------



## Diletta (23 Novembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Ma se bastasse così poco per vincere il confronto, significherebbe solo che
> 1 - o si è esageratamente ingenue
> 2 - o quello che abbiamo non è pane per i nostri denti
> Io, ad esempio, mi ritengo molto esigente in fatto di compagni, eh? E se uno mi appare migliore di un altro, non è certamente il primo che vedo passare per strada, eh? E poi anch'io facevo una fatica assurda a dire cose carine, ma adesso non più...si vede che anche per questo, almeno per me, è necessario avere a che fare con l'interlocutore giusto, non con un interlocutore qualsiasi.


Eppure Elena, lo sai che basta davvero poco per portarsi a letto una certa tipologia di donne.
La fregatura è che di queste donne c'è pieno!! Saranno ingenue.
Certo, quando si fa un simile errore di valutazione è anche perché siamo abbagliate dalla speranza di un cambiamento nella nostra vita insoddisfacente e vediamo nell'altro tutte queste potenzialità.
Ma non è tutto oro quel che luccica.
Purtroppo c'è pieno di donne che se potessero si riprenderebbero il proprio marito avendo capito, troppo tardi, che tanto male non era. 

Ma guarda, per noi donne è più istintivo dire cose carine se dirette alla persona che ci interessa per davvero. Ci vengono più naturali perché vengono dal cuore.
Invece, per un uomo è faticoso, a prescindere....
Con le dovute eccezioni


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, c'è anche quella, ma se tuo marito sta con te solo per comodità te ne accorgi.
> Eccome se te ne accorgi.


Se vuoi accorgertene probabilmente si.


----------



## Diletta (23 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se vuoi accorgertene probabilmente si.



Concordo!  "se vuoi"


----------



## lothar57 (23 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lothar va preso per quello che è: cosa vuoi dire di lui? E' un seriale, un donnaiolo impenitente.
> Lui è un personaggio così: quella è la sua natura e mi dispiace per la testa di sua moglie.
> Dà comunque uno spaccato di una realtà ben precisa, e purtroppo non isolata.
> 
> ...


Ma quale donnaiolo amica mia,io mi diverto e basta,mi sento piu'giovane,vedo che ancora son efficiente,e incosciente in tutte le  cose che faccio...ad esempio sfrecciare in mbt per i campi senza casco.
Sono altri/e gli esempi negativi...quelli che da anni vanno al motel con l'amica,e a casa''amore,tesoro''con il partner.Io non faccio male a nessuno,ne a mia moglie che continuo ad amara a modo mio,ne all'altra che anzi trae vantaggio dai miei,ahime...''maturi consigli'',e che nulla chiede o pretende.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma quale donnaiolo amica mia,io mi diverto e basta,mi sento piu'giovane,vedo che ancora son efficiente,e incosciente in tutte le  cose che faccio...ad esempio sfrecciare in mbt per i campi senza casco.
> Sono altri/e gli esempi negativi...quelli che da anni vanno al motel con l'amica,e a casa''amore,tesoro''con il partner.Io non faccio male a nessuno,ne a mia moglie che continuo ad amara a modo mio,ne all'altra che anzi trae vantaggio dai miei,ahime...''maturi consigli'',e che nulla chiede o pretende.


Se tua moglie sapesse, sono sicuro che ti scriverei questa frase : le briciole le ho avute io stando accanto ad una persona che mi è sconosciuta,e che mai è cresciuta.
Sai perchè mi sono permesso di scrivere ciò lothar? perchè la scritta (Sono altri/e gli esempi negativi...quelli che da anni vanno al motel con l'amica,e a casa''amore,tesoro''con il partner.) 
Potevi evitare di giudicare gli altri, cominciamo con noi stessi, poi magari agli altri ci pensiamo.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Se tua moglie sapesse, sono sicuro che ti scriverei questa frase : le briciole le ho avute io stando accanto ad una persona che mi è sconosciuta,e che mai è cresciuta.
> Sai perchè mi sono permesso di scrivere ciò lothar? perchè la scritta (Sono altri/e gli esempi negativi...quelli che da anni vanno al motel con l'amica,e a casa''amore,tesoro''con il partner.)
> Potevi evitare di giudicare gli altri, cominciamo con noi stessi, poi magari agli altri ci pensiamo.


Quoto, non posso approvarti


----------



## Diletta (23 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma quale donnaiolo amica mia,io mi diverto e basta,mi sento piu'giovane,vedo che ancora son efficiente,e incosciente in tutte le  cose che faccio...ad esempio sfrecciare in mbt per i campi senza casco.
> Sono altri/e gli esempi negativi...quelli che da anni vanno al motel con l'amica,e a casa''amore,tesoro''con il partner.Io non faccio male a nessuno,ne a mia moglie che continuo ad amara a modo mio,ne all'altra che anzi trae vantaggio dai miei,ahime...''maturi consigli'',e che nulla chiede o pretende.


Carissimo, mi fai sorridere!
Già, infatti il donnaiolo non si diverte mica, lavora in una cava, poveraccio....
Sì, quelli che da anni vanno al motel sempre con la solita sono proprio disgustosi.
Sono d'accordo: quelli che da anni vanno al motel con tipe sempre diverse sono migliori (non ti prendo in giro) perché, almeno, non illudono nessuna.
Invece, qualcuna crede ancora alla favoletta del marito che lascerà la moglie per lei, perché è la più bella.
Non succede quasi mai, però..... 

Mi piace però che tu abbia detto che tua moglie la ami "a modo tuo".
Meno male che l'hai riconosciuto.


----------



## Minerva (23 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lothar va preso per quello che è: cosa vuoi dire di lui? E' un seriale, un donnaiolo impenitente.
> Lui è un personaggio così: quella è la sua natura e mi dispiace per la testa di sua moglie.
> Dà comunque uno spaccato di una realtà ben precisa, e purtroppo non isolata.
> 
> ...


ma sul vissuto, ripeto, non sono entrata nemmeno io


----------



## MK (23 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> l'anonimato deve restare tale sacro ed inviolabile


Visto che l'anonimato in questo caso viene utilizzato per provocare e offendere di sacro non c'è un bel cavolo di niente.


----------



## MK (23 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> L'ho detto a mio marito: lui non ce la fa a pensarmi tra le braccia di un altro, gli viene la nausea.
> Ma se volessi fare questa esperienza? Non dovrebbe concedermela ed essere ben disposto come sono io?
> Confesso di avergli messo dei pensieri.....


Vedi Diletta a cosa si arriva? Lui può perchè poverino, è uomo, la carne è debole... Ma se lo facessi tu, apriti cielo! Quindi il "patto" di coppia è sbilanciato.


----------



## MK (23 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma quale donnaiolo amica mia,io mi diverto e basta,mi sento piu'giovane,vedo che ancora son efficiente,e incosciente in tutte le  cose che faccio...ad esempio sfrecciare in mbt per i campi senza casco.
> Sono altri/e gli esempi negativi...quelli che da anni vanno al motel con l'amica,e a casa''amore,tesoro''con il partner.Io non faccio male a nessuno,ne a mia moglie che continuo ad amara a modo mio,ne all'altra che anzi trae vantaggio dai miei,ahime...''maturi consigli'',e che nulla chiede o pretende.


E come mai tua moglie non ha bisogno degli stessi svaghi per sentirsi giovane e divertirsi? O forse li ha e non lo sai


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma quale donnaiolo amica mia,io mi diverto e basta,mi sento piu'giovane,vedo che ancora son efficiente,e incosciente in tutte le  cose che faccio...ad esempio sfrecciare in mbt per i campi senza casco.
> Sono altri/e gli esempi negativi...quelli che da anni vanno al motel con l'amica,e a casa''amore,tesoro''con il partner.Io non faccio male a nessuno,ne a mia moglie che continuo ad amara a modo mio,ne all'altra che anzi trae vantaggio dai miei,ahime...''maturi consigli'',e che nulla chiede o pretende.


Se non fai del male a nessuno puoi tranquillamente dirlo a tua moglie...


----------



## lothar57 (23 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se non fai del male a nessuno puoi tranquillamente dirlo a tua moglie...


il che equivale a diventare in zero secondi il piu'grosso cornuto del mio paesello che hai visto...con grande gioia dei miei paesani che pensano chissa'che combini..


----------



## stellanuova (23 Novembre 2011)

Non ho risposto prima all'argomento se mio marito mi ama veramente oppure no.
Ci ho voluto pensare bene. C'è sempre stata molta sintonia e alchimia fra noi,
sono stata il suo primo amore e lui il mio, avevamo avuto entrambi altre esperienze,
ci siamo conosciuti e frequentati in compagnia con i nostri rispettivi partner di allora.
Poi ci siamo trovati entrambi liberi ed è scattato qualcosa.

E' stato un amore travolgente, totale che ci ha portati prima alla convivenza e poi
al matrimonio. Abbiamo sempre dialogato molto, ci siamo divertiti e insieme abbiamo 
anche affrontato tutte le prove che la vita ci ha riservato. 
Sono passati 30 anni e quando mi abbraccia io lo sento sempre uguale, sempre coinvolto. 
Non ho mai dubitato del suo amore.
Me l'ha sempre dimostrato e non ci sono mai stati periodi in cui mi sia
sentita meno amata. Proprio per questo l'avevo perdonato, ne avevamo parlato
a lungo e gli avevo ridato fiducia. Tra noi non c'erano problemi, non c'era qualcosa
da cambiare, da ri-costruire. Lui ha però sottovalutato la mia sofferenza, non
si è reso conto che avrei potuto lasciarlo oppure questo se lo è dimenticato in 
fretta, prima di tutto perchè non l'ho fatto e secondo perchè lui è un egoista. 

Adesso lo ha capito bene e questo lo fa stare male. Io che di carattere sono
un' altruista e non serbo mai rancore faccio fatica a portare avanti questa linea
dura ma devo farlo, perchè lui deve provare la mia stessa sofferenza, deve
continuare ad avere paura di perdermi per sempre, deve immaginarmi con
un altro uomo accanto, felice e innamorata, deve immaginarmi mentre
faccio l'amore con un altro, non sesso. 

Lo rivelo a voi che sono confusa, che lo amo come sempre, a lui faccio capire ogni 
giorno che ho le idee ben chiare, che non ho rabbia dentro ma che se il mio amore 
sta dando segnali di cedimento è perchè lui col suo comportamento mi ha deluso
molto, la stima è sotto i piedi e quando non c'è stima non si può provare amore.


----------



## stellanuova (23 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi fai degli esempi di persone che amano il proprio compagno e cercano sesso altrove?


Farfalla, io conosco casi peggiori, persone che amano la moglie o il marito e hanno una relazione fissa da poco o
molto tempo oppure che l'hanno avuta e poi è finita. 
Coppie all'apparenza perfette, quelle che definirei anime gemelle eppure ...... 
Io non so come ci si possa "sdoppiare" così, però accade.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Brava Stella!!!Il problema e'che qua',credo d gente sposata da 30 anni come voi oamche 24 come noi,non ce ne sono,e non capiscono che mandare a rotoli una vita assieme per quella che e'poi una scopata,o simili,e'assurdo.
> Sono convinto che anche mia moglie,che mi ha promesso valigie se scoperto,farebbe la stessa cosa.
> Poi lo sai no?noi ultra cinquantenni perdiamo la testa,facciamo una cazzata senza senso....io anche prima mi chiedevo''perche'cavolo debbo avere un'amante''...e non mi sono dato una risposta.


Lothar, a volte le valigie non si fanno per rabbia, si fanno per amore, per non dover vedere uno sguardo triste, uno sguardo che parla di domande cui non si è potuto dare risposta... tipo... come sarebbe stato? chissà cosa fa adesso? chissà dov'è? Ma tu giudicheresti assurda una moglie che lascia andare il marito perchè... possa essere felice, se la felicità non è con lei? La mia vera paura non è perdere mio marito, è trattenerlo contro il suo desiderio.


----------



## Minerva (23 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Non ho risposto prima all'argomento se mio marito mi ama veramente oppure no.
> Ci ho voluto pensare bene. C'è sempre stata molta sintonia e alchimia fra noi,
> sono stata il suo primo amore e lui il mio, avevamo avuto entrambi altre esperienze,
> ci siamo conosciuti e frequentati in compagnia con i nostri rispettivi partner di allora.
> ...


 un classico.in un post precedente parlavo anche dell'amore che ha dentro la comprensione materna, l'accoglienza...tipica delle donne, più rara negli uomini.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lothar, a volte le valigie non si fanno per rabbia, si fanno per amore, per non dover vedere uno sguardo triste, uno sguardo che parla di domande cui non si è potuto dare risposta... tipo... come sarebbe stato? chissà cosa fa adesso? chissà dov'è? Ma tu giudicheresti assurda una moglie che lascia andare il marito perchè... possa essere felice, se la felicità non è con lei? La mia vera paura non è perdere mio marito, è trattenerlo contro il suo desiderio.


le merito perche'esagero,ieri le ho detto che voglio farmi un viaggetto o qualche weekend da solo,attenzione non perche'stufo di lei,ma di tutto,ho mille tensioni,mille problemi,non posso solo lavorare 13 ore al giorno...apriti cielo..non ti dico che lite....sono stato un'idiota,gia'che ha tanti sospetti...d'altronde non posso solo avere pregi...non ridere che ti vedo

si lo giudicherei assurdo se accadesse dopo 25 anni belli ,vissuti bene..il desiderio di scappare l'ho tutte le sere quando torno a casa..ma poi penso,dove vado??al diavolo posso andare,solo lui mio vorrebbe


----------



## MK (23 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ..il desiderio di scappare l'ho tutte le sere quando torno a casa..*ma poi penso,dove vado*??al diavolo posso andare,solo lui mio vorrebbe


Questo però non lo puoi chiamare amore eh Lothar...


----------



## Minerva (23 Novembre 2011)

stella, sbriciolata, diletta parlano d'amore...lothar di sé, dei suoi bisogni, del suo egoismo, della sua incapacità ai sentimenti veri.
quanto ti perdi, quanta vita sprecata da dedicare alla moglie e ai  figli.
non te ne accorgere troppo tardi


----------



## lothar57 (23 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> stella, sbriciolata, diletta parlano d'amore...lothar di sé, dei suoi bisogni, del suo egoismo, della sua incapacità ai sentimenti veri.
> quanto ti perdi, quanta vita sprecata da dedicare alla moglie e ai  figli.
> non te ne accorgere troppo tardi


ti ringrazio  Minerva,non scherzo,non voglio diventare cosi',io adoro la mia famiglia,ultimamente sono cambiato tantissimo.La vita senza amore e'schifo,poi ti confesso..quello che hai scritto e verissimo.Voglio cambiare,tornare come ero prima di ste storie del cavolo....tu forse sai come potrei fare..sai sei la seconda donna che mi dice queste cose..quindi debbo accettare che si la verita'.


----------



## stellanuova (23 Novembre 2011)

Lothar sarebbe un bene che tu tornassi come eri.
Mia zia che ha 65 anni sta morendo, non c'è più niente da fare, metastasi al cervello,
una recidiva del male che la colpì 7 anni fa.
La scoperta pochi giorni fa. mio zio è impazzito, stiamo cercando tutti di stargli vicino.
Lui di cazzate ne ha fatte durante il matrimonio, un'unione che dura da 45 anni.
Dai retta a me, dedica "quel" tempo a tua moglie, portala in giro nei week-end,
tientela cara, falla stare bene, amala come merita di essere amata.
Pechè poi indietro non si torna.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> vero
> non è roba di tutti
> però, Conte, sto rimuginando su questo tuo post qui sotto e su quell'elenco che fai, perché lì c'è molto, moltissimo
> c'è un condensato di definizioni dell'amore lì dentro
> ...


Non hai sbagliato tutto...cazzo...
Sei mai stata sposata per tanti anni?
Lì è il nocciolo...
Si ridimensionano tante di quelle cose...ma tante...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Allora, sono giovane e come tutti ho le mie storie, incontro la persona che amo e la sposo, sposandola sancisco quello che la società, la chiesa, la scuola, ed i miei genitori mi hanno insegnato.
> Comincio il mio percorso di vita, ed arrivano anche i figli, ci sono come in tutte le famiglie momenti di stallo, di incomprensioni di liti.
> Che faccio? e bhe e che devo fare? lei mi sta sulle palle al momento, io sono bello, affascinante e mi accorgo che le donne mi filano, ma si!! e certo dai facciamoci una trombata, tanto quello che ho dentro che conta? e solo una trombata no?
> Mi scopre, azzo ed ora? e bhe parliamo e le dico... che le dico ? oh madonna!! vabbè le dico è successo, è successo e mi accorgo che lei ha paura, ( si ha paura e non dite che non è vero.) ( forse è meglio non dire perchè spesso lei ha paura perchè se lo dicessi farei molto male.) Noto questa sua paura ed allora in un lampo di genio dico, apriamoci, è stata solo una sbandata ma sperando non ricapiti, vorrei mettere in chiaro che io ti amo.
> ...


Oh santa pace genittrix dei...
Ma insomma...
Io cambio la mia visione tutte le volte che vuoi eh?
Non ho una visione della vita statica...
La mia visione è solo la rimembranza di "come" io ho conosciuto il mondo. Ok?
Per esempio credimi, l'anno scorso ho avuto un incontro e un confronto che ha segnato per me la rivoluzione copernicana eh?

Si va là...caro...
Se io ritenessi che la "mia" visione della vita...sia la unica possibile...non godrei del confronto quotidiano con tante persone eh?
Cavoli MA nel matrimonio...
O per lo meno...
Se una donna sposa me...e non è pronta a rivedere in continuazione le sue convinzioni...morirà matta...matta...
Non ho MAI creduto a valori assoluti...
Mai...
Tutte le volte che ho dato per scontato un valore sono arrivate le smentite...
Anzi le convinzioni sono per me dei limiti terrificanti eh?

Sul pensare a me stesso?
mah...hai ragione...non esiste un momento nella giornata in cui io non pensi a me stesso...
Ma cosa capita?
Na montagna di persone ogni giorno mi chiedono loro di pensare a loro...richiedono la mia attenzione...e se non sto attento mi faccio assorbire da loro con un affaticamento mentale mica da ridere eh?

Ma porco cane...
Quante coppie giovani trovano ipotetici conforti da chi ha già fatto molta strada nella vita di coppia eh?

Ovvio le delusioni e le disgrazie...ci fanno cambiare opinione e visione della vita...
Ma non sono disposto a muovermi per pregiudizi..

Ora secondo me...i valori culturali...sono come dire schemi interpretativi per riuscire a vivere tranquilli e bene.
Tutto lì.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Forse non hai capito il mio discorso. Non ho mai scritto che non si possa sbagliare, o non si possa essere distaccati, ecc...ecc..o che non si possa passare sopra certe cose, il tutto dipende da noi. *Io non ci passerei, punto. *(me ne frego dei 30/25/50 anni di matrimonio...prima di tutto viene la mia integrità psicologica, e quello in cui credo e/o voglio trasmettere agli altri...poi arriva il perdono e il passar sopra su tante cose).
> Io non ho detto che tuo marito ti abbia inculcato certe cose, penso solo che tu abbia forzato un determinato comportamento su una scelta razione e non su quello che è la tua natura (altrimenti non avresti /avresti avuto bisogno di questo forum, non ci sarebbero stati tutti questi problemi no?).
> Rispondevo a questa frase:
> Perché non avevo capito in che cosa intendesse con "bisogno del marito e del perché dovrebbe parlare con la moglie". Allora ho specificato, perché mi era sembrato che stellanuova intendesse quel "bisogno" come una risposta ad un problema di coppia, cosa che per tuo marito non credevo valesse...perché mi era sembrato che per tuo marito, questo bisogno, non mettesse in discussione la coppia. O non era così?
> ...


Sai ho una carissima amica che la pensava come te.
Io non ci passerei sopra.
ma poi dopo che ci è passata in mezzo, mi ha detto...
"Bisogna trovarcisi in mezzo per capire che cosa si prova".
Anche mia moglie diceva...
Ah io la chemio non la farei mai...piuttosto mi lascerei morire...
Poi invece si è fatta un anno di chemio zitta e bona...anche se dopo la quarta era ridotta come una deportata di Auswitz...
Certe partite si giocano solo al momento.
Ma ti capisco...
Chi a mente fredda si sposerebbe pensando mai alla possibilità che uno poi ci abbandoni eh?
Poi fatalità dalle persone che meno ti saresti aspettata, e in cui riponevi la tua fiducia, arrivano le tegole in testa...
No eh?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma stai zitto...deficiente, perché solo così posso definire uno come te.
> Impara prima a capire cosa scrive una persona...poi a anche a scrivere, o la prossima volta nemmeno rispondo a uno che, con una laurea, non sa nemmeno scrivere.


Come osi? Eh?
La tua è tracotanza...
Beh sai io conosco gente che ha una laurea...
E non sa nemmeno cosa sono gli ossi di seppia di Montale...
Tu puoi parlare in teoria e idealmente di certe cose...
Noi che siamo in trincea da una vita...
Fidati, non ci meravigliamo più di nulla...


----------



## elena_ (23 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non hai sbagliato tutto...cazzo...
> Sei mai stata sposata per tanti anni?
> Lì è il nocciolo...
> Si ridimensionano tante di quelle cose...ma tante...


è che io mi metto continuamente in discussione
è che ciò che ho fatto l'ho fatto per me
è stata una scelta mia, solo mia
indipendente da lui e dalle sue scelte
è che adesso, vedi, adesso che leggo i tuoi post e li confronto con ciò che vivo
adesso mi rendo conto che le sue scelte dipendono da tante altre cose
cose indipendenti da me
cose che io non posso capire perché non le ho vissute sulla mia pelle

io sono libera
lui no


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> parlavo del conte e lothar.
> il secondo mentre tu parli di amore profondo ti risponde dicucina e spesa, il conte ha comprensione solo per quella parte che riguarda l'evasione ma non vuole approfondire quella sulle ferite che arrivano dal tradimento.
> poi hai tutto il diritto di stimare chi vuoi, ci mancherebbe altro.mi riferisco alla discussione
> 
> i giudizi li diamo sempre tutti qui, ogni volta che esprimiamo un'idea contraria all'altro


Non è vero che io non voglio approfondire sulle ferite che arrivano dal tradimento.
E' che non posso farlo.
Se non posso, non posso.


----------



## Diletta (23 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> stella, sbriciolata, diletta parlano d'amore...lothar di sé, dei suoi bisogni, del suo egoismo, della sua incapacità ai sentimenti veri.
> quanto ti perdi, quanta vita sprecata da dedicare alla moglie e ai  figli.
> non te ne accorgere troppo tardi


Brava Minerva: se solo lo capisse...


----------



## lunaiena (23 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> stella, sbriciolata, diletta parlano d'amore...lothar di sé, dei suoi bisogni, del suo egoismo, della sua incapacità ai sentimenti veri.
> quanto ti perdi, quanta vita sprecata da dedicare alla moglie e ai  figli.
> non te ne accorgere troppo tardi


Mi sembra tanto un discorso da sapientoni..
Di quelli che nn aspettano altro di avere ragione per poi aggiungere:
" l'avevo detto io che era cosi "


----------



## Minerva (23 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi sembra tanto un discorso da sapientoni..
> Di quelli che nn aspettano altro di avere ragione per poi aggiungere:
> " l'avevo detto io che era cosi "


io sono una sapientona.
però preferirei sapere lothar felice con la moglie  che dover dire "l'avevo  detto"
che tu ci creda o no poco importa


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> le merito perche'esagero,ieri le ho detto che voglio farmi un viaggetto o qualche weekend da solo,attenzione non perche'stufo di lei,ma di tutto,ho mille tensioni,mille problemi,non posso solo lavorare 13 ore al giorno...apriti cielo..non ti dico che lite....sono stato un'idiota,gia'che ha tanti sospetti...d'altronde non posso solo avere pregi...non ridere che ti vedo
> 
> si lo giudicherei assurdo se accadesse dopo 25 anni belli ,vissuti bene..il desiderio di scappare l'ho tutte le sere quando torno a casa..ma poi penso,dove vado??al diavolo posso andare,solo lui mio vorrebbe


Il diavolo...o lui...il conte no?
Dille che vieni via con me...lei capirà...eheheheeh...
Mi conosce no?
Le dici...vado da lui...che mi capisce...
Insomma ci sono cose tra noi uomini no?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Lothar sarebbe un bene che tu tornassi come eri.
> Mia zia che ha 65 anni sta morendo, non c'è più niente da fare, metastasi al cervello,
> una recidiva del male che la colpì 7 anni fa.
> La scoperta pochi giorni fa. mio zio è impazzito, stiamo cercando tutti di stargli vicino.
> ...


Cazzooooooooo...
Pover uomo...
Ecco perchè io sogno di finire come lui don giovanni!
Non voglio vivere dilaniato dai rimorsi...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> è che io mi metto continuamente in discussione
> è che ciò che ho fatto l'ho fatto per me
> è stata una scelta mia, solo mia
> indipendente da lui e dalle sue scelte
> ...


Ma credimi io ti servo per capire quelle cose...
Tu lo sai che non mi sono mai nascosto dietro ad un dito e ti ho detto come ci si sente...
A prospettare certe scelte...
Penso sempre a mio zio in spagna!
Lui ce l'ha fatta...ma lei è stata eroica con lui...
CI hanno messo una vita...ma ce l'hanno fatta!
Questo conta: ce l'hanno fatta!


----------



## lunaiena (23 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> io sono una sapientona.
> però preferirei sapere lothar felice con la moglie  che dover dire "l'avevo  detto"
> che tu ci creda o no poco importa


Io nn ho motivo per nn crederci..
Pero vorrei aggiungere che nn mi sembra che abbia mai detto che nn e felice con la moglie mi sembra un pensiero di quelli che pensano che se hai un'amante nn puoi essere felice a casa...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi sembra tanto un discorso da sapientoni..
> Di quelli che nn aspettano altro di avere ragione per poi aggiungere:
> " l'avevo detto io che era cosi "


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Da cui il logos...
Maestre di vita...
Ma dei AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Cosa vuoi insegnare ad uno di 54 anni?
Oramai l'uomo è andato...lucifero se l'è pappato!
AHAHAHAHAHAH...
Ma te sei forte eh?


----------



## Minerva (23 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Da cui il logos...
> Maestre di vita...
> Ma dei AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> ...


non ho bisogno d'insegnare: lothar sa bene quello che può perdere e il valore della sua famiglia.
quando si scrive che abbiamo ogni giorno la prova che la vita è breve la verità non è nel giocarsela con appuntamenti al buio e giochini divertenti..
ma assaporare il vero senso della vita con la donna che si ama e i figli adorati.
non c'è avventura che regga il paragone
così sia


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho bisogno d'insegnare: lothar sa bene quello che può perdere e il valore della sua famiglia.
> quando si scrive che abbiamo ogni giorno la prova che la vita è breve la verità non è nel giocarsela con appuntamenti al buio e giochini divertenti..
> ma assaporare il vero senso della vita con la donna che si ama e i figli adorati.
> non c'è avventura che regga il paragone
> così sia


Oh poffarre...per te il vero senso della vita è questo.
Ok. ci sta.
Ma non puoi pretendere che lo sia anche per altre persone no?
E soprattutto non puoi pensare che quelli che vivono secondo altre egide, siano persone che non sappiano dare un senso o gustare la loro vita no?
Tu vivi come pare a te: gli altri come pare a loro.

Chi ti ha posto giudice del vissuto altrui eh?

Io ho scelto il dada no?
Per una certa fase ho fatto il bravo ragazzo, credendo in certi ideali.
Poi ho visto che vivere per quei ideali, non mi faceva felice.
Mi sono guardato dentro...
Ho capito di essere lui: quello che Mozart dipinge qui...e mi sono regolato di conseguenza...
Insomma quando stai con me: ti fai i tuoi conti, no?

[video=youtube;hWMhfKBJf2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWMhfKBJf2g&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho bisogno d'insegnare: lothar sa bene quello che può perdere e il valore della sua famiglia.
> quando si scrive che abbiamo ogni giorno la prova che la vita è breve la verità non è nel giocarsela con appuntamenti al buio e giochini divertenti..
> ma assaporare il vero senso della vita con la donna che si ama e i figli adorati.
> non c'è avventura che regga il paragone
> così sia


Oh poffarre...per te il vero senso della vita è questo.
Ok. ci sta.
Ma non puoi pretendere che lo sia anche per altre persone no?
E soprattutto non puoi pensare che quelli che vivono secondo altre egide, siano persone che non sappiano dare un senso o gustare la loro vita no?
Tu vivi come pare a te: gli altri come pare a loro.

Chi ti ha posto giudice del vissuto altrui eh?

Io ho scelto il dada no?
Per una certa fase ho fatto il bravo ragazzo, credendo in certi ideali.
Poi ho visto che vivere per quei ideali, non mi faceva felice.
Mi sono guardato dentro...
Ho capito di essere lui: quello che Mozart dipinge qui...e mi sono regolato di conseguenza...
Insomma quando stai con me: ti fai i tuoi conti, no?

[video=youtube;hWMhfKBJf2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWMhfKBJf2g&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> le merito perche'esagero,ieri le ho detto che voglio farmi un viaggetto o qualche weekend da solo,attenzione non perche'stufo di lei,ma di tutto,ho mille tensioni,mille problemi,non posso solo lavorare 13 ore al giorno...apriti cielo..non ti dico che lite....sono stato un'idiota,gia'che ha tanti sospetti...d'altronde non posso solo avere pregi...non ridere che ti vedo
> 
> si lo giudicherei assurdo se accadesse dopo 25 anni belli ,vissuti bene..il desiderio di scappare l'ho tutte le sere quando torno a casa..ma poi penso,dove vado??al diavolo posso andare,solo lui mio vorrebbe


Io capisco quello che dici, perchè mi sembra di sentirti parlare e l'accento è simile al mio... andare al diavolo, andare al diavolo perchè sai che non c'è... e magari fattelo il week end, portati solo lei, le fai passare un pomeriggio alle terme e te vai in bicicletta...ognuno il suo spazio e la sera vi ritrovate


----------



## lothar57 (23 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io capisco quello che dici, perchè mi sembra di sentirti parlare e l'accento è simile al mio... andare al diavolo, andare al diavolo perchè sai che non c'è... e magari fattelo il week end, portati solo lei, le fai passare un pomeriggio alle terme e te vai in bicicletta...ognuno il suo spazio e la sera vi ritrovate


eh si cambiano un po'gli accenti ma sempre er siamo,grazie dell'appoggio morale,anche un somaro diavolat ne ha bisogno,peccato che la comprensione mi arrivi solo da fuori,buona notte Sbriciolata


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> eh si cambiano un po'gli accenti ma sempre er siamo,grazie dell'appoggio morale,anche un somaro diavolat ne ha bisogno,peccato che la comprensione mi arrivi solo da fuori,buona notte Sbriciolata


'notte che domani si lavora... e meno male, mi tocca pure dire!


----------



## lothar57 (23 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 'notte che domani si lavora... e meno male, mi tocca pure dire!


ma ceerto,at salut rumagna


----------



## free (23 Novembre 2011)

non cercare di prendere il diavolo, potrebbe capitare che tu ci riesca!

comunque, io comincio a pensare che forse non vale la pena impegnarsi, ci ho provato e mi è andata male, a che vale provare a costruire un futuro? non è meglio divertirsi e basta (senza far male a nessuno)? perchè deve essere sbagliato a priori, per preservare dei valori? ma tanto c'è già un sacco di gente che lo fa con piacere o quello che è, io non sono nessuno e non me la sento più, non mi appartiene, non me ne importa più nulla; vivere bisogna vivere, ciascuno viva un po' come gli pare


----------



## Ultimo (24 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lothar, a volte le valigie non si fanno per rabbia, si fanno per amore, per non dover vedere uno sguardo triste, uno sguardo che parla di domande cui non si è potuto dare risposta... tipo... come sarebbe stato? chissà cosa fa adesso? chissà dov'è? Ma tu giudicheresti assurda una moglie che lascia andare il marito perchè... possa essere felice, se la felicità non è con lei? La mia vera paura non è perdere mio marito, è trattenerlo contro il suo desiderio.


Sai sbriciolata, con quello che hai scritto, mi sono commosso ed ho trattenuto a stento le lacrime.
Sai perchè ? perchè so con sicurezza che mia moglie mi ama, e soprattutto che mi CONOSCE, lei sa che io non accetto tradimento, e spesso mi sono chiesto perchè non mi ha fatto andare via? lei sa che quando la guardo, dietro c'è qualcosa, io lo sento lo noto lo vedo! mi sono dato una risposta, si me la sono data, mi ama, mi ha sempre amato e come me, lei avrà dentro quel malessere che gli fa male molto male...
Sono sicuro che spesso si è detta tra se e se, lo lascio libero così non guardandomi potrà stare meglio, poi sicuramente avrà pensato ad una sua vita senza di me, ed avrà pensato ad una mia vita senza di lei....
Quanto male può fare un tradimento!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Sai sbriciolata, con quello che hai scritto, mi sono commosso ed ho trattenuto a stento le lacrime.
> Sai perchè ? perchè so con sicurezza che mia moglie mi ama, e soprattutto che mi CONOSCE, lei sa che io non accetto tradimento, e spesso mi sono chiesto perchè non mi ha fatto andare via? lei sa che quando la guardo, dietro c'è qualcosa, io lo sento lo noto lo vedo! mi sono dato una risposta, si me la sono data, mi ama, mi ha sempre amato e come me, lei avrà dentro quel malessere che gli fa male molto male...
> Sono sicuro che spesso si è detta tra se e se, lo lascio libero così non guardandomi potrà stare meglio, poi sicuramente avrà pensato ad una sua vita senza di me, ed avrà pensato ad una mia vita senza di lei....
> Quanto male può fare un tradimento!!!!


Ok...
Ma siamo noi che amplifichiamo questo male a dismisura...
Nutrendolo giorno per giorno...
Si finisce così in meccanismi perversi di ossessione...
Ci devi passare sopra la vita intera?


----------



## Ultimo (24 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oh santa pace genittrix dei...
> Ma insomma...
> Io cambio la mia visione tutte le volte che vuoi eh?
> Non ho una visione della vita statica...
> ...


Conte, poche parole ti dirò, ma so che saprai coglierne il vero significato, se incontri qualcuno che ti dice, amico mio... ci buttiamo dalla montagna? su dai proviamoci ......
Scusami devo dire un'altra cosa mi sto dilungando ma mentre scrivevo mi è venuto in mente questo pensiero.
Mio figlio arriva a casa e mi dice papy ho preso sei, io lo guardo e dico uhm... e lui mi dice ok papy ma sai altri miei compagni hanno perso, chi sei, chi 5, chi 4..... la mia risposta è stata, figlio mio, è giusto che tu guardi anche gli altri ma prendi il buono esempio, guarda soprattutto chi ha preso otto oppure nove, non guardare soltanto quello che ti conviene.


----------



## MK (24 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Mio figlio arriva a casa e mi dice papy ho preso sei, io lo guardo e dico uhm... e lui mi dice ok papy ma sai altri miei compagni hanno perso, chi sei, chi 5, chi 4..... la mia risposta è stata, figlio mio, è giusto che tu guardi anche gli altri ma prendi il buono esempio, guarda soprattutto chi ha preso otto oppure nove, non guardare soltanto quello che ti conviene.


Tutti uguali questi nostri figli


----------



## Ultimo (24 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> Ma siamo noi che amplifichiamo questo male a dismisura...
> Nutrendolo giorno per giorno...
> Si finisce così in meccanismi perversi di ossessione...
> Ci devi passare sopra la vita intera?


No. stiamo semplicemente amandoci... stiamo semplicemente come dice giustamente Minerva godendoci la vita, come ? guardando i nostri figli, guardandoli e sapendo bene che quando loro faranno domande, sapremo rispondere,e  sapremo rispondere senza remore, e che dentro di noi siamo tranquilli siamo davvero noi stessi, e non come tanti che qua, cercheranno di dare le risposte giuste, ma dentro si diranno, perchè io allora non ho fatto come sto insegnando a mio figlio? 
Ti pare poco ?
Ti pare poco se anche dopo un tradimento abbiamo la forza di guardarci negli occhi e sapere che nonostante tutto ci amiamo?
Ti pare poco riuscire nonostante tutte le avversità che la vita ci pone d'avanti essere veramente se stessi?


----------



## Ultimo (24 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Tutti uguali questi nostri figli


NO!!!! i miei sono più belli!!!


----------



## free (24 Novembre 2011)

scusa Claudio ma non capisco come si possa dire non accetto il tradimento, e poi accettarlo e, altresì, dedurne che si è amati

è un sillogismo piuttosto strano, o no?


----------



## Ultimo (24 Novembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> scusa Claudio ma non capisco come si possa dire non accetto il tradimento, e poi accettarlo e, altresì, dedurne che si è amati
> 
> è un sillogismo piuttosto strano, o no?


Semplice.
Complicato.
Ma nonostante ciò ti rispondo, poche cose però perchè chiaramente ci vorrebbero chissà quante pagine per cercare di spiegare.
Perchè ho dei valori, perchè siamo delle persone che credono all'amore romantico, perchè non ho mai avuto un padre.
Le scelte free passano attraverso mille cose, e queste mille cose sono diverse in ognuno di noi.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Sai sbriciolata, con quello che hai scritto, mi sono commosso ed ho trattenuto a stento le lacrime.
> Sai perchè ? perchè so con sicurezza che mia moglie mi ama, e soprattutto che mi CONOSCE, lei sa che io non accetto tradimento, e spesso mi sono chiesto perchè non mi ha fatto andare via? lei sa che quando la guardo, dietro c'è qualcosa, io lo sento lo noto lo vedo! mi sono dato una risposta, si me la sono data, mi ama, mi ha sempre amato e come me, lei avrà dentro quel malessere che gli fa male molto male...
> Sono sicuro che spesso si è detta tra se e se, lo lascio libero così non guardandomi potrà stare meglio, poi sicuramente avrà pensato ad una sua vita senza di me, ed avrà pensato ad una mia vita senza di lei....
> Quanto male può fare un tradimento!!!!


uffa....scusami Claudio......ma aspetti positivi non ne vedete mai????


----------



## free (24 Novembre 2011)

_Le scelte free passano attraverso mille cose, e queste mille cose sono diverse in ognuno di noi. _

è vero, io li chiamo fatti, per contrapporli meglio alle parole, che lasciano il tempo che trovano
se dopo un tradimento non è andato tutto a male, ma c'è ancora spzio per la coppia, immagino che lo si scopra dai fatti


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> uffa....scusami Claudio......ma aspetti positivi non ne vedete mai????


Certo che ci sono gli aspetti positivi. Ma chi ne gode è solo il traditore. Se la moglie/marito è una stronza sono anche disposto a solidarizzarci. Se il motivo del tradimento è una mera soddisfazione dei propri bisogni personali sinceramente non ci riesco

Buscopann


----------



## Ultimo (24 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> uffa....scusami Claudio......ma aspetti positivi non ne vedete mai????


auhahhhahaha certo che li vedo. 
E ne ho visto uno qualche pagina indietro, dove mi pare che tu domandi a Minerva come fare per ritornare indietro ed essere come prima. 
E t'ho beccato marpione!!


----------



## lothar57 (24 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> auhahhhahaha certo che li vedo.
> E ne ho visto uno qualche pagina indietro, dove mi pare che tu domandi a Minerva come fare per ritornare indietro ed essere come prima.
> E t'ho beccato marpione!!



mi sono spiegato male..oltre a tradirla e'un po'di tempo che la tratto abbastanza male,e ci litigo tutte le sere,e'quello che voglio smettere di fare,mica il resto


----------



## Minerva (24 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi sono spiegato male..oltre a tradirla e'un po'di tempo che la tratto abbastanza male,e ci litigo tutte le sere,e'quello che voglio smettere di fare,mica il resto


è la tua vita, se va bene a te va bene a tutti.
corri dei rischi che mettono in gioco tutta la tua famiglia ma pensi che ne valga la pena e te ne assumi le responsabilità


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi sono spiegato male..oltre a tradirla e'un po'di tempo che la tratto abbastanza male,e ci litigo tutte le sere,e'quello che voglio smettere di fare,mica il resto


l'aspetto positivo... sì che c'è... perchè dopo quello che mi è successo mi sono guardata bene in casa, e anche attorno, dopo qualche mese di valutazione, di confronto, posso dire con certezza che quello che ho avuto per più di vent'anni è stato qualcosa di prezioso, non capivo quando mi dicevano che mi invidiavano, adesso ho capito.
Bon, è successo quello che è successo, ma io il mio amore l'ho avuto, io ho avuto quello che per me è il massimo, magari non ho saputo apprezzarlo tutti i giorni, non tutte le sfumature. L'unica cosa che so adesso è che non mi posso accontentare di qualcosa che assomiglia a quello che ho avuto, come se uno avesse in casa un quadro di Raffaello e glielo rubassero: mica lo sostituisce con una copia. Se riuscirò a recuperare l'originale, bene, altrimenti molto meglio avere dei bei ricordi che fingere di essere felici... ma io l'amore l'ho avuto, questa consapevolezza è il lato positivo, questo mi fa sorridere.


----------



## MK (24 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che so adesso è che non mi posso accontentare di qualcosa che assomiglia a quello che ho avuto, come se uno avesse in casa un quadro di Raffaello e glielo rubassero: mica lo sostituisce con una copia. Se riuscirò a recuperare l'originale, bene, altrimenti molto meglio avere dei bei ricordi che fingere di essere felici... ma io l'amore l'ho avuto, questa consapevolezza è il lato positivo, questo mi fa sorridere.


Bel pensiero che condivido. Malinconicamente.


----------



## Minerva (24 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'aspetto positivo... sì che c'è... perchè dopo quello che mi è successo mi sono guardata bene in casa, e anche attorno, dopo qualche mese di valutazione, di confronto, posso dire con certezza che quello che ho avuto per più di vent'anni è stato qualcosa di prezioso, non capivo quando mi dicevano che mi invidiavano, adesso ho capito.
> Bon, è successo quello che è successo, ma io il mio amore l'ho avuto, io ho avuto quello che per me è il massimo, magari non ho saputo apprezzarlo tutti i giorni, non tutte le sfumature. L'unica cosa che so adesso è che non mi posso accontentare di qualcosa che assomiglia a quello che ho avuto, come se uno avesse in casa un quadro di Raffaello e glielo rubassero: mica lo sostituisce con una copia. Se riuscirò a recuperare l'originale, bene, altrimenti molto meglio avere dei bei ricordi che fingere di essere felici... ma io l'amore l'ho avuto, questa consapevolezza è il lato positivo, questo mi fa sorridere.


ma è la stessa consapevolezza delle cose che si perdono , quando ti sfuggono.
quando hai mal di testa pensi a come stavi bene senza .insomma rimane il fatto che si basa su un evento negativo: non posso dire che per apprezzare la salute debba perderla
cioè lo posso dire ma non è un aspetto positivo


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è la stessa consapevolezza delle cose che si perdono , quando ti sfuggono.
> quando hai mal di testa pensi a come stavi bene senza .insomma rimane il fatto che si basa su un evento negativo: non posso dire che per apprezzare la salute debba perderla


tutte le cose umane hanno un inizio, un corso, una fine. Quello che resta è il ricordo, il ricordo per me è fondamentale, la mia non è rassegnazione, è accettazione di quello che non posso cambiare.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi sono spiegato male..oltre a tradirla e'un po'di tempo che la tratto abbastanza male,e ci litigo tutte le sere,e'quello che voglio smettere di fare,mica il resto


Lothar...
Si sta mettendo male...
Lei sente che non sei contento dentro...
Hai le ansie...
Molla tutto fino a Natale...
Ascoltami...xd!


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar...
> Si sta mettendo male...
> Lei sente che non sei contento dentro...
> Hai le ansie...
> ...


Secondo me dovresti seguire il consiglio del Conte... prenditi un po' di respiro, dalle un po' di respiro... So che non vuoi che si metta male...


----------



## lunaiena (24 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi sono spiegato male..oltre a tradirla e'un po'di tempo che la tratto abbastanza male,e ci litigo tutte le sere,e'quello che voglio smettere di fare,mica il resto



Ti spiego una cosa :
L'invornito del mio amante che poi secondo me nn è tanto invornito...
comunque quando abbiamo cominciato era sereno sicuro di se e di quello che voleva ...
cioe la sua famiglia in primo piano ok
Poi le cose a casa hanno cominciato a peggiorare vuoi per lo stress del lavoro, vuoi perche ti senti considerato fuori da una persona che da te nn predente niente o da altri fattori che io nn posso capire completamente morale della favola ora nn è piu sereno ....
E per certe cose la serenita è fondamentale nn credi???
Stacca per un po 
E rientra nelle regole del gioco...


----------



## Minerva (24 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ti spiego una cosa :
> L'invornito del mio amante che poi secondo me nn è tanto invornito...
> comunque quando abbiamo cominciato era sereno sicuro di se e di quello che voleva ...
> cioe la sua famiglia in primo piano ok
> ...


certo che rimanere sereni sapendo di tradire non è da tutti


----------



## Sole (24 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che rimanere sereni sapendo di tradire non è da tutti


Si può esserlo, credo, solo se si ritiene di avere delle buone ragioni per farlo.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Novembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> _Le scelte free passano attraverso mille cose, e queste mille cose sono diverse in ognuno di noi. _
> 
> è vero, io li chiamo fatti, per contrapporli meglio alle parole, che lasciano il tempo che trovano
> se dopo un tradimento non è andato tutto a male, ma c'è ancora spzio per la coppia, immagino che lo si scopra dai fatti


Hai toccato un tasto che, dentro ha la vita stessa free.
Perchè tu sai esattamente cosa passa dalle parole ai fatti.
E questo non vale solo per il discorso tradimento, questo vale per tutto, basterebbe poco, basterebbe soltanto che quello che si pensa e che si ha dentro si esternasse anche con poche parole, con pochi gesti.....


----------



## lothar57 (24 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ti spiego una cosa :
> L'invornito del mio amante che poi secondo me nn è tanto invornito...
> comunque quando abbiamo cominciato era sereno sicuro di se e di quello che voleva ...
> cioe la sua famiglia in primo piano ok
> ...


 Ma guarda che non l'altra sono stra sereno,solo sentirla al cell,e'un pezzo che non abbiamo piu'tempo di vederci,ma quando arrivo a casa dopo 11 ore di lavoro vorrei pace,e invece alla priam parola storta ci azzanniamo.Ma andra'tutto bene perche'abbiamo troppi interessi insieme,questione di tempo passera',poi si sa che le donne dopo i 5o diventano rompi coglioni.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi sono spiegato male..oltre a tradirla e'un po'di tempo che la tratto abbastanza male,e ci litigo tutte le sere,e'quello che voglio smettere di fare,mica il resto


Hai hai.... leggiti e comprendi... io non dico nulla, solo che, anche attraverso litigi che magari sono soltanto momentanei alcune volte dietro può esserci altro.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'aspetto positivo... sì che c'è... perchè dopo quello che mi è successo mi sono guardata bene in casa, e anche attorno, dopo qualche mese di valutazione, di confronto, posso dire con certezza che quello che ho avuto per più di vent'anni è stato qualcosa di prezioso, non capivo quando mi dicevano che mi invidiavano, adesso ho capito.
> Bon, è successo quello che è successo, ma io il mio amore l'ho avuto, io ho avuto quello che per me è il massimo, magari non ho saputo apprezzarlo tutti i giorni, non tutte le sfumature. L'unica cosa che so adesso è che non mi posso accontentare di qualcosa che assomiglia a quello che ho avuto, come se uno avesse in casa un quadro di Raffaello e glielo rubassero: mica lo sostituisce con una copia. Se riuscirò a recuperare l'originale, bene, altrimenti molto meglio avere dei bei ricordi che fingere di essere felici... ma io l'amore l'ho avuto, questa consapevolezza è il lato positivo, questo mi fa sorridere.


Posso darti un bacio?


----------



## Ultimo (24 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar...
> Si sta mettendo male...
> Lei sente che non sei contento dentro...
> Hai le ansie...
> ...


Attento lothar!! che il conte sta in agguato.. fai sempre il contrario di quello che lui dice


----------



## lunaiena (24 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che rimanere sereni sapendo di tradire non è da tutti


Infatti per quello che dico di staccare 
La serenita di rende lucido e consapevole nelle cose che fai 
Se nn lo sei ti fai un sacco di paranoie inutili che nn portano da nessuna parte


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Posso darti un bacio?


certo fratello!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Novembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Si può esserlo, credo, solo se si ritiene di avere delle buone ragioni per farlo.


Si, fino a quando non si arriva alla scadenza... poi BOOM!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> certo fratello!


Sai quella scritta fratello.. madòò mi ha fatto davvero ridere e mentre scrivo sorrido ancora.
:* è un bacio sorella.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Si, fino a quando non si arriva alla scadenza... poi BOOM!



Si ma Claudio pensare positivo ogni tanto no eh!!!
Cosa te lo vieta ....


----------



## lothar57 (24 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar...
> Si sta mettendo male...
> Lei sente che non sei contento dentro...
> Hai le ansie...
> ...


non mi piace vantarmi,ma per spiegare la situazione assurda,fatto venerdi'sera,sabato pomeriggio e domenica mattina...e saremmo in crisi??booo io capisco di essere stanco..qualche giorno fa mi sono scaldato una piada,l'ho tolta, lasciando il fuoco acceso sulla piastra vuota per 10 minuti....ma adesso lothar si carica..e a culo il mondo


----------



## Ultimo (24 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ma Claudio pensare positivo ogni tanto no eh!!!
> Cosa te lo vieta ....


Aspè pensare positivo o.... farmi qualche trombata ogni tanto, fammi capire


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non mi piace vantarmi,ma per spiegare la situazione assurda,fatto venerdi'sera,sabato pomeriggio e domenica mattina...e saremmo in crisi??booo io capisco di essere stanco..qualche giorno fa mi sono scaldato una piada,l'ho tolta, lasciando il fuoco acceso sulla piastra vuota per 10 minuti....ma adesso lothar si carica..e a culo il mondo


Lothar ehm... mica è un'equazione 'si tromba' = 'matrimonio ok' eh? magari quello è un aspetto positivo, d'accordo... ma quella donna... non ci può misurare la sua vita, non ci può scaldare il cuore con quello eh? Altrimenti... uno che ti tromba, anche col gusto della novità... noi lo si trova anche in giro... non c'è bisogno di lavargli le mutande e stirargli le camicie, eh? anzi, magari ti regala pure i fiori e ti porta fuori a cena, sai?


----------



## lunaiena (24 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Aspè pensare positivo o.... farmi qualche trombata ogni tanto, fammi capire



Cosa devo farti capire ???
Non lo so io che intervalli hai tu tra una trombata e l'altra....
Pero se gli intervalli sono lunghi forse è meglio che ci pensi no

Mi sembra da quello che ho letto che nn è che hai avuto una vita facile no
E in tutto quello che ti è successo nn riesci ancora a vivere la vita per quello che è ....cioe bella  in tutti i suoi aspetti basta saperla vivere


----------



## Ultimo (24 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cosa devo farti capire ???
> Non lo so io che intervalli hai tu tra una trombata e l'altra....
> Pero se gli intervalli sono lunghi forse è meglio che ci pensi no
> 
> ...


Gli intervalli ora stanno a fare l'uomo? wuauu!! 
A volte per chi si sente uomo tramite intervalli, potrebbe anche dire colpa della "femmina" che non sa farmi arrivare alle stelle e poi fermasi.

Si la vita è stata difficile, come quella di tutti d'altronde.
E se devo pensare alla mia di vita ne esco a testa alta, perchè fino ad adesso sono stato coerente sempre con me stesso e sempre rispettoso degli altri e di tutto quello che si chiama dialogo evoluzione e via discorrendo.

A  domani


----------



## Minerva (24 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Gli intervalli ora stanno a fare l'uomo? wuauu!!
> A volte per chi si sente uomo tramite intervalli, potrebbe anche dire colpa della "femmina" che non sa farmi arrivare alle stelle e poi fermasi.
> 
> Si la vita è stata difficile, come quella di tutti d'altronde.
> ...


questo per me è pensare positivo


----------



## lunaiena (24 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Gli intervalli ora stanno a fare l'uomo? wuauu!!
> A volte per chi si sente uomo tramite intervalli, potrebbe anche dire colpa della "femmina" che non sa farmi arrivare alle stelle e poi fermasi.
> 
> *Si la vita è stata difficile, come quella di tutti d'altronde.
> ...



Sul neretto anche io la penso  e la vedo cosi ...
Abbiamo  solo due direzioni opposte di vedere le cose ma nn con questo giudico la tua in modo cosi reffrattario di quanto tu giudichi la mia o di altri che nn la vedono come te secondo i valori in cui credi .....


E poi che gli intervalli giudicano gli uomini l'hai detto tu nn io .....

Ho sbagliato a nereggiare.....
Non sono coerente perche esserlo per me vuol dire seguire delle idee che nn possono cambiare quindi nn c'è evoluzione...


----------



## Ultimo (24 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sul neretto anche io la penso  e la vedo cosi ...
> Abbiamo  solo due direzioni opposte di vedere le cose ma nn con questo giudico la tua in modo cosi reffrattario di quanto tu giudichi la mia o di altri che nn la vedono come te secondo i valori in cui credi .....
> 
> 
> E poi che gli intervalli giudicano gli uomini l'hai detto tu nn io .....


Ha si scusa sono stato maligno e ti ho risposto per le rime. mah...... 

Domanda a Diletta che cosa ho sempre scritto io! 
Anzi va lo riscrivo per l'ennesima volta : della propria vita si può far quello che si vuole, fino a quando non intacchi te stesso o gli altri.
E mi pare difficile visto che siamo in una società prendere determinate scelte a meno che non ti vai a fare una sega! 
Mi scuso ma quando ci vuole ci vuole.
Anche perchè lunapiena ho notato diverse volte che quella che giudica sei tu, me Minerva e compagnia bella.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ha si scusa sono stato maligno e ti ho risposto per le rime. mah......
> 
> Domanda a Diletta che cosa ho sempre scritto io!
> Anzi va lo riscrivo per l'ennesima volta : della propria vita si può far quello che si vuole, fino a quando non intacchi te stesso o gli altri.
> ...


Bene se per  te il mio è un giudizio ti assicuro che nn lo è 
 E' un parere il mio opposto dal vostro forse ma solo un parere come penso lo sia il vostro...

Ti chiedo solo una cosa :
Quando nella vita continui a essere cosi rispettoso cerchi di nn intaccare nessuno e via discorrendo poi un giorno capisci che quello che credevi era tutto sbagliato cosa fai???
Continui ad essere coerente o cerchi di rivalutare tutta la strada in modo da poter cambiare le cose che nn ti stanno piu bene??


----------



## Simy (24 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bene se per  te il mio è un giudizio ti assicuro che nn lo è
> E' un parere il mio opposto dal vostro forse ma solo un parere come penso lo sia il vostro...
> 
> Ti chiedo solo una cosa :
> ...


Dipende Luna dipende....

io ho sempre cercato di essere coerente con i miei principi morali e con le mie scelte.....
ho sempre cercato di rispettare me stessa e gli altri, anche quando gli altri hanno mancato di rispetto a me


----------



## Ultimo (24 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bene se per  te il mio è un giudizio ti assicuro che nn lo è
> E' un parere il mio opposto dal vostro forse ma solo un parere come penso lo sia il vostro...
> 
> Ti chiedo solo una cosa :
> ...


Bene menomale allora che siamo d'accordo che non dobbiamo emettere giudizi.

Quando qualcosa nella vita non va, si spera di avere la capacità di affrontare il tutto, e non per questo mandare all'aria quello a cui si credeva.
I ragazzi crescono fanno esperienze e maturano, le persone mature anche esse faranno errori, e così via, ma ciò non toglie che che abbiamo delle fondamenta! e quelle fondamenta sappiamo tutti quali siano,
Guarda che tutte quelle persone che fanno le cose di sotterfugio o magari si creano delle affinità di coppia, sono sempre isolate, e ci sarà un motivo oppure no ?
Se sbaglio e mi accorgo o mi fanno accorgere che sbaglio, uso la mia intelligenza per capire, ed uso le mie armi per rendere il tutto più omogeneo a quello che sono tutti i miei valori e fondamenta. Che poi alla fine sono quelli che tutti o quasi abbiamo.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Novembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Dipende Luna dipende....
> 
> io ho sempre cercato di essere coerente con i miei principi morali e con le mie scelte.....
> ho sempre cercato di rispettare me stessa e gli altri, anche quando gli altri hanno mancato di rispetto a me



E adesso???
continui a farlo???
Ecco io sono in un periodo che questo nn mi sta piu bene forse sbaglio ,forse no...
Sto rivalutando tutto e questo sicuramente portera a fare degli sbagli e a pagare per questo ma nn importa ...
Quando passi anni a mettere le cose a posto ti scervelli per capire gli altri e assecondi il tutto per il bene di tutti ma poi ti accorgi che nn hai capito un cazzo...
Ti dici ma vaffanculo vada come vada ora penso a me e a quello che mi fa stare bene .....


----------



## lunaiena (24 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Bene menomale allora che siamo d'accordo che non dobbiamo emettere giudizi.
> 
> Quando qualcosa nella vita non va, si spera di avere la capacità di affrontare il tutto, e non per questo mandare all'aria quello a cui si credeva.
> I ragazzi crescono fanno esperienze e maturano, le persone mature anche esse faranno errori, e così via, ma ciò non toglie che che abbiamo delle fondamenta! e quelle fondamenta sappiamo tutti quali siano,
> ...


Tu nn hai capito una cosa pero di me ...
Io nn credo piu in niente....
ho dovuto maturare molto presto se nn volevo finire in qualcosa da cui nn mi sarei tirata piu fuori...
Sto cercando di ricostruire una io diversa da quello in cui mi hanno sempre fatto credere che ero....
E solo con gli sbagli sapro se è giusto o sbagliato ....
Vivo alla giornata tutto qui...
E sara un controsenso ma sono in un periodo di vita che sto bene poi domani si vedra....


----------



## Lostris (24 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lothar ehm... mica è un'equazione 'si tromba' = 'matrimonio ok' eh? magari quello è un aspetto positivo, d'accordo... ma quella donna... non ci può misurare la sua vita, non ci può scaldare il cuore con quello eh? Altrimenti... uno che ti tromba, anche col gusto della novità... noi lo si trova anche in giro... non c'è bisogno di lavargli le mutande e stirargli le camicie, eh? anzi, magari ti regala pure i fiori e ti porta fuori a cena, sai?


Quoto decisamente.. Già già... :up:
ed è pure un'equazione estremamente ricca di variabili e incognite..
ahhhh.. i fiori....  solo una volta ne ho ricevuti...


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quoto decisamente.. Già già... :up:
> ed è pure un'equazione estremamente ricca di variabili e incognite..
> ahhhh.. i fiori....  solo una volta ne ho ricevuti...


Gli uomini oggi ti regalano l'i-phone..vuoi mettere?! tsé!!

Buscopann


----------



## Lostris (24 Novembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Gli uomini oggi ti regalano l'i-phone..vuoi mettere?! tsé!!
> 
> Buscopann


Ma chi? Ma dove? due dita negli occhi.. ah ah ah
L'ultimo regalo che ho ricevuto erano un paio di pantofole da crucco.
Perchè io valgo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Novembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma chi? Ma dove? due dita negli occhi.. ah ah ah
> L'ultimo regalo che ho ricevuto erano un paio di pantofole da crucco.
> Perchè io valgo.


Glielo dovevi dire in un modo o nell'altro, che avresti apprezzato più attenzioni materiali 

Certo che hai un marito simile a mio babbo, glielo devi abbinare a gesti semplici, come ad esempio la mancanza di pranzo e cena, perché capisca che qualcosa non va e comincia chiedere il perché, fare conclusioni e andare a tentativi. Mio babbo ha preso un'altra via: si prepara da mangiare, solo per se stesso, egoista! 

I fiori mancano perché manca la comunicazione. Fatti regalare un mazzo dal tuo marito quando si offre l'occasione, qualunque, dove lui non potrà scappare. Col tempo imparerà che per tenere vivo l'amore per la sua pancia ci vuole la giusta ricompensa


----------



## Lostris (24 Novembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Glielo dovevi dire in un modo o nell'altro, che avresti apprezzato più attenzioni materiali
> 
> Certo che hai un marito simile a mio babbo, glielo devi abbinare a gesti semplici, come ad esempio la mancanza di pranzo e cena, perché capisca che qualcosa non va e comincia chiedere il perché, fare conclusioni e andare a tentativi. Mio babbo ha preso un'altra via: si prepara da mangiare, solo per se stesso, egoista!
> 
> I fiori mancano perché manca la comunicazione. Fatti regalare un mazzo dal tuo marito quando si offre l'occasione, qualunque, dove lui non potrà scappare. Col tempo imparerà che per tenere vivo l'amore per la sua pancia ci vuole la giusta ricompensa


Ma sì.. 
nonostante sia carente in molte cose, alla fine ho imparato anche un pò il suo linguaggio eh... 
non arriva con i fiori, ma mi porta il taleggio che sa che mi piace.. due gioielli in nove anni, ma stasera si è accorto che manca il latte per la colazione di domani ed esce di casa per comprarmelo.. 
Piccole cose importanti. 

Poi sarà forse che una volta gli ho detto che ritengo tendenzialmente i fiori uno spreco di denaro, e mi sono fregata. miiii... ha la memoria selettiva.
E fa niente se per mille altre volte gli ho detto che se tornasse a casa con un fiorellino sarebbe un bel pensiero.. non ce la fa proprio.
Santa pazienza.


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma sì..
> nonostante sia carente in molte cose, alla fine ho imparato anche un pò il suo linguaggio eh...
> non arriva con i fiori, ma mi porta il taleggio che sa che mi piace.. due gioielli in nove anni, ma stasera si è accorto che manca il latte per la colazione di domani ed esce di casa per comprarmelo..
> Piccole cose importanti.
> ...


Sei una donna ricordatelo...Se ti portava i fiori, ti saresti lamentata del taleggio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sei una donna ricordatelo...Se ti portava i fiori, ti saresti lamentata del taleggio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
E non oso pensare a casa Lothar...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
[video=youtube;JvhaEZtS_-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvhaEZtS_-8[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Novembre 2011)

*Secondo me*



Lostris ha detto:


> Ma sì..
> nonostante sia carente in molte cose, alla fine ho imparato anche un pò il suo linguaggio eh...
> non arriva con i fiori, ma mi porta il taleggio che sa che mi piace.. due gioielli in nove anni, ma stasera si è accorto che manca il latte per la colazione di domani ed esce di casa per comprarmelo..
> Piccole cose importanti.
> ...



Sono i migliori gli uomini cosi',pochi bla bla bla e tanta sostanza!!!


blu


----------



## Ultimo (25 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Tu nn hai capito una cosa pero di me ...
> Io nn credo piu in niente....
> ho dovuto maturare molto presto se nn volevo finire in qualcosa da cui nn mi sarei tirata piu fuori...
> Sto cercando di ricostruire una io diversa da quello in cui mi hanno sempre fatto credere che ero....
> ...


Da quello che ora hai scritto, comincio a capire ( o credo) qualcosa in più di te.
Maturare presto è un'esperienza che conosco, non so a quale età o per quali motivi tu abbia dovuto maturare, ma è pur sempre un'esperienza che toglie qualcosa, a qualsiasi età accada.
E' strana la tua frase che dice: sto cercando di ricostruire una io..........


----------



## lothar57 (25 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
> E non oso pensare a casa Lothar...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
> [video=youtube;JvhaEZtS_-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvhaEZtS_-8[/video]


azzeccato...tutto e'filato liscio,mi sono imposto calma e tranquillita'.ora e'tutto ok,anche perche'mi sentivo in colpa,chissa'perche'...e la notte e'stata il mio riscatto.


----------



## tesla (25 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e la notte e'stata il mio riscatto.


finchè continui a pensarla così, starai a camminare sul filo ogni giorno


----------



## lothar57 (25 Novembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> finchè continui a pensarla così, starai a camminare sul filo ogni giorno


non intendo sesso ma altro


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> finchè continui a pensarla così, starai a camminare sul filo ogni giorno


Ma mia cara...
QUesto è l'inferno Lothariano...
Bisogna essere lui! Per capirlo no?
Lui non è certo un comune mortale...capisci?
Ha aperto enormi prospettive a me...
Io sono lì tutto intenerito che dico...sniff...sob...poverina come soffre questa...e quella...
E lui mi dice...ciò mona...ma non vedi che ti pigliano per il culo?


----------



## lothar57 (25 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mia cara...
> QUesto è l'inferno Lothariano...
> Bisogna essere lui! Per capirlo no?
> Lui non è certo un comune mortale...capisci?
> ...


dai sommo mona berico...sono riuscito a essere tenero e sentimentale, e credo che sia stata la prima volta nella mia vita...o forse sono passati tanti anni che non mi ricordo piu'...come qualcuno un pi'piu'importante di me ha scritto,c'e'un tempo per sataneggiare e uno per arcangelare........


----------



## tesla (25 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mia cara...
> QUesto è l'inferno Lothariano...
> Bisogna essere lui! Per capirlo no?
> Lui non è certo un comune mortale...capisci?
> ...


*è* un comune mortale, solo ama l'azzardo più di altri e pensa di avere un paracadute più robusto degli altri.
 conte, il delitto perfetto non l'hanno ancora inventato, ci sono persone più scaltre e altre meno, ma se i traditori fossero in gamba la metà di quanto sono presuntuosi non saremmo tutti qui in braghe di tela, gli uni e gli altri.
questo, non per gufare, ma per sottolineare ancora una volta che poi sono gran pianti e stridore di denti


----------



## lothar57 (25 Novembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> *è* un comune mortale, solo ama l'azzardo più di altri e pensa di avere un paracadute più robusto degli altri.
> conte, il delitto perfetto non l'hanno ancora inventato, ci sono persone più scaltre e altre meno, ma se i traditori fossero in gamba la metà di quanto sono presuntuosi non saremmo tutti qui in braghe di tela, gli uni e gli altri.
> questo, non per gufare, ma per sottolineare ancora una volta che poi sono gran pianti e stridore di denti


tutto verissimo.ma sai la chiamo solo dal lavoro con tel che sa lei e un socio,e che ovviamente vive in un cassetto del mio ufficio,che a casa non entrera'mai.
L'unico rischio e'che qualcuno ci veda assieme in auto,ma in una grande citta'e'quasi impossibile,ovvio che il mio paese sa benissimo qual'e',ma anche che e' area off limit per lei.


----------



## Simy (25 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tutto verissimo.ma sai la chiamo solo dal lavoro con tel che sa lei e un socio,e che ovviamente vive in un cassetto del mio ufficio,che a casa non entrera'mai.
> L'unico rischio e'che qualcuno ci veda assieme in auto,ma in una grande citta'e'quasi impossibile,ovvio che il mio paese sa benissimo qual'e',ma anche che e' area off limit per lei.


certo che sei tremendo è!!  

......cmq nulla è impossibile...nemmeno in una grande città!


----------



## lothar57 (25 Novembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> certo che sei tremendo è!!
> 
> ......cmq nulla è impossibile...nemmeno in una grande città!


tutto predisposto.........per lavoro ogni tanto vado in un posto dove sono solo donne,lei lo sa'...e se una mi chiede un passaggio..mica posso dire di no.sono conoscenze trentennali....mica pemserai che fosse un'altra donna vero????ahahahahhahah..alibi perfetto no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non intendo sesso ma altro


mi hai dato retta eh? Attento Conte che piano piano te lo porto via da sotto le grinfie... :angelo:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi hai dato retta eh? Attento Conte che piano piano te lo porto via da sotto le grinfie... :angelo:


Sbriciola devi essere molto cauta e brava!
Se solo lui si accorge che gli stai insegnando a vivere si gira con il gatto a nove code...e ti dice...pussavia maestrona...
Poi se sei per strada con lui...stai pronta!
Non appena passa una che ha vent'anni meno di te...mi dispiace...ma il diavolo che è in lui lo spinge verso di lei...
Non fare in modo che si senta attaccato...
E' felino...lui tira fuori le unghie...

Mica fa oink oink come me...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbriciola devi essere molto cauta e brava!
> Se solo lui si accorge che gli stai insegnando a vivere si gira con il gatto a nove code...e ti dice...pussavia maestrona...
> Poi se sei per strada con lui...stai pronta!
> Non appena passa una che ha vent'anni meno di te...mi dispiace...ma il diavolo che è in lui lo spinge verso di lei...
> ...


Lothar sa benissimo... che io nulla voglio insegnargli e non lo attaccherei mai... ma qualche consiglio... da compaesani... ci sta. E poi io... non sono mica gelosa eh? se passa uno che ha vent'anni meno di lui... anche io mi giro!


----------



## Simy (25 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lothar sa benissimo... che io nulla voglio insegnargli e non lo attaccherei mai... ma qualche consiglio... da compaesani... ci sta. E poi io... non sono mica gelosa eh? *se passa uno che ha vent'anni meno di lui... anche io mi giro*!


:up:


----------



## Minerva (25 Novembre 2011)

a questi uomini di mezz'età poi arriva il coccolone e son tutti moglie/casa/ famiglia.
controllato il colesterolo, lothar?
come va la prostata?


----------



## lothar57 (25 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> a questi uomini di mezz'età poi arriva il coccolone e son tutti moglie/casa/ famiglia.
> controllato il colesterolo, lothar?
> come va la prostata?


cara Minerva ma come fai a saperlo???prostata...purtroppo due anni fa 12biopsie,per fortuna esito ok...colesterolò alto,infatti quasi piu'le cose fantastiche di questa terra,salami,piada etc...
io son gia'casa e famiglia.......l'altra e'gioco,infatti sentirmi dire ieri sera che ha  tanti corteggiatori mi ha  emozionato come...ascoltare un politico al tg..


----------



## lothar57 (25 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbriciola devi essere molto cauta e brava!
> Se solo lui si accorge che gli stai insegnando a vivere si gira con il gatto a nove code...e ti dice...pussavia maestrona...
> Poi se sei per strada con lui...stai pronta!
> Non appena passa una che ha vent'anni meno di te...mi dispiace...ma il diavolo che è in lui lo spinge verso di lei...
> ...


fai pur l'esen....sbriciolata traduci........

ma Conte questa e'storia balorda successa per caso,quando finira'mi restera'il piacere di avere vissuto una cosa che non si ripetera'mai piu'...anche perche'io non ho esibito Ferrari,rolex e krug,come fanno gli invorniti miei coetanei per scoparsi le ragazza molto piu'giovani


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> fai pur l'esen....sbriciolata traduci........
> 
> ma Conte questa e'storia balorda successa per caso,quando finira'mi restera'il piacere di avere vissuto una cosa che non si ripetera'mai piu'...anche perche'io non ho esibito Ferrari,rolex e krug,come fanno gli invorniti miei coetanei per scoparsi le ragazza molto piu'giovani


fai pur l'esen: letteralmente, fai pure l'asino, significa: prendi pure in giro!(bonariamente)


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> fai pur l'esen: letteralmente, fai pure l'asino, significa: prendi pure in giro!(bonariamente)


Dico eh?
Ma tutte le fortune ha sto qui...eh?
Te, Stella, Ari...che potete reperirlo...
Ma andate a trovare il patacca...se fate le brave vi dico dove trovarlo...eheheheheeheh...
Un frizzantino? Un'albana?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dico eh?
> Ma tutte le fortune ha sto qui...eh?
> Te, Stella, Ari...che potete reperirlo...
> Ma andate a trovare il patacca...se fate le brave vi dico dove trovarlo...eheheheheeheh...
> Un frizzantino? Un'albana?


anche un pignoletto...


----------



## Ultimo (25 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> fai pur l'esen: letteralmente, fai pure l'asino, significa: prendi pure in giro!(bonariamente)


cierti vuoti ci sunnu asini ca tiranu cierti cavuci ntè cugghiuna ka struppianu piddavieru


----------



## Ultimo (25 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> fai pur l'esen: letteralmente, fai pure l'asino, significa: prendi pure in giro!(bonariamente)


cierti vuoti ci sunnu asini ca tiranu cierti cavuci ntè cugghiuna ka struppianu piddavieru


----------



## Buscopann (25 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> cierti vuoti ci sunnu asini ca tiranu cierti cavuci ntè cugghiuna ka struppianu piddavieru


Eh?

Buscopann


----------



## lothar57 (25 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dico eh?
> Ma tutte le fortune ha sto qui...eh?
> Te, Stella, Ari...che potete reperirlo...
> Ma andate a trovare il patacca...se fate le brave vi dico dove trovarlo...eheheheheeheh...
> Un frizzantino? Un'albana?


super satanasso....la tana di Lothar e'un posto pericoloso per le brave signore come loro,e'segreta come quella di Diabolik,...ma non e'che ti associ al mio''tesoro'' nella garbata presa??..si preoccupa delle altre donne..ahahahahha o ci e'o ci fa'..


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> super satanasso....la tana di Lothar e'un posto pericoloso per le brave signore come loro,e'segreta come quella di Diabolik,...ma non e'che ti associ al mio''tesoro'' nella garbata presa??..si preoccupa delle altre donne..ahahahahha o ci e'o ci fa'..


EHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEH....


----------



## lothar57 (25 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche un pignoletto...


buono  vero??il fatto e'che costa molto ed e'sconosciuto ai piu'......rosso voto Aulente di S.Patrignano,sangiovese favoloso..scusate l'intrusione nel post


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> super satanasso....la tana di Lothar e'un posto pericoloso per le brave signore come loro,e'segreta come quella di Diabolik,...ma non e'che ti associ al mio''tesoro'' nella garbata presa??..si preoccupa delle altre donne..ahahahahha o ci e'o ci fa'..


a proposito, cos'è il krug? un cingolato?


----------



## Minerva (25 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Minerva ma come fai a saperlo???prostata*...purtroppo due anni fa 12biopsie*,per fortuna esito ok...colesterolò alto,infatti quasi piu'le cose fantastiche di questa terra,salami,piada etc...
> io son gia'casa e famiglia.......l'altra e'gioco,infatti sentirmi dire ieri sera che ha  tanti corteggiatori mi ha  emozionato come...ascoltare un politico al tg..


ne sono contenta, scherzi a parte (del fatto che sia andata bene) .
a cinquantanni un uomo è ancora nel pieno delle sue forze e può risultare senz'altro affascinante (mio marito ha quest'età e lo è senza ombra di dubbio)...ma si deve riguardare e cominciare a tenere uno stile di vita un po' più sano.
del resto come per noi splendide tardone 48enni


----------



## Simy (25 Novembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Eh?
> 
> Buscopann


mi associo..... 

eh??????????


----------



## Buscopann (25 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne sono contenta, scherzi a parte (del fatto che sia andata bene) .
> a cinquantanni un uomo è ancora nel pieno delle sue forze e può risultare senz'altro affascinante (mio marito ha quest'età e lo è senza ombra di dubbio)...ma si deve riguardare e cominciare a tenere uno stile di vita un po' più sano.
> del resto come per noi splendide tardone 48enni


Chiederemo all'Admin di aprire la geriatria del forum. Con questi post tu e Lothar ritenetevi già iscritti. Tutti gli altri utenti vi omaggeranno di un apparecchio per misurarsi la pressione con audiosveglia incorporata e di un pappagallo firmato da Dolce e Gabbana

Buscopann


----------



## lothar57 (25 Novembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Chiederemo all'Admin di aprire la geriatria del forum. Con questi post tu e Lothar ritenetevi già iscritti. Tutti gli altri utenti vi omaggeranno di un apparecchio per misurarsi la pressione con audiosveglia incorporata e di un pappagallo firmato da Dolce e Gabbana
> 
> Buscopann



ahahahah grande buscopan ma non sono l'unico a quest'eta' a divertirmi...oggi ho ricevuto email da una delle prime conoscenza fatte qua',credo non venga piu'nel forum da primavera,lei ha qualche anno in piu'della mia amica il suo''amante''quasi la mia.....sono rimasto invornito leggendo che sta piantando baracca e burattini per il''vecchio'',c'e'poco da dire,la verita'e' verita',che se capisco bene non ci pensa neanche a mollare la moglie...in poche parole torna single non per vivere con l'altro,ma fargli da amante.
Si vede che abbiamo fascino sulle donne''giovani''amico...e quello???ehhhhh dopo da bravo diavolo le scrivo''auguri quando dovrai fargli da badante''pensa Buscopann,lei ne avra'circa 50 e lui oltre 65....bella coppia....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Novembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Chiederemo all'Admin di aprire la geriatria del forum. Con questi post tu e Lothar ritenetevi già iscritti. Tutti gli altri utenti vi omaggeranno di un apparecchio per misurarsi la pressione con audiosveglia incorporata e di un pappagallo firmato da Dolce e Gabbana
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## Irene (26 Novembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Chiederemo all'Admin di aprire la geriatria del forum. Con questi post tu e Lothar ritenetevi già iscritti. Tutti gli altri utenti vi omaggeranno di un apparecchio per misurarsi la pressione con audiosveglia incorporata e di un pappagallo firmato da Dolce e Gabbana
> 
> Buscopann



Busco...
.....tua sorella..............
vuoi dire che passati i 45 si è da geriatria?  ld:      .....te possìno...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahah grande buscopan ma non sono l'unico a quest'eta' a divertirmi...oggi ho ricevuto email da una delle prime conoscenza fatte qua',credo non venga piu'nel forum da primavera,lei ha qualche anno in piu'della mia amica il suo''amante''quasi la mia.....sono rimasto invornito leggendo che sta piantando baracca e burattini per il''vecchio'',c'e'poco da dire,la verita'e' verita',che se capisco bene non ci pensa neanche a mollare la moglie...in poche parole torna single non per vivere con l'altro,ma fargli da amante.
> Si vede che abbiamo fascino sulle donne''giovani''amico...e quello???ehhhhh dopo da bravo diavolo le scrivo''auguri quando dovrai fargli da badante''pensa Buscopann,lei ne avra'circa 50 e lui oltre 65....bella coppia....


torna single per essere coerente con se stessa e onesta finalmente con l 'uomo che ha sposato. Due aggettivi che tu( e anvh'io ai tempi) non cvonosci......tanto di cappello a donne cosi che scielgono di prendere una decisione indipendentemente da quello che fará l'amante


----------



## lothar57 (26 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> torna single per essere coerente con se stessa e onesta finalmente con l 'uomo che ha sposato. Due aggettivi che tu( e anvh'io ai tempi) non cvonosci......tanto di cappello a donne cosi che scielgono di prendere una decisione indipendentemente da quello che fará l'amante


ma infatti grande rispetto e ammirazione per lei,donna con palle e determinazione,pero'Farfalla a noi due dell'amante fregava e frega un bel niente,lei e'innamorata persa invece
Quindi scelta ovvia,pero' mi metto anche nei panni del marito,poveretto,bel inferno diventa...ti immagini?stesso tetto,ma lei entra ed esce,e lui,sa perfettamente cosa va a fare.


----------



## Buscopann (26 Novembre 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> Busco...
> .....tua sorella..............
> vuoi dire che passati i 45 si è da geriatria?  ld:      .....te possìno...


Secondo me no...Ma sentendo certi discorsi qualche dubbio mi viene :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Eh?
> 
> Buscopann


Credimi è meglio non tradurre, perchè se lo facessi, sarebbe una lettera abbastanza lunga di epiteti vari. 
Sai alcune volte nei vari dialetti ci sono espressioni che hanno molte traduzioni, e spesso queste traduzioni, se tradotte  sono poco civili.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Chiederemo all'Admin di aprire la geriatria del forum. Con questi post tu e Lothar ritenetevi già iscritti. Tutti gli altri utenti vi omaggeranno di un apparecchio per misurarsi la pressione con audiosveglia incorporata e di un pappagallo firmato da Dolce e Gabbana
> 
> Buscopann


Se cerchi soci, o rappresentanti fammelo sapere


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> Busco...
> .....tua sorella..............
> vuoi dire che passati i 45 si è da geriatria?  ld:      .....te possìno...


Passati i 45...inizia la divozione a santamenopausa...no?


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Passati i 45...inizia la divozione a santamenopausa...no?


 meglio la meno/andro..... che nascere critini 
Aò conte non c'è allusione a te, ma la battuta mi piaceva e non me la sono lasciata scappare.


----------



## Irene (26 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Passati i 45...inizia la divozione a santamenopausa...no?


...parla per te....


----------



## MK (26 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Passati i 45...inizia la divozione a santamenopausa...no?


No. Il calo negli uomini invece inizia molto prima


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> No. Il calo negli uomini invece inizia molto prima


Ma casso io attendo con ansia quel calo...
Sarebbe una liberazione per me...non dipendere più dal thefigapower!
Lei viene lì...e dice tanto non te la do...
E io ma chi se ne frega? Non mi interessa più.
Vedi come si mette mia cara...eheheheheheeh


----------



## MK (26 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma casso io attendo con ansia quel calo...
> Sarebbe una liberazione per me...non dipendere più dal thefigapower!
> Lei viene lì...e dice tanto non te la do...
> E io ma chi se ne frega? Non mi interessa più.
> Vedi come si mette mia cara...eheheheheheeh



E sarà il momento che potrai dedicare tutte le tue energie alla musica, invece di disperderle nelle botte di vita 
Comunque si sa che una donna a 40 anni è all'apice della sua attività sessuale, un uomo invece ci arriva a 20 anni. E poi cala.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E sarà il momento che potrai dedicare tutte le tue energie alla musica, invece di disperderle nelle botte di vita
> Comunque si sa che una donna a 40 anni è all'apice della sua attività sessuale, un uomo invece ci arriva a 20 anni. E poi cala.


E' vero..però una donna 20 ha parecchio tempo da dedicare al tempo. Una donna a 40 solo i ritagli di tempo


----------



## MK (26 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' vero..però una donna 20 ha parecchio tempo da dedicare al tempo. Una donna a 40 solo i ritagli di tempo


Vero, delle volte nemmeno i ritagli


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E sarà il momento che potrai dedicare tutte le tue energie alla musica, invece di disperderle nelle botte di vita
> Comunque si sa che una donna a 40 anni è all'apice della sua attività sessuale, un uomo invece ci arriva a 20 anni. E poi cala.


Mi dispiace...ma sento che se lui fa cheo...
Non avrò neanche più stimoli sensuali per suonare no?
Che cosa credi mi capiti quando suono una cosa così?
[video=youtube;rFgr1tpf9bs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFgr1tpf9bs[/video]

Tu hai la più pallida idea di cosa comporta sentirsi dentro sta roba qua?
Già dal primo attacco...te lo senti come una serpe nella schiena...e se non ti tira...
Farai solo una sonata moscia...
A proposito di donne...
Uhm...la sonata in si minore di Liszt più sensuale che io conosca...uhm...quella della marta argherich!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E sarà il momento che potrai dedicare tutte le tue energie alla musica, invece di disperderle nelle botte di vita
> Comunque si sa che una donna a 40 anni è all'apice della sua attività sessuale, un uomo invece ci arriva a 20 anni. E poi cala.


Mi dispiace...ma sento che se lui fa cheo...
Non avrò neanche più stimoli sensuali per suonare no?
Che cosa credi mi capiti quando suono una cosa così?
[video=youtube;rFgr1tpf9bs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFgr1tpf9bs[/video]

Tu hai la più pallida idea di cosa comporta sentirsi dentro sta roba qua?
Già dal primo attacco...te lo senti come una serpe nella schiena...e se non ti tira...
Farai solo una sonata moscia...
A proposito di donne...
Uhm...la sonata in si minore di Liszt più sensuale che io conosca...uhm...quella della marta argherich!


----------



## MK (26 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Già dal primo attacco...*te lo senti come una serpe nella schiena*...e se non ti tira...
> Farai solo una sonata moscia...
> A proposito di donne...
> Uhm...la sonata in si minore di Liszt più sensuale che io conosca...uhm...quella della marta argherich!


La serpe nella schiena è la Kundalini, vedi che stai evolvendo


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma infatti grande rispetto e ammirazione per lei,donna con palle e determinazione,pero'Farfalla a noi due dell'amante fregava e frega un bel niente,lei e'innamorata persa invece
> Quindi scelta ovvia,pero' mi metto anche nei panni del marito,poveretto,bel inferno diventa...ti immagini?stesso tetto,ma lei entra ed esce,e lui,sa perfettamente cosa va a fare.


intanto ame del mioamante mene fregava eccome altrimenti non avrei fatto e faccio tuto quello che sto facendo proprio ora che non suamo piu amanti. Ma questo non conta. Parlavo dei sentimenti che non prova per suo marito e quindi giustamente lo lascia libero. Se poi inizierá una storia con l'amante sarà un'altra storia....è stata onesta con suo marito....


----------



## stellanuova (30 Novembre 2011)

Vi leggo sempre e mi siete molto cari perchè le vostre opinioni mi hanno sostenuto e fatto capire che esistono lati oscuri anche in persone che pensavamo di conoscere completamente, vivendo loro accanto da una vita.
Nostro figlio è adulto e indipendente, vive ormai con la sua morosa e sono molto felice per loro. 
Siamo rimasti noi due, io e mio marito, con tutto quello che sapete, quindi ...... ho preso una decisione e mi sono trasferita a casa di un'amica, una sorella per me, che me l'ha affidata da tempo per le piante da innaffiare, posta ecc. essendo lei in trasferta all'estero per lavoro. 
"Noi" abbiamo parlato molto ma mi sento in una fase in cui non gli credo piu' e preferisco stare sola e lasciarlo solo.
 Sono rincasata ora dopo una cena con amiche, voglio essere serena, IO ne ho bisogno e lui non me la da' più questa serenità.
Non è una fuga, è un periodo di riflessione sul nostro rapporto. 
 La domanda che mi pongo è : ma anche lui rifletterà ?
Ai posteri la risposta ........ 
Lui non mi manca e questo non l'avrei mai detto prima di essere qui sola.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Vi leggo sempre e mi siete molto cari perchè le vostre opinioni mi hanno sostenuto e fatto capire che esistono lati oscuri anche in persone che pensavamo di conoscere completamente, vivendo loro accanto da una vita.
> Nostro figlio è adulto e indipendente, vive ormai con la sua morosa e sono molto felice per loro.
> Siamo rimasti noi due, io e mio marito, con tutto quello che sapete, quindi ...... ho preso una decisione e mi sono trasferita a casa di un'amica, una sorella per me, che me l'ha affidata da tempo per le piante da innaffiare, posta ecc. essendo lei in trasferta all'estero per lavoro.
> "Noi" abbiamo parlato molto ma mi sento in una fase in cui non gli credo piu' e preferisco stare sola e lasciarlo solo.
> ...


Un abbraccio grandissimo.....
Fantastico con la mente e dico che, quando si è soli si ha la facoltà di poter riflettere, ed in questi casi bisognerebbe davvero aprirsi sul serio. ( non voglio dire che se si rimane assieme questo non si faccia) ma da separati credo subentrino altre maniere e modi per poter prendere visione dei fatti e della vita.
Sarebbe bello che tuo marito riuscisse a capire se stesso e che, dopo riflessioni, se capisse che la sua vita è anche la tua vita, cominciasse a corteggiarti per come si deve, e che capisse anche che la decisione qualsiasi cosa lui facesse dipenderebbe esclusivamente da te.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Vi leggo sempre e mi siete molto cari perchè le vostre opinioni mi hanno sostenuto e fatto capire che esistono lati oscuri anche in persone che pensavamo di conoscere completamente, vivendo loro accanto da una vita.
> Nostro figlio è adulto e indipendente, vive ormai con la sua morosa e sono molto felice per loro.
> Siamo rimasti noi due, io e mio marito, con tutto quello che sapete, quindi ...... ho preso una decisione e mi sono trasferita a casa di un'amica, una sorella per me, che me l'ha affidata da tempo per le piante da innaffiare, posta ecc. essendo lei in trasferta all'estero per lavoro.
> "Noi" abbiamo parlato molto ma mi sento in una fase in cui non gli credo piu' e preferisco stare sola e lasciarlo solo.
> ...


Brava!
Alla fine hai usato il metodo Sole!
Metodo in cui io credo e che ho anch'io adottato.


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2011)

*Sei il mio idolo da oggi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



stellanuova ha detto:


> Vi leggo sempre e mi siete molto cari perchè le vostre opinioni mi hanno sostenuto e fatto capire che esistono lati oscuri anche in persone che pensavamo di conoscere completamente, vivendo loro accanto da una vita.
> Nostro figlio è adulto e indipendente, vive ormai con la sua morosa e sono molto felice per loro.
> Siamo rimasti noi due, io e mio marito, con tutto quello che sapete, quindi ...... ho preso una decisione e mi sono trasferita a casa di un'amica, una sorella per me, che me l'ha affidata da tempo per le piante da innaffiare, posta ecc. essendo lei in trasferta all'estero per lavoro.
> "Noi" abbiamo parlato molto ma mi sento in una fase in cui non gli credo piu' e preferisco stare sola e lasciarlo solo.
> ...


Sei una gran stella luminosa!
Che lui rifletta a noi non interessa tanto ;-),che si accontenti dei suoi capricci da bambino infante.
La tua serenita' è cio' che di piu' prezioso ci sia.
Sai Stella ti ammiro tanto perche' hai preso il diavolo per le corna e, le persone con carattere mi sono particolarmente simpatiche,gia' prima mi piacevi,pensa ora...
Talvolta in questi giorni a venire ti potrai sentire sola,capita anche alle persone che non sono mai state sposate,ma è una condizione mentale e fisica.
Riempi la tua vita con sport,natura,gente nuova,amici e amiche di sempre,vai ai mercatini di Natale (anche da sola se nessuno ha tempo di venire con te),vai a mangiare una pizza con il tuo bambino;insomma vivi ,a testa alta vivi!!!

Ti stimo e, ricorda cosa diceva Virgilio " La fortuna aiuta gli audaci "
Dalle mie parti :  " chi non risica non rosica "




ciao blu


----------



## Ultimo (30 Novembre 2011)

Chi da risposte, è pregato di specificare se le sue risposte siano da esperienza AVUTA.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Vi leggo sempre e mi siete molto cari perchè le vostre opinioni mi hanno sostenuto e fatto capire che esistono lati oscuri anche in persone che pensavamo di conoscere completamente, vivendo loro accanto da una vita.
> Nostro figlio è adulto e indipendente, vive ormai con la sua morosa e sono molto felice per loro.
> Siamo rimasti noi due, io e mio marito, con tutto quello che sapete, quindi ...... ho preso una decisione e mi sono trasferita a casa di un'amica, una sorella per me, che me l'ha affidata da tempo per le piante da innaffiare, posta ecc. essendo lei in trasferta all'estero per lavoro.
> "Noi" abbiamo parlato molto ma mi sento in una fase in cui non gli credo piu' e preferisco stare sola e lasciarlo solo.
> ...


Ti abbraccio forte. Non so perchè ma sapevo che saresti arrivata a questa soluzione. Che lui rifletta o no, forse non è così importante. L'importante è che tu ritrovi la tua serenità e capisci che puoi vivere anche senza di lui (cosa di cui io non avevo dubbi).
Un giorno magari, lui capirà i suoi sbagli e deciderà di riconquistarti, a quel punto sarai abbastanza forte e serena da capire se lui è sincero e se ne varrà al pena..In bocca al lupo per tutto!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti abbraccio forte. Non so perchè ma sapevo che saresti arrivata a questa soluzione. Che lui rifletta o no, forse non è così importante. L'importante è che tu ritrovi la tua serenità e capisci che puoi vivere anche senza di lui (cosa di cui io non avevo dubbi).
> Un giorno magari, lui capirà i suoi sbagli e deciderà di riconquistarti, a quel punto sarai abbastanza forte e serena da capire se lui è sincero e se ne varrà al pena..In bocca al lupo per tutto!


Del resto avendo il figlio grande ella può no?
Ciao Farfallastra del Lambro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Del resto avendo il figlio grande ella può no?
> Ciao Farfallastra del Lambro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sinceramente avrei auspicato questa soluzione anche in presenza di figli........

Ciao scemo


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2011)

Convinciti che lui non tornera' e che sta bene cosi',anzi meglio.
Tutto sara' piu' bello se ti metti davanti il peggio che non vorresti.


Ma nel tuo profondo se vedi  la fiamma chiamata speranza accesa,non spegnerla del tutto è una luce bella  ;-)






ciao blu


----------



## lothar57 (30 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Vi leggo sempre e mi siete molto cari perchè le vostre opinioni mi hanno sostenuto e fatto capire che esistono lati oscuri anche in persone che pensavamo di conoscere completamente, vivendo loro accanto da una vita.
> Nostro figlio è adulto e indipendente, vive ormai con la sua morosa e sono molto felice per loro.
> Siamo rimasti noi due, io e mio marito, con tutto quello che sapete, quindi ...... ho preso una decisione e mi sono trasferita a casa di un'amica, una sorella per me, che me l'ha affidata da tempo per le piante da innaffiare, posta ecc. essendo lei in trasferta all'estero per lavoro.
> "Noi" abbiamo parlato molto ma mi sento in una fase in cui non gli credo piu' e preferisco stare sola e lasciarlo solo.
> ...


Ciao Stella ma cosa mi combini??via di casa addirittura....ma perche'scusa?
Se non ricordo male tuo marito e'da poco in pensione,e in procinto di aprire una nuova attivita',almeno quel giorno di settembre me lo dicesti..poveretto si trova a fare tutt'altra cosa dopo tanti anni di lavoro,e tu lo pianti cosi'??a cosa sono serviti 25anni di matrimonio per chiudere alla prima difficolta'????
confesso che se quel giorno qualcuno mi avesse detto che sarebbe finita cosi',mi sare messo a ridere...figurati..e invece.
Fai grandissimo errore,vivrete malissimo....poi i miei recapiti li hai,siamo a 20km,parliamone..daiiiiiii


----------



## Simy (30 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Stella ma cosa mi combini??via di casa addirittura....ma *perche'scusa?
> *Se non ricordo male tuo marito e'da poco in pensione,e in procinto di aprire una nuova attivita',almeno quel giorno di settembre me lo dicesti..*poveretto si trova a fare tutt'altra cosa dopo tanti anni di lavoro,*e tu lo pianti cosi'??a cosa sono serviti 25anni di matrimonio *per chiudere alla prima difficolta'*????
> confesso che se quel giorno qualcuno mi avesse detto che sarebbe finita cosi',mi sare messo a ridere...figurati..e invece.
> *Fai grandissimo errore,vivrete malissimo*....poi i miei recapiti li hai,siamo a 20km,parliamone..daiiiiiii


ma ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi???????


----------



## Diletta (30 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Vi leggo sempre e mi siete molto cari perchè le vostre opinioni mi hanno sostenuto e fatto capire che esistono lati oscuri anche in persone che pensavamo di conoscere completamente, vivendo loro accanto da una vita.
> Nostro figlio è adulto e indipendente, vive ormai con la sua morosa e sono molto felice per loro.
> Siamo rimasti noi due, io e mio marito, con tutto quello che sapete, quindi ...... ho preso una decisione e mi sono trasferita a casa di un'amica, una sorella per me, che me l'ha affidata da tempo per le piante da innaffiare, posta ecc. essendo lei in trasferta all'estero per lavoro.
> "Noi" abbiamo parlato molto ma mi sento in una fase in cui non gli credo piu' e preferisco stare sola e lasciarlo solo.
> ...



Carissima,
comprendo pienamente la tua decisione. Anch'io, spesso ci ho pensato vedendola come una prova per la coppia.
Non è da intendersi come una chiusura, infatti parli di un periodo di riflessione sul vostro rapporto, e la condivido.
Io ho tenuto duro, ma talvolta penso che forse sarebbe stato utile anche per noi, e soprattutto per lui.
Il peso della solitudine, la mancanza di quella bella atmosfera familiare che si respira dentro casa gli avrebbero fatto capire quello che stava per perdere per una emerita cazzata.
Da quanti giorni è che sei in quella casa? 
Il fatto che lui non ti manca forse dipende dal senso di novità e di rinnovata libertà che penso si avverta in una situazione come la tua, come se tu provassi una sorta di euforia data dal cambiamento, ma se così è dovrebbe durare poco.
Al contrario, se continua a non mancarti....brutto segno per lui che ti perderà.   
Comunque brava: la serenità è tutto nella vita e tutti quanti ne hanno pieno diritto.
Fatti risentire per gli sviluppi e, nel frattempo, goditi la libertà!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Stella ma cosa mi combini??via di casa addirittura....ma perche'scusa?
> Se non ricordo male tuo marito e'da poco in pensione,e in procinto di aprire una nuova attivita',almeno quel giorno di settembre me lo dicesti..poveretto si trova a fare tutt'altra cosa dopo tanti anni di lavoro,e tu lo pianti cosi'??a cosa sono serviti 25anni di matrimonio per chiudere alla prima difficolta'????
> confesso che se quel giorno qualcuno mi avesse detto che sarebbe finita cosi',mi sare messo a ridere...figurati..e invece.
> Fai grandissimo errore,vivrete malissimo....poi i miei recapiti li hai,siamo a 20km,parliamone..daiiiiiii



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA...amico mio ho una visione...tu che mi evochi a casa tua...
e ti trovo là in un mare di sporcizia...con le scatolette...per terra...la barba lunga...mezzo avvinazzato...che mi fai sob...sob...sob....mia moglie mi ha beccato il cellulare segreto...si è fatta un uomo ad ogni sms che ha letto...e poi mi ha lasciato qua solo a meditare....ocio amico mio...
Visto? La conosci no stellanuova...ti sembra una tipa da prendere per il culo eh?
Piuttosto va a trovare suo marito...no?
E chiedigli come si sta senza moglie? Non vorrei mai che capitasse anche a me questa disgrazia...

Lothar...girela come vuoi...
Le donne hanno molte più risorse di noi uomini...nel rimettersi in piedi...

Faccio esempio: le vedove...
Guarda come si riducono i vedovi...
Le vedove invece...tra casa, nipoti...qui e là...se la barcameno meglio...

Lothar tu che faresti senza la tigre della malesia?

Pensaci!


----------



## lothar57 (30 Novembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi???????


non ti rendi conto tu,e d'altronde mica hai 54anni e sei sposata da 25........se no scriveresti la stessa cosa,d'alreonde lo stesso Claudio,in maniera piu'soft sostiene la mia idea


----------



## JON (30 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Vi leggo sempre e mi siete molto cari perchè le vostre opinioni mi hanno sostenuto e fatto capire che esistono lati oscuri anche in persone che pensavamo di conoscere completamente, vivendo loro accanto da una vita.
> Nostro figlio è adulto e indipendente, vive ormai con la sua morosa e sono molto felice per loro.
> Siamo rimasti noi due, io e mio marito, con tutto quello che sapete, quindi ...... ho preso una decisione e mi sono trasferita a casa di un'amica, una sorella per me, che me l'ha affidata da tempo per le piante da innaffiare, posta ecc. essendo lei in trasferta all'estero per lavoro.
> "Noi" abbiamo parlato molto ma mi sento in una fase in cui non gli credo piu' e preferisco stare sola e lasciarlo solo.
> ...


Non è detto che colga questo momento per riflettere e i dubbi che nutri a riguardo sembrano più un brutto sentore.

Vista la vita parallela che ha imbastito, se non fosse in grado di tornare sui suoi passi, potrebbe vivere questo momento diversamente da come ti aspetti. A differenza tua lui ha i suoi bei "diversivi".


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi???????


Perche' lui prende alla lettera il termine "contratto" quando dice di aver contratto matrimonio....

ahahahahahahah

minchia che vette di squallore sublime raggiunge quell'omino li'...

ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Carissima,
> comprendo pienamente la tua decisione. Anch'io, spesso ci ho pensato vedendola come una prova per la coppia.
> Non è da intendersi come una chiusura, infatti parli di un periodo di riflessione sul vostro rapporto, e la condivido.
> Io ho tenuto duro, ma talvolta penso che forse sarebbe stato utile anche per noi, e soprattutto per lui.
> ...


Il cassetto dei calzini che si svuota...


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Vi leggo sempre e mi siete molto cari perchè le vostre opinioni mi hanno sostenuto e fatto capire che esistono lati oscuri anche in persone che pensavamo di conoscere completamente, vivendo loro accanto da una vita.
> Nostro figlio è adulto e indipendente, vive ormai con la sua morosa e sono molto felice per loro.
> Siamo rimasti noi due, io e mio marito, con tutto quello che sapete, quindi ...... ho preso una decisione e mi sono trasferita a casa di un'amica, una sorella per me, che me l'ha affidata da tempo per le piante da innaffiare, posta ecc. essendo lei in trasferta all'estero per lavoro.
> "Noi" abbiamo parlato molto ma mi sento in una fase in cui non gli credo piu' e preferisco stare sola e lasciarlo solo.
> ...


90 minuti di applausi per una donna con le palle...

fagli cagare sangue...

ahahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (30 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA...amico mio ho una visione...tu che mi evochi a casa tua...
> e ti trovo là in un mare di sporcizia...con le scatolette...per terra...la barba lunga...mezzo avvinazzato...che mi fai sob...sob...sob....mia moglie mi ha beccato il cellulare segreto...si è fatta un uomo ad ogni sms che ha letto...e poi mi ha lasciato qua solo a meditare....ocio amico mio...
> Visto? La conosci no stellanuova...ti sembra una tipa da prendere per il culo eh?
> Piuttosto va a trovare suo marito...no?
> ...


Mi sto toccando....perche'potrebbe succedere.

sarei finito...se tu avessi visto cosa mangiavo a luglio da solo...roba che il cane abbaia e morde se lo metti nella ciotola...da solo non so fare niente,neanche la spesa.
Infatti vuoi perche'Stella l'ho conosciuta e parlato 2ore,vuoi perche'coetanei lei e il marito,insomma tante similitudini..questo fatto mi rattrista
Le donne da sole alle volte stanno meglio di prima.l'uomo e'finito...ricordo mio padre i primi tempi da vedovo,sa uomo vivace e sempre attivo si era spento.
Pero'Conte diciamocelo..Stella e'integralista,perche'piantare tutto per 1 scopata1 in 30 anni...non e'eccessivo.???

L'altra mi sta rompendo e se non cambia nel giro di 2 gg..fine..cosi'mi metto buono per 1 po'


----------



## Nocciola (30 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non ti rendi conto tu,e d'altronde mica hai 54anni e sei sposata da 25........se no scriveresti la stessa cosa,d'alreonde lo stesso Claudio,in maniera piu'soft sostiene la mia idea


Sono sposata da 16 e sto con mio marito da 26 anni. E penso anch'io che abbia fatto la cosa giusta. Se suo  marito aveva così bisogno di lei forse doveva evitare di trombare in giro....
Ma tu veramente non ti rileggi? Sembra che lui sia un santo e lei una pazza visionaria........


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2011)

JON ha detto:


> Non è detto che colga questo momento per riflettere e i dubbi che nutri a riguardo sembrano più un brutto sentore.
> 
> Vista la vita parallela che ha imbastito, se non fosse in grado di tornare sui suoi passi, potrebbe vivere questo momento diversamente da come ti aspetti. A differenza tua lui ha i suoi bei "diversivi".





Se cosi' fosse non hai perso veramente un cazzo!



Ciao blu


----------



## Simy (30 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non ti rendi conto tu,e d'altronde mica hai 54anni e sei sposata da 25........se no scriveresti la stessa cosa,d'alreonde lo stesso Claudio,in maniera piu'soft sostiene la mia idea


non è che perchè uno è sposato da 25 anni deve perdonare tutto al partner! mi dispiace lothar ma io sostengo la scenta di stellanuova! 
se ha bisogno di tempo e dei suoi spazi per riflettere ha fatto bene.....


----------



## Nocciola (30 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se cosi' fosse non hai perso veramente un cazzo!
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao blu


Quoto


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi sto toccando....perche'potrebbe succedere.
> 
> sarei finito...se tu avessi visto cosa mangiavo a luglio da solo...roba che il cane abbaia e morde se lo metti nella ciotola...da solo non so fare niente,neanche la spesa.
> Infatti vuoi perche'Stella l'ho conosciuta e parlato 2ore,vuoi perche'coetanei lei e il marito,insomma tante similitudini..questo fatto mi rattrista
> ...


Sei la vergogna del genere maschile...


----------



## Simy (30 Novembre 2011)

exStermy ha detto:


> Perche' lui prende alla lettera il termine "contratto" quando dice di aver contratto matrimonio....
> 
> ahahahahahahah
> 
> ...


io non ho parole! 

ciao Stermy


----------



## Simy (30 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono sposata da 16 e sto con mio marito da 26 anni. E penso anch'io che abbia fatto la cosa giusta. Se suo marito aveva così bisogno di lei forse doveva evitare di trombare in giro....
> Ma tu veramente non ti rileggi? Sembra che lui sia un santo e lei una pazza visionaria........


Straquoto! :up:


----------



## Diletta (30 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi sto toccando....perche'potrebbe succedere.
> 
> sarei finito...se tu avessi visto cosa mangiavo a luglio da solo...roba che il cane abbaia e morde se lo metti nella ciotola...da solo non so fare niente,neanche la spesa.
> Infatti vuoi perche'Stella l'ho conosciuta e parlato 2ore,vuoi perche'coetanei lei e il marito,insomma tante similitudini..questo fatto mi rattrista
> ...





...Ecco, bravo Lothar, da buon esperto hai già capito che non è più aria....l'altra incomincia a rompere, a volere di più, ad essere appiccicosa...vero?
Noi tutte siamo così, prima o poi, perché siamo donne, quindi dalle la via prima che ti rovini, ma questo lo sai meglio di me.
Il tuo giochino sta per finire, ancora una volta.
Anch'io ti sto evocando: saresti fregato...come non sai fare neanche la spesa?
Però ti restano le colf, se hai un buon portafoglio.
Io mi sento che ti sta per beccare...


----------



## JON (30 Novembre 2011)

exStermy ha detto:


> Sei la vergogna del genere maschile...


Invidia eh!? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...Ecco, bravo Lothar, da buon esperto hai già capito che non è più aria....l'altra incomincia a rompere, a volere di più, ad essere appiccicosa...vero?
> *Noi tutte siamo così, prima o poi, perché siamo donne*, quindi dalle la via prima che ti rovini, ma questo lo sai meglio di me.
> Il tuo giochino sta per finire, ancora una volta.
> Anch'io ti sto evocando: saresti fregato...come non sai fare neanche la spesa?
> ...


Non tutte, stai generalizzando esattamente come quando generalizzi sugli uomini


----------



## MK (30 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ...se tu avessi visto cosa mangiavo a luglio da solo...roba che il cane abbaia e morde se lo metti nella ciotola...da solo non so fare niente,neanche la spesa.


Si impara tranquillo. Poi i soldi li hai potresti sempre assumere una badante


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...
> Però ti restano le colf, se hai un buon portafoglio.
> ...


Ovviamant'......

comunque meglio se Ucraine o Brasiliane col culo a mandolino...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (30 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Si impara tranquillo. Poi i soldi li hai potresti sempre assumere una badante


:up:


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2011)

JON ha detto:


> Invidia eh!? :mrgreen:


e certo....

ahahahahahah


----------



## JON (30 Novembre 2011)

exStermy ha detto:


> e certo....
> 
> ahahahahahah


Chill è omme che capisc e cunosc.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (30 Novembre 2011)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ovviamant'......
> 
> comunque meglio se Ucraine o Brasiliane col culo a mandolino...
> 
> ahahahahah



...e allora, comunque vada, casca sempre in piedi.
Non è giusto però !!!


----------



## La Bannata (30 Novembre 2011)

JON ha detto:


> Chill è omme che capisc e cunosc.... :mrgreen:


Pure tu dell'Alto SUD?


----------



## Diletta (30 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non tutte, stai generalizzando esattamente come quando generalizzi sugli uomini



...dai Farfalla, passamela questa.
Siamo un po' così noi !


----------



## Nocciola (30 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e allora, comunque vada, casca sempre in piedi.
> Non è giusto però !!!


Bè insomma in piedi ma con molti soldini in meno. Argomento che mi sembra gli stia molto a cuore....


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e allora, comunque vada, casca sempre in piedi.
> Non è giusto però !!!


Per me casca dalla padella nella brace altro che in piedi...

brrrrrrrrr....

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2011)

*Lothar*

Tranquillo se dovesse succedere evocami...
Ho quella giusta per te....bravissima....
Mi ringrazierai...
Insomma se la paghi bene...
Tu non temere...
Si vero tu puoi salvarti in corner!


----------



## Minerva (30 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Vi leggo sempre e mi siete molto cari perchè le vostre opinioni mi hanno sostenuto e fatto capire che esistono lati oscuri anche in persone che pensavamo di conoscere completamente, vivendo loro accanto da una vita.
> Nostro figlio è adulto e indipendente, vive ormai con la sua morosa e sono molto felice per loro.
> Siamo rimasti noi due, io e mio marito, con tutto quello che sapete, quindi ...... ho preso una decisione e mi sono trasferita a casa di un'amica, una sorella per me, che me l'ha affidata da tempo per le piante da innaffiare, posta ecc. essendo lei in trasferta all'estero per lavoro.
> "Noi" abbiamo parlato molto ma mi sento in una fase in cui non gli credo piu' e preferisco stare sola e lasciarlo solo.
> ...


 mancherai di più tu a lui perché è meno maturo e consapevole di ciò che veramente vuole.
ma questa lontanza glielo farà capire; intanto tu coccolati un po' che te lo meriti


----------



## lunaiena (30 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Vi leggo sempre e mi siete molto cari perchè le vostre opinioni mi hanno sostenuto e fatto capire che esistono lati oscuri anche in persone che pensavamo di conoscere completamente, vivendo loro accanto da una vita.
> Nostro figlio è adulto e indipendente, vive ormai con la sua morosa e sono molto felice per loro.
> Siamo rimasti noi due, io e mio marito, con tutto quello che sapete, quindi ...... ho preso una decisione e mi sono trasferita a casa di un'amica, una sorella per me, che me l'ha affidata da tempo per le piante da innaffiare, posta ecc. essendo lei in trasferta all'estero per lavoro.
> "Noi" abbiamo parlato molto ma mi sento in una fase in cui non gli credo piu' e preferisco stare sola e lasciarlo solo.
> ...




Alla tua domanda posso risponderti con una citazione:

Accadono cose che sono come domande.
Passa un minuto, oppure anni, e poi la vita risponde.

Alessandro Baricco, Castelli di Rabbia


----------



## lothar57 (30 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tranquillo se dovesse succedere evocami...
> Ho quella giusta per te....bravissima....
> Mi ringrazierai...
> Insomma se la paghi bene...
> ...


mi sono rotto le palle dei gufi,degli invidiosi,dei mai goduti,dei traditi,Conte scusa,ma tra tasse che sto andando a pagare,soldi cacciati nel gabinetto in pratica,e la notizia che la Merkel starebbe ristampando marchi,non sono di buon umore.
In piu' venire qua'e leggere tutte ste critiche....ahhahahahha...poverelli maestri e maestre piangenti,,io vado per la mia strada come sempre se l'''altra''mi manda al diavolo,o lo faro'io,sara'solo nostra decisione,con tutto il rispetto per Stella & c....
at salut...Monti mi chiama,,,ciao eurini state per cambiare padrone,,,,sigh sigh


----------



## Simy (30 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi sono rotto le palle dei gufi,degli invidiosi,dei mai goduti,dei traditi,Conte scusa,ma tra tasse che sto andando a pagare,soldi cacciati nel gabinetto in pratica,e la notizia che la Merkel starebbe ristampando marchi,non sono di buon umore.
> In piu' venire qua'e leggere tutte ste critiche....ahhahahahha...poverelli maestri e maestre piangenti,,io vado per la mia strada come sempre se l'''altra''mi manda al diavolo,o lo faro'io,sara'solo nostra decisione,con tutto il rispetto per Stella & c....
> at salut...Monti mi chiama,,,ciao eurini state per cambiare padrone,,,,sigh sigh


Ma scusa ma possibile che devi prendere ogni cosa come un attacco personale nei tuoi confronti?
non è che uno deve per forza essere d'accordo col tuo modo di vedere le cose! o non si possono più esprimere le opinioni? nessuno ti sta criticando, gufando e invidiando...ma perdonami dire che Stella ha sbagliato e che lui è un poveretto mi pare davvero fuori luogo!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tranquillo se dovesse succedere evocami...
> Ho quella giusta per te....bravissima....
> Mi ringrazierai...
> Insomma se la paghi bene...
> ...


auahahhahahahhahaha scemoooooo madò ero serissimo prima, ma tu conte mi farai morire!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non ti rendi conto tu,e d'altronde mica hai 54anni e sei sposata da 25........se no scriveresti la stessa cosa,d'alreonde lo stesso Claudio,in maniera piu'soft sostiene la mia idea


Uhm sono stato soft, non per quello che tu pensi lothar, ma perchè mi sono sentito accanto a stellanuova, ho provato ad immaginarmi in lei, la sua sofferenza la sua decisione da prendere, e tutti quei momenti che ha dovuto affrontare nel parlare a suo marito e dirgli che si allontanava, a lei a casa sua che fa le valigie ... bhe ho iniziato il discorso chiamato soft dicendo "voglio fantasticare" ed ho scritto quelle parole perchè mi fa male pensare a quello che sopra ho appena scritto, perchè mi sento accanto a stellanuova ed alla sua, per me giusta decisione, e fantasticavo dicendo che magari suo marito ora ha la possibilità di scrollarsi e capire la dura realtà di quello che ha combinato, e conosciamo tutti gli anni di matrimonio che hanno stellanuova e suo marito no? quindi immaginiamo tutti cosa ci può essere dietro quella forza che l'ha convinta a prendersi del tempo lontano da lui, e quindi cercavo anche di starle vicino con quelle parole scritte.

Che cosa sarà il futuro si saprà nel futuro, io per conto mio nel presente cerco di essere vicino a stellanuova.


----------



## free (30 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi sono rotto le palle dei gufi,degli invidiosi,dei mai goduti,dei traditi,Conte scusa,ma tra tasse che sto andando a pagare,soldi cacciati nel gabinetto in pratica,e la notizia che la Merkel starebbe ristampando marchi,non sono di buon umore.
> In piu' venire qua'e leggere tutte ste critiche....ahhahahahha...poverelli maestri e maestre piangenti,,io vado per la mia strada come sempre se l'''altra''mi manda al diavolo,o lo faro'io,sara'solo nostra decisione,con tutto il rispetto per Stella & c....
> at salut...Monti mi chiama,,,ciao eurini state per cambiare padrone,,,,sigh sigh


io un po' Lothar lo capisco... riuscire conquistare una persona che ha risvegliato il nostro interesse è una sensazione esaltante, sembra di avere il mondo in mano. Mi ricordo anni fa, avevo confessato a un mio amico una cotta per un tizio, lui mi aveva detto qualcosa tipo: che problema c'è? tu potrai prenderti tutti gli uomini che vorrai! Al di là dell'evidente esagerazione, questa frase mi è poi tornata in mente diverse volte, quando capivo che mi sarebbe bastato un piccolo passo per conquistare una persona; anche con il mio ex compagno è stato così (con la differenza che con lui mi ci sono messa!), e pensavo all'inizio di non essere assolutamente il suo tipo!
Ed io sono una donna, immagino cosa possa voler dire per un uomo, di più di 50 anni per giunta!
Però penso che quando si ha famiglia sia meglio tirarsi indietro, ci sono cose più importanti da preservare, dovrebbe bastare la consapevolezza di essere irresistibili, o quello che è!

Detto questo, Stellanuova ha fatto bene ad allontanarsi momentaneamente, è la cosa migliore per riflettere, beata lei che ne ha la possibilità, spesso si rimane "incastrati" nella solita vita e, a mio parere, è più difficile vedere le cose con chiarezza, a cominciare dal fatto di scoprire come si riesce a cavarsela da soli


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi sono rotto le palle dei gufi,degli invidiosi,dei mai goduti,dei traditi,Conte scusa,ma tra tasse che sto andando a pagare,soldi cacciati nel gabinetto in pratica,e la notizia che la Merkel starebbe ristampando marchi,non sono di buon umore.
> In piu' venire qua'e leggere tutte ste critiche....ahhahahahha...poverelli maestri e maestre piangenti,,io vado per la mia strada come sempre se l'''altra''mi manda al diavolo,o lo faro'io,sara'solo nostra decisione,con tutto il rispetto per Stella & c....
> at salut...Monti mi chiama,,,ciao eurini state per cambiare padrone,,,,sigh sigh


AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHA...dai amico mio...vai a trovare Stellanuova...no?
Che ti spiega lei...
Sei su una brutta strada amico mio...
La via della perdizione...
Pentiti pentiti e cambia vita...
[video=youtube;aP6m3YMpTNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP6m3YMpTNE&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw&index=1&feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## lothar57 (30 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHA...dai amico mio...vai a trovare Stellanuova...no?
> Che ti spiega lei...
> Sei su una brutta strada amico mio...
> La via della perdizione...
> ...


si Fra'Diavolo hai ragione,mi pento e mi dolgo dei miei peccati,sopratutto di avere pagato le tasse oggi,e poi sai che faccio..penitenza con il cilicio,vengo al convento di Padre Stefano,e mi faccio confessare...prenotami un camera perche verra' notte...poi venerdi'quando vedro'lei la scarico..e faccio il bravo.......e la..Minetti e'vergine


----------



## stellanuova (30 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Un abbraccio grandissimo.....
> Sarebbe bello che tuo marito riuscisse a capire se stesso......


E' ciò che gli ho augurato prima di uscire dalla nostra casa e trasferirmi in quella della mia amica.
Ricambio l'abbraccio e ti ringrazio di cuore Claudio.


----------



## stellanuova (30 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Brava!
> Alla fine hai usato il metodo Sole!
> Metodo in cui io credo e che ho anch'io adottato.


Sai che ti adoro Conte, tu sei speciale, la tua ironia mi fa stare bene,
quante volte ti ho letto e solo TU mi hai strappato un sorriso 
nei momenti più tristi  ti abbraccio forte


----------



## stellanuova (30 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti abbraccio forte. Non so perchè ma sapevo che saresti arrivata a questa soluzione.
> Un giorno magari, lui capirà i suoi sbagli e deciderà di riconquistarti ......


Sì bella Farfalla, era giunto il momento di staccare la spina. 
Io sono una persona solare e lui ha spento la mia solarità,
ora mi sento più serena.
Ti abbraccio forte anche io


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Sai che ti adoro Conte, tu sei speciale, la tua ironia mi fa stare bene,
> quante volte ti ho letto e solo TU mi hai strappato un sorriso
> nei momenti più tristi  ti abbraccio forte


Grazie ahahahahaah...
Visto Farfalla...tu non hai abbracciato me...
e subito lo ha fatto un'altra al posto tuo...
tiè...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## stellanuova (30 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Stella ma cosa mi combini??via di casa addirittura....ma perche'scusa?
> Se non ricordo male tuo marito e'da poco in pensione,e in procinto di aprire una nuova attivita',almeno quel giorno di settembre me lo dicesti..poveretto si trova a fare tutt'altra cosa dopo tanti anni di lavoro,e tu lo pianti cosi'??a cosa sono serviti 25anni di matrimonio per chiudere alla prima difficolta'????
> confesso che se quel giorno qualcuno mi avesse detto che sarebbe finita cosi',mi sare messo a ridere...figurati..e invece.
> Fai grandissimo errore,vivrete malissimo....poi i miei recapiti li hai,siamo a 20km,parliamone..daiiiiiii


Lothar caro, io ho dedicato 30 anni della mia vita a questo uomo con amore, questo per me è la cosa più importante.
Se vuoi vederla sul piano economico, ci siamo sposati in separazione dei beni. Io ho sempre lavorato e insieme abbiamo costruito tutto ciò che abbiamo, non ci sono mai state disparità economiche, in caso di una ipotetica separazione futura nessuno dei due avrebbe problemi economici. Non è andato in pensione, ha deciso di aprire un'attività perchè era stanco di fare il dipendente, anche se ad alto livello. Lui ha grandi pregi che gli riconosco e la sua nuova attività sarà un successo a prescindere da me. Inoltre sa usare la lavatrice, sa stirare e sa cucinare.
Il problema è un altro, io con un marito che è stanco di mangiare tortellini, lasagne, tagliatelle, il massimo della cucina ! e cerca spaghetti aglio e olio ........ NO non ci sto
Spero che tu capisca la metafora sesso-cibo  
poi te la spiego .........


----------



## lothar57 (30 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Lothar caro, io ho dedicato 30 anni della mia vita a questo uomo con amore, questo per me è la cosa più importante.
> Se vuoi vederla sul piano economico, ci siamo sposati in separazione dei beni. Io ho sempre lavorato e insieme abbiamo costruito tutto ciò che abbiamo, non ci sono mai state disparità economiche, in caso di una ipotetica separazione futura nessuno dei due avrebbe problemi economici. Non è andato in pensione, ha deciso di aprire un'attività perchè era stanco di fare il dipendente, anche se ad alto livello. Lui ha grandi pregi che gli riconosco e la sua nuova attività sarà un successo a prescindere da me. Inoltre sa usare la lavatrice, sa stirare e sa cucinare.
> Il problema è un altro, io con un marito che è stanco di mangiare tortellini, lasagne, tagliatelle, il massimo della cucina ! e cerca spaghetti aglio e olio ........ NO non ci sto
> Spero che tu capisca la metafora sesso-cibo
> ...


----------



## stellanuova (30 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Carissima,
> comprendo pienamente la tua decisione. Anch'io, spesso ci ho pensato vedendola come una prova per la coppia.
> Non è da intendersi come una chiusura, infatti parli di un periodo di riflessione sul vostro rapporto, e la condivido.
> Io ho tenuto duro, ma talvolta penso che forse sarebbe stato utile anche per noi, e soprattutto per lui.
> ...


Diletta cara, sono qua da venerdì scorso, 25 novembre, sto finalmente bene,
mi sento r i g e n e r a t a
troppe energie sprecate, lui è "un vampiro" prende senza dare .......


----------



## stellanuova (30 Novembre 2011)

Grazie BLU ....... si sono forte ....... e sarò forte
perchè mi sono stancata di soffrire
palestra, cinema, teatro,
io MI AMO

Ti abbraccio blu


----------



## lothar57 (30 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Diletta cara, sono qua da venerdì scorso, 25 novembre, sto finalmente bene,
> mi sento r i g e n e r a t a
> troppe energie sprecate, lui è "un vampiro" prende senza dare .......


non giriamoci attorno,non e'da noi bo........ma forse 1 perche'esiste,l'ostacolo,come scrive una grande amica..hai trovato una cosa nuova,e getti via chi  ti ha amato per 30 anni meno 1 giorno..brava Stella...


----------



## stellanuova (30 Novembre 2011)

Simy un grande abbraccio anche a te .......


----------



## lothar57 (30 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Simy un grande abbraccio anche a te .......


maxim 7km da casa tua,e tasta la realta'.....6 donna bella simpatica e in gamba,tuo marito nn e'1 cassonetto herA. ASPETTA volo Bo.teheran..decolla tra 2 ore,,vai..lo chador dovresti averlo e il burqa pure,frega zero se scritto male..forza Di Vaio


----------



## stellanuova (1 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non giriamoci attorno,non e'da noi bo........ma forse 1 perche'esiste,l'ostacolo,come scrive una grande amica..hai trovato una cosa nuova,e getti via chi  ti ha amato per 30 anni meno 1 giorno..brava Stella...


Sei fuori strada Lothar ........ continui a *non capire o a non voler capire
TUA moglie NON sa, IO SO !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

mettitelo nella testa,* io so e questo ha cambiato tutto*

ma sei invornito ? eh la gnocca fa invornire eh, lo so !

Io *non *sono maestrina e non giudico nessuno, TU puoi fare quello che più ti piace, evviva !

Io non getto niente, sto solo valutando che sto MOLTO meglio senza un marito che ha trombato un'altra e forse altre ancora. Quante ???? E la fiducia ? Zero !

Ci ho provato sai a capire...... ma non è nella mia natura accettare tutto, sono buona d'animo ma ho imparato a non essere una cogliona.

Sto bene lontana da lui, ma prorpio tanto, tanto bene.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Sei fuori strada Lothar ........ continui a *non capire o a non voler capire
> TUA moglie NON sa, IO SO !!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> mettitelo nella testa,* io so e questo ha cambiato tutto*
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA...
E quello che mi fa morire è che...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...se domani mattina ti gira l'elica...AHAHAHAHAHA...sai benissimo dove trovarlo...AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...

Lothar ascoltami...
Ma porc...Lothar...io ho conosciuto tua moglie e Stellanuova...
Ehm....LOTHARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR....perdio...

Stellanuova è come dire...dolcissima anche quando si incazza...
Ehm...non oso pensare cosa ti capita...se anche tua moglie diverrà una che sa...

Dai Lothar...è tempo d'avvento...dai fino alla befana basta diavolare...su dai...


----------



## stellanuova (1 Dicembre 2011)

Conte, mi hai dato un la ...... in pausa di riflessione lo vado a trovare ....
il Lothar ...... cosa mi consigli ? Bastone o carota ?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Conte, mi hai dato un la ...... in pausa di riflessione lo vado a trovare ....
> il Lothar ...... cosa mi consigli ? Bastone o carota ?


Ti consiglio persuasione...
Magari da te riesce finalmente a capire cosa prova una donna ( dopo un matrimonio lungo un ergastolo ben inteso) vedere il suo pollastro fare cagate...

Consiglio carota!
Se inizia ad agitarsi...sono guai...parte come un razzo...con l'alfona e ti trascina sul monte delle formiche!


----------



## elena_ (1 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non giriamoci attorno,non e'da noi bo........ma forse 1 perche'esiste,l'ostacolo,come scrive una grande amica..hai trovato una cosa nuova,e getti via chi  ti ha amato per 30 anni meno 1 giorno..brava Stella...


E lui? Lui cosa ha gettato via?
Lothar, ti metti nei panni di suo marito...eh?
Tu hai un po' paura e ti piace giocare con il fuoco...ovvio...sei un diavolaccio. 
Ma ci sono altri punti di vista, Lothar...altri...


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non giriamoci attorno,non e'da noi bo........ma forse 1 perche'esiste,l'ostacolo,come scrive una grande amica..*hai trovato una cosa nuova,e getti via chi ti ha amato per 30 anni *meno 1 giorno..brava Stella...


 roba da non credere.
certo, stella è l'egoista della situazione


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Dicembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e allora, comunque vada, casca sempre in piedi.
> Non è giusto però !!!


Come se stare con la moglie che ti conosce e ama da una vita e che è cresciuta insieme a te fosse la stessa cosa di una ragazzetta qualunque pur se giovane e bellissima e in gamba.

Puoi essere circondato da donnine peggio che Berlusconi, ma la solitudine che ti lascia la compagna della tua vita non te la colma nessuno.
Pure se sei servito e riverito.

Secondo me.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> maxim 7km da casa tua,e tasta la realta'.....6 donna bella simpatica e in gamba,tuo marito nn e'1 cassonetto herA. ASPETTA volo Bo.teheran..decolla tra 2 ore,,vai..lo chador dovresti averlo e il burqa pure,frega zero se scritto male..forza Di Vaio



ma tu sei completamente fuori, eh!


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Dicembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Vi leggo sempre e mi siete molto cari perchè le vostre opinioni mi hanno sostenuto e fatto capire che esistono lati oscuri anche in persone che pensavamo di conoscere completamente, vivendo loro accanto da una vita.
> Nostro figlio è adulto e indipendente, vive ormai con la sua morosa e sono molto felice per loro.
> Siamo rimasti noi due, io e mio marito, con tutto quello che sapete, quindi ...... ho preso una decisione e mi sono trasferita a casa di un'amica, una sorella per me, che me l'ha affidata da tempo per le piante da innaffiare, posta ecc. essendo lei in trasferta all'estero per lavoro.
> "Noi" abbiamo parlato molto ma mi sento in una fase in cui non gli credo piu' e preferisco stare sola e lasciarlo solo.
> ...


... ce l'hai un posticino tesoro? facciamo una casa-famiglia per ricostruirci? un abbraccio Sbri


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> E lui? Lui cosa ha gettato via?
> Lothar, ti metti nei panni di suo marito...eh?
> Tu hai un po' paura e ti piace giocare con il fuoco...ovvio...sei un diavolaccio.
> Ma ci sono altri punti di vista, Lothar...altri...


Ok...
Ma possiamo incolpare Lothar se non li vede eh?
Lui è un puro di cuore, non ha malizia...

Cosa credi?
Adesso si nasconderà come una volpe in una tana...

Se Stella va a trovarlo lui capisce che lei vuole vendicarsi di suo marito...
Lui pensa a suo marito in questi termini...povero mi tocca rendere cervo pure sto qua...

Possibile che solo io capisca Lothar? Eh?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ce l'hai un posticino tesoro? facciamo una casa-famiglia per ricostruirci? un abbraccio Sbri


Si dai poi capitiamo là io e l'invornito...
SOlo per impedire che la vostra comunità neocostituita...non diventi un convento di suore...no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:

AHAHAHAHAHA...mi hai fatto venire in mente una cosa...l'assalto delle bovine...
In quel quartiere dove abitavo a Bologna conoscemmo delle ragazze...che soprannominammo bovine...abitavano al piano terra...l'assalto al loro appartamento con secchi d'acqua che lanciammo direttamente dalla finestra che dava sulla strada...resta fra gli annali.......

ANch'io voglio una casa famiglia...


----------



## elena_ (1 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> Ma possiamo incolpare Lothar se non li vede eh?
> Lui è un puro di cuore, non ha malizia...
> 
> ...


Anch'io sono una pura di cuore.
Nemmeno io ho malizia.
Ma per vedere gli altri punti di vista, devi spostarti dal tuo.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Anch'io sono una pura di cuore.
> Nemmeno io ho malizia.
> Ma per vedere gli altri punti di vista, devi spostarti dal tuo.


Lo so!
A cosa servono gli amici se non farti vedere le cose da altri punti di vista?
Come dentro un fantastico caleidoscopio...

Poi non è colpa mia se le mie "ampie" vedute...
vengono scambiate per quelcos'altro...

Toh Elena...
Beccati questa...

Sai no certi momenti in cui ci prende lo sconforto no?
[video=youtube;pXBe8xPO0gE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXBe8xPO0gE[/video]


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo so!
> A cosa servono gli amici se non farti vedere le cose da altri punti di vista?
> Come dentro un fantastico caleidoscopio...
> 
> ...


ma le vedute di lothar non sono affatto ampie ma ristrettissime.
comprendono solo i suoi bisogni ...nient'altro


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma le vedute di lothar non sono affatto ampie ma ristrettissime.
> comprendono solo i suoi bisogni ...nient'altro


E che m'importa delle sue?
M'importa delle mie.
Ed è dalle mie che posso comprendere con serenità, e senza indignarmi e giudicare, che esistano persone come Lothar....
No?

Non so come dirtelo...
Ma dato che io l'ho visto con sua moglie..
SO che lei lo capisce come nessun'altro...

Lei capisce suo marito.


----------



## stellanuova (1 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non so come dirtelo...
> Ma dato che io l'ho visto con sua moglie..
> SO che lei lo capisce come nessun'altro...
> 
> Lei capisce suo marito.


*
cosa capisce lei ? che lui la tradisce ma non riesce
ad avere le prove ?
*
anche io capisco che mio marito è sempre stato un egoista,
che quando ha i tiramenti bisogna lasciarlo stare, 
che è sempre meglio assecondarlo per non litigare,
che quando deve sfogarsi dopo una giornata stressante
lo fa con me perchè so ascoltare, che quando ha un problema
mi chiama immediatamente o me ne parla perchè insieme
troviamo la soluzione
capisco che a 54 anni può essere piacevole fare sesso con 
un'altra che non sia io con cui lo fa da 30 anni, perchè 
sono sensazioni diverse, capisco il suo lato oscuro, capisco
tutto e so che ha anche tanti pregi che superano i difetti

quindi ti faccio un'altra domanda : lui capisce me ?

perchè, porca piuttana, io donna mi sono stancata di capire,
comprendere, interpretare quando dall'altra parte non c'è
lo stesso impegno nei miei confronti

Lothar capisce sua moglie ? Dice che la capisce di notte a letto 
mentre di giorno la ignora e la sera ci litiga.
Ma non la lascierebbe mai ......


----------



## tesla (1 Dicembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> *
> cosa capisce lei ? che lui la tradisce ma non riesce
> ad avere le prove ?
> *
> ...


perchè lui scambia il capire col pisello e il sedere al calduccio, con quello che capisce il cuore


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> *
> cosa capisce lei ? che lui la tradisce ma non riesce
> ad avere le prove ?
> *
> ...


Sai una cosa?
Io ho visto che lui capisce che lei è ad un livello superiore!
Nella sua vita ha fatto di tutto per arrivare al suo livello.
Lei dal canto suo...sembra che si diverta a sentirsi superiore a lui...
Non so se la capisce...
Ma si fa in 4 per farla contenta!

Non la lascerebbe mai...
Perchè vediamo...
E' da sfigati lasciare la moglie eh?

QUello che lui non contempla...
E' che lei potrebbe lasciare lui!

In questo senso tu sei preziosa per lui...

Lui non riesce a capire come una donna come te, si possa sentire offesa potentemente, da cose che per lui ( e tuo marito) sono cagate.
Se tuo marito sapesse quanto male ti ha fatto, avrebbe fatto quello che ha fatto? NO.

Per questo mia moglie dice...
Vuoi farlo soffrire? Seccagli la carta di credito eh? Vedi come soffre!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> perchè lui scambia il capire col pisello e il sedere al calduccio, con quello che capisce il cuore


Ma un uomo come Lothar...non è solo pisello...
Ma è anche quella montagna di cose che in genere le donne non capiscono...
Passione per il calcio, per l'economia, hobbies vari da uomo...tipo smonta qui e aggiusta là...
Sai quelle cose solo per noi uomini...
Ma cosa te lo dico a fare a te...

Ecco dove io vedo che Lothar si prende cura di sua moglie...
Lui è lì...mettiamo in un pomeriggio di una domenica...che armeggia dietro chissà quale aggeggio...

Ecco lui...prende pianta lì, si lava e si veste ecc...ecc...e accompagna la signora in centro...
Cosa gliene frega a Lothar delle vetrine di via d'Azeglio? Niente...
Lui magari è interessato alle scollature vertiginose delle matrone bolognesi...è distratto dalla campane che fan pom pin...pensa al motel...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Ma accompagna sua moglie...solo per farla contenta eh?

Sbagliato questo?
No...bisogna che lui l'uomo senta su di sè l'importanza oggettiva nella vita di coppia di fare una passeggiata in centro eh?

Io non me la vedo la moglie di Lothar...a imperversare sulla futa in tuta e bici dietro a suo marito!

Per quanto strano...

Cioè sua moglie lo becca...
Non soffre...ma lo bastona...s'incazza come una iena!
QUesto io sento!


----------



## stellanuova (1 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> roba da non credere.
> certo, stella è l'egoista della situazione


dolce Minerva, non è nella mia natura essere egoista
ma mi sto proprio impegnando in questi giorni per 
diventarlo un po', 
quel tanto che basta a bilanciare l'altruismo che madre
natura mi ha donato e che mi sembra non sia stato
preso in giusta considerazione, nè apprezzato negli 
ultimi tempi 

lo faccio per me stessa, io sto bene anche da sola
e questo l'ho sempre saputo, il mio matrimonio
non l'ho mai basato sulla fusione di due persone
bensì sul condividere insieme la vita con e per
Amore

se le nostre strade si divideranno questo Amore
in cui credo e che sono capace di dare lo dedicherò 
al volontariato 

ps volontariato è dedicarsi agli altri, non a tr.mbare
in giro (questo per i soliti che fraintendono.....)


----------



## stellanuova (1 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco lui...prende pianta lì, si lava e si veste ecc...ecc...e accompagna la signora in centro...
> Cosa gliene frega a Lothar delle vetrine di via d'Azeglio? Niente...
> 
> Ma accompagna sua moglie...solo per farla contenta eh?


Casso che bello !!!!!

Dai Conte ...... sai anche tu che queste sono *str..zate*
Io so da una vita che mio marito odia andare in giro per vetrine,
ma che me ne frega ? Ci vado con le amiche e non ci ho mai sofferto, anzi !!

Poi tu dici : lei si sente superiore ..... ma de che ?

In una coppia ci deve essere complementarità.
Io so fare 10 cose che lui non sa fare.
 Ma non so fare 10 cose che lui invece sa fare.
Per questo parlo di con-divisione.

Io non voglio che mio marito mi faccia contenta
per farmi un favore, dai ....


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Casso che bello !!!!!
> 
> Dai Conte ...... sai anche tu che queste sono *str..zate*
> Io so da una vita che mio marito odia andare in giro per vetrine,
> ...


Ma credimi...tante volte tra noi uomini ci diciamo...che so l'ho mandata in vacanza...oppure...le ho pagato due giorni in un centro benessere...e ci diciamo...eh sai come va con le mogli no? Bisogna far contenta la donna!

Poi ogni coppia è a sè stante!
Direi che forse qui dentro Lothar non trova nessuna utente che gli ricordi sua moglie no?
E allora ragiona così...ah io si che ho al mio fianco una vera donna...guarda qua che disastro di donnette...che frignano e piangono su cazzate...

Poi c'è un altro aspetto da considerare...
E qui magari spezzo una lancia in favore di tuo marito...
Da un lato lui ha come riferimento te: la moglie. LA MADRE dei suoi figli.

Dall'altro queste qui...
In pratica nel mondo Lothariano...lui considera di poco conto quelle con cui fa certe cose...perchè si dice...se fossero donne serie..come mia moglie non farebbero ste cose con me eh? SOno uno sposato eh?

Tradire per Lothar è diavolare...è come giocare una partita a golf...o praticare uno sport pericoloso eh?

Se una donna cerca affetto e comprensione da un Lothar...questo gli risponde...
Non ti sarai mica innamorata di me eh? Non si può...non si deve...poi mi metti nei guai...
E fugge lontano mille miglia!


----------



## stellanuova (1 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma un uomo come Lothar...non è solo pisello...
> Ma è anche quella montagna di cose che in genere le donne non capiscono...
> Passione per il calcio, per l'economia, hobbies vari da uomo...tipo smonta qui e aggiusta là...
> Sai quelle cose solo per noi uomini...
> Ma cosa te lo dico a fare a te...


Conte ci sono donne che capiscono il calcio, l'economia e sanno anche smontare 
e rimontare una moto 
Ma dai .... non esistono più "quelle cose solo per noi uomini" !!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Conte ci sono donne che capiscono il calcio, l'economia e sanno anche smontare
> e rimontare una moto
> Ma dai .... non esistono più "quelle cose solo per noi uomini" !!!!!


Lo so...
Vediamo se riesco a farti capire il meccanismo di certe coppie...

Lei gli dice...
Caro mi metteresti l'auto in garage? Sai non sono pratica di manovre...
Lui parte in quarta...
Ste donne non sanno neanche infilare un'auto in un garage...del resto loro che ne sanno di infilare eh?
Mica hanno un casso che s'infila nel garage senza sbattere in giro...

Allora...lei in cuor suo dice...Ehehehehehehe...gli ho fatto fare una cosa che mi scoccia fare...eheheheeheh...l'ho comandato...eheheheehe...lui è cagnetto obbediente...eheeheheheheeh...

Lui in cuor suo...
Ah se non avesse me cosa farebbe quella donnina?

Uhm...per esempio...mah...
Non me la vedo la moglie di lothar cambiare una ruota della sua auto eh?
Potrebbe sporcarsi eh?

La vedo mandare un sms a Lothar...
E lui che manda almeno cinque uomini a soccorrerla...
No eh?


----------



## stellanuova (2 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma credimi...tante volte tra noi uomini ci diciamo...che so l'ho mandata in vacanza...oppure...le ho pagato due giorni in un centro benessere...e ci diciamo...eh sai come va con le mogli no? Bisogna far contenta la donna!
> 
> Poi c'è un altro aspetto da considerare...
> E qui magari spezzo una lancia in favore di tuo marito...
> ...


Io non voglio essere considerata come moglie e madre di nostro figlio, la detesto questa cosa !
E mi fa proprio incazzare ed è il motivo per cui sono in questa casa e non nella nostra con lui.
Io mi sono sempre considerata la sua donna, la donna con cui c'è sempre stata complicità e
Amore
Lui il mio uomo che ho sempre Amato.

Capisci la differenza ?
Macchecavolo me ne frega di essere "moglie" ?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Io non voglio essere considerata come moglie e madre di nostro figlio, la detesto questa cosa !
> E mi fa proprio incazzare ed è il motivo per cui sono in questa casa e non nella nostra con lui.
> Io mi sono sempre considerata la sua donna, la donna con cui c'è sempre stata complicità e
> Amore
> ...


E tu capisci che invece per molte essere "moglie" è tutto?
Tu hai la più pallida idea di quanto io ho lavorato ( anzichè giocarci sopra) perchè la mia di moglie non cadesse su quest'insidia?

Qua devi capire come lui ti consideri realmente!
E saranno i passi che lui farà verso di te a mostrartelo...

Porco cazzo...
Io mi sono trovato in casa con una che tremava come una foglia al solo mutare il mio sguardo...e mi diceva dai...non essere tu una grande quercia e io una timida violetta...per arrivare ad una che sa tenermi testa...che se io inveisco contro le cazzate di mia figlia...dice...stai provocando eh conte?

Tu non hai idea di quanto abbiamo patito solo per le disparità culturali...per le invettive di mia madre...che ignorante come una rapa...crede di saperne più di un professore universitario...

Ohi ma ti rendi conto?
Quest'anno ha preso ed è andata ad Ibiza DA SOLA...
Una che quando l'ho conosciuta aveva paura di uscire dalla porta...

Stella non è facile capirsi...
Non è facile...
Anch'io un tempo credevo di essere tutto per una persona...
Ma era SOLO un'idea mia...


----------



## stellanuova (2 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo so...
> Vediamo se riesco a farti capire il meccanismo di certe coppie...
> 
> La vedo mandare un sms a Lothar...
> ...


Ho capito quello che vuoi dire Conte ma il nostro rapporto 
non è mai stato così, quindi le dinamiche sono diverse.

Se sono diventata una "moglie" per lui *a me non sta bene*.
Preferisco stare sola, sapendo che per me lui ci sarà sempre
se resterò in panne e lo chiamerò e lui pure se avrà bisogno
di me. Ovvio che non si cancellano 30 anni ma ho avuto tanto
e non voglio arrivare al poco per accontentarmi. 

L'avrei fatto se ci fossero state ragioni diverse dal tro.mbare
in giro.


----------



## stellanuova (2 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tu capisci che invece per molte essere "moglie" è tutto?
> Tu hai la più pallida idea di quanto io ho lavorato ( anzichè giocarci sopra) perchè la mia di moglie non cadesse su quest'insidia?
> 
> Stella non è facile capirsi...
> ...


Ti abbraccio forte Conte, domani è un altro giorno,
io voglio vivere il presente, a piccoli passi,
grazie per esserci sempre


----------



## stellanuova (2 Dicembre 2011)

OOOOO minerva, il tuo avatar è bellissimo OOOOO
_les amants_


----------



## tesla (2 Dicembre 2011)

l'auto in garage? :rotfl: ma piuttosto che ritenere un favore o una forma di accudimento farmi posteggiare la macchina in garage, la lascio sul greto di un torrente.
ma davvero ci sono donne che scambiano queste sciocchezze per "avere un marito"?
forse è un'idea ottocentesca, bisogna che vi aggiorniate, nessuna  delle ragazze accoppiate o sposate che conosco costringe il marito per negozi, ci va' con le amiche e i mariti cucinano come e meglio di loro.
continuo a sostenere che "condivisione" e amore sia una cosa ben diversa


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2011)

Stellanuova sono d'accordo su tutto quello che dici. Mi piace molto leggerti così.
Conte il motivo per cui Lothar non lascerebbe mai sua mogle non ha nulla a che vedere con l'amore. Comodità, interessi comuni, ecc ecc.....sono le vere motivazioni.
Ma cosa te ne fai di un marito che sta con te per questi motivi anche se ti tromba 10 volte al giorno?
Nulla.
I sentimenti Conte sono un'altra cosa. E capisco bene quando Stellanuova dice che non gliene frega nulla di essere "moglie". Vuole essere la DONNA di suo marito, e non solo quella che rompe le palle ed è la madre dei suoi figli.
Scoprire che un uomo sta con te solo per questo è triste.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> l'auto in garage? :rotfl: ma piuttosto che ritenere un favore o una forma di accudimento farmi posteggiare la macchina in garage, la lascio sul greto di un torrente.
> ma davvero ci sono donne che scambiano queste sciocchezze per "avere un marito"?
> forse è un'idea ottocentesca, bisogna che vi aggiorniate, nessuna delle ragazze accoppiate o sposate che conosco costringe il marito per negozi, ci va' con le amiche e i mariti cucinano come e meglio di loro.
> continuo a sostenere che "condivisione" e amore sia una cosa ben diversa


Quoto

Quoto.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> Ma possiamo incolpare Lothar se non li vede eh?
> Lui è un puro di cuore, non ha malizia...
> 
> ...


Non li capisce?? see come no!! lothar a parere mio, oltre a pensare giustamente ai tanti anni di matrimonio che stellanuova ha, pensa anche a se stesso nel momento in cui sua moglie dovesse scoprirlo, e come cacchio può dire a stellanuova hai fatto bene ad andartene! dovrebbe pensarlo anche in una situazione in cui è lui il protagonista, e giustamente( per lui) la moglie dovrebbe stargli accanto.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E che m'importa delle sue?
> M'importa delle mie.
> Ed è dalle mie che posso comprendere con serenità, e senza indignarmi e giudicare, che esistano persone come Lothar....
> No?
> ...


Ti deve importare invece, perchè nel momento in cui lui fa parte della società, e chiaramente ne fa parte, nel suo piccolo la può modificare.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Dicembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> *
> cosa capisce lei ? che lui la tradisce ma non riesce
> ad avere le prove ?
> *
> ...


peccato che dopo aver provato il sesso con altre, la maggior parte capisce che il bello sta soltanto nella conquista nel sentirsi bello macho etc.. quando poi invece capiscono che il sesso è soprattutto conoscenza del partner......


----------



## Diletta (2 Dicembre 2011)

*come si rimedia*

Sentite: il mio psicologo di cui mi fido perché é persona molto obiettiva oltre che avere anni di esperienza alle spalle in materia di crisi coniugali mi dice che la stragrande maggioranza dei matrimoni deve affrontare situazioni del genere dopo tot anni di matrimonio, quando ormai i figli sono grandicelli o adulti, e tutti per divagazioni da parte dell'uno o dell'altra (più da parte degli uomini, è un dato di fatto).
E' quasi di default. 
Allora mi chiedo: è il matrimonio in sé come istituzione a fare acqua da tutte le parti? 
Non funziona come sistema? 
L'uomo, essere umano, non è fatto per la monogamia?
Io mi faccio queste domande, e intravedo le risposte, quello che non so proprio è come si possa rimediare a questo fatto inconfutabile.  
Cosa ne pensate, seriamente?


----------



## Ultimo (2 Dicembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sentite: il mio psicologo di cui mi fido perché é persona molto obiettiva oltre che avere anni di esperienza alle spalle in materia di crisi coniugali mi dice che la stragrande maggioranza dei matrimoni deve affrontare situazioni del genere dopo tot anni di matrimonio, quando ormai i figli sono grandicelli o adulti, e tutti per divagazioni da parte dell'uno o dell'altra (più da parte degli uomini, è un dato di fatto).
> E' quasi di default.
> Allora mi chiedo: è il matrimonio in sé come istituzione a fare acqua da tutte le parti?
> Non funziona come sistema?
> ...




Anche io mi sono posto questa domanda, e la mia risposta è stata: prima di sposarsi bisognerebbe davvero crescere, e per crescere intendo conoscere intanto se stessi e poi l'altro sesso, quindi avere varie esperienze in merito.
Avere quella capacità di riuscire davvero a essere se stessi, cioè io credo che ognuno di noi dentro sia diverso da quello che esterna, e pensa sempre che quello che lui è dentro o che pensa, l'altro/a sia capace di leggerlo, quando invece porca paletta abbiamo il dono della parola quindi di esprimerci e quindi oltre a farci veramente conoscere facciamo si che si crei davvero un dialogo di due vere persone.
Ed inoltre,e qua so che esagero, o in chiesa o a scuola bisognerebbe cominciare a parlare di situazioni familiari nel contesto di tutti quei problemi che la famiglia ha nel corso degli anni.


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> dolce Minerva, non è nella mia natura essere egoista
> ma mi sto proprio impegnando in questi giorni per
> diventarlo un po',
> quel tanto che basta a bilanciare l'altruismo che madre
> ...


sei una donna in gamba


----------



## exStermy (2 Dicembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sentite: il mio psicologo di cui mi fido perché é persona molto obiettiva oltre che avere anni di esperienza alle spalle in materia di crisi coniugali mi dice che la stragrande maggioranza dei matrimoni deve affrontare situazioni del genere dopo tot anni di matrimonio, quando ormai i figli sono grandicelli o adulti, e tutti per divagazioni da parte dell'uno o dell'altra (più da parte degli uomini, è un dato di fatto).
> E' quasi di default.
> Allora mi chiedo: è il matrimonio in sé come istituzione a fare acqua da tutte le parti?
> Non funziona come sistema?
> ...


Cambialo....

ahahahahah


----------



## free (2 Dicembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sentite: il mio psicologo di cui mi fido perché é persona molto obiettiva oltre che avere anni di esperienza alle spalle in materia di crisi coniugali mi dice che la stragrande maggioranza dei matrimoni deve affrontare situazioni del genere dopo tot anni di matrimonio, quando ormai i figli sono grandicelli o adulti, e tutti per divagazioni da parte dell'uno o dell'altra (più da parte degli uomini, è un dato di fatto).
> E' quasi di default.
> Allora mi chiedo: è il matrimonio in sé come istituzione a fare acqua da tutte le parti?
> Non funziona come sistema?
> ...


seriamente? nulla è per sempre, nemmeno i sassi, tantomeno gli esseri umani, figuriamoci i loro matrimoni!
il rimedio è che ci si mette una pezza, si chiude un occhio e forse tutti e due, ma dipende molto dalla propria indole, a mio parere, non è da tutti
comunque sia, ritengo sbagliato remare contro la propria indole, è uno stile di vita che porta al disastro per sè e per le persone coinvolte; cercare di migliorare va bene, ma cambiamenti radicali a mio avviso non sono possibili, è fondamentale cercare di accettarsi per quello che si è e impegnarsi fin dove si riesce, senza false promesse


----------



## Diletta (2 Dicembre 2011)

exStermy ha detto:


> Cambialo....
> 
> ahahahahah



...come al solito, non hai capito una mazza!!
:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (2 Dicembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...come al solito, non hai capito una mazza!!
> :mrgreen::mrgreen:


ma armeno io nun pago un chez...

te lo paghi pure pe' farte imbotti' de puttanate....

anche se di tuo stai gia' messa benissimo...

ahahahahahah


----------



## elena_ (2 Dicembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sentite: il mio psicologo di cui mi fido perché é persona molto obiettiva oltre che avere anni di esperienza alle spalle in materia di crisi coniugali mi dice che la stragrande maggioranza dei matrimoni deve affrontare situazioni del genere dopo tot anni di matrimonio, quando ormai i figli sono grandicelli o adulti, e tutti per divagazioni da parte dell'uno o dell'altra (più da parte degli uomini, è un dato di fatto).
> E' quasi di default.
> Allora mi chiedo: è il matrimonio in sé come istituzione a fare acqua da tutte le parti?
> Non funziona come sistema?
> ...


Non credo si tratti di monogamia o poligamia.
E non credo ci sia alcunché di inconfutabile.
Semplicemente si cambia e ci si evolve, si cambiano idee. O, se vuoi, si matura. 
Il mio compagno dice di essersi sposato con la convinzione che le diversità equivalessero a complementarietà, e solo in seguito di essersi accorto che le diversità hanno portato lui e sua moglie su due binari divergenti: due visioni della vita totalmente diverse, gusti diversi, idee e convinzioni diverse, diversi in tutto fino a diventare estranei. Ora dice di aver capito che si deve trovare affinità e condivisione nella persona amata. Io credo che lui abbia sposato la persona sbagliata. E credo che questo accada a molti. Si decide di sposare una persona perché ci attrae, perché di lei ci fidiamo, perché ne siamo innamorati o per tanti altri motivi. Ma lo si decide senza aver consapevolezza di cosa sia realmente l'amore. Lo si decide, se permetti, superficialmente, sull'onda di un sentimento momentaneo. Poi si mettono al mondo dei figli e solo allora capiamo di essere uomini e donne...solo allora diventiamo consapevoli di cosa sia l'amore.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Non credo si tratti di monogamia o poligamia.
> E non credo ci sia alcunché di inconfutabile.





elena_ ha detto:


> Semplicemente si cambia e ci si evolve, si cambiano idee. O, se vuoi, si matura.
> Il mio compagno dice di essersi sposato con la convinzione che le diversità equivalessero a complementarietà, e solo in seguito di essersi accorto che le diversità hanno portato lui e sua moglie su due binari divergenti: due visioni della vita totalmente diverse, gusti diversi, idee e convinzioni diverse, diversi in tutto fino a diventare estranei. Ora dice di aver capito che si deve trovare affinità e condivisione nella persona amata. Io credo che lui abbia sposato la persona sbagliata. E credo che questo accada a molti. Si decide di sposare una persona perché ci attrae, perché di lei ci fidiamo, perché ne siamo innamorati o per tanti altri motivi. Ma lo si decide senza aver consapevolezza di cosa sia realmente l'amore. Lo si decide, se permetti, superficialmente, sull'onda di un sentimento momentaneo. Poi si mettono al mondo dei figli e solo allora capiamo di essere uomini e donne...solo allora diventiamo consapevoli di cosa sia l'amore.


Molti testi, sia su internet che su libri scritti da personaggi di un certo rilievo, attestano che "l'uomo" inteso come essere umano, sia poligamo.
Poi riguardo a cosa sia l'amore, diventando maturi ed essendo stati traditi,l'amore romantico a cui si crede prima viene messo in un cassetto ( per gioco di forze credo avvenga ciò) quindi subentra quella maturità che ti dice che l'amore viene costruito col tempo, con l'accettazione della routinne, con l'accettazione di quelle piccole cose che  ti rendono antipatico il partner, e tutte quelle piccole cose che chi è sposato conosce bene, rimane quindi alla fin fine la capacità si di evolversi ma per il bene della famiglia. 
Chiaro comunque che ciò scritto, a parere mio questo mio discorso, visto che sono stato tradito, parte da presupposti o forse sbagliati o forse da persona matura.
Solo dopo aver vissuto una vita intera potremo dire con esattezza alcune cose, e forse nemmeno.


----------



## La Bannata (2 Dicembre 2011)

*Lo consiglio vivamente*

TI AMERO' PER SEMPRE

di Piero Angela 

Pag. 83 

Imparare a duettare 

Gli esempi piu' belli di monogamia, in natura, sono quelli offerti dagli uccelli. Anche perche' spesso ricondano situazioni e comportamenti che conosciamo bene. Ci sono naturalmente anche tra gli uccelli esempi di poligamia, come quello, ben noto, del gallo con il suo harem di galline. Il modello monogamico, tuttavia, e' quello piu' adottato tra gli uccelli, perche' e' piu' afficace per la sopravvivenza dei piccoli. Si e' visto infatti che se un maschio feconda una femmina e poi se ne vola via, senza piu' tornare al nido, la meta' dei piccoli muore, perche' vengono a mancare loro la protezione e il rifornimento di cibo. 
Ma allora un maschio non avrebbe interesse semplicemente a fecondare due femmine e poi disinteressarsi dei picccoli? Meta' sopravvissuti da una parte, meta' dell'altra, i conti tornerebbero senza doversi occupare di cure parentali... Questo lo solleverebbe dagli obblighi della monogamia. In realta', le cose non sono cosi facili per un maschio. Perche', dal canto loro, le femmine hanno una serie di stratagemmi per evitare un comportamento del genere. Eccone qualcuno. 

In molte specie, per accoppiarsi con una femmina il maschio deve impegnarsi parecchio. Per esempio, ci sono specie in cui deve prima costruire un nido e mostrarlo alla sua futura sposa. Se il nido non e' soddisfacende, lei sceglie un altro partener. 
In altri casi deve imparare a duettare. Questi duetti sono straordinari, perche' il maschio deve riuscire a inserirsi con il suo cinquettio tra una sequenza e l'altra in modo tale da eseguire una "canzone" a due. Cosa che richiede tempo. Quindi, se il maschio decidesse, una volta raggiunto il sospirato accoppiamento, di volarsene via per fecondare un'altra femmina, dovrebbe ricominciare tutto da capo: costruire un altro nido, o imparare una nuova canzone, Nel frattempo, potrebbe essere stato preceduto da qualche altro concorrante. e rischierebbe di trovarsi fuori tempo massimo. 

Ma ci sono stratagemmi ancora piu' semplici ed efficaci adottati dalle femmine di alcune specie: cioe' il sincrosismo del periodo fertile. In questo caso, diventano tutte fertili simultaneamente per breve periodo. Se il maschio, una volta fecondata la sua femmina, andasse in cerca di un'altra uccellina da impalmare, si troverebbe anche qui fuori tempo massimo. 
Tutto questo senza contare che ogni volta dovrebbe vedersela con altri maschi gia' accasati e pronti a difendere la loro posizione. Insomma, a conti fatti conviene accontentarsi di una sola femmina e cooperare nell'allevamento dei piccoli. Altrimenti, a voler troppo, si finisce per perdere tutto. Quindi: monogamia. 




ps:chi ancora non l'ha ancora letto, lo faccia ... e' troppo divertente ... 


Mari'


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> l'auto in garage? :rotfl: ma piuttosto che ritenere un favore o una forma di accudimento farmi posteggiare la macchina in garage, la lascio sul greto di un torrente.
> ma davvero ci sono donne che scambiano queste sciocchezze per "avere un marito"?
> forse è un'idea ottocentesca, bisogna che vi aggiorniate, nessuna delle ragazze accoppiate o sposate che conosco costringe il marito per negozi, ci va' con le amiche e i mariti cucinano come e meglio di loro.
> continuo a sostenere che "condivisione" e amore sia una cosa ben diversa


No Tesla, tranquilla... questa è l'idea che ne hanno gli uomini... perchè secondo loro dobbiamo avere sempre bisogno di un uomo... e chiaramente, non è mai stato così, quando non siamo state costrette al bisogno.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No Tesla, tranquilla... questa è l'idea che ne hanno gli uomini... perchè secondo loro dobbiamo avere sempre bisogno di un uomo... e chiaramente, non è mai stato così, quando non siamo state costrette al bisogno.



Non avete capito una tega...parlo arabo?
L'auto è il cazzo
Il garage la figa.

Detto ciò i sentimenti sono moti spontanei dell'animo.

Amare per me è una decisione.
I miei sentimenti mi dicono: senti moglie, oggi mi stai così sui coglioni che se ci fosse un tasto da pigiare per farti tacere lo pigerei.

Amare è decidere di reagire con dolcezza ad un stato di cose che mi farebbe reagire con asprezza.

Amare è decidere di mettermi lì ed ascoltarti...
Anche se non capisco una tega di quello che stai dicendo e perchè lo dici.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sentite: il mio psicologo di cui mi fido perché é persona molto obiettiva oltre che avere anni di esperienza alle spalle in materia di crisi coniugali mi dice che la stragrande maggioranza dei matrimoni deve affrontare situazioni del genere dopo tot anni di matrimonio, quando ormai i figli sono grandicelli o adulti, e tutti per divagazioni da parte dell'uno o dell'altra (più da parte degli uomini, è un dato di fatto).
> E' quasi di default.
> Allora mi chiedo: è il matrimonio in sé come istituzione a fare acqua da tutte le parti?
> Non funziona come sistema?
> ...


Penso che sia una generalizzazione colpevole, se sono questi i termini che ha usato, il famigerato 'così fan tutti'. Mi spiego meglio: a me degli altri, del loro matrimonio, come funziona, non interessa nulla quando penso al mio e se da domani tutti i mariti si mettessero a stirare, invece di trombare in giro, io non lo pretenderei dal mio. Una generalizzazione del genere può servire solo a due cose: la prima, demolire l'idea del matrimonio come luogo di felicità, la seconda, demolire l'idea dell'infelicità che deriva dal PROPRIO matrimonio, ovvero: sono tutti infelici, io non sono meno felice degli altri.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Dicembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sentite: il mio psicologo di cui mi fido perché é persona molto obiettiva oltre che avere anni di esperienza alle spalle in materia di crisi coniugali mi dice che la stragrande maggioranza dei matrimoni deve affrontare situazioni del genere dopo tot anni di matrimonio, quando ormai i figli sono grandicelli o adulti, e tutti per divagazioni da parte dell'uno o dell'altra (più da parte degli uomini, è un dato di fatto).
> E' quasi di default.
> Allora mi chiedo: è il matrimonio in sé come istituzione a fare acqua da tutte le parti?
> Non funziona come sistema?
> ...


infatti e'cosi,io quando qua'leggo di gente che si cornifica dopo qualche anno di matrimonio,non capisco.
Dopo  tanti e'normale,appunto come dici ti,figli grande,etcc...poi il guardarsi allo specchio,e vedere una nuova ruga...a allora via corri dietro alle altre,ma il matrimonio rimane saldo,se le persone sono saggie e intelligenti.
Perche'a 55 anni separarsi e'da fessi,pero'non tutte le coppie hanno le palle d'acciaio,c'e'chi si arrende e ingrassa l'avvocato.
Ho ragione ragazze/i???


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Dicembre 2011)

*AHAHAHAH*



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ma cosa te ne fai di un marito che sta con te per questi motivi anche se ti tromba 10 volte al giorno?
> Nulla.
> .



Gli si usa la carta di credito da spendere nei negozi....



Rivincita personale di un non tradito, cattivo che ha smesso di riposarsi!!!



blu


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Gli si usa la carta di credito da spendere nei negozi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A esserne capaci potrebbe essere la soluzione...Io non ne sono capace......


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> infatti e'cosi,io quando qua'leggo di gente che si cornifica dopo qualche anno di matrimonio,non capisco.
> Dopo tanti e'normale,appunto come dici ti,figli grande,etcc...poi il guardarsi allo specchio,e vedere una nuova ruga...a allora via corri dietro alle altre,ma il matrimonio rimane saldo,se le persone sono saggie e intelligenti.
> Perche'a 55 anni separarsi e'da fessi,pero'non tutte le coppie hanno le palle d'acciaio,c'e'chi si arrende e ingrassa l'avvocato.
> Ho ragione ragazze/i???


Manco per niente.
Le palle ci vogliono per ammettere il fallimento di un matrimonio e chiedere la separazione.
Restare vuol dire adattarsi, ed è molto meno faticoso........


----------



## La Bannata (2 Dicembre 2011)

*Palle ... Coraggio*



farfalla ha detto:


> Manco per niente.
> Le palle ci vogliono per ammettere il fallimento di un matrimonio e chiedere la separazione.
> Restare vuol dire adattarsi, ed è molto meno faticoso........



E' divorziare rendendogli la Liberta' di andare dove vuole   ... per poi scoprire che non va via manco con le cannonate 


Mari'


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Dicembre 2011)

*Non generalizziamo*



Diletta ha detto:


> Sentite: il mio psicologo di cui mi fido perché é persona molto obiettiva oltre che avere anni di esperienza alle spalle in materia di crisi coniugali mi dice che la stragrande maggioranza dei matrimoni deve affrontare situazioni del genere dopo tot anni di matrimonio, quando ormai i figli sono grandicelli o adulti, e tutti per divagazioni da parte dell'uno o dell'altra (più da parte degli uomini, è un dato di fatto).
> E' quasi di default.
> Allora mi chiedo: è il matrimonio in sé come istituzione a fare acqua da tutte le parti?
> Non funziona come sistema?
> ...


Si tradisce in vari modi una persona qui si parla spesso sul tradimento sessuale ma ci sono i tradimenti non sessuali che spesso sono piu' crudeli e non si digeriscono,anzi rodono e uccidono l'amore,subito un tradimento del genere non c'è piu' ritorno!



blu


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Dicembre 2011)

*Quotate le due donne*

E poi dicono che sono gli uomini ad avere le palle...


Mha' io non direi !!!!






blu


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Dicembre 2011)

*Infatti*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si tradisce in vari modi una persona qui si parla spesso sul tradimento sessuale ma ci sono i tradimenti non sessuali che spesso sono piu' crudeli e non si digeriscono,anzi rodono e uccidono l'amore,subito un tradimento del genere non c'è piu' ritorno!
> 
> 
> 
> blu



Spesso nel tradimento fisico (quello sessuale) l'atto si manda giu' come una medicina amara il resto NO.



blu


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2011)

La Bannata ha detto:


> E' divorziare rendendogli la Liberta' di andare dove vuole  ... per poi scoprire che non va via manco con le cannonate
> 
> 
> Mari'


G

quoto


----------



## Ultimo (3 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Spesso nel tradimento fisico (quello sessuale) l'atto si manda giu' come una medicina amara il resto NO.
> 
> 
> 
> blu


Non credo! anzi sono assolutamente in disaccordo.
Ti vorrei far notare che alcune volte quando si arriva al tradimento inteso come atto sessuale, c'è il risvegliarsi da quel torpore chiamata infatuazione, dove tutto quell'idealizzare se ne va in fumo perchè appunto si capisce la cazzata che si stava vivendo, cazzata piena di idealismi formati su sogni, su corteggiamenti atti soltanto al sesso stesso, e si realizza che la vita è quella che hai vissuto con tuo marito/moglie.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Dicembre 2011)

Ciao Stella,

non hai certo bisogno di me per sapere che hai preso la scelta migliore, la scelta che ti fa stare bene, l'unica che può portare qualcosa di nuovo e positivo.

A tutti quelli che cercano di convincerla a passare sopra al comportamento del marito, con lodevoli intenzioni...
Come non ha bisogno delle mie parole, Stella non ha bisogno neppure delle vostre... perchè nessuno sa perdonare suo marito come lei, che lo conosce e ama da una vita.
Lei non ha lasciato suo marito. E' andata in un'altra casa per essere più serena. Adesso la palla è a suo marito. Se vuole, saprà cosa fare.
Stella ha già dimostrato di sapere passare sopra a episodi. Io sono rimasta colpita, per esempio, dalla apparente noncuranza con la quale suo marito liquidava l'ultima faccenda... quasi con insofferenza verso il dolore di Stella.
A questo deve rimediare, il come sono fatti suoi. Come Stella conosce suo marito, lui conosce lei da una vita...

E Lothar, provo a mettertela nella tua ottica: se tua moglie ti beccasse, non abbasseresti la testina sopportando sfuriate e quasi qualunque cosa lei ti imponesse per un pò? O farai lo sborone anche allora, dicendo "bè dai cara, dopo 30 anni assieme, una scopatina fuori..." Il marito di Stella ha esagerato. Non bisogno tirare troppo la corda. Perchè di donne come Stella e come tua moglie non bisogno approfittarsene.

Stella, in bocca al lupo. Non credo che la vostra storia sia finita, non lo credo. Credo e spero che tuo marito riuscirà a svelgiarsi e a capire, e spero davvero che riesca a dimostrartelo.
E che non sia troppo tardi. Perchè, sì, di certo tu anche sola stai bene, lo immagino benissimo.
Un abbraccio virtuale, se mi posso permettere..


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao Stella,
> 
> non hai certo bisogno di me per sapere che hai preso la scelta migliore, la scelta che ti fa stare bene, l'unica che può portare qualcosa di nuovo e positivo.
> 
> ...


Donna senti!
Se la moglie becca Lothar...
Lui sa che deve subito chiamare i muratori per far alzare lo stipite delle porte...
Se vuole uscire di casa...
E se tanto mi dà tanto...
Magari ho la fortuna che...lei...insomma...
Mi evochi!


E llui rinascerà...cervo a primavera....
oppure diverrà...cornuto di romagnaaaaaaaaaa...
tra una sfoglia e una lasagnaaaaaaaa...
la gnocca non se magnaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Non credo! anzi sono assolutamente in disaccordo.
> Ti vorrei far notare che alcune volte quando si arriva al tradimento inteso come atto sessuale, c'è il risvegliarsi da quel torpore chiamata infatuazione, dove tutto quell'idealizzare se ne va in fumo perchè appunto si capisce la cazzata che si stava vivendo, cazzata piena di idealismi formati su sogni, su corteggiamenti atti soltanto al sesso stesso, e si realizza che la vita è quella che hai vissuto con tuo marito/moglie.


Ma tu vedi il punto di vista del traditore cosi' parlando,io parlavo dei traditi...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna senti!
> Se la moglie becca Lothar...
> Lui sa che deve subito chiamare i muratori per far alzare lo stipite delle porte...
> Se vuole uscire di casa...
> ...


auahhhahahahaha madò tu un giorno mi farai moriree!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (3 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma tu vedi il punto di vista del traditore cosi' parlando,io parlavo dei traditi...


Guarda che io sono un tradito, non un traditore. Pensa un po te...


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2011)

*Emmm*

" Originariamente Scritto da Claudio.  
Non credo! anzi sono assolutamente in disaccordo.
Ti vorrei far notare che alcune volte quando si arriva al tradimento inteso come atto sessuale, c'è il risvegliarsi da quel torpore chiamata infatuazione, dove tutto quell'idealizzare se ne va in fumo perchè appunto si capisce la cazzata che si stava vivendo, cazzata piena di idealismi formati su sogni, su corteggiamenti atti soltanto al sesso stesso, e si realizza che la vita è quella che hai vissuto con tuo marito/moglie."



Ma tu vedi il punto di vista del traditore COSI' PARLANDO,io parlavo dei traditi...


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2011)

*so che sei un tradito*



Claudio. ha detto:


> Guarda che io sono un tradito, non un traditore. Pensa un po te...



Un tradito che forse si è messo spesso nei panni del tradtore...



ciao


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna senti!
> Se la moglie becca Lothar...
> Lui sa che deve subito chiamare i muratori per far alzare lo stipite delle porte...
> Se vuole uscire di casa...
> ...


aritoglietegli il vino:racchia:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Un tradito che forse si è messo spesso nei panni del tradtore...
> 
> 
> 
> ciao


Forse, ma sinceramente mi metto semplicemente nei panni di una persona schietta e semplice, qualcuno potrebbe anche dire ingenua.....


----------



## tesla (3 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non avete capito una tega...parlo arabo?
> L'auto è il cazzo
> Il garage la figa.


aldilà del fatto che a me non piace "l'auto" ma preferisco il "garage", mi trovo a sghignazzare ancora di più se l'intento del metaforone era questo, intenerita dal fatto che ci sia ancora qualcuno al mondo che crede ad un legame di dipendenza della donna per l'uomo "perchè se la scopa alla grande".
cioè... ma tristezza unica. 
ci sarà anche una percentuale di donne per le quali vale il discorso "basta una sifonata ben data e sono tranquilla" ma secondo me è un'illusione tipicamente maschile che il  "coso" renda felice/appagata/grata una moglie. 
ci sono millemila uomini disposti e in grado di soddisfarla, un marito non può illudersi di farla franca solo con una botterella e una gita per negozi. o almeno, non può pensare di farlo se vive nel ventunesimo secolo


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> aldilà del fatto che a me non piace "l'auto" ma preferisco il "garage", mi trovo a sghignazzare ancora di più se l'intento del metaforone era questo, intenerita dal fatto che ci sia ancora qualcuno al mondo che crede ad un legame di dipendenza della donna per l'uomo "perchè se la scopa alla grande".
> cioè... ma tristezza unica.
> ci sarà anche una percentuale di donne per le quali vale il discorso "basta una sifonata ben data e sono tranquilla" ma secondo me è un'illusione tipicamente maschile che il  "coso" renda felice/appagata/grata una moglie.
> ci sono millemila uomini disposti e in grado di soddisfarla, un marito non può illudersi di farla franca solo con una botterella e una gita per negozi. o almeno, non può pensare di farlo se vive nel ventunesimo secolo


Vuoi stare zitta?
Eh?
Ma sai che casin se Lothar capisce questo?
Molti di noi vivono di espedienti eh?
Cosa credi?

Per cui in definitiva montagne di persone stanno assieme prendendosi per il culo beatamente...
Ma non ne sono consapevoli eh?

Rivestono dei ruoli.


----------



## aristocat (3 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> ci sono millemila uomini disposti e in grado di soddisfarla, un marito non può illudersi di farla franca solo con una botterella e una gita per negozi. o almeno, non può pensare di farlo se vive nel ventunesimo secolo


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Tubarao (5 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vuoi stare zitta?
> Eh?
> Ma sai che casin se Lothar capisce questo?
> Molti di noi vivono di espedienti eh?
> ...


:up:


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2012)

mi piacerebbe avere notizie di stellanuova.come sta?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe avere notizie di stellanuova.come sta?


Ah spetta che le telefono eh?:carneval:
Grazie per avermi fatto ricordare di lei...casomai mando Lothar in incognita...
Scrvimi in mp che ti dico tutto...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah spetta che le telefono eh?:carneval:
> Grazie per avermi fatto ricordare di lei...casomai mando Lothar in incognita...
> Scrvimi in mp che ti dico tutto...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


pensandoci ...fatti suoi


----------



## elena_ (1 Febbraio 2012)

@ Conte, Minerva
mi avete fatto andare di traverso uno spicchio di arancio...dalle risate


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> @ Conte, Minerva
> mi avete fatto andare di traverso uno spicchio di arancio...dalle risate


Ma questo è il nostro scopo no?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Febbraio 2012)

*Anche a me*

Farebbe piacere aver sue notizie,anche se sento che sta benissimo !!!

Ciao Stellina.

ciao blu


----------



## Eliade (2 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensandoci ...fatti suoi


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Ciao Stella!!!


----------



## Leda (10 Febbraio 2012)

Chissà come sta Stellanuova...


----------

